# Answer a question with a question!



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Dont you love it when you ask a question and someone answers it with another question?  
So I figured it could be fun HERE! 

I'll start.....


Ahem..... Why do chefs traditionally wear white when they know they are going to get filthy?


----------



## luvs

at the end of the day, does it really matter?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Do you really think they can afford all of that detergent?


----------



## luvs

are you saying if i become a chef i won't be able to afford a bottle of Tide?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Why do you use Tide?


----------



## luvs

are you saying there's something wrong with tide? are you saying my detergent is not up to par?


----------



## middie

are you saying we're supposed to use detergent ??????????


----------



## buckytom

why should we use detergents that cause eutrophication in our waterways?


----------



## middie

why are you using those big fancy words with me ???  you know i'm blonde don't you ????


----------



## pdswife

Why do BLONDES have more fun?


----------



## middie

who came up with that saying ?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Do you question EVERYTHING?


----------



## luvs

sush, don't you think that was an ironic question? isn't the intent of this thread to question things?


----------



## pdswife

Question things?  Didn't 
*curiosity kill the cat??
*


----------



## Barbara L

But don't cats have nine lives?

 Barbara


----------



## middie

but do they REALLY have 9 lives ????


----------



## luvs

did you know cats really like that food, 9 lives?


----------



## middie

are you sure about that luvs ?


----------



## jkath

Don't you think Morris the Cat wouldn't have eaten it if he didn't like it?


----------



## Alix

Whatever happened to Morris? And what does eutrophication mean? (NICE ONE buckytom! Can you teach me big words too?)


----------



## jkath

Isn't Morris in kitty-heaven now? And isn't Mr. Whipple from the "don't squeeze the charmin" too?


----------



## texasgirl

Aren't ya'll going crazy from the questions, yet?


----------



## jkath

Are you saying we are crazy?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Can you please tell me why I work my tail off and Im still flat broke?


----------



## texasgirl

Are you saying your NOT crazy?


----------



## jkath

sushi, are you saying you are flat, or broke?


----------



## Alix

Does the last poster in this thread win something?


----------



## jkath

But can there BE a last poster?


----------



## texasgirl

What would we win?


----------



## Alix

I think someone will eventually post a stumper don't you?


----------



## jkath

Are you saying none of us are smart enough? Or maybe someone is of higher intelligence than the rest of us?


----------



## Alix

Would I say that?


----------



## jkath

Would you, would you in a box? Would you, would you with a fox?


----------



## pdswife

Speaking of cat food... why does it all smell so dang icky??


----------



## Alix

Ever hear the one that has the punch line "wood eye"?


----------



## jkath

Is someone hiding a cat in here?


----------



## texasgirl

Who will it be?


----------



## jkath

Who do you want it to be?


----------



## pdswife

Why does a watched pot never boil??


----------



## texasgirl

Do I have to answer?


----------



## jkath

If we do not watch it, does it really boil?


----------



## texasgirl

Why do you want to watch a pot, isn't that boring?


----------



## pdswife

Is there an answer?


----------



## texasgirl

Isn't there an answer to everything?


----------



## texasgirl

Is your brain getting as scrambled as mine?


----------



## jkath

Do you think there is? Do I still smell a cat?


----------



## texasgirl

Sushi, where are you?


----------



## pdswife

Have we chased Sushi away with our wild ramblings?


----------



## texasgirl

do you think he's sitting back laughing at the fact that he started this, and we're still doing it???


----------



## jkath

Have you seen he started yet another thread?


----------



## texasgirl

What did he start now?


----------



## pdswife

What would we do with out Sushi to make each and every day just a little bit better?


----------



## jkath

Could we survive?


----------



## pdswife

Would we even want to try?


----------



## jkath

Have you read his jokes at the funny fish?


----------



## pdswife

He's cute..
He's funny...
He's sweet...
Why is he single??


----------



## jkath

Don't you think he's waiting for the right girl?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Why cant my cat let me go to the washroom without his supervision?!


----------



## jkath

Doesn't he wonder why you have a potty and not a litterbox?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Cant he get a life?


----------



## jkath

Why would he want a life when he has yours to mess with?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Arent my cats hot in all that fur?


----------



## jkath

If they were too hot, wouldn't they come equipped with little zippers on their fur coats?


----------



## Barbara L

If they took off their little fur coats, wouldn't that freak you out?

 Barbara


----------



## jkath

Haven't you ever seen one of those hairless cats?


----------



## Barbara L

Why are some people so afraid to touch those hairless cats, which I find adorable in a strange sort of way?

 Barbara


----------



## Heat

Alix, is it Hair lip? And Sushi you never answered are you flat or broke?


----------



## jkath

Now what shall we all discuss next?


----------



## luvs

why don't we discuss cooking?


----------



## pdswife

Cooking, Grilling or baking?


----------



## luvs

why not grilling?


----------



## Dove

*Lets grill Sushi.....*


----------



## middie

why would you want to grill sushi ?


----------



## texasgirl

Isn't he hot enough??  )


----------



## Dove

I guess he is..sorry sushi.
youse a good kid.


----------



## luvs

are you guys hitting on my boyfriend?


----------



## jkath

Can you be specific?


----------



## luvs

isn't it obvious? can't you see texasgirl, dove, and middie are in love with my sush?


----------



## crewsk

Why did I have to read this right before going to bed?


----------



## luvs

you're going to bed? don't you know i wanted to meet you at the cafe and do some shots of JD?


----------



## middie

luvs_food said:
			
		

> isn't it obvious? can't you see texasgirl, dove, and middie are in love with my sush?


 
i am ?????


----------



## luvs

well, maybe not you, middie, but have you seen texasgirl's last post and marge's reply to it?


----------



## jkath

Can I start a new topic?


----------



## pdswife

I'm not sure... can you??


----------



## jkath

How much wood could a woodchuck chuck if a woodchuck could chuck wood?


----------



## luvs

and why did peter piper pick a peck of pickled peppers? and how could he pick pickled peppers, anyhow? don't you pick peppers and THEN pickle them?


----------



## mudbug

who's in charge here?


----------



## texasgirl

luvs_food said:
			
		

> isn't it obvious? can't you see texasgirl, dove, and middie are in love with my sush?


 
Don't tell anyone, ok?? 
Do you think he's blushin yet?


----------



## luvs

mudbug, didn't you know you're a site helper, and you're one of the people in charge? and texasgirl, are you admitting you are in love with my sush?


----------



## texasgirl

now why would I go and do a thing like that? )


----------



## luvs

oh, so now you're saying sush is UGLY, lol?


----------



## texasgirl

Do you think I'm blind?


----------



## luvs

are you calling me FAT? (and did you know that's my favorite line and it makes people panic and shout, 'no! you're NOT fat fat at ALL'!?)


----------



## pdswife

Not a question... 

I just wanted to thank everyone for making
me laugh this morning.   What a great way to
wake up!!


----------



## buckytom

awwwwww, man, pdswife, you blew it. ok, here's my seat in the corner.

 how difficult is it to come up with a question? (relax everyone, i got it restarted.)
or did i?


----------



## pdswife

So....

If one doctor doctors another, does the doctor who doctors the doctor doctor the doctor the way the doctor he is doctoring doctors?? Or does he doctor the doctor the way the doctor who doctors doctors??


----------



## pdswife

buckytom said:
			
		

> awwwwww, man, pdswife, you blew it. ok, here's my seat in the corner.
> 
> how difficult is it to come up with a question? (relax everyone, i got it restarted.)
> or did i?



Is it a nice rocking chair with big cushions?


----------



## luvs

are you just TRYING to make us dizzy with confusion, PDS?


----------



## buckytom

are you kidding? elfie put the chair there. with all of the tacks on the seat do you think it would be comfortable?


----------



## pdswife

lol.. what is so confusing about two doctors doctoring ?


----------



## luvs

where IS our dear elf?


----------



## pdswife

Oh where oh where has Elfie gone
oh where oh where can she be??


----------



## texasgirl

and where is "in the kitchen hiding"?


----------



## texasgirl

Do you think we're scaring the newbies??


----------



## pdswife

Scaring the newbies?  
Should we stop the insanity?


----------



## texasgirl

And stop the fun?


----------



## pdswife

That would be a shame, wouldn't it??


----------



## middie

pdswife said:
			
		

> So....
> 
> If one doctor doctors another, does the doctor who doctors the doctor doctor the doctor the way the doctor he is doctoring doctors?? Or does he doctor the doctor the way the doctor who doctors doctors??


 
ummmmm... *WHAT ?????*


----------



## texasgirl

middie, are you as confused as I am??


----------



## jkath

Why are you all so confused?


----------



## texasgirl

Don't we have to be, to half way understand any of this ?


----------



## jkath

Have you noticed that while some people say turquoise and others say teal, they're both referring to the same shade?


----------



## texasgirl

Doesn't Teal have more green, whereas, turquoise has more blue?


----------



## jkath

Don't you know that turquoise can come in a variety of shades?


----------



## texasgirl

doesn't all of the colors?


----------



## jkath

Don't you know I'm talking about the stone?


----------



## luvs

are you guys bickering?


----------



## texasgirl

the rolling stones?


----------



## jkath

How old is Keith Richards anyway?


----------



## texasgirl

Is he STILL alive?


----------



## jkath

Isn't he as old as Yoda?


----------



## Alix

Does anyone else have a headache?


----------



## texasgirl

are they zombies?


----------



## jkath

Alix, would you like some ibuprofen?


----------



## texasgirl

or tylenol?


----------



## middie

has anyone bothered to tell keith richards that he's really dead ?


----------



## texasgirl

do you think that they will have a big enough casket for mick's lips?


----------



## middie

how about steven tyler's ?


----------



## texasgirl

put mick in aerosmith's casket?


----------



## jkath

Do you know Walt Disney's buried at my husband's work?


----------



## middie

jkath didn't you tell me that ?


----------



## jkath

Did I? 
And, did you know that Disneyland just had it's 50th birthday?


----------



## middie

really ?? isn't that the same as the golden anniversary ?


----------



## jkath

If we turn 50 years old, then do we turn gold?


----------



## middie

if we did... could we cash ourselves in ??


----------



## texasgirl

Is everyone finally tired of questions?


----------



## jkath

Don't you think Sushi should answer that one?


----------



## texasgirl

Where is Sushi?
Is he still sitting back laughing at us?


----------



## middie

why is it a stairway to heaven and a highway to h**l ???


----------



## texasgirl

led zepplin and ac/dc?


----------



## middie

correct. but why is one a stairway and the other a highway ?


----------



## texasgirl

maybe, driving on a highway is pure he** 
a stairway is more about going up?


----------



## jkath

Shouldn't the highway be more of an escalator down?


----------



## middie

but you go down stairs too right ?


----------



## luvs

but what if you croak after you go up the stairs and couldn't get down them again?


----------



## jkath

If a tree falls in a forest, does it really make a sound?


----------



## pdswife

If there's no one there to listen does it really matter??


----------



## jkath

If a tree falls in a forest and it hits a toad, does he croak?


----------



## luvs

you mean, does he croak as in 'ribbet' or does he go off to animal Heaven?


----------



## jkath

what do you think it means?


----------



## luvs

is it okay if i can't decide?


----------



## jkath

Can I change the subject again?

Who invented spam?


----------



## luvs

spam in a can or spam on a computer?


----------



## jkath

Who invented Spam in a can?


----------



## middie

if a man's in the forset talking and nobody is around to hear him... is he still wrong ?


----------



## jkath

Wouldn't that depend on who the guy was?


----------



## Charlotte

If I hurt myself and no one is around to hear me, do I still shout out/cry ?


----------



## middie

jkath said:
			
		

> Wouldn't that depend on who the guy was?


 
did i mention the guy was the idiot ?


----------



## jkath

Do you mean Don?


----------



## middie

omg you mean he has an actual name ???


----------



## jkath

Isn't that his name?


----------



## middie

is it?? i always thought his name was idiot?


----------



## jkath

Middie....was that last sentence a question?


----------



## middie

can you hang on sec while i look at his driver's license?


----------



## jkath

Boy, they'll hand those out to anyone, won't they?


----------



## middie

how can i tell if this is real?


----------



## jkath

How can you tell if he's for real?


----------



## middie

heyyyyyyy.. why is " made in malaysia " stamped on the back of his neck ???


----------



## crewsk

How many questions do we have to ask until we get the answer we want?  Also, do all men come equiped with an "idiot" button? If so, is there a way to turn it off?


----------



## Maidrite

Are you sure it says "Made in Malaysia"? Could it be "Made in Madagascar'?


----------



## jkath

And if they indeed make him in Malaysia, Madagascar or Maryland, why did they ship him to Ohio?


----------



## Maidrite

Crewsk why do you want to know ?


----------



## Maidrite

And why didn't they check him for flees ?


----------



## buckytom

crewsk said:
			
		

> Also, do all men come equiped with an "idiot" button? If so, is there a way to turn it off?


 
ummm, isn't this a family site?????????????????


----------



## Maidrite

Buckytom all I want to know is when you put a new roll on, do you go under with it or do you go over the top with it ?


----------



## jkath

Bucky, don't you know she only refers to her b/f as an idiot?


----------



## Maidrite

b/f ? =Bad Foot ?


----------



## crewsk

Maidrite said:
			
		

> Crewsk why do you want to know ?


 

If I knew where it was couldn't I turn it off if it gets turned on some how?


----------



## jkath

Maidrite, are you always this silly?


----------



## Maidrite

BUt of course I am I think Jkath well maybe I am what do you think ?
It depends on what you turn on in the first place I thinks Crewsk do you think ?


----------



## buckytom

roflmao maid rite!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
you're on a roll, what did you drink this morning?


----------



## jkath

That wasn't decaf, was it Maidrite?


----------



## Maidrite

iF YOU HAD A STICK bUCKYTOM would it be 3 feet or 1 yard ?


----------



## Maidrite

Jkath I think it was one of those things that either curls your toes or your hair I am not sure can you tell me ?


----------



## jkath

Didn't I tell you to stay away from sugar in the morning?


----------



## Maidrite

I think you might have, but then again would it be as much fun if I would have ?


----------



## jkath

A Tudor who tooted a flute
tried to tutor two tooters to toot....
Said the two to their tutor,
"Is it harder to toot
or to tutor two tooters to toot?"


----------



## Maidrite

JUst think I am about 40 percent  as wound up as I was 20 years ago can you imagine that ?


----------



## Maidrite

jkath I am a nice man now don't you agree ?


----------



## pdswife

A tall Eastern girl named SHORT long loved a big MR. LITTLE. 
But LITTLE, thinking 
little of SHORT, loved a little lass named LONG. 
To belittle LONG, SHORT announced She would marry Little before long.  

This caused LITTLE to shortly marry LONG.

To make a long story short...  did tall SHORT  love big LITTLE 
less because LITTLE loved little LONG more?????


----------



## texasgirl

pdswife said:
			
		

> A tall Eastern girl named SHORT long loved a big MR. LITTLE.
> But LITTLE, thinking
> little of SHORT, loved a little lass named LONG.
> To belittle LONG, SHORT announced She would marry Little before long.
> 
> This caused LITTLE to shortly marry LONG.
> 
> To make a long story short... did tall SHORT love big LITTLE
> less because LITTLE loved little LONG more?????


 
Yes????


----------



## pdswife

Do you think I really know??


----------



## texasgirl

why don't you?


----------



## pdswife

Don't you think I have more important things to worry about??????


----------



## texasgirl

sorry, can I bail out on that one?


----------



## pdswife

Can I offer you a pail to bail with??


----------



## jkath

One bailing pail or one pailing bale?


----------



## texasgirl

LOL, ya'll love to confuse, don't you?


----------



## crewsk

Does anyone here know which end is up anymore?


----------



## jkath

Are you standing upright, or standing on your head?


----------



## texasgirl

IS there an end?


----------



## crewsk

Well, I guess that depends on how you're standing. Are you standing upright or on your head? If you are standing on your head & I look upsidedown then I'm standing upright but if you're standing on your head & I still look upsidedown then I'm standing upright, right?


----------



## luvs

if time flies, how come it doesn't have wings?


----------



## crewsk

If something is so good, why does it hurt sometimes?


----------



## jkath

Are you guys going to mind it if I step out for a while?


----------



## pdswife

Do you want to be the reason we are all sad and depressed??


----------



## crewsk

Can we both step out for a while? Will we be missed?


----------



## texasgirl

How is it that an airplane that weighs tons can stay in the air?


----------



## crewsk

Why does a boat made of steel float?


----------



## texasgirl

why is more that one mouse called mice 
but, more than one moose is still moose?


----------



## pdswife

crewsk said:
			
		

> If something is so good, why does it hurt sometimes?




Does [size=-1]John Cougar Mellencamp  still live in "little pink houses"?
[/size]


----------



## luvs

are you questioning my judgement?


----------



## texasgirl

why do you have a judgement? did you do something wrong?


----------



## Heat

Why do people agree, and nod their heads, when they don't even understand a word you said?


----------



## Heat

Why was that post so big? lol?


----------



## texasgirl

Are they even listening?


----------



## jkath

Why ARE your posts so big, Heat?


----------



## texasgirl

Is she growing?


----------



## jkath

Or are we shrinking?


----------



## texasgirl

Shrinking in? Do I dare hope?


----------



## middie

pdswife said:
			
		

> Does [size=-1]John Cougar Mellencamp still live in "little pink houses"?
> [/size]


 
did you know that jack and diane had to sell their little pink house just so they could afford to go see john in concert ??


----------



## kadesma

pdswife said:
			
		

> So....
> 
> If one doctor doctors another, does the doctor who doctors the doctor doctor the doctor the way the doctor he is doctoring doctors?? Or does he doctor the doctor the way the doctor who doctors doctors??


Wad ya say????? 
kadesma


----------



## Heat

I  grew up in a matter of seconds, and why did MJ knock me down to size?


----------



## MJ

Heat said:
			
		

> I grew up in a matter of seconds, and why did MJ knock me down to size?


Didn't you ask me to?


----------



## luvs

why does peanut butter stick to the roof of your mouth?


----------



## texasgirl

Have you ever given a dime size dallop of pb to a dog or a cat?


----------



## luvs

why would i do that?


----------



## middie

luvs... wouldn't you want to see them do a mr. ed impersonation ?


----------



## jkath

middie said:
			
		

> did you know that jack and diane had to sell their little pink house just so they could afford to go see john in concert ??


 
Ain't that America?


----------



## middie

oh **** ya got me jkath. you know that don't you ?


----------



## texasgirl

for you and me???


----------



## luvs

or for me and you?


----------



## jkath

Home of the Free?


----------



## middie

did the walls come tumbling down ?


----------



## luvs

or land of the brave?


----------



## texasgirl

Do you R O C K in the USA?


----------



## middie

texas i do... do you ???


----------



## Heat

MJ,  yes i did i think? Hmmmm Hahaha! I just brought you down to size with me!!


----------



## middie

was there REALLY rain on the scarecrow and blood on the plow? anybody know ?


----------



## texasgirl

Have you ever seen him in concert?


----------



## jkath

Why is her name RIO? Does she really dance on the sand?


----------



## middie

nope. wouldn't i like to?


----------



## texasgirl

And across the Rio Grande?


----------



## middie

jkath said:
			
		

> Why is her name RIO? Does she really dance on the sand?


 
isn't it hard to dance in the sand? and what IS the union of the snake ?


----------



## texasgirl

That was my husbands 1st anniversary to me, did you know he went 4 hours with only 2 20 minute breaks?


----------



## jkath

So why-y-y-y-y don't you use it?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Did anybody wash the aprons and clean the Cafe?


----------



## middie

jkath said:
			
		

> So why-y-y-y-y don't you use it?


 
isn't that bizarre?


----------



## jkath

And watching over lucky clover.... isn't that bizarre?

(*psst - hi sush, no I didn't, but I don't want to break up your game - good to see ya)


----------



## jkath

Middie, isn't that a deja vu?


----------



## middie

jkath did you know you read my mind ?


----------



## middie

jkath said:
			
		

> Middie, isn't that a deja vu?


 
i thought it was esp ?


----------



## jkath

Extra Special Person?
Elephant Sized Proportions?
Egg Sandwich Popover?


----------



## texasgirl

Do you see what you have created Sushi?????


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Honey do I look fat in this?


----------



## jkath

Do you honestly think you could ever look anything but perfect in anything you wear?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Texasgirl do you think I could make a dime off of each post?


----------



## jkath

Only a dime?


----------



## pdswife

Why not ask for a quarter for every post??  Are you not worth it??


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

> Do you honestly think you could ever look anything but perfect in anything you wear?




I dont know. Will you come over and watch me dress in all the clothes I have?


----------



## middie

hey can i ask a dollar each post?    ('ll share with sush)


----------



## jkath

Isn't that what cats are for sushi?


----------



## jkath

Did you notice I was the 5,000th poster at the cafe?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Middie how in HACK did you get more posts than ME???!!!!


----------



## pdswife

Guys... what if the hokey pokey is what it's all about??


----------



## jkath

Is it really? (*shudder*)

Sushi, how do I have more posts than you too?


----------



## middie

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> Middie how in HACK did you get more posts than ME???!!!!


 
i don't know... how did i ??


----------



## pdswife

Does that mean that girls chatter on more than men do??


----------



## middie

does that mean that I chatter too much ?? lol


----------



## pdswife

Exactly HOW MUCH is TOO MUCH??


----------



## jkath

Do you mind if I leave for dinner?


----------



## middie

anybody else think i have a motormouth?


----------



## pdswife

Would you rather eat than play with us??


----------



## middie

wow it is dinner time for you isn't it?


----------



## pdswife

isn't dinner time 90 minutes from now?


----------



## Heat

Aren't we all MOTORMOUTHS? I would like some dinner, can i have some of yours?


----------



## texasgirl

Do you know that ya'll put out 2 pages just in the time it took me to eat????????


----------



## texasgirl

Have you ever eaten an armadillo egg?


----------



## pdswife

Do you want us to slow down?


----------



## luvs

did you know that i like cheese?


----------



## pdswife

Did you know that the best cheese I ever ate was from a small store in Amsterdam?


----------



## texasgirl

did you know that I do too!


----------



## middie

were you two mice in your past lives?


----------



## pdswife

Middie, how in the world did you know that??


----------



## middie

my sister is the same way... hey maybe you knew her??


----------



## pdswife

Is her name Minnie??


----------



## middie

could have been then. now it's jamie. did you know she named her guinee pig walt and the cat disney?


----------



## pdswife

Did you know that Disneyland was my 3rd favorite place in the world?


----------



## middie

what's the first and second? you nkow i have never been to disneyland... or disneyworld


----------



## pdswife

Never been to Disneyland?  Isn't that the saddest thing I've 
heard all day??


----------



## middie

how do you think i feel ?


----------



## pdswife

Do you feel jealous of the 20,000 people who go there every single day?


----------



## middie

can't you see i'm green with envy?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

If you were a hot dog.... and you were STARVING, would you eat yourself??


----------



## pdswife

Didn't you know that I can't see through my computer??


----------



## middie

is that a trick question?


----------



## pdswife

do you know any card tricks?


----------



## middie

pdswife said:
			
		

> Didn't you know that I can't see through my computer??


pd didn't you know to use a telescope?


----------



## pdswife

A telescope and not a mircoscope?


----------



## middie

can  you see all the way to cleveland with a microscope?


----------



## pdswife

How far is Cleveland from Seattle?


----------



## middie

you mean you don't know?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Why does Rachael Ray annoy me SOOOOOO much? Why do other people like her?


----------



## pdswife

Is it because she has five times the energy of a normal human?


----------



## texasgirl

who is rachael ray?


----------



## middie

is she even human?


----------



## pdswife

Don't you watch foodtv?


----------



## texasgirl

Not too many times, she's on that channel?


----------



## Barbara L

What is normal?   Am I normal?   

 Barbara


----------



## pdswife

I don't know are you Barbara??


----------



## Barbara L

Do I have to be? 

 Barbara


----------



## pdswife

If you're not YOU, who would you want to be??


----------



## texasgirl

Did anyone notice that there are 236 guests in here right now???????


----------



## pdswife

How come we're the only ones playing then??


----------



## texasgirl

Do they think we're nuts? or are they scared of us?


----------



## luvs

wouldn't YOU be scared of us? aren't we a bit wacky?


----------



## middie

you know i have to go play housewife ? see ya guys later


----------



## texasgirl

You think??


----------



## texasgirl

Goodnight middie, see you tomorrow, won't we?


----------



## pdswife

Scared of us?  Why in the world would they be scared of  us??


----------



## texasgirl

Have you ever been in a real insane asylum?


----------



## middie

texasgirl said:
			
		

> Goodnight middie, see you tomorrow, won't we?


 
if you don't will you send out the search party?


----------



## texasgirl

If I do, will they find you?


----------



## pdswife

Will you wear a bright yellow shirt so that you're easy to find??


----------



## kadesma

jkath said:
			
		

> Isn't he as old as Yoda?


heck no, he's older than dirt, isn't he???
kadesma


----------



## luvs

will middie sleep at the cafe tonite? will she enjoy her new room?


----------



## kadesma

do you think the newbies know someone let us out of those cute little jackets that tie in the back??? 

kadesma


----------



## luvs

texasgirl said:
			
		

> Have you ever been in a real insane asylum?


 
are you saying i'm insane?


----------



## pdswife

Does anyone know what "sane" really is??


----------



## texasgirl

IS anyone else watching the eagles reunion on nbc?


----------



## pdswife

Is it all right with you if I watch it tonight??


----------



## texasgirl

IT's GREAT, can you believe that joe walsh can still do rocky mountain way?


----------



## pdswife

Are you watching now???


----------



## luvs

pdswife said:
			
		

> Are you watching now???


 
watching what? are you watching me? do i have to shut my blinds?


----------



## texasgirl

Central time zone,Can you believe it's over now??


----------



## pdswife

Can you believe it doesn't even start here for almost an hour??


----------



## pdswife

oh no... I forgot to make dinner... .  HOW did that happen?


----------



## texasgirl

luvs, are your blinds open?


----------



## pdswife

Luvs, don't you think it would be safer in this day and age to keep the blinds shut>?


----------



## luvs

texasgirl said:
			
		

> luvs, are your blinds open?


 
are you saying you are going to look in my window, too? is that you out there with the binoculars?


----------



## luvs

pdswife said:
			
		

> Luvs, don't you think it would be safer in this day and age to keep the blinds shut>?


 
don't you know i LIKE to keep my blinds open?


----------



## pdswife

Do they stay less dusty if you keep them open all the time??


----------



## luvs

if i say yes, are you going to start leaving yours open, too?


----------



## pdswife

Can you get the weirdo across the street from looking in???


----------



## luvs

if you go out on the roof and wave a shotgun around and shoot it into the air, do you think it would scare him off? would you have a piece of straw and a hand-rolled cigarette hanging out of the corners of your mouth and be wearing overalls and a flannel shirt? would you shout, 'yeeeee-haw!'?


----------



## luvs

if down is up and up is down, what's sideways? and why are there two sideways but only one up and one down?

and don't you hate alarm clocks?


----------



## middie

don't you love watching alarm clocks fly across the room?


----------



## texasgirl

Don't you just love when you try to do something to help your kid and he acts like a little jerk?


----------



## pdswife

oh no... what'd the little jerk do?  ( boy, I didn't like calling him that)


----------



## luvs

middie said:
			
		

> don't you love watching alarm clocks fly across the room?


are you implying that i have a temper? (picking up alarm clock remnants... OOPS! didn't MEAN to throw that thing off the wall... or DID i?')


----------



## pdswife

Did it punch a big nasty hole in the wall??


----------



## texasgirl

Can you believe I was to take him to graduation rehearsals and since he didn't wash his clothes he argued with me because I told him to wear dirty ones for all I cared, and he went back to bed and ignored me, AFTER I lost 3 hours at work to take him?


----------



## pdswife

Can I even begin to imagine how mad you must be??


----------



## luvs

did you ground him, tex?


----------



## pdswife

Did you make him pay you for the hours at work that you missed??  

(that's what I would have done to my son!!!)


----------



## texasgirl

I wish I could still ground him,with him being 18, do you think grounding would work?
Know how bad I wanted to whoop his butt??
I told him that he could shove his attitude up his butt and I left him there and came to work, do you think that was bad?
As for the pay, he got over time this week, think I should deduct my time?


----------



## luvs

am i being Motherly if i say you did the right thing, tex? and did you know he'll outgrow this and be very, very sorry for how he acted as a teenager one day?


----------



## crewsk

middie said:
			
		

> does that mean that I chatter too much ?? lol


 
No, have you seen how much I chatter? Should I change my name to "Mouth of the South"?


----------



## texasgirl

Do you know how much I appreciate that, luvs?


----------



## texasgirl

PD, I replied to you, but, my pc at work goes a little screwy sometimes and it didn't show that it sent.will you tell me if did?


----------



## jkath

crewsk said:
			
		

> No, have you seen how much I chatter? Should I change my name to "Mouth of the South"?


 
How on earth did you get 4k more postings than us in a mere month's time here?


----------



## Heat

I thought i was a motor mouth! How do you get 4,000 post in a few months?


----------



## Maidrite

Crewsk are you "Jimmy Hart" ? He was the Mouth of the South in "WWF" Unless you know something new, do you ?
Jkath & Heat you won't kill me will you ? Being a woman is a good start don't you think ?    
On how to get so many posts so quicky could I be wrong?


----------



## luvs

are you calling me a liar? or are you just saying my Mom is fat? do i have to whoop some butt?
why are you talking smack on my Mom?


----------



## pdswife

Did you get the second pm that I sent you??


----------



## Maidrite

Luvs who's your mommy ? 
And Pdswife I didn't get your PM I don't think are you sure you sent me one ?
and Luvs Why would you think I would smack your mommy ?


----------



## pdswife

texasgirl said:
			
		

> PD, I replied to you, but, my pc at work goes a little screwy sometimes and it didn't show that it sent.will you tell me if did?




Did you check your pm's again Texasgirl??
Do you think you might find an answer there?

Have you noticed it's hard to always sound polite when
answering questions with questions?


----------



## pdswife

Maidrite said:
			
		

> Luvs who's your mommy ?
> And Pdswife I didn't get your PM I don't think are you sure you sent me one ?
> and Luvs Why would you think I would smack your mommy ?




Opps.. do you think next time I should use a quote so that the person I'm talking to knows that I'm talking to them and not everyone else???


----------



## jkath

Have you noticed it's hard to always sound polite when
answering questions with questions?


Since I want to always be polite, will you guys mind if I get off this train at the next station?


----------



## pdswife

Shall I ask the conductor to stop the train for you??


----------



## luvs

jkath, did you know i noticed that, too?


----------



## jkath

Would you mind asking him to stop at the next station?


----------



## Maidrite

Will the conductor stop the train? Will it make him mad? Am I nuts or just as cool as ever?


----------



## jkath

Won't he stop at a pre-determined station?


----------



## jkath

(Luvs, did you see the posting from GB for you on "new posts"?)


----------



## luvs

new posts? did i read any new posts today?


----------



## Maidrite

Good question Jkath will the conductor comply at a planned stop ? I think he might don't you ? Its just one of those things that makes you go HUMMMMM don't you think ?


----------



## pdswife

I have to go check on the chickens... will anyone be here when I get back or are they all jumping of the train as it rolls into the depot??


----------



## luvs

jkath, did you know that because of you, i got geeb's message?


----------



## pdswife

Did you thank jkath very nicely luvs??


----------



## jkath

<<hopping off the train of questions as it stops and running>>

You won't forget me, will ya?............................


----------



## middie

are you "Jimmy Hart" ? He was the Mouth of the South in "WWF

maidrite did you know i actually knew that ?


----------



## pdswife

How could we ever forget one of our favorite people??


----------



## luvs

did you know that i am very happy today?


----------



## pdswife

Why are you very happy today luvs????


----------



## middie

can you pass your happiness onto me?


----------



## pdswife

Don't you wish you could bottle happiness and give it away to your friends??


----------



## middie

wouldn't that be nice?


----------



## pdswife

Well, I think it would be nice, don't you??


----------



## middie

aren't you afraid one of those friends would be shady and keep it to themselves though?


----------



## pdswife

I hadn't thought of that.. maybe, I should sell it for a high price instead??


----------



## middie

how's 100 bucks a pop sound?


----------



## pdswife

Don't you think  $150 sounds better??


----------



## middie

maybe 250?


----------



## pdswife

How long do you think it will take to make our first million dollars??


----------



## middie

depends on how many people buy it right?


----------



## pdswife

Do you think we should give away just a few free samples??


----------



## middie

do you think maybe just to the people in here?


----------



## luvs

do you guys just want some of my happiness for free? do you want me to bottle the rest and sell it at the cafe?


----------



## pdswife

Luvs, why are you so happy today?  Did something wonderful happen????


----------



## luvs

yes, something great did go on, but should i say what is making me so happy?


----------



## middie

luvs why wouldn't you want to share something so great ?


----------



## luvs

okay, should i say why i'm so happy?


----------



## middie

you want us to be happy with you don't you?


----------



## luvs

don't you know others' happiness is more important to me than my own?


----------



## middie

so then why don't you share with us ????


----------



## pdswife

Yes.. why won't you share??


----------



## pdswife

Where is everyone today??  Still having breakfast at the cafe??


----------



## middie

luvs you do know we're still waiting on your good news right ??
pds do you think everyone forgot about us ??


----------



## texasgirl

Shame on her,Luvs has good news and not wanting to share?


----------



## middie

doesn't she have quite the nerve??? 

( j/k luvs you know we love you)


----------



## Maidrite

Is there a better looking Man than I ? And if so is he as smart as I? I am sorry, But I don't think Barbara would share me, What do you Think ? Come to think of it do you care ? And of course I love you all like Family don't you know ?


----------



## luvs

did you know my happiness was because i decided to buy a house? 
and how come the whole DC crew in out in my backyard with binoculars?
am i really that gorgeous?


----------



## texasgirl

Is that you?


----------



## middie

man... am i the only one without binoculars?


----------



## Maidrite

Do you ever feel you are on the "LOST" island?   This is one of those magic moments what do you think ?


----------



## texasgirl

Are you LOST Maidrite?


----------



## Maidrite

Texasgirl you know what? Yes I think I truly am Lost, but boy I sure do it well don't you think ?


----------



## texasgirl

Do you think I'm not lost too?


----------



## choclatechef

I'm not lost!  Which way is up?


----------



## texasgirl

Which way are you standing? If your own your head, wouldn't up be down?


----------



## middie

where the heck am i anyway??? are we still in luvs backyard??


----------



## luvs

did you know you're still in my yard? do you want to borrow a pair of binoculars from me so you can spy on me, too?


----------



## middie

do you have an extra pair?


----------



## luvs

do you think i'd ask if you wanted to borrow them if i didn't?
if i turn mine backwards, will i be able to see myself?


----------



## middie

what if we both held them backwards?


----------



## luvs

do you think we'd look miniature?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Why does beer make you fat? Is it the carbs?


----------



## middie

luvs_food said:
			
		

> do you think we'd look miniature?


 
should we do it and see?


----------



## luvs

if beer makes you fat, how come i only weight 99 lbs.?
middie, are you ready to try out the binocular thing?


----------



## middie

luvs can you wait till i get home from work?  ( i should be on about 10)


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Why is Middie so sweet?


----------



## pdswife

Is it because girls are made of
sugar and spice and everything nice??


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Then what are BOYS made of???


----------



## luvs

didn't you know they're made of greasy-grimy-gopher-guts and i forgot my spoon?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Yikes! So why would a woman get married to greasy-grimy-gopher-guts???!


----------



## luvs

maybe because men are excellent liars and can hide thier guts?


----------



## middie

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> Why is Middie so sweet?


 
maybe cause my parents did a good job ? 

(sush i can just eat you up ! made me teary eyed  )

luvs i'm sorry i wasn't on at 10. we took billy out to play
putt-putt. forgive me?


----------



## tweedee

luvs,

It was snakes and snails and puppy dog tails.


----------



## luvs

middie, don't you know you're the best and i couldn't get mad at you? want to look through the binoculars tomorrow?


----------



## texasgirl

I've noticed the times of your posts, even with the time difference, it's still late, or early, whichever way you look at it, do ya'll always stay up so late?


----------



## middie

luvs you wouln't mind? 
texas aren't you ever up late?  
(btw yes i'm up late every night)


----------



## texasgirl

Don't you know, if I were to stay up late, that I would be a broom rider the next day?


----------



## middie

you'd be a witch ? what's wrong with being a witch ? lol


----------



## texasgirl

Would you believe, I don't like heights??


----------



## middie

couldn't you fly low to the ground ?


----------



## texasgirl

Have you ever seen this?


----------



## roxygirl

If a man is alone in the forrest and nobody is around, is he still wrong?


----------



## Heat

Arent most men always wrong? J/K Dont hurt me Sushi!


----------



## luvs

tex, are you talking to me about being up late? did you know that i only sleep several times a week? 
did you know that men are ALWAYS wrong, and to straighten them out, you have to yell a lot?


----------



## pdswife

do you mean .. Yell a lot and Pout even more??


----------



## texasgirl

I'm sorry Luvs, didn't your realize you were one of the late people I was talking too?


----------



## luvs

did you know that i don't pout? did you know that screaming and yelling are very effective? did you know that i chased my fiance down with a broom once, lol?


----------



## pdswife

Did you know that no matter how mad I get at people... they never realize it?
I say "I'm sorry" the next day and they always say  "oh were you mad?  "


----------



## Heat

Im the same way Pd,  i hold it in, but then finnally  down the road i blow my top! Do you blow your top eventually Pd?


----------



## luvs

guys, might i recommend chasing the people that piss you off down with brooms?
did you my babe ran from me like a little bit*ch when i chased him down with mine, and then he bent it in half?
did you that know my Mom made him buy a new one?


----------



## pdswife

Did you know that I think I'm afraid of Luvs now??  LOL!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Why is it that when it rains, it also pours?


----------



## middie

does it REALLY rain like cats and dogs ?


----------



## luvs

pdswife said:
			
		

> Did you know that I think I'm afraid of Luvs now?? LOL!


 
lol, did you know i'm a very calm person unless you insult my Mom, pull out in front of me while i'm driving,- then i flip you the bird, beep my horn, and spew profanities-
or call me a bit*h?
did you know that then i'll chase you down with a broom?


----------



## middie

luvs are you ready to try that binocular thing?


----------



## luvs

sure, are you ready, mid?


----------



## middie

i'm ready... are you??? 
*holding binoculars backwards*


----------



## luvs

why did these binoculars make you look about 2 inches tall?


----------



## middie

really? you saw me? were you even outside? i didn't see you at all... unless that little speck was you ?


----------



## luvs

i was a speck? like a vanilla speck? was i fragrant like vanilla beans?


----------



## middie

i couldn't smell anything but air luvs lol. do you smell like air?


----------



## luvs

do you think i smell like baby magic? did you know i love the smell of that stuff?


----------



## pdswife

Is that the stuff in the pretty pink bottle?


----------



## luvs

have you seen the baby wash in the yellow bottle? did you know that's what i use?


----------



## middie

are you saying you smell like a baby luvs??
*coming over to sniff you*


----------



## luvs

isn't baby magic the best scent, mid?


----------



## texasgirl

Do you like the Johnson and Johnson baby wash?


----------



## luvs

did you know i like the playtex brand?


----------



## texasgirl

I know, smells more like babies,when you have babies, are they going to bathed 10 times a day so that always smell that way?


----------



## Maidrite

Did you know some of those care packages don't smell good even when they are fresh, so I would have to ask, are we sure we want to go here ?


----------



## luvs

what'd you say about my momma?


----------



## texasgirl

Maidrite said:
			
		

> Did you know some of those care packages don't smell good even when they are fresh, so I would have to ask, are we sure we want to go here ?


 

Don't I know it!! But you gotta admit, what is a better smell right after a babies bath??


----------



## middie

i wish i could smell babies all the time, don't you agree?


----------



## luvs

the scent of a clean baby is the best scent, don't you think?


----------



## texasgirl

Is there anything more innocent and clean?


----------



## middie

if it wasn't would i want to smell them all the time ? lol


----------



## texasgirl

What else you wanna smell? )


----------



## pdswife

Wanna smell all the garlic I'm about to peel and chop??


----------



## luvs

texasgirl said:
			
		

> Is there anything more innocent and clean?


 
until they make a poopy, you mean?


----------



## middie

other than babies?  the only thing close would maybe be roses what do you think?


----------



## pdswife

what about vanilla ?  Is there anything that smells better than that?


----------



## middie

what about french vanilla?


----------



## pdswife

What if the French Vanilla is in a cup of hot coffee??


----------



## middie

well then it would smell like french vanilla coffee then wouldn't it? lol


----------



## choclatechef

middie said:
			
		

> if it wasn't would i want to smell them all the time ? lol


 
If you chop it before you freeze it, it will be a mess to use when it is thawed, right?


----------



## luvs

have you tried garlic ice cream?


----------



## middie

is it good luvs?


----------



## texasgirl

pdswife said:
			
		

> What if the French Vanilla is in a cup of hot coffee??


 
Are you smelling my coffee ?


----------



## middie

how can i not smell it texas ? lol


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Wanna pull my finger?


----------



## middie

come up with that one on your own sush? lol


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Wanna bite me Middie?


----------



## middie

is that an offer? lol


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Do you have cavaties?


----------



## texasgirl

Jkath, do you know my 19 year is in love with you?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Why is he in love with her?


----------



## texasgirl

I was showing him around the forum and ran across one of your posts with your avatar and he said " stop, she's fine, who's she??


----------



## texasgirl

He's MALE, answer your question, Sush?? )


----------



## middie

texas did he whistle like my 8 yr old did after seeing jkath's avatar?


----------



## middie

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> Do you have cavaties?


i only have 3... but they're filled. why?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Does lard in a dohnut make you not want to eat it?


----------



## texasgirl

nope, he just stared at her LOL, don't you just love teenage hormones??


----------



## middie

texas can i get back to you when he is a teen ?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Middie can we spell 'too YOUNG'?


----------



## middie

sush can we thank my father who got him started when he was only 4?


----------



## texasgirl

Their male,does it matter the age???? hehe LOL


----------



## luvs

how come all guys think about are women, cars, football, and beer?
see now why i chase my fiance down with brooms?
did you know i rarely call him by his real name, and usually just call him 'as*hole?' or 'the jerk'?


----------



## Brooksy

Luv's 






What are you girls trying to say?
Is masculine emasculation back on the agenda? 
-->Knees jamming together<--


----------



## pdswife

middie said:
			
		

> texas did he whistle like my 8 yr old did after seeing jkath's avatar?



Did you know my HUSBAND also goes crazy 
when ever he sees jkaths photo??


----------



## middie

did you know i rarely call him by his real name, and usually just call him 'as*hole?' or 'the jerk'?

luvs did you know you sound just like me when i talk about the idiot?


----------



## middie

pds why don't you smack him in the back of the head lovingly? lol


----------



## Heat

Yeah smack him PDS!! Is that husband abuse?


----------



## luvs

middie said:
			
		

> pds why don't you smack him in the back of the head lovingly? lol


 
did you know that i prefer to whack him in the gut? do you smack your jerk in the head? is it effective?


----------



## Heat

Wow! Do you all have Jerks in your lives?


----------



## middie

luvs as a matter of fact i do. effective no way... did you know i could probably whack him in the head with a cast iron skillet and the skillet would break first?
heat is there such thing as husband abuse?


----------



## Heat

Do you know Middie i cant find that any where in my Womans Day Magazine . So, Do you know there must not be?


----------



## luvs

Heat said:
			
		

> Wow! Do you all have Jerks in your lives?


 
don't you have one?


----------



## luvs

middie said:
			
		

> luvs as a matter of fact i do. effective no way... did you know i could probably whack him in the head with a cast iron skillet and the skillet would break first?
> heat is there such thing as husband abuse?


 
see why i like the broom method so much? have you tried whacking your jerk with a broom? did you know that you can't break car windows out with a broom handle?


----------



## Maidrite

Yes you can Luvz you just need to try one of the side windows they break much easier. the front and the back will too , but you need to get them real cold or hot first.
And Middie and Heat of course there is Husband abuse, But what man in his right mind would admit it ?
That is why we came up with the word "Nagging" Thats our secret code for "Husband Abuse". Mother-in-Laws are always best at this, That is why Barbara and I are so perfect for each other.   
On another note we both miss our mommys!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Did you know you can lead a horse to water, but you cant make him drink?


----------



## Heat

Did you know i probably could make him drink!!


----------



## luvs

did you know that most women probably cause thier loves to drink? did you know my jerk started going gray just months after we started dating and at the time he was only 24 cause i stree him out so much?


----------



## Barbara L

Did you know that you have to have a certain amount of stress in your life?  Do you know any people with just the minimum amount of stress in their lives?!

 Barbara


----------



## texasgirl

Did you know that I just made the 530th post in here?


----------



## crewsk

Barbara L said:
			
		

> Did you know that you have to have a certain amount of stress in your life? Do you know any people with just the minimum amount of stress in their lives?!
> 
> Barbara


 

Did you know that if it weren't for stress I wouldn't have much of a life?


----------



## luvs

did you know that screaming and throwing things relieve stress rather effectively? did you know that you shouldn't throw ceramic knick-knacks, crystal wineglasses, or 2-liter bottles of ginger ale across the room? did you know that you also shouldn't throw cans of Ensure, cordless phones, or keg cups full of beer? (especially in front of all your boyfriend's friends even if he WAS being a jerk?)


----------



## Maidrite

DID YOU ALL KNOW I BE THE MAN ?


----------



## Maidrite

ALSO DID YOU KNOW I AM LIVING LIFE LARGE ?


----------



## Maidrite

AND DID YOU KNOW I LOOK GOOD DOING IT?


----------



## Maidrite

ANY MORE QUESTIONS ?


----------



## Maidrite

ARE YOU READY FOR ME TO STOP YET ?


----------



## Maidrite

TRICK OR TREAT SMELL MY FEET GIVE ME SOMETHING GOOD TO EAT ?     DOES ANYONE WANT TO SMELL MY FEET ?


----------



## texasgirl

Maidrite, are you completely bored?


----------



## Maidrite

To be quite Honest Yes I am extremely Bored , But I look good at it Don't I ?


----------



## texasgirl

That was a question, RIGHT??


----------



## Maidrite

KNOWING ME YEP IT WAS, The Biggest QUESTION IS HOW TO ANSWER IT!   Do you know what I mean ?


----------



## Barbara L

luvs_food said:
			
		

> did you know that you also shouldn't throw ...cordless phones


Did you know Russell Crowe found that out the hard way?  LOL

 Barbara


----------



## pdswife

LOL Barbara!   Don't ya think he's cute though??


----------



## Barbara L

Yes, but does it surprise you that I'm glad _I'm_ not married to him?!  lol

 Barbara


----------



## middie

am i the only one who just finds him so-so ?


----------



## pdswife

well... if you were to put him next to Richard Gere .. know who'd I pick??


----------



## middie

richard gere?


----------



## Heat

Middie, did you know i would too?  is there something wrong with the smilies the one you have to press more for?


----------



## luvs

are you questioning me?!


----------



## texasgirl

Did you know that the one person that Crowe is afraid of dissappointing, is his wife?? {That's why he was so angry when he couldn't get through to her on the phone}


----------



## Barbara L

Did you know my daughter will not watch any of his movies because of his rudeness at a toy store several years ago?  Why do people have to be rude to other people?

 Barbara


----------



## middie

could it be because he's famous and thinks he can get away with it?


----------



## pdswife

Or could it be that he's in the public eye 24/7 and his every move is watched, photograghed, quoted and talked about for days and days??  Wouldn't that make 
you a little grumpy??


----------



## middie

don't you think they'd come to expect that when they're famous?


----------



## pdswife

YES!!!! But, don't you think that it's "too much" to have to deal with all the time??


----------



## middie

can i experience it before i get back to you on that?
i can dream can't i ??


----------



## Maidrite

First several thoughts = Do I think he will get away with it ? DAh lets see OJ,R Blake, did they ?And what happened to M. Monroe ? I think we see a pattern here don't we ? Yes if you have money you can do whatever you want don't you think?   
     I believe you have a price you pay to be Famous, I think if you make lots of money and kids look up to you, you have a duty to act right, not perfect but right, or you should go to jail the same as anyone don't you think?   
As far as I know, we all put our pants on the same don't we?


----------



## texasgirl

Don't forget Michael Jackson, will he get away with it???


----------



## pdswife

I wonder how long the jury will be out on that one??


----------



## middie

will this be longer than the oj trial ?


----------



## texasgirl

OMG, middie, I really hope not, but, if the jury doesn't stop with the questions, it might be. Do you think they are all in there with an answer and just want the free food?? )


----------



## middie

there's free food ??


----------



## crewsk

Why is it that meidcine that is supposed to make you sleepy, usually makes kids hyper?


----------



## texasgirl

I thought that when a jury is having to stay sequestered{s?} they get fed, is that right?


----------



## texasgirl

crewsk said:
			
		

> Why is it that meidcine that is supposed to make you sleepy, usually makes kids hyper?


 
It also makes kids and people that are ADHD or ADD ,the same way. My youngest can take Benedryl and bounce off the walls, but, boy, when he comes down off of it, THEN he sleeps for hours. Did you know that it's a chemical imbalance of some kind?


----------



## Barbara L

Did you know that if you give your child Coke (or Pepsi, etc.)and it calms him/her down, that he/she is possibly hyperactive?

 Barbara


----------



## crewsk

I am borderline ADHD, can children inherit that? Caffine dosen't seem to affect me that much, but it does calm me down. Now I know why.


----------



## texasgirl

crewsk, my dh was never diagnosed, but, mil said that he was the exact same as my son, do you think that's where it might have come from?


----------



## Maidrite

Why are some men Like me so blessed?


----------



## luvs

Maidrite said:
			
		

> Why are some men Like me so blessed?


 
did you know it's because some men have great women? are you still interested in the magic bullet?


----------



## Maidrite

Really Yes we are do want it Luvz. We have been planning on what we will make with it already!  
Thank You for selling Us one of yours!


----------



## luvs

did you know you're welcome and that i am glad you buying it? did you know i am calling paypal right now?


----------



## texasgirl

Maidrite, Do you ALWAYS talk about yourself???


----------



## luvs

are you talking smack on maidrite?


----------



## texasgirl

Are you saying he's NOT always talking about himself?  :O)


----------



## Maidrite

I will tell you Texasgirl if you only knew the truth about that, You would't even ask.  
I am a very simple plain man, nothing really STANDS OUT about me. I am a People Person that just Loves everybody and Happens to Be "The Man".  
I will put it like this if you really knew me you would love me for Who I am !
Not for what I look like, Smell like,and Mostly not for how much I have!
But for my Heart,Humour,and Because I really care about you all, Not because I say it but because I really mean it!
I am a old man with a young heart and voice as some know already!


----------



## texasgirl

Just so you know, maidrite, I was joking. Did you know my dh will stand in front of the mirror, snow white chest and pot belly, {that's the only part of him with fat}and flex eveyday and say "look at that"?


----------



## texasgirl

Besides, I can tell that you are a fun loving guy, and your wife must be a fun loving woman too, you two are always joking around on here. So just know, when I say something on here, 99% of the time, I'm playing around and not meaning to be mean, ok?


----------



## Maidrite

I am sure of that Texasgirl, but i guess i didn't end it with a question did I ?  
And I wish that was the only part that was fat on me do you see?
The Great news is PHat is in these days don't you see ?


----------



## texasgirl

I remember the first time my boys looked at a girl and said " she's phat" I looked at her and said no she isn't   she's skinny. Can you imagine how hard they laughed at me??


----------



## middie

texas wasn't that embarrassing?


----------



## texasgirl

do you know, it really was?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Isnt it embarassing when your car flips over.... falls down a mountain, hitting large trees on the way and then explodes on the bottom in the valley? 
Or is that my career?


----------



## pdswife

Sushi.. are you having another bad day??


----------



## Barbara L

DS, have you checked your email yet?   

 Barbara


----------



## Maidrite

DS have you been watching "Are we there yet" I"ll tell you that is how my life goes alot!


----------



## crewsk

Why is it that when your in-laws know you have a blue million things to do they call & want your hubby to come help them do something? It drives me crazy!! Hubby & I had planned to pack up the garage today & my FIL called to have him come to their house & put up new attic stairs.


----------



## texasgirl

I have the same problem with mil.Don't you know crewsk, just because he's your hubby, they still think he's their's!


----------



## pdswife

texasgirl said:
			
		

> I have the same problem with mil.Don't you know crewsk, just because he's your hubby, they still think he's their's!



No kidding!   I love my in-laws.  I could not have asked for a better family but, I'm a little upset with them right now.  They were due to come up for a visit yesterday and we were going to take a four hour drive today to look at some property and then take them to Seattle tomorrow so that they could go on an Alaskan cruise.  They called  Thursday and changed plans on us.  They are coming today...we'll still take them to the boat tomorrow and pick them up next Sunday but, THEY decided that the following weekend would be better for the long drive.  I know it's not a big thing but.... it changes all the other plans that we've made.  We said Yes, to invites that I now have to cancel. ( I HATE THAT, I think it's very rude!!!) Also.. since they'll be here until Tues or Wed. of next week instead of going home on monday, it gives me less time to get ready for our visitors the following weekend...  ugh.    When we said "gee, were really busy, we wish you had stuck to the plans we already made or at least called us eariler and asked if they could be changed.. dad's feelings go hurt and insisted that they would just stay in a hotel!!!!  UGH!  We've worked everything out... but, it was pretty tense for a few hours.


----------



## texasgirl

Wow, pd, that's the way it is with some people. They seem to think that because they don't have a problem with changing plans, then everyone else shouldn't either. Glad you worked it out, but, sorry your having to change your schedule around. Hopefully, you'll have a good time once it's all over.


----------



## luvs

why is yawning contagious?


----------



## texasgirl

Why is it, that, when you have to sneeze, looking at a light will help it along?


----------



## tweedee

Who has time to think about looking at a light when they are about to sneeze?


----------



## Maidrite

Did you know when you sneeze that stuff comes flying out of your nose at over 140 miles and hour?   
Light triggers heat sensitive hair in your nose to tickle, which in turn causes you to sneeze at 140 miles per hour, don't you think Texasgirl?


----------



## texasgirl

Wow, you could hurt someone by sneezing. That is gross and a little scary,don't you think, maidrite?


----------



## Barbara L

Did you know that more colds are passed by shaking hands than by kissing?  Did you know that the reason is that colds are passed nose-to-hand/hand-to-nose?

 Barbara


----------



## Barbara L

Did you know that a study in Germany showed that people who never catch a cold are more susceptible to cancer? So now you know why it doesn't bother me to catch a cold now and then?

 Barbara


----------



## texasgirl

Wow,Barbara, I didn't know that. Do you think it's true?


----------



## crewsk

Did you know that the only time your heart "rests" is when you sneeze?


----------



## middie

did you know it's impossible to keep your eyes open when you sneeze?


----------



## texasgirl

Did you know that if you did, your eyeballs will pop out?


----------



## Alix

Your what?


----------



## texasgirl

i forgot it, i went back and edited it, is it showing now?


----------



## pdswife

ok, did you know you guys have confused me again??


----------



## Maidrite

Men love to talk about Body noises and proud sometimes of the smells.   
You watch a man next time after a really good meal. He will rub his tummy, "Belch Loudly" (This is the mating call all women love) and after a few minutes if there is no answer then he will let a few "LITTLE STINKS" (beware the ones you don't hear) to let everyone know of his being upset.     Do you believe this or not ?


----------



## texasgirl

I believe, that you believe it, maidrite, but, does Barbara agree with it?  :O)


----------



## Barbara L

Does this --->         answer your question?

 Barbara


----------



## texasgirl

Does it make you think that your married to 5 year old that will never grow up??

{I feel that way sometimes }


----------



## middie

they never grow up???????? oh man... okay who's going to help me get outta here ???


----------



## jkath

Why am I back on this silly thread?


----------



## middie

jkath don't you love us anymore??


----------



## pdswife

How could anyone not love us??


----------



## texasgirl

Who don't love us??


----------



## pdswife

jkath??  Does she still love us?


----------



## jkath

How could I not?


----------



## Maidrite

Do women ever admit they cut the cheese ?
Barbara always tells me its the cats, should I believe it?


----------



## texasgirl

Of course you should believe her, Maidrite!! Don't you know, women don't do those things??


----------



## Maidrite

Yea Right Not!         Heres one of those MC HAMMER TIME THINGS!    CAN'T TOUCH THIS !!!!  
WHATS GROSSER THAN GROSS ?


----------



## Barbara L

Maidrite said:
			
		

> WHATS GROSSER THAN GROSS ?


Could that be... 



my husband?
 Barbara


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

When you really need something to work.... lets say an air conditioner on a hot muggy day..... why do they break down?


----------



## middie

sush isn't that how  it ALWAYS is ?????


----------



## jkath

Why do things always break a week after their warranty expires?


----------



## texasgirl

Barbara L said:
			
		

> Could that be...
> 
> 
> 
> my husband?
> Barbara


 

Is he worse than mine???


----------



## luvs

did you know my stupid computer broke and i have to use my Brother's?


----------



## jkath

Is your brother being nice to you?


----------



## luvs

did you know he is sometimes?


----------



## cheffrankie

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> When you really need something to work.... lets say an air conditioner on a hot muggy day..... why do they break down?


 
Firstly, is it ok if i join? Secondly isnt that called $0d's law? Thirdly did you notice that you've written 627 posts already? How long do you plan to keep this going till?


----------



## Barbara L

Did you know that anyone is welcome to join us in our silly game?  How long do you think we can keep this going?

 Barbara


----------



## jkath

Frankie, did you know that we'd like to keep this up till at least 1,000 posts?


----------



## cheffrankie

DId you know that it means we need around another *400* posts*!?!?!? *


----------



## crewsk

jkath said:
			
		

> Frankie, did you know that we'd like to keep this up till at least 1,000 posts?


 
Don't you think we can keep it up for even longer than that?


----------



## cheffrankie

Are you MAD??? By the way, how long did it take to get 631 posts??


----------



## Alix

Only 1000?


----------



## jkath

Did you know the virtual cafe has 5,743 postings at this minute?


----------



## Maidrite

DID you know I am simply "MADE RIGHT"?


----------



## pdswife

Did you know that 1000 posts is too low of a goal?


----------



## jkath

Shall we set a real goal?


----------



## pdswife

How does 3,333 sound??


----------



## Maidrite

DId you know we are all nuts ?


----------



## pdswife

Did you know my dad still calls me Peanut a lot of the time??


----------



## jkath

Did you know a peanut is part of the legume family?


----------



## crewsk

Did you know that Savannah's nickname from her daddy is peanut & I call her doodlebug? Did you also know that ounce per ounce roaches have more protien than Jiffy peanut butter?


----------



## cheffrankie

Is it just me or is everyone starting their question with 'Did you know' ?


----------



## cheffrankie

Should we ban using 'Did you know' to make the gane harder?


----------



## crewsk

cheffrankie said:
			
		

> Is it just me or is everyone starting their question with 'Did you know' ?


 
I don't know, do you think it's just you?


----------



## pdswife

If laughter is the best medicine .. did ya all know I must be very healthy now that I've met you??


----------



## cheffrankie

Are you an optimist?


----------



## pdswife

Isn't it better to see the HAPPY side of everything??


----------



## Maidrite

Does anyone know I miss our Daughters ? Our youngest one I worry about her alot   , But Our oldest one is doing great did you know    ?


----------



## cheffrankie

Can there ever be too much happiness??


----------



## pdswife

Don't ya think.. that if we were never sad.. we wouldn't know what true happiness
was??


----------



## crewsk

Maidrite said:
			
		

> Does anyone know I miss our Daughters ? Our youngest one I worry about her alot  , But Our oldest one is doing great did you know  ?


 

Maidrite, did you know that my parents make me call them when I get home from their house if hubby isin't with me?


----------



## cheffrankie

Is that the same as it is better to have loved and lost than never to have loved at all?


----------



## crewsk

Does anyone else agree with this? "The greatest thing you will ever learn is just to love & be loved in return."


----------



## pdswife

Crewsk... did you realize that I've always always felt that love was the best gift of all??


----------



## crewsk

So do I pds, if it weren't for love can you imagine how sad & mean we'd all be?


----------



## pdswife

Sad and mean and ugly and rotten and horrid, wouldn't that just be a bummer??


----------



## crewsk

Yes, it would really stink wouldn't it?


----------



## texasgirl

Have any of you taken some time to go back and read all of the questions and how it has gone from one subject to another??


----------



## luvs

wouldn't it be boring if we stayed on one subject the whole time?


----------



## pdswife

lol.. with this many people playing this game... how in the world could we stay on one subject for a long time??


----------



## crewsk

Very carefully?


----------



## pdswife

doesn't being careful take the fun out of it?


----------



## crewsk

How would I know, I'm rarely careful?


----------



## jkath

Why am I back on this thread again?


----------



## pdswife

lol.. is it because you missed us?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

If you were an animal, what kind of animal would you want to be?


----------



## middie

an indoor cat. what about you?


----------



## jkath

Have you ever thought I would be a good dog?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

That question makes me nervous. Why?


----------



## jkath

Don't you think dogs are happy, kind, loyal housepets?


----------



## tweedee

What kind of dog would you like to be?


----------



## luvs

don't you know i like cats?


----------



## Barbara L

Did you know that our cat Chicky just had babies and her sister Marge is due any day?

 Barbara


----------



## crewsk

Isin't that wonderful Barbara!?


----------



## pdswife

kittens are the cutest little things, don't you think so??


----------



## Barbara L

Yes I do, and do you know that Chicky (real name Chicken Little) is so protective that she bit my ankles when I tried to go in the bedroom?  (Kittens are in the closet)

 Barbara


----------



## pdswife

You have an ankle bitting kitten?  Doesn't that get painful??


----------



## Barbara L

The ankle biter is the mama, trying to protect her babies, which is kind of sweet in a painful kind of way, don't you think?  

 Barbara


----------



## luvs

did you know a kitten just found us?


----------



## jkath

Is it a "he" or a "she"?


----------



## jkath

Is everybody still asleep?


----------



## luvs

did you know you could send a msg. at 3am and i'd be awake?


----------



## jkath

Your time zone or mine?


----------



## luvs

did you know that i should have specified 3am eastern time? or any other time zone, for that matter, cause did you know i think sleep is a waste of time?


----------



## Barbara L

Do you know where my cat chose to have her first baby today? 


 Barbara
(I will post about it separately)


----------



## middie

barbara didn't i read somewhere that it was in your lap ?? lol


----------



## texasgirl

Isn't that so sweet?


----------



## Barbara L

Isn't that a trusting cat?

 Barbara


----------



## jkath

So now there are five?


----------



## texasgirl

How many kittys do you have all together, barbara?


----------



## pdswife

Are you falling in love with all of them already!


----------



## jkath

Don't you think she should name them after all of us?


----------



## middie

jkath i think that's a great idea. don't you agree barbara ?


----------



## tweedee

Can we at least name one of them Barbara?


----------



## jkath

Wouldn't that be confusing if Maidrite called "Barbara" and he got two responses?


----------



## Barbara L

Would it surprise you if I said we have close to 20 cats, including the kittens, now?  Since Maidrite hardly ever calls me Barbara, would you then think I would be confused?  But, by the same token, do you think I should avoid confusion by not naming a kitten Honey or Babydoll?  lol

 Barbara


----------



## jkath

Can you tell me why there's rainbow confetti on my keyboard?


----------



## middie

jkath were you eating confetti cake while typing ?


----------



## luvs

or was it confetti cupcakes?


----------



## Maidrite

DID YOU KNOW I HATE CATS ? I COULDCOOK SOME OF THEM ANYONE HAVE A RECIPE?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Do you think cats can read?


----------



## middie

do you think they talk like we do when there's nobody around to hear them?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Is it possible that they are planning something?


----------



## middie

aren't they always ?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Even when they sleep?


----------



## middie

would that surprise you?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Wouldnt it surprise YOU??


----------



## middie

why would it surprise me ??


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Shouldnt it surprise you?


----------



## middie

is it supposed to ?


----------



## luvs

do you talk to your pets?


----------



## tweedee

Would it help?


----------



## Barbara L

Maidrite said:
			
		

> DID YOU KNOW I HATE CATS ? I COULDCOOK SOME OF THEM ANYONE HAVE A RECIPE?


Don't tell Maidrite I told you this, but did you know he is really a big softie and loves cats?  lol

 Barbara


----------



## luvs

did you know i suspected that, barb, lol?


----------



## Barbara L

Are you aware that doesn't surprise me Luvs?   

 Barbara


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Did you know that a camels hump contains a dingo?


----------



## middie

who said that sush ?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

I did Middie. Are ya loosing it?


----------



## middie

then how come jeff corwin AND jack hanna said the hump had fat in it ?
did they lie to me ???????


----------



## tweedee

Who are Jeff Corwin and Jack Hanna?


----------



## middie

jack hanna is director emeritus of the columbus zoo.
jeff corwin has a show on animal planet.


----------



## luvs

if time flies, how come it doesn't have wings? 
and did i already ask that?


----------



## middie

i don't know luvs.... did you ?


----------



## Barbara L

Did you know that one of my favorite sayings is, "Time flies like an arrow, but fruit flies like a banana?"  Do you know it took me a few minutes to figure that one out?   

 Barbara


----------



## luvs

middie, if i asked that already, how will i live down the fact that i REPEAT myself?


----------



## middie

luvs don't we all repeat ourselves from time to time ?


----------



## pdswife

repeat.. is that the same as an echo??


----------



## luvs

or is an echo the same as repeat?


----------



## middie

does anybody know the answer ?


----------



## tweedee

What comes first, the chicken or the egg????????????


----------



## middie

nobody figured that one out yet either ????


----------



## pdswife

Does the answer really matter
since they both are here now and they both taste great??


----------



## tweedee

Isn't this supposed to be a game of "ask a question with a question?


----------



## CookinBlondie

How did we get from chefs wearing white jackets to chickens and eggs?


----------



## Heat

Are we really suppose to know that answer to chicken before egg? And i dont wear a white coat, do you?


----------



## CookinBlondie

Why would I wear a white coat if I could have a green one?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

IS the white OR green coat stylish?


----------



## texasgirl

Sushi!!!!! Where the heck have you been?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Do I have a life outside of work and sleep?


----------



## middie

wait a minute... what's a life ??


----------



## CookinBlondie

Isn't life that game with those plastic people with no arms, and all you get to drive are SUVs?


----------



## Maidrite

YES IT COULD BE AT THAT!

If lifes a bowl of cherries how come I am always in the pits ?


----------



## middie

i thought it was... life is like a box of chocolates... that's what forrest gump said right ?


----------



## middie

or is it a cereal ????????


----------



## tweedee

I wonder what Mikey looks like today after eating all that life cereal.


----------



## Maidrite

The Hindenburg I would imagine, don't you think?  

A Hen & a Roster  came first, I should know I was there don't you think ?


----------



## mrsdove

Is anyone else confused by Maidrite's second question?


----------



## tweedee

What was maidrite's second question?


----------



## Barbara L

I live with him, and do you know I don't have a clue?  
Do you think he is saying he is older than dirt? And if he is saying that, that I am going to kick him in the rump, since I am 3 years older than him?!  

 Barbara


----------



## CookinBlondie

Why would he call you old?  Doesn't he realize that you still know how to use the cast iron skillit?


----------



## Barbara L

Should we see how fast he can run then?! 

 Barbara


----------



## CookinBlondie

Well, why Not!?


----------



## middie

oooh barbara can we borrow one of those doohickies from the police department so we can clock him ??


----------



## Barbara L

I'm getting the cast-iron skillet out now, so do you have the doohickie ready middie?

 Barbara


----------



## middie

do you think they'll let me borrow one ?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

What is a "doohickie"? Is that a mark left on the neck when someone kisses you?


----------



## middie

sush how can you not know what a doohickie is ?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

And what are you trying to say?


----------



## jkath

When you go to the hardware store, aren't doohickies usually located between thingamabobs and whatchamacallits?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Arent those candybars?


----------



## jkath

Whatever happened to the whatchamacallit?


----------



## luvs

why do they get rid of all the good candy bars?


----------



## middie

did you know they still sell whatchamacallits (sp) here ?
matter of fact idiot got one 2 days ago !


----------



## tancowgirl2000

what's a whatchamacallit?????


----------



## middie

you don't have them up in canada ????????


----------



## tancowgirl2000

I know what to do with athingamabob but the whatchamacallit has me confused......what about a thingamajig????  Are doohickies those thingys that are fun to use?


----------



## CookinBlondie

Can't we just let doohickies, whatchamacallits, and thingamabobs be what they are?  Why do we have to analyze them?


----------



## tancowgirl2000

All thoughs things come in handy but dont you think they are fluppie?


----------



## CookinBlondie

What does fluppie mean?


----------



## Barbara L

Is a fluppie a fluffy puppy?  lol

 Barbara


----------



## tancowgirl2000

No one knows what a fluppie is???  Is my DH not the only one that thinks I'm crazy?


----------



## wasabi

fluppie? A hippie with the flu?


----------



## middie

is fluppie something that's beyond floppy ???


----------



## wasabi

You mean like postuppie?


----------



## jkath

Is Fluppie the slow-learning Dolphin who was beat out by Flipper?


----------



## wasabi

Fluppie-Flippers old lady?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Whats a Fluffy Flipper??????!!!!


----------



## wasabi

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> Whats a Fluffy Flipper??????!!!!



A bedroom flipper, thilly.


----------



## Maidrite

Are not all women  ?

I have a saying for you! 
 "I have done so much, with so little, for so long,I can do anything with nothing!" 
 Does that answer you Ladies questions ?


----------



## tweedee

Inotherwords, you've flipped your mind...Right?


----------



## luvs

fluppies? aren't those nuptials in which you eat fluffernutters?
or are they flippant hushpuppies?


----------



## tancowgirl2000

OMG!!!  What a fluppie conversation....I like that.....Anyone want a Fluppie Fluffy Flutternut?


----------



## mrsdove

Is that a peanut butter flutternut?


----------



## tancowgirl2000

Do you want it to be?


----------



## luvs

do i want to try one?


----------



## Barbara L

Why don't you go ahead and try it Luvs?  Will you tell us the results?

 Barbara


----------



## tancowgirl2000

Have you tried it yet?


----------



## mrsdove

will I need a bottle of Rolaids with it?


----------



## middie

who wants to be luvs tries it and likes it ?


----------



## luvs

did you know that i want to be like luvs and try a fluppie fluffernutter? 
oh, wait.... i am luvs, huh?


----------



## tancowgirl2000

Did you know luvs has gone a little fluppie....must be the Flutternut...no?


----------



## Maidrite

whAT ARE YOU gUYS SMOKING IN THAT PIPE ?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Do you think its tobacco?


----------



## Barbara L

Didn't you know there is no smoking in here?  

 Barbara


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Did you know it cures nostril pain?


----------



## tweedee

what cures nostral pain, smoking or not smoking?


----------



## tancowgirl2000

What do _you _know about pipes????


----------



## mrsdove

why do you want to know?


----------



## jkath

Are any of you going to quit smoking?
Can't you hear me sneezing?


----------



## Barbara L

Do you know Maidrite quit smoking 11 months ago?!

 Barbara


----------



## Maidrite

August 3rd it will have been a year !
If you think you can or you can't you are right !
Can you beleive it almost a year ?


----------



## Barbara L

Did you know that I am really proud of him?!!!

 Barbara


----------



## SierraCook

You should be Barbara.  Congratulations to the both of you.


----------



## luvs

good job, maidrite! i'll bet you made barbara happy by quitting.


----------



## Barbara L

Yes, it did!  And do you know that having lots of friends here makes us both happy?

 Barbara


----------



## tweedee

Do you know how much money you can save by not smoking?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Did you know that humans do things that they enjoy even when they know it most likely will cause them death or suffering later?


----------



## callie

Why do you think that is?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Can you be more specific?


----------



## middie

be specific on what ?


----------



## tweedee

could it be that some people like to live more dangerous then others?


----------



## tancowgirl2000

Do you think people just KNOW they are going to die anyways???


----------



## texasgirl

Do you know that too many people that are told that they have emphesyma {SP} or even lung cancer will continue to smoke because they're going to die anyways?


----------



## Barbara L

Smokers know the dangers. It can be very difficult for them to quit, which is why I don't like to pressure anyone who does smoke. My mom was a light smoker most of her life. And it killed her. 

On that note, could we please change to a more cheerful, less controversial topic?

 Barbara


----------



## texasgirl

YES WE CAN!!! that got me thinking of a close friend that died too.

did you know that it's finally raining here!!!!?


----------



## crewsk

Did you know it's been raining off & on here all day & the sun is finally shining some?


----------



## amber

I didnt know that Crewsk, same thing here. Did you know that when it rains and then the sun comes out there is a rainbow? If your lucky you may see many rainbows!

Wholly cow, just as I typed that it thundered, the sky looks yellow, I guess we are in for a storm, and hopefully a rainbow


----------



## Barbara L

Do you know we have a 50% chance of rain, and that I hope we do get some?

 Barbara


----------



## jkath

Do YOU know I haven't seen rain in ages???


----------



## middie

do you know it hasn't rained here in several weeks ?


----------



## Mr_Dove

did you know that the monsoons will be here soon?


----------



## middie

is it monsoon season ?


----------



## tweedee

Is monsoon short for "It will be Monday soon"?


----------



## tancowgirl2000

We have had a spit of rain here tonight.....why does it look like it's going to pur than just tease us?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

WHy did she spell "pour" like "pur"? Is it raining cats but no dogs?


----------



## jkath

If it rained cats, and the weather got colder, would it snow hairballs?


----------



## tancowgirl2000

Does everybody like picking on me when I'm drunk


----------



## Alix

Oh my...is that a straight line or what?


----------



## middie

tan do you know people pick on me when nobody's drunk ??


----------



## Alix

But do you deserve it?


----------



## middie

do you know it's because they claim i'm cute ? lol
maybe i'm an easy target ?


----------



## jkath

do you suppose it's because you have a shirt with a target on it?


----------



## middie

is that what that is ?????


----------



## Barbara L

jkath said:
			
		

> do you suppose it's because you have a shirt with a target on it?


Middie, do you think running in a zig-zag pattern might help?

 Barbara


----------



## jkath

Do you think she could do it and not get dizzy?
Would we have to call her Mizzy?
Or Diddie?
Or Diddie-Mizzy?


----------



## CookinBlondie

Why not just Dizzy Middie?


----------



## tweedee

Why dizzy middie, How about zigzag middie?.


----------



## jkath

Blondie, are you back from your vacation?


----------



## Maidrite

Middie its you and me both no one says I am a Cutie but they do say I am "DA MAN" does that count? Anyway Me and you both must be easy targets I think Its Because we are caring people! 

Did you know I like to metal detect ?


----------



## jkath

Have you ever found buried treasure, Maidrite?


----------



## mrsdove

Does X mark the spot?


----------



## middie

you know... i have never found that stupid x anywhere... have you guys ?


----------



## Maidrite

jkath said:
			
		

> Have you ever found buried treasure, Maidrite?


 
Well is a 1/2 carat diamond ring, or old coins, Indian Beads, or a Hoover for President medal dated 1928 when he was running count ? I have found old keys one of them went to an old schoolhouse from the 1840's yea kind of guess !



Should we look for the (X) Middie, or The Treasure ? I am always looking for the Treasure how about you ? LOL


Oh Middie By the way have you made that million yet ? LOL


----------



## jkath

Made a million what?


----------



## Alix

What the heck are y'all talking about?


----------



## jkath

Can't you tell I'm not paying attention?


----------



## Alix

Are you too broke to pay attention?


----------



## Maidrite

How did you know ?


----------



## Alix

LOL!! Where have you been Maidrite?


----------



## middie

Maidrite said:
			
		

> Well is a 1/2 carat diamond ring, or old coins, Indian Beads, or a Hoover for President medal dated 1928 when he was running count ? I have found old keys one of them went to an old schoolhouse from the 1840's yea kind of guess !
> 
> 
> 
> Should we look for the (X) Middie, or The Treasure ? I am always looking for the Treasure how about you ? LOL
> 
> 
> Oh Middie By the way have you made that million yet ? LOL


 
oh **** give me the treasure... maybe i'll get millions that way !!


----------



## tancowgirl2000

If you get millions will you share?


----------



## mrsdove

get millions of what?  Dollars? cents? snails?


----------



## middie

do i have to share ? wouldn't you choose dollars over cents snails ? lol


----------



## luvs

*~*

wouldn't anyone choose money? did you know that when i get money out of the bank sometimes i sigh with happiness?


----------



## Maidrite

I never have money to get out of the bank! 

Can I have some of yours Luvs ?


----------



## Barbara L

Do you know that we will be in Pennsylvania on Tuesday, but on the opposite side of the state from you Luvs?  

 Barbara


----------



## luvs

barb and maidrite, did you know i'm sad that you won't be on my side of PA so we could meet?
did you know i luv you guys anyway?


----------



## Barbara L

Yes, I do Luvs, and we feel the same!  And did you know that I did check to see how far it would be because we had hoped we could meet?  But could it be that we might make it up to your side someday?

 Barbara


----------



## luvs

Maidrite said:
			
		

> I never have money to get out of the bank!
> 
> Can I have some of yours Luvs ?


 
just saw this post. how do i miss so many posts? i am so flaky....
how much cash do ya need, maidrite?


----------



## Barbara L

If it is enough, do you know we will make that drive to your side?  LOL

And do you know that the reason we will be in Pennsylvania is in this picture?






 Barbara


----------



## luvs

Barbara L said:
			
		

> Yes, I do Luvs, and we feel the same! And did you know that I did check to see how far it would be because we had hoped we could meet? But could it be that we might make it up to your side someday?
> 
> Barbara


 
did you know that would make my day and probably my whole week if i met you and maidrite? 
did you know it made me smile to know you checked to see if that was a possibility?


----------



## luvs

Barbara L said:
			
		

> If it is enough, do you know we will make that drive to your side? LOL
> 
> And do you know that the reason we will be in Pennsylvania is in this picture?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barbara


 
would a couple grand be enough?

BTW, are you buying that car? i like it.


----------



## Barbara L

A couple grand would be great!  

Do you know that we just bought that car on ebay?  And that I can't wait to pick it up?

And do you know that I am off to bed now, since it is after 3:00 and I have church in the morning?  Goodnight!

 Barbara


----------



## tancowgirl2000

You feel comforatable enough buying a car on ebay???


----------



## mrsdove

did you know I feel left out this conversation?


----------



## tancowgirl2000

you know you shouldnt feel that way?


----------



## Maidrite

Did you know we do, We met online and now we are married did you know that ?


----------



## luvs

when did you and maidrite first meet, barb?
did you know i love a good love story?
mrsdove, did you know you could jump in on the conversation if you want and we'd be happy to have your input?


----------



## wasabi

Barbara, did you know I just love your new car?

Mrsdove, did you know we are happy to have you here in DC?


----------



## CookinBlondie

Shouldn't they know that?  Haven't we done a good job at making them feel LOVED!!!!????


----------



## mrsdove

did you know I love it here?  did you also know that I get confused reading all the stuff in here?

Did you know PA cheesesteaks are a favorite food?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

did you know Sake is pretty darn good? And I also bet you didnt know Im glad you love the place!


----------



## Maidrite

MrsDove did you know we might try one, and did you know we just love you all like family ?

Luvs did you know if we had a little more money and a telephone number we still might try to meet you ! PM Barbara and maybe we can get a phone number to call if we can make it would you like that ?


----------



## luvs

did you know that i pm'd barbara and sent her my cell phone # and that i would love to meet you guys?


----------



## Barbara L

tancowgirl2000 said:
			
		

> You feel comforatable enough buying a car on ebay???


Do you know that we do because we bought it from a car dealership, and they have gotten lots of good feedback?

Do you know, Luvs, that we will do our best to make that happen?  

 Barbara


----------



## mrsdove

did you know I love PA? Did you know I wish I was eating a juicy cheesesteak right now?


----------



## luvs

do you want to come live here and go to primanti's each day with me, mrsdove?


----------



## mrsdove

do you want me too?  did you know I would love that?


----------



## tancowgirl2000

Did you know that is awesome that they have great feedback????  That's excellent.....what;s a cheesesteak like?


----------



## middie

you've never had a cheesesteak ???


----------



## kitchenelf

So what "additives" do you like on your cheesesteak i.e., peppers, onion?


----------



## tancowgirl2000

Is it just a steak with toppers and melted cheese????


----------



## luvs

did you know that it's thinly-sliced pieces of steak piled on a roll and topped with cheez whiz or regular cheese and stuff like cooked onions, tanis?


----------



## middie

who thinks we should fedex tanis a cheesesteak sandwich ?


----------



## kitchenelf

Do you think we should fries with that?


----------



## middie

wafer fries? curly fries? what kind of fries ?


----------



## luvs

do you think maybe curly fries?


----------



## kitchenelf

When do you think they first came out with curly fries?


----------



## middie

early 90's ? late 80's ?


----------



## tweedee

If you're hungry does it really matter?


----------



## luvs

do you think curly from the 3 stooges invented them?


----------



## middie

luvs i think they got the idea looking at my hair... wouldn't you agree ? lol


----------



## tancowgirl2000

I didn't have any idea that it was thinly sliced steak with toppings....could you send it with curly fries?


----------



## kitchenelf

Tanis, curly fries would be great wouldn't they?


----------



## luvs

aren't curly fries delicious?


----------



## mrsdove

do you like to dip them in ketchup or ranch dressing?


----------



## middie

i like them dipped in both. did you ever try it ?


----------



## kitchenelf

I wonder if tanis will ever get her cheesesteak delivered to her??


----------



## crewsk

mrsdove said:
			
		

> do you like to dip them in ketchup or ranch dressing?


 

My favorite thing to dip curly fries in is honey mustard, have you ever tried that?


----------



## tweedee

No on the honey/mustard thing but have you ever tried dipping fried chicken strips in sweet and sour sauce?. YUMMY!


----------



## JessBoBess

Cooking sauce or dip?


----------



## tancowgirl2000

Does it matter?  They are b oth good!  I like this thread, why'd it disappear?


----------



## KAYLINDA

Do you think it was because somebody didn't post on it soon enough before it went bye-bye?


----------



## urmaniac13

How can anyone neglect a kewl thread to keep it going?


----------



## Bangbang

What is a kewl thread?


----------



## KAYLINDA

Did you know that was the same question that came to my mind?


----------



## urmaniac13

what kind of eejit would spell "cool" as "kewl"!??


----------



## KAYLINDA

Do you think it was someone from Rome, Italy?


----------



## Bangbang

Well? Who knows the truth?


----------



## urmaniac13

Was that Russell Crowe in the Gladiator costume?  Do you think he is going to throw a telephone at us?


----------



## Bangbang

Did he have a telephone?


----------



## pdswife

Was it a cell phone?


----------



## jkath

Did he have a pocket in that costume to hold the phone?


----------



## Maidrite

And If he did what color was it ?


----------



## mrsmac

Why do you need to know the colour?


----------



## pdswife

is color or size more important?


----------



## KAYLINDA

Was my mother wrong when she said it wasn't color or size....it was quality?


----------



## pdswife

Don't mothers KNOW everything about everything all the time??


----------



## urmaniac13

Is your mother a good cook?


----------



## middie

she great are you kidding me ?????


----------



## jkath

Why would rumaniac13 kid you?


----------



## urmaniac13

Do you think it is because she likes you sooo much?


----------



## pdswife

Middie is pretty great, isn't she??


----------



## urmaniac13

Don't you think "Middie" is too mediocre a name for her?  Shouldn't it be "Toppie"?


----------



## tweedee

Does everyone on here think middie is as good as i think?


----------



## pdswife

How could we not agree with you?


----------



## middie

do you guys know how much i love you ????


----------



## KAYLINDA

Is it as much as we love you?


----------



## Maidrite

Yes I think maybe, Middie is just a Great Gal don't you think ?


----------



## Barbara L

How could I think otherwise?


 Barbara


----------



## KAYLINDA

Where do you think she gets it from?


----------



## Bangbang

What did you say?


----------



## Maidrite

SHe Must get it FRom her Mom don't you think ?


----------



## pdswife

I'm not sure... what do you think?


----------



## wasabi

Her Mom must be as sweet as she is, don't you think?


----------



## pdswife

can you help me decide what to think?


----------



## mrsmac

Can't you think for yourself today?


----------



## pdswife

How can I be expected to think for myself?


----------



## mrsmac

Are you tired?


----------



## wasabi

If Fed Ex and UPS were to merge, would they call it Fed UP?


----------



## Barbara L

If all they made in the U.S. were white and red auto paint, would this be a pink car-nation? Barbara


----------



## KAYLINDA

And would it need a "white sport coat?"


----------



## pdswife

Do I have a spot on my coat?


----------



## middie

wasabi said:
			
		

> Her Mom must be as sweet as she is, don't you think?


 
mind if i tell her that ? can you believe she's sweeter than me ??


----------



## Bangbang

How sweet are YOU?


----------



## middie

wouldn't you like to know ?? lol


----------



## tweedee

would he like to find out?


----------



## Raven

Middie, if he say's "Sweet's to the Sweet" how about asking him if he would care for some Nuts?  

~ Raven ~


----------



## Maidrite

Are we talking about apples and oranges here ?


----------



## Barbara L

Have I stumbled into the fruits and nuts forum?   

 Barbara


----------



## mrsmac

Do you think we are all nuts?


----------



## KAYLINDA

I'm "plum" thinking that you're wondering if a "pear" of us is a little bit "fruity", "orange" you?


----------



## mrsmac

Do you know what it means in Australia if you say someone is a bit fruity??


----------



## Raven

Is that anything like being right pouffed? 

~ Raven ~


----------



## mrsmac

It sounds like it doesn't it?


----------



## wasabi

Whatever happened to Preparations A through G?


----------



## mrsmac

Do you think they are still available in some tiny out of the way shop?


----------



## KAYLINDA

Since "H" is on the bottom....maybe we should look at some "up"scale shops?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Does anyone here NEED Preperation H???


----------



## KAYLINDA

Oh yes..I keep it on hand to rub on my husband when he's being a pain the butt....don't you think that's a good idea?


----------



## wasabi

I spray hairspray on my DH's butt because sometimes he is a butt head. Do you think we are being insensitive?


----------



## KAYLINDA

No, we are not insensitive...we are taking care of the part of them that has a problem, aren't we?   (The rest of them we love.)


----------



## middie

kaylinda and wasabi, do you two have any idea how much you just made me laugh ?


----------



## Barbara L

Did you know that Preparation H will get rid of puffiness under the eyes?  (but that you shouldn't use it too often?)   

 Barbara


----------



## wasabi

If a pig loses its voice, is it disgruntled?


----------



## luvs

did you know the shade of wasabi's signature looks kinda like my cords?

did you know they are so the most adorable cords in the world?


----------



## wasabi

What's a cord?


----------



## Maidrite

I don't know but you are about to reach my last cord don't you think ?


----------



## Maidrite

Its that thing you plug in the wall !


----------



## urmaniac13

Whatever happened to Patrick Stewart??  (Well that new dude looks pretty cool too though...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)


----------



## pdswife

Who is the new dude??


----------



## urmaniac13

Could it be Maidright who aspires to be *THE* heartthrob of DC?


----------



## luvs

wasabi said:
			
		

> What's a cord?


 
corduroys.

did you know i have 3 pairs of those?


----------



## pdswife

Did you kow that I don't have any corduroys at all??  Or any overalls either?


----------



## middie

did you know i don't either ?


----------



## pdswife

Did you know that I really want a pair of over sized overalls
that I can laze around in all day?


----------



## luvs

did you know you could just borrow mine if you like bootcuts?


----------



## pdswife

Luvs that is so nice.. but, did you know that I'm about 20 sizes larger than you are?


----------



## Barbara L

Do you know that if I wore cords, I would set the room on fire?  lol  

 Barbara


----------



## wasabi

Did you know that cords would add 20 pounds to my already ample thighs?


----------



## mrsmac

Did you know that I had purple cord flares as a child in the 70s?


----------



## Barbara L

Did you know that I made the most adorable turquoise cords when I was in high school?

 Barbara


----------



## pdswife

Did you know.. I had a brown pair a few years ago?


----------



## silentmeow

Was I really supposed to read all those pages?  What is the air-speed velocity of an unladen swallow?


----------



## pdswife

Can you swallow with your mouth open?


----------



## wasabi

Why would you want to that?


----------



## pdswife

wouldn't it be easier if you could do it while
at that dentist?


----------



## urmaniac13

Can dentists and sadists be linked together with an equasion?


----------



## pdswife

(YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!)

Did you know dentists make me shake in my boots??


----------



## urmaniac13

Is it just me that they seem to take enormous delight as they see the colour recede from my face in their chair?


----------



## pdswife

Isn't it funny that they went to school for years.. to learn to HURT poor little me??


----------



## urmaniac13

Isn't it funny while we detest dentists, yet keep on eating shovelful of sugar?


----------



## wasabi

Did you know that I'm so frightened of the dentist that I have to take a little pink pill before my appointment?


----------



## tweedee

Did you know that I don't have to visit the dentist anymore because the last time i went the dentist pulled all my teeth out?


----------



## middie

all of them tweedee ??


----------



## KAYLINDA

did you know I hate doctors as much as dentists?


----------



## urmaniac13

that must have been one **** of an ordeal how could she come out of it alive??


----------



## urmaniac13

am I the only one who does anything to avoid doctors and hospitals unless it becomes a life and death matters?


----------



## Charlotte

what are your reasons I wonder?  did you have some bad times?


----------



## urmaniac13

Can my symptom be explained as a "doc-a-phobia"?


----------



## Maidrite

urmaniac13 said:
			
		

> Can my symptom be explained as a "doc-a-phobia"?


 



If you are like me, Urmaniac13 it is lack of funds more than anything don't you think ?


----------



## Charlotte

Docs and dentists really don't have a chance when it comes to pleasing people who are afraid of them, do they now?

Did you ever think about using hypnotherapy to resolve those issues?


----------



## urmaniac13

If I had sufficient funds, could I bribe the docs not to subject me to any kind of torture?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Do you think sushi rolls might make a doctors visit more enjoyable?


----------



## middie

are doctor visits EVER enjoyable ?


----------



## pdswife

do you know that I am so glad that I'm not the only one who is a scared cat of dentists and drs?


----------



## KAYLINDA

did you know it helps if you get to hold your mommy's hand?


----------



## middie

but what if your mommy's nowhere around ????


----------



## pdswife

Did you know that my mommy used to work for the dentist and helped him to torture me????


----------



## middie

how could your own mommy do that to you ?????????


----------



## pdswife

do you know.. she did it because she "loves" me?


----------



## middie

isn't that what they always say when they're trying to do you in ???????


----------



## pdswife

Do you know it's getting late and I'm starting to feel "done in"?


----------



## middie

you know i haven't been able to sleep the past 2 nights ?


----------



## pdswife

OH no.. do you know I feel bad for you?


----------



## middie

if i can't sleep again will you sleep for me ????


----------



## pdswife

Do you know if it is possible to sleep for someone else?


----------



## middie

isn't anything possible ?


----------



## pdswife

I think all things are possible, don't you??


----------



## middie

isn't that kind of the same thing i said ?


----------



## pdswife

lol!  Is this when I'm supposed to say "JINKS YOU OWE ME A SODA"????


----------



## Barbara L

Do you know how badly I panicked when I couldn't think of anything to say on my paper that was due tonight (1050-1400 words) and hadn't written anything by 10:00 p.m.?  And do you know how relieved I was to turn it in 10 minutes before the deadline (just barely over 1050 words)?  Whew!  

 Barbara


----------



## KAYLINDA

did you know we were all sending you mental vibes of lots of words for you to use?  lol


----------



## tweedee

And do you know that I won't tell you what the word was that I was sending you?


----------



## KAYLINDA

Barbara..if you figure out the word Tweedee was sending, will you tell me?


----------



## wasabi

Me too?


----------



## Barbara L

Do you know that I think the word was technology? And that I used that word 20 times? Thanks tweedee!

 Barbara


----------



## Bangbang

What?.......speak up please!


----------



## KAYLINDA

You used "technology" 20 times?


----------



## Maidrite

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> Do you think sushi rolls might make a doctors visit more enjoyable?


 


You might Try DS It can't hurt if it works I will take two dozen Don't you see ?


----------



## Barbara L

KAYLINDA said:
			
		

> You used "technology" 20 times?


Yes, could it possibly be because it was an instructional plan to improve the use of technology in my classroom?  

 Barbara


----------



## middie

you can do that barbara ?


----------



## Barbara L

You know, I believe I can?   

 Barbara


----------



## middie

don't you know we all believe in you ?


----------



## Barbara L

You know I do?  And do you know how much I appreciate that?!

 Barbara


----------



## middie

is it more than we know ?


----------



## Barbara L

Do you know that I am so tired right now that I don't know what I know?   

 Barbara

Goodnight!!!


----------



## wasabi

Did you know that it's only 8 pm here and much to early to say goodnight?


----------



## urmaniac13

Did you know that it's only *8 AM* here and I haven't slept since yesterday?


----------



## wasabi

Why is that?


----------



## KAYLINDA

Does your hand hurt from posting on DC all night?


----------



## tweedee

If you were to stay up posting all night wouldn't that make you tired enough to want to sleep all day?


----------



## pdswife

But if she slept all day.. wouldn't she miss us like crazy?????


----------



## tweedee

Do you really think that she would miss us as much as she misses, crazy???????????


----------



## pdswife

well since Crazy is such a silly person I
think she might even miss us more.. don't you??


----------



## Maidrite

I hope she misses us, she is so nice don't you think?


----------



## middie

how could we think otherwise ?


----------



## pdswife

wouldn't to think otherwise be stupid?


----------



## mrsmac

Why would anyone want to be thought stupid?


----------



## middie

are you saying i'm stupid ?


----------



## Barbara L

Are you stupid, I'm saying?     (J/K!)

 Barbara


----------



## tancowgirl2000

Who's really stupid?


----------



## KAYLINDA

Isn't stupid is...as stupid does?


----------



## tancowgirl2000

Hey!  I've been told that...wonder why it never sunk in....any idea?


----------



## middie

tan are you a blonde too ???


----------



## pdswife

Why do blondes have more fun?


----------



## tancowgirl2000

hmmmm Am I blonde?  Ask someone that knows, am I blonde!!!  Yes under all this die I am blone, thanks!!  Kidding Middie!!  No really I am though...and dont you all know Blondes dont have that much fun?


----------



## pdswife

They don't?


----------



## Barbara L

Did you know that redheads have more fun when on a date with Sushi?   

 Barbara


----------



## pdswife

Barbara...did you know you just made me laugh out loud very loudly??


----------



## Barbara L

Good!  Did you know that's what I was trying to do?   

 Barbara


----------



## tancowgirl2000

Did you know I _really_ want to have red hair?  shhhh


----------



## KAYLINDA

Do you want freckles too?


----------



## Maidrite

Does anyone want to go Metal Detecting with me tomorrow ?


----------



## tweedee

And would you also like to have bow-legged knocking-knees to go with the red hair and freckles?


----------



## wasabi

Maidrite said:
			
		

> Does anyone want to go Metal Detecting with me tomorrow ?



Can I keep whatever I find?


----------



## Cyberchef

Do I "detect" a bit of an "edge" to that question?  (can't resist a pun!!!)


----------



## pdswife

You guys are all very funny tonight.. did you know I love laughing?


----------



## wasabi

Did you know laughter is the best medicine for your heart?


----------



## Cyberchef

Isn't it fun to just let loose, be VERY silly, and laugh a whole lot? Goin' to bed, now. G'nite!


----------



## wasabi

Night cyberchef, catch you on the sunnyside.


----------



## Cyberchef

Is that sunnyside up or over easy?  
(had to keep the the ol' question thing going! G'night!)


----------



## wasabi

Did you know that Hawaii is always on the "sunny side" and our lives are "over easy"?


----------



## Cyberchef

Yes, and will you be spreading a bit of your beautiful sunny disposition and attitude to the rest of the world?  

I sure hope so!  You sure make a difference here on this forum.  Thank you!


----------



## urmaniac13

But would we want to escalate the "global warming"?


----------



## mrsmac

Is global warming something you worry about a lot?


----------



## urmaniac13

Don't you think taking good care of our planet is an important issue?


----------



## tancowgirl2000

Dont you think if we got rid of the vehicles and went back to horse and buggy we'd do the whole wrold a favor?


----------



## urmaniac13

Isn't that a little too slow?  Shouldn't someone invent superman's cape for everybody?


----------



## jkath

If someone were to invent it, could they make me a pink one with rhinestones?


----------



## pdswife

yes.. but, wouldn't our bottoms get sore from all the bouncing?


----------



## jkath

Wouldn't that be a good workout for our backsides?


----------



## pdswife

ummm... are you saying my backside needs a workout?


----------



## urmaniac13

don't you want the buns of steel!!?


----------



## pdswife

don't ya think a bottom made of flesh is nicer than one made of steel??


----------



## urmaniac13

*Do you agree with Sir-Mix-A-Lot??*  (the one who did that song "Baby Got Back"...)

Just in case you don't remember.... here's the lyric...
http://www.azlyrics.com/lyrics/sirmixalot/babygotback.html


----------



## pdswife

do you think that song ever made it to my favorite country station?


----------



## urmaniac13

(well...I have seen Will Smith in a Western flick... so anything can happen I would say!!)

Do you think anyone will record a country&western song with some rapping in it?


----------



## pdswife

Do you know that I HOPE NOT!!!????

( Neil Diamond sang RED RED WINE the other night and added some
funny rap to it. )


----------



## urmaniac13

*TRISH, DO YOU REALISE YOU HAVE MESSED UP THE TIDE OF "THIS IS AN EASY GAME TO PLAY" THREAD??? *
( It was supposed to be "*I assume*" stuff, *not* ---- or----!!)


----------



## pdswife

I assume the next person knows how very very sorry I am??


----------



## Barbara L

urmaniac13 said:
			
		

> *TRISH, DO YOU REALISE YOU HAVE MESSED UP THE TIDE OF "THIS IS AN EASY GAME TO PLAY" THREAD??? *
> ( It was supposed to be "*I assume*" stuff, *not* ---- or----!!)


Actually, it is answer a question with a question.  

 Barbara


----------



## Barbara L

pdswife said:
			
		

> I assume the next person knows how very very sorry I am??


And did you know that you have nothing at all to apologize for?!!!

 Barbara


----------



## jkath

Does everyone here know the rules of the game?


----------



## pdswife

do you know that I am very confused?


----------



## Maidrite

Does Everyone Know I Love Them ?     " Blessed are the Peacemakers for they shall be called the children of GOD !"


----------



## tancowgirl2000

Did you know it only takes one to make people wonder?


----------



## tancowgirl2000

urmaniac13 said:
			
		

> (well...I have seen Will Smith in a Western flick... so anything can happen I would say!!)
> 
> Do you think anyone will record a country&western song with some rapping in it?


 
Did you know its; been done?  Check out Cowboy Troy....just google, I havent I just know.....


----------



## mrsmac

Do you realise this is the most confusing thread on the whole board?


----------



## tweedee

No I didn't know that.  What is so confusing about this thread?


----------



## wasabi

Did you know we are a curious bunch?


----------



## kadesma

yep and did you know that is what makes this so very much fun?


kadesma


----------



## KAYLINDA

Do you think we will ever run out of questions?


----------



## middie

what are you saying kaylinda ???


----------



## KAYLINDA

I'm just wondering at what point do you think we will all know everything and not have to ask anything again?    lol lol lol lol lol


----------



## middie

don't you know we never stop learning ?


----------



## KAYLINDA

Aren't you glad that is true?


----------



## Maidrite

Do you know what?(Snapping your fingers & sing this song along with me).  I got the beat , got the beat, got the cool cat beat , got a booger on my finger and I can't get it off, got the beat, got the beat, got the cool cat beat  !  

Is that funny or what ?


----------



## Barbara L

Did you know that sometimes I walk ahead of Maidrite and pretend I'm not married to him?     

 Barbara


----------



## wasabi

Has he been smoking those funny cigs again?


----------



## Maidrite

Who knows he can't remember anything but which way did he go ! 




But I don't think he smokes anything any more or less ! 



No I think he is ok after all !


----------



## mrsmac

Do you think Maidrite truly is from another planet????


----------



## Barbara L

Do you think I should investigate this?  

 Barbara


----------



## wasabi

Does he glow in the dark?


----------



## Barbara L

Not usually.  Is he supposed to?   


 Barbara


----------



## mrsmac

Does he ever feel a desperate need to phone home??


----------



## Barbara L

Have you been peeking at our phone bill?   


 Barbara


----------



## mrsmac

Why aren't you in bed at this hour of the morning??


----------



## tancowgirl2000

Why not just be up all night?


----------



## pdswife

Did you know I am much to old to find staying up all night any
fun at all?


----------



## Barbara L

Do you know that, even if I get plenty of sleep at night, I get very tired from 2pm to 6pm and that I come alive again late at night?

 Barbara


----------



## tweedee

Did you know that reading the news paper while laying down makes me fall asleep?


----------



## KAYLINDA

Did you know I can fall asleep standing up?


----------



## texasgirl

Does it hurt when you fall down?


----------



## mrsmac

Did you know horses sleep standing up too?


----------



## pdswife

Do you think it would hurt when the sleeping horse fell down on you?


----------



## mrsmac

Do you think you would call a vet or a doctor when that happened?


----------



## pdswife

Don't you think someone else would have to make that call for you?


----------



## mrsmac

What if you and the horse were the only ones there?


----------



## pdswife

Would the horse be able to dial the phone?


----------



## mrsmac

Do you think horses have mobiles? (sorry cell phones)Erin my 5yr old is helping now so all faces are from her!!


----------



## pdswife

Do you know  I love smiley faces, that I can never get enough of them?

( Hi Erin!  Are you having a good day???)


----------



## mrsmac

Yes I am (Erin typed that herself)

Do you realise how much fun Erin has on this site??


----------



## pdswife

Hey Erin... do you know what is RED and WHITE and READ all over????












( a newspaper)


----------



## mrsmac

Erin thinks thats very funny because she has never heard of that before. ( i typed she dictated)
Do you know we have to go to take Belle to the vet now? (Belle is our dog)


----------



## pdswife

Is it Monday?


----------



## wasabi

Why do you want to know?


----------



## pdswife

Did you know I can't find my calendar?


----------



## wasabi

Did you know you will find it at the last place you look?


----------



## pdswife

Did you know that I already looked there and it's still missing?


----------



## mrsmac

Did you know that you always find things ages after you stopped looking for them?


----------



## tancowgirl2000

Didnt you know I knew that?


----------



## pdswife

Then I should stop looking???


----------



## wasabi

Do you really need it?


----------



## pdswife

Don't I if I want to know if today is Monday??


----------



## Barbara L

Have you ever noticed that you usually find what you are looking for either after you buy a new one or 10 minutes after you don't need it anymore?

 Barbara


----------



## pdswife

Is that one of Murphys laws?


----------



## wasabi

Did you know you can buy a new one at the store?


----------



## pdswife

Which store do you think I should go to?


----------



## wasabi

The calender store.......you think?


----------



## tweedee

do you really need a new calendar this late into the year?


----------



## pdswife

is the year almost over???


----------



## wasabi

Did you see Halloween stuff in the stores?


----------



## tweedee

are you planning to decorate for halloween?


----------



## middie

are we supposed to ?


----------



## pdswife

I have a few live spiders in my livingroom.. does that count as decorating?


----------



## middie

pds do you have the webs to go with them ?


----------



## wasabi

What do you have for Christmas?


----------



## middie

isn't it too early for christmas ?


----------



## wasabi

Did you know that 3 months will just fly by?


----------



## middie

why did you have to remind me ?


----------



## wasabi

So you can start shopping?


----------



## middie

wasabi can you give me a loan ?
i just found 50 in the washer and
the bf stole it from me !!!!!!! 

(and yes that's a true story) !!!!!!


----------



## wasabi

Can you steal it back?


----------



## middie

don't you think if i could i would ?


----------



## wasabi

Whose money was it in the first place?


----------



## middie

finder's keeper's which makes it mine right ?


----------



## wasabi

Why did you tell anyone that you found it?


----------



## middie

think maybe i'm too honest ?


----------



## pdswife

Do you think he'll spend the 50 on a good dinner?


----------



## middie

you do remember he's an idiot don't you ? lol


----------



## wasabi

Did you know you just made me laugh out loud?


----------



## pdswife

Middie.. did you know that I wish you could find someone
who wasn't an idiot?


----------



## middie

wasabi you weren't drinking anything were you ?

pds... do you know anyone ? lol


----------



## wasabi

I was drinking diet pepsi  

Do you know a good man is hard to find?


----------



## middie

isn't that the truth ??


----------



## wasabi

Do you know I have one of em?


----------



## middie

do you know how lucky you are ?


----------



## wasabi

Do you know I wish the same for you?


----------



## middie

do you know how much you people mean to me ?


----------



## wasabi

Yes we do know. And you are important to us. Do you think we should go to a cheery subject?


----------



## wasabi

Middie, did you know I was trying to give you Karma for making me laugh......But I couldn't?


----------



## middie

don't you hate that wasabi ?


----------



## wasabi

Do you think we should be able to give karma to a person more often?


----------



## Bangbang

How often?


----------



## KAYLINDA

as often as we want?


----------



## Bangbang

How often do you want it?


----------



## mrsmac

Wouldn't you like to more than every 10th person?


----------



## Maidrite

Did you all Know I can't help but Laugh, You all are GREAT PEOPLE !


----------



## mrsmac

Did you know we all love you too?


----------



## tancowgirl2000

Did you know that when I come in here its so nice and cozy and hard to leave?


----------



## pdswife

Did you all know that I want to get a lap top so I can talk to you while I'm watching tv?


----------



## tancowgirl2000

Did you know that if you put your computer in the living room you can do both?


----------



## pdswife

Did you know my livingroom is way too small to have a computer desk and a tv in it??


----------



## tancowgirl2000

WOW you must have a HUGE TV????


----------



## pdswife

Do you know... we dont have a big tv just a little livingroom?


----------



## tancowgirl2000

I know now...do you know I hate odd shaped livingrooms? (the one we had was a rectangle...how stupid does one have to be to build them like that?)


----------



## Maidrite

Did you know you all are so Funny and Loving, I almost wet myself sometimes from laughing?..  .........


----------



## tancowgirl2000

oh dear!!!  PLEASE PLEASE dont do that!!!!  Barbara will NEVER let us live it down!!!

I assume you know Im right!


----------



## mrsmac

Do you think we should buy Maidrite some incontinence pads???


----------



## tweedee

Maidrite,

      I THINK YOU ARE THE FUNNIEST PERSON ON HERE.  SO OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! PLEASE DON'T WET YOURSELF.


----------



## wasabi

If we do, would he use them?


----------



## tweedee

Will diapers work?, they're cheaper


----------



## pdswife

but do they come in adult sizes?


----------



## wasabi

Is xxxlarge an adult size?


----------



## pdswife

I don't have a clue.. do you?


----------



## mrsmac

Have you seen them in nursing homes? (old peoples homes)


----------



## pdswife

Did you know that we call them Nursing homes here too mrsmac?


----------



## mrsmac

Did you know I was not aware of that??(Erin again)


----------



## tweedee

They are called nursing home everywhere.


----------



## pdswife

Hi Erin!


 Why did a piece of bubble gum cross the road?















 It was stuck to the chicken's foot!


----------



## mrsmac

Did you know Erin thought that was funny? Her older ever so mature 13yr old sister didn't!!!


----------



## pdswife

Well did you know I"m saying "thank you very much" to Erin??


----------



## tancowgirl2000

Did you know it took me a minute to remember who Erin was?  HI Erin!!!


----------



## crewsk

Who is Erin? I'm as lost as Little Bo Peep's sheep!


----------



## mrsmac

Did you know Erin is my baby (although she is 5!)


----------



## pdswife

Did you know that I figured that out yesterday?


----------



## mrsmac

Did you know Erin is becoming addicted to DC like her mother???


----------



## KAYLINDA

Did you know I love kids as long as they are sitting on YOUR lap?  lol


----------



## mrsmac

Did you know sometimes that how i prefer kids too??


----------



## pdswife

did you know I think it's nice to keep it all in the family?


----------



## middie

did you know my baby is 8 ?!!!!!!!


----------



## pdswife

Did you know mine was 21!!!!!?????


----------



## wasabi

Did you know mine is 39?  ( I was a VERY young mother).


----------



## Bangbang

You are a female? Wow I did not know.


----------



## wasabi

Who me, Bangbang?


----------



## Maidrite

"Did you know" is a great song, Did you know ?


----------



## wasabi

Can you sing a few bars?


----------



## pdswife

Do you know that I can't sing?


----------



## urmaniac13

I thought you were a microphone hogger at a karaoke party weren't you?


----------



## tweedee

have you ever seen a stressed out cat at a karaoki party?


----------



## urmaniac13

If the dogs can sing "Jingle Bells", can kitties do "Joy to the World"??


----------



## middie

i think they can. don't you  ?


----------



## urmaniac13

Have you ever felt like purrrrring like kitties do when you were extremely content?


----------



## tancowgirl2000

mmmmm Wouldnt a person look odd purring like a cat when a really _HOT_ guy walked by?


----------



## pdswife

Do you mean HOT as in S E X Y or hot as in "I've been working all day and it's time for you to bring me a beer??"


----------



## tweedee

Would you really like to know the truth about that one?


----------



## tancowgirl2000

oh I mean SEXY!!!  mmm but having him a little sweaty from working never hurt either...and.............if he goes by he can **** well get me the beer....after all he's already up!

Wouldnt that be grand?  Him getting the beer for once?


----------



## pdswife

Did you know that when we go to Mexico next month that I've decided that Paul is going to wait on me hand and foot?  And do you know that he's agreed to it??????


----------



## tancowgirl2000

OMG!!! How'd you do that?


----------



## middie

pds can i go with you ?? and if so
would he wait on me hand and foot
too ?????????


----------



## pdswife

LOLOLOL  Tanis... do you remember the "guilt card" I was talking about earlier??  



My family taught me well!!!! lololol!


----------



## tancowgirl2000

You better be teaching me!  Middie, im not sure would share, shes a tad bit greedy when it comes to her Paul!!  sheesh, I couldnt imagine why!

Im sure you could join her and try to get the treatment, think you are good at convincing?


----------



## middie

does good a begging count ?


----------



## tancowgirl2000

dont you think if you can beg good enough it might count for atleast a little bit of the treatment?


----------



## pdswife

You are both more than welcome to join us!  I'll even let Paulie bring you a drink now and then...If he's not to tired from doing my bidding!!


Do you know I can't wait to see how it feels to be the
one waited on??


----------



## middie

pds do you know i envy you now ?


----------



## tancowgirl2000

Do you both know I want someone to wait on me just once?


----------



## tweedee

who would you like to have wait on you?


----------



## Maidrite

I Think Just to be Safe I Choose Barbara, GREAT CHOICE DON'T YOU THINK?


----------



## tancowgirl2000

The BEST choice you could ever make Maidrite!

Isnt that right fellow posters?


----------



## crewsk

That would be the best choice, wouldn't it?


----------



## Maidrite

And the number 1 best way to keep your wife is keep her Happy, Don't you all agree ?


----------



## tancowgirl2000

I agree, aint it true for the hubby too?


----------



## crewsk

I feed mine, isin't that enough?


----------



## tancowgirl2000

once in a while you should scratch his belly, or his back...hmm its been so long but im sure once in a while your supposed to do something, arent you?


----------



## crewsk

I think you're right, but we get to chose what to do right?


----------



## tancowgirl2000

Oh fer sure, I dont think he'd mind if you gave him a wet willy, just something now and then...right?


----------



## middie

crewsk said:
			
		

> I think you're right, but we get to chose what to do right?


 
no you're grounded remember ??
didn't i tell you that you couldn't
do anything but talk to us ??


----------



## tancowgirl2000

oh no!  crewsk are you in trouble?


----------



## middie

tan you didn't know i grounded crewsk until she's 92 for leaving us ???
did you know i grounded luvs until then too ?


----------



## mrsmac

Do you know how incredibly old we'll be when Luvs is 92???


----------



## middie

did you know i'm grounded until i'm 92 too ??
don't you think it's fair to ground other people
so i can have company ??


----------



## mrsmac

Do you know I totally agree with you?


----------



## middie

you do ????????


----------



## mrsmac

Don't you know I do???????


----------



## tancowgirl2000

luvs is ground apparently too and we really wouldnt be that old why I'd be a dashing young 50!!  Dont you see all the guys heads turn?


----------



## mrsmac

Don't you think they do already Tanis?


----------



## tancowgirl2000

Oh maybe on or two.......dont you wish everyone could truly be equal?


----------



## mrsmac

I hate that there are such huge inequalities in life don't you?


----------



## tancowgirl2000

ahhh inequalities( had to copy and paste that one!)  I do, I wonder why thing just can be good, dont you?


----------



## mrsmac

Do you often wish that life was much easier too?


----------



## tancowgirl2000

Who doesn't?  If it was easy do you think any of us would be able to enjoy anything?


----------



## pdswife

Isn't there always something to be happy about... even if it's just watching a pretty bird fly by??


----------



## Barbara L

Do you know that I agree with you completely?

 Barbara


----------



## tancowgirl2000

Dont you like to watch the spring Robins?


----------



## pdswife

Robins, chickens, crows.. they are all nice in their own way don't you think??


----------



## Barbara L

Don't you know that I love watching any kind of bird?    


 Barbara


----------



## pdswife

Did you know hummingbirds were my favorite?


----------



## Barbara L

Did you know that California (where I used to live) had lots of kinds of hummingbirds, but that South Carolina only has one or two kinds?   

 Barbara


----------



## pdswife

How many kinds are there all together?


----------



## Barbara L

I just looked it up, and do you know that the Hummingbird Society says there are 330 species?

Barbara


----------



## wasabi

Did you know Hawaii is hummingbird free?


----------



## mrsmac

Did you know that at this very moment my dad and my brother are out birdwatching??


----------



## middie

did i ever tell you guys about the time i saw a bald eagle in a community park about 20 minutes from my  house ?


----------



## Barbara L

How did that make you feel middie?


 Barbara


----------



## pdswife

Did it make you feel wonderfully free and proud?


----------



## Maidrite

I bet it did, what do you think ?


----------



## mrsmac

Are you guys are pleased you don't eat your national bird and animal like we do??


----------



## JessBoBess

Why would anybody do that?


----------



## crewsk

If you're hungry enough, wouldn't you eat just about anything?


----------



## pdswife

do you know... I think I would try anything at least one time?


----------



## tancowgirl2000

As per the bald eagle I can jump on my horse, go to the river and watch them freely, they nest down there.,....we also have pelicans on our river...imagine that!  Pds have you had tongue? I dont even know what our bird and animal is, do you think we even have one?


----------



## tancowgirl2000

Animals 

Mammal

*Rocky Mountain Bighorn Sheep, Ovis canadensis*

The Bighorn is a majestic, native Alberta animal. Prehistoric remains have been found in most of the river valleys across Alberta, showing that at one time large herds of Bighorn Sheep roamed the province. Today the Bighorn is primarily found in the Rocky Mountain region.

(adopted August 18, 1989)







Fish

*Bull Trout, Salvelinus confluentus*

The Bull Trout, one of eight species found in Alberta’s glacial fed waters, is often confused with the brook trout, but lacks black markings on its dorsal fins. In order to ensure Alberta’s population of bull trout never becomes endangered, there is a catch and release policy governing all bull trout fishing in the province.

(adopted May 2, 1995)






Bird

*Great Horned Owl, Bubo virginianus*

The bird is a year-round resident of the province and represents the concern of Albertans for our wildlife.

(adopted May 3, 1977 by a province-wide children’s vote).




[ Top of Page ]

this is what I found...ever eat any of them?


----------



## pdswife

Did youknow those are all pretty animals?


----------



## urmaniac13

Do you think humans seem pathetic and inadequate in their eyes, as we are incapable of leaping gracefully among the rocks, swimming without any danger of drowning or soar high in the sky?


----------



## tancowgirl2000

Wouldnt it be nice to be one of them just for a day?


----------



## urmaniac13

Do you think they would want to be a human just for a day? (for some reason I think not...)


----------



## tancowgirl2000

Cant blame them!! I'd be worried being in their position, wondering if it was my turn to be shot, being as I wouldnt be as stealthy as them....Wouldnt you think?


----------



## urmaniac13

Wouldn't be wonderful if we can be Dr. Dolittle and have a chat with all the animals just for one day?


----------



## tancowgirl2000

ooo the secrets we could find out....Do you have any idea what your pets know????


----------



## middie

Barbara L said:
			
		

> How did that make you feel middie?
> 
> 
> Barbara


 
did you know i was in complete awe.

did you know it's very rare to see
bald eagles out in the wild in the cleveland area ?

tanis do you know how lucky you are ?


----------



## mrsmac

Do you realise how lucky you all are to see one in the wild?


----------



## KAYLINDA

Do you know how lucky I am that my husband hasn't put me "out in the wild"?


----------



## wasabi

Do you know that when I met my DH, I was wild?


----------



## mrsmac

Do you know so was I?


----------



## KAYLINDA

Do you know everyone thought I was except me?


----------



## wasabi

How in the world did we turn out so sweet?


----------



## pdswife

Cuz, you tried so hard???


----------



## Barbara L

Didn't you know that we ladies don't have to try because we are made of sugar, and spice, and everything nice, but that the guys have to work at it because they are made of snips, and snails, and puppydog tails?

 Barbara


----------



## pdswife

What kind of puppies?


----------



## KAYLINDA

Is it the kind that's not a grown up dog yet?


----------



## wasabi

What's a snip?


----------



## Maidrite

mrsmac said:
			
		

> Are you guys are pleased you don't eat your national bird and animal like we do??


 
We almost did Ben Franklin wanted it to be the Turkey ! 







A Snip is what the Barber cuts of your hair don't you think ?


----------



## urmaniac13

Is it about time for me to have my hair snipped?... (I started to look like an old english sheepdog...)


----------



## Piccolina

Do you think that Old English sheep dogs are really just young at heart?


----------



## tancowgirl2000

Dont you think those poor dogs get way too hot?  They make me hot looking at them!


----------



## urmaniac13

They are the REAL "*Hot Dogs*", don't you think?


----------



## Piccolina

What do you call a hot dog if you eat it cold?


----------



## tancowgirl2000

I think you may be right!!!  Do you think Jug knows that?


----------



## Piccolina

I wonder, do you think we should go to Riverdale and find out?


----------



## tancowgirl2000

Do you think Ethel will mind us checking in on Jug?


----------



## Piccolina

If we take Archie with us I think it should be okay, don't you?


----------



## pdswife

Don't you think that they'd
all love a visit from US the nicest, coolest, sweetest people on the
face of the earth??


----------



## Piccolina

Absolutely!!! Don't you think that every other forum wishes it had people as wonderful as us?


----------



## pdswife

How could they when we already have all the wonderful people?


----------



## Piccolina

(Love it pdswife!!!) Do you think that we should hold training seminars to teach people how to be kinder, friendlier forum users (on other sites)?


----------



## tancowgirl2000

Don't you think that if they wanted to be trained they'd just be here?


----------



## pdswife

One of my favorite sayings is " BE NICE.  Nice is good!!

so do you know that YES, I think we should give lessons on kindness?


----------



## Maidrite

Ok I will be the Teacher, When do I start ? And what will my title be ?

 ....................................................   .............................................................


----------



## wasabi

How about CEO of Nice?


----------



## Maidrite

That will be For You all to Decide DOn't you think ?


----------



## middie

what about ceo of kindness ?


----------



## wasabi

What about Maidrite For King?


----------



## pdswife

What about   Kindness King?


----------



## tancowgirl2000

What about Maidrite Kindness Service????


----------



## pdswife

How about Kindness "maid rite" ??


----------



## tancowgirl2000

How bout we just direct them to Maidrite!  What better name?


----------



## Maidrite

Thank YA, Thank YA, Thank YA ,  Do I get A song Like welcome back Kotter ?


----------



## pdswife

What ever happened to Kotter?


----------



## Piccolina

Do they still repeat that show?


----------



## urmaniac13

What r u guys talking about?


----------



## Piccolina

(Licia, it was a TV sitcom in the late 1970's, that included John Travolta amongst the cast members )

Who was your favourite Kotter character?


----------



## middie

did anyone like horshack ?


----------



## mrsmac

Who could not love Vinnie Barbarino??


----------



## Piccolina

> Who could not love Vinnie Barbarino??


Absolutely, he made the show what it was!

Do you think that it was better than "Happy Days"?


----------



## middie

you know i think i liked happy days better ?


----------



## Piccolina

Good call Middie 

Which did you like more "All in the Family" or "Family Ties"?


----------



## tancowgirl2000

hard call...all in the family was fun!  What was your choice?


----------



## texasgirl

Well, can everyone else tell that TC is back??


----------



## tancowgirl2000

I havent left yet!!!  Today's my last day .......Hope no one minds if I go out with a bang!!!  By the time I get back it amy all well be forgotten!


----------



## texasgirl

Do you know that we will all miss you, and we all hope that you get everything taken care of and get back here?

{I just meant when you weren't on here very much not too long ago}


----------



## tancowgirl2000

I wasnt for a bit and then came back but today I am moving and dont know when Ill get back on line or have a phone or you know the fun stuff!  I hope you all know I will miss you????


----------



## middie

Which did you like more "All in the Family" or "Family Ties

you know i thought family ties was better ?
tan you know we'll miss you too ?


----------



## tancowgirl2000

I certainly hope so!!  I know a few will be glad to have a break from me...lol...KIDDING!...oh Im so emotional today......anyways, thank you!!!

Why does the weather go with moods, or why does moods go with the weather?


----------



## middie

did you know when it's gloomy i'm sleepy ?


----------



## tancowgirl2000

I think I know how you feel!!!  Just blah! lol

Did you know when the sun shines its a much brighter day all around?


----------



## pdswife

Tanis... I've enjoyed talking to you.. hurry up and get the move over and done with cuz we'll all miss you like crazy!   This move will be a good thing for you.  I can feel it.
And remember what I told you to do tonight!!!!!  Have fun!!!!!  I look forward to more morning chats.

Did you know that when I was young I had a crush on Michael J. Fox??????????????


----------



## Piccolina

> Did you know that when I was young I had a crush on Michael J. Fox??????????????


 I think a lot of girls did  

Did you know that he's a Canadian?


----------



## pdswife

Do you think that's why I like going to Canada?


----------



## Barbara L

Did you know that his real name was Michael A. Fox, but he thought the publicity stuff might be embarrassing?   

 Barbara


----------



## pdswife

Barbara... did you know I had to read that about 3 times before I could figure out why 
he be embarrassed?


----------



## tancowgirl2000

Did you know I still dont get it?


----------



## crewsk

Did you know I don't get it either?


----------



## tancowgirl2000

I think im in the same boat, dont you?


----------



## crewsk

Is it posible to live in a state of confusion?


----------



## tancowgirl2000

I think I do so Im saying yes....do you think that?


----------



## crewsk

I think I do but I may be confused about that.

Is there any way out of that state?


----------



## tancowgirl2000

I dont think so, if you find a way can you tell where to go?


----------



## MJ

Do you guys think you yap alot?


----------



## Barbara L

For those who didn't get it--he said that he didn't want people saying "Michael.    A fox!"     Did you know that I am a resident of the state of confusion?  

 Barbara


----------



## tancowgirl2000

Dont you know we dont yap?


----------



## wasabi

Do you know I'm the Mayor of the State of Confusion and we have have one-way streets---In?


----------



## pdswife

You mean there's NO way out?????????????????????


----------



## middie

but what if you took a helicopter up ?


----------



## wasabi

Middie, I'm confused. Which way is up?


----------



## pdswife

Isn't it a waste of time to go UP if... what comes up always comes down????????????


----------



## mrsmac

Do you think there is a high blonde population in the state of confusion??
PS Tanis, I feel it in my heart that this is the start of a great new period in your life and you will be so glad about it later (I am feeling happy and confident about life this morning!)


----------



## pdswife

am I blonde??  Am I confused??  Can somebody HELP ME??


----------



## wasabi

What's your hair color? What's your name? Are you sure you need help?


----------



## middie

did you know i'm blonde ?
did you know i'm middie ?
can't you tell i need help ??? lol


----------



## wasabi

May I help you Middie?


----------



## middie

i dunno wasabi, can you ? lol


----------



## wasabi

Will help across the ocean help?


----------



## middie

does that mean i get to
come to your house ???


----------



## wasabi

Do you think I over used the word "help" in my last post?


----------



## middie

i don't think so, do you ?


----------



## Cyberchef

Can you count backwards from 10?  Do you know why? Are you having fun?


----------



## Piccolina

> Can you count backwards from 10? Do you know why? Are you having fun?


 Yes, and it's fun - I can pretend I work for NASA 

Can you say the whole alphabet backwards?


----------



## Cyberchef

Are you sure "they" will let you?........


----------



## pdswife

zyx is that correct?


----------



## Cyberchef

Sorry, but will have to check with   the "boss"    That would be .anin/3941/wherelse/whatever


----------



## wasabi

Can you hook me up with a job?


----------



## Piccolina

If you get hired, an you put in a good word for me?


----------



## mrsmac

Can you imagine why I would not like to go on a space shuttle?


----------



## wasabi

Do you know that I'm deathly afraid of heights?


----------



## mrsmac

Do you know I hate them too?


----------



## Piccolina

Could it be the food they serve in space?


----------



## mrsmac

Could it be I am a teacher and my name is nearly  the same as the woman who died in that space shuttle disaster???


----------



## wasabi

Would we gain weight if the food was weightless?


----------



## mrsmac

If we were weightless would we gain weight??


----------



## Piccolina

Do you think that might become the next fad diet if it were true?


----------



## mrsmac

Would you sign up for it?


----------



## wasabi

Are you kidding?


----------



## mrsmac

Can you sign me up if you're going please?


----------



## wasabi

Would you mind going alone? (I can't even climb a 2 step ladder without getting dizzy)


----------



## mrsmac

Do you think we could just tell people we are weightless??


----------



## Piccolina

Do you think they would believe us?


----------



## mrsmac

Do you think that some cynical people may doubt us?


----------



## Piccolina

Do you think that there are too many cynics in the world?


----------



## mrsmac

Do you know I am the daughter of one of the biggest ones??


----------



## JessBoBess

What's that like?


----------



## mrsmac

Do you know most of my "issues" can be linked to it??


----------



## Maidrite

I wish you well don't you know ? Did you Know on of my friends is  John Glenn ? and did you know I would go up in a Space Shuttle if I could ?


----------



## mudbug

Maidrite, do you know how expensive that is?


----------



## pdswife

Sorry to change the subject but do any of you know
why Sushi never plays this wonderful game that he started???


----------



## wasabi

Where is Sush? Anybody know?


----------



## Barbara L

Do you know that I haven't seen him come on Yahoo lately?

 Barbara


----------



## texasgirl

Does anyone have his phone # to check on him?


----------



## texasgirl

You know I just looked over in the online members and guess whos in the virtual bed and breakfast?

{I guess he finally got hungry }


----------



## mrsmac

Do you think Sushi likes this game anymore?


----------



## wasabi

If we all shout, do you think he will hear us?


----------



## middie

should we try ?


----------



## Alix

Try what?


----------



## pdswife

Would one of you like to go to the bed and breakfast and 
invite him back?


----------



## middie

think he will ?


----------



## wasabi

Middie, can you drive over to the bed and break. to invite Sush to join us here??


----------



## pdswife

Can you tell him that all the pretty girls are missing him?


----------



## middie

oh..... you want me to do it now ???


----------



## middie

do you think he'll come in here ?


----------



## KAYLINDA

Sushi....where are you pretty boy????????


----------



## wasabi

Thanks Middie, but Sush is gone. Do you think he had a hot date? (It is date night you know).


----------



## pdswife

Can some one remind me of what a HOT DATE is?


----------



## mrsmac

Does anyone else have dates with their husband? (and usually 2 kids!!)


----------



## pdswife

Do you want to know something very funny about that mrsmac?


----------



## mrsmac

You know I do don't you???


----------



## pdswife

Did you know that when Paulie and I have something big to celebrate or want to have a special date night we go to DENNY's!!???


( it's a cheap almost fast food chain here in the states)


----------



## mrsmac

Do you know we used to have a Dennys here but it shut?


----------



## pdswife

Did you know that I believe that most Denny's should shut down???


----------



## mrsmac

Do you know our shut down years ago and was replaced by The Keg which has also shut down? Do you guys have Sizzler??


----------



## pdswife

Do you know that we used to have Sizzlers ( the salad bars were goood) but they shut down too?


----------



## mrsmac

Do you know that the only Sizzlers left is in Canberra??


----------



## pdswife

Did you know all this talk of Kegs and Sizzlers is making me crave red meat?


----------



## mrsmac

(me too!!) Do you have Black Stump restaurants in the US?? (i think by the name they are Aussie) They are famous for their steak the jingle says!


----------



## pdswife

no.. do you have one near your home?


----------



## mrsmac

Yes, would you like to come over and we''ll go there??


----------



## pdswife

Do you have room for both Paulie and I?


----------



## mrsmac

Do you mind sleeping on a sofa bed??


----------



## pdswife

Do you know that for a trip to visit you.. it would be worth sleeping even on the floor?


----------



## mrsmac

Do you know how exciting it would be for me??


----------



## KAYLINDA

Do you have room for two more?


----------



## pdswife

lol... mrsmac.. Paul just asked me why I didn't pick up the phone and call you instead of typing so much.  He changed his mind when I told him where you lived..   isn't that funny?


----------



## mrsmac

That sounds like my husband too!!! Is it late at night where you are???


----------



## mrsmac

KAYLINDA said:
			
		

> Do you have room for two more?



The more the merrier, I have read your menu, you do realise that if you come here you are cooking don't you????


----------



## pdswife

Did you know that it's 10:30 pm?

And that some day we will make it over to your part of the world?

And that I think it would be great if Kaylinda was there too?


----------



## mrsmac

Do you know thats its 3:30pm Sunday here? Do you think we would get up to heaps of mischief all together??


----------



## pdswife

Do you know... I THINK WE COULD!!???


----------



## mrsmac

Do you think our husbands would be horrified??????


----------



## Barbara L

Do you know, I think mine would just contribute to the mischief?!

 Barbara


----------



## mrsmac

Don't you think he would be the main cause of the mischief??


----------



## luvs

or would the mischief be the cause of main?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Do you all know that youre the best looking bunch of ladies I have seen in a LONG time?!


----------



## pdswife

Ahhhh sushi, do you say that to all the ladies?


----------



## Maidrite

mrsmac said:
			
		

> (me too!!) Do you have Black Stump restaurants in the US?? (i think by the name they are Aussie) They are famous for their steak the jingle says!


 
Your Black Stump sounds more like our Outback Steak House Restaurant, Yes we have been there. Does yours have a thing called a Blooming Onion ? 
And of course I would be the Cause of Mischief ! It couldn't be any other way could it ?


----------



## pdswife

Isn't there always a different way to try things?


----------



## Barbara L

There must be--Haven't you heard the saying, "There's more than one way to skin a cat"??

 Barbara


----------



## Maidrite

I Think there must I am a Square Peg fitting through a round hole, but sometimes it doesn't work can't you see ?


----------



## mrsmac

Don't you think Maidrite would be fun to take anywhere?
(Sushi, love that comment- you've made my day)


----------



## Piccolina

*Absolutely!* Don't you think that it would be great if we all got together for a huge picnic (or meal of your choice)?


----------



## mrsmac

Can you give me date and place for that?? (I'd be there in a shot- money permitting!)


----------



## Piccolina

> (I'd be there in a shot- money permitting!)


Ain't that the truth! 



> Can you give me date and place for that??


 Sure, can but do you think we could have a fund raiser first so that everyone could come without having to pay for it out of their pockets?


----------



## mrsmac

Do you think we could have a cake stall?


----------



## Piccolina

> Do you think we could have a cake stall?


Good idea, or perhaps a "best of DC" cookbook of all the recipes we've each posted - what do you think?


----------



## mrsmac

Do you know I think that would be a great idea?


----------



## Piccolina

> Do you know I think that would be a great idea?


 *Awww, thanks mrsmac* 

Do you think it would get to the New York Time's best seller list?


----------



## mrsmac

Can you imagine it not getting there??????????


----------



## pdswife

It would be #1 for month after month, don't you agree??


----------



## Maidrite

SURE would, Well until the Jolly Jokers  started in at least, I wonder who would lead that ?


----------



## mrsmac

Would we put glamorous photos of ourselves in it??


----------



## pdswife

Do you know.. I would rather put a photo of my kitty cat?


----------



## mrsmac

Don't you think with soft lighting and enough make up we could look fantastic?????


----------



## Maidrite

Yes and they could go for a ride in my new Birthday ship! Do you want to see it ?


----------



## mrsmac

when do we leave??


----------



## pdswife

Can we go next week?


----------



## wasabi

mrsmac said:
			
		

> Don't you think with soft lighting and enough make up we could look fantastic?????



If makeup and soft lighting can make Opra look fab.,I would look maaaavvvvaaallleesss. Maidrite, do we have to chip in for the gas for your ship?


----------



## middie

how much would it cost to fill that bad boy up ??????


----------



## pdswife

more than I have in my wallet??


----------



## middie

maybe more than i'll ever have in my life time ??


----------



## pdswife

but less than I dream about having??


----------



## wasabi

Do you think if we got 5 million of our closes pals to put in 5$ each, Maidrite will be able to gas up that bad boy?


----------



## pdswife

Don't you think it would take $6.00 each?


----------



## wasabi

But if we are DC members we get a dollar off. That's only fair isn't it?


----------



## pdswife

If we get a reduction in price shouldn't everybody???


----------



## wasabi

Isn't it one of the perks for the members here in DC?


----------



## Barbara L

Don't you know that maidrite would let all of you ride for free and just charge everyone else double?  

 Barbara


----------



## pdswife

ahhh Barbara don't ya know that we all think that you two are GREAT?


----------



## urmaniac13

Will he save a window seat for me in the first class?


----------



## Piccolina

Do you think that we should all re-invent airline food, even for first class?


----------



## urmaniac13

Did you know KLM actually serve something edible?  (at least on that one day I flew with them)


----------



## Piccolina

Really, what was it?

I bring my own food on planes!...Never flown 1st class so I can't say how the food is there. Have any of you eaten 1st class airline food? (or is that an oxymoron? )


----------



## urmaniac13

Did you know their cannelloni and the dutch apple cake actually tasted like food, not like the usual nuked flavourless rubber?


----------



## urmaniac13

And I was not even in the first class...


----------



## crewsk

Did you know I have never even been on an airplane?


----------



## urmaniac13

Is your alias John Madden?


----------



## Piccolina

> Did you know I have never even been on an airplane?


No, but don't feel bad lots of people haven't 

Would you like to one day?


----------



## crewsk

Did you know that I wouldn't because I'm afraid of heights? But I will ride roller coasters, strange huh?


----------



## Piccolina

Interesting Crews! 

Would you go on a cruise ship?


----------



## crewsk

I would do that, I love boats & ships.


I had a dream that I was on the Titantic once. Do you think it was a sign about who I was in a past life?


----------



## Maidrite

Not to worry gals my new ship runs 10 years on Dylithium Crystals. We won't have to worry either cause she sports a Cloking Device ! She will go Warp Factor 9.95 as well !

Are You all ready to Go ?


----------



## mrsmac

How much luggage can we bring???


----------



## pdswife

Do we have room to bring friends and family?


----------



## wasabi

Can I bring my puppy?


----------



## pdswife

will she eat my kitty??


----------



## mrsmac

Can I bring my kitty and my puppy if they promise not to eat other pets??


----------



## Barbara L

crewsk said:
			
		

> Did you know that I wouldn't because I'm afraid of heights? But I will ride roller coasters, strange huh?


Do you know that people with a fear of heights can fly with no problem because it is a different feeling altogether?  And that Ed McMahon (Johnny Carson's sidekick) had a terrible fear of heights but was a decorated fighter pilot?  So do you know you should try flying Crewsk?  You know, I think you will love it as much as I do?   

 Barbara


----------



## wasabi

Does this 5 1/2 lb sweetie look like a "Killa"?


----------



## middie

did you know your dog is bigger than one of my cats wasabi ?


----------



## mrsmac

Do you know my cat may think your dog is a cat toy???


----------



## crewsk

Barbara L said:
			
		

> Do you know that people with a fear of heights can fly with no problem because it is a different feeling altogether? And that Ed McMahon (Johnny Carson's sidekick) had a terrible fear of heights but was a decorated fighter pilot? So do you know you should try flying Crewsk? You know, I think you will love it as much as I do?
> 
> Barbara


 

I've heard that. Did you know that in high school, I wanted to join the Air Force & be an Air Traffic Controler?


----------



## mrsmac

What did you do instead??


----------



## crewsk

I became a K-4 teacher & now I'm a stay at home mom. Did you know that I think that's 2 most rewarding things I've done in my life?


----------



## mrsmac

Did you know I am a K-6 teacher? (couldn't afford to be a stay at home mum unfortunately)


----------



## crewsk

I remember you saying you were a teacher. Doesn't it make you feel so good when you see one of your students succeed at something, no matter how big or small it is?


----------



## mrsmac

Do you know I really love my job and wouldn't change for anything?


----------



## Piccolina

> Do you know I really love my job and wouldn't change for anything?


*Do you know that you are incredibly lucky! * (And I'm so happy for you! I know my DH would give anything to be in your shoes!)


----------



## Maidrite

Did you know You are lucky to have a Job?


----------



## urmaniac13

*But don't you think it is not quite as lucky as winning a lottery?*


----------



## Piccolina

Funny Licia, so funny! 

Do you think you have a better chance of winning the lottery or finding a pot of gold underneath a rainbow?


----------



## pdswife

Did you know.. that I'll never win the lottery because
I never buy tickets?


----------



## Piccolina

> Did you know.. that I'll never win the lottery because
> I never buy tickets?


It's okay neither do we (maybe one a year, if!). I must confess I find them a bit traumatic 
*
Did you know that DC always cheers me up when I have a rough day/am stressed/am sick/etc? *


----------



## middie

did you know we played mega millions and lost ????????
do you know how close we came and still lost ????
did you know all of our numbers were one number off of
the winning numbers ??????


----------



## Barbara L

Wasn't that frustrating middie?

 Barbara


----------



## middie

do you know how mad i was ?


----------



## pdswife

On a scale from one to 20 how mad were you?


----------



## Maidrite

ICadvisor said:
			
		

> Funny Licia, so funny!
> 
> Do you think you have a better chance of winning the lottery or finding a pot of gold underneath a rainbow?


 
Trust me the Pot O Gold ain't what its Cracked up to be see ! 
Any job can be fun don't you think ?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

jobs can be hurtful to ones health right?


----------



## Piccolina

> Trust me the Pot O Gold ain't what its Cracked up to be see !


  That is a fab picture Maidrite! Wherever did you come up with it? 


Are you doing the job you wanted to be as a child, now that you're an adult?


----------



## pdswife

Did you know... my whole life all I wanted to be was a wife and mom?
Did you know that that's all I ever ended up being??


----------



## Maidrite

All I ever wanted to do was help people ! I have had a Few Jobs and have Enjoyed them All In one way or another !


Did You Know I Always Wished I was Smart ? 

 But I JUST TURNED OUT, COOL INSTEAD !

 DID YOU KNOW THAT ?


----------



## middie

pdswife said:
			
		

> On a scale from one to 20 how mad were you?


 
is it possible for that scale to be a 30 ?


----------



## mrsmac

Maidrite, do you know I think you are smart and cool??


----------



## Maidrite

Why Thank You MrsMac, I will pay you later !!!!!!!!!   






Why is the Grass always Greener over the Septic Tank ?   I guess its because Erma says so right ?


----------



## pdswife

Is it because IRMA says it is?


----------



## Maidrite

Are you positive on that or only taking their word on it ?


----------



## mrsmac

Does anyone still have a septic tank??


----------



## Piccolina

*Does any one still have an outhouse???*


----------



## pdswife

Did you know that we do have a septic tank and the grass is greener around it?


----------



## crewsk

Can you believe at our last house the septic tank was under the back porch?! If we'd have had problems with it, the porch would have had to come up.  I'm glad we didn't though!


----------



## middie

do you know how much of a pain that could have been crewsk ?


----------



## pdswife

Did you know that I could top that?  That once we looked at a house the was "accidently" built OVER the septic tank???   Did you know we were smart enough NOT to buy it?


----------



## crewsk

How well I do! Do you know that I'd gladly trade my sewer bill for that septic tank any day?


----------



## pdswife

Why are sewer bills so dang high?


----------



## crewsk

You tell me & we'll both know. Our sewer costs more than twice our water. It's highway robbery, don't you think?


----------



## pdswife

Did you know that after we moved out of our old house.. (no one was living there !!) the sewer bill was still over $100 dollars a month????!!!!!


----------



## crewsk

Good grief!! Do you know I'd have called the water dept. & raised caine?


----------



## pdswife

Do you know how lucky you are not to live so close  to us that you could hear
Paul sceaming when we got the bill???


----------



## crewsk

Do you know I would have screamed too?


----------



## Piccolina

Do you know I scream every time a bill comes!?


----------



## pdswife

Do we all hate bills and taxes?


----------



## Piccolina

> Do we all hate bills and taxes?


I'm going to say a resounding YES (unless you are delightfully loaded with $$$!!!!)

Do you think that instead of getting bills we should all be sent yummy recipes in the mail every month?


----------



## pdswife

Don't cha think life would be better if everything we wanted was free and easy?


----------



## Barbara L

Do you know a big part of me wants to say yes, but that in reality I don't believe that would be better, since we need a certain amount of stress?  But do you know that I could do with a lot less stress than I have now and that free and easy at least every once in awhile would be great?!

 Barbara


----------



## pdswife

do you think that the stress of having toooo much money would be nicer than
the stress of not having enough money?


----------



## middie

can somebody give me a loan of toooooo much money ?
if so, can i get back to you on that pds ???


----------



## Piccolina

middie said:
			
		

> can somebody give me a loan of toooooo much money ?
> if so, can i get back to you on that pds ???


You took the words right out of my fingers Middie (as opposed to my mouth if we were speaking in person...)

Don't you wish things cost what they did when we were kids?


----------



## middie

oh, you mean things like gas and milk ?


----------



## Piccolina

middie said:
			
		

> oh, you mean things like gas and milk ?


LOL, exactly or how about going to the movies, an airline ticket, Advil, clothes, ummmm....everything!

Do you think that we have too many stores nowadays? (LOL)


----------



## pdswife

I'm not sure..what do you think?


----------



## middie

you think it's the stores ? wouldn't you think with that many stores around the demand wouldn't be so great therefore everything would be cheaper ?


----------



## Piccolina

middie said:
			
		

> wouldn't you think with that many stores around the demand wouldn't be so great therefore everything would be cheaper ?


 If logical prevailed, yes I do believe you would be right Middie 

Could you imagine the days of an all-purpose general store?


----------



## KAYLINDA

Isn't that what Walmart is?  lol


----------



## mrsmac

Is Walmart the same as K-Mart??


----------



## Maidrite

Walmart and Kmart are not the same store MRSMAC.

We need for kids to play together again they just won't be ready to work together, Not Nearly as social as we were as Kids. And I really miss the store you just went to for one type of thing. They knew about the produced and cared about the Customer. Am I wrong on This ?


----------



## cara

do you think, it`s good if you make everything cheaper and cheaper?
doesn't our food need some quality which must be paid somehow?
it might be better to search for the small "Tante-Emma-Laden" (as we say in germany) where things are a bit more expensive but worth every cent? Where you still have someone in front of you who helps you?


----------



## mamabear

Where would that be, Cara?


----------



## Piccolina

mamabear said:
			
		

> Where would that be, Cara?


 Sad but true a lot of the time 

Do you think we should switch the subject from work to something more fun?


----------



## mamabear

what subject would be fun to discuss?


----------



## Piccolina

How about comedy movies?


----------



## mamabear

which comedy movies should we talk about?


----------



## pdswife

should we talk about Steve Martin?


----------



## urmaniac13

Didn't Dirty Rotten Scoundrels rock!?


----------



## pdswife

Did you know... I haven't seen it?


----------



## urmaniac13

Did you know (according to my ever biased opinion) it was one of the best Steve Martin flicks?


----------



## pdswife

I think the last Steve Martin show I saw was the Jerk...   Am I behind on moving watching or what???


----------



## urmaniac13

Which would be harder, keeping up with all the new releases, or discovering some missed and forgotten gems from the past?


----------



## Piccolina

urmaniac13 said:
			
		

> Which would be harder, keeping up with all the new releases, or discovering some missed and forgotten gems from the past?


 That is a fantastic question Licia, almost a chicken and egg sort of head scratcher!

Do you think that Nick Cage is better in funny roles or serious parts?


----------



## middie

i thikn serious roles don't you ?


----------



## pdswife

Did you know... that before Paulie cut his hair compleate strangers would tell him that he looked just like Nick Cage?????


----------



## mrsmac

Did you know that Nic Cage is Francis Ford Cuppolla's (that spelling way off but you get the idea) nephew??


----------



## middie

did  you hear what he named his son ??
poor kid


----------



## mrsmac

What did he call him????


----------



## Piccolina

mrsmac said:
			
		

> Did you know that Nic Cage is Francis Ford Cuppolla's (that spelling way off but you get the idea) nephew??


 Yes, I learnt that on his A&E bio...supposedly he changed it so that he wouldn't get favoured (for being a Coppola) in the industry (in other words have to make his own name for himself).

I just read this story a few days ago about Nic's new son...what is with celebs these days and weird names for their kids???

http://abcnews.go.com/Entertainment/wireStory?id=1180037


----------



## middie

Kal-El Coppola Cage.
Kal-El was Superman's
given name at birth

wouldn't have anything to do with 
the fact that they're celebrities now
would it ?


----------



## mrsmac

If you were a celebrity would you give your children weird names?


----------



## middie

heck no. did you know i'm done having kids ?
celebrity or not !


----------



## pdswife

I didn't know that Middie but.. did you know that I know it now?


----------



## KAYLINDA

Does anyone here want more children than they already have?


----------



## middie

are you willing to go through the labor and raising more for me ?


----------



## Piccolina

middie said:
			
		

> are you willing to go through the labor and raising more for me ?


 Soooo funny Middie, we don't even have kids and I feel myself agreeing with you here 

Would you want to give birth to twins?


----------



## middie

ic, are you out of your mind ???? 
(actually they do run in the family
man did i luck out on THAT one) !!


----------



## Maidrite

Which way did they go ?


----------



## middie

did you know we don't have a clue ?
do you think one went right and one
went left ?


----------



## pdswife

Not up and down???


----------



## middie

can they do that ?


----------



## KAYLINDA

Can I still do that?????   lol lol lol


----------



## Maidrite

IS THIS THE PLAYBOY CHANNEL ?


----------



## middie

who has the remote ????


----------



## Maidrite

ARe you Thinking what I am Thinking, or do you think I know what I am Thinking ?


----------



## middie

you do remember i'm a blonde don't you ?


----------



## luvs

did you know i've had hair in lots of colors and each one was natural, i _swear_?


----------



## middie

did you know my mom used to dye her hair to match the holidays ?


----------



## pdswife

In July.. was her hair red white and blue?


----------



## mrsmac

Do you know that when I dyed my hair dark brown my class were worried it would run if I went outside in the rain?


----------



## middie

pdswife said:
			
		

> In July.. was her hair red white and blue?


 
did you know i asked her and she said yes?
did you know she also had it green for st. patty's day?


----------



## Maidrite

DID YOU KNOW MAIDRITE WANTS TO HAVE PLATNUM BLOND HAIR BUT BARBARA SAYS NO ?


----------



## cara

what will barbara do, if you do so?


----------



## Piccolina

Do you think blonds really have all the fun?


----------



## KAYLINDA

Just have patience Maidrite...that platinum blonde will be there on it's own!


----------



## pdswife

did you know that I am blonde ( kind of) and I have lots of fun but, not all
the fun?????


----------



## Charlotte

Did you know that it's impossible to have all the fun because so many of us have fun at DC?


----------



## pdswife

Do you think DC takes up too much of our time??


----------



## wasabi

Would we have it any other way?


----------



## pdswife

Is there any other way??


----------



## KAYLINDA

What other way is there?


----------



## Cyberchef

Why would you want there to be any other way?


----------



## pdswife

Did I say I 
wanted another way??


----------



## mrsmac

Do any of us want it any other way??


----------



## middie

are we nuts ?


----------



## pdswife

Pecans or walnuts??


----------



## middie

maybe walnuts. what do you think ?


----------



## pdswife

I think pecans are much better, don't you??


----------



## KAYLINDA

don't you think it depends on what you are using them for?


----------



## pdswife

I don't like walnuts... didn't you know that?


----------



## luvs

did you know i just opened up a bottle of walnut oil this afternoon and it tastes delicious?


----------



## lawchick04

Would walnut oil be good in salad dressing?


----------



## pdswife

Does it taste like walnuts??


----------



## luvs

did you know it is delicious on mixed baby greens and it tastes just like very mild walnuts?


----------



## Piccolina

Have you ever put baby greens in tea sandwiches in place of the cuccumber or watercress?


----------



## pdswife

Shouldn't you be asking... Have you ever made tea sandwiches at all????


----------



## middie

would it taste like tea or bread ?


----------



## Maidrite

MIDDIE I THINK YOUR ANSWER IS YES, DON'T YOU THINK ?


----------



## mrsmac

Don't Americans make tea sandwiches?


----------



## pdswife

I don't know... do you??


----------



## Maidrite

Yea I Think So, I have had some! But I will Try Yours If yOu Think That would be Ok, WHEN ARE YOU GOING TO FLY ME OVER LOL ?


----------



## cara

what are tea sandwiches??


----------



## mrsmac

Do you know they are litle sanwiches that the English serve at high tea?


----------



## cara

ah.. I didn`t know, they were called tea sandwiches... you have your afternoon tea time?


----------



## pdswife

Would you like to join me for a cuppa tea this afternoon?


----------



## wasabi

I'd love to. About 1-ish?


----------



## pdswife

Can we make it around 3:00 Wasabi?


----------



## wasabi

Shall I be there with bells on?


----------



## Piccolina

Do you think that cats and cows would look at humans oddly if we began wearing bells?


----------



## KAYLINDA

Do you think it would help someone find us if we got lost?


----------



## Piccolina

Do you think that some wives might want one for their husbands (or vice versa) ?


----------



## wasabi

Wouldn't the world be a noisy place if all the men wore bells?


----------



## Piccolina

wasabi said:
			
		

> Wouldn't the world be a noisy place if all the men wore bells?


 Awww, good point Wasabi!  

Do you think that Santa's reindeer mind wearing bells?


----------



## wasabi

Do you think they wear them to alert an airplane crossing their path?


----------



## Piccolina

wasabi said:
			
		

> Do you think they wear them to alert an airplane crossing their path?


LOL, that's clever! I wouldn't doubt it - or perhaps they help keep Santa awake during the trans-global flight 

Do you think that the reindeer had any say in their names?


----------



## luvs

did anyone else's Parents used to leave wine out for santa and sugar and carrot sticks out for the reindeer?

i think that's why i caught on about santa so early on, tee-hee. the wine made me raise my eyebrow..... (santa drinks _wine? ) _


----------



## wasabi

Do you think Mrs. Clause named them because the names are so......feminine?


----------



## wasabi

Sorry luvs, I stepped on your toes in my last reply. Do you mind if I leave you now? Going to a birthday party.


----------



## luvs

will you make sure and have a good time at the party?


----------



## wasabi

Would you want me to save a piece of birthday cake for you?


----------



## wasabi

Did you know if I don't get off my keister right now and get ready, I will have a very grumpy DH?


----------



## pdswife

Arn't grumpy DH's the very worst???


----------



## Barbara L

Close, but don't you think grumpy _and _sick are really the worst?!

 Barbara


----------



## middie

what would you think about grumpy. tired, hungry hubby's and/or so's in pain ?


----------



## luvs

mine gets like that.... did you know that if you give him an ibuprofen, make him a sandwich and give him a glass of milk, and encourage him to take a nap, he'll usually be his usual self a little later on?


----------



## mrsmac

Don't you love how we know how to manage our men?


----------



## Maidrite

Yea as long as we are fed and are taken care of, we can be good pets,  Don't you think ?


----------



## mrsmac

Do you know that once they are housebroken men can be great pets!!!????????????????


----------



## luvs

did you know that i love my guy with all my heart and that i love taking good care of him, just so long as it is a give-and-take sort of thing?


----------



## mrsmac

Do you know that my DH is the best thing that ever happened to me?


----------



## Piccolina

mrsmac said:
			
		

> Do you know that my DH is the best thing that ever happened to me?


Do you know that I feel the same way about mine! (how fortunate are we!)

Do you think we should start a match-making service?


----------



## cara

do you let me join your round? ;o)


----------



## KAYLINDA

don't you love to see the "little boy" emerge?


----------



## pdswife

You guys crack me up!!!  Did you know that?


----------



## tweedee

did you know that when laughing at others we have to laugh at ourselves?


----------



## luvs

did you know that i laugh at myself a lot and see it as a happy, healthy sort of thing?


----------



## mrsmac

Do you know i totally agree with you luvs?


----------



## cara

do you know I often do so? ;o)


----------



## Piccolina

cara said:
			
		

> do you know I often do so? ;o)


So do! I'm my own greatest comedy fan   

Do you think the world needs a lot more happy laughter?


----------



## middie

wouldn't that be wonderful ?


----------



## luvs

do you think sometimes we takes ourselves too seriously?


----------



## pdswife

Do you believe that laughter is the best medicine??


----------



## cara

Don't you think positive thinking is best for all?


----------



## pdswife

I am positive that it is.. don't you??


----------



## cara

i am - but is everyone?


----------



## pdswife

Do you think we should take a poll and ask everyone??


----------



## cara

let's have a try - why not?


----------



## pdswife

Do you know how to set a poll up?


----------



## cara

I think i could do.. what choices should be in there?


----------



## pdswife

How about... do you think positive thinking make for a healthier life?


----------



## cara

do you think, anybody would answer "NO"?


----------



## pdswife

No doesn't quite seem like the right answer... does it?


----------



## cara

don`t you think there are scientific essays existing about that?


----------



## pdswife

Don't you think it's a little toooooo early in the morning to be thinking about scientific essays???


----------



## cara

I just thought about going offline and spent the rest of the _evening_ in front of the TV..

sometimes it's a bit crazy with these time zones, isn`t it?


----------



## pdswife

lol.. yes it is.  What time is it over there across the ocean?


----------



## cara

four past nine in the evening.. and at the northern westcoast?


----------



## pdswife

It's noon, lunch time.  What shall I have??


----------



## cara

hmmm.. something organic based on foods?


----------



## pdswife

lol!  Ok.. did you know that I really liked that idea????


----------



## middie

do you know it's almost dinner time on the east coast already ?


----------



## pdswife

wouldn't it be easier if TIME were the same all over?


----------



## middie

don't you know that makes too much sense pds ?


----------



## pdswife

Can I have a day or two to think about that middie?


----------



## middie

do you promise to get back to me ?


----------



## mrsmac

If it were the same time everywhere how would Santa get to everyone at night??


----------



## middie

couldn't people just stay in bed all day until he hits their homes ?


----------



## mrsmac

Would your child stay in bed in daylight???


----------



## middie

don't you think if he wanted santa to visit he would ?


----------



## mrsmac

(true) Do you think children are highly motivated by presents???


----------



## middie

that's a good question... what do you think ?


----------



## mrsmac

I think it depends on the child don't you?


----------



## luvs

did you know that a certain woman named 'luvs' is highly motivated by presents?


----------



## KAYLINDA

Do you know I love giving presents more than I love receiving them?


----------



## tweedee

Did you know that I am the same way?


----------



## wasabi

Do you know that I have not started my Christmas shopping?


----------



## tweedee

Do You Know That It Is Not Even Halloween Yet!


----------



## wasabi

Did you see the Christmas decorations in your local stores?


----------



## Maidrite

I am just glad you all will be here right ?


----------



## luvs

did you know i have seen them and was thrilled because i adore Christmas?


----------



## pdswife

Do you know that I started Christmas shopping the day after
Christmas last year and that I love a good sale?


----------



## Piccolina

pdswife said:
			
		

> Do you know that I started Christmas shopping the day after
> Christmas last year and that I love a good sale?


Wow! Boxing day sales are too hectic for me! But props for starting early! 

Do you know that it's only 65 (or 64 if you don't count the one we are on now) days until Santa Clause comes down the chimney?


----------



## pdswife

oh no!!!! Is that all????


----------



## Piccolina

pdswife said:
			
		

> oh no!!!! Is that all????


Yes, but on the plus side that makes it only 10 days (not counting today) until my favourite holiday of the year...HALLOWEEN!!!

Does anyone else count Halloween as their favourite holiday?


----------



## pdswife

Halloween... um did you know that it's not my favorite holiday of the year??


Hi Icad.  How are you today?


----------



## Piccolina

pdswife said:
			
		

> Halloween... um did you know that it's not my favorite holiday of the year??Hi Icad.  How are you today?



Hi Pdswife, that's ok - what's your favourite holiday?

I'm okay, a bit beat (figuratively speaking of course, I'm not a boxer ) and a tad exhausted, but happy to be home, have dinner in the oven and know that DH will be home in a few minutes! That's soooo sweet of you to ask, how are you doing?


----------



## pdswife

Did you know that my favorite holiday was Greek Easter?
(Known in our family as Greekster?)


I'm busy.  I should be packing and getting ready to leave but
this is so much more fun.  I know as soon as I stand up I have to go
do the ironing.  It's my least favorite chore.  I'll go in a minute.  I will.
Really.  You can believe me.  lololol!
Have a nice dinner and fun with hubby tonight.

smiles, Trish


----------



## cara

trish, is it right that you are still online? Ironing ready?


----------



## pdswife

lol.. well... did ya know, I got up and packed a few things, got dressed and then
sat down here again?????


----------



## cara

and I shall believe this??


----------



## pdswife

Can believe that I finished all my ironing??


----------



## cara

I think I have to as I can`t come and control? ;o)


----------



## wasabi

Do you know my iron has dust on it?


----------



## middie

what the heck is an iron ?


----------



## cara

Can you imagine I don't even know where mine is?


----------



## wasabi

Ladies, I think we need a "just for me" day. Agree?


----------



## pdswife

Do you know how good a just for me day sounds?  Feels?


----------



## middie

wasabi can we have it at your house ?


----------



## luvs

should we do manicures and facials?


----------



## middie

who wants to do my hair ?


----------



## wasabi

What shall we call our boutique -"Wasabi's.............?


----------



## middie

tiki hut ?


----------



## wasabi

Wasabi's Spa and Sauna?


----------



## mrsmac

Wasabi's women's welaxation centre????


----------



## Maidrite

What about Men do we get a Me Day, I vote for us to go back to a "US DAY" Familys aren't always as close as they should be !


----------



## wasabi

Sorry, Maidrite......Do come to the "Us" day. Will you and the family be there?


----------



## pdswife

Will we get to meet all the grandkids?


----------



## wasabi

Will you keep us laughing till our sides hurt?


----------



## pdswife

will some one provide some medicine for the  pain?


----------



## wasabi

Would a Mai Tai qualify?


----------



## pdswife

What is in a Mai Tai?


----------



## wasabi

Don't know. Did you know I don't drink liqueur?


----------



## mrsmac

Do you think its some kind of cocktail?


----------



## wasabi

Have you ever seen it? It's very pretty.


----------



## pdswife

Does it come in a pineapple and does it have a cute little umbrella??


----------



## wasabi

Yaa, yaa, that's the one. So you did "see" it?


----------



## luvs

did you know my guy is singing 'staind' right now and it's adorable?


----------



## pdswife

How adorable is he?


----------



## middie

wait... men can be adorable ????


----------



## pdswife

I think that they can be, don't you?


----------



## tweedee

You think they can also be a pain in the *** sometimes???????


----------



## wasabi

Sometimes?


----------



## Maidrite

I interviewed myself and found out men are always Nice, DOes That COunt ?


----------



## tweedee

wELL SINCE IT'S YOU MAIDRITE, YES!


----------



## Maidrite

You know its kinda Hard to suprise yourself with a trick question, You always see it coming !  Boy this guys elevator doesn't even have a top floor to reach !  Should we keep Him ? What do you guys think ?


----------



## pdswife

I think I'll have to think on it for awhile... is that ok???


----------



## Barbara L

Maidrite said:
			
		

> You know its kinda Hard to suprise yourself with a trick question, You always see it coming !  Boy this guys elevator doesn't even have a top floor to reach ! Should we keep Him ? What do you guys think ?


Did you know it is also hard to tickle yourself?   

 Barbara


----------



## urmaniac13

James have you become Chris Farley now???
(your new avatar... I can't see very well but that's what it looks like...)


----------



## Piccolina

Do you know I noticed that too? Is that you James, or a friend/relative of yours?


----------



## Piccolina

luvs_food said:
			
		

> should we do manicures and facials?


Something about this post reminded me of a big 80's craze...

*Do you guys remember when there were "Colour me beautiful" parties? *


----------



## pdswife

Colour me beautiful??  What's that?


----------



## Piccolina

Back some time ago in the 80's a woman named Carole Jackson wrote a book that said that each woman (person) was better suited to certain colours of clothing, make-up, accesories, etc based on her/his skintones, eye colour and hair colour. Depending on your colouring you were more suited to a particular chunck of colours (of clothing) which the author broke down in to the 4 seasons. So a person was either a spring, summer, fall or winter.

Winter colours were quite strong often like black, fushia and royal blue, where as fall (I think they called it autumn) clothing colours were sort of earth tones and greens/golds. Other books by the same author and other people followed, at some point the origional author sort of said that a person could wear colours from more than one "season" so you could be a spring-summer or a spring-fall. It was fun at the time, and the way that your season was determined was to have someone "drape" you in the colour swatches that the book provided you with (or you may have been able to send away somewhere for actual fabric swatches) and see which season's colours complimented your skin tones, hair, etc best. This was sometimes done at parties, and by actual Colour me beautiful consultants. Whatever season you were determined to be was supposed to be the colours of clothing, etc that you wore to make you look your "best". I do think that these books actually helped a lot of people, especially women to better understand how to dress and how to make the colour palette work for them. 

I've no doubt that there is some truth to this. Certain colours really make me look washed-out like fushia, many purples, yellow (but not gold) and sometimes even white. I "draped" myself (that sounds so wrong), and was somewhere between a fall and a spring. Lol, in the years since I've often seen copies of these books in second hand shops and at garage sales, as well as virtually every library. If you get the chance it's a fun book to read, if only for a flash back to the days of power suits and big hair.







*Has anyone else ever had their "Colour me beautiful" season determined? *


----------



## luvs

did you know i had my tones analyzed and i'm a cool-toned winter? didi you know it was done by a pro, though, and not by someone reading out of that book?


----------



## cara

did you know this also swept over the ocean?


----------



## KAYLINDA

Did you know I let it slip right by me?


----------



## KAYLINDA

This is just to raise the number of posts...I didn't like that last number!


----------



## cara

are you superstitious?


----------



## Maidrite

urmaniac13 said:
			
		

> James have you become Chris Farley now???
> (your new avatar... I can't see very well but that's what it looks like...)


No the guy in this picture is Hurly (Jorge Garcia) from "LOST" its this great TV show ! But I did Like Chris Farley , Tommy Boy is kind of me !


----------



## mrsmac

ICadvisor said:
			
		

> Back some time ago in the 80's a woman named Carole Jackson wrote a book that said that each woman (person) was better suited to certain colours of clothing, make-up, accesories, etc based on her/his skintones, eye colour and hair colour. Depending on your colouring you were more suited to a particular chunck of colours (of clothing) which the author broke down in to the 4 seasons. So a person was either a spring, summer, fall or winter.
> 
> Winter colours were quite strong often like black, fushia and royal blue, where as fall (I think they called it autumn) clothing colours were sort of earth tones and greens/golds. Other books by the same author and other people followed, at some point the origional author sort of said that a person could wear colours from more than one "season" so you could be a spring-summer or a spring-fall. It was fun at the time, and the way that your season was determined was to have someone "drape" you in the colour swatches that the book provided you with (or you may have been able to send away somewhere for actual fabric swatches) and see which season's colours complimented your skin tones, hair, etc best. This was sometimes done at parties, and by actual Colour me beautiful consultants. Whatever season you were determined to be was supposed to be the colours of clothing, etc that you wore to make you look your "best". I do think that these books actually helped a lot of people, especially women to better understand how to dress and how to make the colour palette work for them.
> 
> I've no doubt that there is some truth to this. Certain colours really make me look washed-out like fushia, many purples, yellow (but not gold) and sometimes even white. I "draped" myself (that sounds so wrong), and was somewhere between a fall and a spring. Lol, in the years since I've often seen copies of these books in second hand shops and at garage sales, as well as virtually every library. If you get the chance it's a fun book to read, if only for a flash back to the days of power suits and big hair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Has anyone else ever had their "Colour me beautiful" season determined? *



My mum and i went and had this done at a beauty salon years and years ago. I am a winter and mum was a summer which was just like a paler winter. It was a realy fun day and I guess i tend to head towards those colours now still.
What do you think you are??


----------



## middie

how can i know without the book ?


----------



## mrsmac

Do you want me to just guess for you??


----------



## Maidrite

Lets see Middie is a Spring, am I right ?


----------



## mrsmac

Do you know I think so too??


----------



## Barbara L

I don't have the book, but do you know that I look best in red?  And that I also look good in turquoise and teal?  And did you also know that if I wear bright yellow or orange, my face glows those colors?!


 Barbara


----------



## cara

do you know I like bright colours? Even if I don't glow? ;o)


----------



## mrsmac

don't you think most of us just know what suits us??


----------



## middie

did you know red is my color ?
so what does that make me ?
(i wonder what other colors i
look good in)


----------



## luvs

did you know i have 4 colors that suit me well? did you know it surprises me that i look nice in green?


----------



## mrsmac

Middie is it a yellow based red or a blue based??


----------



## Piccolina

Do you know that to the Chinese *red* is considered ucky?


----------



## cara

what is ucky???


----------



## middie

Middie is it a yellow based red or a blue based??

how can i tell ?


----------



## Piccolina

middie said:
			
		

> Middie is it a yellow based red or a blue based??
> how can i tell ?



I think a good way to tell is to hold the item in question up to a very white background (printer paper is usually a good stark white) and see if the colours appear more red like a russtett sort of red or blue-ish like burgundy  Lip sticks are another good way to tell. Many companies put them out in "warm" and "cool" shades. In general a yellow red is a warm shade and a blue red is a cool shade. 

*Do you think that colours can influence our moods?*


----------



## wasabi

What would your mood be in a green room?


----------



## luvs

would you get the blues in a green room?


----------



## wasabi

Would Kermit The Frog be happy in a red room?


----------



## Maidrite

As long as its not Miss. Piggy's Room  , Don't you agree ?


----------



## KAYLINDA

Is Kermit afraid of Miss Piggy?


----------



## middie

weren't they all ?


----------



## wasabi

Why do you think he is green?


----------



## middie

do you think it was so he could blend in with the lily pads ?


----------



## luvs

or was it cause he had the flu?


----------



## wasabi

Do you think too much lime jello was the cause?


----------



## Barbara L

Could he possibly have been  ?


 Barbara


----------



## luvs

where's the pepto?


----------



## Piccolina

*Do you think that Miss Piggy took all the Pepto because it was pink???*


----------



## tancowgirl2000

Did you know Pepto is very tasty?


----------



## Piccolina

Has anyone else ever thought that Pepto sometimes tastes salty?


----------



## tancowgirl2000

mmm Salty?  No, does it?


----------



## Piccolina

Could just be me, but I've detected a bit of a slaty edge to it sometime, also noticed this with Tums (lol) 

But I prefer to try and help tummy troubles with peppermint, fennel or other natural sources. Do other people feel the same way?


----------



## cara

I agree  with you, piccolina...
Does not everybody think its better to use natural medicine instead of chemicals?


----------



## tancowgirl2000

mmm not sure how much is natural anymore, did you know I would one day grow all the naturals for myself than pay out of the ear for them at the store?


----------



## Maidrite

Acid Reflux is just not right, I say we outlaw it, What do you think ?


----------



## Piccolina

Quite right! Let's get a bill in motion for that right away Maidrite! 

Do you think it will take long for bill to be passed?


----------



## tancowgirl2000

What do you think is the normal time lapse for a bill to pass, regarless of its purpose?


----------



## Piccolina

Not too sure, but I think it's probably ages longer than it needs to be, don't you think?


----------



## tancowgirl2000

Certainly I do.....Dont you think there should be some bills that NEED to be brought in before others?


----------



## Piccolina

Yes absolutely! Do you think that we should just pass the bill amongst ourselves and by-pass all the politics?


----------



## KAYLINDA

don't you think that there should be a bill that says all "Discuss Cooking" members can stay at home on their computers all day?


----------



## Barbara L

Do you know, KAYLINDA, that I think you are right?  Shall we write it up?

 Barbara


----------



## KAYLINDA

Oh yes Barbara, let's do....soon we should be able to get 4000 signatures!


----------



## middie

can i please sign that ?


----------



## Maidrite

I think so Middie are you going to sign First ?


----------



## middie

i think elf should sign first don't you ?


----------



## tancowgirl2000

I think she should get the honor....who else do you think deserves it?


----------



## middie

what about mj and gb ?


----------



## luvs

do you think they should all sign it at once so it will be equal?


----------



## tancowgirl2000

I think that would be a great idea!  Do you think we can get a piece of paper big enough or can they just piggy back?


----------



## KAYLINDA

don't you think we should use Maidrites method...and everyone sign in a different color of ink so it will stand out?


----------



## Piccolina

Yes, that's a good idea! But there is so many of us, so perhaps we could sign our names in colours like a rainbow. When all the colours of the rainbow were used up we could start over with red again, what do you think?


----------



## luvs

could i use pink?


----------



## Piccolina

I had a very distinct feeling you were going to ask that question luvs!  When pink comes up again in the rainbow can I use it too?


----------



## urmaniac13

This is the rainbow we saw this summer in Alto Adige... don't you think there is definetely some pink in it??


----------



## middie

did anyone else notice the photo is a double rainbow ???
can i use purple ?


----------



## wasabi

To much color?


----------



## Piccolina

wasabi said:
			
		

> To much color?


No, that's adorable!!!

Don't you think it would be fun if we could really sign our names like this on every document?


----------



## KAYLINDA

Don't you think lots of color makes you feel happy?


----------



## Barbara L

Do you know that I agree with you Kaylinda?

 Barbara


----------



## cara

does anybody know how to get sleepy husbands out of bed...?


----------



## tweedee

if husband is sleepy, do you really want to wake him up?


----------



## KAYLINDA

I agree with tweedee...don't you think two more sleeping pills in his beverage should do the trick...and you would have a day all to yourself?


----------



## cara

I´m sure he doesn`t need any pills... he is like a kiwi, he could sleep 20h a day I think.. 

but I wanted to go out WITH him, so I finally decided to pull him out of the bed... and it worked...
don`t you think ist important to spend the weekend together??


----------



## KAYLINDA

That only applies if you're not with them 24/7 for the last 7 years, don't you think?  Hehehe.  (Gosh I'm glad I like him as well as love him.)


----------



## cara

He was in Prague two days this week, next week he will be to the ritchie Bros auction and then is agritechnica week... He also has home office, which means, he sits on the sofa with the Laptop on his knees evaluating used machines...
Does that sound as if we spend much time "together" ? ;o)


----------



## KAYLINDA

Do you think you can spend too much time with your husband?


----------



## pdswife

How much time is too much time?


----------



## middie

every minute with mine. anybody else feel like that ?


----------



## pdswife

I'm sorry Middie....   Did you know that Paul went back to work on Monday and now we don't have nearly enough time together?


----------



## texasgirl

pds, how long have you been married?


----------



## pdswife

Did you know it was 8 years in July?


----------



## KAYLINDA

Did you know mine was seven years in October...and I'm still in love?


----------



## pdswife

Isn't being in love and being loved the best thing in this whole world?


----------



## wasabi

April 18 will be our 25th wedding anniversery and I love him more and more each day. Isn't the world a sweet place to be when you have found your soul mate?


----------



## texasgirl

Do you three realize that some of us are gagging?


----------



## pdswife

lol.. Texas.. did you know that you made me spit out my tea with laughter?


----------



## Maidrite

It could be worst you might have peed on yourself, don't you think ?


----------



## pdswife

Would that be worse????


----------



## middie

texasgirl said:
			
		

> Do you three realize that some of us are gagging?


 
texas, did you read my mind again ?????????


----------



## pdswife

lol... are there not worse things in the world than being deeply  in love with the person you're married to?


----------



## middie

yeah... does  NOT being deeply in love count a one ?


----------



## MochaBean04

did i walk in at the wrong time in this conversation?


----------



## KAYLINDA

Do you know when you are not in love that just means you still have it to look forward to?


----------



## pdswife

do you mean.. since I'm in love there's nothing left to look forward to after today?


----------



## texasgirl

Do you know that when we say that, that we are really envious of you?
And, did you know that people that are in love with their mate longer, live longer?


----------



## urmaniac13

texasgirl said:
			
		

> Do you know that when we say that, that we are really envious of you?
> And, did you know that people that are in love with their mate longer, live longer?


 
Don't you think one of the loveliest thing to see is a cute old couple still so much in love with each other after so many years like a pair of lovebirds?


----------



## texasgirl

Tugs a persons heart everytime, doesn't it?


----------



## texasgirl

middie said:
			
		

> texas, did you read my mind again ?????????


 
We have minds???????????


----------



## pdswife

Don't we have the best developed minds around?


----------



## cara

who doubts that??


----------



## buckytom

but aren't we all unique, just like everyone else?


----------



## cara

haven`t we talked about this before?


----------



## buckytom

ahhh, vuja de, the feeling that none of this has happened before.

am i being redundant?


----------



## cara

Do you really think so???


----------



## pdswife

What would be your thoughts on the subject?


----------



## texasgirl

I'm out of my mind right now, would you please leave a message?


----------



## middie

I went to find my mind. If I don't return will you send in a search and rescue team ?


----------



## cara

Do you anyone of us could? Don`t you think everyone searches his/her mind?


----------



## pdswife

If my head were not connected to my body.. do you think that I 
would misplace that too????


----------



## Piccolina

How would you call the local lost and found if your head was missing?


----------



## pdswife

could I dial with my toes?


----------



## Piccolina

pdswife said:
			
		

> could I dial with my toes?


Sure, why not  Just wondering, how would you know where the numbers were though?


----------



## pdswife

do you  have to ask such hard questions??  lol


----------



## wasabi

Do you think we should call the "Head Honcho"?


----------



## pdswife

heheheheh 

Can you hear me laught Wasabi?


----------



## wasabi

* Did you know that laughter is the best medicine?*


----------



## Piccolina

Do you think that a big hug is a close second?


----------



## pdswife

But.... isn't a hug and a smile even better?


----------



## Piccolina

pdswife said:
			
		

> But.... isn't a hug and a smile even better?


Great point  

_(This thought is sparked by a children's song called "Three hugs a day" that was popular in the 80's)_ Do you think that there should be a minimum number of hugs that we get (or give!) each day?


----------



## wasabi

Did you know that if I could stretch my arms long enough, I would give each one of you a big hug?


----------



## pdswife

Did you know ... hugging is my favorite way to spend time?


----------



## urmaniac13

Whoaaa.... so many hugs are around here I hope no one has to wear this....   





with all those unsightly bare muffined midsections around, do you think hip huggers are good idea?


----------



## hellschef

Piccolina said:
			
		

> Great point
> 
> _(This thought is sparked by a children's song called "Three hugs a day" that was popular in the 80's)_ Do you think that there should be a minimum number of hugs that we get (or give!) each day?


 

 no limits on hugs, espec. for the children and the elderly. you tell them you love them, and need them in your lives.......  everyone  call a loved one, and let them know you care.


----------



## Piccolina

urmaniac13 said:
			
		

> with all those unsightly bare muffined midsections around, do you think hip huggers are good idea?


 LOL!!!

Do you think that pop stars are largely to blame for the increase in public belly showing?


----------



## pdswife

Don't ya just hate it when fat teenage girls wear though tummy showing pants?  Don't ya wish you could take them to the store and buy them clothes that would make them look better?


----------



## middie

you know if i had a daughter who dressed like that i'd have to kill her ?


----------



## pdswife

How would you do it Middie?  Gun?  Knife??


----------



## Barbara L

Do you know that girls are no longer being taught to hold their stomachs in and that doctors say they are in for health problems later in life because of that?  

 Barbara


----------



## pdswife

what kind of health problems are caused by not holding in stomachs?


----------



## Barbara L

The doctor I was watching said that everything ends up kind of loose and not held together with any structure.  He said it wasn't too good for the internal organs.  Do you think we went from one extreme (whalebone corsets) to another?  lol

 Barbara


----------



## wasabi

Did you know boys should be told to do the same thing? Have you seen how many "pregnant men" are out there?


----------



## cara

Don´t you think when you return from a weekend in a wellnes hotel you should be relaxed?


----------



## pdswife

are you not feeling relaxed cara?


----------



## cara

I feel good, but not relaxed...
Do you think, that's because I had not more than 3-4h sleep the last two nights?


----------



## Barbara L

Do you know that I get very little sleep most week-nights?  

 Barbara


----------



## Maidrite

DO YOU KNOW I GET AFTER HER ALL THE TIME FOR IT ??????


----------



## pdswife

Did you know that the roles are reversed in our house and that Paul
gets very little sleep?


----------



## Barbara L

Did you know that I am married to a BRAT?

 Barbara


----------



## Maidrite

I know you are, but what am I ?


----------



## Barbara L

Maidrite said:
			
		

> I know you are, but what am I ?


Hey, how did you get that video I took of you to post on here?

 Barbara


----------



## Maidrite

Maidrite said:
			
		

> I know you are, but what am I ?


I THINK I AM Right Hansome DON'T you ALL AGREE ?


----------



## cara

who would disagree with this charmin' man?


----------



## wasabi

*All the men on this site are charming. Don't you think?*


----------



## Piccolina

wasabi said:
			
		

> *All the men on this site are charming. Don't you think?*


It's true Wasabi! And so helpful too! 

Do you think that if more men were as great as the guys on this site, they'd be less single gals in the world?


----------



## pdswife

Yes, we do have some great men on here... wouldn't the world be a better place if all the men were like our men?


----------



## mudbug

what if all us girls ruled the world?  mwahahaha..................


----------



## wasabi

*I thought we did?*


----------



## Maidrite

Need I say More ?


----------



## Piccolina

Do you think that Maidrite is a very creative, very funny person?


----------



## pdswife

Don't you think that he's proven that ?


----------



## Piccolina

pdswife said:
			
		

> Don't you think that he's proven that ?


Absolutely!

Do you think that Maidrite should have his own TV show?


----------



## pdswife

What kind of show would it be?


----------



## wasabi

*Well I think it should be something like a "Lost" kind of show with VERY colorful characters. Of course there will be a couple that is very much in love with each other. There will be a whole lot of beautiful and talented women. The men on this show will be handsome,sweet and considerate. There will be a woman from Hawaii who steals the show with her beauty and charisma.(oops, this supposed to be Maidrites's show, sorry). Two women on the show are pregnant and will have the most beautiful babies you have ever seen. Can anyone think of any more characters this show will have and think of some show ideas? What about a title? How about "Have a Maidrite Day"?  *


----------



## buckytom

can we start a seperate thread for this show?

(very cool idea, btw. of course, there would be a photog from massachusetts who finds an entire suitcase full of rolls of film... )


----------



## wasabi

We can't forget a guy that has an ADORABLE little son!


----------



## mudbug

and his wise-cracking accomplice in mischief...................


----------



## middie

hey can i be on that show ?? what character would i be ?????????


----------



## pdswife

would you like to play the part of the girl next door?


----------



## middie

i won't be the first one killed off would i ?


----------



## pdswife

Don't you think someone bad and evil should be voted off first??


----------



## wasabi

I think it should be the one you least expect. (doesn't look good for the girl next door).........middie, you should be someone else,the flight attendant maybe?


----------



## pdswife

Can I be the girl in the flower shop?


----------



## Maidrite

wasabi said:
			
		

> I think it should be the one you least expect.
> 
> Say it ain't so, I am killed off my first show, sounds like my Luck though !!!!!!!!
> I would be the Least expected to be killed don't you agree ??????? At Least if I die, I save everyone Right ? Like Harry Stamper ? I'll Do it to save the
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that what you had in mind ?


----------



## pdswife

can I make up my mind about that... after I finish my coffee??


----------



## Piccolina

Would you like a snack to go with your coffee?

(I'm making banana berry muffins later, everyone is welcome to have some )


----------



## pdswife

That sounds wonderful Piccolina!!  May I have one for Paul too?


----------



## Maidrite

Piccolina if there are any muffins left may Barbara and I have one too Please ?


----------



## amber

Muffins, coffee, and an nice warm cuddly dog anyone?  He snuggles nice.


----------



## pdswife

It's a little late for coffee.. but can I have a muffin and a puppy dog?


----------



## middie

anybody want a 100 pound lap dog who still thinks he's a cuddlly little puppy ?


----------



## Barbara L

Does he like cats and nutty little dogs?   

 Barbara


----------



## cara

do you think its right to have this monster in a small city flat?


----------



## pdswife

No.. but don't ya think a nice little poodle would be ok Cara?


----------



## cara

don`t you think it`s better to have a DOG, not a toy?


----------



## pdswife

Do you know I beg Paulie for a dog almost everyday and he always says "NO"???


----------



## cartwheelmac

Did you know cats are better than dogs _cats rule dogs *drool*!_


----------



## pdswife

Did you know that we have the worlds best kitty cat?


----------



## cartwheelmac

No... but did you know our kitties provide us with entertainment 7 days a week?


----------



## pdswife

Did you know that I did know that and I would not be such a
happy person if I didn't have my Lily Lily Queen of cats?


----------



## Piccolina

Do you think that it is easier to name cats than it is to name dogs?


----------



## pdswife

Don't you think that animals name themselves?


----------



## Piccolina

pdswife said:
			
		

> Don't you think that animals name themselves?


Awwww, I think that is such an adorable idea  Perhaps they do, I wouldn't be at all surprised, would you?


----------



## pdswife

Don't ya just love a good surprise?


----------



## Piccolina

I sure do!

Do you think that there sould be more random acts of kindness, that way we could all get more nice surprises (like your's with the cookies PDS! )


----------



## pdswife

YES!!!

The world would be filled with happy laughing people if random acts were the norm...don't you agree.

( I'm glad you liked the cookies!)


----------



## Piccolina

(Loved the cookies!!  )

I do agree with you completely! Do you think that all the nice, friendly help we all give one another on DC sort of counts as random acts of kindness?


----------



## pdswife

I believe that we spread happiness around.. 
I believe that we all care about each other... but I'm 
not sure it's random...can I think about it for awhile?


----------



## Maidrite

HUH.............. Did Someone say COOKIES ? What DO I need to do to get a COOKIE ?


----------



## Piccolina

I think that just being your usual great (and hillarious) self will warrant a cookie Maidrite, do others agree???


----------



## pdswife

Doesn't he have to move to a far away country where they don't have good old American junk food??


----------



## Maidrite

I hope not, But who knows, Maybe someday I will find the Homemade cookie again, Stranger things have Happened, Don't you think ??????  
Oh no not the over the rainbow again please have mercy.................


----------



## pdswife

Can't you beg that wonderful wife of yours to
make you a cookie??


----------



## Piccolina

Do you think that we should send Maidrite and Barb some homemade cookies???


----------



## pdswife

I think that's a great idea... but did you know... I'm not allowed to bake??


----------



## Piccolina

pdswife said:
			
		

> I think that's a great idea... but did you know... I'm not allowed to bake??


 Dare I ask why???


----------



## Maidrite

No Baking............. Say it ain't so ???????  
















Here's a little help PDSwife !


----------



## pdswife

well.... I can make cakes ( from a box) and bake chickens and pies (fake crust) but when it comes to cookies Paul's the expert.  Did you know that he doesn't like my cookies because they are always over or under cooked?


----------



## Maidrite

MAIDRITE IN THE CORNER CRYING.
Barbara says, " You have been a Good Man, so You can have some Cookies"!
MAIDRITE SAYS, 
"BARBARA ROCKS" !












maidrite breakin it down !


----------



## cara

and where's the question?


----------



## pdswife

Ahhh you noticed that the question was missing too???


----------



## cara

did someone not noticed? (except for Maidrite...  )


----------



## pdswife

Do you think that Maidrite was
toooo busy munching on cookies to care??


----------



## cara

or probably too much in love?


----------



## pdswife

Do you believe that it's possible 
to be "too much in love?"


----------



## urmaniac13

Don't you think we should all excuse him because he is just sweeter-than-cookies??


----------



## cara

no.. not really.... 
but maybe he was so much blinded with passion he simply forgot about the target? Or was he just hungry?


----------



## pdswife

Hungry.. blinded by love... don't ya think that either one would
make a pretty good excuse?


----------



## urmaniac13

Or is that possible that he spotted a hungry Trex running toward him just when he was about to write the question??


----------



## cara

we should ask him....?


----------



## pdswife

Is he here?


----------



## cara

do you think he is afraid of prehistoric animals?


----------



## pdswife

Do you think he could just make them laugh and they'd go 
eat someone else for dinner?


----------



## urmaniac13

Could he be a grown up version of Calvin?


----------



## pdswife

lololol.

Well... don't they say that everything is possible?


----------



## cara

Isn`t his second name Calvin? Or was his friends name Hobbes?


----------



## urmaniac13

I know they live with many animal friends... 
would it be so much of a surprise if one of them is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




??


----------



## cara

he talks to tigers?


----------



## middie

you didn't know calvin is the boy and hobbes is his imaginary tiger friend ?????


----------



## pdswife

are you upset at me because I didn't know that????


----------



## cara

I knew.. do you know how many Bill Watterson I have?


----------



## Barbara L

Do you know that I LOVE Calvin and Hobbes?

 Barbara


----------



## Maidrite

I Think Maybe its a little of both ! I am not a smart man but I do know what love is !
Does that clear things up now that I am Finally done with my COOKIES ?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

What kind of cookies are they?


----------



## pdswife

Chocolate chip or oatmeal??


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Arent you sure?


----------



## Maidrite

I think it might be both, I 'm not really sure !  
Do you know ?


----------



## pdswife

Do you mean that they are oatmeal chocolate chip cookies??
Did you know that I love those?


----------



## MochaBean04

do you want fries with that?


----------



## wasabi

*Can I supersize it?*


----------



## mrsmac

Isn't it mandatory to supersize???


----------



## pdswife

Why would you not supersize?


----------



## wasabi

*The more,the merrier, right?*


----------



## Piccolina

Speakig of "merry" isn't Christmas inching really close to the one month away mark?


----------



## middie

did anyone start their shopping yet ?


----------



## pdswife

Did ya know.. I"m even half way done with the wrapping!!!!!?????


----------



## Piccolina

Do you like to go all out with the ribbons and bows?


----------



## pdswife

YES!!! But... did you know that they all get squished in the car on the
way to Oregon so I just use paper??


----------



## Piccolina

Do you ever make your own wraping paper?


----------



## cara

that is really much fun! Isn`t it much more personal than bought one?


----------



## pdswife

What do you think is a better idea... to wrap the gifts in tin foil and paint on  the foil 
or
wrap the gifts in a plain paper and then paint on  the paper?


----------



## cara

isn`t it cheaper and easier to paint paper?


----------



## pdswife

Yes.. but don't you think that tinfoil looks Christmas since it's silver?


----------



## cara

haven´t thought of that..... Do you know its just a bit more than one month to go for christmas?


----------



## Piccolina

Do you think Santa is going into panic mode yet?


----------



## pdswife

With all the help he has... why would he panic??


----------



## cartwheelmac

Did you know he couldn't panic cause he doesn't exist?

Cameron


----------



## pdswife

What do you mean he doesn't exist????????????!!!


----------



## cartwheelmac

*Question*



			
				pdswife said:
			
		

> What do you mean he doesn't exist????????????!!!



OK. So maybe Santa has 1,000 look-alikes all over the world but which one is the real Santa?

Cameron


----------



## pdswife

Could it be the one that fills up my
stocking each and every year?


----------



## Maidrite

Could it be Maidrite is on a first name Basis with Santa ? 




http://www.emailsanta.com/


----------



## middie

well if santa doesn't exist (and i think he does !)
what about the easter bunny ?????


----------



## pdswife

and the tooth fairy??


----------



## middie

and the sandman ???
and and and... leprechauns ???


----------



## pdswife

and frosty the snowman, what about him??


----------



## wasabi

*You mean the stork didn't bring me to my parents?*


----------



## pdswife

lol.

Don't you think Cartwheel must be wrong about santa?
Wouldn't the world be toooo sad with out the jolly  old elf?


----------



## middie

did you know my mom's a christmas baby ?
so if there's no santa, where'd she come from ?


----------



## pdswife

That's such a good question... does anyone have an anwser for middie??


----------



## wasabi

*I think she came from a Christmas star, don't you?*


----------



## pdswife

That's an idea Wasabi...but maybe an angel laid her in her mommy's arms??


----------



## Maidrite

I am telling you I KNOW SANTA CLAUS FOR REAL, DO YOU THINK I WOULD LIE ?


----------



## cartwheelmac

Yes I think there is a very slight chance you might lie. What do you think about 4-H?

Cameron


----------



## cara

don`t you know, that there are scientific researches, that Santa cannot live any more?


----------



## pdswife

Who takes care of Mrs. Santa then???













(he's real, I saw him in the mall last year at least five times)


----------



## Piccolina

Will she have to sell off the toy factory and become a snow bird?


----------



## pdswife

Do you think she'd like living with me in sunny Mexico??


----------



## cara

do you think, Santa is married??


----------



## pdswife

He must be... cuz did you know in 3rd grade I played Mrs. Santa in a school play???


----------



## cara

are YOU Ms. Santa???


----------



## Piccolina

> are YOU Ms. Santa???


 I might be (lol)...

Santa is married....In a Christmas cartoon show from the 1970's she's named as "Jessica" (I feel a kinship to her for that )...Do you think the Claus's have any children of their own?


----------



## pdswife

Do you now I really hope so, don't you think they would make the 
perfect grandma and grandpa???


----------



## cara

do you know that my world begins to tumble down........?


----------



## pdswife

Is that a song Cara?


----------



## cara

don`t know.... it`s a direct translation from german... don`t you say so in USA?


----------



## Piccolina

Hmmmm, it's not a common phrase in the US/Canada, we might say "our world came crashing down" or "it all fell apart" 

Do you know I always find it interesting to learn what common phrases exist in other languages that we don't say in English?


----------



## pdswife

What do they say in Ireland?


----------



## cara

piccolina, do you know that that makes translations very difficult?


----------



## cartwheelmac

Cara and Piccolina, do you guys read this website in a language other than English?

Cameron


----------



## pdswife

Oh goodness... wouldn't it be a lot of translating if they didn't read it in English??


----------



## cara

I read it in english... but what do you think you would do, if you are not a native speaker to this language but learned it at school 15 years ago??


----------



## Maidrite

Good Question, They say if you do not use it, you lose it do you think this is True ?


----------



## cartwheelmac

Yes, I think it is very true don't you?

Cameron


----------



## Barbara L

Yes it is true.  Do you know that I have known people who have completely lost their native language when they moved to another country?

 Barbara


----------



## cara

hmm... don`t you think that will come back if you start using the language again? 
(Well, I have the feeling, that my english improves again.. but maybe its only a feeling...  )


----------



## cartwheelmac

It probaly will, but what if it does not?

Grace


----------



## cara

you should learn again?


----------



## cartwheelmac

What langauge should you learn?

Grace

(language Grace! language!)~~ Cameron


----------



## pdswife

Wouldn't you all love to learn some Greek?


----------



## cartwheelmac

Yes! Wouldn't you?

Cameron


----------



## Piccolina

Would you like to learn ancient Greek or modern Greek?


----------



## cartwheelmac

I think modern Greek what do you think?

Cameron


----------



## Piccolina

I agree, modern Greek would be more practical.

Do you want to learn Italian too?


----------



## pdswife

Don't you think I should learn modern Greek since we
go to Greece everyother year or so?


----------



## middie

since i'm hungarian i think i'd want to learn that...anyone else ?


----------



## pdswife

sure why not.. can you teach me after you learn?


----------



## middie

do you mind waiting awhile ?
so far all i know is vis is water


----------



## pdswife

I think I have time to wait for about 20 years... is that long enough?


----------



## Piccolina

Do you wonder, between all the DC members how many world languages are spoken?


----------



## cartwheelmac

Well I would rather be in the kitchen wouldn't you?

Cameron


----------



## Piccolina

Picking up other languages quickly was never my area of expertise so I will agree that I would rather be in the kitchen 

Do you think we should make some ethnic food though, to keep the international theme going strong?


----------



## pdswife

Sure we should... how about some Mexican for dinner tonight.


----------



## Piccolina

That sounds great! What sorts of Mexican foods should we cook?


----------



## pdswife

Can we have fajitas and beans??


----------



## Piccolina

Sure we can! 

Do you think we should make a big batch of salsa too?


----------



## urmaniac13

Shouldn't we not forget guacamole and pico de gallo?


----------



## Piccolina

Good point 

Should we include something for dessert too?


----------



## urmaniac13

What is a good Mexican dessert?


----------



## Piccolina

How about some sopaipillas or a classic caramel flan?


----------



## urmaniac13

I could always go for flans, but what is sopaipillas?


----------



## Piccolina

urmaniac13 said:
			
		

> I could always go for flans, but what is sopaipillas?


 They are these super yummy puffy pieces of pastry, often covred with cinnamon and dipped in creme fraiche 

Do you think we should make both desserts, as we might have a big crown of hungry DC members?


----------



## Barbara L

Do you know I love flan and "fried" ice cream?  

 Barbara


----------



## pdswife

You can fry icecream???


----------



## Piccolina

Would it be similar to baked Alaska?


----------



## pdswife

Do you think some one could tell us how to do it?


----------



## Barbara L

Do you know that the "fried" ice cream in Mexican restaurants is not really fried, but is ice cream with some kind of coating, sitting on a sopaipilla, then drizzled with chocolate?  But do you also know that I have seen recipes for ice cream that is actually fried (very quickly!)?

 Barbara


----------



## Piccolina

Barbara L said:
			
		

> Do you know that the "fried" ice cream in Mexican restaurants is not really fried, but is ice cream with some kind of coating, sitting on a sopaipilla, then drizzled with chocolate?



Do you know that sounds way too tempting before I've even had breakfast yet?


----------



## middie

isn't that coating some kind of cinnamon mixture ?

did you know that stuff is pretty darn good ?????


----------



## cara

can you imagine, I have not the slightest clue what you are talking about?


----------



## Piccolina

Oh dear, we've confused Cara...Let's switch topics 

Do you think that we should all get together and build a DC snow fort?


----------



## pdswife

Well... do you know a way that I can send four inches of the white stuff to you?


----------



## cara

do you think it`s bad if I can`t give you any snow?


----------



## Maidrite

Yes, But since we Love You Cara We will forgive you ok ?


----------



## pdswife

Don't you know.. you can all come and take the snow from Issaquah??


----------



## cara

Isn´t it great that I found you?


----------



## cartwheelmac

Did you know I do not like to touch snow not even with a ten foot pole? and that's why I am glad Mom and Dad raised us in Texas?

Cameron


----------



## cara

you are joking, aren't you?


----------



## Piccolina

Do you know that I miss snow so much, and would welcome any donations?


----------



## cara

do you know, if it would be possible and if i would have snow, I would send it to you?


----------



## Piccolina

You are a sweetie Cara, thanks! If that were possible I would be so grateful and send you a big homemade dessert in return for the snow (or some Irish rain if you wanted it ).

Do you think that everyone should be able to have a white Christmas?


----------



## cara

JAAAAAA!!!! ohm.. yes I wanted to say....  
wouldn´t it be great to sit in the warm room with candles lit and a beautiful tree and outside the snow falls...?


----------



## cartwheelmac

No, I think it would be nicer to sit in a warm room drinking lemonade, and watching the nice sunshine outside! Wouldn't you?

Cameron


----------



## cara

definetely not! That is not chrismas, isn`t it?


----------



## BigDog

What is Christmas then?


----------



## RMS

Is Christmas not being with your loved ones?


----------



## Piccolina

Isn't Christmas whatever you want it to be to you?


----------



## pdswife

Isn't Christmas a feeling of love and joy and giving and all things nice?


----------



## cara

Isn´t christmas originally the birthday of Jesus??


----------



## mudbug

cara, why don't we make beautiful birthday cakes on December 25?


----------



## cartwheelmac

mudbug said:
			
		

> cara, why don't we make beautiful birthday cakes on December 25?



Did you know some people do? 

Cameron


----------



## Piccolina

Do you you think that we should start pondering our New Year's Eve celebration plans?


----------



## pdswife

New Years Eve... how do you all celebrate?


----------



## Piccolina

By banging pots and pans with a wooden spoon at midnight, and kissing my sweetie when the clock stikes 12! How do you celebrate?


----------



## pdswife

Last year we went to a Cowboy wedding up in the hills of Nevada.  Do you know I'd never in my life seen so much snow?


----------



## Piccolina

Awww that sounds so lovely 

Do you think that it is cool (or not) when people have their weddings on holidays?


----------



## luvs

is it cool if i say i think that is soooo tacky when people do that? ('cept for Valentine's Day. then it's kinda cute.)


----------



## pdswife

NOT COOL!
NOT COOL at all...

sorry... that's not answering with a question is it?????


----------



## mudbug

cartwheelmac said:
			
		

> Did you know some people do?
> 
> Cameron



yes, including me when I was a kid.  We also made sacrifice boxes - know what they are?


----------



## pdswife

No.. would you tell us please?


----------



## mudbug

pds, maybe it was a Catholic grade school thing or a my-mom thing (can't remember). At Christmas time we would wrap an empty box with Christmas paper, and would give up stuff (the sacrifice part) or do good deeds that would invisibly go into the sacrifice box. Also can't remember what we did with them after Christmas, but we felt incredibly virtuous.

edited:  I finally remembered what we did with them.  Gave them to Baby Jesus as presents under the tree.  I think the nuns put us up to this.


----------



## Maidrite

Did You know SMILES is the Longest word ? 
 S  <MILE>  S


----------



## wasabi

*Did you know a smile is frown turned upsidedown?*


----------



## Maidrite

And did you know smiles don't cost anything, but are priceless ?


----------



## wasabi

*Did you know you make me smile?*


----------



## Piccolina

Do you know that Wasabi's dancing hula bear avatar always brings a smile to my face?


----------



## Maidrite

Do you know I am just thrilled to know you both, and you always make me smile, did you know that ?


----------



## Piccolina

*Right back at you Maidrite!!! *

Do you know that Maidrite's avatar is being Canadian today?


----------



## cara

What is canadian?


----------



## Maidrite

John Candy, and he and me have things in common such as Tigerbeat ! Did you know that ?


----------



## Piccolina

*I certainly figured as much James 
*
Do you think that "Caddy Shack" was better than "Weekend at Bernie's"?


----------



## pdswife

Will you forgive me if I really didn't like either of them?


----------



## shannon in KS

Is anyone else's fav Planes Trains and Automobiles?


----------



## Maidrite

Yea I liked it, Uncle Buck, Only the Lonely, Cool Runnings, Brewsters Millions, The Great Outdoors, Summer Rental, Splash. 
I guess I have seen those and many more.  Isn't this Great !  Don't you love all of these ?


----------



## urmaniac13

Have you read my mind Shannon?  That Planes, Trains and Automobiles is one of my fave John Candy flicks?


----------



## Piccolina

Don't you think it's such a shame that the world had to loose him (John Candy) at such a young age?


----------



## pdswife

Isn't young death always sad?


----------



## urmaniac13

Didn't we lose such a precious treasure of a human being when little Mattie (Stepanek) passed away?


----------



## pdswife

He was such a sweetie...  Have you read his book of poems?


----------



## urmaniac13

Yes... isn't it amazing how can someone so young have so much wisdom?


----------



## Zontec

Why do you ask?  Are you a Brunette?


----------



## urmaniac13

My hair is dyed red but..then again, why do you ask?


----------



## Zontec

I'm new to this and made a mistake, I thought I was answering the question on the 1st page "Why do Blondes have more fun?"  Will you forgive me for my stupidity?


----------



## urmaniac13

No problem!! Do you know that everyone has one of those 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 moments quite often??


----------



## Piccolina

Where would the world be without Homer Simpson???


----------



## pdswife

well... wouldn't the policemen of the world be happy since there'd be more doughnuts?


----------



## Piccolina

pdswife said:
			
		

> well... wouldn't the policemen of the world be happy since there'd be more doughnuts?


  I am literally wiping tears from my eyes! 

Do you think that doughnuts should be as healthy for you as vegetables?


----------



## pdswife

you mean they're NOT??


----------



## wasabi

*OMG! Do you mean I have been eating UNhealthy doughnuts all my life?*


----------



## pdswife

Wasabi.... are you as shocked as I am???


----------



## wasabi

*And depressed! How could they lie to us all these years?*


----------



## pdswife

can you think of a goood punishment????


----------



## wasabi

*How about 20 lashes with a celery stick?*


----------



## pdswife

Would we fill it with cream cheese first?


----------



## wasabi

*Oh no! The cream cheese is for us. Let them suffer.*


----------



## pdswife

but... think about it... what if the cream cheese got in their hair, wouldn't that make them suffer??  lol


----------



## wasabi

Adding ants would be a nice touch don't you think?


----------



## pdswife

and a few pieces of ABC gum?


----------



## wasabi

Shall we use tar and feathers?


----------



## Piccolina

Do you know that the smell of tar gives me migraine headaches?  Do you think that peanut butter and feathers would work too?


----------



## cara

Are we back at the middle age? ;o)


----------



## pdswife

Piccolina said:
			
		

> Do you know that the smell of tar gives me migraine headaches?  Do you think that peanut butter and feathers would work too?



oh my gosh!  Me too!!!  We got stuck in a tunnel once and a tar truck
was in front of us... I think it took about three minutes before I started getting all blurry eyes/ head achey and throwing up!  BAD... smells give me the worse headaches.   I'm sorry you suffer with them too.


----------



## Piccolina

pdswife said:
			
		

> oh my gosh!  Me too!!!  We got stuck in a tunnel once and a tar truck
> was in front of us... I think it took about three minutes before I started getting all blurry eyes/ head achey and throwing up! BAD... smells give me the worse headaches. I'm sorry you suffer with them too.


 We're not alone Pdswife, I've mentioned this occurace to other people and it seems about 1/4 people get headaches from the smell of tar (that number is not factually accurate, just my estimate). 

Do you think it would help if they made tar smell like something pleasant?


----------



## pdswife

Like Vanilla ice cream maybe... or would that cause people to like the road??


----------



## Piccolina

Could you imagine if the streets were made of candy?


----------



## pdswife

oppssss... I meant to say "lick" the road.


Candy.. which kind would you use?


----------



## cara

do you think, any traffic would be possible? Or Candies would still be something special?


----------



## pdswife

can I have some time to think about that?


----------



## Piccolina

Do you think that there would be a lot more pot holes (or bite marks!) in the roads?


----------



## wasabi

Do you think we would be all in for a sweet ride?


----------



## cara

don't you think you woukd feel sick soon?


----------



## Maidrite

Could we still burn rubber ?


----------



## BigDog

Should we burn rubber?


----------



## pdswife

How do you burn rubber?



( this is a serious question... I asked David to teach me
and he said NO!!!)


----------



## cara

who burns rubber???? what rubber??? why???


----------



## BigDog

Why ask why?


----------



## mudbug

"...and I can burn rubber in all four gears"

Who sang it and what is the name of the song?


----------



## pdswife

can I have a hint Mudbug?


----------



## texasgirl

Haven't you ever sat still in your car, hold the brake down, hit the gas, let the tires spin a little and quickly let go of the brake?


----------



## mudbug

Trish, I don't know where my hint went, but here it is again:

Guys from your coast of the country, a little farther south.


----------



## pdswife

California?


----------



## mudbug

yeah.......................


----------



## pdswife

lol...... well I'm getting closer! hehehhe!


----------



## mudbug

think surfers


----------



## Maidrite

Shark Attack ??????????  What did I ever do to it ?


----------



## wasabi

I'm thinking you look like lunch?


----------



## Piccolina

Did someone say lunch? (It is getting close to noon here )


----------



## cara

WOuld piccolina share her lunch with me?


----------



## Piccolina

Absolutely Cara, would you like to come by for some tea and sandwiches?


----------



## cara

what`s you nearest airport?


----------



## Piccolina

You know, I'm not sure, but I know that there is one in Cork city. Would you like me to prepare the spare bedroom for your arrival?


----------



## cara

hmm.. todays plane is already gone, but I could be in Cork tomorrow at 10.45h. How do I get to your home?


----------



## Piccolina

Take a cab down town to the Parnell (sp?) street bus station and take the number 7 bus, it goes through our little town  Would you like me to find a map of the area for you?


----------



## cara

do you know that I have a few Ireland tourist guides with maps?
It´s one of the countries I really want to visit within the next years..
but would you be so kind to find the map? Or name the area?


----------



## Piccolina

We are in the south Cork area, how detailed are the maps that you have?


----------



## cara

its a 1:600 000 scale.. do you think that will work?


----------



## Maidrite

Do I get to come over too?


----------



## Piccolina

Of course you can! Will you please bring Barbara too?


----------



## Maidrite

You know where, I go she goes its a deal !


----------



## cara

what do you think of a DC meeting in Ireland?


----------



## Piccolina

Or do you think that it would be better to have it in Germany, with you Cara?


----------



## pdswife

How about if we meet for dinner in Ireland and then hop over to Germany for some dessert and coffee?


----------



## 240brickman

has anyone asked this already?


----------



## 240brickman

oh, and BTW...can I have a pony?


----------



## pdswife

Did you want a brown pony or a white pony?


----------



## middie

can i have a gold clydesdale ?


----------



## pdswife

Are those the ones with the BIG feet?


----------



## middie

all the hair around their feet... haven't you seen them on the budweiser commercials ?????


----------



## pdswife

Hasn't everyone seen them?


----------



## middie

what if they didn't ?


----------



## KAYLINDA

Then they will have something to look forward to, won't they?


----------



## Maidrite

Unless they are crocked then they might not care, Right ?


----------



## pdswife

well...not everyone has to care about everything... isn't that right?


----------



## Piccolina

Would you have any time left if you spent it all thinking about things to care about?


----------



## RMS

Would you care about not having any more time?


----------



## Piccolina

Does anyone ever have enough time?


----------



## RMS

If you could stop keeping track of time, would you?


----------



## 240brickman

is this thing on?


----------



## pdswife

If it's not on how is it working brickman?


----------



## Piccolina

Is what thing on?


----------



## pdswife

Isn't he talking about this thing??


----------



## KAYLINDA

What thing?


----------



## pdswife

do ya mean my computer?


----------



## Piccolina

Speaking of computers, did you know that my DH is in the process of constructing our new computer desk chair as I type? 

(Yeahhh no more super uncomfy wooden kitchen chair! )


----------



## pdswife

cool!  Do you know that I'm very happy for the both of you?


----------



## Piccolina

Thank-you Pdswife, you're such a sweetie 

Do you know that (not counting today) it is only 10 days until Christmas?


----------



## pdswife

is everybody all ready????????


----------



## Barbara L

Do you know that I am so far behind on everything, including cards? Do you know that I used to always get my cards out on the 1st?  Do you think that I will be better about it next year when I am done with my classes?  Do you realize I have already asked three questions in one post?  Oops, now four?  I mean five?  AAAAAAAAAAAAH--How do I stop this thing?   

 Barbara


----------



## Always Hungry

What is the point of this thread?


----------



## Barbara L

Do you know it looks like you've already got the point of this thread?   

 Barbara


----------



## Maidrite

Am I losing my mind ? Did I have one in the first place ?


----------



## wasabi

Do you know I have half a mind to tell you?


----------



## urmaniac13

Have you ever been tempted to spray paint "Mind the" in front of the GAP shop sign?


----------



## Piccolina

urmaniac13 said:
			
		

> Have you ever been tempted to spray paint "Mind the" in front of the GAP shop sign?


  I would never have thought of that before coming to Europe, we'd say something like "watch your step", but now that you mention it.... 

Do the letters G-A-P mean anything (aka, is it short for three words) or is "Gap" just the word that they picked for their chain of stores?


----------



## Zontec

I don't know, but does anyone have some spray paint?


----------



## pdswife

Would you like blue or green spay paint????


----------



## Zontec

Green, but "spay", isn't that what you do to a female animal?


----------



## pdswife

hehehe do you know that I had to re-read my post three times before I saw what you meant??


Silly silly me.


----------



## middie

spay paint pds ????


----------



## Piccolina

What colour spray paint should we use?


----------



## pdswife

middie said:
			
		

> spay paint pds ????




Would you believe that I did that on purpose??


----------



## pdswife

middie said:
			
		

> spay paint pds ????




How about RED?


----------



## Piccolina

Don't you think that spray paint would be hard to get off though?


----------



## middie

who said anything about getting it off ? lol


----------



## Piccolina

Do you think that we should spray paint welcome signs for Santa Claus on our roofs too?


----------



## middie

is somebody willing to climb up on my roof for me ?


----------



## Piccolina

Would you prefer to spray paint your "welcome santa" sign on your lawn instead?


----------



## Maidrite

May I try the Suit on ? I think It might Suit me, Could That Be ?


----------



## cartwheelmac

Middie did you know I am willing to climb up on your roof?

Cameron


----------



## Maidrite

Middie can you believe Cameron wants it on the house ??????????????  .................


----------



## pdswife

What does she want on the house?


----------



## middie

do you think "Now Hiring Maids" would work ?


----------



## 240brickman

where did we lose control?


----------



## pdswife

about 2255 posts ago??


----------



## cara

It seems to me, I missed something the last days??


----------



## TXguy

what do you think you missed?


----------



## buckytom

i'm not sure what i think you thought that they knew what i thought you'd know what they think you missed. does that make sense?


----------



## pdswife

Bucky... I didn't understand a word you said... could you tell me again?


----------



## cartwheelmac

Buckytom do you think I understood a word you said?!!

Cameron


----------



## pdswife

Are you as confused as I am Cameron?


----------



## mudbug

How did this thread get so discombobulated? Anybody know?


----------



## wasabi




----------



## Barbara L

Wasabi, did you know that it looks like your cat is taking hula lessons from your bear?   

 Barbara


----------



## wasabi

Just noticed that. Kitty needs more "bottie" action.


----------



## middie

mudbug said:
			
		

> How did this thread get so discombobulated? Anybody know?


 

ummmmmmm... do you think it's cause we're here ???????


----------



## luvs

do you think this thread went wayside or sideways?


----------



## middie

maybe it went ssa backwards ?


----------



## wasabi




----------



## Barbara L

wasabi said:
			
		

>


Do you think anyone actually did?  If they did, do you think they would admit it?   

 Barbara


----------



## RMS

Did everyone find that caution sign as funny as I did?  LOL


----------



## pdswife

Did you know that I'm still laughing?


----------



## cartwheelmac

Did you know I am laughing so hard it hurts?

Cameron


----------



## Piccolina

Do you think that you will be happier all day because of how much you laughed?


----------



## Zontec

Yes, but do you mind if I tie your tie?


----------



## pdswife

My tie is untied????


----------



## Zontec

Yes, but do you think that suit, suits you?


----------



## texasgirl

Why are you wearing a tie?


----------



## pdswife

don't you know that my bathrobe would swing open if it
didn't have a tie?


----------



## Zontec

Are you *STILL* in your bed clothes?


----------



## pdswife

are you crazy it's almost 11:00??


----------



## cara

do you know that I´m almost in bed clothes again?


----------



## texasgirl

What time is there, Cara? And, is it Monday?


----------



## cara

It´s Monday. 09.28pm
do you know that I had no idea how to make a question from the answer?


----------



## Piccolina

Do you know that Ireland is an hour behind Germany? It is only 8:35pm here


----------



## cara

so it is almost bed time for you, too?

(but I knew about the time...  )


----------



## Barbara L

Do you know that I had to finish writing a paper last night, work on very late Christmas cards, and wrap a gift, and because of that, I got to bed at 5:00 a.m. and had to be up at 6:30 for work?  Do you know that as soon as I get home from work I am going to take a nap?

 Barbara


----------



## wasabi

*Did you know it's almost lunch time for me?*


----------



## cara

do you know that I will go to bed now?


----------



## texasgirl

Will you have sweet dreams?


----------



## 240brickman

will you dream a little dream of me?


----------



## mudbug

how could I not?


----------



## wasabi

240brickman said:
			
		

> will you dream a little dream of me?



Will the birds be singing in the sycamore tree?


----------



## pdswife

Did you know that Barbara didn't get enough sleep last night
and she'd better head to bed RIGHT NOW?


----------



## 240brickman

did you know that it's dang near impossible to get cat hairs off of raw bacon?

(I just now found that out)

Anyone want a bite of my B.L.T.?

--J


----------



## pdswife

ummmm,  do you mind if I just watch you eat tonight Mr. Brick?


----------



## Barbara L

240brickman said:
			
		

> did you know that it's dang near impossible to get cat hairs off of raw bacon?
> 
> (I just now found that out)
> 
> Anyone want a bite of my B.L.T.?
> 
> --J


Do you have a tube of hairball remedy handy?   

 Barbara


----------



## pdswife

Did you know that I feed Lily butter to get rid of her hairballs?


----------



## cartwheelmac

Did you know I wouldn't feed my cats butter?

Cameron


----------



## RMS

Is anyone else starting their Christmas shopping today, like me?


----------



## pdswife

Well.... I'm going to go to Safeway to buy some of our Christmas dinner.
I'll buy all the veggies and fruits Friday though.   

I might stop at Target and try to find a wallet for David. He lost his the other day...50 dollars and all his credit cards. Poor kid!

But... I'm really done doing all my gift buying.


----------



## Piccolina

pdswife said:
			
		

> I might stop at Target and try to find a wallet for David. He lost his the other day...50 dollars and all his credit cards. Poor kid!


 Do you know that I think Pdswife is a great mom?


----------



## pdswife

Did you know that David only thinks so when he wants something and I say YES????


----------



## Piccolina

Do you know that is  to hear?

(Because I bet he is really lucky to have you as his mom!)


----------



## pdswife

Did you know I was *kind of * kidding.


(thanks!! That's so nice to hear.!!)


----------



## Piccolina

pdswife said:
			
		

> Did you know I was *kind of * kidding.
> 
> 
> (thanks!! That's so nice to hear.!!)


 Okay that makes it more  if you were sort of kiding. You're very welcome 

Are you listening to Christmas carols right now?


----------



## pdswife

Didn't you know that the cooking shows are on my tv?


----------



## middie

did you know i'm very tired and heading to bed really soon ?


----------



## pdswife

It's only 8:51 pm... do you think it's too early for me
to hit the hay?


----------



## middie

is it ever too early ?


----------



## pdswife

Doesn't it depend on who you ask?


----------



## middie

what if they said they didn't know ?


----------



## Piccolina

Do you know that I can't sleep?


----------



## middie

are you saying you have insomnia ?


----------



## Piccolina

Sometimes    

But do you know that it's not all that bad? I can come hang out on DC and that always rocks, don't you think?


----------



## pdswife

Do you agree that we all ROCK?


----------



## wasabi

pdswife, do you know that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





?


----------



## pdswife

Do I remind you of a pet rock?


----------



## TXguy

Do you sit still all day like a pet rock?


----------



## Piccolina

Did anyone here have a pet rock when they were in vogue?


----------



## pdswife

Does it count if I went outside and picked a rock out of the pile instead of buying one for 10 dollars??


----------



## KAYLINDA

Have you ever painted your pet rocks?


----------



## pdswife

or named them cutie pie names?


----------



## Piccolina

Do you know that I love to name all manner things?

The pillow that I had had for my whole life (it was a well worn hand-me-down from my mother's grandma) even had a name, I called it "fluffy". I miss fluffy, it couldn't come with me to Ireland


----------



## pdswife

Is your mom keeping it for you in Canada?


----------



## Piccolina

pdswife said:
			
		

> Is your mom keeping it for you in Canada?


 I think so, but they've moved to a smaller house since I left Canada, and I'm not sure - I should ask her  (Fingers crossed that she did!)

Do you have a favourite pillow or blanket?


----------



## pdswife

well... I have a pillow case that my
grandmother made me before she died...does that work?


----------



## cara

I don`t have one. don`t you think it`s enough to sleep in it?


----------



## pdswife

Sleep in what?


----------



## cara

definetely not in the box ;o))
sleep in bed with pillow and blanket?


----------



## pdswife

How many pillows do you have on your bed?


----------



## cara

hmm... *countcount*
three pillows and two neckrolls.... do you think that is much? 
how many you have?


----------



## texasgirl

i have 3, you really have that many cara? Are you sitting up when you sleep?


----------



## pdswife

would you believe that we have 4 each?


----------



## cara

tex, two pillows and a neckroll are franks...
actually I can`t sleep with a high pillow under my head, can you imagine my back starts hurting then?


----------



## Piccolina

I can relate Cara, I need a pillow between my knees to be comfortable at night! 

*Does anyone here have a waterbed?*


----------



## pdswife

YES!  Waterbeds rock!! Do you agree?


----------



## KAYLINDA

No....but I love our temperpedic...have you ever slept on one?


----------



## pdswife

No... is it very soft?


----------



## wasabi

*I went into Brookstone today and tried out the Temperpedic matteress topper. I must have one. Very soft. For Christmas maybe?*


----------



## pdswife

Or maybe an early b-day gift?


----------



## Maidrite

Can I have one too ?


----------



## cartwheelmac

How many of you all are going to watch the Santa Tracker tonight?

Cameron


----------



## Piccolina

I don't have a TV (this year), will you tell me all about it?


----------



## Barbara L

Do you know that we tracked Santa at www.noradsanta.org?

 Barbara


----------



## Piccolina

Do you know that I will now bookmark that site and save it for future Christmases?  (Many thanks, how cool is that!!!)


----------



## Barbara L

Isn't it neat?  Did you know that another good Christmas site is www.claus.com?  Especially if you have kids, but I always check it out too.

 Barbara


----------



## Piccolina

Do you know that I don't have any children, but that my inner child is very active at at times?


----------



## cara

did I tell you in Germany the Weihnachtsmann came on christmas eve?


----------



## Piccolina

Who is the Weihnachtsmann, Cara?


----------



## pdswife

and more importantly... did he bring you a nice treat?


----------



## cara

The Weihnachtsmann is Santa Claus in german ;o)) and he brought not so much, but nice presents....
and presents are not everything, are they?


----------



## pdswife

lol... no but did you know that I LOVE presents???


----------



## cara

can you imagine I prefer making presents?
(I even forgot to unwrapp our presents....)


----------



## pdswife

do you know that I think that makes you 
a very very very nice person?


----------



## Barbara L

Do you know that our daughters have not had a chance to send our presents yet, so we have more gift opening to look forward to?   

 Barbara


----------



## pdswife

It's fun to spread the joy out, isn't it?


----------



## middie

that's what the season is about isn't it ?


----------



## pdswife

when Middie is right.. she's RIGHT.. don't you all agree with me?


----------



## middie

is it okay if i agree with you ? lol


----------



## pdswife

Well... it's not always safe to agree with me
are you sure you want to take that risk??


----------



## Piccolina

I think life needs some risks, even just small ones, it makes things more interesting, dont' you think?


----------



## middie

you know that the risk is taking NO risks ?


----------



## pdswife

ummmm do you know anyone that has never taken a risk??


----------



## Piccolina

Can't say as I do, come to think of it Pdswife, but I know a lot of people who feel that they've taken the wrong risks. (Live and learn! )

Do you like the board game Risk?


----------



## pdswife

I've never played it before... is it fun?


----------



## Piccolina

I think so (it involves "military strategies" of sorts in order to "take over the world") , but I much prefer Clue or Scrabble.


Do you like cards or board games more?


----------



## Barbara L

I love both, but do you know I love board games just a little more?  Have you ever heard of a dice game called Farkle?  


 Barbara


----------



## Piccolina

No, I have not heard of Farkle, how do you play it?


----------



## pdswife

Jessica... would you like to play ONline scrabble some day?


----------



## middie

did you know i play literatti on yahoo ?


----------



## pdswife

Did you know that I do too?


----------



## cara

do you know I'm in your list? ;o))


----------



## pdswife

my yahoo list?


----------



## cara

on the literatti list 
I also play it sometimes.. ;o))
and what is the question now?


----------



## pdswife

gull dern.. do you know I am confused again?


( I didn't know that there was a Literatti list)


----------



## Barbara L

Do you know that my daughter and I used to play Literati just about every day?  And that I would love to play with some of you someday?  Do you also know that she always seems to beat me at Literati, but I always beat her at Scrabble?  

 Barbara
(Piccolina--In Farkle you roll 5 dice.  You get points for straights and 3 of any number.  Three 1's is worth 1,000, three 2's is 200, 3's are 300, and so on.  I will write all the rules down someday and post them. In fact, I have even seen rules online, through they were slightly different than the rules I learned.  It is really a fun game!)


----------



## cara

can you imagine that I have some problems playing that in english? ;o)


----------



## pdswife

Do you know that I think your English is VERY good?


----------



## cara

do you know I have the feeling it improves from day to day?


----------



## pdswife

Do you think "talking" to all of us on DC helps?


----------



## cara

I think so.... at least with the cooking vocabulary... ;o))
Can you imagine that after an evening here at DC's I even think and talk english with Frank?


----------



## pdswife

Does Frank speak English too?


----------



## Piccolina

Does Frank like hanging out with you on DC?


----------



## cara

yes his english is as good as mine even if he`s a bit more technical... he trades Used farming equipment...
DO you know he is the only german speaking in his little group?


----------



## Piccolina

Does he wish that he had other German speakers there to talk to?


----------



## Raven

Ich weiß, daß ich wurde.  Nicht wurden Sie? 

~ Raven ~


----------



## luvs

did you know i know some German?


----------



## pdswife

Did you know that my father is half German and that makes me 1/4 German?


----------



## Barbara L

Do you know that I'm half German and half Swedish? And do you know I always say I'm backwards because I'm half Swedish and don't like coffee and half German and don't like beer?!  

 Barbara


----------



## Raven

Can you believethat I'm 100% Southern and hate Sweet Potatoes? AND Pecan Pie??

~ Raven ~


----------



## Piccolina

Do you know that the best pecan pie I've ever had was made by my second cousin's wife, and neither of them are southern?


----------



## cara

do you know it`s snowing over here in Hannover?


----------



## TXguy

Speaking of snow... how would I know that the two days after Christmas were going to be in the 80's???


----------



## cara

can you imagine, without my conversionside I had no idea what 80s are? We just have centigrades over here....


----------



## Piccolina

Do you know that in Canada, some of us have a tendancy to use "C" temps when it's cold (such as saying, "burrrrr it's -10 out there") and "F" temps when it's hot (like, "wow, can you believe that it got up to 102 degrees today?"). Do you think that people in other countries do that too?


----------



## cara

hmm... that sounds difficult....
you have to know both... Could you manage that?


----------



## Piccolina

I sort of grew up with both so it's fine for me, though it might take me a sec to give an exact conversion off the top of my head. It's funny too because I sometimes work in inches and sometimes in centimetres. And when it comes to cooking, though I'm an eternal fan of measuriing in "cups", I've gotten quite accustomed to cooking in "grams" too. What do you use in Germany, cups or grams? (or something else?)


----------



## cara

usually we have grams... but I know baking racipes working with cups...
don`t you think, it`s easier to measure if you just take a cup?


----------



## Piccolina

I do too, I love working in cups and tbsp/tsp! 

Do you know that I've seen British cookbooks call for " a wineglass" amount of an ingredient, and I don't know how much that is, do you?


----------



## cara

a wineglass??? 
maybe that is for the celebrities?? 
maybe they are too dignified to cook with cups?


----------



## pdswife

I would think it would be about half the size of a good sized coffee cup, don't you?


----------



## cara

I think it's about 0.2L.... that is the usual wineglas volumen...
do you think that is common?


----------



## pdswife

I don't drink wine but... haven't I seen really small wine glasses and really large wine glasses?


----------



## cara

don't you know that depends on if you have white wine or red whine, if you have a Bordeaux or a Port....?


----------



## pdswife

Port... isn't that the left side of a boat?


----------



## cara

my dictionary tells me you are right..  
but didn`T you know it`s also a portugese (mostly) Red WIne... rather heavy one?


----------



## cara

Do you that I will go and open a bottle of good austrian red wine now?


----------



## pdswife

I think my Bil made me try some at Christmas... is it very sweet??


----------



## cara

it is... and it has more Alcohol than most other wines due to its making... but portwine is a science for itself... nothing for me...
can you imagine I prefer the dry Red`s?


----------



## pdswife

Did you know that most red wines make me very ill?


----------



## middie

do you know they can trigger migraines for many people ?


----------



## pdswife

Did you know I was one of them?


----------



## middie

how was i to know ?


----------



## pdswife

Haven't I told you my life story yet?


----------



## middie

no... did you want to ?


----------



## pdswife

Do you want to hear it now... or would your rather wait for the book?


----------



## wasabi

*Will you autograph it for me?*


----------



## pdswife

Should I sign it with my real name or pdswife?


----------



## middie

would you sign it with both ?


----------



## wasabi

*Will you sign it to Wasabi or Linda?*


----------



## pdswife

"To my dear friends at DC
May you enjoy reading my life as
much as I've enjoyed living it."

much love, Trish  Pdswife.  How does that sound??


----------



## middie

sounds okay to me how about you ?


----------



## pdswife

I don't think it's exactly right... can I think about a proper
signing tonight as I'm sleeping?


----------



## middie

will you get back to us in the morning ?


----------



## cara

is the sound of the signing so important? Isn't it the message behind?


----------



## cartwheelmac

Well did you know I am starting to write an autobiography? and once I get it on the computer I might post somehere if you guys wanted?

Cameron


----------



## TXguy

An autobiography? did you know that those things can take years to write?


----------



## Piccolina

Do you know that that makes sense, given that it took years to live all of your experiences. Would you rather write your own or have someone write an autobiography about you?


----------



## middie

you know i think i'd rather write my own since i know exactly what and how things happened. what about you ?


----------



## cara

I never thought of doing that.... Don't you think I'm still too young?


----------



## pdswife

It all depends... have you had a boring or an interesting life so far?


----------



## cara

I think a bit of both...

did you know that KLM flies two persons from Hannover to Seattle for 1328Euros only??


----------



## pdswife

Round Trip???


----------



## cara

yes.. round trip..
tha is a fair price, isn't it?


----------



## pdswife

Well... I think it sounds like a good price but.. what do I know??


----------



## urmaniac13

Cara, that sounds awfully high, are you flying first class? or wouldn't it be much cheaper if you can get to Frankfurt first then take off from there?


----------



## jkath

Wouldn't it be cheaper to bike there?


----------



## pdswife

wouldn't she sink when she tried to cross the ocean?


----------



## jkath

Couldn't she wear arm floaties and pump up the tires reeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeel good?


----------



## pdswife

Or maybe just put on some scuba gear??


----------



## jkath

Do you suppose she could find Nemo while she was scuba-ing?
Or is that "Scubing?"


----------



## pdswife

Are you asking me how to spell???????????????
Did you know that makes me laugh!


----------



## middie

wouldn't that be phrased as scuba diving ?
or maybe snorkeling ?


----------



## jkath

Middie, do you know everything?


----------



## cara

you are sooooo caring (do you say so??)  

Urmaniac, that is for two persons for about 5000mi.. do you really think taht is expensive? 
btw: could you imagine that it is actually cheaper to go from Hannover than from Frankfurt??


----------



## jkath

Do you realize we're learning about Geography here?


----------



## pdswife

Maybe we should all meet in Amsterdam?


----------



## Barbara L

Does anyone know what SCUBA stands for?  And do you know who invented it and gave it that name?

 Barbara


----------



## jkath

(Self-Contained Underwater Breathing Apparatus) Did you know I knew it and didn't have to google it?
Can you tell me who named it?


----------



## Barbara L

Do you know you're right?  lol  And would it surprise you to know that Jacques Cousteau and Emile Gagnon invented it?  

 Barbara


----------



## cara

Do you know it`s only 1 1/2h till New Year in Germany?


----------



## Piccolina

Do you know that is 2 1/2 hours to go in Ireland? (Since you'll get there first Cara, let us know how it goes )


----------



## pdswife

8 hours here until the New Year begins.... do you think I should stay awake and watch the ball drop?


----------



## Piccolina

Can you tell me about wathcing the ball drop? We don't have a TV


----------



## pdswife

We missed it... or I would have been glad to tell you all about it..can you wait until next year?


----------



## Piccolina

No problem, Pdswife  Do you think that 2006 is going to be a better year for the world than 2005 was?


----------



## cartwheelmac

My brother says Jacques Cousteau invented and named the scuba gear.

Cameron


----------



## Barbara L

Piccolina said:
			
		

> No problem, Pdswife  Do you think that 2006 is going to be a better year for the world than 2005 was?


Do you know that I think it will be much better for James and me?

 Barbara


----------



## Piccolina

Barbara L said:
			
		

> Do you know that I think it will be much better for James and me?


 Do you know that I wish that for you with all my heart! I hope it is a better year in many repsects for Tony and I, too 

_(Changing the subject  a bit..._) Do you think that the groundhog will see his shadow in February?


----------



## Barbara L

Do you know I have no idea?  Do you also know that Groundhog Day is one of my favorite movies?   

 Barbara


----------



## pdswife

Barbara... did you know that Paulie LOVES that movie??

( and yes I think it will be a better year for You and James
and Jessica and Tony too!!!!!)


----------



## texasgirl

Why can't I ever read a recipe all the way through??????????


----------



## pdswife

oh no... don't ya have enough of the most important ingredient???


----------



## texasgirl

I have the ingredients, but, didn't see that I have to freeze corazon's kahlua mousse overnight. Have you ever had a taste for something and not been able to have it?


----------



## pdswife

Do you know that's why I hardly EVER make anything that has to sit over night?


----------



## texasgirl

Do you know I sneaked a taste?

{YUMMY!}


----------



## pdswife

and was it WONDERFUL?


----------



## Piccolina

Aren't most desserts wonderful?


----------



## cartwheelmac

Don't you think that we post to much on here?

Cameron


----------



## Piccolina

cartwheelmac said:
			
		

> Don't you think that we post to much on here?


 Not at all, why do you think that you post here too much?


----------



## jkath

Are you saying we all talk too much?


----------



## middie

isn't more of a friendly chat ?


----------



## pdswife

Don't you think the friendships we've made here are very very important?


----------



## middie

how could we think otherwise ???


----------



## pdswife

I'm not sure.. are you?


----------



## wasabi

Do you think we would be posting as much as we do if this was an unfriendly place?


----------



## pdswife

??? why do you think we all get along so well????


----------



## wasabi

Did you know it's because I have so much respect for our members?


----------



## jkath

did you know I think all of you are wonderful?


----------



## texasgirl

Did ya'll know, that you are all my only friends? {I don't socialize with anyone but my family.}


----------



## middie

did you know i adore you guys too ?


----------



## Piccolina

Speaking of love....Do you think that it's too soon to think about Valentine's Day?


----------



## pdswife

didn't you know Piccolina... that every day can be heart day if you're in LOVE???


----------



## Barbara L

Do you know that James is the only man who has ever bought me flowers?

 Barbara


----------



## pdswife

That's so sweet Barbara... what was the reason that he 
gave them to you?


----------



## Piccolina

Do we (this applies to both gals and guys) need a reason to get flowers, isn't just being the special person that we each are reason enough?


----------



## cara

Isn't that a reason?


----------



## Piccolina

That is very philosophical of you to point out, Cara - good call 

Do you ever need a reason to give any gift?


----------



## pdswife

Isn't giving better than getting?


----------



## Barbara L

Do you know that James has given me flowers for Valentine's and for my birthday, and I think at least once "just because?"   And do you know that he was upset because no other man ever gave me flowers?  

 Barbara


----------



## Barbara L

pdswife said:
			
		

> Isn't giving better than getting?


Do you know I think so too?

 Barbara


----------



## Piccolina

_*For all of my DC friends*_







The great thing about virtual flowers is that they never wilt, don't you think?


----------



## jkath

And wouldn't you think that virtual chocolates would be better for us too?


----------



## Piccolina

jkath said:
			
		

> And wouldn't you think that virtual chocolates would be better for us too?


 You've got a very good point there, I think my waist line would like them more 

Don't those chocolate strawberries look gorgeous though?


----------



## pdswife

Don't ya just love white chocolate?


----------



## cara

do you know I have to look for chocolate now?


----------



## pdswife

lol... will you let us know if you find any?


----------



## cara

I did, I did... it's just short after christmas, there is still something left...
do you want to have any?


----------



## pdswife

please!  Do you think I could have one small piece?


----------



## cara

of course... help yourself: 








http://www.lindtusa.com/shop_product_detail.cfm?PID=21&PageNum_GetProducts=2&ProductShopBy=boxedhttp://www.lindtusa.com/shop_product_detail.cfm?PID=21&PageNum_GetProducts=2&ProductShopBy=boxed

do you think, you will find one?


----------



## pdswife

May I have the center one??

And thank you!


----------



## cara

take it - it's yours.. it's with marzipan.... 
did you know I don't like marzipan?


----------



## Piccolina

Do you know that I love marzipan?

(Almonds are my favourite nut, well unless we're counting DH )


----------



## cara

do you wonder if I don't like almonds, too?


----------



## Barbara L

Do you know, I think I have gained weight just reading these posts?!

 Barbara


----------



## cara

hmm.. poor Barbara ;o))

do you know I will join Frank on the sofa now?


----------



## Maidrite

And they think we can't be on at the same time even when my computer is DOA ! DO YA KNOW WHAT I MEAN HONEY BUNNY ?


----------



## Barbara L

Yes, I do.  And do you know that I am wondering why I am still sitting here at work and not on my way home?   

 Barbara


----------



## pdswife

is it because if you go home you'll get on to DC and the next thing you know it'll be 2:00am??


----------



## Barbara L

Do you think it could be because my sweetie is on DC at home instead of picking me up?    

 Barbara


----------



## pdswife

ahhhh are you mad at him for making you wait??


----------



## Barbara L

No, do you know that I'm not?  But do you also know that I would love to go home now?   

 Barbara


----------



## pdswife

did you know I just told him to come pick you up??


----------



## Barbara L

Do you know I just saw that?!  Since he hasn't responded, do you think he is on the way to get me?

 Barbara


----------



## pdswife

that could be.. how far are you from home??


----------



## Piccolina

Wouldn't it be so awesome if everyone had their own car, and we didn't have to worry about getting rides?


----------



## pdswife

don't you think that would cause lots of pollution though??


----------



## Barbara L

Do you know we are about 6 miles from where I work?  And that I have my own car, but it needs a little work?  And do you know that if James gets the job he hopes to get, he will work just a few blocks from me?   

 Barbara


----------



## Piccolina

Do you think that you two would be able to get together for lunch then?


----------



## pdswife

Do you know that I'm crossing my fingers and toes that he does get that job???


----------



## Piccolina

Do you know that I'm doing the same? (I so hope he gets it!!!)


----------



## pdswife

Do you know that I believe that good things happen to good people?


----------



## jkath

Do you know I was gone for the day and am totally out of the loop on the conversation?


----------



## wasabi

*Jump right in, we're all Lost. *


----------



## middie

aren't we all ?


----------



## pdswife

isn't it fun to be lost all together?


----------



## middie

do you think we'll ever be found ?


----------



## pdswife

Should someone send out the search teams?


----------



## Barbara L

How about we all just find each other?   

 Barbara


----------



## wasabi

Then we'll all have a party?


----------



## cara

with bbq, lemonade and beer?


----------



## middie

how about games ?


----------



## pdswife

Pin the tail on the donkey??


----------



## wasabi

*Spin the bottle?*


----------



## texasgirl

Truth or Dare?


----------



## shannon in KS

Which one should we play first?


----------



## texasgirl

Wouldn't any of them get us into trouble ?


----------



## shannon in KS

What's that saying?  "well behaved women seldom make history"?


----------



## pdswife

I'm good... does that mean I"ll never be a chapter in a history book?


----------



## cara

pds, don't you think that's up to you? ;o)
Isn't evereyone in someones history?


----------



## Piccolina

Have you ever stoped to think about how many people's histories you are in?


----------



## wasabi

Did you know my ex is history?


----------



## Piccolina

So are you saying that he ex-ited your life?


----------



## wasabi

*How about he doesn't exist? *


----------



## Barbara L

Do you know that my ex thought he was God's gift to women?  

 Barbara


----------



## wasabi

*Did you know we can re-gift? *


----------



## Barbara L

wasabi said:
			
		

> *Did you know we can re-gift? *


 Thank goodness!  Are you aware that I made out much better the second time?  

 Barbara


----------



## wasabi

Second time's the charm, isn't it? My guy is a keeper.


----------



## Barbara L

Did you know that for me, every day's a Maidrite day?    

 Barbara


----------



## middie

do you guys realize how lucky you are ?


----------



## pdswife

Don't ya think the world would be a better place if
everyone was in love with the person they were married to and that they
liked them a whole bunch too??


----------



## Piccolina

Would that be considered a romantic utopia?


----------



## pdswife

I think it would be known as that and do  you know that I'd love it??


----------



## Piccolina

Can you imagine how much more happiness there would be in the world?


----------



## pdswife

do you think everyone would wake up in the morning smiling?


----------



## Maidrite

Do you know its the way you view things ? I am even hard to get along with  .................... OK not really  , but I have a "Maidrite Day" whatever the STORM LOL !!!!!!!!  
DID YOU KNOW I LOVE BARBARA ???????????


----------



## pdswife

Do you know Maidrite that we may have gotten the idea?


----------



## Piccolina

Do you think Maidrite would like to put his message of love to Barbara on a billboard?


----------



## wasabi

You mean that wasn't a billboard?


----------



## Piccolina

Good point, Wasabi 

Do you think that they would let him use the giant one in Time Square?


----------



## pdswife

Or could he paint it on a freeway overpass?


----------



## wasabi

I don't see why not. Doesn't he wear his heart on his sleeve?


----------



## pdswife

and doesn't he shout it from the mountain tops?


----------



## wasabi

*Does Barbara know she is a lucky lady? Does Maidrite know he is a lucky man?*


----------



## pdswife

I don't know... shouldn't we ask them?


----------



## Barbara L

Do you know that most of the time (including right now) I would agree with you?  

 Barbara


----------



## pdswife

but... what about now??


----------



## Barbara L

Do you know that nothing has changed in the last few minutes?  lol  Well, that's not true--do you know that I love my sweetie even more than I did the last time I responded?   

 Barbara


----------



## pdswife

On a scale of 1-100 how much love are you feeling right now?


----------



## Barbara L

Would you think I'm too sappy if I say 100?   

 Barbara


----------



## pdswife

Don't you know.. I was expecting you to say 106?


----------



## Maidrite

She can't because 106 is what I say about HER !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! CASE CLOSED I AM A LUCKY MAN ! 

Did you know I am So Lucky, I almost didn't play this game right ?


----------



## pdswife

What does lucky have to do with playing this game???


----------



## Piccolina

Do you think that perhaps he was so busy thinking about his lovely Barbara that he forgot how to play this game?


----------



## middie

that's a possibility don't you think ?


----------



## pdswife

isn't everything a possibility??


----------



## Piccolina

Do you think it would be possible to meet all of you guys in person and have a meal together?


----------



## kimbaby

what kinda meal are we having?


----------



## Piccolina

Do you think that we should have a    	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	potluck, and everyone can bring their favourite dish?


----------



## middie

what happens if there's 10 different potato salads ?


----------



## pdswife

oh.. that would be bad wouldn't it???


----------



## cara

maybe someone should organize it a bit?


----------



## Piccolina

Who should we get to organize it?


----------



## middie

how about you picco ?
cara ?


----------



## pdswife

do you know I"d be glad to help?


----------



## texasgirl

Oh, Oh, can I come too


----------



## pdswife

Should we invite Texas??  
I think so don't you all??


----------



## middie

why wouldn't we ?


----------



## Maidrite

I say Yes to Texasgirl, and I would love 10 kinds of Potato Salad I love it, I will be the Judge if that is ok ????????? 
Oh and can we please have Frosted covered Sugar Cookies ??????????? 
I might bring some Skor Bars LOL if it is ok ?


----------



## middie

do you know how hard it is to find skor bars around here ?
will you please bring some ???


----------



## Barbara L

Do you know that my mom had a recipe for Buttercrunch Candy that is a zillion times better than Almond Roca, Heath, and Skor (which are my favorites!)?  And do you know that I will post it when I find it?

 Barbara


----------



## pdswife

Do you know I am waiting to read that recipe?


----------



## Maidrite

DO YOU KNOW I AM READY TO TASTE THAT RECIPE IN ACTION ???????


----------



## pdswife

Do you mean she's never made it for you?


----------



## middie

you know i'm looking forward to seeing that recipe ?


----------



## Piccolina

You know, I think that if we have 10 kinds of potato salad we should also have some pasta salad too, don't you think?


----------



## jkath

Please, can there be 10 kinds of desserts?


----------



## Piccolina

jkath said:
			
		

> Please, can there be 10 kinds of desserts?


 Sure thing, I'll bring several myself, any requests?


----------



## jkath

Can you make a hot fudge lava cake with a heavy cream sauce on top?


----------



## Piccolina

jkath said:
			
		

> Can you make a hot fudge lava cake with a heavy cream sauce on top?


 My mouth swooned in happiness at the thought and my thighs shuttered at your suggestion, but the answer is a most resounding yes! 

Would you like a caramel hot pudding cake too?


----------



## pdswife

Can I have a dish of vanilla ice cream with that hot caramel pudding cake??


----------



## Piccolina

Would anyone like to make some homemade vanilla ice cream?


----------



## Maidrite

Yes may I have some please Jessica ?


----------



## pdswife

Did you know that I make the worlds BEST vanilla ice cream???


----------



## CookinBlondie

Did you know that if you add a little cinnamon to your vanilla ice-cream, you'll never experience anything better?


----------



## pdswife

How much should I add??


----------



## cara

who will join me for an hour fitness run?


----------



## CookinBlondie

I add about 2 Tablespoons of Cinnamon and 2 Teaspoons of sugar should suffice for a few scoops of ice-cream don't you?

Where would we fun to?  Could we shop on the way back?


----------



## jkath

Can we stop at some vintage clothing shops on our run?


----------



## pdswife

I don't see why not... any body feel differently?


----------



## cara

I'm not sure....don`t you think, its better for fitness to run through?


----------



## jkath

But isn't it more fun to shop?


----------



## cara

no doubt.... but what's with all the calories from the sweets and cakes?


----------



## Piccolina

Do you think it would be possible to recreate food so that everything was calorie free? 

(Don't we wish! )


----------



## pdswife

If we could... does that mean I could have vanilla ice cream EVERY night???


----------



## Piccolina

Wouldn't you get tired of the same flavour every day?


----------



## pdswife

How could I ever get tired of vanilla ice cream??


----------



## cara

don't you think that would affect the flavour??


----------



## pdswife

Isn't that always the problem with fat free healthy type foods??


----------



## cara

doesn't it depend on how you prepare them?


----------



## Piccolina

Don't you think that herbs and spices can do a lot to salvage "lost" flavour?


----------



## cara

yes... can you imagine that is exactly my opinion?


----------



## pdswife

What about parsley and oregano?


----------



## cara

did I tell you I don't like parsley?


----------



## pdswife

Don't like parsley.. how could that be??


----------



## cara

Would you believe I don't like the taste of it?


----------



## pdswife

How would you explain the taste of it?


----------



## cara

what do  say about awful?  
(he ll, I can't even explain that in german... )


----------



## pdswife

Do you know that you often make me laugh Cara?


----------



## cara

Can you explain me why??


----------



## pdswife

It's because you are funny, don't you realize that?


----------



## cara

hmm... do you believe it's not always my intention to be funny? ;o)


----------



## pdswife

I'm very trusting.. don't you know I believe everything you tell me?


----------



## cara

sometimes it's better if you don't?


----------



## pdswife

Do you know that trusting the wrong people has gotten me
in to trouble in the past?


----------



## cara

I believe you - can you imagine I had the same problem?


----------



## pdswife

Do you think we should change and quit trusting so easily?


----------



## cara

no - I don't think so.... 
don't you feel you met more people worth trusting in than the others?
wouldn't that be unfair against (?) all the true people?


----------



## pdswife

Do you know.. that I believe you are right again??


----------



## cara

can you imagine im always right?


----------



## pdswife

lol... I've never met anyone who is always right... have you???


----------



## cara

not really... do you think, that person exists?


----------



## pdswife

not yet.. maybe in the future?


----------



## cara

that would mean, people would start learning from mistakes?


----------



## pdswife

wow!  Do you know that is a great idea?


----------



## cara

don't you think it's impossible?


----------



## pdswife

I'm not really sure.. some of us can learn, can't we?


----------



## middie

what are we learning ?


----------



## pdswife

Didn't we learn everything we needed to know in kindergarten?


----------



## cara

Did you learn how to drive a car (no bobby car!!) in the Kindergarten?


----------



## Piccolina

What is a bobby car?


----------



## pdswife

My dad's name is Bobby... is it his car?


----------



## Piccolina

It depends, how many miles to the gallon does he get?


----------



## pdswife

can you wait for a minute while I call and ask him??


----------



## cara

you don't want tell me, you don't know bobby cars over there, do you??


----------



## pdswife

I don't think we do.. has anyone else seen a bobby car here in the states?


----------



## cara

do you know I had always thought that is something typical american?

http://www.goethe.de/kug/kue/des/ddd/ddd/car/enindex.htm


----------



## pdswife

well.. we have little cars like that.. but did you know we don't call them Bobby cars??


----------



## cara

what do you call it?


----------



## pdswife

I have no idea... can you believe that??


----------



## cara

Maybe it doesn't have a special name in the US?


----------



## pdswife

Maybe, we just call it a little push car?


----------



## cara

well, I think I can live without that ;o)
do you know I will go to bed now? ;o)


----------



## pdswife

do you know that i hope you sleep well and dream sweet?


----------



## cara

I did not sleep that well  
hope you did?

do you also have the feeling we are the last survivors here?


----------



## pdswife

I used to sleep so well... but do you know for the last two weeks I've been having big problems sleeping and that it's driving me crazy??


----------



## cara

did you change anything?


----------



## pdswife

Do you know that yesterday was the first day in two weeks 
that I've had coffee or tea and that that's been the only change?


----------



## cara

did you sleep better after the coffee?
Frank is addicted to caffeine, if he doesn't get his coffee a day he gets a headache...


----------



## pdswife

see that's what I don't understand... after I quit drinking it ( I used to drink A LOT of it ) that's when the not sleeping well started.  Do you know why that would happen??


----------



## cara

Could it be that you are addicted,too?
probably some synapses can't get without it and they are the ones for good sleep?


----------



## Maidrite

Cara we use to have the Big Wheel, Peddle Cars, Poggo Sticks, Scooters, Bikes, Trikes. Hand Made Products are so Much Better !

What happened To all those Greats ????????


----------



## Piccolina

Maidrite said:
			
		

> What happened To all those Greats ????????


 Do you think that Nintendo, Super Nintendo, Sega, Play Station, X-Box, Dream Cast and GameBoy had anything to do with it?


----------



## Barbara L

With so many kids sitting in the living room playing video games, do you think we will end up with a generation of people with huge thumbs and big rears?

 Barbara


----------



## Piccolina

Do you think that more kids would play outside if someone just helped them to realize how fun it can be?


----------



## pdswife

Don't you think kids should be forced to go outside and play?????????


----------



## Maidrite

Just Tell The Kids They can Get into more Trouble outside, Then Move out of the way !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  
Do You think That would work ????  
And how long do ya think it would be before Your Neighbors hated You ???


----------



## middie

do you know we had too much fun when we were outside ?
do you know how hard it was to get us to come in for the night
with no tears ?


----------



## Piccolina

Don't you wish that someone would tell us to go outside and play now?!!!


----------



## middie

will you play hide and go seek with me ?


----------



## Piccolina

I would love to! That game is such a blast 

Would you like to play "red rover" as well?


----------



## pdswife

Red Rover 
Red Rover send Jessica right over.  Did you know that was one of my favorite childhood games??


----------



## Piccolina

It was one of my favourites too! Cool 

Afterwards to you want to go swimming and play "Marco Polo"?


----------



## pdswife

sure!  Do I have to wear a swimming cap?


----------



## Piccolina

Not unless you want to 

Do you want to bring air mattresses too?


----------



## pdswife

Sure that sounds like a great idea... I'm going to get a green one, what color do you want?


----------



## Maidrite

I WANT A BLUE ONE.................  
Does anyone remember RED LIGHT..............GREEN LIGHT ? 
OR 4-SQUARE, Hop SCOTCH, Teather Ball ? ONE of My Favorites "KICK THE CAN" ?


----------



## jkath

Anyone wanna challenge me to a nice game of tetherball?


----------



## middie

do you know i always lose at tehterball ?
maybe it's cause i'm so short ?


----------



## pdswife

Do you think it could because you're afraid of the ball hitting you in
the face?


( I am)


----------



## middie

ooh yeah that could hurt huh ?


----------



## pdswife

I don't think it would feel good... do you?


----------



## Maidrite

IT WILL QUIT HURTING WHEN THE PAIN GOES AWAY.......... DON'T YOU THINK ???????????


----------



## pdswife

and how long will that take?


----------



## Piccolina

Doesn't everyone have their own levels of pain tolerance?


----------



## pdswife

mine is low.. where is yours?


----------



## Maidrite

Piccolina said:
			
		

> Doesn't everyone have their own levels of pain tolerance?


Pain is something, the more you have of it, the more you can Tolerate of it, Don't you think ??????


----------



## jkath

Don't you think women should have a higher pain tolerance than men? After all, aren't we the ones birthin' the babies?


----------



## Piccolina

Can you imagine if men could have babies too?


----------



## pdswife

Would the Earth have twice as many
people on it?


----------



## Piccolina

Hmmm morning sickness, swollen ankles, stretch marks, no booze for at least 9 months, actually birthing a baby that weighs an average of 7 lbs...Some how I doubt it, don't you?


----------



## cara

don't you think men would be extinct?


----------



## pdswife

Would that be a good or bad thing?


----------



## Piccolina

Lol, do you think that we should consult the men about this idea?


----------



## mudbug

why would I want to live in a world without men?


----------



## CookinBlondie

Don't you think that the world would be a little too sane without men?


----------



## pdswife

Do you think that would be a little dull?


----------



## CookinBlondie

What would girls talk about at sleep overs if men didn't exist?  Wouldn't truth or dare kind of die off?


----------



## pdswife

And who could we play spin the bottle with?


----------



## wasabi

Who would make our hearts go pitter-pat?


----------



## pdswife

And who would answer
when we asked  "do these jeans make me look fat"?


----------



## Maidrite

I am not sure but Last time I checked it takes Two Sexes to Tango, Am I wrong Here ??????????? One without the other is a Done Deal am I wrong here ????????


----------



## pdswife

are you ever wrong?


----------



## cara

Isn't everybody wrong sometimes?(except for me of course.. )


----------



## pdswife

When was the last time I was wrong??


----------



## Piccolina

Don't you think it's a good thing if you can't remember the last time that you were wrong?


----------



## pdswife

is it ever good to lose your memory?

( it happens more and more around here.  : (


----------



## Piccolina

If I remember would you like me to tell you?


----------



## pdswife

could you
would you do that for me???


----------



## cara

who would not do that for you?


----------



## Piccolina

Do you think I should write myself a reminder?


----------



## cara

do you think you need it?


----------



## pdswife

am I so wonderful that no one can say NO to me??

lolololol!


----------



## cara

don't you think you are?


----------



## pdswife

Do you know.. I'd have to answer NO to that???


----------



## cara

you have problems saying no??


----------



## pdswife

YES I have big problems saying NO.. didn't you know that already???


----------



## cara

can you imagine I never payed attention to that?


----------



## pdswife

you didn't pay attention to me?


----------



## cara

don't you think you got me wrong? ;o)


----------



## pdswife

Didn't we decide that I am never wrong... 
or wait... was that you???


----------



## cara

That was me - or don't you agree?


----------



## pdswife

Do you know.. I can't remember back that far...??


----------



## cara

don't you think that is a good excuse? ;o))


----------



## pdswife

don't ya know I love a good excuse?


----------



## cara

Is there anybody who does not?


----------



## pdswife

are there people who never need excusses?


----------



## TXguy

do you ever need one?


----------



## pdswife

Do you have a few that I could use??


----------



## Piccolina

Is not having an excuse it's own excuse?


----------



## pdswife

does the "dog ate my homework" work as one?


----------



## Piccolina

Sure it does, Pdswife 

Does "it was my husband's idea" count as one?


----------



## pdswife

Isn't " it was my husband's idea" the truth most of the time??


----------



## TXguy

As a boy, I resent that. shouldn't it be: "It was my wife's idea" part of the time?


----------



## CookinBlondie

What if you aren't married?  Does it become the boyfriend's fault?  Or does the fault get shifted to the sibling or the parent?


----------



## pdswife

lol... Ya mean I can blame it on my husband or my mother???????????


----------



## CookinBlondie

I think you can blame whoever you want to.  Is that right, or have I been wrong for almost 16 years?


----------



## cara

don`t you think it would be the best to blame it on "poor genetic material"?


----------



## Piccolina

Did someone mention jeans?


----------



## cara

what's wrong with my jeans???


----------



## pdswife

Isn't that a hole in the knee??


----------



## cara

didn't you clean your glasses?


----------



## Piccolina

Do you wear glasses?


----------



## cara

Do you think I have bad eyes???  


(I think I should, but I don't )) )


----------



## pdswife

what color are your eyes?


----------



## Piccolina

cara said:
			
		

> Do you think I have bad eyes???
> 
> 
> (I think I should, but I don't )) )


 No not at all, I was just asking a question  - Sorry if you took it the wrong way, my apologies Cara, dear.


----------



## Piccolina

pdswife said:
			
		

> what color are your eyes?



My eyes are *green*, what colour are your's?


----------



## pdswife

Didn't you know that they are greenish brown?


----------



## Piccolina

I've always liked my eye colour, are you happy with your's?


----------



## middie

did you know i look better with green and blue contacts than i do with my brown eyes ?


----------



## pdswife

Did you know that I knew a boy once who had one brown eye and one blue eye?


----------



## Piccolina

Did you find his eyes pretty to look at?


----------



## middie

did you know i love grey eyes ???


----------



## pdswife

Gray is nice but did you know dark brown is my favorite?


----------



## middie

you mean dark brown like chocolate ?


----------



## pdswife

more like melted chocolate, don't you think that's even better??


----------



## middie

with really long eyelashes ?
you know.. ones women
would kill for ?


----------



## pdswife

oh yeah... have you seen Paulie's eyes?


----------



## middie

no... does he have those eyes ?


----------



## pdswife

did you know it is one of the many reasons I married him?


----------



## middie

how many reasons do you have ? lol


----------



## pdswife

would you like to help me count them...?


----------



## Piccolina

Isn't it an infinate number?


----------



## pdswife

what is the highest number that anyone has ever counted to?


----------



## middie

are we supposed to remember ?


----------



## pdswife

Am I right thinking it must end in a 9?


----------



## middie

can they end in a 10 ? lol


----------



## pdswife

They could but isn't 999 higher than  910?  lol


----------



## Piccolina

Do you want me to ask Tony later when he gets home, he's a math wiz?


----------



## pdswife

would you do that for me?


----------



## Piccolina

I'd be happy to 

Do you know that math was not my best subject in high school?


----------



## pdswife

did you know it was not my best subject ever??


----------



## Piccolina

(We're cut from the same cloth than  I was really good at math until high school than suddenly nothing about it made sense any more! )

What was your best subject?


----------



## pdswife

well.. I'm sure you can't tell by my spelling but.. did you
know that I loved my English classes?


----------



## kimbaby

no I didn't but,did you know english was my best subject in school?


----------



## pdswife

Did you like the reading or writing part better?


----------



## middie

i think the reading was better don't you ?


----------



## pdswife

What is your favorite book to read?


----------



## middie

i'm not sure what was yours ?


----------



## kimbaby

what is mine?


----------



## pdswife

Is it the same as mine?


----------



## kadesma

I don't know, what was yours? 


kadesma


----------



## pdswife

Do you ever read James Patterson?


----------



## wasabi

Did you read "Mary Mary"? If so, did you like it?


----------



## pdswife

What wouldn't I like about it?

( He's got another one coming out this month..!!)


----------



## middie

another one already ?


----------



## kimbaby

another what?


----------



## Piccolina

Can you believe that it's another new month already?


----------



## kimbaby

no,when will it be over?


----------



## middie

well today's what the 2nd ? 28 days... it'll be over in 26 days, right ?


----------



## Piccolina

Do you know that today is Ground Hog's Day?


----------



## middie

do you know that critter saw his shadow ???
and while they're cute critters, did you know i'm 
mad at it ?


----------



## pdswife

Does that mean Seattle is going to have another 30 days of rain?


----------



## kimbaby

i don't know,does it?


----------



## pdswife

Do you know that after this winter Paul
and I've decided to retire to sunny Mexico ( many years from now)??


----------



## middie

can we all retire there with you guys ?


----------



## pdswife

Do you like laying by the pool and doing NOTHING all day long?


----------



## middie

did you know i think that's the perfect life ?


----------



## pdswife

Do you think every one will fit in the second bedroom?


----------



## middie

actually i was thinkin some kind of community for dc memebers only.
think that'll work ?


----------



## pdswife

Did you know there were some beautiful condos right on the beach, how do you think that would work?


----------



## kimbaby

what beach?


----------



## pdswife

The one with the white sand??


----------



## kimbaby

wont the sand get between our toes?


----------



## pdswife

can't you take a nice shower after walking on the beach?


----------



## kimbaby

yes,but what if its to cold?


----------



## pdswife

Could we sit at the bar then and have a few drinks?


----------



## kimbaby

what if I have to many?


----------



## pdswife

Do you want me to stop you after one drink?


----------



## kimbaby

what if I want more?


----------



## pdswife

Well...should I stop you after two?


----------



## kimbaby

what if you don't stop after one?


----------



## pdswife

when have I ever stopped after one???


----------



## kimbaby

i DON'T KNOW?,when?


----------



## pdswife

was it when I tried red wine?


----------



## cara

don't you like red wine?


----------



## pdswife

Didn't you know it makes me very sick??


----------



## Piccolina

Do you know that I've hear other people say the same thing?


----------



## pdswife

Do you know I've heard that too?


----------



## kimbaby

what did you hear?


----------



## pdswife

weren't you paying attention?


----------



## middie

were we supposed to be paying attention ?


----------



## pdswife

Isn't that the polite thing to do while having a conversation?


----------



## middie

i'm sorry.. did you say something ?


----------



## pdswife

Do I need to repeat myself?


----------



## middie

could you just in case ?  *ducking the smack*


----------



## pdswife

just in case what?


----------



## Piccolina

Are you two behaving? 

(Kidding of course )


----------



## middie

picco why on earth would we want to behave ??


----------



## pdswife

Isn't not behaving more fun???


----------



## middie

why do you think we never listened to our parents when they told us to stay out of trouble ?


----------



## pdswife

How do you know I didn't listen?


----------



## middie

does anyone ever listen to their parents ?


----------



## pdswife

Do you think my son ever listened to me???


----------



## Piccolina

middie said:
			
		

> picco why on earth would we want to behave ??


 That is a very, very good point, what was I thinking???


----------



## pdswife

wasn't your lack of thinking that got you into this mess??


----------



## middie

yeah was it ?


----------



## pdswife

was what it??


----------



## middie

okay are YOU not paying attention now ?


----------



## pdswife

Paying attention to what Middie?


----------



## middie

are you lost too ?


----------



## pdswife

oh no.. can't you find me??


----------



## middie

am i not lost with you ?


----------



## pdswife

is that your voice I hear in my head?


----------



## middie

oh no... you hear it too ????????


----------



## pdswife

should I call the men in the white coats
or would you like to call them?


----------



## middie

maybe one of the voices ? and tell them we'll be visiting awhile ?


----------



## pdswife

Will you be visiting alone or bringing your aunt with you?


----------



## middie

roflmao i love her but not that much !!!!!!

can i visit with you instead ?


----------



## Maidrite

Must You Behave ???????????


----------



## wasabi

Me? Behave?


----------



## Maidrite

I Think we are Hopeless in this, Don't you agree ????????


----------



## Piccolina

Don't you think it's best to never give up hope?


----------



## pdswife

What is life with no hope??


----------



## Piccolina

I think that would be a very sad life, don't you?


_*(No hope =  Hope = )*_


----------



## cara

Do you think men can live without hope?


----------



## kimbaby

what man?......


----------



## pdswife

are you talking about my man, again??


----------



## kimbaby

i don't know if I am talking about your man?


----------



## pdswife

You don't know who you're talking about??


----------



## Maidrite

*If its a Man, Does It Matter ??????  *


----------



## KAYLINDA

Isn't talking about a man about the best thing you can do?


----------



## Barbara L

Has anyone seen my Shrimp Boat Captain?
 
 Barbara


----------



## jkath

Is he docking soon?


----------



## Barbara L

Would it sound naughty if I said I hope so?  LOL  

 Barbara


----------



## wasabi

Yes?


----------



## Piccolina

Hmmm, how can you guys tell that it's the weekend?


----------



## kimbaby

how can we tell?


----------



## Barbara L

Do you know you can tell it is the weekend by how late some of us are on here?   

 Barbara


----------



## pdswife

or is it how late some of us are showing up??


----------



## kimbaby

just how late can we show up?


----------



## cara

Can`t we always sohw up`?


----------



## kimbaby

I don't know,can we?


----------



## cara

who should say something against?


----------



## kimbaby

Against What?


----------



## pdswife

against the wall?


----------



## kimbaby

what wall?


----------



## pdswife

Does it really matter which wall?


----------



## kimbaby

what if its the wrong wall?


----------



## pdswife

are you worried that the wall wouldn't support you?


----------



## kimbaby

well it could fall,couldn't it?


----------



## pdswife

but... wouldn't it fall away from you and not on top of you?


----------



## kimbaby

I don't know,would it?


----------



## pdswife

Should we ask a brick layer if he knows?


----------



## kimbaby

maybe we should,you think?


----------



## pdswife

Do you know any brick layers that we could ask?


----------



## kimbaby

maybe we should look in the phone book,what do you think?


----------



## pdswife

I don't have a phone book...do you?


----------



## kimbaby

no,where could we get one?


----------



## pdswife

can we borrow one from the phone company?


----------



## kimbaby

would they let us?


----------



## pdswife

Have you ever got anything FREE from the phone company?


----------



## kimbaby

no,have you?


----------



## pdswife

I haven't tried yet... have you?


----------



## kimbaby

no,maybe we should?


----------



## pdswife

wouldn't it be better if we just bought one so that we'd always have it?


----------



## kimbaby

where are we gonna buy it at?


----------



## cara

did you know that one of my exes is brick layer?


----------



## pdswife

Would you like me to stop at Target while I'm out today?


----------



## cara

what is Target?


----------



## pdswife

( Hi Cara!!!!)

Didn't  you know Target is a store pretty much like Wallmart?


----------



## kimbaby

walmart or targets? should you stop there?


----------



## pdswife

Do I have enough gas to get there and back?


----------



## kimbaby

did you fill up with gas?


----------



## pdswife

lol... haven't I told you... that's Paul's job to take care of?


----------



## cara

did you know that by now only Walmart made its way over the ocean?
is the store so far away?


----------



## pdswife

Is 8 miles far away?


----------



## kimbaby

are you going across the ocean?


----------



## cara

Can you imagine, that it depends on where I want to go?


----------



## kimbaby

where is that you want to go?


----------



## pdswife

Where do you want to go???


----------



## cara

to the bar? (no ocean there ;o)) )


----------



## kimbaby

what will you drink at the bar?


----------



## pdswife

can I have a kaluha and cream?


----------



## kimbaby

is that all your gonna have?


----------



## cara

do you believe me if I say I'm satisfied with beer? ;o)


----------



## kimbaby

are you statisfied with just beer?


----------



## pdswife

Are you sure you don't want a frilly girly drink?


----------



## kimbaby

maybe a daquri?


----------



## pdswife

or one of those cute ones that they serve in a whole pineapple?


----------



## wasabi

Do you want a little umbrella with that? (I never understood what an umbrella has to do with a drink)


----------



## pdswife

Is the umbrella there so can cover your head when the rude guy in the next table throws his drink at you?


----------



## wasabi

And do you know he'll be wearing a pinapple hat?


----------



## pdswife

wouldn't that be sticky??


----------



## kimbaby

what other drink would you like?


----------



## pdswife

It's morning... may I have a big cup of coffee with vanilla cream?


----------



## kimbaby

just vanilla cream?


----------



## pdswife

I think vanilla cream with out coffee would be icky...don't you?


----------



## kimbaby

well I don't know? would it really be that bad?


----------



## pdswife

Have you ever tried it?


----------



## Barbara L

Do you know that I like my coffee with lots of cold milk and no coffee?     

 Barbara


----------



## pdswife

lol..is it still wake you up that way Barbara?


----------



## Barbara L

Don't you know I used Diet Coke or Pepsi for that?  lol

 Barbara


----------



## pdswife

Which do you like better??


----------



## Barbara L

Do you know that when I drank sugared drinks, I liked Pepsi better, but now that I drink just diet, I like Diet Coke better?  Have you tried Diet Cherry Vanilla Coke?   

 Barbara


----------



## Dina

Do you know that I'm hooked on Diet Cherry Pepsi?


----------



## pdswife

Is it ok that I don't like cherry flavored pop?


----------



## Barbara L

Sure Trish--don't you know that leaves more for Dina and me?  

 Barbara


----------



## kimbaby

I am not sure I like it?


----------



## pdswife

You don't know if you like what?


----------



## kimbaby

can't remember what I said,what did I say?


----------



## pdswife

Did you say something... ??


----------



## kimbaby

i know i DID say something,but what?


----------



## pdswife

was it HELLO??


----------



## kimbaby

could have been hello?think it was?


----------



## pdswife

I'm not sure what to think anymore... are you?


----------



## kimbaby

can't seem to remember what to think,maybe we should start from the begining,want to?


----------



## pdswife

which way is the beginning?


----------



## wasabi




----------



## Barbara L

Do you know I love to watch wasabi's bear and cat hula together?   

 Barbara


----------



## pdswife

do you really?


----------



## Barbara L

Don't you think they are adorable doing the hula together?   

 Barbara


----------



## pdswife

Is the cat doing hula too?


----------



## Barbara L

Don't you think it looks like it is?   

 Barbara


----------



## grumblebee

Why on earth would a cat do the hula?


----------



## Piccolina

Do you think that perhaps the cat wants to get in shape?


----------



## kimbaby

do you think the cat will get in to shape?


----------



## Piccolina

What shape should a cat be?


----------



## wasabi

Do you think he cares?


----------



## pdswife

Do you think who cares about what?


----------



## Piccolina

Pdswife, do you think cats care what shape they are?


----------



## pdswife

Do you think they care about anything except for eating and sleeping?


----------



## Piccolina

Do you think that mice might factor into there too?


----------



## pdswife

would you like to own a mouse?


----------



## Piccolina

Never  would you?


----------



## pdswife

Did you know when I was a kid I used to have two rats?


----------



## Piccolina

I didn't know that...Did you buy them or find them?


----------



## pdswife

Did you know my friend gave them to me swearing that they were both girl rats???


Did you know she was wrong and soon instead of two rats we had 10 and then we had ZERO because my mom and dad gave them all to the pet store???


----------



## kimbaby

did you ever get any more rats?


----------



## pdswife

Do the ones my cat bring home count?


----------



## kimbaby

I don't know,did you keep them?


----------



## pdswife

did you know... they don't have heads anymore??


----------



## Piccolina

Cats bring us their kills because they love us though, don't you think?


----------



## kimbaby

maybe,but isn't that gross?


----------



## Piccolina

Yes, wouldn't be nicer if they bought us gifts instead?


----------



## kimbaby

yes it would,What kind of gifts do you think your cat would bring?


----------



## pdswife

Maybe... she could pet me for a change?


----------



## kimbaby

wouldn't her claws hurt you?


----------



## CookinBlondie

Shouldn't dogs bring us gifts too?


----------



## wasabi

Yes they do. Don't you get those little brown packages everyday?


----------



## pdswife

are they wrapped up pretty?


----------



## Piccolina

Do they have bows on them?


----------



## CookinBlondie

Should I get a dog before expecting a gift?  Is owning a dog important in that matter?


----------



## pdswife

Maybe, the neighbors dog can leave you a gift??


----------



## wasabi

Would you like to go to the park and find wonderful gifts left by other dogs?


----------



## Barbara L

Have you ever discovered one of those gifts, while walking barefoot through the yard?   

 Barbara


----------



## pdswife

Do you know that chickens leave you gifts even more than dogs do?


----------



## kadesma

Did you know ducks are far worse than chickens or dogs?

kadesma


----------



## CookinBlondie

Well, did you know that we have rabbits and they leave you hundreds of gifts every day!?


----------



## wasabi

*What gift will you get tomorrow?*


----------



## pdswife

Did you know my hubby already gave me a nice night out and lots of extra hugs and kisses?


----------



## Piccolina

Is there anything better than being loved?


----------



## pdswife

do you think love is worth waiting for?


----------



## jkath

do you know I just read Blondie's question and I nearly spit out my water?


----------



## kimbaby

you didn't choke,did you?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

what kind of gifts do the rabbits leave?


----------



## pdswife

Hey!! Isn't it nice to see Sushi here this morning??


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Arent you sweet?


----------



## pdswife

am I sweet??


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Do I have to taste you?


----------



## wasabi

Do you know what they say in this situation? Get a room.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

How much does it cost?


----------



## middie

ds you own a b and b. aren't the rooms free for you ?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Dont you know the B&B needs money to run?


----------



## middie

isn't there still a ton in the account ?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Do you think the money we have will last forever?


----------



## middie

well it should shouldn't it ?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Did you take economics?


----------



## middie

was i supposed to ?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Arent you interested in learning about finances?


----------



## middie

who's interested in losing money ?????


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Have you found anyone?


----------



## middie

think anyone like that actually exists ?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

You know anyone with money to burn?


----------



## middie

if i did don't you think i'd be with them ?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Are you craving money?


----------



## pdswife

would you introduce me too Middie?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

And what if I did?


----------



## pdswife

what if you didn't??


----------



## middie

sush you know anyone with money ?


----------



## pdswife

I have two dollars .. .is that enough??


----------



## middie

i get payed friday... can we wait till then ?


----------



## pdswife

How many days away is that????


----------



## middie

too many ?


----------



## pdswife

what is too many... three or four???


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Will anyone come to the special VD celebration at the B&B?


----------



## pdswife

Will there be good food there??


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

You expect anything less than FANTASTIC from the B&B?


----------



## middie

did you know i love the b and b ?


----------



## pdswife

What do you love about it?


----------



## middie

what's NOT to love about it ?


----------



## pdswife

could it be the other people that visit there with you??


----------



## middie

it MUST be the people... wouldn't you agree ?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

can we take a survey?


----------



## pdswife

Don't I always agree with you??


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Arent cats wonderful?!


----------



## middie

how can anyone NOT like cats ????


----------



## pdswife

Did you know Lily Queen of cats was starting to go crazy?


----------



## kimbaby

Why Is She Going CraZy?


----------



## middie

is it cause she's a cat ?


----------



## Piccolina

Is she in heat?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

As opposed to cold?


----------



## Piccolina

Is it cold where you live?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Isnt it usually cold in Chicago in the middle of Feb.?


----------



## pdswife

Did you see all the frost in our yard this morning?


----------



## middie

maybe we should all move ?


----------



## pdswife

To Mexico??


----------



## Piccolina

Should we take a cruise to get there?


----------



## pdswife

Or should we fly and get there sooner??


----------



## Piccolina

Does anyone have enough airmiles of all of us to fly there?


----------



## pdswife

I don't ... do you?


----------



## Piccolina

No sorry, perhaps we could find someone with a big private jet instead, what do you think?


----------



## pdswife

Do you think Richard Branson would be willing to let us borrow his?  SHould we invite him along too?


----------



## kimbaby

who is he?


----------



## pdswife

You don't know who Richard is??

http://www.virgin.com/aboutvirgin/allaboutvirgin/whosrichardbranson/default.asp


----------



## kimbaby

he is kinda cute? what do you think?


----------



## pdswife

Isn't it too bad he's married??


----------



## kimbaby

he is? .....


----------



## pdswife

yes...and did you know he had two kids too?


----------



## kimbaby

really? ....


----------



## CookinBlondie

Aren't some of you who are asking about this guy married?


----------



## kimbaby

who me? LoL


----------



## middie

I'm married ?? When the heck did THAT happen and where was i ????


----------



## kimbaby

your not married middie?


----------



## middie

God no. Would you marry an idiot ?


----------



## cara

who is an idiot? And who are you going to marry??


----------



## pdswife

When are you going to toss the "idiot" and find a guy that makes you
smile everyday??


----------



## middie

Oh you didn't know ? The B/f is an idiot.
Isn't that smart to NOT have married him ?


----------



## middie

pdswife said:
			
		

> When are you going to toss the "idiot" and find a guy that makes you
> smile everyday??


 
I thought I did. Wouldn't you know I was wrong again ?


----------



## pdswife

Did you know I was wrong quite a few times
before I found Paulie??


----------



## middie

Well then where's MY paulie ???????


----------



## cara

don't you think one day he will come?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Who is Paullie? What made him so great?


----------



## pdswife

Did you know Paulie had a very cute, smart, nice younger brother?


----------



## cara

Can't you bring them together?


----------



## pdswife

Middie... can you plan a trip to Oregon?


----------



## cara

sushi, you don't know Paulie, the 2nd best husband on earth?


----------



## middie

can you plan a trip to ohio ?


----------



## pdswife

What do you mean by 2nd best husband?


----------



## cara

dont you know the best?


----------



## pdswife

Are you trying to say that your Frank is better
than my Paulie???


----------



## cara

don't you believe me???


----------



## pdswife

Do you think maybe it would be a tie?


----------



## cara

what is a tie?


----------



## kimbaby

you don't know what a tie is?


----------



## pdswife

Should we tell her that a TIE is when two people have a race and they
both cross the finish line at the same time?


----------



## cara

ah.. did you know I thought that?


----------



## pdswife

Do you always think the right thing?


----------



## cara

would you believe me if I say yes?


----------



## pdswife

would you believe ME if I said YES too?


----------



## cara

would anyone believe us?


----------



## pdswife

would anyone believe that I'm still here and not out where I'm supposed to be?


----------



## cara

do you know that we see that?


----------



## kimbaby

we do see that?


----------



## middie

so how about that trip to ohio ?


----------



## pdswife

How many miles is that from Seattle Middie?


----------



## middie

ummm alot ?


----------



## pdswife

I wonder if we could all meet there?


----------



## kimbaby

in seattle?


----------



## pdswife

would you rather
meet in
Issy??


----------



## kimbaby

issy? where is that?


----------



## pdswife

Don't you know.. that it's where I live?


----------



## cara

do you believe I would like to meet  in Issy?


----------



## pdswife

Well, when are you coming?


----------



## kimbaby

I don't know Issy is pretty far from Jennings,isn't it?


----------



## pdswife

Isn't the world much smaller now than it used to be?


----------



## kimbaby

I suppose it is,is that good or bad?


----------



## pdswife

Isn't it good because it makes it easier to make and visit friends?


----------



## kimbaby

YES I see your point,and we are friends,aren't we?


----------



## pdswife

I think we are... don't you?


----------



## kimbaby

i believe it to be true,Isn't friendship grand?


----------



## pdswife

Next to LOVE don't ya think friendship is the very best?


----------



## cara

who can live without friends?


----------



## Piccolina

Who would want to live without friends?  (Friends = )


----------



## pdswife

How many friends do you have?


----------



## kimbaby

do you know I haven't ever counted them?


----------



## pdswife

Do you want to?


----------



## cara

where to make a limit if it is still a friend ort just someone you know better?


----------



## pdswife

do you know.. that is a good question????


----------



## cara

do you know that reminds of the fact, my questions are always good and my opinion is always the right one, I know everything etc....


----------



## pdswife

DId you forget to add... I always make PDS laugh out loud??


----------



## cara

This time you could be right?


----------



## pdswife

Is it my turn to be right????


----------



## cara

should it not be your turn sometimes?


----------



## pdswife

isn't there someone in front of me in line??


----------



## cara

do you see anyone?


----------



## pdswife

I can see Paulie... does he count?


----------



## cara

hmm... were where you going?

greetz to paulie!! *wink*


----------



## pdswife

Do I have to be going anywhere?


----------



## cara

didn't you want to? Can you remember where we started?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Who is this Paullie guy?!


----------



## cara

how comes you don't know paulie yet?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Should I know Him? Dosent he know Middie?


----------



## cara

don't you know Paulie is pds' husband?


----------



## kimbaby

yes didn't you know?


----------



## cara

I think Sushi didn't know?


----------



## kimbaby

why didn't he know?


----------



## cara

I don't know - why not ask him?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Why ask? Why not tell?


----------



## pdswife

Do you really want me to tell you?


----------



## cara

Can't you believe, we are curious?


----------



## Barbara L

Were you confused by Paulie because of your own first name, Sushi?  

 Barbara


----------



## pdswife

What is sushi's name?


----------



## Barbara L

Should I give you 3 guesses?

 Barbara


----------



## cara

is it Paulie?


----------



## kimbaby

is it joe?


----------



## cara

or maybe George?


----------



## kimbaby

who is it?any one know?


----------



## cara

will he tell us?


----------



## kimbaby

I don't know? think he will?


----------



## cara

shall we ask him?


----------



## kimbaby

who's gonna ask him?


----------



## pdswife

Shall I do the asking?


----------



## kimbaby

will you??


----------



## pdswife

Can I please??


----------



## kimbaby

you want to?


----------



## pdswife

can I ask someone else instead?


----------



## kimbaby

who are you gonna ask?


----------



## pdswife

can I ask YOU?


----------



## kimbaby

me? i am not sure i can,maybe you should ask someone else??


----------



## pdswife

Is anyone else around today?


----------



## kimbaby

I don't know? where is Cara? will she ask him?


----------



## pdswife

Is she in bed already?


----------



## kimbaby

is she? i am not sure?


----------



## pdswife

Isn't it the middle of the night in Germany?


----------



## kimbaby

oh thats right... who can we get to ask him?


----------



## pdswife

... what were we supposed to ask him??


----------



## kimbaby

I can't remember can you?


----------



## pdswife

why do you think I'm asking you??


----------



## kimbaby

because you forgot too?


----------



## pdswife

How could I forget something soooooooo important?


----------



## kimbaby

how could we both forget? now what do we do?


----------



## pdswife

could we go back and read all the old posts?


----------



## kimbaby

we could,i wonder how far back we would have to go?


----------



## pdswife

should we start at the beginning?


----------



## kimbaby

thats alot of post to have to read,don't you think?


----------



## pdswife

yes... but do you know how many times you would giggle as you were reading???


----------



## kimbaby

probably alot uh?


----------



## pdswife

I think we would.. don't you?


----------



## kimbaby

knowing me probably,but wouldn't our eyes get tired?


----------



## pdswife

are your eyes tired now?


----------



## kimbaby

not really,how about your eyes?


----------



## pdswife

I need new glasses.. did you know that?


----------



## kimbaby

no I didn't know that,when are you gonna get them?


----------



## pdswife

when do you think I should?


----------



## kimbaby

when can you get them?


----------



## pdswife

Do you think tomorrow would be a good day?


----------



## Barbara L

Should I end the suspense now?  Haven't you guessed that Sushi's name is Paul?  

 Barbara


----------



## pdswife

Are all Pauls wonderful?


----------



## Barbara L

pdswife said:
			
		

> I need new glasses.. did you know that?


Do you know that I have gone my whole life without needing glasses (my mom wore them from age 2 or 4), but I need them now?  And that as soon as I can afford to have my eyes checked, I will get some "real" glasses, rather than the drugstore reading glasses I am using now?

 Barbara


----------



## pdswife

Do you know.. you are very lucky to have had good eyes up until now... ??


----------



## Barbara L

pdswife said:
			
		

> Are all Pauls wonderful?


Do you know I think that is a distinct possibility?  



			
				pdswife said:
			
		

> Do you know.. you are very lucky to have had good eyes up until now... ??


Do you know that I feel fortunate? Are you aware that my blood pressure medicine and my diabetes probably both play a part in my vision being blurry when I read now?

 Barbara


----------



## pdswife

Do you know that I always believe that every part of your body has an effect on everyother part of your body?


----------



## Barbara L

You know, I believe that too? Do you know that sometimes when I scratch a spot on my arm or leg, I get a twinge in my back?  Do you know how irritating that is?  

 Barbara


----------



## pdswife

Have you ever had one of those itches that start on your hand... and moves every time you try to scratch it?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Where does it move too?


----------



## pdswife

Do you know... it goes to a place I can't reach every single time?


----------



## middie

oh wow that happens to you too ?????


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Could you imagine I gained 6 pounds since Ive been off of work?


----------



## kimbaby

you have,really?


----------



## middie

does that mean you found the weight i lost sush ?


----------



## Piccolina

Don't you hate it when you lose something and it never shows up again?


----------



## middie

you know it never fails whenever i buy a new (whatever) i find whatever it is i replaced ?


----------



## pdswife

why does that happen?


----------



## middie

how many of us wonder that same thing ?


----------



## pdswife

How many of us can wonder it at the same time?


----------



## kimbaby

and wonder if any one else is wondering,you wonder?


----------



## pdswife

Do you know kim.. that you have confused me again?


----------



## kimbaby

have I?..............


----------



## pdswife

have you what?


----------



## kimbaby

Have I confused you again?


----------



## pdswife

I don't know.. have you??


----------



## kimbaby

well I could have, maybe we should ask some one?


----------



## pdswife

who should we ask?


----------



## kimbaby

who's online that we can ask?


----------



## pdswife

Shall I go check?


----------



## kimbaby

will you check?


----------



## pdswife

Do you want me to?


----------



## kimbaby

can we find out that way?


----------



## pdswife

what way?.................


----------



## kimbaby

don't you remember?


----------



## pdswife

oh... was I supposed to remember something?


----------



## kimbaby

i thought you were?


----------



## pdswife

Wasn't it your turn to do the remembering?


----------



## kimbaby

was it,i really don't remember if it was or not?


----------



## pdswife

lol.. should we ask somebody that question too?


----------



## kimbaby

who should we ask?


----------



## pdswife

Didn't you already ask me that?


----------



## kimbaby

I don't recall,did I already ask you that?


----------



## pdswife

Did you or didn't you... is that the question?


----------



## kimbaby

did I or didn't I what?


----------



## pdswife

Did you or didn't you ask me a question?


----------



## kimbaby

what question did I ask you?


----------



## pdswife

Did you ask me "who should I ask??"


----------



## kimbaby

well who should we ask?


I got to go get my son from band practice,catch you later pds! have a good one


----------



## pdswife

Have a good day!!!   Didn't I already answer that question??


----------



## Piccolina

Are you questioning if you've been questioned?


----------



## kimbaby

will you ask the question?


----------



## Piccolina

No prob, what shall I ask?


----------



## middie

am i the only one lost ?


----------



## kimbaby

is any one else lost?


----------



## pdswife

You don't know where you are?


----------



## cara

where did you get lost?


----------



## pdswife

I'm not lost... am I?


----------



## cara

don't you know?


----------



## pdswife

Isn't there a lot that I don't know yet????


----------



## kimbaby

do i know that there is alot that you don't know yet? I don't know?


----------



## cara

do you really think so? Can't you manage your life as it is now?


----------



## pdswife

why are you asking?


----------



## kimbaby

are you asking me or cara?


----------



## cara

because this is a question game?


----------



## pdswife

should I think of another question then??


----------



## kimbaby

what question did you plan on asking?


----------



## pdswife

What is Kim's middle name?


----------



## cara

do you know that???


----------



## kimbaby

you really want to know my middle name?


----------



## pdswife

why would I ask if I didn't want to know?


----------



## kimbaby

i don't know,why would you ask? my middle name might be to funny?


----------



## pdswife

Is it Ralph?


----------



## cara

does everyone over there have a middle name?


----------



## pdswife

Don't people in German have middle names Cara?


----------



## kimbaby

i AM NOT SURE CARA YOU, don't have a middle name?


----------



## pdswife

Can we give Cara a middle name if she doesn't have one?


----------



## kimbaby

do you think she will want one?


----------



## cara

It is not usual, but some people have - excluding me....
Do you know my nephew has three names?


----------



## pdswife

what are his three names?


----------



## kimbaby

maybe his niddle name is ralph?


----------



## pdswife

Would you name a child Ralph?


----------



## cara

Do you know his name is " Felix Tristan Ferdinand"?


----------



## kimbaby

I don't think so,would you?


----------



## pdswife

well... no!  lol... I don't think so either.. is that alright with you?


----------



## kimbaby

what if your hubby wanted to name the child ralph?


----------



## pdswife

Do you know .. I would win that fight?


----------



## cara

do you believe I would ask him what he dreams of at night?
or that I better not say anything but just look?


----------



## pdswife

what do you dream of?


----------



## cara

at night or in my daydreams?


----------



## pdswife

can you tell me about the day dreams first??


----------



## kimbaby

yes what can you tell us of these dreams?


----------



## pdswife

are they nice or bad?


----------



## cara

what about " getting a new job, Germany will be topscorer in the medal list in torino, another classic mercedes car"?
I sthat enough for the beginning?


----------



## pdswife

How long is the list??


----------



## cara

I could imagnine endless... what's with your list?


----------



## kimbaby

what list?


----------



## pdswife

Do you mean my grocery list?


----------



## kimbaby

have you made that list yet?


----------



## pdswife

can I use last weeks list instead of making a new one?


----------



## kimbaby

what if you end up with two of everything?


----------



## pdswife

Isn't two candy bars better than ONE?


----------



## cara

do you still have the bar?


----------



## kimbaby

well if you look at it like that,but what if you need something not on the list?


----------



## pdswife

Do I need to put everything on a list?   ( did we lose cara>?)


----------



## kimbaby

she wants to know if you still have a bar left?


----------



## cara

do you think I will get lost?


----------



## pdswife

isn't being lost how this whole conversation got started??


----------



## kimbaby

was it lost? or asking some one to ask a question?


----------



## cara

I can' remember?
(there was the medal ceremony for our two german bob ladies on TV  )


----------



## pdswife

what question were we supposed to ask?


----------



## kimbaby

I can't remember its been so long,wasn't it something about sushi?


----------



## cara

all kinds of questions?


----------



## pdswife

Should I ask one now or wait awhile?


----------



## kimbaby

all kinda questions about what?


----------



## pdswife

about life and love???


----------



## cara

what would you say if I go to bed now?


----------



## pdswife

Could I say... nightnight  sleep well and dream sweet??


----------



## cara

if you mean it`?
(I know you do.. ,o)) )


----------



## pdswife

Do I?  How do you know?  lol


----------



## cara

because I know you a little, too? ;o)


----------



## pdswife

maybe... you know a little but did you know there was even more hiden deep inside?


----------



## cara

how could I - it's just an internet forum..


----------



## pdswife

Are you not going to bed?


----------



## cara

I should - but I'm not tired..  
but hubby is tired.. should I follow him to bed?


----------



## pdswife

Could you read or talk for awhile before sleeping?


----------



## cara

if no one is listening?


----------



## pdswife

Won't Frank hear you,  is he snoring too loud?


----------



## cara

can you believe it depends on the way he lies in bed? Not if he is on his side, but if he turns on his back, it starts....


----------



## pdswife

Does it keep you awake?


----------



## cara

not really - can you believe he is very low-maintainance?  
where is kim?


----------



## pdswife

Do you know how lucky you are??


----------



## cara

Yes I  know.. ;o))
do you believe me if I say he is the best one in the world? 
(he is standing behind me  )


----------



## pdswife

Hi Frank! Nice to meet you.  Thanks for letting cara stay up all night and play silly games with me!  How can you be the best though ... I thought Paulie was the best??


----------



## cara

do you believe Frank disagrees?


----------



## Piccolina

Isn't everyone's signifigant other the best to that person?


----------



## cara

could it be you are right?


----------



## pdswife

Wouldn't it be sad if you didn't think the one you were with was the very best??


----------



## kimbaby

who are you with?


----------



## pdswife

Don't you know?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

why did I pull my back muscle?!


----------



## pdswife

Would you like a back rub sushi?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Could you PLEASE? OUCHIE!!!


----------



## pdswife

will you send me a plane ticket to Illinois?


----------



## kimbaby

are you going to Illinois?


----------



## pdswife

I'd like to visit.. wouldn't you?


----------



## kimbaby

yes, but when should we visit?


----------



## pdswife

How about MAY?


----------



## kimbaby

why may?............


----------



## pdswife

Don't you think it would be a nice way to celebrate my birthday?


----------



## kimbaby

your birthday is in may?(so is my third born)


----------



## pdswife

What day is your son's bday?


----------



## kimbaby

The 1st,when Is Yours?


----------



## pdswife

Did you know it was 2 days later than the first?


----------



## kimbaby

so that means its the 3rd?


----------



## pdswife

one two three... would that be right?


----------



## kimbaby

do you know when my birthday is?


----------



## pdswife

Is it in July?


----------



## kimbaby

no,would you believe aug?


----------



## pdswife

Did you know my dad's birthday was in Aug too?


----------



## kimbaby

really,is it close to the 20th?


----------



## pdswife

Can you count backwards 15 days from the 20th?


----------



## kimbaby

so your dads birthday is the 5th?


----------



## pdswife

did you know my cousins was the 5th too?


----------



## kimbaby

wow,any one else born in aug?


----------



## pdswife

Is there anyone else here?


----------



## kimbaby

I don't know should we ask?


----------



## pdswife

lolololol!!!!



Ok, I'll ask... is anyone else here today?


----------



## kimbaby

I don't think their is any one here,do you?


----------



## pdswife

Are we the only ones with out a life?


----------



## kimbaby

lol... maybe,but aren't you having fun?


----------



## pdswife

YES.. but did you know I have to go very soon???


----------



## kimbaby

I do to,isn't that funny? lol


----------



## pdswife

Do you have to clean house too?


----------



## kimbaby

did you know I have to take my boys to the dr.?


----------



## pdswife

are they sick??


----------



## kimbaby

would you believe i have to take them to get refills for their med?


----------



## pdswife

can't you just call?


----------



## CookinBlondie

Yeah, couldn't they just deliver?


----------



## pdswife

Wouldn't it be easier that way?


----------



## CookinBlondie

Who has extra time to pick up meds?!


----------



## pdswife

who has extra time for anything these days?


----------



## kimbaby

extra time,what is that...?lol


----------



## pdswife

LOL... are you back again?


----------



## kimbaby

i think so? lol


----------



## pdswife

goodness... do you like it here or what?


----------



## pdswife

Anyone mind if I bump this up to the top again??


----------



## Piccolina

I think that would be top-notch, don't you? 

(Sorry couldn't resist making a lame pun...I'm prone to that )


----------



## pdswife

Shall I think about forgiving you?  lol


----------



## Piccolina

pdswife said:
			
		

> Shall I think about forgiving you?  lol



You didn't like my pun?


----------



## pdswife

I laughed... so I must have like it a little.. don't you think?


----------



## Piccolina

pdswife said:
			
		

> I laughed... so I must have like it a little.. don't you think?


  Cool!

Do you like games that focus on words?


----------



## pdswife

Do you know what my favorite word game is?


----------



## Piccolina

Is it one that we play here on DC?


----------



## pdswife

well... I like the people I play with on DC but... did you scrabble was my favorite?


----------



## CookinBlondie

Did you know that my favorite is actually scrabble's cousin, Up Words?


----------



## cara

do you know I'm at work right now?


----------



## pdswife

Did you know I'm at home...?


----------



## middie

pds did you know i'm at home too ?


----------



## pdswife

Is it your day off Middie?


----------



## middie

didn't you know i'm always off on thursdays and fridays ?


----------



## pdswife

Are you going to do some thing VERY fun this afternoon?


----------



## grumblebee

That is lucky middie, are people around you jealous because of that?


----------



## middie

does bowling this evening count ?


----------



## pdswife

Grumblebee... I love your little bee!
It's so cute.   


Does that mean you have to work every saturday and sunday middie?


----------



## middie

doesn't that suck pds ??


----------



## pdswife

Well.. do you know I think it's good to have ONE weekday off so you can go to the bank and the postoffice?



( but YES.. it does kind of suck!!)


----------



## grumblebee

pdswife said:
			
		

> Grumblebee... I love your little bee!
> It's so cute.


 
Thank you.   The administrators fixed the problems with the avatars so mine works now... yay! 

(sorry, to go off topic.. just wanted to say thanks) continue on with the game! Hehe.


----------



## middie

kind of sucks ? did you know i miss all the good stuff cause of work ?


----------



## pdswife

ok... shall I say it really really really SUCKS BIG TIME?


----------



## middie

you know that sums it up better ? lol


----------



## pdswife

Are you a good bowler middie?


----------



## middie

did you know since i got a new ball i'm doing a little better ?
(i still suck though)


----------



## pdswife

But... are you an expert at gutter balls too?

(I AM)


----------



## middie

did you know i used to be when i first started ? 
They called me gutter queen lol


----------



## pdswife

lol... 

What do they call you now?


----------



## middie

a better bowler ? lol


----------



## pdswife

Isn't that a good thing?


----------



## middie

i would think so wouldn't you ?


----------



## pdswife

Don't you think I should think that way?


----------



## middie

shouldn't everyone ?


----------



## pdswife

shouldn't everyone what?


----------



## middie

everyone should think that way don't you think ?


----------



## pdswife

But..what if they don't ?


----------



## middie

would that make them meanie poo poo heads ?


----------



## pdswife

meanie poo poo heads... do you know you just made me laugh out loud?


----------



## middie

you didn't get anything on the moniter did you ?


----------



## pdswife

isn't it lucky that I had just finished my morning coffee??


----------



## middie

do you know i'd feel terrible if you didn't ? lol


----------



## pdswife

Don't ya know... it would have been my own fault?


----------



## middie

you'd take the blame for me ?


----------



## pdswife

Didn't you know I was a "fixer" of problems?


----------



## middie

good then can you come over and fix mine ?


----------



## cara

what's your problem?


----------



## pdswife

would you like me to come and try to fix it?


----------



## cara

don't you think it will be fixed when I am there?


----------



## pdswife

Don't you think it would take both of us to fix it right?


----------



## cara

will you tell me what it is?
and can it wait until I'm there?


----------



## pdswife

Don't you think I should  let Middie tell you what the problem is?


----------



## cara

will she read this?


----------



## pdswife

Did you know today was her day off... so she might stop by??


----------



## cara

we better change the topic?


----------



## pdswife

What shall we talk about?


----------



## Piccolina

How about.....

What is your favourite thing about spring time?


----------



## pdswife

Don't you think spring flowers are pretty?


----------



## Piccolina

Yes I really do! What's your favourite type?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Wouldnt you say the weather being warmer is even better than the flowers?


----------



## Piccolina

Good point, what do you think gardeners have to say about it?


----------



## kimbaby

what do they sa about,what?


----------



## Piccolina

About which is better spring flowers or the warm weather that brings them. What do you think, Kim?


----------



## kimbaby

do you know I would have to say spring flowers?


----------



## cara

isn't it the day being longer?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Do you usually speak like Yoda?


----------



## cara

do I?


----------



## pdswife

cara... are you enjoying your alone time?


----------



## cara

yes, just made some puff pastry filled with cheese for breakfast...
wouldn't you anjoy?


----------



## pdswife

Can I have a bite and then tell you if I'd enjoy it or not?


----------



## cara

pds, I would like to share it with you, but can you believe I have eaten it all?


----------



## pdswife

you didn't save me a bite??


----------



## kimbaby

what are you all eating?


----------



## pdswife

Do you want a bite of my apple?


----------



## wasabi

*Did someone say apples? We went to the mall today and there is a little shop that sells those caramel, choc, and nut covered apples. It's the first time I have tasted them and they are sooooooooo good. I had half an apple for lunch and brought the other half home for my snack. Ohhhh, is it snack time yet? Gotta go.*


----------



## kimbaby

do you like going to the mall?


----------



## pdswife

Do I have to shop while I'm there?


----------



## kimbaby

well shouldn't you?


----------



## pdswife

Can't I just window shop?


----------



## kimbaby

but what if you find something you like?


----------



## pdswife

Won't you buy it for me?


----------



## Piccolina

What kind of windows are you shopping for?


----------



## kimbaby

do you know I have no idea what kinda windows?


----------



## pdswife

Do you like the kind with GLASS in them?


lololol, good one Jessica!


----------



## kimbaby

what color should we buy?


----------



## pdswife

Do you agree that green would be nice?


----------



## Piccolina

Do you think that we'll start a new trend?


(Thanks Pds )


----------



## pdswife

Piccolina are you a trend setter?


----------



## cara

are you all already sleeping ?


----------



## pdswife

are you still there cara?


----------



## cara

can you believe I'm already awake?


----------



## pdswife

Can you believe I'm getting ready to go to sleep?


----------



## cara

I thought so... 
what time is it in Issaquah?


----------



## pdswife

It's 11:02 pm... is that late enough for bed?


----------



## cara

are you tired?


----------



## pdswife

kind of... but not really... do you know what I mean?


----------



## cara

I think so....
do you have to get up early tomorrow?


----------



## pdswife

It's SUNDAY!!! Don't ya know I get to sleep in on Sunday mornings?


----------



## cara

okay, okay.. I thought you may have to visit friends or go to church or something like that..;o))

so if nothing is planned, why not stay a few more minutes.... hours....?


----------



## pdswife

Hours.....?????????????????


----------



## cara

not?


----------



## pdswife

Maybe.. coffee would help?


----------



## cara

why not try it?


----------



## pdswife

ok.. will you still be here when I get back... or should I say good night now?


----------



## cara

Can I decide that for you?


----------



## pdswife

I'm not sure.. can you?


----------



## cara

Isn't it your life?


----------



## pdswife

YES... lol... it is and do you know what I've decided??


----------



## cara

you go to bed?
(after you forget the half? ;o)) )


----------



## pdswife

Do you ever get tired of being right?


----------



## cara

no.. should I?


----------



## pdswife

no... I don't think you should... isn't being right a good thing??


And now I will say good night!  Have a good day.  In a few hours Frank will be home!!


----------



## cara

a good night and sweet dreams to you!

aren't some people annoying if they think they know all?


----------



## pdswife

My favorite people are smart people... have I ever told you that?


----------



## cara

I think so...
didn't you want to go to bed? ;o)


----------



## pdswife

Can't you tell I am in bed... and that I'm using Paul's laptop??


----------



## cara

I hope Paulie isn't snoring?


----------



## pdswife

The man hasn't come to bed yet... did you know he doesn't sleep much?


----------



## cara

how can he live without sleep?


----------



## pdswife

Do you know we got in a fight about that this very morning?


----------



## cara

did he give you an answer?


----------



## pdswife

Do you know.. I'm still waiting?


----------



## kimbaby

waiting on what?


----------



## pdswife

for pigs to fly?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Do you think anyone here watched the Oscars?


----------



## kimbaby

who won can you tell me?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

You sure I wont ruin it for you?


----------



## pdswife

How could you ruin it?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Well do you think I should tell her that "Crash" won?


----------



## pdswife

What did CRASH win?


----------



## wasabi

Did anyone see this movie?


----------



## pdswife

Wasabi... did you know that Paul and I saw NONE of the movies that were up for awards??


----------



## cara

pds, can you imagine you are not alone with that?

btw... I think most movies haven`t even started in Germany yet...


----------



## pdswife

Good morning cara!


Did you have a good sleep?


----------



## cara

thanks, pds, I can't complain.. and when will you go to bed?


----------



## pdswife

Is it all right if I go to bed in 14 hours ?


----------



## cara

I think so.. but didn't you just wake up?


----------



## pdswife

I did.. that's why I don't want to go to bed for 14 hours.. understand?


----------



## cara

ah... you don't want to make a new record?


----------



## pdswife

can I let you make the new "stay up the longest" record?







( the thought of it makes me sleepy)


----------



## CookinBlondie

Did you know that once i stayed up until 4am and got up at 6am just so i could finish my art project?


----------



## pdswife

Did you sleep the whole next day?


----------



## CookinBlondie

can you believe that it was a school day and i didn't get to bed the next night until 11:30 after staying up the entire day?


----------



## pdswife

were you very tired?


----------



## cara

don`t you do that usually on weekends?


----------



## pdswife

do you mean stay up late?


----------



## cara

yes... and sleep less than 4 hours....
wasn't that much worse when we were younger?


----------



## pdswife

I'm not sure if I even slept that much... life was busy and fun then, wasn't it?


----------



## kimbaby

what have I missed here? LOL


----------



## pdswife

LOL.. have you missed anything?


----------



## kimbaby

who's been busy having fun?lol


----------



## pdswife

Did Cara have some fun?


----------



## kimbaby

did she?lol...


----------



## pdswife

SHould we ask her husband?


----------



## kimbaby

who is her husband?


----------



## pdswife

Isn't his name Frank??


----------



## kimbaby

do you think Frank will know?


----------



## pdswife

Doesn't your hubby know all about you??


----------



## kimbaby

you know, I don't know if he does or not?


----------



## pdswife

Did you know Paul knew all my secrets?


----------



## kimbaby

really,no I didn't know that?


----------



## pdswife

Well, do you know it now?


----------



## kimbaby

I am not sure I know anything,ya know?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Why does Tim Allen still get work?


----------



## pdswife

Is because he made one person laugh a long time ago?


----------



## CookinBlondie

Could it be that people aren't laughing with him, but rather at him?


----------



## pdswife

How did you get to be so smart?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Is garlic mashed potatoes your favorite side dish?


----------



## pdswife

Is it yours sushi?


----------



## cara

is there anyone still awake??


----------



## CookinBlondie

Referring to my previous post, why would you say i'm so smart?


----------



## pdswife

are you not smart?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Is not Bert AND / OR ERNIE cool??


----------



## pdswife

Don't you like kermit the frog even better?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Did not Ernie beat him senseless??


----------



## pdswife

Ernie beat up Kermy????


----------



## cara

is he badly hurt?


----------



## pdswife

Does he need a doctor?


----------



## CookinBlondie

Does Anyone Know Cpr!?


----------



## cara

who is Cpr?


----------



## sattie

Can I have some CPR?


----------



## tancowgirl2000

Depends, are you the puppy in the picture?

heheh sorry...lack of thought this morning


----------



## cara

and what is Cpr?


----------



## pdswife

http://depts.washington.edu/learncpr/

Cara... check this site out.  It' will tell you about CPR




Is Monday almost over yet?


----------



## kimbaby

is it friday yet?


----------



## tancowgirl2000

who reminded me that it was ONLY Monday?


----------



## pdswife

It's only monday??


----------



## kimbaby

what happened to friday?


----------



## pdswife

And Saturday and Sunday...???


----------



## KAYLINDA

did i lose the whole week?


----------



## pdswife

Where'd you lose it at?


----------



## CookinBlondie

Can you believe that I spent the whole weekend with my Boyfriend?  Did you know that we went and bought a tux for prom then went out to eat?


----------



## pdswife

Did you buy a tux or rent one?


----------



## CookinBlondie

Can you believe that we rented it, and the vest and tie are camouflage?


----------



## wasabi

Wll you still be able to see him?


----------



## CookinBlondie

Do you know that I really hope so?  Wouldn't it be bad to be dancing with some other guy?


----------



## pdswife

Isn't two better than one?


----------



## cara

don't you think that depends on what you can have two of?


----------



## pdswife

How about chocolate kisses?


----------



## kimbaby

who has chocolate kisses?


----------



## pdswife

Don't you have any hidden in the pantry?


----------



## tancowgirl2000

whats in the pantry?


----------



## Maidrite

Peanut Butter and Grape Jam, do we have any Bread ????????


----------



## pdswife

white or wheat?


----------



## kimbaby

should we go to the store to buy some?


----------



## tancowgirl2000

will you get me some International Creamer when you go?


----------



## pdswife

What flavor would you like Tan?


----------



## kimbaby

what about Irish cream?


----------



## pdswife

Have you tried the vanilla cream?


----------



## CookinBlondie

Why don't we get a bit of both?


----------



## tancowgirl2000

Vanilla is the best......Irish is ok...but if they have Beatrice kinds can you please NOT get it?


----------



## cara

what is "international creamer"?
seems to me you have strange things over there.....


----------



## pdswife

lol... International creamer is a dairy like product that people put in their coffee instead of milk.  It comes in many different flavors.  Do you understand?


----------



## CookinBlondie

Hey, while everyone's at the store, can you get a bottle of Hidden Valley Ranch dressing?  The FAMILY SIZED bottle?


----------



## tancowgirl2000

I can do that...did you know I now have to pass on the International creamer? Can one of you use it for me?


----------



## pdswife

Why do you have to pass it on Tan??


----------



## cara

is everbody having a nice weekend?


----------



## CookinBlondie

Can you believe that the beginning of my weekend was great but I now have a cold?


----------



## cara

is the weather over there as bad as here?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Cara what is your weather like? Cookin' how bad is your cold?


----------



## cara

sushi, can you believe that today for the first time in weeks (months?) the temperatures in the morning were over freezing point??


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Well, can you believe its the 1st day of spring?


----------



## cara

if you would have told me yesterday I couldn't... but today it seems spring is on its way... can you believe we had the deckdoor open for about an hour?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

how warm is it?


----------



## middie

Did you know it's back to winter for Ohio ?


----------



## pdswife

and that the sun is shining in Issy???


----------



## middie

You have sunshine ??????
So THAT'S where it went ??? !!!


----------



## cara

can you believe that we have about 4°C.. but I don't know the °F?


----------



## middie

Cara I think that's 39.2 F. ?
It's 34 F. here which is 1.1 C.
Either way that's cold !!


----------



## pdswife

Don't you wish you were here in my sunshine?


----------



## middie

Pds did you steal my sunshine ?


----------



## pdswife

well... I may have borrowed it for a few hours, is that OK?


----------



## middie

Will you return it when you're done ?


----------



## pdswife

Can I send it UPS?


----------



## middie

Maybe you should ask them ?


----------



## pdswife

Do you have the phone number?


----------



## middie

Isn't it 1-800-Ask-Ups?


----------



## cara

don't you have a telephone book? Or search their HP?


----------



## pdswife

I do have a telephone book but... did you know it's pretty old?


----------



## cara

don't you get a new one once a year?
taht reminds me.. I have to go for the new one


----------



## pdswife

They don't just bring you one?


----------



## cara

will you be lucky with a telephone book of hannover???


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Wheres Hannover?


----------



## pdswife

Is it Hannover or Hangover?  lololol


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Did you know I was thinking the same thing when I 1st looked at it?


----------



## pdswife

Is this a case of great minds thinking alike?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Did you know I just got to the 5000 posts mark?!


----------



## middie

Sush did you know your halfway to pds and i ?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Did you know I have a hairy chest?


----------



## pdswife

Congrats on 5000 posts Sushi!!!!!!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Thanks PDS!!!!!!!! I have to say, Im smiling ear to ear.  Did you know smiling is good for you?


----------



## pdswife

Did you know that a smile a day keeps the dr. away?


----------



## cara

wasn't that the apple?


----------



## Michelemarie

Wasn't that Adam and Eve?


----------



## cara

that was the very beginning, wasn't it?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Was it the beginning of humans or the beginning of earth?


----------



## CookinBlondie

Don't you agree when I say it was the beginning of humans?  Humans were put here to take care of the earth and animals, remember?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Then why do we eat animals?


----------



## pdswife

Is it because they taste so darn good?


----------



## cara

what else would you live from?


----------



## pdswife

chicken flavored veggie burgers?


----------



## cara

aren't the plants supposed to live their own lives too?


----------



## pdswife

Do you think they like standing in once place all day long?


----------



## cara

do they know the difference?


----------



## pdswife

I don't think so... do you?


----------



## kimbaby

what are you talking about? lol


----------



## pdswife

Didn't you read the above posts?


----------



## kimbaby

no,was I suppose to?lol
you know me I never know whats going on...


----------



## cara

so do I - so they can't complain?


----------



## kimbaby

does it ever do any good to complain? lol...


----------



## cara

some people love it, don't they?


----------



## pdswife

isn't complaining very unproductive?


----------



## cara

who cares? ;o)


----------



## kimbaby

shouldn't we care more and complain less?


----------



## pdswife

Do YOU care Cara?


----------



## middie

Did you know all my Aunt does is complain ?
Why isn't she happy unless everyone else 
is miserable ?


----------



## cara

I do- but I'm not a flower, am I?


----------



## kimbaby

do you know Middie people like your aunt get on my nerves?..lol...


----------



## cara

do you know I go to bed now?


----------



## middie

You know she gets on mine too ? lol


----------



## CookinBlondie

Do you know I also have an aunt who i can't stand?


----------



## middie

Don't get me wrong I love my aunt. i just wanna strangle her at times. anyone else feel like that ?


----------



## kimbaby

can we feel like that middie? if so count me in maybe not my aunt but some one,lol...


----------



## middie

did you want to strangle my aunt ? cause if you do you'll have to wait in line


----------



## pdswife

Is it a long line?


----------



## CookinBlondie

Is there an admission fee to the strangling room?


----------



## middie

Is it a long line ? Not really.
Admission fee ? 10 bucks.
Is that too cheap ?


----------



## cara

do you really think they need to be strangled??


----------



## pdswife

Maybe we should just slap them around some?


----------



## mudbug

(coming late to the party with an attitude)  slapping and strangling?  
Where do I start?


----------



## middie

Cara if you knew my aunt I think you'd agree wouldn't you ?


----------



## freddi

When I got divorced, my aunt asked out my ex.  Strangle? Not worth it.


----------



## CookinBlondie

What if we all locked up our annoying aunts up together?


----------



## jkath

Could we call it the "Aunt Farm?"


----------



## cara

can't you just ignore them? Or take them as they are?
I do so with my one aunt ;o)


----------



## middie

jkath did you know that made me laugh out loud ?


----------



## cara

has spring arrived over the sea?


----------



## pdswife

Do you know.. it does nothing but rain here...?


----------



## Trip

Does it really?


----------



## middie

Don't you think you should move here ?


----------



## Trip

Am I supposed to start packing now?


----------



## middie

You mean you didn't start yet ?


----------



## pdswife

How many bags will the airport allow me to bring?


----------



## middie

Can you call them and find out ?


----------



## pdswife

Could I go online instead?


----------



## middie

Do they have a website ?


----------



## pdswife

Don't all the airlines?


----------



## middie

How should I know ? Do you know ?


----------



## pdswife

Maybe, I should just check with Travelzoo instead????


----------



## middie

Is that like Travelocity ?


----------



## pdswife

do you know I like travelocity and Expedia better?


----------



## Cookboymanchild

do you know that travelocity and expedia have nothing to do with chef clothing (the original question)?


----------



## Trip

Then why is it being discussed on this site?


----------



## pdswife

Do you think that we should only talk about cooking?


----------



## Trip

Aren't we a cooking site?


----------



## pdswife

cooking and friendship... isn't that right?


----------



## Aussie_girl582

Do You think that's right?


----------



## Michelemarie

I know that's right, right?


----------



## TATTRAT

wrong, really?


----------



## Piccolina

Don't you think that we learn from being wrong?


----------



## pdswife

but.. don't I remember you saying that you were never wrong Jessica???


----------



## cara

Is she wrong?


----------



## pdswife

wrong about what?


----------



## cara

I don't know - did you notice I haven't been around some days?


----------



## pdswife

yes...where oh where have you been?


----------



## TATTRAT

where has who been?


----------



## pdswife

where oh where has my little dog been?


----------



## TATTRAT

maybe around the corner?


----------



## pdswife

could he be in Alaska?


----------



## TATTRAT

Isn't Alaska really cold?


----------



## pdswife

we'll be there in a few weeks.. do you know I'm hoping for SUNSHINE??


----------



## cara

don't you have sunshine yet?


----------



## pdswife

Did you know I love the sun?


----------



## JGDean

*Whatever......................................*

Arghhhhhh!!!!!!!!


----------



## pdswife

What's wrong JG don't like this game?


----------



## cara

maybe he/she didn't understand it?


----------



## pdswife

what's to understand?


----------



## middie

about what ?


----------



## pdswife

about life ??


----------



## Pinon

What life?


----------



## pdswife

Your life or my life??


----------



## cara

maybe our lives?


----------



## pdswife

What's the best thing about our lives??


----------



## cara

that we live the lives?


----------



## pdswife

Is living better than dieing?


----------



## cara

don't you think so?


----------



## Trip

don't you think that once your dead you'll be a bit past caring?


----------



## pdswife

Don't I think what??


----------



## cara

pds, that living is better than dying?


----------



## pdswife

can I answer that Thursday?


----------



## cara

do you have to think about that???


----------



## Trip

This Thursday or Next Thursday?


----------



## pdswife

Would this Thursday be alright with you?


----------



## Trip

Why not Friday?


----------



## pdswife

Isn't Friday too many days away from NOW?


----------



## cara

don't you think you should know that NOW??


----------



## pdswife

do you think that sooner or later we will all know everything that there is to know??


----------



## cara

don't you know that yet??


----------



## pdswife

lol.. don't ya know I'm a little behind??


----------



## cara

can you imagine, I never noticed?


----------



## Piccolina

Can anybody ever really notice everything?


----------



## cara

where is the problem? ;o)


----------



## Trip

Do you think WE have problems???? lol


----------



## Piccolina

Can you define problem?


----------



## Trip

Don't you think We define problem?


----------



## pdswife

Shall I get a dictionary?


----------



## Trip

Does it have our picture in it?


----------



## pdswife

Could they be listed under FOODIES?


----------



## carolmills

Who's a foodie?

<insert abbott & costello-like conversation here>


----------



## pdswife

foodie, what's a foodie?


----------



## middie

who's a foodie ???


----------



## carolmills

Didn't I just ask that????? ;-)


----------



## middie

Is it okay if I ask 2nd ?


----------



## carolmills

Will it make you happy?  ;-)


----------



## pdswife

but.. who will give us an answer?


----------



## middie

Can anyone answer ?


----------



## pdswife

Can you?................


----------



## middie

who me ?.................


----------



## pdswife

are you smart?


----------



## middie

How do I find that out ?


----------



## KellyM

Do you really want to know?


----------



## TATTRAT

can you tell me?


----------



## pdswife

what do you want to know tattrat?


----------



## KellyM

Why do you ask?


----------



## Piccolina

How can you learn if you don't ask?


----------



## pdswife

how many questions can I ask?


----------



## Sabrine

Did you really answered questions by others thru 378 pages?


----------



## pdswife

are there any answers to those questions?


----------



## liketobake

What is the meaning of this?


----------



## pdswife

Does there have to be a meaning?


----------



## cara

can I die while watching football???


----------



## pdswife

Do you mean "football" or soccer??


----------



## wasabi

Or sports in general?


----------



## mudbug

watching football, other sports, or cooking shows...don't we die anyway?


----------



## wasabi

Where do you think we go when we die?


----------



## pdswife

Up or down??


----------



## wasabi

Do you think there is a in between?


----------



## pdswife

In between two pieces of bread??


----------



## middie

We become sammiches ??????????


----------



## Piccolina

Do you know that I think "sammiches" sounds so cute?


----------



## middie

Why do you think I said it ????
Maybe cause I do too ?


----------



## Piccolina

(Call me silly, but...) I like making up words all the time, don't you?


----------



## thier1754

I poked my head in here a couple of weeks ago and nobody replied...Anybody home???


----------



## pdswife

where have you been?


----------



## thier1754

Gosh, buried in work, life transitions, and projects. I've missed you guys!


----------



## Alix

Is that really thier????


----------



## thier1754

Yep, it's me.


----------



## thier1754

I'm doing a complete redo of the website (not visible yet) and I've been spending all of my spare time pulling together this band I started a while ago. I have a hard time facing a computer screen at night when I've been at it all day. But I had to come back and see everybody. I couldn't find the cafe...

DOES ANYBODY KNOW WHAT'S HAPPENING WITH JKATH???


----------



## pdswife

Did you know that you were missed??


----------



## thier1754

Ummm...Well, no, but it's nice to know! You all were missed, too. I guess I'm finally coming up for air after being too busy. Still too busy, but I missed my dc buddies.


----------



## TATTRAT

where are the questions?


----------



## pdswife

Are the questions missing.... Shall I call the police and the FBI????


----------



## TATTRAT

what about the CIA(guns and knives CIA, not pots and pans CIA)?


----------



## wasabi

Maybe Hawaii Five 0?


----------



## JoyC

Don't you think those Hawaii 5-0 guys are over the hill


----------



## middie

Oh man I missed Their ???????


----------



## thier1754

Hi, Middie!


----------



## middie

Hi Their !!!!!!!!! You actually have time to visit us ??
Did you know we miss you ?? Did you know Sush sold
the cafe for a tropical island ?


----------



## thier1754

No way! So he doesn't come here any more? On the beach with the bronzed babes...Why am I not surprised...


----------



## thier1754

Hey, Middie, I have some pictures up of me playing a couple of weeks ago...The wide pants have to go, however, as they make me look really short, and my face looks smooshy when I'm violining. It was pouring rain and the music was blowing all over... www.carrowmoremusic.com/carrowmoreshots.htm . 

How are things with you? I've missed you.


----------



## middie

Oh I love looking at picture Their. 
As for me, I've been alot better.
How have you been ?


----------



## thier1754

That means you've been sick...What happened??


----------



## Maidrite

*Would an Eagle soaring high over head know ? ........  *


----------



## middie

No I haven't been sick. My dad died last month very suddenly.
4 months after losing my grandmother (his mom). And now I have 
to put my cat down. There's been other things too.
Bad year so far huh ?


----------



## thier1754

Oh, no. So, so hard.  Did you have family to gather around and comfort each other?  My dad and mom both died within the past few years and it was so difficult.  I still cry and always will.  I have one piece I play just for my dad and that helps a bit.


----------



## middie

Yeah alot of family and his friends.My mom even came in from Pa to attend the funeral.


----------



## thier1754

That's good. We need our friends and family when we lose someone so close.


----------



## cara

do you agree, we need a chat box for the forum's smalltalk?


----------



## pdswife

Do you know that I think a "chat room" here at DC is a great idea??


----------



## thier1754

Oops...Didn't mean to be off topic.


----------



## pdswife

thier1754 said:
			
		

> Oops...Didn't mean to be off topic.





Mighty ok!!!


----------



## texasgirl

Don't you think the forum would be empty if we had a chat room?


----------



## pdswife

lol... don't ya know... I talk enough for both?


----------



## cara

do really think it would be empty? Don't you think it will be used for the small talk around?


----------



## pdswife

Cara... do you think we could convince people to join us for a chat on MSN or Yahoo??


----------



## middie

Did you know I have yahoo ?
middie913


----------



## pdswife

Did you know that I YAHOO too?

Honeypsweet


----------



## spdrdr

I YAHOO - Do you?                           - Glenda


----------



## thier1754

Sooo....Where is everybody today? I'm getting the house ready for a visitor at lunchtime. He's going to help me get some music sets together for the band.  Then I'm off to the office to work on the ceramics section for the website redo.  Also looking up info on rats...They are attracted by the dog food, I think, and the food scraps in the garbage, since we are on septic and can't flush food down the disposal.  Anybody had any luck getting rid of those critters? They chewed up the wiring to the phone, the frig, and the dishwasher! Just started having this problem in the last year or so, and we've lived here for thirteen years.  I think they were disturbed when a new drain field was put in behind our property. Think they're getting in through the doggie door...


----------



## expatgirl

Does the dye the  "blondes" use cause eutrophication of the waterways?


----------



## Maidrite

*Do you think a guy could answer that ?*


----------



## mudbug

thier, where have you been, doll???!!!


----------



## Piccolina

Don't you think that Maidrite is more like a cool action figure than a doll?


----------



## thier1754

mudbug said:
			
		

> thier, where have you been, doll???!!!


 
Hi, Mudbug! I just became overwhelmed with too much everything and disconnected for a while. But I missed you guys and had to see what was happening in here. Thanks for being patient with me.


----------



## Maidrite

*Piccolina I am with you, I am much more like a Very Cool Rare Action Figure.  One of a Kind  .*


----------



## cara

so, what's going on?


----------



## Trip

Why do you want to know?


----------



## middie

Maybe because we're curious ?


----------



## liketobake

Why would you say that?


----------



## mudbug

thier1754 said:
			
		

> Hi, Mudbug! I just became overwhelmed with too much everything and disconnected for a while. But I missed you guys and had to see what was happening in here. Thanks for being patient with me.


 
Understand.  I've been on a killer project for some time now that has turned me into mostly a DC onlooker lately.  

Welcome back, and bring on that wry sense of humor that I always enjoyed so much.


----------



## middie

liketobake said:
			
		

> Why would you say that?


 
Why wouldn't I ?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Why do birds suddenly appear?


----------



## cara

because they can fly?


----------



## wasabi

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> Why do birds suddenly appear?


Because they want to be close to you?


----------



## cara

do you see, there are soo many possibilities...?


----------



## thier1754

mudbug said:
			
		

> Understand.  I've been on a killer project for some time now that has turned me into mostly a DC onlooker lately.
> 
> Welcome back, and bring on that wry sense of humor that I always enjoyed so much.



I'll try! What project has been keeping you tied up, mudbug?


----------



## thier1754

Let's see, answer a question with a question...Can I start one? Where's the beef?


----------



## SHAMALICIOUS

What beef? I never ordered beef, i ordered fries p


----------



## middie

What about the milkshake ?


----------



## thier1754

You put a cow on a wooden roller coaster, you're going to have a milkshake for sure, don't you think?


----------



## cara

won't you get problems with the animal welfare?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Ahhhhhhh........... is it legal to put a cow on a rollercoaster?


----------



## Shunka

Why not the Merry Mixer?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

What is a Merry Mixer?


----------



## Shunka

You don't know the ride that looks like a 4 armed mixer?


----------



## liketobake

Why don't you speak the same language as me?


----------



## cara

what should I say?


----------



## SHAMALICIOUS

Wie heist du?


----------



## liketobake

Do you want a watermelon?


----------



## pdswife

Can I have a cantalope instead


----------



## SHAMALICIOUS

Why all this melon talk?


----------



## middie

Is it because they're in season ?


----------



## pdswife

What is the best melon??


----------



## liketobake

Why is it not the honeydew melon?


----------



## cara

SHAMALICIOUS said:
			
		

> Wie heist du?




did you know me real name is not cara?


----------



## pdswife

What is your real name??


----------



## middie

You don't know that my name is Desiree ?


----------



## pdswife

Were you named after anyone?


----------



## middie

My biological father's name is Ray so does that count ?


----------



## Piccolina

Did your parents ever tell you if there was a connection between both your's and his names?


----------



## middie

Can you hold on while I call my mom ?


----------



## Piccolina

Do you know that I love it when my mom calls?


----------



## middie

Did yuo know I almost tried to call my dad yesterday ?


----------



## pdswife

Do you know that I think you must miss him very very much?


----------



## thier1754

Middie, are you aware that I'm thinking of you missing your dad? Did you know that I miss mine, too, and I have a special song I play only for him?


----------



## Barbara L

Do you know that I did the same thing for a long time middie, and started to call my mom?  Do you know that some of my best dreams are the ones where my mom and I are doing something (just ordinary things like shopping) together, and that I always wake up from those dreams happy?

 Barbara


----------



## cara

isn't it good the have wonderful memories?


----------



## pdswife

What is your favorite memory?


----------



## cara

can you really believe the best memories are the ones of the time with my horse?


----------



## chicky

Did you know that, I have never been on a horse?


----------



## Trip

Did you know that sometimes horses have minds of their own and don't go where you want them to?


----------



## middie

Wow did you know I just went to the stables to pet horses ????


----------



## cara

you have horses?


----------



## middie

does wishing i did count ?


----------



## Trip

I don't know... does it?


----------



## Barbara L

Have you heard the old saying, "If wishes were horses, then beggars would ride"?

 Barbara


----------



## unmuzzleme

what kind of saddle would you need to ride a wish?


----------



## southerncooker

Would your wish come true if you found the right saddle?


----------



## erinmself

would your wish not come true if you used the wrong saddle?


----------



## cara

Isn't it better to find the right horse than the right saddle?


----------



## Piccolina

Cara, is that your horse? It's very beautiful!


----------



## cara

hmm... it was my horse.. Do you believe, sometimes I still wonder why I sold him eight years ago?


----------



## pdswife

Will you get another pretty horse some day??


----------



## cara

Can you believe no horse can be like Calypso? (that's why I don't believe I'll ever own one again)


----------



## middie

Cara why did you sell him ?


----------



## cara

Is it good to keep him, when you have no time because you started working and no place to ride on winter evenings?


----------



## middie

I bet you miss him don't you ?


----------



## Sabrine

Oh my, are you still answering a question by another ?


----------



## TATTRAT

why, are'nt you?


----------



## Piccolina

Do you think that we'll ever run out of questions to ask one another?


----------



## pdswife

I don't think so, do you???


----------



## Piccolina

No way! We're too creative a group, don't you think?


----------



## middie

I thought we were inquisitive ?


----------



## pdswife

But are we toooooo inquisitive??


----------



## middie

I don't think so do you ?


----------



## mrsmac

Can you ever be too inquisitive?


----------



## erinmself

Has the word inquisitive begun to sound funny to anybody else?


----------



## Bo0pY

Cant we find another funny word now ?


----------



## cara

middie said:
			
		

> I bet you miss him don't you ?



I surely do..  

why are you talking about funny words now?


----------



## Bo0pY

Isnt funny words a fun topic ?


----------



## pdswife

Is giggle a funny word?


----------



## cara

What makes a word funny?


----------



## TATTRAT

would anyone else consider guibo disc a funny word?


----------



## vagriller

What's a guibo disc?


----------



## pdswife

Shall I get out the dictionary?


----------



## vagriller

Can  you ?


----------



## TATTRAT

are you sure you really want too?


----------



## vagriller

aren't we all?


----------



## cara

are we all what? crazy?


----------



## TATTRAT

Im not CRAZZZY...Am I?


----------



## cara

aren't we all a bit crazy?


----------



## vagriller

can someone post a question without are or aren't?


----------



## TATTRAT

what fun would that be?


----------



## vagriller

does it have to be fun?


----------



## cara

Life feels better with fun, doesn't  it?


----------



## vagriller

who needs fun?


----------



## pdswife

What made you laugh today?


----------



## cara

are you depressed?


----------



## vagriller

can we all just take our medication?


----------



## cara

you don't need it, do you?


----------



## TATTRAT

or is it just the little yellow ones you're missing?


----------



## cara

isn't fun essentail for life?


----------



## vagriller

can I talk?


----------



## TATTRAT

is there something you would like to share?


----------



## vagriller

do I know you well enough?


----------



## cara

isn't it sometimes easier to talk to strangers?


----------



## erinmself

Don't you love talking to random strangers?


----------



## cara

isn't it a good possibility to make new friends on a different level?


----------



## vagriller

how many levels are there?


----------



## cara

do there have to be a certain amount of specials?


----------



## vagriller

what's a special?


----------



## TATTRAT

isn't that something good?


----------



## vagriller

is it chicken?


----------



## cara

can you believe it was just a miswriting and I wanted to write level?
no idea where my thoughts have been


----------



## vagriller

is this outrageous?

You must be thinking of the special of the day!


----------



## middie

Cara are you having a blonde moment ?


----------



## cara

can I blame it on the hot weather?


----------



## vagriller

are you blonde?


----------



## cara

do I make you feel that I'm blonde???


----------



## vagriller

is it warm in here?


----------



## southerncooker

Would you like me to turn up the air conditioner?


----------



## vagriller

did you miss something?


----------



## cara

don't you think it's better to open the windows now that the sun goes down?


----------



## TATTRAT

how hot it is where you all are?


----------



## cara

do you consider 27°C/81°F when the sun is down as hot?


----------



## vagriller

aren't you glad it's summer?


----------



## cara

can you ever get fed up with summer?


----------



## vagriller

is football played in summer?


----------



## cara

it depends on the half of the earth you are living, isn't it?


----------



## TATTRAT

would the southern hemisphere be condusive to football this time of year?


----------



## vagriller

which hemisphere is the southern hemisphere?


----------



## cara

probably the one on the south half?


----------



## TATTRAT

should I get a map?


----------



## vagriller

can't you just tell me?


----------



## cara

I think it`s the one with australia and south america?
Is it because of that it's called *south* america?


----------



## vagriller

are you sure of yourself?


----------



## cara

sure.. I'm always sure of myself..
aren't you?


----------



## vagriller

are you sure that's a question?


----------



## cara

if I say yes, does that sound like a question? ;o)


----------



## vagriller

can you repeat that?


----------



## TATTRAT

What is going on in HERE!


----------



## vagriller

have I been promoted from assistant chef?


----------



## TATTRAT

can you handle the title?


----------



## vagriller

can you handle the competition?


----------



## Piccolina

Don't you think it's better to all equal to be equal?


----------



## vagriller

what did you just say?


----------



## TATTRAT

arent we all equal here?


----------



## vagriller

have you ever danced with the devil in the pale moonlight?


----------



## TATTRAT

LOLOLOLOl! Was'nt that from the better of the Batman flicks?


----------



## vagriller

are you up on your movie quotes?


----------



## TATTRAT

I might be?


----------



## vagriller

(not a ?, but anyway)

can I own the movie quotes?


----------



## Piccolina

Do you think it might be best to consult the movie`s creators about that?


----------



## vagriller

are you clear on what I meant?


----------



## pdswife

will you forgive me if I admit I'm confused??


----------



## TATTRAT

if we forgive, do we have to forget?


----------



## pdswife

Would it be dangerous to forget useful information?


----------



## Piccolina

How dangerous are we talking?


----------



## pdswife

Life or death serious??


----------



## TATTRAT

or just life serious?


----------



## erinmself

or death serious?


----------



## vagriller

are you serious?


----------



## cara

is it too hot over there?


----------



## vagriller

is 90 degrees with 100% humidity hot?


----------



## cara

don't you think so?


----------



## vagriller

does the pope wear a funny hat?


----------



## middie

Are you saying it's a day to spend in the pool ?


----------



## vagriller

does the shoe fit?


----------



## TATTRAT

does anyone else wear birkenstocks?


----------



## pdswife

Do I look like a hippie?


----------



## cara

are you a hippie if you wear Birkenstocks???


----------



## vagriller

aren't hippies called something else these days?


----------



## pdswife

What are they called??


----------



## vagriller

aren't they called seattleites?


----------



## liketobake

No, why would you think such a silly thing?


----------



## vagriller

am I delirious?


----------



## liketobake

Yes, why would you need to ask that?
http://www.cookingforums.net/


----------



## TATTRAT

I don't think i am a hippie, am I?


----------



## pdswife

Do you live in a yurt and eat only raw veggies?


----------



## vagriller

can one live in a yurt all year?


----------



## pdswife

Do you know we know people in Montana that do?


----------



## TATTRAT

what is a YURT?


----------



## middie

how did you know what i was going to ask tat ?


----------



## pdswife

Can you google YURT to find out?


----------



## middie

why didn't i think of that ?


----------



## pdswife

Is it because you worked too hard today and you're tired??


----------



## middie

Maybe it's from the heat since i was off today ?


----------



## txoldshirley

Why were you off today?


----------



## pdswife

Did you call in sick?


----------



## middie

you didn't know i'm always off on thursdays ?


----------



## cara

was it still thursday over there when middie wrote that?


----------



## pdswife

It's Friday now.. can you tell I'm happy??


----------



## vagriller

isn't it 3 days till Monday?


----------



## Bo0pY

I dont know, is it really 3 days till Monday?


----------



## pdswife

Three days, is that all???


----------



## vagriller

what is time?


----------



## pdswife

Is it a clock?


----------



## vagriller

is it a myth?


----------



## pdswife

Does it fly?


----------



## Bo0pY

Does it have wings to fly ?


----------



## pdswife

Are they covered in feathers?


----------



## cara

maybe it has a motor?


----------



## Bo0pY

Would it need a motor if it had feathers?


----------



## pdswife

a gas motor??


----------



## cara

is it a bird or a machine?


----------



## pdswife

What time is it anyway??


----------



## TATTRAT

has anyone seen my clock?


----------



## pdswife

Is it under your bed?


----------



## TATTRAT

can't look, aren't there monsters under there?


----------



## pdswife

are they not in the closet?


----------



## TATTRAT

what about the attic?


----------



## vagriller

what's in your attic?


----------



## pdswife

Did I hear a bat squeak?


----------



## vagriller

don't bats crack?


----------



## TATTRAT

aren't bats flying rats?


----------



## vagriller

don't bats and rats get eaten by cats?


----------



## pdswife

aren't they flying rats but uglier and meaner and ickier??


----------



## TATTRAT

have you ever thrown rocks up in the air and watch bats chase them into the ground?


----------



## vagriller

are there bats in Idaho?


----------



## pdswife

Did you know that bats and scorpians scare me?


----------



## vagriller

did you know bees and dogs can smell fear?


----------



## pdswife

did you know I must stink to high heavens then when I see a bat fly by???


----------



## liketobake

Are you sure that a spider does not live with you?


----------



## pdswife

Should I check under the sofa?


----------



## liketobake

Why don't you check under your bed?

http://www.cookingforums.net/


----------



## vagriller

do you know I spent 5 minutes killing a bug in the kitchen this morning?


----------



## liketobake

Well why don't you come over to my house then?

http://www.cookingforums.net/


----------



## vagriller

what kind of bugs do you have?


----------



## liketobake

Why don't you come and see for yourself?
http://www.cookingforums.net/


----------



## vagriller

are you in VA?


----------



## liketobake

No, have you ever been much more north of VA?

 
http://www.cookingforums.net/


----------



## vagriller

have you ever been to Connecticut?


----------



## liketobake

No, have you ever been outside of the USA?

http://www.cookingforums.net/


----------



## vagriller

yes, have you ever been to Canada?


----------



## TATTRAT

I wish I still lived in Vancouver, ever been there?


----------



## vagriller

yes, ever been to Idaho?


----------



## TATTRAT

Driven through, is it worth checking out?


----------



## vagriller

do you like mountains, rivers, and nature in general?

http://arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=21265&d=1109080183
http://arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=21315&d=1109255807
http://arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=21239&d=1109013227


----------



## TATTRAT

I love it! Think i could see Bigfoot?


----------



## vagriller

do you see him in one of the pics?


----------



## TATTRAT

was that him, in the back, flippin the bird?


----------



## vagriller

wasn't he eating the bird?


----------



## Bo0pY

I think he WAS eating it, but did he cook it first?


----------



## vagriller

can a sasquatch cook?


----------



## mudbug

can a sasquatch watch?


----------



## TATTRAT

what about breakdance?


----------



## Bo0pY

What about it ?


----------



## middie

Do you believe in Bigfoot ?


----------



## TATTRAT

Don't you think there is too much out there, that there could be?


----------



## middie

Since no bodies have been found, do you even think they die ?


----------



## TATTRAT

Why let the truth stand in the way of a good story?;-)


----------



## pdswife

Will you tell me a story?


----------



## TATTRAT

How should it start?


----------



## pdswife

Don't all good stories start with " once apon a time"??


----------



## TATTRAT

wouldn't it matter on who is telling it?


----------



## cara

aren't it fairy tales that start with once upon in time?


----------



## TATTRAT

Once upon a time, what?


----------



## Banana Brain

TATTRAT said:
			
		

> Once upon a time, what?


Don't you know what once upon a time means?


----------



## TATTRAT

I know what it means, but who will start the story?


----------



## cara

doesn't everybody has her own story to tell?


----------



## TATTRAT

whay can't it be a he?


----------



## cara

are you male?


----------



## TATTRAT

yes ma'am, is that Okay?


----------



## cara

it is... of course 
can you imagine I thought only women write here?


----------



## TATTRAT

why would you think such a thing?


----------



## pdswife

Is that your son tattrat?


----------



## TATTRAT

NO, just a silly picture. Do you really think I should reproduce?


----------



## cara

isn't it usual that the men prefer the facts around cooking and are not that much into games?


----------



## TATTRAT

what kinda games? like this thread?


----------



## pdswife

Is this a game?


----------



## TATTRAT

or a series of questions?


----------



## vagriller

this is a game?


----------



## cara

what do you think it is?


----------



## pdswife

Isn't it just another way to take up time?


----------



## cara

aren't there other possibilities for that?


----------



## TATTRAT

Isn't that the internet?


----------



## cara

don't you think it's better to spend some time with the ones you love and care for in real life sometimes?


----------



## TATTRAT

OF COURSE! Why wouldn't I?


----------



## cara

because you are here very often?


----------



## TATTRAT

I am at work when I post, and I work 70-80 hours a week. Do I work too much?


----------



## cara

what's your job?


----------



## TATTRAT

I am the executive chef for crowne Plaza hotel, in Virginia beach...Why?;-)


----------



## vagriller

how do you post so much while at work?


----------



## TATTRAT

Between punching in numbers, and coordinating events, isn't that how everyone does it?


----------



## Bo0pY

I guess it is, but why cant I do that?


----------



## middie

Wouldn't it be cool if we got payed for every post we made ?


----------



## thier1754

Are you surprised that I'm popping in here and paying you for your last post, Middie? Are you going to spend this $100 all in one place?


----------



## cara

wouldn't that be an easy way to get rich?


----------



## thier1754

Is there any doubt? Would you rather...WORK??...Gulp.


----------



## thier1754

What time is it in Germany, Cara??


----------



## cara

It's sunday, 07.50AM.. that is later than in the US, isn't it?


----------



## Banana Brain

cara said:
			
		

> It's sunday, 07.50AM.. that is later than in the US, isn't it?


Are you  sure it isn't earlier?


----------



## pdswife

isn't it later?


----------



## thier1754

Doesn't that depend on whether you're going back or forward?


----------



## pdswife

What if I'm moving sideways?


----------



## TATTRAT

you mean like crab walking?


----------



## txoldshirley

would a crab put on his walking shoes when he walks


----------



## TATTRAT

Does Nike make crab sneakers?


----------



## pdswife

can crabs tie their own shoes?


----------



## thier1754

Are you unaware of Nike's new sneaker motto, "Just Do It -- Shellfishly..."?


----------



## Banana Brain

thier1754 said:
			
		

> Are you unaware of Nike's new sneaker motto, "Just Do It -- Shellfishly..."?


 Why should I care about some shoe
 facotry that probably uses child labor?


----------



## erinmself

Don't they all probably use child labor?


----------



## kats

Who are they all, by the way?


----------



## txoldshirley

kats said:
			
		

> Who are they all, by the way?


 
Are they all crabby?


----------



## pdswife

or maybe they are feeling sick and "clammy"??


----------



## TATTRAT

does anyone think this thread is "floundering"?


----------



## vagriller

is floundering a word?


----------



## TATTRAT

Sure is, would you like a definition?


----------



## pdswife

Do you need a dictonary or do you have one already?


----------



## TATTRAT

I use merriam webster online dictionary, what do you use?


----------



## pdswife

Do you know I like my "old fashioned" hold it in your hand Oxford?


----------



## TATTRAT

Ahh! there is nothing wrong with that. How old does something have to be, to be "old fashioned"?


----------



## vagriller

does antiquity bequeath virtue?


----------



## Bo0pY

Im not real sure, does it ?


----------



## Banana Brain

Bo0pY said:
			
		

> Im not real sure, does it ?


Does it even matter?


----------



## vagriller

doesn't everything matter?


----------



## liketobake

What on earth would give you that idea?


----------



## vagriller

cara, you're not a man?!?


----------



## pdswife

Isn't cara a very pretty girl?


----------



## TATTRAT

can we see a pic?


----------



## pdswife

Do we have to beg to see it?


----------



## TATTRAT

please, please, pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeease!?


----------



## pdswife

How about a photo of you Tattrat?


----------



## TATTRAT

are you sure about that?


----------



## Banana Brain

Why would I ask if I weren't sure?


----------



## pdswife

What if we said "Pretty Please" could we see a photo?


----------



## TATTRAT

ARE YOU HAPPY NOW!?


----------



## Banana Brain

Yes, but why is your picture giving me a creepy stare?


----------



## TATTRAT

AM I freaking you out?


----------



## Banana Brain

Do you think you're freaking me out?


----------



## TATTRAT

I certaintly hope not, why would I want that?


----------



## Banana Brain

You wouldn't........... or would you?


----------



## TATTRAT

what would you prefer?


----------



## pdswife

How about a nice smile??


----------



## TATTRAT

whats that?


----------



## pdswife

isn't it when you pull your lips back and all your teeth show?


----------



## TATTRAT

Don't dogs do that before they bite?


----------



## pdswife

lol... 


do dogs bite?


----------



## TATTRAT

can't ALL animals bite?


----------



## txoldshirley

TATTRAT said:
			
		

> can't ALL animals bite?


 
What about animals with no teeth--do they bite?


----------



## pdswife

Are there animals with no teeth?


----------



## TATTRAT

maybe realllllllly old animals? Do they make animal dentures?


----------



## middie

Did you know that alligator snapping turtles don't have teeth ?


----------



## pdswife

How do they chew their food?


----------



## mrsmac

Don't they have sharp beak things?


----------



## TATTRAT

do you mean birds?


----------



## mrsmac

Don't some turtles have beaks?


----------



## thier1754

If you mix turtles and birds, don't you get a birtle? Or a burtle? Or is it a birdle? (Do obese lady birdles wear...never mind...)


----------



## txoldshirley

if a birdle can't chew its food, how would it be obese?


----------



## vagriller

what causes obesity?


----------



## Bo0pY

Do you thinks LOTS of Oreo's Cookies and Milk causes Obesity ?


----------



## cara

do you really think so?


----------



## vagriller

aren't oreos full of trans fat?


----------



## cara

what is trans fat?


----------



## TATTRAT

won't excess anything be bad for you?


----------



## vagriller

is a bag of oreos a day excessive?


----------



## TATTRAT

Naaaaa, what about a pound of bacon a day?


----------



## vagriller

is that your arteries I hear clogging?


----------



## TATTRAT

is that the funny feeling in the top left of my chest?


----------



## cara

you should ask your Doc about that, shouldn't you?


----------



## vagriller

is your shirt too tight?


----------



## cara

would you believe me, if I say I don't wear a shirt?


----------



## vagriller

can you post a pic?


----------



## cara

you don't think I'll do that, do you?


----------



## vagriller

TATTRAT did, how about you?


----------



## cara

TATTRAT did what?


----------



## pdswife

and my oh my how did he do it??


----------



## TATTRAT

I did Whaaaaatt?


----------



## pdswife

The quiestion I have is WHY did you do it??


----------



## vagriller

TATTRAT, didn't you do this?


----------



## TATTRAT

Oh My God, how did that happen?


----------



## vagriller

are you bi-polar?


----------



## TATTRAT

very stable actually, unlike my MIL. You think we should get HER help?


----------



## pdswife

Oh no Tattrat...do you have family problems??


----------



## vagriller

you're married?


----------



## pdswife

Who is he married too?


----------



## vagriller

isn't he married to his wife?


----------



## pdswife

What's her name?


----------



## vagriller

will TATTRAT please stand up?


----------



## TATTRAT

Nope, not married. I have a s.e., or spousal equilivent. Her name is carrie. Should I get her to join the board?


----------



## pdswife

Isn't everyone welcomed with open arms here?


----------



## vagriller

does she cook?


----------



## pdswife

or does she just like to eat good food?


----------



## vagriller

was she in a Stephen King movie?


----------



## pdswife

Does she have amazing mind powers?


----------



## vagriller

are you there?


----------



## middie

Who is here ?


----------



## vagriller

do I exist?


----------



## Trip

Do you think you're a figment of my imagination?


----------



## vagriller

do you imagine that I'm smokin' hot?


----------



## pdswife

Is that better than icy cold?


----------



## Trip

Do you think DH would prefer Hot?


----------



## vagriller

who's  DH?


----------



## pdswife

Haven't you met Donald Hover?


----------



## vagriller

who is donald hover?


----------



## pdswife

Isn't he the tall dark handsome one standing in the corner?


----------



## vagriller

what height must one be to be considered tall?


----------



## Banana Brain

vagriller said:
			
		

> what height must one be to be considered tall?


Would anyone be offended if I say a man must be at least 6 feet tall to be considered tall?


----------



## Chef_Jen

Would you be offended if someone disaggred?


----------



## Bo0pY

I dont know, SHOULD I be offended ?


----------



## Half Baked

Why would anyone be offended?


----------



## cara

don't that depend on your point of view?


----------



## vagriller

so you're saying I'm short?


----------



## cara

does it sound so?


----------



## vagriller

am I crushed?


----------



## txoldshirley

vagriller said:
			
		

> am I crushed?


 
how can a human be crushed? can they be cubed?


----------



## pdswife

How about diced?


----------



## erinmself

Can you cook them? I know some of them are pretty hot and steamy...


----------



## TATTRAT

you think cannibals know how to prepare the cuts?


----------



## pdswife

Do they put them in pies or just fry them up?


----------



## vagriller

did this thread just take a turn for the worse?


----------



## BakersDozen

Are we becoming cannibals?


----------



## vagriller

do you like chianti and fava beans?


----------



## TATTRAT

pffff,ffff,ffff,fffff...does it also pair with a merlot?


----------



## vagriller

do you know Hannibal Lector?


----------



## TATTRAT

We went to evil culinary school together. Did you know THAT?


----------



## vagriller

is that why you're food is so good?


----------



## TATTRAT

umm...............maybe?


----------



## pdswife

Maybe what?


----------



## TATTRAT

If you wanted to shoot a mime, would you use a silencer?


----------



## pdswife

Do you know that you are funny man?


----------



## vagriller

funny haha or funny looking?


----------



## pdswife

wouldn't it be rude to say funny looking?????????????


----------



## middie

did you know my dad used to say that to me ? lol


----------



## TATTRAT

did you know.....<LUKE, I AM YOUR FATHER>?


----------



## skilletlicker

Wait a darn minute.  Didn't she say I'm Luke's father?


----------



## vagriller

are you darth vader?


----------



## pdswife

I'm not... are you?


----------



## vagriller

is Luke my son?


----------



## TATTRAT

How was his Birthday?


----------



## vagriller

are cupcakes good?

:his party isn't till Saturday:


----------



## TATTRAT

ahhh...

Aren't cupcakes the best right out of the oven?


----------



## vagriller

you bet!

Didn't I have one right out of the oven?


----------



## TATTRAT

yup...

did you think I had forgoten?


----------



## crewsk

Is it true that elephants never forget?


----------



## vagriller

isn't that a myth?


----------



## middie

Does anyone know the answer ?


----------



## pdswife

WHAT??  Did some one ask a question??


----------



## middie

Pds have you not read the forum or are you just skimming ?


----------



## pdswife

Middie what are you talking about?


----------



## middie

You don't know either ??


----------



## TATTRAT

Elephant are one of the only animals to mourn the dead, they actually cry, and visit grave sites along the migration...isn't that crazy!


----------



## middie

I don't think it's crazy at all,do you ?


----------



## Half Baked

Which other animals are that sensitive?


----------



## TATTRAT

Did you know that dolphins are the only other animal, besides humans, that have sex solely for pleasure?


----------



## pdswife

Can we talk about sex on dc??


----------



## Banana Brain

If we couldn't at least talk tamely about sex, wouldn't I be in trouble by now?


----------



## pdswife

Shall we ask what the rules are?


----------



## cara

did I miss something important?


----------



## vagriller

would you like to talk about sex?


----------



## cara

isn't it too hot for sex??


----------



## vagriller

is it ever too hot 4 sex?


----------



## cara

haven't you heard it's not healthy to make sports when its too hot?
isn't sex some kind of sports?


----------



## vagriller

can't you drink gatorade?


----------



## cara

I don't drink that.. do you?


----------



## vagriller

don't I just drink water?


----------



## cara

don't you know what you drink?!?!?


----------



## vagriller

what do you drink when you are "exerting" yourself?


----------



## cara

what means exerting?


----------



## vagriller

Doesn't exertion mean physical activity?


----------



## cara

I don't know. Can you imagine there are sooo many words I don`t know?


----------



## vagriller

what else don't you know?


----------



## liketobake

Why don't you make a list of all that I do now know?


----------



## vagriller

how would I know?


----------



## cara

I don't know, what I don't know or I would know it.. you understand what I mean?


----------



## vagriller

why are you so intriguing?


----------



## cara

am I?


----------



## vagriller

you're sad that you are intriguing?


----------



## cara

did you know I misinterpreted the word and just had to look it up?


----------



## TATTRAT

so, how is everyone doing in here?


----------



## Banana Brain

why do you care how I'm doing?


----------



## cara

because we take interest in each other?


----------



## middie

Am I alone thinking we did ?


----------



## Piccolina

Do you feel alone?


----------



## cara

Do you have to be alone to feel alone?


----------



## Piccolina

No, I don't think so. Haven't we all felt like there were times when we were in a crowded space but felt like we were in our own world?


----------



## cara

Isn't it sometimes good to be alone?


----------



## vagriller

are you upset?


----------



## Half Baked

Don't most people enjoy being alone at times?


----------



## pdswife

alone can be good and bad, don't you think?


----------



## vagriller

aren't we social animals?


----------



## pdswife

Don't you feel better when you're around happy smiley people?


----------



## vagriller

isn't that shiny happy people?


----------



## pdswife

so shiny that you can see your reflection in their faces???


----------



## vagriller

are you that shiny?


----------



## Half Baked

Do you like shiny things?


----------



## pdswife

Do you mean shiny things like diamonds???


----------



## vagriller

or shiny things like knives?


----------



## sattie

Or a shiny face?


----------



## vagriller

is tanned better than shiny?


----------



## pdswife

Should I be sitting in the sun getting tan instead of typing at the puter??


----------



## vagriller

do you have a laptop and wireless connection?


----------



## txoldshirley

do you have a very long extension chord?


----------



## pdswife

I have both...which should I use?


----------



## middie

Is the extension cord water proof ?


----------



## pdswife

How would it get wet??


----------



## mrsmac

What if someone turned a hose on you, wouldn't it get wet then?


----------



## middie

You are in Seattle right ? And it does rain alot there correct ?


----------



## Half Baked

Why does it rain so much in Seattle?


----------



## txoldshirley

Is it true--Seattle has the BEST coffee?


----------



## Half Baked

Who prefers tea over coffee?


----------



## thier1754

Seattle does have great coffee, which we need to wade through all of those puddles, don't ya know? Are you aware that it rains so much because we're a maritime climate?


----------



## Half Baked

What's a maritime climate?


----------



## thier1754

*A maritime climate* has cool, wet winters and warm, dry summers -- Does that help?


----------



## pdswife

Do you know that it has not rained in Seattle for many many days  and that I LOVE the sun????


----------



## Half Baked

Do you prefer the ocean, lake or swimming pool?


----------



## pdswife

lol.. can I have a swimming pool that is right next to the Ocean?


----------



## thier1754

Do you know that I'm going to be right up near you today in Snoqualmie rehearsing for the Highland Games?  And I'm playing for a wedding in Redmond on the 5th?


----------



## Half Baked

Do you enjoying playing alone or with a group, mostly?


----------



## vagriller

do you wear a kilt?


----------



## Bangbang

Why would I wear a kilt?


----------



## vagriller

are you offended?


----------



## cara

is there a reason?


----------



## thier1754

Re: wearing a kilt -- Don't you know that only men wear kilts? Have you seen Bang in a kilt? Can you imagine how much better he'd look wearing one than I would?  Do you know that nothing is worn under the kilt? 



			
				Half Baked said:
			
		

> Do you enjoying playing alone or with a group, mostly?



I play with others...Violin is better accompanied, don't you think? Do you know that I played alone for a funeral once for a man who died of AIDS? It was a very lonely and sad sound -- can you imagine?


----------



## cara

I can - it must have been a very touchy moment?


----------



## thier1754

cara said:
			
		

> I can - it must have been a very touchy moment?



Yes, cara...very touching...Do you know that it was difficult playing and crying at the same time?


----------



## Half Baked

Did y'all know I used to be a funeral director?


----------



## cara

did you like the job?


----------



## thier1754

Did you? Do you know that my nephew is working in that business now after training/working as a paramedic? The place he works for appreciates very much his work and sensitivity, you know? Don't you think it's very important work?


----------



## Half Baked

Yes, I think it is very important work but do you think everyone can do it?


----------



## pdswife

I could never do it... I'd be toooo sad all the time...do you understand??


----------



## vagriller

are you a happy person most of the time?


----------



## cara

can you stand it if you are not a happy person?


----------



## vagriller

aren't I always happy?


----------



## cara

I hope so - what's your opinion about that?


----------



## vagriller

don't you know me by now?


----------



## pdswife

WOuld you like to hear my opinion??


----------



## vagriller

don't we already know it?


----------



## pdswife

Have I already told you?


----------



## cara

hoe can we know each other completely?


----------



## pdswife

I'm not sure if we can...but isn't learning about each other fun?


----------



## TATTRAT

How much can we learn online?


----------



## middie

Is there a limit ?


----------



## TATTRAT

Hi Mindie!....don't you think the internet is limiting to how well you can "know" someone?


----------



## middie

Hi Tat. Don't you think the possibilities are endless ?


----------



## TATTRAT

Maybe. is the universe endless?


----------



## middie

Think we'll ever know ?


----------



## TATTRAT

I would like to think so, but do you think we have the technology?


----------



## pdswife

Do you think that knowing too much can be dangerous?


----------



## middie

I don't think we do yet. I think it's in the works though don't you ?


----------



## pdswife

Do you think they'll ever invent a bug spray that really works??


----------



## TATTRAT

or a cure for the common cold perhaps?


----------



## pdswife

Do you think those kinds of things are more important than finding out where the UFOs are really from??


----------



## middie

Or something that cleans the house FOR you ?


----------



## TATTRAT

Oh no, ufo's are at the top of my list. Think we will ever be witness to alien life?


----------



## pdswife

or even just the toilets??


----------



## middie

Oh Ufo's. You know I do know they're out there ?


----------



## TATTRAT

I've seen 1, I am sure. How about you?


----------



## middie

I might have. I was too young to know for sure. Would it be crazy to think maybe I did after all this time ?


----------



## TATTRAT

Have you ever been hypnotized?


----------



## middie

Not to my knowledge. Does it count if someone has tried ??


----------



## TATTRAT

Naaaa, but do you sometimes cluck like a chicken for no reason?


----------



## middie

Oh man is that what I was doing ????


----------



## TATTRAT

LOL! 
You think people watch and wonder?


----------



## pdswife

Do you know that I am very greatful for the laughter that I get from this site??


----------



## middie

Are you as grateful as I am for finding such great people on here ?


----------



## TATTRAT

did you know I am the greatest vantriliquist the radio has ever seen?


----------



## pdswife

Can you talk while you have water in your mouth??


(YES, I am Middie!!  I wish we all lived closer together!!)


----------



## middie

Don't you know it's wrong to make me laugh with a mouth full of pepsi ?


----------



## TATTRAT

did it fly out your nose?


----------



## middie

Ow that would feel weird wouldn't it ?


----------



## pdswife

Did you ever see the guy who could make milk come out of is eyes??


----------



## TATTRAT

or the guy that could make pipe smoke come out his ears?


----------



## expatgirl

Did he wear earpuffs?


----------



## middie

pdswife said:
			
		

> Did you ever see the guy who could make milk come out of is eyes??


 
Was he on David Letterman's Stupid Human Tricks segment ?


----------



## TATTRAT

nah, was it cold enough too?


----------



## TATTRAT

middie said:
			
		

> Was he on David Letterman's Stupid Human Tricks segment ?



Ya think Letterman wears a toupee?


----------



## middie

It's possible isn't it ?


----------



## TATTRAT

Do you think Paul Schaffer needs one too?


----------



## expatgirl

Would those be called "earpuffs"??


----------



## middie

Don't you think he'd look strange in one ?


----------



## TATTRAT

doesn't he already look strange, in a golf ball kinda way?


----------



## middie

Nah a bowling ball is more shiney right ?


----------



## pdswife

I think it was some " believe it or not" show... wasn't it??


----------



## TATTRAT

But, he has head dimples, not finger holes right?


----------



## middie

I guess that's true huh ?


----------



## pdswife

wanna know something funny???


----------



## middie

Yeah what ?


----------



## TATTRAT

does it have to do with a monkey?


----------



## pdswife

Did you know my hubby's name is Paul Shaffer too... but that he is nicer sweeter cuter and smarter than that other Paul Shaffer??


----------



## middie

Omg pds. You know what idiots name is ??


----------



## pdswife

Are You Kidding?????


----------



## middie

No not Paul. It IS Don King though. So is his father's. Isn't that funny ???


----------



## pdswife

If I'm laughing does that mean that it's funny??


Does idiot have weird hair??


----------



## middie

In the morning he does. Does that count ?


----------



## pdswife

Have you ever been tempted to shave it off while he's sleeping??


----------



## middie

No. Besides I'm a very heavy sleeper. It would make it too easy for him to get revenge don't you think ?


----------



## pdswife

yes.. too easy... should I think of some other way to bug the heck out of him??


----------



## thier1754

Is anyone still up? Are you aware that I just got back from a rehearsal and I'm looking for you guys? Are you aware, too, that there are all kinds of shapes, sizes and faces in a group of Scottish country dancers? Can I mention it was an interesting evening?


----------



## TATTRAT

Good Morning, how is everyone?


----------



## Half Baked

Is it a beautiful day where you live?


----------



## vagriller

isn't hampton roads great this time of year?


----------



## TATTRAT

A little warm, but tolerable. Tommorow is supposed to be in the 100's, what do ya think about that?


----------



## vagriller

would that be a good day to stay inside?


----------



## pdswife

and turn on the AC?


----------



## vagriller

and drink frozen margaritas?


----------



## pdswife

Can I have a Strawberry margarita?


----------



## TATTRAT

Ever ahd a pomagranite margarita?


----------



## vagriller

aren't strawberry margaritas my favorite?


----------



## pdswife

Is a pomagranite margarita better than a strawberry or peach one?


----------



## vagriller

why don't we meet at TATTRAT's and have a taste test?


----------



## TATTRAT

COme on down, but could ya hurry?


----------



## pdswife

How long does it take to fly too VA from Seattle??


----------



## vagriller

why haven't I been to TATT's yet?


----------



## pdswife

Because you don't have a good map??


----------



## vagriller

he's like 20 miles from me, do I really need a map?


----------



## pdswife

well... if you are anything like me you need a map and step by step directions!!!  Do you know that I can get LOST bigtime just trying to find my mailbox??


----------



## vagriller

how would I know that?


----------



## TATTRAT

where am I ?


----------



## pdswife

are you right where you are sitting??


----------



## TATTRAT

if this isn't who it would be, who it still be who it is?


----------



## pdswife

did you have as much trouble writing that sentence as I had reading it?


----------



## TATTRAT

LOL! No, ......why?


----------



## pdswife

Have you tried reading it??


----------



## TATTRAT

I am who I am, right?


----------



## TATTRAT

anyone still there?


----------



## vagriller

aren't you right off the interstate on Bonney Rd?


----------



## cara

where is Bonney Rd?


----------



## vagriller

isn't it in Virginia Beach?


----------



## cara

do you know I've never been to Virgina Beach?


----------



## vagriller

why don't you fly over?


----------



## cara

do you know we have wonderful places to visit in Germany?


----------



## vagriller

like what?


----------



## Half Baked

Did you know that I had one of my sons in Stuttgart and the other one in Heidelberg, 30 years ago?

Did I spell Heidelberg correctly?


----------



## vagriller

isn't Heidleberg a beer?


----------



## cara

Half baked, you did 
btw. my sister lives near Stuttgart..
vagriller, Heidelberg is a beautiful town in the south of Germany... 

have you ever been on this side of the Atlantic?


----------



## vagriller

haven't I been to Spain, Italy, Sicily, and Greece?


----------



## pdswife

Isn't Greece the most beautiful place with the neatest people?


----------



## TATTRAT

I loved living in europe, shouldn't everyone try it!?


----------



## cara

I don't know? Have you?


----------



## vagriller

pdswife said:
			
		

> Isn't Greece the most beautiful place with the neatest people?



Very nice place! Liked St. Thomas better.

who doesn't like Europe?


----------



## TATTRAT

I lived in England, Holland...and Coasta Rica, and Vancouver. But those last two aren't Europe are they?


----------



## cara

Tattrat, do you know I don't know anything else`


----------



## TATTRAT

LUcky LUCKY! My mother is a Sweed, and my father is a Brit...you know where I am from right?


----------



## vagriller

TATT, which place did you like best?


----------



## cara

o you want me to post some pictures in the photo section?


----------



## vagriller

could you please?


----------



## TATTRAT

vagriller said:
			
		

> TATT, which place did you like best?



Holland for sure, but I liked C.R. for the surfing. do you surf?


----------



## vagriller

can you believe I've lived in SE VA for 13 years and never surfed?

(actually I tried once in FL but there was no waveage!)


----------



## cara

did you see I posted some pics?


----------



## vagriller

Where did you post them?

(never mind, I see them. Nice!)


----------



## cara

have you seen the members photo section yet?


----------



## vagriller

did you see I edited my last post?


----------



## pdswife

Do you know I love going there and looking at photos?


----------



## cara

haven't shown you Hannover and its surroundings, the place I live in, have I?


----------



## TATTRAT

Where is the photo section?


----------



## cara

do you see the button on top of the page? Between cooking links and user CP?


----------



## TATTRAT

darn, how did I mis that?


----------



## middie

Am I the only one who's never been outside of the U.S. ?


----------



## pdswife

Middie,  do you know that I think you should save your pennies and buy a ticket to someplace nice and warm and sunny and very tropical??


----------



## Half Baked

Do you know how much I miss living on the water?


----------



## pdswife

how much do you miss it????


----------



## Half Baked

who do you think misses it more, me or the labs?


----------



## pdswife

could it be a tie between all of  you??


----------



## Half Baked

Can you imagine how mad those dogs are since we moved to GA and they have a fenced yard?


----------



## pdswife

I'm guessing that they don't like it quite as much .. do they??


----------



## middie

Did you know my lab is scared of water ?


----------



## txoldshirley

Aren't Lab's water dogs?


----------



## Half Baked

Why do dogs that love water, hate baths?


----------



## vagriller

have you tried Johnson's baby shampoo?

:no more tears:


----------



## Half Baked

Don't you know that I would never think of cheap baby shampoo because I head to the pet store to buy expensive doggie 'no more tears'?

Don't you know that I'll buy that next time?


----------



## vagriller

do you know that I've never tried it?

:disclaimer here:


----------



## cara

do you know I don't have a dog?


----------



## Half Baked

Have you ever had a dog?


----------



## cara

no - can you believe I'm more in cats?


----------



## middie

txoldshirley said:
			
		

> Aren't Lab's water dogs?


 
That's what I thought too. Did you know ocky's a big baby ?


----------



## cara

I thought it's a dog?


----------



## Half Baked

How can we train water dogs to love the water?


----------



## pdswife

Can you start playing with them in a baby pool?


----------



## cara

do they have to be trained?


----------



## pdswife

If a water dog hates water... why is he called a water dog?


----------



## Piccolina

Do you think that "bird dogs" feel confussed too?


----------



## cara

are blind dogs blind?


----------



## Piccolina

Would that mean that they'd need guides?


----------



## pdswife

Would you like to be a dog guide?


----------



## Half Baked

Would you believe that I have a 16yo sheltie who is blind and I am his guide 'person'?


----------



## pdswife

Why wouldn't I believe it?


----------



## TATTRAT

I am buying a pyhton tommorow! Think I should tell the misses before she comes in town in 2 weeks?


----------



## Half Baked

Is it a Ball Python?


(they just stay wherever you place them)


----------



## TATTRAT

Yeppers, and I love it! I have a friend that breeds them. You think it is a good idea?


----------



## pdswife

Does your misses like snakes??


----------



## TATTRAT

not at all, think it will be a problem?


----------



## pdswife

Don't you think that if she loves you she'll let you have a pet??


----------



## vagriller

won't that be quite a suprise?


----------



## Half Baked

Did you know that a Ball Python (we named ours Monty Python ) will stay on skis or a tree or hanging in a closet until you go move him?


<it's how I kept my mom out of my room when I was a teenager >


----------



## pdswife

Do you feed him mice?


----------



## TATTRAT

I think I will, but they will have to small. I should be allowed to have a pet, did you know that is what I wanted to hear?


----------



## vagriller

have you ever eaten snake?


----------



## Half Baked

I've had rattlesnake but have you ever eaten alligator?


----------



## vagriller

I've had gator, have you had antelope?


----------



## TATTRAT

antelope is good eating, ever had bear?


----------



## vagriller

only in sausage, ever had moose?


----------



## pdswife

Does moose taste like the elk my dad used to give us?


----------



## vagriller

sort of, did you like elk?


----------



## Half Baked

Do you know how to get antelope sauce out of a silk dress?


----------



## pdswife

would club soda help?


( YES, I  loved elk!!)


----------



## Half Baked

Do you know that my dry cleaner said he could remove the stain with love potion #99?


----------



## pdswife

Did you laugh at the poor guy??


----------



## Half Baked

No, wouldn't you just write him a check?


----------



## pdswife

we put everything on our credit card ( we need airline miles for vacations!!) would that work?


----------



## Half Baked

That would work.  Do you know that my 'pick up at home' drycleaner had such a crush on me he'd douse himself in Polo before he rang my doorbell and it would set off my asthma?


----------



## middie

People still wear polo ???


----------



## pdswife

isn't polo a kind of shirt?


----------



## Half Baked

Does your honey wear cologne?


----------



## pdswife

Do you know that smells give me horrid headaches
and since my hubby loves me more than anything in this world he
never wears any smelly stuff?


----------



## middie

Aw isn't that sweet ?


----------



## pdswife

He's a nice guy.. have I mentioned that 100 times yet??


----------



## Half Baked

Does anyone wear perfume?


----------



## cara

sometimes - wich one do you prefer?


----------



## vagriller

isn't Happy for men the best?


----------



## cara

what does it smell like?


----------



## vagriller

sort of citrusy

what kind do you wear?


----------



## cara

do you know Escape by Calvin Klein?


----------



## vagriller

heard of it

What's it smell like?


----------



## pdswife

Isn't it hard to describe smells?


----------



## vagriller

can't you relate the smell to food?


----------



## pdswife

You mean like... does this wine smell fruity to you??


----------



## vagriller

yeah, but can you apply that same thing to the perfume?


----------



## pdswife

I could,  but I don't like perfume... so I won't... is that ok??


----------



## vagriller

do you like cologne?


----------



## pdswife

Do you know... it all gives me a headache and makes me throw up?


----------



## cara

Can you imagine I can't describe it?


----------



## middie

Did you know I get alot of compliments on my perfume ?
(Jovan White Musk)


----------



## pdswife

Are you enjoying your day off Middie?


----------



## middie

I work today/ Did you know I spent my day off yesterday cleaning ?


----------



## pdswife

would you believe that I thought today was THURSDAY??


----------



## middie

Did you know I still wish it was Thursday ? lol


----------



## pdswife

What other day do you get off?


----------



## middie

Usually it's Thursday and Friday. But since we got a new manager it varies every week. Do you know what a pain in the butt that is ?


----------



## middie

Wow it's 2:00. Since I have to be at work at 3:00 I guess I better get ready huh ?


----------



## pdswife

Well... could you call in sick?


----------



## vagriller

you work swing shift?


----------



## middie

I could but then idiot will get mad. And what's a swing shift ?


----------



## vagriller

swingshift = 3pm-11pm

you didn't know that?


----------



## pdswife

Why is the idiot always so angry?


----------



## vagriller

why do you call him an idiot?


----------



## pdswife

it's not a cute pet name... is it?


----------



## vagriller

do you not like your job?


----------



## pdswife

Did you know that I have the best job in the world?


----------



## vagriller

how could that be when you call your boss an idiot?


----------



## pdswife

wasn't it Middie who called someone an idiot?


----------



## vagriller

yes sorry, will you accept my apology?


----------



## pdswife

I don't think an apology is needed ...do you?


----------



## vagriller

maybe. what do you do for work?


----------



## pdswife

Well.. did you know that my whole life all I ever wanted to be was a wife and a mom and all my dreams came true?


----------



## Half Baked

How many kids do you have?


----------



## vagriller

did you know that my wife has the same job?


----------



## pdswife

I have one son 22 years old and now my job is super easy... and did you know that I still love it????


----------



## cara

I don't know if that would be a job for me?


----------



## middie

Idiot is what I call my boyfriend not my boss. Why ?
Because he is an idiot. I can call him worse but I'm 
being nice. I like my job but the hours are terrible.
Anybody out there willing to hire me and give me more
than 20 hours a week ?


----------



## pdswife

WOuld you be willing to move to Seattle??


----------



## cara

do you know that can't hire you because I don't have a company?


----------



## middie

Can you move Seattle here ?
Cara if you had a company what
kind would it be ?


----------



## cara

hmm.... good question... most likely something with agricultural machines, I think... that's Franks business...
do you know that with laboratoy work it's not so easy to build up your own company without being a Doc..?


----------



## Half Baked

What type of job are you looking for?


----------



## middie

What can I do with animals other than cleaning up after them or being a vet ?


----------



## cara

maybe some kind of animal shelter for people's pets when they are away?


----------



## Half Baked

Maybe a dog walker?  Have you heard of doggie daycare?  Did you know that the doggie daycare around me was booked solid?


----------



## cara

don't you think there are enough possibilities?


----------



## pdswife

Isn't there always another Possibility?


----------



## cara

wouldn't it be boring if not?


----------



## cara

did I show you Hannovers new town house before?


----------



## vagriller

did you take that pic?


----------



## pdswife

Do you think it's beautiful??


----------



## vagriller

how could I say no?


----------



## pdswife

Well, could you say it very nicely?


----------



## cara

do you really think I could do such great pics?

pds, don't you think it's beautiful?


----------



## TATTRAT

how has everyone been?


----------



## vagriller

I got promoted, how about you?


----------



## TATTRAT

Congrats Rog!

I worked 97 hours last week.......think I should get promoted?


----------



## vagriller

aren't you a DC Sous Chef?


----------



## TATTRAT

ohhhhhhhh, that kinda promotion.

did you realize you have leaped ahead of me in posts?


----------



## vagriller

with 97 hours how could I not?

:i did notice


----------



## pdswife

Do you think you'll catch up with me soon??


* yes cara, I do think it's beautiful*


----------



## Trip

Do you think that is possible?


----------



## cara

I don't think so, do you?


----------



## vagriller

who has that much time?


----------



## pdswife

Do you find that no matter how much time you have...you never have enough?


----------



## cara

isn't it more important what you do with your time?


----------



## vagriller

does pdswife work outside the home?


----------



## cara

I don't think so, but what does she say?


----------



## pdswife

um...does going to the post office, the grocery store, the pharmacy, the gas station and the bank count as working outside the house??


----------



## vagriller

how do you have time to post so much with all that running around?


----------



## pdswife

lol... don't ya know I do all my errands on one day every week??


----------



## vagriller

what do you do the other days?


----------



## pdswife

I have such an easy life... Some times I feel very guilty... do you think I should do some type of volenteer work???


----------



## vagriller

do you feel like volunteering?


----------



## cara

what would you do?


----------



## vagriller

cara, what would you do?


----------



## pdswife

Yes...could you give me some ideas please?  What would you all do?


----------



## vagriller

I used to work with a group that fed homeless people.

is there a homeless shelter in your area?


----------



## pdswife

There are some in Seattle... but I refuse to drive there 
Did you know that traffic in Seattle SUCKs??


----------



## vagriller

I do!

do you know I went to a family reunion 2 years ago in Moses Lake?


----------



## pdswife

Did you know we own some property close to Moses lake and that we were there two years ago?  Would you have come to lunch if we'd invited you?


----------



## vagriller

i would have!!!

hasn't Moses Lake changed over the years?


----------



## pdswife

I don't know has it??


( I've only been going there for a few years)


----------



## cara

where is it?


----------



## vagriller

Washington state

don't things seem much different when you're young?


----------



## cara

wasn't everything much bigger?


----------



## vagriller

YES!

don't you know that is why I can't go back to the northwest?


----------



## cara

where are you now?


----------



## vagriller

Virginia

where did you think I lived?


----------



## TATTRAT

aren't you in Hampton...VA?


----------



## vagriller

yes, you working?


----------



## TATTRAT

Yup, eom inventory. Is it hot over in htown?


----------



## vagriller

don't know. haven't been outside since 8 am.

made any cheesecake lately?


----------



## TATTRAT

I did a savory one on Sunday, does that count?


----------



## vagriller

maybe, what flavor was it?


----------



## TATTRAT

Jumbo lump crab, it also had pepers, onions, lemon and lime zest. SOund apealing at all?


----------



## vagriller

i'd have to try it.

Does ham and mac n cheese sound good?


----------



## TATTRAT

Yum! Have you ever had traditional Granis Mac?


----------



## vagriller

no, recipe?


----------



## cara

what are you talking about?


----------



## vagriller

weren't we talking about Granis Mac?


----------



## cara

what is that?

never heard of that over here...


----------



## TATTRAT

It is traditional mac and cheese, with white cheddar cheese sauce, smoked ham, and peas. Topped with breadcrumbs and broiled off, sound good at all?


----------



## cara

you may consider me stupid, but what is Mac?


----------



## pdswife

Why would we concider you stupid for asking a question??


( Mac is macaroni, a kind of pasta)


----------



## cara

hmm.. maccharoni.. I could have thought of that..

Don't you sometimes think these stupids germans understand nothing?


----------



## pdswife

Did you know that my dad is half German and that some of the time I KNOW he doesn't understand anything??


----------



## TATTRAT

ever think, all we know is we don't know nothin'?


----------



## cara

are you a philosoph?


----------



## vagriller

is your English better than my German?

(or any other language for that matter)


----------



## cara

I don' know how good your German is?


----------



## vagriller

terrible!

Isn't it true that most Americans know only one langauge?


----------



## pdswife

Is it better than my Greek?


----------



## vagriller

you speak Greek?


----------



## pdswife

Baklava, Mousaka,gyro can you understand me??


----------



## TATTRAT

What did you just call me!?


----------



## pdswife

a delishous bite of goodness??


----------



## TATTRAT

ahhhhh...how'd ya know?


----------



## middie

Didn't everyone ?


----------



## TATTRAT

really?


do ya think I fooled 'em good?


----------



## cara

why did you do that?


----------



## vagriller

isn't he crafty?


----------



## cara

do you think so?


----------



## vagriller

I'll find out soon!

can you be in Va Beach next Friday?


----------



## cara

next Friday?
I'm not sure if I get the days off and a flight right in time...

what is in VA Beach next Friday?


----------



## thier1754

I've been reading all of your posts, doncha know? You guys give me a smile every morning, know what I mean? Do you know, Cara, that I'm married to a French Canadian and he doesn't "get me" most of the time and doesn't laugh at my jokes?


----------



## cara

so there is hope for me?


----------



## vagriller

cara said:
			
		

> next Friday?
> I'm not sure if I get the days off and a flight right in time...
> 
> what is in VA Beach next Friday?



me, at TATTRAT's restaurant!

what should I have to eat there?


----------



## cara

I think I won't make it till friday....



> what should I have to eat there?



aren't there any chef's suggestion?


----------



## pdswife

How about a bowl of oatmeal with some butter and brown sugar?


----------



## vagriller

pdswife said:
			
		

> How about a bowl of oatmeal with some butter and brown sugar?



how about try again?


----------



## mudbug

how about a nice crab gratin and a cold beer?


----------



## Trip

Do you deliver to Canada?


----------



## pdswife

Or to Seattle?


----------



## vagriller

how about a crabcake appetizer?


----------



## pdswife

Can I share with Paul?


----------



## vagriller

would you want to?


----------



## cara

isn't it good to share good things with the ones you love?


----------



## pdswife

isn't it good for the tummy to share too?

( mine stays smaller that way)


----------



## vagriller

true!

is that my problem?


----------



## cara

why do you ask us?
Has anybody seen you yet?


----------



## vagriller

do you mean a doctor?


----------



## cara

do you think a Doc will be helpful? ;o)


----------



## vagriller

the doc will tell me to eat right and exercise more won't he?


----------



## middie

Isn't that what they all say ?


----------



## vagriller

is that what they are taught at med school?


----------



## cara

should this be all they get to know???


----------



## middie

If that's all they're taught couldn't we all be doctors ?


----------



## vagriller

wouldn't it be cool to be an eye doctor?


----------



## cara

why is an eye doctor cool?


----------



## pdswife

Can an eye dr. make my head aches go away??


----------



## vagriller

idk, but lasik surgery is $3k a pop, right?


----------



## cara

pds, did you drink enough?

vagriller, how do you know about the prices?


----------



## vagriller

isn't it common knowledge?


----------



## middie

Did you know I'd love to have lasik done ?


----------



## pdswife

Did I drink enough of what??


----------



## vagriller

what are you drinking?


----------



## pdswife

Is it too late in the afternoon do drink more coffee?


----------



## vagriller

is it ever too late to drink coffee?


----------



## pdswife

Do you love coffee as much as I do?


----------



## cara

do you know that coffee isn't good to provide enough hydration for the body?


----------



## Chef_Jen

Who Needs Hydration when you got ol friend Java ?


----------



## mrsmac

Do you realise how much I miss coffee??


----------



## thier1754

I love coffee, too, doncha know? But I drink "chick coffee" with white chocolate and milk in it--doesn't that sound tasty?


----------



## middie

I'd like to try that. Where can I get it ?


----------



## mrsmac

Do you make it yourself?


----------



## Bo0pY

Is there any other way ?


----------



## thier1754

Did I say I buy it from Cutter's Point here in Gig Harbor?


----------



## mrsmac

Is Cutter's Point a coffee shop?


----------



## Barbara L

Do you know that I don't like coffee but I LOVE the smell of coffee and coffee flavored candies?   

 Barbara


----------



## thier1754

Did I neglect to tell you that Cutter's Point is a regional chain here in the Northwest, and that I drive through so often that the girls have my drink ready by the time I get to the window?


----------



## Alix

Oooooooooo you're up late thier...where you been lately?


----------



## thier1754

Working on a complete redo of the website...I'm flying to CA on Tuesday a.m. and I'm going to try to finish this before I go...Doncha know?! Do you know I'm very busy with music trying to make the band go, too, and we're redoing our kitchen?


----------



## txoldshirley

Do you play the fiddle or the violin?


----------



## cara

are you very good at playing?


----------



## pdswife

Do you like the fiddle cara?


----------



## cara

yes.. doesn't it sound cheerful?


----------



## pdswife

Yes, what other things make you feel that way?


----------



## cara

many... wonderful pictures of great landscapes.. good music... just feel good.. btw.. do you like chocolate covered strawberries?


----------



## middie

How did you know I love those ?


----------



## pdswife

Can Cara read minds??


----------



## middie

Wow what if she can ??


----------



## carolmills

Can she tell what i'm thinking right now???


----------



## pdswife

She lives in Germany.. do you think she's still sleeping?


----------



## carolmills

hmmm.... if she was a psychic.. wouldnt she know we were talking about her????


----------



## pdswife

Do you think her ears are burning??


----------



## mrsmac

Where do you think that expression came from?


----------



## cara

I wasn't sleeping, I was already at work 

do you really think anyone can read minds?


----------



## pdswife

Do you know what I am thinking right now Cara??


----------



## Bo0pY

Do you think Cara does know what youre thinking?


----------



## pdswife

Do you????


----------



## Harl

It may have been asked before, but
Does anyone remember the original question?

am I a late-commer?


----------



## TATTRAT

It's ok Harl, I don't remember the original question. Could someone look it up?


----------



## pdswife

To be or not to be?  Is that the question?


----------



## TATTRAT

If you wanted to shoot a mime, would you use a silencer?


Did I already ask that?


----------



## bjcotton

Huuuuuuuuuuuh?


----------



## pdswife

What'd ya say?


----------



## TATTRAT

.......................What?


----------



## pdswife

............. who???


----------



## TATTRAT

........................................where?


----------



## pdswife

.............When????


----------



## TATTRAT

have we run out of interogitives?


----------



## pdswife

Was it Professor Plum
in the kitchen
Yesterday
with a wrench?


----------



## TATTRAT

Hey NOW! Did you know i only have 3 surviving brain cells, and you just put them in a fight for supremecy?


----------



## pdswife

Which one won?


----------



## TATTRAT

.hasrflam kdf;v?


----------



## pdswife

oh my...does that mean I have to learn an new language??


----------



## TATTRAT

nah, i should be ok......right?


----------



## pdswife

yes... but will I??


----------



## TATTRAT

...who knows?


----------



## carolmills

cara knows! doesnt she?


----------



## Harl

TATTRAT said:
			
		

> have we run out of interogitives?


 
why, do you ask?


----------



## mrsmac

Why would Cara know?


----------



## pdswife

Doesn't cara know everything?


----------



## Piccolina

Can anyone ever really know everything?


----------



## pdswife

Haven't we already covered these questions?


----------



## middie

Do you know how confused I am now ?


----------



## Piccolina

How confused are you?


----------



## middie

Can't you tell ?


----------



## pdswife

Want me to answer all the questions now??


----------



## middie

You can do that ?


----------



## pdswife

Don't I know everything about everything all the time?


----------



## Half Baked

Have you written a book about 'all you know', yet?


----------



## pdswife

A book??? What's a book??


----------



## Half Baked

Do you have alot of typing paper?


----------



## pdswife

would you believe that I DO?


----------



## cara

when would you do it?


----------



## pdswife

How about between the hours of 3:00pm and 6:00 pm?


----------



## Piccolina

Would that be happy hour?


----------



## Half Baked

So as not to interrupt Happy Hour, do you think you could write between 8pm and 10pm?


----------



## pdswife

Well... can I write it in the bath tub  because that's when I like to soak?


----------



## Half Baked

Do you have a pen that writes upside down and sideways so you can keep the paper dry while you are laying in your bubbles?


----------



## pdswife

Does it have to write under water too?


----------



## cara

it would be useful, wouldn't it?


----------



## pdswife

is there such a thing??


----------



## cara

have you heard of it? Does google know?


----------



## pdswife

Doesn't Mr. Google know it all?


----------



## cara

does Mr. Google know more than me?


----------



## Half Baked

Did anyone check this site?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Space_Pen


----------



## pdswife

How did you know about that?


----------



## vagriller

how have y'all been?


----------



## pdswife

do you know a cure for a tummy ache?


----------



## vagriller

how about sprite?


----------



## pdswife

Do you think Fresca would work also?


----------



## Half Baked

Do you think any clear carbonated drink would work?


----------



## pdswife

What about diet 7 up?


----------



## vagriller

Isn't regular 7-up better?


----------



## Half Baked

Wouldn't gingerale be the best?


----------



## vagriller

Are we talking about good mixers?


----------



## cara

are you thirsty?


----------



## vagriller

diet coke anyone?


----------



## pdswife

Want some RUM with that?


----------



## vagriller

yes please!

is it 5 o clock somewhere?


----------



## pdswife

Maybe...in Germany??


----------



## cara

not in Germany... maybe in INdia?


----------



## Half Baked

Does it really have to be Happy Hour to enjoy a cocktail?


----------



## vagriller

no drinking before noon, ok?


----------



## pdswife

How about at 3:46 in the afternoon, is that late enough?


----------



## cara

did I tell you that we are going to the football match Germany - Sweden tonight?


----------



## Half Baked

Do you know how much I love Hannoverian horses?


----------



## vagriller

what are Hannoverian horses?


----------



## pdswife

are they horses that have houses in Hannover?


----------



## vagriller

aren't horse houses called barns?


----------



## pdswife

Did old Mcdonald have a barn?


Good morning Va...how are you this fine day?


----------



## Half Baked

Wonder how many animals Old MacDonald had on his farm?


----------



## pdswife

well didn't he have a dog and a cat?


----------



## Half Baked

Didn't he have a 'chick chick here and a chick chick there'?


----------



## vagriller

pds, good here!

how about you?


----------



## pdswife

a dog
a cat
a chick chick here
and a chick chick there
does that make four or 6?


----------



## vagriller

what are you talking about?

been into the rum a little early today, huh?


----------



## pdswife

Maybe, the fumes from the hair dye have made me a little woozy???


----------



## vagriller

what color are you now?


----------



## pdswife

I wanted to see if blondes really did have more fun...is that ok?


----------



## vagriller

Yes they do. Yes you can. Can you post a pic?


----------



## TATTRAT

Do blondes have more fun?


----------



## pdswife

look under the traveling apron in the photo sect.  I'm not much differnt now...

I don't know...do they???


----------



## TATTRAT

Do you think that clowns are sad behind the makeup?


----------



## middie

No but did you know I'm terrified of them ?


----------



## pdswife

why are so many people afraid of silly little clowns??


----------



## expatgirl

Have you ever looked under your bed???????????


----------



## pdswife

is there something under there besides Lily Lily Queen of cats?


----------



## thier1754

pds, could you pass the rum, please?


----------



## pdswife

I'm sorry... I drank it all... would you like some Tequila instead?


----------



## cara

isnt't it tooo early over there to drink?


----------



## Half Baked

Heck with drinking....should I have a late lunch or and early dinner?


----------



## cara

why not both?


----------



## Half Baked

Do you think I'd get too fat?


----------



## expatgirl

Do I look stupid to you??(my DH's standard response)


----------



## cara

why should you?


----------



## pdswife

Should I take a nap or mow the lawn?


----------



## cara

I go to bed now.. so why not a nap for you? ;o)


----------



## pdswife

Does that mean I have to mow that lawn Cara?


----------



## Half Baked

Why don't you just buy a goat?


----------



## pdswife

Can I buy Two of those cute small mini goats?


----------



## middie

Hey did you know I went to the fair Sunday and got bit by a goat on my finger ???

(Yes it hurt cause it used it's molars but I laughed anyway just cause it was such a cute goat)


----------



## pdswife

Did you have a wonderful time??


----------



## middie

Actually I did. Why can't it last longer than one weekend ?


----------



## pdswife

or maybe happen more than once a year???


----------



## Bo0pY

Would that be too much of a fun thing ?


----------



## pdswife

can you have too much of a fun thing??


----------



## middie

Especially with animals ?


----------



## pdswife

don't you just love baby animals?


----------



## Half Baked

Which baby animals are your favorite?


----------



## pdswife

Is it a cute little piggy?


----------



## Half Baked

Could it be a darling lamb?


----------



## pdswife

or how about that nice little baby mouse under your chair?


----------



## SizzlininIN

Or how about the cat (with its rear hiked up and shaking) thats peeking around the corner looking at the mouse ?


----------



## mudbug

what's not to love about a little puppy whose tummy is full of milk, sleeping on its back and its paws up in the air?


----------



## pdswife

Or the chick just out of the egg?


----------



## amber

Whats your favorite sleeping position?


----------



## pdswife

on my left side..or is it my right side ??


----------



## Bo0pY

Is the left side more comfortable ?


----------



## cara

don`t you change it?


----------



## Bo0pY

Would it help to change it ?


----------



## pdswife

Am I the only one who thinks change is scary?


----------



## Half Baked

Am I the only one who thinks clowns are scary?


----------



## pdswife

Isn't middie afraid of clowns too?


----------



## cara

I'm not afraid, but I don't like them..
did you know that there is a Clowns College in Hannover?


----------



## pdswife

Do you get a degree if you go there?


----------



## Bo0pY

Do only clown-wanna-be's go there to get a degree?


----------



## jessicacarr

do they have more fun?


----------



## jessicacarr

couldnt he be a neat and clean chef?


----------



## pdswife

Have you ever seen a clown that is neat and clean and that can
cook too?


----------



## cara

have you aver known a clown that well?


----------



## pdswife

um... well... I went to the circus once...does that count?


----------



## cara

did you talk to the clown and had dinner with him?


----------



## vagriller

what do clowns eat?


----------



## pdswife

Do they eat bananas splits??


----------



## TATTRAT

Hey all.


I thought clowns ate rainbows and puppies?


----------



## pdswife

Rainbows and puppies..is that why everyone is scared of them?


----------



## TATTRAT

Remember Stephen Kings', "IT"?


----------



## pdswife

I have never seen it...is it worth renting?


----------



## TATTRAT

YES! I can't believe you haven't seen it....how do you know about scary clowns?


----------



## Pimpim

Since when are clowns scary???


----------



## pdswife

Didn't they start being scary a few years ago?


----------



## cara

wasn't it STeven King who made them scary with "IT"?


----------



## pdswife

Cara... did you know that with out ice cream I'd
be SKINNY!!!????


----------



## vagriller

aren't you skinny anyway?


----------



## cara

pds, how should I know? ;o)
aren't you a model?? *gg*


----------



## pdswife

Do you guys know that I am FAT!!!!!>???????!~


----------



## vagriller

Is your picture in the photo section current?


----------



## cara

you can't call that fat, can you?


----------



## vagriller

I wouldn't, would you?


----------



## cara

no way... Isn't it important taht you feel good?


----------



## Half Baked

Can you sleep after seeing a Stephen King movie?


----------



## cara

do you know I haven't seen a SK movie for ages?
but Carrie was my first scary movie and I didn't wanted to go to bed afterwards...


----------



## pdswife

Carrie was on just the other day...and did you know.. it still scares me?


----------



## vagriller

can you believe I haven't seen it?


----------



## pdswife

Have you read the book??


----------



## cara

that's not true, is it?


----------



## vagriller

nope, have you read other SK books?


----------



## pdswife

Reading is better the watching don't you think?


----------



## cara

it's more for the phantasy, isn't it?


----------



## vagriller

yes, did you know I used to be in a SK book club?


----------



## cara

and then you don't know Carrie??


----------



## pdswife

What is your favorite SK book??


----------



## Half Baked

Did you read Insomnia?


----------



## pdswife

Is that a SK book?


----------



## Half Baked

Yes it is and did you know the higher power/alien snipped ballons that were over our head to kill us?


----------



## vagriller

is that an inside reference?


----------



## cara

don't you think his phantasy books are the better ones?


----------



## pdswife

ummmm remember when he used to write scary things with out spacemen?


----------



## vagriller

uh...spacemen?


----------



## cara

not really.. what are they called?


----------



## pdswife

Ufo's and things... you know... from up above??


----------



## vagriller

what are you talking about?


----------



## cara

I want to know what the books are called? 
I know what spacemen are ;o)


----------



## middie

Are you guys talking about those little green men again ?


----------



## crewsk

Have y'all read any of The Dark Tower books by SK? I've read them all except the last one. Oh, what about The Dark Half? It took me 3 tries to get through that one!


----------



## cara

did you know that there are already five Dark Tower books?


----------



## TATTRAT

What other good books do yall like?


----------



## goboenomo

who is "he"?


----------



## TATTRAT

he?........who?


----------



## goboenomo

huh?
who are you?


----------



## TATTRAT

This isn't who it would be, if it wasn't who it is.

How about you?


----------



## goboenomo

Who cares?


----------



## TATTRAT

Why do you ask?


----------



## goboenomo

Why do you think?


----------



## vagriller

any Giants fans out there?


----------



## goboenomo

Who are they?


----------



## TATTRAT

I like the Giants. 

Are you ready for some football?


----------



## goboenomo

Im on my computer
Why would i be ready?


----------



## crewsk

Do you know I'd rather eat dirt than watch football? Well, unless my team is beating the pants off hubby's team!


----------



## goboenomo

How was i supposed to know that?


PS.  this is fun


----------



## pdswife

Don't you know everything gobo?


----------



## crewsk

I don't know...You mean you can't read minds?


----------



## goboenomo

No.. Can you?


----------



## goboenomo

pdswife said:
			
		

> Don't you know everything gobo?


 

Am I supposed to?


----------



## pdswife

don't all teens think they know it all?


----------



## vagriller

TATTRAT said:
			
		

> I like the Giants.
> 
> Are you ready for some football?



I am! Are the Giants your favorite team?


----------



## goboenomo

pdswife said:
			
		

> don't all teens think they know it all?


 


only the cocky ones
you don't think i'm cocky, do you?


----------



## pdswife

Can I have a few more days before I answer?


(ya seem nice l0l)


----------



## goboenomo

This hasn't been enough?


----------



## TATTRAT

You need a few days?


----------



## goboenomo

Does that mean you've decided?


----------



## TATTRAT

na, I try not to make hasty decisions.

where in canada are you anyways?


----------



## goboenomo

oshawa ontario... about an hour from toronto

why do you ask?


----------



## TATTRAT

I used to live in Vancouver, I loved it there. 

Have you been over that way?


----------



## goboenomo

No but ive been close to there this summer

Do they have good chicken?


----------



## pdswife

Tat did you ever eat at Bojangles?

a little sandwich shop right on the water front?


----------



## goboenomo

Are you talking to me?


----------



## TATTRAT

YES! I haven't thought of that places in a while. And I think the have the best "china Town" ANYWHERE!

have you ever had bubble tea?


----------



## goboenomo

What is that?


----------



## pdswife

Don't they have the very best veggie sandwiches?


( nope..never had bubble tea.  We get up to Vancouver every once in awhile.. and we LOVE every second.  It's a great town.)


----------



## goboenomo

I need meat! How can you eat a veggie sandwich?


----------



## TATTRAT

I had a sammich w/ Tomato, basil, fresh mozz and ham. It was quite nice.

do you ski at all?


----------



## goboenomo

no i dont like winter

do you play soccer?


----------



## TATTRAT

no, I surf and work.

I imagine there is no surf in your area, right?


----------



## goboenomo

no surf, im like right up against lake ontario

you know where that is?


----------



## TATTRAT

Sure do. I have been there(Toronto) and really liked it.

DO they still show the kids in the hall up in the great white north?


----------



## goboenomo

yes they do
daily
comedy network

i guess ur a fan?


----------



## TATTRAT

I LOVE Kids in the hall.

I really enjoyed all the times I've been to canada. I think Calgary was my favorite, besides Vancouver.

Aren't you in the wrong country for someone who doesn't like winter?


----------



## goboenomo

i dont like it
but i can take it
i dont like outside actually

what is the temperature like where you live?


----------



## pdswife

Don't ya know what they say about Seattle?


----------



## goboenomo

what do they say?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

isnt it next to a LOT of water?


----------



## TATTRAT

so is VB...
Should I move inland?


----------



## cara

did you know the only thing I learned about Seattle was that it's always raining there?


----------



## goboenomo

why would somebody want to live there?


----------



## TATTRAT

Culture and something different. What's wrong with Seatle?


----------



## wasabi

goboenomo said:
			
		

> why would somebody want to live there?


For the same reason you live in Canada..........they like it there.


----------



## Half Baked

Isn't Seattle known for it's coffee drinkers and rainy weather?


----------



## goboenomo

wasabi said:
			
		

> For the same reason you live in Canada..........they like it there.


 

I meant no insult in the question.
Just trying to keep the questions going.
Is that okay?


----------



## TATTRAT

What manner of man are ye, that can cast fire with no flint nor tinder?


----------



## goboenomo

The Human Tourch?


----------



## Alix

Is that a quote from something?


----------



## TATTRAT

Can you guess what movie?


----------



## Alix

Is that a killer bunny I see before me?


----------



## goboenomo

Is that Monty Python's Search for the Holy Grail?


----------



## TATTRAT

LOL! yup...Anyone else Love Monty python stuff?


----------



## Alix

Do birds have wings?


----------



## Alix

Hey Tattrat, have you been here lately? Can you help us get that started again please?


----------



## goboenomo

What is the average velocity of a swallow?


----------



## wasabi

goboenomo said:
			
		

> I meant no insult in the question.
> Just trying to keep the questions going.
> Is that okay?


No insult taken. Just answering a dumb question. Is that ok?


----------



## goboenomo

:P I suppose. Wait, you think I'm dumb?


----------



## TATTRAT

Do you have thae machine that goes, Pinnnnnng?


----------



## Alix

Tattrat, did you see my last post?


----------



## cara

do you know I will have breakfast now?


----------



## goboenomo

Why would you do that?
What time is it there?


----------



## cara

because I ususally have breakfast after I got up...
it's half ten now...
didn't you know, G is earlier with the time?


----------



## goboenomo

its 4:38 am now
I think I should go to bed!
What do you think?


----------



## cara

shouldn't you be in bed for at least 4hours?


----------



## goboenomo

i'll sleep until 2
dont you ever do that?


----------



## cara

obviously not, as it is 10.50am now?


----------



## TATTRAT

Glad to be leaving work early. Anyone work today?


----------



## goboenomo

not today 
I got to sleep in until 1:30
isn't that great!?


----------



## TATTRAT

I would feel like I wasted the day if I slept that late. I'm up and at 'em around 5am daily, is that too early?


----------



## goboenomo

Considering I was just going to bed then, yes it is.
Why so early?


----------



## TATTRAT

Habbit....working like 15-17 hours a day will do that to a guy. But today was only a 8hour day, now, I go fishing! You like fishing?


----------



## goboenomo

Only if i've got someone to talk to and a few drinks.
Dont you agree?


----------



## TATTRAT

85% agreed.

I just enjoy being on the water. How is the lake fishing up there?


----------



## goboenomo

Bad, I'm right by Lake Ontario, it's not good.
Where do you fish?


----------



## TATTRAT

Today, we are heading out in the Chesapeake Bay, off the 2nd Island. Sometime we ga out to the Gulf Stream.

Why is the fishing bad there?


----------



## goboenomo

Cause Lake Ontario is very polluted. People won't even go in the water.
Is your lake next to a bunch of big cities?


----------



## TATTRAT

Bay=Not a lake

have you heard of the chesapeake bay bridge tunnel?


----------



## goboenomo

nope
is that some kind of tunnel?


----------



## TATTRAT

It is a bridge/tunnel combo that is 22 miles in length,.........didn't catch squat btw.

Did you know that driving form one end of the bridge to the other is the same as driving from one end of BDA(where I'm from) to the other?


----------



## goboenomo

Wow, that's huge.
Have you ever drive a boat all the way under it?


----------



## TATTRAT

twice a year we go out 200 miles for 4 days.

Every year I go home via boat, pretty cool huh?


----------



## pdswife

Do you guys have as many fishing rules as we do in Washington??


----------



## TATTRAT

We have ALOT of criteria to adhere too.

Ya think me keeping 1 extra sea bass(Striper) will throw off the ocean balance?


----------



## pdswife

Do you think they'll throw you in jail for taking one too many??


----------



## TATTRAT

yup, did you know they will take the boat too!?


----------



## pdswife

and will they take all the beer hidden under the seat??


----------



## TATTRAT

that is normally the first thing to go, on our trips

How are things on the left coast?


----------



## pdswife

We had the most perfect weekend!  
Spent it camping and taking long walks and sitting by rivers and streams and just being lazy.  

Do you have big plans for Labor day weekend?


----------



## TATTRAT

Is working harder then a one armed paper hanger big plans?

Labor day is the official end of tourist season here, should I be sad?


----------



## Loprraine

"Labor day is the official end of tourist season here, should I be sad?"

I wouldn't be.   Are you looking forward to fall?


----------



## goboenomo

I'm not cause that means winter is closer.
Do you like winter?


----------



## Loprraine

I love winter.  Do you like shovelling snow?


----------



## DaCook

Do you like having to pay the hydro for plugging in your vehicle? Hate winter.


----------



## cara

but isn't it beautiful if snow covers the landscape?


----------



## TATTRAT

Isnt' spring time better?


----------



## cara

don't you think all seasons are somehow beautiful?


----------



## TATTRAT

I agree 100%. What's your FAVORITE though?


----------



## cara

I can't decide..
do you know in winter I can't wait for spring and summer and in the hot summer I'm looking forward to cold snowy winters and quite autumndays..?


----------



## TATTRAT

I'm sure the seasons are much more defined and beautiful in Germany then here.

Did you know we only have Hot, and psuedo Cold?


----------



## cara

I wouldn't like that..
no spring and autumn there?


----------



## TATTRAT

Not really. Today falls under the HOT catagory!

How long have you lived in germany?


----------



## cara

for all my life 
don't you know I'm a native german?


----------



## TATTRAT

OH, okay. I've lived in the states for 14 years now...

Did you know your "guess this picture" is driving me mad?


----------



## cara

do you want me to give you a hint?

where did you live before?


----------



## TATTRAT

I'm from Bermuda.

What kinda hint can you give me?


----------



## cara

do you think that would be fair?


----------



## Half Baked

Do you know my hands are covered in gold paint because my gloves leaked?


----------



## cara

what do you need gold paint for?


----------



## Half Baked

Do you know I am trying to be crafty and am antiquing some black hinges?

Do you know it looks like crap?


----------



## pdswife

Isn't there some kind of "magic" liqiud that you can just paint on the hinges and they'll antique themsleves??


----------



## cara

why do want to "antique" it?


----------



## pdswife

Do the rest of you ever get in a creative mood but then can't find anything to create?


----------



## cara

do you know I'm not creative enough for my creative moods?


----------



## pdswife

lol...do you know that is the very same problem I have?


----------



## cara

do you think we should join for an "uncreative creatives"-group?


----------



## pdswife

Do you think we could start one?


----------



## cara

how would we do that?


----------



## pdswife

I started an on line cooking group once... could we try to do it the same way I did that?


----------



## vagriller

how did you do it?


----------



## goboenomo

You're starting a group on this forum?


----------



## vagriller

wouldn't you like to know?


----------



## goboenomo

yes I would
are you?


----------



## Half Baked

Do you know I am banging my head on the wall after reading PDs post?  Do you know I am so craftless that it would never occur to me to ask someone if this even existed?



> Isn't there some kind of "magic" liqiud that you can just paint on the hinges and they'll antique themsleves??


----------



## pdswife

oh no... do you have a headache now??


( I think they do have something like that.  I remember seeing it
on Trading spaces once.)


----------



## middie

Can I join the club too ? Latch hook rugs are about as "crafty" as I get and you know I never finish them ?


----------



## cara

but where do we meet to be "creative"?


----------



## Half Baked

Did you know I bought 3 Christmas sock monkey kits about 15 years ago and I actually opened one but never started sewing, glueing or whatever else you do to them?

Where do we sign up for the club?


----------



## Alix

Maybe we need to create a club for wannabe creative people?


----------



## cara

maybe PDS has an idea?


----------



## pdswife

Pds... lol.. don't ya know  
I'm clueless??


----------



## goboenomo

What are we talking about now?
Is it the same thing?


----------



## pdswife

So...what is everybodies favorite craft ( besides cooking)??


----------



## goboenomo

i love crafting computer programs in java code 
:P

what about you?


----------



## Maidrite

*I Love To Make People Smile !!!!!!!  *
** 
*Can I still Play Here ?  *


----------



## cara

James, how could someone answer that question with "No"?
good to have you here again


----------



## Half Baked

Do you know that I am NOT going to learn crochet today?


----------



## cara

what is crochet?


----------



## pdswife

Cara.. can you google crochet and see what it is?


----------



## RMS

Why should cara have to google?


----------



## goboenomo

Because it's easier for us 
Why dont you tell cara what it is?


----------



## TATTRAT

what is better, stuff or things?


----------



## middie

Tat is that anything like doohickies and thingamabobs ?


----------



## TATTRAT

Sortda, you mean like a whatchamacallit?


----------



## vagriller

Do you remember the candy bar by that name?


----------



## middie

Did you know I love 'em to this day ?


----------



## TATTRAT

My favorites would be kit kat, and twix. Did you know they both originate in England?


----------



## middie

They did ?


----------



## TATTRAT

Yup.

ever had a knickerbocker glory?


----------



## middie

What is that ?


----------



## TATTRAT

It is like a really big sundae in a glass that looks like a yard glass. They are served on the piers in Blackpool and other coastal England communitys.

want me to see if I can find a picture?


----------



## middie

Could you please ?


----------



## TATTRAT

This is a SMALL version of one, dooes it look apealing?


----------



## pdswife

May I have a little extra chocolate on mine?


----------



## TATTRAT

annd another cherry on top?


----------



## pdswife

well...could we leave the cherry off?


----------



## TATTRAT

How about a deer liver?


----------



## pdswife

LOLOLOLOLOL

Tat...did you know if DC gave out an award for laughter you'd win todays???


----------



## TATTRAT

I'ld like to thank my family, god, and all those people that stood by me....

ISn't that how most award speaches start?


----------



## pdswife

ahhhhh but how do they end?


----------



## TATTRAT

In thunderous applause?


----------



## pdswife

Is it because everyone listening is glad the speech is over??


----------



## TATTRAT

I'm pretty sure that is it....

Would you agree with this?


----------



## wasabi

TATTRAT said:
			
		

> I'ld like to thank my family, god, and all those people that stood by me....
> 
> ISn't that how most award speaches start?



It starts "I'd like to thank the Academy"  (That would be us?)


----------



## pdswife

Yes, it needs more wookiee and don't you think a R2D2 would be nice too?


----------



## TATTRAT

wasabi said:
			
		

> It starts "I'd like to thank the Academy"  (That would be us?)



LOL! I'ld like to thank the academy too!




Where can we find some r2d2?


----------



## wasabi

r2d2 "R Us"?


----------



## TATTRAT

does such a place exist?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Does Lucas get royalties?


----------



## pdswife

Doesn't Sushi get the royalties?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

I think you mean the bills right?


----------



## pdswife

No..don't you think it's time only GOOD THINGS happen in your life??


----------



## cara

do you think that is possible?


----------



## pdswife

Yes, Don't you?


----------



## TATTRAT

Isn't better then bad, GREAT!


----------



## cara

was that a question?


----------



## TATTRAT

Sure, why not?


----------



## cara

did you forget the question mark?


----------



## TATTRAT

I might have forgot...Darn A.D.D.

What were we talking about?


----------



## goboenomo

I'm here now 
What's going on?


----------



## pdswife

What's happening with you gobo?


----------



## cara

Do you all have such a wonderful morning as I have?


----------



## wasabi

What made your morning wonderful?


----------



## cara

good music, a most beautiful sunrise and the fact, that Frank & I are married for one year today 
Don't you think that's reason enough?


----------



## middie

Today's your anniversary ??? So what are you two doing today ?

(happy anniversary btw !! )


----------



## pdswife

Happy anniversary!!!!

How will you celebrate?


----------



## Trip

Are you doing something super special?


----------



## shpj4

*Answer A Question With A Question*

I worry about next week when I should be worrying about today

I have Panic Attacks - What is a Panic Attack

I have Depression - What is it like to be normal

Why wear dirty clothes when you can wear clean clothes


----------



## pdswife

Dirty clothes... ummm don't  you feel less depressed when you're clean 
and you don't have to panic about wearing dirty socks??


----------



## cara

we went away for the weekend for our anniversary.
Do you think that is special enough?
*Thanks*!


----------



## vagriller

where did you go?


----------



## cara

better not ask... the annual meeting of our Mercedes Club....
but lots of friends and tons of beer 
to you think, that is the right way to celebrate? 
*I'm not really sure*


----------



## pdswife

* Cara, if it made you two happy..it's the right way to celebrate*

Did you get lots of extra kisses??


----------



## cara

hmm... do you know I coulb be lucky I saw Frank during the day? *gg*


----------



## Half Baked

Do you know how much I missed being on DC while I had company?


----------



## cara

wasn't it nice company?


----------



## vagriller

isn't company great?


----------



## pdswife

Did you miss us as much as you would have missed eating chocolate?


----------



## Half Baked

Although the company was great and fun and I don't really care for chocolate, can't I still miss being here?


----------



## cara

what would you do if we answer "NO"?


----------



## pdswife

Would you cry?


----------



## adnan

for crying out loud, how long will this thread go on?


----------



## vagriller

what _is_ the price of tea in China anyway?


----------



## adnan

Do you want to buy your tea in china? Doesn't your local grocery store sell tea?


----------



## pdswife

After you add in the price of a plane ticket wouldn't the tea in China be very very expensive???


----------



## adnan

Don't you think they could just mail the tea?


----------



## pdswife

Would they use UPS or USPS?


----------



## vagriller

does USPS work in China?


----------



## pdswife

How would I know that??


----------



## Half Baked

I wonder, do we import tea to China?


----------



## pdswife

Is there a way we can find out?


----------



## vagriller

don't we export nuclear secrets to China? 





oops!


----------



## pdswife

Shall I send the CIA to your house?


----------



## vagriller

could they find it?


----------



## pdswife

There is a bug already in your phone..didn't you know that?


----------



## vagriller

I'm at a govt site. You think they are monitoring?:eek;








answer: YES!


----------



## pdswife

oh my...does that mean that they know all my secrets too...or just yours??


----------



## vagriller

both

do you see the helicopters out your window?


----------



## pdswife

no..but do you think that that dump truck across the street could be a spy truck??


----------



## vagriller

probably

does the driver have binoculars?


----------



## pdswife

oh no!  He does!  Should I RUN?


----------



## vagriller

Do you have any guns you can clean?


----------



## pdswife

Three or four...is that enough??


----------



## vagriller

sure, can you wave them around a bit?


----------



## pdswife

lol... well they are kind of heavy but... I'll give it a go.

Should I use the hunting gun or the target gun?


----------



## vagriller

Won't any 12 gauge work?


----------



## pdswife

Can you tell me what a 12 gauge is.??


( I think we have a 22 something or another?)


----------



## vagriller

12 gauge = shotgun

isn't Paul a hunter?


----------



## pdswife

Well... he goes in to the woods wearing camo,  with a gun and he looks for cute little animals to shoot but in the last five years he hasn't brought any thing home... does that make him a hunter or a stocker or something else?
'


----------



## vagriller

5 years and nothing in the freezer?


he might need a change in technique


----------



## pdswife

He's going to hunt in Alaska this year..do you think that will help?

( I really want some deer!!)


----------



## vagriller

aren't there any deer closer than Alaska?



maybe he wants moose or caribou!


----------



## pdswife

He wants beer and deer... he can get both in Wa... but it's harder... 

So maybe, in Alaska it will be easier?????


----------



## vagriller

Who am I to rain on his Alaskan parade?


----------



## pdswife

lol... the king of the grill???


----------



## vagriller

who is that?


----------



## pdswife

Isn't it YOU?


----------



## vagriller

oh no, I'm just a footservant!

don't I just enjoy cooking with fire?


----------



## pdswife

Do you know a good recipe for grilled zucchini?


----------



## vagriller

of course!

is this the proper place for that?


----------



## pdswife

lol.. I don't think so... do you?

( could you post it in it's proper home?)


----------



## adnan

is there a better place?


----------



## pdswife

maybe under VEGGIES??


----------



## shpj4

*pdswife*

Trish I like your comment about why do blondes have more fun.

Have you heard the one about the size of a man's hands?

Jill


----------



## pdswife

does that go for his feet too Jill??


----------



## RMS

Does anyone know if that is correct?


----------



## adnan

Should I post a picture to prove the theory?


----------



## cara

wich theory?


----------



## vagriller

is there a theory about witches?


----------



## cara

do you believe in witches?


----------



## pdswife

Why are we talking about witches?


----------



## cara

don't you know?


----------



## pdswife

Cara, why would I ask if I knew?


----------



## vagriller

are all witches bad?


----------



## pdswife

Glinda was a good witch wasn't she?


----------



## vagriller

wasn't Glinda the GW also a little bad?


----------



## pdswife

Why do you think she was bad??


----------



## vagriller

I think I misread something, sorry!

Am I allowed to be worng?


----------



## pdswife

lol.. well... I'll let you be wrong but just this once... what do the rest of you think??


----------



## vagriller

where is everyone?


----------



## goboenomo

I'm right here... why do you ask?


----------



## adnan

where is here?


----------



## pdswife

Shouldn't you be asking where is THERE?


----------



## goboenomo

Where is what now?


----------



## middie

What are you people talking about ?


----------



## goboenomo

How should I know?


----------



## adnan

what do you know?


----------



## vagriller

who really knows anything anyway?


----------



## RMS

Does anyone really know what time it is?


----------



## vagriller

isn't it 11:48 EST?


----------



## adnan

that depends on where you are doesn't it?


----------



## cara

do you know that  11:48 EST is 5:38 pm CEST (did you misstype the time??) ?


----------



## vagriller

Why is the time of my posts about 30 minutes different from actual time?


----------



## pdswife

Are you are ways too late and a dollar short?


----------



## cara

do you know that I hate being late but it's a big problem with me loved hubby?? *grr*


----------



## pdswife

Do you know ... I've missed this little game?


----------



## Buck

No.  Did you?


----------



## pdswife

Did I  what?


----------



## Buck

Did you miss it?  If you didn't miss it, you must have hit it which means that maybe you broke it so now you have to fix it, don't you?


----------



## Callisto in NC

Do you have to fix what's broken?


----------



## YT2095

Do you have to fix what's broken?  it depends, how badly broken is it?


----------



## pdswife

Does it need to be thrown away?


----------



## Callisto in NC

Does it smell funny?


----------



## YT2095

define "Funny"?


----------



## pdswife

Are clowns funny?


----------



## YT2095

Are clowns funny? do you think they are?


----------



## Callisto in NC

Aren't clowns just creepy, not funny?


----------



## pdswife

Why do you think they are creepy?


----------



## Callisto in NC

What kind of grown person wears that kind of makeup?


----------



## pdswife

could he be showing his inner child?


----------



## babetoo

pdswife said:


> could he be showing his inner child?


 

are u saying clowns act like babies?    



babe


----------



## ~emz~

do you really think they act lilke a grown-up should?


----------



## jeninga75

How do you not think clowns are scary, have you never seen Steven King's "IT"?


----------



## pdswife

Does one bad clown mean all clowns are bad?


----------



## Jeekinz

pdswife said:


> Does one bad clown mean all clowns are bad?


 
Naaa...that's a generalization.   As far as I know, it's not politically correct to generalize...even clowns.  Don't you think?


----------



## Callisto in NC

NO. Clowns are creepy, doesn't the majority thinks so?  I mean, even the etrade baby thought clowns were creepy so shouldn't we all?


----------



## pdswife

Do I always have to follow the group??


----------



## Jeekinz

Hmmmm....you're not making this easy, are you?


----------



## pdswife

Does it mean as much if it's too easy to get?


----------



## babetoo

pdswife said:


> Does it mean as much if it's too easy to get?


 

what do u think?


babe


----------



## Mama

Are you serious?


----------



## pdswife

Serious about what??


----------



## AMSeccia

Who's on first?


----------



## DawnT

Is anybody out there?


----------



## YT2095

Who`s asking?


----------



## DawnT

Why do you want to know?


----------



## YT2095

isn`t Curiosity a Good thing?


----------



## DawnT

Who said that?


----------



## suziquzie

who said what?


----------



## AMSeccia

We haven't met, have we?


----------



## Callisto in NC

Who said curiosity was a good thing?  Didn't it kill the cat?


----------



## Jeekinz

I thought it sank the ship...or was that loose lips?


----------



## kitchenelf

Was it loose lips that sank ships?  Didn't Connie Chunk get in trouble for that?


----------



## pdswife

Was she given a good punishment??


----------



## kitchenelf

Isn't she still married to Maury?


----------



## pdswife

Maury.... doesn't he know any better?


----------



## kitchenelf

Speaking of "knowing better" where's Buckytom?


----------



## babetoo

kitchenelf said:


> Speaking of "knowing better" where's Buckytom?


 

why are u looking for buckytom?


babe


----------



## AMSeccia

Who is BuckyTom?


----------



## pdswife

Isn't Bucky the best daddy in the USA?


----------



## NAchef

Shouldnt there be a poll for the best daddy award?


----------



## pdswife

Who do you think should be included in that poll??


----------



## jeninga75

How did we get into who's the best daddy?


----------



## pdswife

Didn't some one ask to start a poll?


----------



## Saphellae

Who will eventually start a poll?


----------



## pdswife

Will it be you??


----------



## Saphellae

Isn't there someone else?


----------



## pdswife

What if you're the only one??


----------



## Saphellae

Where is everyone, anyway?


----------



## pdswife

Do you think they are fixing dinner?


----------



## Saphellae

What if they aren't?


----------



## pdswife

Won't they be hungry if they don't have some??


----------



## Mama

Why would they be hungry?


----------



## pdswife

wouldn't you be hungry if you skipped dinner?


----------



## Jeekinz

Heck Yea! Why do you think I cook all the time?


----------



## pdswife

so some one else has to do the dishes??


----------



## Llamaso

*Llamaso*

Why did no one answer the blond?


----------



## sicklyscott

Do you think she's naturally a blond?


----------



## Katie H

Don't blondes have more fun?


----------



## Saphellae

Why is this thread so full of clichés?


----------



## pdswife

Is it because we are all "full of it"??


----------



## Saphellae

Full of what??


----------



## pdswife

Why are you asking me?


----------



## Saphellae

Who else should I ask?


----------



## pdswife

couldn't you ask Santa?


----------



## NAchef

Will this thread ever end?


----------



## Saphellae

Isn't Santa on vacation this time of year?


----------



## pdswife

How about the Easter bunny instead??


----------



## middie

Are we back at this again ?


----------



## pdswife

Does that bother you Middie?


----------



## kitchenelf

Doesn't anyone know it's impolite to answer a question with a question?


----------



## pdswife

Did someone ask a question??


----------



## YT2095

is it really?


----------



## kitchenelf

Which one of you do we respond to?


----------



## YT2095

you Talkin` t Me?  </ mafia accent>


----------



## kitchenelf

Does anyone else hear my Mommy calling me?


----------



## LT72884

buckytom said:


> why should we use detergents that cause eutrophication in our waterways?


what the crap does Eutrophication mean??


----------



## LT72884

pdswife said:


> Why do BLONDES have more fun?



I can totally answer that question for you!!!!

i LOVE blondes. LOLOL


----------



## kitchenelf

I think the intent is to keep these questions in order, no?


----------



## LT72884

Why would we want to keep them in order?


----------



## kitchenelf

If you reread the thread it sort of tells a story if they are in order, yes?


----------



## LT72884

arnt rules meant to be broken??


----------



## kitchenelf

Do you want me to "come over there"?


----------



## LT72884

kitchenelf said:


> Do you want me to "come over there"?



depends... are you blond?


----------



## kitchenelf

Can you see me shaking my head in disbelief?


----------



## LT72884

I can only imagine. are you not surprised i would say something like that? i cant help it.
LOLOL


----------



## AMSeccia

Should we be surprised?


----------



## LT72884

no you shouldnt, but I really need to find a girl whos name doesnt wend with .JPG, dont you think??


----------



## kitchenelf

Can we get back to answering a question with a question?


----------



## LT72884

Maybe, why would we want to do that?? variety is the spice of life.. right??
LOL

(ok we can get back on topic)


----------



## middie

Is it the spice of life ?


----------



## pdswife

what is your favorite spice?


----------



## mudbug

Scary Spice.  Why do you ask?


----------



## pdswife

Isn't "asking" the point to all this?


----------



## DietitianInTraining

Why else would we be asking so many questions?


----------



## pdswife

Could it be because... we've nothing better to do today??


----------



## DietitianInTraining

Are you saying I have no life?


----------



## Saphellae

What if you don't?


----------



## DietitianInTraining

Wouldn't that be awful??


----------



## pdswife

Wouldn't what be awful??


----------



## DietitianInTraining

uhm, why aren't you paying atention??


----------



## pdswife

Ummmm, could it be because I'm so tired and only half awake??


----------



## AMSeccia

Did you ever try the juice called AWAKE?


----------



## babetoo

pdswife said:


> Ummmm, could it be because I'm so tired and only half awake??


 

why are u so tired? what you been doing?

babe


----------



## pdswife

wouldn't it keep me UP all night??


----------



## DietitianInTraining

Why couldn't they come up with a better name for the juice?


----------



## DietitianInTraining

lol, does anyone else think this game is NuTs!?!


----------



## pdswife

Nuts?  Pecans or walnuts??


----------



## DietitianInTraining

Why would anyone like walnuts over pecans??


----------



## pdswife

Did you know my Greek MIL would rather have walnuts than pecans???


----------



## Saphellae

Who wouldn't choose Walnuts over Pecans? 
(I love walnuts)


----------



## DawnT

Do you say it pi kan or pe cahn?


----------



## pdswife

Or are you alergic to nuts?


----------



## LT72884

Top of the mornin to ya all!!!!!!!

Walnuts or pe-cahns, they both suck.LOL jk. Im down with the almonds. Any one know a good recipe for candied almonds???


----------



## DawnT

Do you mean Jordan almonds?


----------



## LT72884

What are Jordan almonds? Is that a type of almond or a recipe that turns almonds into jordan almonds?


----------



## DawnT

*What!?* You never heard of Jordan Almonds!?


----------



## LT72884

Nope! never have. Are they tasty? ill try to keep these ones out of my nose!


----------



## DawnT

Would you, Please?


----------



## mattmac

Don't you mean, "Pretty please with guinea pigs on top?"


----------



## Saphellae

Do you eat guinea pigs?


----------



## DawnT

WHAT!?!?!?!?  Why guinea pigs, why not Easter bunnies?


----------



## DietitianInTraining

Does anyone know what I would do for some Jordon Almonds right now????


----------



## LT72884

beginner_chef said:


> Does anyone know what I would do for some Jordon Almonds right now????



What would you do??


----------



## mattmac

...for a Klondike Bar?


----------



## DietitianInTraining

Do you know, I've never had a Klondike Bar before? Are they good??


----------



## mattmac

Are you serious?!


----------



## DietitianInTraining

Why would I lie??


----------



## mattmac

I dunno...can I trust you?


----------



## DietitianInTraining

If I said yes, would you give me a klondike bar?


----------



## mattmac

If you said yes, would you be lying?


----------



## DietitianInTraining

Are you calling me a liar?


----------



## mattmac

What if I was...you wanna fight?  *puts up fists*


----------



## Saphellae

Why must we resort to violence??


----------



## LT72884

FIGHT!!! im gonna watch from the side lines

Who's gonna win???


----------



## LT72884

Saphellae said:


> Why must we resort to violence??



Because we can!

Heya, how you doin?


----------



## mattmac

Who do you think will win?


----------



## DietitianInTraining

You think you're tough stuff mattmac?!?Huh?!


----------



## mattmac

Think?!  What is this think stuff?  Do you doubt my skills in combat over the internet?


----------



## LT72884

mattmac said:


> Who do you think will win?



Depends. Girls can get pretty tough. My friend Lauren in high school grabbed a girls pony tail and slammed her face into the locker. it was pretty hot. i cant think of a question to answer your question so could you help me out?


----------



## Saphellae

Why would anyone doubt YOUR skills, Matt?


----------



## mattmac

Because they're scared and they want to get their hopes up, perhaps?


----------



## LT72884

which Matt are you talking about? Im Matt


----------



## Saphellae

Who has hope nowadays?


----------



## mattmac

This is going to get confusing, isn't it?


----------



## Saphellae

Are you easily confused?


----------



## mattmac

Huh, what?  Who are you talking to?


----------



## LT72884

One more post and i will be at 666, thats cool, right??


----------



## LT72884

what ever happened to Keltin?


----------



## mattmac

Cool, as in temperature?


----------



## LT72884

cool as in bad apples. So it looks as if the other Matt won this round. Are you proud of yourself MAtt?


----------



## mattmac

Is it okay if I am?


----------



## DietitianInTraining

Excuse me?? Are you saying that i'm the loser, LT?? Why dont you say it to my face!?


----------



## LT72884

LOSER!! there is that better?


----------



## Saphellae

Isn't everyone here a loser? 

(We have been sitting here asking each other questions that nobody answers)


----------



## mattmac

I don't think you're a loser, Saphellae...do you think I'm a loser?


----------



## LT72884

No, not me. My mo always said i was a winner and that i had something special. Didnt your mom ever say that to you?


----------



## Saphellae

What defines "loser"?  Am I a 'hoser' because I'm from canada?


----------



## LT72884

Saphellae said:


> (We have been sitting here asking each other questions that nobody answers)


Have we..?


----------



## DietitianInTraining

Don't you boys know that I am 6'2, 200 lbs. with biceps the size of your fat heads!?? lol


----------



## mattmac

What is a "hoser"?


----------



## Saphellae

I'm not sure - does anyone know what a hoser is? lol


----------



## LT72884

Saphellae said:


> What defines "loser"?  Am I a 'hoser' because I'm from canada?



Hey eh, i dont think your a loser because your from Canada. are you blond?


----------



## mattmac

Don't you know that I'm 5' 8", 160lbs, with biceps the size of a guinea pig?


----------



## LT72884

mattmac said:


> Don't you know that I'm 5' 8", 160lbs, with biceps the size of a guinea pig?


Im so sure. Didnt your parents teach you not to lie?


----------



## mattmac

So now I'm a liar?!  *flexes his guinea pig-sized biceps*


----------



## Saphellae

What if I am blonde?


----------



## LT72884

yeah you keep typin those threats. Are your fingers bleeding yet?


----------



## mattmac

Do you think that would stop me?


----------



## LT72884

Saphellae said:


> What if I am blonde?



Hmmm, mysterious. I like that.. How much is airfare to canada?


----------



## LT72884

mattmac said:


> Do you think that would stop me?



Well why wouldnt?


----------



## mattmac

HA...you can't fly without using a plane?!


----------



## LT72884

mattmac said:


> HA...you can't fly without using a plane?!



Super man did. So why cant I?


----------



## mattmac

Did you not just say you wanted to find out how much airfare was to Canada?


----------



## LT72884

yeah so how much is it?


----------



## mattmac

Do you really want to know?


----------



## LT72884

mattmac said:


> Do you really want to know?


Why would i?


----------



## mattmac

If it takes twenty-two blueberry pancakes to shingle a doghouse, how long does it take a turkey with a wooden leg to kick a hole through a peanut?


----------



## LT72884

mattmac said:


> If it takes twenty-two blueberry pancakes to shingle a doghouse, how long does it take a turkey with a wooden leg to kick a hole through a peanut?


WTF is this???? Are you kidding me??


----------



## mattmac

Can you answer the question, please?


----------



## LT72884

mattmac said:


> Can you answer the question, please?



LOLLOLOL, As long as it takes?


----------



## mattmac

Hmm...do you really think so?


----------



## LT72884

So you like aviation eh? and i really dont know the answer. i would like to know though?


----------



## mattmac

Do I like avation...?  Ha!  Is the Sun hot?  If I knew the answer the question I posted earlier, do you think I would have asked you for the answer?


----------



## LT72884

where did you find this question?


----------



## mattmac

Would you be mad if I said I couldn't remember because it was such a long time ago?


----------



## LT72884

mattmac said:


> Would you be mad if I said I couldn't remember because it was such a long time ago?


no, what happend to every one?


----------



## mattmac

You have no idea?


----------



## LT72884

Did i scare them away?


----------



## mattmac

I don't know...was it me?


----------



## goboenomo

What makes you think it was you?


----------



## mattmac

What makes you think I think it was me?


----------



## goboenomo

When did I say it was you?


----------



## mattmac

Did you say it was me?


----------



## goboenomo

Why would I?


----------



## mattmac

Why would you what?


----------



## goboenomo

Ummmmm what were we talking about?


----------



## mattmac

Who are you?


----------



## DietitianInTraining

Don't you think I might have something better to do with my time, then play this crazy game!?!???


----------



## goboenomo

Why don't you watch TV?


----------



## DietitianInTraining

Do you think it could be because my husband won't let us get cable??


----------



## mattmac

Don't you think that's a good idea?


----------



## goboenomo

Why!!!!????!?!?!?!?!


----------



## DietitianInTraining

Could it be because we get addicted to it so easily??


----------



## goboenomo

Oh you have an addictive personality?


----------



## DietitianInTraining

What if I do?


----------



## goboenomo

(Ack! That's a tough one)


Do you think that would be the reason your husband tries to keep alcohol away from you?


----------



## Maverick2272

Why not just feed the habit and live carefree?


----------



## DietitianInTraining

Would you say that to a druggy Maverick!??


----------



## mattmac

Would it surprise you if he did?


----------



## goboenomo

Is maverick a druggie?


----------



## Maverick2272

More importantly, would it surprise ME if I did?


----------



## babetoo

Maverick2272 said:


> More importantly, would it surprise ME if I did?


 
would it suprise ME or the man in the moon?


babe


----------



## goboenomo

Who???????????


----------



## mattmac

WHOA...there's a man IN the Moon?!


----------



## pdswife

Does he eat all the cheese?


----------



## DawnT

If he eats all the cheese, will we still have a moon?


----------



## pdswife

If we don't have a moon will there be any gravity?


----------



## DietitianInTraining

The moon gives us gravity?


----------



## pdswife

I don't know...do you?


----------



## Mama

Know what?


----------



## Corey123

What? Found the moon?


----------



## Saphellae

Are there things on the moon?


----------



## goboenomo

What do you mean by "things"?


----------



## mattmac

What else could she possibly mean by "things'?


----------



## DawnT

Does she mean little green men?


----------



## mattmac

Why does it always have to be little green men?  Why not giant fuschia women?


----------



## DawnT

Are you into giant fuschia women?


----------



## mattmac

So what if I am?


----------



## DawnT

What if they are short?


----------



## mattmac

How can giant fuschia women be short?


----------



## DawnT

A genetic anomily?


----------



## YT2095

and you studeed inglish Speilling Where?


----------



## mattmac

Does it really matter?


----------



## YT2095

are you answering a question with a question again?


----------



## mattmac

Does it look like I am?


----------



## YT2095

I can`t see you, can you see me?


----------



## mattmac

Why do you want to know?


----------



## middie

Who wants to know what ?


----------



## mattmac

Why do you want to know who wants to know what?


----------



## YT2095

da ray da hoo... I like the Whos, don`t youz?


----------



## mattmac

No, I don't...is that ok?


----------



## middie

Who's the Whos ? Are you talking about the band ??


----------



## mattmac

No, I'm not...is that ok?


----------



## LT72884

SUp yall, whats goin on?


----------



## mattmac

Wuzzzuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuup?!


----------



## AMSeccia

What's for breakfast?


----------



## mattmac

Isn't it a bit late for breakfast?


----------



## DietitianInTraining

Are you saying he can't eat breakfast whenever he wants??


----------



## mattmac

Yeah...you got a problem with that?


----------



## pdswife

Problem with what...?


----------



## DietitianInTraining

Have you ever considered going to anger management classes???


----------



## mattmac

I need to go to anger management classes?


----------



## LT72884

My mom says this thread is to violent for me. Have you ever gone to anger management?


----------



## mattmac

But can't you see that this is all in jest?!


----------



## DietitianInTraining

What do you mean in "jest"??


----------



## mattmac

You don't know what jest means?


----------



## Saphellae

What is the zest of life?


----------



## mattmac

Depends on who you're asking, doesn't it?


----------



## Saphellae

Does anyone want some of my bbq slow cooked ribs?

Have you heard about this:

POP! The First Human Male Pregnancy - Mr. Lee Mingwei


----------



## mattmac

Would you mind if I had some of your bbq ribs?


----------



## Saphellae

Can't you find the plate yourself?


----------



## pdswife

Is the plate in the dishwasher?


----------



## mattmac

Can't you just pass me a plate?


----------



## pdswife

SHould I throw it like a frizbee?


----------



## mattmac

Is it ok if I catch it like a frisbee?


----------



## pdswife

Will catching it like a frisbee hurt your hand??


----------



## mattmac

Don't you know that I have hands of titanium?


----------



## pdswife

well...will the frisbee dent them?


----------



## mattmac

Is the frisbee made of some super-duper dense material that can damage titanium?


----------



## pdswife

Maybe it is made out of ice?


----------



## mattmac

Did you know that ice is less dense than water, even though it is the solid state of water?


----------



## LT72884

I have ultra high velocity depleted uranium rounds for my barret M82 .50 cal riffle. That should do the trick, dont you think?


----------



## mattmac

Don't you think that my anti-ultra high velocity depleted uranium titanium will do the trick?


----------



## babetoo

no, and i question-how do u.babeok i cheated


----------



## Maverick2272

What did you cheat on?


----------



## kitchenelf

LT - are you ever going to answer a question with JUST a question?


----------



## AMSeccia

Who's turn is it to clean the kitchen?


----------



## Maverick2272

Who made the mess in the kitchen?


----------



## pdswife

what's the messiest mess you've ever had to unmess?


----------



## Mama

what difference does it make?


----------



## DawnT

Are you implying I make a mess?


----------



## pdswife

Do you clean as you go or do you wait until you're done to clean it all up?


----------



## DawnT

Are you still saying _*I*_ am messy in the kitchen?


----------



## pdswife

Well... are you???


----------



## DawnT

No, are you?


----------



## pdswife

NO, but did you know that my husband NEVER cleans up when he cooks????


----------



## babetoo

pdswife said:


> NO, but did you know that my husband NEVER cleans up when he cooks????


 

i wonder why he does that.


----------



## Mama

Could it be because he knows that YOU will?


----------



## pdswife

Does that make him MEAN or LAZY??


----------



## Maverick2272

Doesn't that really just make him an opportunist?


----------



## pdswife

hey, are you calling my hubby names?


----------



## Maverick2272

Does he like being called names?


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Don't all men?


----------



## Maverick2272

Doesn't that depend on what names you are calling them?


----------



## Fisher's Mom

What names would be appropriate?


----------



## Maverick2272

wouldn't it be easier to list what names wouldn't be appropriate?


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Could I get away with that here?


----------



## suziquzie

couldn't i get away with ANYTHING right now?


----------



## pdswife

Are you feeling evil Suziquzie?


----------



## Saphellae

Could it be that Suzi is having a powertrip?


----------



## suziquzie

maybe suzi is just getting even?


----------



## stargazer021

Does it really matter?


----------



## suziquzie

should we change the subject?


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Would another subject be more interesting?


----------



## Maverick2272

What could be more interesting than finding out what pet names you call your husband?


----------



## pdswife

Did you know evil spelled backwards is LIVE?


----------



## suziquzie

did you know stressed backward is desserts?


----------



## pdswife

what should we all have for desserts?


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Do you think we deserve desserts?


----------



## suziquzie

maybe i should have a brandy? 
or splash a little over coffee ice cream?


----------



## pdswife

could I use Kaluha instead of brandy?


----------



## stargazer021

Do you know that Evian (water) is naive spelled backwards?


----------



## suziquzie

could I borrow some kahlua?


----------



## pdswife

Will half of pint be enough?


----------



## suziquzie

whoa would that last while with ice cream?


----------



## babetoo

suziquzie said:


> whoa would that last while with ice cream?


 


why not give it a try?

babe


----------



## pdswife

can I try it too?


----------



## Mama

Why do you want to try it?


----------



## pdswife

I'm not sure...do I??


----------



## Maverick2272

Do you always try things others suggest?


----------



## DietitianInTraining

Don't most people try what others suggest?


----------



## pdswife

Don't they have to get their ideas from somewhere?


----------



## Fisher's Mom

What kind of ideas are we talking about?


----------



## pdswife

good ideas or bad ideas??


----------



## Saphellae

Aren't bad ideas more fun?


----------



## pdswife

What was the last bad idea that you had??


----------



## Saphellae

Would it be appropriate for this forum?


----------



## pdswife

why are you worried about that??


----------



## Saphellae

Wouldn't you be if the last bad idea you had wasn't about cooking?


----------



## pdswife

What would you say if I said I never had a bad idea?


----------



## Maverick2272

Does that mean you led a sheltered life?


----------



## pdswife

Don't dogs live in shelters?


----------



## suziquzie

you are all still here asking questions dont you have anything better to do?


----------



## Maverick2272

I don't, but isn't DC a great place to hang out?


----------



## suziquzie

why does DH ask how all my eating friends are today, while he's shooting at the fake Russian terorists?


----------



## Maverick2272

Does he think some of us are fake Russian Terrorists and wants to know if he hit one of us?


----------



## suziquzie

maybe he was just offed by one of said terrorists?


----------



## pdswife

Do the noises from the x-box drive you crazy??


----------



## Maverick2272

Is it possible to drive someone crazy if they are already there?


----------



## pdswife

Doesn't that depend on the kind of car you have??


----------



## Maverick2272

Can we just take a bus there?


----------



## pdswife

Is there a bus stop near enough?


----------



## Maverick2272

Do you have fare for the bus?


----------



## suziquzie

i can't hear over the xbox, what did you say? are we there yet?


----------



## pdswife

Why...do you have to go potty?


----------



## Maverick2272

Does the bus have a bathroom?


----------



## suziquzie

lol no, isn't it supposed to be a short trip if I'm already halfway there?


----------



## pdswife

Half way to where?


----------



## suziquzie

am i really going crazy?


----------



## pdswife

Do you need a pill?


----------



## suziquzie

do you have one? or some?


----------



## pdswife

What kind would you enjoy??


----------



## Maverick2272

Would you enjoy some Cymbalta? or perhaps some Lamictal? Or maybe some Prozac or Zoloft or Wellbutrin?
If you are feeling anxious would you like some of my Ativan?


----------



## pdswife

Can I have one of each?


----------



## Maverick2272

Can you handle one of each?


----------



## pdswife

Can't I give it a try?


----------



## Maverick2272

Will you sign a disclaimer? LOL


----------



## pdswife

Um..will you catch me if I fall??


----------



## Maverick2272

Shouldn't you be worried about the sudden stop at the end, not the fall?


----------



## pdswife

Do you think it will hurt much??


----------



## Maverick2272

Would you like some pain killers too if it does?


----------



## pdswife

If I had all those other pills would I really care about the pain of falling??

Or would I be in my "happy place"???


----------



## Maverick2272

You would be in several happy places lol. Would you mind that the pain killers would put you half to sleep and make you write goofy posts?


----------



## pdswife

Haven't you figured out that I can write goofy posts with out the aid of pills??


----------



## babetoo

pdswife said:


> Haven't you figured out that I can write goofy posts with out the aid of pills??


 
didn't know they made a goofy pill. did you?


----------



## Saphellae

What's in a goofy pill?


----------



## CookingCop

I want to start my posting career here...do I have to read the other 5562 posts first???


----------



## pdswife

Well, what do you think friends, should we let him play with out reading all the other posts??






(welcome to the group!  We're glad you've joined us.)


----------



## Saphellae

What should we make him do for initiation?


----------



## pdswife

could we spank him with a wet noodle?


----------



## kitchenelf

Who called the cops?????


----------



## pdswife

Was it Buckytom??


----------



## Maverick2272

Isn't it always Buckytom??


----------



## middie

Where is Buckytom anyway ?


----------



## Maverick2272

Did Marge send him to the woodshed again?


----------



## pdswife

It's Easter...do you think he's dressed up like a bunny?


----------



## Maverick2272

Do you think we can get pictures if he is??


----------



## Fisher's Mom

What would you do with the pictures?


----------



## pdswife

Why don't we post them to DC?


----------



## middie

Can't we use them as blackmail ?


----------



## pdswife

How much should we blackmail him for??


----------



## middie

How much do you think is enough ?


----------



## Maverick2272

Do you think he will be mad at us after he reads these posts?


----------



## pdswife

Or do you think he will feel loved and well thought of??


----------



## babetoo

pdswife said:


> Or do you think he will feel loved and well thought of??


 
why would he care how we feel about him?

babe


----------



## mattmac

Doesn't everyone care?


----------



## DietitianInTraining

What if I didnt care?


----------



## pdswife

Doesn't everyone want to be loved?


----------



## DietitianInTraining

Doesnt everyone want a million dollars?


----------



## Fisher's Mom

What would you do with a million dollars?


----------



## DietitianInTraining

What *wouldn't* I do with a million dollars?


----------



## Mama

Do you have a million dollars?


----------



## pdswife

Do you know that a million dollars really isn't ENOUGH any more??


----------



## Fisher's Mom

What would be enough for you?


----------



## pdswife

Does $333,000,000.99 sound like enough?


----------



## Fisher's Mom

What's the .99 for?


----------



## pdswife

Will .99 even buy a pack of gum anymore??


----------



## mattmac

Can money chew gum?


----------



## cara

Doesn' somebody have to give the money?


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Are you volunteering?


----------



## cara

do I look so?


----------



## pdswife

Can you post a photo so that we can see if you look like it??

(long time no see, WELCOME BACK!!)


----------



## cara

do you give me some time to search for it?

(thx for the welcome!! Glad you found this again!)


----------



## pdswife

How much time do you need?


----------



## cara

would you believe if I say I'm ready? ;o)
-> Gallery


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Is there ever enough time?


----------



## pdswife

Do you have enough time to get your LIST done today?


----------



## cara

wich list?


----------



## pdswife

Don't you know??


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Can you give her a hint?


----------



## cara

would you tell me please?


----------



## pdswife

Do I have to??


----------



## cara

wouldn't it be nice?


----------



## pdswife

who said I was nice?


----------



## SixSix210

Didn't I hear that on another thread?


----------



## pdswife

Do you always listen to gossip?


----------



## SixSix210

lol is that so wrong?


----------



## cara

did you change soo much in the last months?


----------



## babetoo

pdswife said:


> who said I was nice?


 
i have no clue, do u?

babe


----------



## pdswife

Am I expected to know everything??


----------



## cara

shouldn't you know what you've said?


----------



## Fisher's Mom

What if she's clueless?


----------



## cara

don't you consider she just says that?


----------



## pdswife

If I am clueless... how will I solve the crime?


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Is this a high-crime area?


----------



## cara

is it a crime?


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Does crime pay?


----------



## cara

for the chew?


----------



## DietitianInTraining

What are you people talking about??


----------



## pdswife

Does the punishment fit the crime?


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Is there something you want to talk about?


----------



## cara

what's that about the list?


----------



## pdswife

Was someone talking about a list?


----------



## cara

wasn't that you? ;o)


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Is it Santa's naughty list?


----------



## DietitianInTraining

Is it a grocery list?


----------



## cara

who can tell us?


----------



## pdswife

Should we ask a chrystal ball?


----------



## cara

who has one?


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Does it have to be crystal?


----------



## pdswife

Could we use a magic 8 ball instead?


----------



## cara

what is a magic 8 ball?


----------



## LT72884

Fisher's Mom said:


> Is it Santa's naughty list?



sounds hot, So what are we arguing about now?


----------



## cara

do you have an idea?


----------



## DietitianInTraining

LT, wouldn't you rather save youself a headache, and not try to figure it out??


----------



## LT72884

I guess so. any one else tired?


----------



## cara

why don`t you go to bed?


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Why are you so tired, LT?


----------



## DietitianInTraining

Did you not sleep well last night?


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Did you sleep _at all_ last night?


----------



## cara

what did you do today?


----------



## LT72884

Fisher's Mom said:


> Why are you so tired, LT?


I dont know. I was up till 2:30 sunday morning then i had to wake up early for church like i do every week and then i went to bed late last night and woke up at 6:30. Does eating make people tired?


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Do you know how to play this game, LT?


----------



## cara

if it is too much, why not?


----------



## DietitianInTraining

Don't most people get sleepy when their belly's are full?


----------



## LT72884

Fisher's Mom said:


> Do you know how to play this game, LT?



let me guess, im not supposed to answer the question at all? at least im ending in a question.


----------



## Fisher's Mom

LT72884 said:


> let me guess, im not supposed to answer the question at all? at least im ending in a question.


Did this post end in a question?


----------



## DietitianInTraining

Dont you all agree that the hardest part about this game is trying to answer the questions you're asked in a question form?

(You'll get it LT, I have faith in you!!)


----------



## cara

don't you think with some exercise this will work? ;o)


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Is the exercise mandatory?


----------



## DietitianInTraining

Wouldn't you agree that practice makes perfect??


----------



## Fisher's Mom

What makes you think I'm not already perfect?


----------



## cara

is anybody perfect?


----------



## Fisher's Mom

What if we are all perfect?


----------



## LT72884

beginner_chef said:


> Dont you all agree that the hardest part about this game is trying to answer the questions you're asked in a question form?
> 
> (You'll get it LT, I have faith in you!!)



ok i have to say this. I like answering questions. its fun. i like learning about people and visa versa. 

I have tears of rage running down me face becasue the frustration i have when i cant answer a question!!!!LOL JK


----------



## LT72884

i know im perfect but i dont know about you guys. i mean c'mon, seriously.You think you could out perfect me??

(lol jk guys)


----------



## cara

do you really think you get even one answer to one question? ;o)


----------



## Fisher's Mom

LT72884 said:


> ok i have to say this. I like answering questions. its fun. i like learning about people and visa versa.
> 
> I have tears of rage running down me face becasue the frustration i have when i cant answer a question!!!!LOL JK


Wouldn't that be "Answer a Question With an Answer"?


----------



## cara

wouldn't that be boring?


----------



## Maverick2272

Don't ya think it helps that we are all nuts to begin with?


----------



## DietitianInTraining

Could it be that Maverick has figured out why it comes so naturally to us?!? Could it be that LT is not "nuts"??


----------



## LT72884

Maverick2272 said:


> Don't ya think it helps that we are all nuts to begin with?


Nuts? im not nuts, why are you nuts? i dont think i am nuts. I just think everbody else is nuts. Why you think im nuts. No im not nuts your nuts. Or am i the one thats nuts?


----------



## DietitianInTraining

Perhaps I was wrong....?


----------



## cara

Don't you enjoy beeing nuts?


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Why would anyone want to be sane?


----------



## cara

Is there any use to be sane?


----------



## Fisher's Mom

What would you like to use it for?


----------



## LT72884

dont you want to be popular?


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Am I not popular?


----------



## Maverick2272

LT72884 said:


> Nuts? im not nuts, why are you nuts? i dont think i am nuts. I just think everbody else is nuts. Why you think im nuts. No im not nuts your nuts. Or am i the one thats nuts?



If thats not nuts, what is??


----------



## cara

LT72884 said:


> dont you want to be popular?



do you think popular people are sane???


----------



## Maverick2272

Is that why they are so popular?


----------



## cara

do you think Britney is sane????


----------



## DietitianInTraining

Do you  not think she is??


----------



## Fisher's Mom

What do you think makes her so popular?


----------



## LT72884

who is britney? Oh you mean britney as in spears?


----------



## cara

maybe her scandals?


----------



## suziquzie

maybe she is popular due to the fashion in which she models her underwear? (or lack thereof?)


----------



## LT72884

suziquzie said:


> maybe she is popular due to the fashion in which she models her underwear? (or lack thereof?)



she models underwear? sweet action


----------



## Maverick2272

God I hope not?


----------



## suziquzie

was that a question mav?


----------



## DietitianInTraining

Wouldn't you think that with all her money, she could afford some decent underwear?...


----------



## Fisher's Mom

But do you think she would wear them if she had them?


----------



## suziquzie

wouldn't you think with all her money she could afford a personal trainer for her brain?


----------



## Mama

What brain?


----------



## DietitianInTraining

lol....But do you think she would use the personal trainer if she had it??


----------



## Steamboater

Yes, and then have a tete a tete at McDonalds.


----------



## suziquzie

do you think you would use a trainer of either kind if you could?


----------



## SixSix210

Are we there yet?


----------



## SixSix210

How bout now?


----------



## pdswife

I'm not there yet...are you?


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Must we all arrive at the same time?


----------



## pdswife

what time is it?


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Does anybody really know what time it is? (Sorry, I heard some old Chicago tunes on the radio today.)


----------



## DietitianInTraining

Don't you own a clock?


----------



## pdswife

what is a clock??


----------



## Maverick2272

When was the last time you cleaned your clock?


----------



## pdswife

how would I clean it if I don't even know what it is?


----------



## Maverick2272

How do we show you what it is?


----------



## pdswife

Can you draw one for me??


----------



## mattmac

Can I have paper and a pencil?


----------



## Steamboater

Have you seen the price of paper and pencil lately?


----------



## mattmac

Will it cost me an arm and a leg?


----------



## DawnT

Do you have a spare arm and leg?


----------



## suziquzie

wouldn't they get in the way?


----------



## DawnT

Why, where are they?


----------



## mattmac

Isn't it obvious?


----------



## DawnT

If it was, would I ask?


----------



## suziquzie

where else would they be?


----------



## Steamboater

Have you looked where the sun don't shine yet?


----------



## DawnT

Do you mean "down under"?


----------



## suziquzie

wow how did we get from clocks and paper to Australia?


----------



## Steamboater

Don't you know American Express can handle everything?


----------



## suziquzie

dont you know credit cards are evil??


----------



## DawnT

But, did you know DC can handle every thing? ;p


----------



## LT72884

top of the mornin yall. Who wants a breakfast burrito made with farm fresh eggs, bacon, potatoes, ham and cheese with some chilula sauce? Any one? What do you have to lose?


----------



## pdswife

how about 15 more pounds??


----------



## cara

could you believe I had breakfast 8hours ago? ;o)


----------



## DawnT

Can you believe I did too?!?


----------



## cara

why wouldn't I if I did so, too?


----------



## Maverick2272

Can you believe I didn't get any breakfast?


----------



## DawnT

Did you already have lunch?


----------



## mattmac

Can you believe I'm about to have lunch?


----------



## cara

yes, I had lunch and now I wonder what to get for dinner... any ideas?


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Who will you be dining with?


----------



## DawnT

Will you be having stimulating conversation?


----------



## Maverick2272

Can you believe I haven't had any lunch either?


----------



## DawnT

Aren't you supposed to be resting?


----------



## Maverick2272

This isn't restful?


----------



## DawnT

Depends, who's making lunch?!?!?


----------



## Maverick2272

Depends, who's driving to the store for groceries?


----------



## cara

can't you do that yourself?


----------



## DawnT

Can't you call the deacon?


----------



## Maverick2272

Could I leave the 10 year old at home for a few minutes while I drive with the 3 year old to the grocery store?


----------



## cara

can you sent them shopping?


----------



## Maverick2272

Can I trust them to come back with something other than pop, chips, and sour candies?
(I don't know what happened to the Deacon, no sign of him yet).


----------



## DawnT

Does the ten year old drive already?


----------



## cara

don't they have bikes?


----------



## Maverick2272

Wouldn't I need to get them cash as they can't use a debit card?


----------



## cara

is it a problem to get them some cash?


----------



## LT72884

I just ate a whole bag of sharp shredded cheese with a bottle of franks hot sauce buffalo style Was that a bad idea?


----------



## Maverick2272

Do you feel sick from eating the whole bag?


----------



## pdswife

I'm at work...do you think I should work or play?


----------



## babetoo

pdswife said:


> I'm at work...do you think I should work or play?


 
why can't u just make work a playful thing.?days go by quickly this way.



babe


----------



## cara

what do you get paid for?


----------



## suziquzie

i went to work for awhile, anyone miss me?


----------



## cara

do you want a true answer?


----------



## suziquzie

you're right, do I really wanna know?


----------



## cara

isn't it somtimes better not to know the answer?


----------



## DawnT

Does that mean ignorance is bliss?


----------



## suziquzie

are you trying to say I'm blissful?


----------



## DawnT

Yes!! Do you really think I would call you ignorant?


----------



## suziquzie

dont i hope not?


----------



## cara

how could we know?


----------



## suziquzie

couldn't we give her the benefit of the doubt?


----------



## cara

do you think so?


----------



## Fisher's Mom

What benefit could there be?


----------



## suziquzie

must you ask such a hard question?


----------



## LT72884

why shouldnt she?


----------



## cara

do you know that I have no idea what you are talking about?


----------



## DietitianInTraining

Do you know that I am tired?


----------



## suziquzie

have you been working all day?


----------



## cara

do you believe me if I say I'll go to bed now?

*Good night* ;o))


----------



## Uncle Bob

Why am I doing this?


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Can anyone believe Uncle Bob has joined us?


----------



## pdswife

Who is more popular...Uncle Bob or Buckytom?


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Who says it's not you, pdswife?


----------



## pdswife

If it's me..why am I sad today?


----------



## suziquzie

why ARE you sad today??
doesn't uncle bob like goofy people with nothing better to do?


----------



## LT72884

pdswife said:


> Who is more popular...Uncle Bob or Buckytom?




no, no, no... its all about the LT. Who agrees?


----------



## pdswife

Doesn't U.B. love everybody?


----------



## kitchenelf

LT, you still can't do it, can you?


----------



## LT72884

kitchenelf said:


> LT, you still can't do it, can you?



oh crap i forgot. im supposed to answer his question with a question.

im stickin with my method..


----------



## Uncle Bob

Do I dare to enter into this conversation??


----------



## kitchenelf

How much bourbon have you got to get over this conversation?


----------



## Uncle Bob

Would you like to see my bunker?


----------



## suziquzie

could i see your bunker????


----------



## pdswife

Can I see it tooooo?


----------



## Uncle Bob

Yes! How could I say no?


----------



## suziquzie

well could i drink myself back out of it?


----------



## pdswife

Why would you want to do that??


----------



## suziquzie

well aren't my kids coming with me?


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Did anyone find out why pdswife is sad?


----------



## Uncle Bob

What's da matter??


----------



## Maverick2272

I took a nap, anyone miss me?


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Do you think we can cheer her up?


----------



## suziquzie

did anyone miss me when i went to work? (NO)
why wont she tell us whats wrong?


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Would it make you guys feel better if we _did_ miss you?


----------



## pdswife

Do you know that it makes me happy that you want to know why??


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Does it make you smile?


----------



## DietitianInTraining

I just took a nap too, did anyone mis _ME??_


----------



## pdswife

Is it ok, that I missed everyone?


----------



## Uncle Bob

You didn't go to work today BC???


----------



## pdswife

If i tell you I am playing at work...will you tell my boss??


----------



## Uncle Bob

Is ok that we missed you Pdswife?


----------



## Fisher's Mom

What will your boss pay us to tell?


----------



## DietitianInTraining

Don't you know that I worked 5:30am-2:30pm today??Dont you agree that that's insane!?


----------



## pdswife

INSANE??  Well, maybe you're just a little crazy??


----------



## suziquzie

didn't you know that when i work weekends i work 4am to 11 or 12 pm?
isn't it kinda fun to be up that early?


----------



## pdswife

what work do you do Suziquzie??


----------



## suziquzie

how do i tell you with a question that i bake bagels?


----------



## Maverick2272

Am I the only night person here? Did you guys know I absolutely hate mornings?


----------



## pdswife

Did you know Maverick..that once I get out of bed my day is pretty much ruined??


----------



## Maverick2272

Why is it ruined?


----------



## suziquzie

lol mav are you saying you are lonely?


----------



## pdswife

Could it be because I hate moringing??


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Do you think a hobby would help?


----------



## Maverick2272

Do you think if I said I was lonely DW would get mad at me?


----------



## suziquzie

my kids get up at 6 so i get up at 4 to be alone awhile, would you like to borrow a kid from me?


----------



## suziquzie

how do i know what ?? to answer?


----------



## suziquzie

shouldnt she get mad at you for that?!?


----------



## Maverick2272

I have three kids so wouldn't we have to swap kids?

( I never know what to answer, I am just winging it, did you know that?)

LOL


----------



## meshoo96

Would you take my one if I took your 3?


----------



## Mama

Mine are grown...do I have to swap?


----------



## suziquzie

can i swap 2 small 1 medium for 1 big one?


----------



## Maverick2272

I have a small, medium, and large what can I get for them?

Does anybody think the FBI will get mad at us for talking about swapping kids?


----------



## Mama

Do I have to swap?


----------



## suziquzie

would anyone besides me really mind if the FBI locked you away in a padded room ALONE for awhile?


----------



## Mama

Do you like my new avatar?


----------



## pdswife

Does it taste as good as it looks?


----------



## Mama

Does it look good?


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Are you trying to wreck my diet?


----------



## Mama

Do diets really work?


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Would you believe I've lost 8 pounds?


----------



## Mama

Congratulations, how did you do it?


----------



## Maverick2272

what is the avatar?


----------



## pdswife

did you stop eatting bread?


----------



## Mama

Would you believe it's banana puddin that I made for Easter?


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Did you know if you stop eating after 7pm, sometimes you can lose 8 pounds?


----------



## Maverick2272

Would you believe my favorite pie is Banana Cream pie??


----------



## Mama

Do you like banana puddin?


----------



## Mama

Would we lose 8 pounds if we stopped eatting banana puddin after 7pm?


----------



## pdswife

May I have a taste test?


----------



## Maverick2272

Do you put whipped cream on it and drizzle it with caramel?


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Wouldn't it be _way_ too painful to give up banana pudding after 7pm?


----------



## Maverick2272

Is it really worth it to give up banana pudding after 7pm?


----------



## Mama

Maverick2272 said:


> Do you put whipped cream on it and drizzle it with caramel?


 
What if I put the recipe on my website?


----------



## Mama

Hey, where did everybody go?


----------



## Mama

Hello??????


----------



## pdswife

Do you forgive me for having to start dinner?


----------



## Mama

What's for dinner?


----------



## Maverick2272

Would you believe me if I told you I was busy trying to get DW to go get me some Banana Cream Pie?
Or that I was answering a couple of other threads at the same time?


----------



## Mama

Would you believe I have to leave for now?  But that I'll be back?


----------



## Maverick2272

Is it OK to be sad to see you go?


----------



## pdswife

Can we play again now...??


----------



## wysiwyg

What was the original question?


----------



## kitchenelf

wysiwyg said:


> What was the original question?



Why do chefs traditionally wear white when they know they are going to get filthy?


----------



## pdswife

would it be better to wear brown??


----------



## CookingCop

Would you believe me if I said I had the answers to ALL of your questions?


----------



## pdswife

well.... what are the answers?


----------



## CookingCop

If I told you wouldn't it ruin the game?


----------



## pdswife

could we start another game??


----------



## CookingCop

Would it _really_ be the same? But then again would it _really _matter?


----------



## miniman

What is going on?


----------



## CookingCop

Aren't we just trying to have fun?


----------



## pdswife

what do you do for fun?


----------



## CookingCop

Wouldn't you like to know?


----------



## pdswife

why do you think I asked?


----------



## CookingCop

Weren't you just being nice?


----------



## pdswife

do you think I'm nice??


----------



## CookingCop

Isn't that a loaded question?


----------



## Mama

Loaded with what?


----------



## suziquzie

why was everyone staying up so late getting loaded?


----------



## RedBedHead

What concern is that of yours?


----------



## suziquzie

cant i worry about people i dont know?


----------



## Jeekinz

I like loaded potatoes, do you?


----------



## suziquzie

you mean loaded onto a truck?


----------



## RedBedHead

Do you think the people that load potatoes on a truck are SUPER buff?


----------



## suziquzie

did you know some of the guys that drive the trucks are super buff?
did you know that some are NOT?


----------



## wysiwyg

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wysiwyg*
> 
> 
> _What was the original question?_
> 
> Why do chefs traditionally wear white when they know they are going to get filthy?


 
I was joking with my question, like most of the time LOL 
...and chefs wear white to show how clean they are, isn't it?


----------



## kitchenelf

Was I wrong to answer your question?


----------



## mattmac

Aren't you always wrong?  (yikes!  maybe I shouldn't say that to the admin!)


----------



## kitchenelf

You mean everyone knows how wrong I am?


----------



## suziquzie

would you really call it "wrong" ?


----------



## Fisher's Mom

How wrong can an elf be? Can we get back to talking about buff potato loaders?


----------



## pdswife

why would you want to talk about potato loader?


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Didn't someone say they are buff?


----------



## kitchenelf

Can we just talk about buff whomevers?


----------



## pdswife

How about Richard Gere??


----------



## Fisher's Mom

What's not to like about buff whomevers???


----------



## Fisher's Mom

How did you know I had Richard Gere in mind?


----------



## pdswife

Do you think he's as beautiful as I do>??


----------



## suziquzie

dont' you think Tim McGraw is beautifuller?


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Did I tell you he's my number one fantasy?


----------



## pdswife

lol... are you going to tell his wife?


----------



## suziquzie

tim's wife or Richards wife? does richard have a wife?


----------



## pdswife

Did you know he had a son named Homer??


----------



## suziquzie

is richard gere's son bart simpson's dad?


----------



## suziquzie

or is buckytom richard gere's son?


----------



## pdswife

Can I be any more confused that I am right now??


----------



## suziquzie

could i help you try?


----------



## pdswife

Would you be willing to give it a shot?


----------



## suziquzie

aren't i great at it?!


----------



## pdswife

i don't know... are you?


----------



## suziquzie

isn't that what my husband said?


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Is you husband here?


----------



## suziquzie

where is here? where were you? more coffee?


----------



## AMSeccia

Who is your husband?


----------



## Fisher's Mom

How did you _know_ I needed more coffee????


----------



## suziquzie

doesn't everyone need more coffee??? how else could we type so fast?


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Could we type faster with espresso?


----------



## suziquzie

should i make some and find out?


----------



## pdswife

Can I have a double shot?


----------



## suziquzie

can you handle one?


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Didn't you know she can handle almost anything?


----------



## suziquzie

could she handle the state of my living room????


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Are you trying to kill her?  (j/k - mine looks worse than yours right now!)


----------



## suziquzie

why on earth would i do that?


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Where is she anyway? Do you think she's making espresso? Will we get some?


----------



## pdswife

why in the world do you want to know??


----------



## suziquzie

maybe she was on the floor in shock at the state of my floor?


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Does that mean you aren't sharing the espresso?


----------



## pdswife

Should I clean house or take a nap??


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Isn't housework dangerous to your health?


----------



## suziquzie

if i clean mine will you clean yours?


----------



## Fisher's Mom

If I don't clean mine, will you think less of me?


----------



## mattmac

So...we can't take naps?


----------



## pdswife

If my cat can take a nap...why can't I?


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Why are your cats tired?


----------



## suziquzie

is your cat as fat as mine?


----------



## mattmac

Is your cat as fat as my guinea pig?


----------



## pdswife

did you know my cat was sick...?


----------



## Fisher's Mom

What the heck are you feeding your guinea pig???


----------



## pdswife

Are you feeding cheese and crackers?


----------



## Mama

What's wrong with your cat?


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Cheese and crackers? Can I be someone's guinea pig???


----------



## suziquzie

did you know my cat needs to be given away?


----------



## mattmac

Can I have your cat?


----------



## Mama

The cat or the guinea pig?


----------



## Mama

Why do you have to give your cat away?


----------



## suziquzie

would you please take my cat? can he stop peeing in my excersize room?


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Wasn't it your husband that did that?


----------



## pdswife

Your hubby peed in the exercise room???


----------



## mattmac

Want to know how to make him stop peeing?


----------



## Mama

Why would I want your cat to pee in my exercise room?


----------



## suziquzie

is it by throwing him in a dumpster?


----------



## suziquzie

pdswife said:


> Your hubby peed in the exercise room???


 
I must take a break from the question format to say


----------



## Mama

How can you stop Suziquizies' husband from peeing?


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Is matt gonna tell us how to make him stop peeing?


----------



## pdswife

Can't we stop talking about peeing?


----------



## mattmac

No, Suzi...do you have a jar of mango dust, a cookie, three paperclips, and a protractor?


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Can suzie's husband and cat stop peeing?


----------



## Mama

Why would you throw her husband in a dumpster?  Is it because he's playing with that XBox?


----------



## suziquzie

could i go get them if your contraption really works?


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Did you know you scared me with that protractor talk?


----------



## SixSix210

got rubberbands?


----------



## Mama

mattmac said:


> No, Suzi...do you have a jar of mango dust, a cookie, three paperclips, and a protractor?


 
Isn't that dangerous?


----------



## mattmac

Focus people!...are you focused on the task at hand?  Does everyone have the required supplies I have listed?


----------



## Fisher's Mom

SixSix210 said:


> got rubberbands?


! Uh oh, was that out of format?


----------



## Mama

Does anyone else have to pee?


----------



## suziquzie

can i pretend i do? 
(this is an a.d.d thread no focus gonna happen)


----------



## mattmac

Ok...what was I going to do?


----------



## Fisher's Mom

How long can you wait, Mama?


----------



## cara

does anybody remember what you are talking about? ;o)


----------



## Fisher's Mom

mattmac said:


> Ok...what was I going to do?


Are you thinking about your honeymoon again, Matt?


----------



## suziquzie

are you saying you cant make him (THE CAT) stop peeing?


----------



## suziquzie

cara cant you see we are talking about pee?


----------



## kitchenelf

Can we not discuss bodily functions please?


----------



## Mama

Am I the only one who has to pee?


----------



## mattmac

Wasn't it the husband that was peeing?  And when am I NOT thinking of my honeymoon?  (keep in mind that those are two totally unrelated thoughts)


----------



## Mama

Sorry!  Maybe I'll be right back?


----------



## suziquzie

are we in trouble?


----------



## pdswife

Will somebody make me some breakfast?


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Mama said:


> Am I the only one who has to pee?


What if I already peed myself reading this thread?


----------



## suziquzie

Fisher's Mom said:


> What if I already peed myself reading this thread?


 
what if you made me laugh so hard i cried just now?


----------



## mattmac

Isn't it late for breakfast?!  *hands suzi a tissue*


----------



## pdswife

Did you need a tissue Suzi?


----------



## mattmac

Can't you see I've already taken care of that?


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Do you think a tissue would be sufficient?


----------



## mattmac

Are we talking about you or Suzi?


----------



## Mama

Fisher's Mom said:


> What if I already peed myself reading this thread?


 
You're not in the exercise room are you?


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Does it matter?


----------



## suziquzie

can i make pds some breakfast?


----------



## pdswife

Doesn't everything matter in the end?


----------



## mattmac

I suspect Fisher's mom, pee, exercise room?


----------



## Mama

Maybe it's not the cat after all?


----------



## mattmac

Was the husband blamed for nothing, then?


----------



## Mama

So, what's for breakfast?


----------



## mattmac

Don't you mean lunch?


----------



## Mama

Isn't it lunchtime?


----------



## miniman

What does the cat have to do with breakfast?


----------



## mattmac

Wasn't the goal to stop the cat from peeing?


----------



## suziquzie

yes could SOMEONE make my cat stop peeing before I take him to the "bad cats home"?


----------



## mattmac

Have you tried the various sprays available at pet stores?


----------



## Fisher's Mom

mattmac said:


> I suspect Fisher's mom, pee, exercise room?


Are you implying I limit myself to the exercise room?


----------



## mattmac

Doesn't everyone?


----------



## suziquzie

do they have one to make him stop, arent they all for after her does it?


----------



## Mama

Do you see the cat doing it?


----------



## Fisher's Mom

How would one use the various sprays you mentioned?


----------



## Mama

Do you have a squirt gun?


----------



## suziquzie

will you guys still be here in awhile if i let my son play his computer game and put my daughter down for a nap?


----------



## mattmac

Can you go here?  Cat Spraying: How to stop cat spraying urine? Why does my cat spray?


----------



## suziquzie

can you bet i will a little later? (THANK YOU)


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Will you let me come back if I leave for a while?


----------



## Mama

I have to go too.  Will it be alright if I stop back by in a little while?


----------



## suziquzie

will they if i do?
is it to clean the living room?


----------



## mattmac

Why is everyone leaving me?


----------



## pdswife

Do you want me to stay?


----------



## mattmac

Can you stay?


----------



## pdswife

would that make you jump for joy??


----------



## mattmac

Would a backflip suffice?


----------



## pdswife

Can I have a handstand too?


----------



## mattmac

Fine...so will you stay?


----------



## pdswife

can't you understand that I have to go??


----------



## miniman

What we gonna do?


----------



## mattmac

Can we panic?  (yay time to go home!)


----------



## pdswife

can we cry??


----------



## Maverick2272

Maybe you should have hubby pee on the cat the next time the cat goes to pee in the exercise room?


----------



## pdswife

Who is going to clean up the mess?


----------



## cara

can we call somebody?


----------



## Maverick2272

Can you teach the cat to clean the mess up?


----------



## cara

do you have a cat?


----------



## pdswife

Does anyone have more than one cat?


----------



## Maverick2272

Does anyone have two dogs? I don't have any cats, does that make me deprived?


----------



## suziquzie

are we still on my cat?


----------



## cara

is it bad to have no pets??


----------



## suziquzie

dont fish make the best pets?


----------



## cara

aren't fish there for food?


----------



## suziquzie

can you eat a clownfish?


----------



## cara

have you ever tried?


----------



## suziquzie

who could eat nemo??


----------



## cara

maybe some sharks?


----------



## suziquzie

aren't sharks scary?


----------



## pdswife

WHy are there so many shows about sharks?


----------



## cara

are there?


----------



## pdswife

Haven't you seen them?


----------



## cara

no, how should I?


----------



## pdswife

well, do you 
like shows about sharks?


----------



## cara

not really... would you believe I prefer whales?


----------



## pdswife

Gray whales or killer whales?


----------



## cara

humpback whales.. have you ever done wahle watching?


----------



## pdswife

Do you mean from a boat in the middle of the ocean??


----------



## cara

yes.. and maybe with dolphins lurching around?


----------



## pdswife

Did you know that we can see dophins swimming in the sea from our deck in Mexico??


----------



## cara

can you see whales, too?

(btw. I didn't ;o)) )


----------



## pdswife

Are there whales in Mexico??


----------



## cara

as far as I know - yes...
haven't you seen them yet?


----------



## pdswife

shall I take photos if I ever see them?


----------



## cara

would you do that for me???


----------



## pdswife

Did you think that I wouldn't????


----------



## cara

I hope not ;o)

would you belive I will go to bed now?


----------



## suziquzie

can i go to mexico and see your dolphins if i cook for you???


----------



## pdswife

Will you cook up some good Greek food?


----------



## mattmac

Will you cook for me?


----------



## pdswife

What would you like to eat?


----------



## suziquzie

matt aren't you getting a new wife soon that would be VERY upset about some other chick cooking for you?????


----------



## mattmac

Can you make me something I've never had before? (trust me, that wouldn't be difficult)

And...don't you know that my fiancee wouldn't be upset as long as she got food as well?


----------



## suziquzie

dont you think i live really far away?
pds' can you give me some ideas first??


----------



## pdswife

How about a giant sized gyro??


----------



## suziquzie

OH YUM!!!
could i make this gyro and eat it myself instead of giving it to you?


----------



## mattmac

You really won't share?  :'(


----------



## pdswife

If it's big...couldn't we all have a taste?


----------



## suziquzie

oh yeah i forgot the giant part, could you ever forgive me?


----------



## mattmac

Do you have any ideas on how to make ordinary frozen chicken nuggets a bit more exciting?


----------



## suziquzie

can you dip them in mayo and bbq sauce? (after cooking)


----------



## pdswife

could you sprinkle them with some hot pepper flakes?


----------



## mattmac

Can I borrow some bbq sauce and hot pepper flakes?  (a.k.a. I have none of the above)


----------



## suziquzie

can you find the grocery store?


----------



## mattmac

Would you believe there is one literally across the street from me?

Maybe I should stick with ketchup?


----------



## suziquzie

maybe ketchup is boring and you could go for a walk?


----------



## mattmac

Maybe I can't leave because I already started baking the chicken nuggets?  :\


----------



## pdswife

could you pick me up a cabbage if you go to the store??


----------



## mattmac

Can I get you bbq sauce instead?


----------



## suziquzie

what are you making with cabbage?


----------



## pdswife

cabbage casserole, is that ok with all of you?


----------



## suziquzie

it depends, what time is dinner??


----------



## pdswife

Is around 8 my time ok?


----------



## suziquzie

isn't that about 10 here?


----------



## suziquzie

do you think little matty went to the store?


----------



## pdswife

Do you think his wife to be went with him??


----------



## suziquzie

do you think they live together yet? if so is he really making her CHICKEN NUGGETS for dinner?


----------



## pdswife

lol...would you marry him if all he made you were chicken nuggets??


----------



## Maverick2272

Do you think my wife married me cause I made her lobster, snow crab legs, and shrimp scampi for her engagement dinner?


----------



## suziquzie

i cant stop laughing, i'da married my first long-term bf if he tried to make ANYTHING>
good thing he didn't lift a finger..........


could they possibly be home-made frozen chicken nuggets?


----------



## suziquzie

hey, did ya see Mav finally woke up???


----------



## pdswife

Do you think he had a nice nap??


----------



## Maverick2272

Do you think 3 screaming kids fighting over the last of the peeps woke me up?


----------



## pdswife

Can you believe my hubby didn't KNOW what a PEEP was??


----------



## Maverick2272

Can you believe my mouth dropped open in disbelief?


----------



## pdswife

do you know..I think I'd believe any thing right now?


----------



## Maverick2272

In that case, did you know DW is rich and famous and I now live a life of luxury at her expense?


----------



## pdswife

Do you know how dang lucky you are??


----------



## Maverick2272

Did you know every morning I tell her "Now get up and get out there and make my money honey!"


----------



## suziquzie

doesn't she kick you in the teeth?


----------



## Maverick2272

Can I just say she kicks me and leave it at that??

LOL


----------



## pdswife

do you
know in this case...Idon't think details are needed??


----------



## Maverick2272

Can you believe I have her making cookies right now?


----------



## pdswife

Are they chocolate chip cookies???


----------



## Maverick2272

Yes, are those your favorite?


----------



## pdswife

How did you
know??


----------



## Maverick2272

Lucky guess?


----------



## suziquzie

do you think i should have had 1 less Brandy and made cookies instead?


----------



## Maverick2272

Do you think you have had too much to drink?
How many fingers am I holding up?


----------



## pdswife

12 ?????????


----------



## suziquzie

how much is too much?
errr... ummmm.... burp.... 12???


----------



## suziquzie

ha ha ha ha 
we both said 12!!!!!!! at the same time!!!!


----------



## pdswife

Don't you think 12 is a good number?


----------



## suziquzie

oops not a question..... 
do we have esp?


----------



## Maverick2272

Can I have some of the bourbon?


----------



## suziquzie

what bourbon? is uncle bob here??


----------



## Maverick2272

Would you believe me if I said I was sober and meant Brandy?


----------



## pdswife

Brandy..isn't it a little tooooo early for booze yet??


----------



## Maverick2272

Or maybe its too late for booze and we have catching up to do?


----------



## suziquzie

maybe it is in YOUR time zone???? 
should I stay up and make cookies after DH goes to work at 9 or make them in the morning?


----------



## pdswife

wouldn't the morning be easier ?


----------



## Maverick2272

Aren't we in the same time zone???

If you make them after DH goes to work wont that mean you get more?


----------



## suziquzie

do i really want to out-cookie eat DH at 10:00 at night??


----------



## Maverick2272

Isn't it easier to out-cookie eat him if he isn't there?

(I looked away and DW stole one of my cookies!!!!!)


----------



## suziquzie

weren't you making them for her ANYWAY!!!! 
isn't Fishers mom coming back or are we too wierd?


----------



## Maverick2272

Didn't I say she was making them for me?


----------



## Maverick2272

Do you think FishersMom is hiding from us?


----------



## pdswife

Are you confused because of the 12 cups of brandy??


----------



## suziquzie

oops, do you think I'm dyslexic?


----------



## suziquzie

pdswife said:


> Are you confused because of the 12 cups of brandy??


----------



## pdswife

Do you like word games??


----------



## Maverick2272

Can I get 12 cups of Brandy to confuse me?


----------



## suziquzie

doesn't only my stepdad-in law (is that a relation) play word games?


----------



## pdswife

I play them all the time... I am stuck playing them...can you HELP me??


----------



## Maverick2272

Can I use spell checker and a dictionary?


----------



## suziquzie

whats the problem?


----------



## pdswife

who has a problem??


----------



## Maverick2272

Is there a problem with the problem?


----------



## pdswife

Does the problem exist only in our heads??


----------



## Fisher's Mom

What did I miss?


----------



## pdswife

Did you know you missed the brandy??


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Why is it I always miss the good stuff?


----------



## Maverick2272

Is it because you leave at the wrong time?


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Can I blame my kids for that?


----------



## Maverick2272

Are your kids to blame?


----------



## pdswife

Do you think it would be nice of you to put the blame on others?


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Would you believe my son cut his foot and I had to fix it?


----------



## Fisher's Mom

pdswife said:


> Do you think it would be nice of you to put the blame on others?


Is it wrong to blame someone else if I can get away with it?


----------



## pdswife

Did his foot need stiches??


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Can you believe he wouldn't let me stitch it? Does that mean he doesn't trust me?


----------



## Maverick2272

Does he think you can't sew?


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Maybe it's because he knows I can?


----------



## Maverick2272

Have you ever thought of sewing up their mouths???


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Would I go to jail for it?


----------



## suziquzie

wow see what i miss just putting them to bed? 
if i float a bottle of brandy down the mississippi would it get to san antonio?


----------



## Maverick2272

Um....errr...should I unsew their mouths then?


----------



## Maverick2272

If not can I intercept it at the Illinois-Iowa border?


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Maverick2272 said:


> Um....errr...should I unsew their mouths then?


 Do you know that cracked me up???


----------



## Maverick2272

Did you know I like making people laugh?


----------



## suziquzie

aren't you by chicago? can you get to the border that fast?


----------



## Maverick2272

Can I get my ACME rocket skates?


----------



## pdswife

How long would it take to get there??


----------



## Maverick2272

Would you believe three hours by car?

(less with the rocket skates?)


----------



## pdswife

Well how long would it take you to get here on those skates of yours?


----------



## suziquzie

is cicero by rockford?


----------



## Maverick2272

Did you know Cicero is Al Capone's town and is right next to Chicago?


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Speaking of Al Capone, did anyone ever find Jimmy Hoffa?


----------



## Maverick2272

Does anyone really want to find Jimmy Hoffa?


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Does anyone wonder if he's really lost?


----------



## suziquzie

did you watch the hoffa movie?


----------



## Fisher's Mom

When would I get 2 hours of TV time?


----------



## pdswife

after the kids and hubby are fast asleep?


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Can I come and watch your TV?


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Would you believe my kids _never_ sleep and my hubby lives in another city?


----------



## suziquzie

wouldn't it be the same as my 2 hours?
(which would be NEVER)


----------



## suziquzie

why is everyone faster than me all of a sudden?


----------



## Maverick2272

Do you ever wonder if he is on some tropical island somewhere laughing at us all?


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Maverick2272 said:


> Do you ever wonder if he is on some tropical island somewhere laughing at us all?


 Do you think I'd stand for that?


----------



## Maverick2272

would you sit for it??


----------



## pdswife

Guess what????


----------



## suziquzie

if i were on a tropical island would i be playing this silly game from sunup to sundown?


----------



## Maverick2272

what???????????????

(message to short.. had to add more ?)


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Did you know you can't post a one word post?


----------



## suziquzie

What?????????????????????


----------



## Maverick2272

Did you  know you can post more than one post every 30 seconds?


----------



## pdswife

would you believe I just looked out my window and the whole world is WHITE??


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Do you think my computer is broken?


----------



## pdswife

If you are posting how can it be broken?


----------



## suziquzie

(more question marks)


----------



## Maverick2272

How would you be here if your computer was broken?


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Do you know how much I want to see snow again?


----------



## pdswife

Have I told you that I think snow only belongs in the mountains?


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Why couldn't I post a one word post unless my computer is misbehaving?


----------



## suziquzie

did you know these people on Supernanny are nutty?
and the storm to give me 6 inches of snow is passing WAY south?


----------



## pdswife

Isn't there some kind of rule on DC that your posts must be a longer than 7 letters long?


----------



## Maverick2272

Did you know there is someone on here trying to sell us shoes from China?


----------



## pdswife

Isn't the snow bypassing you a good thing?


----------



## Maverick2272

Did you know DW is worried we will get the snow and rain and she won't be able to work tomorrow??


----------



## suziquzie

wouldn't you be sick of winter if last year this day it was 80 degrees and today was 40?


----------



## pdswife

Does she need a vacation?


----------



## suziquzie

did you know i was glad the snow is missing us and WI so DH can drive to WI with no problems in his big yellow rig?


----------



## Maverick2272

Did you know she is a professional gardener and her season just started last week which means her vacation just ended a week ago?


----------



## pdswife

Is her thumb green?


----------



## Maverick2272

Can you imagine the puzzled look on her face when I went to check?


----------



## pdswife

How did you explain your actions?


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Don't actions speak louder than words?


----------



## Maverick2272

Would you believe I kissed her hand so she thinks I am being romantic?


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Does that mean you are devious?


----------



## pdswife

or just a little sneaky?


----------



## Maverick2272

Does it count if she knows?


----------



## pdswife

Do you count your chickens before they hatch?


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Did you know I loved your sneaky idea to kiss her hand? Does your wife know she's very lucky?


----------



## Fisher's Mom

pdswife said:


> Do you count your chickens before they hatch?


Do you have some chickens?


----------



## pdswife

we used to have chickens...does that count?


----------



## Fisher's Mom

If it counts, did you count them _before_ they were hatched?


----------



## pdswife

Well, did you know we ate them before they hatched?


----------



## Maverick2272

Where are your chickens now?


----------



## pdswife

we gave them to the kids down the street... and do you know that they quit laying eggs>?


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Don't you know what happens to chickens after you eat them, Buddy?


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Oooops, do ya'll think I totally misinterpreted pdswife's post?


----------



## Maverick2272

Don't you digest them after you eat them?


----------



## Maverick2272

Fisher's Mom said:


> Did you know I loved your sneaky idea to kiss her hand? Does your wife know she's very lucky?



Did you know I count myself as the lucky one?


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Hey, does anybody have anything interesting planned for tomorrow?


----------



## pdswife

Does our dance class and dinner out count?


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Do you love to dance?


----------



## Maverick2272

Does a nurse visit count as interesting?


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Maverick2272 said:


> Does a nurse visit count as interesting?


What will she be wearing?


----------



## pdswife

I like to eat more than I like to dance...can you understand?


----------



## pdswife

will she wear a short skirt and a low cut shirt?


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Don't you agree that a short skirt and a low cut top would make your nurse visit more interesting, Buddy?


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Wait a minute - are you sure she's a real nurse?


----------



## Maverick2272

Don't you think that might be too much for my heart??


----------



## Maverick2272

Where did everyone go??


----------



## Maverick2272

Are you guys off looking for nurses outfits for your DH's??


----------



## Steamboater

Aren't artichoke hearts sturdy?


----------



## suziquzie

did you scare them all away mav?


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Do you think I'm the only one here that walks outside for a cigarette break? Are ya'll gonna think less of me now?


----------



## suziquzie

would you think less of me if i had been quitted (is that a word) for 9 years but want one ALOT lately?


----------



## Maverick2272

Did you know they made me quit and DW won't let me have even one!!???


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Don't you know how impressed I am that ya'll quit?


----------



## Maverick2272

Do you have an idea how badly I want one??


----------



## suziquzie

can i go buy some and not tell DH since he quit with me?


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Maybe you could find another vice?


----------



## Maverick2272

Do you have one in mind?


----------



## suziquzie

could it be the Brandy?
Is anyone else's middle finger sore from scrolling to the bottom of the page?


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Did you know that's how I got 7 kids?


----------



## suziquzie

was it from brandy or scrolling?


----------



## Maverick2272

Brandy can get you pregnant?


----------



## Maverick2272

Scrolling can get you pregnant too?


----------



## suziquzie

brandy is why i have 3 kids not 2. 
maybe i should have named her brandy?


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Was I wrong to think it was the sexy nurse outfit?


----------



## suziquzie

oh and did i mention there is NO WAY i am baking cookies right now?


----------



## Maverick2272

So how did I get three kids without any Brandy or scrolling?


----------



## suziquzie

Fisher's Mom said:


> Was I wrong to think it was the sexy nurse outfit?


 

LOL is that your excuse?


----------



## suziquzie

Maverick2272 said:


> So how did I get three kids without any Brandy or scrolling?


 
maybe you just have pure bad..... i mean good luck?


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Maverick2272 said:


> So how did I get three kids without any Brandy or scrolling?


Are you seriously asking me to explain it to you?


----------



## Maverick2272

Is it gonna be a birds and the bees lecture?


----------



## Fisher's Mom

What the heck do you do with birds and bees during sex????


----------



## suziquzie

oh boy, have you finally made me speechless????????????????????????


----------



## Maverick2272

Isn't that what i am trying to find out?


----------



## suziquzie

does the title on the pork butt thread keep making you guys think she is asking if her butt looks ok?


----------



## suziquzie

if anyone asks, would you tell them it's past my bedtime and i went to snooze?
(see you on the flipside my friends..... ok mav see you at dinner time would be closer haha)


----------



## Maverick2272

Did you see what I put on my post as a title in that thread??
LOL
(OK, I am off to bed as well, see ya'll at... well as Suzi says dinner time!)


----------



## pdswife

am I the only one left ?


----------



## DawnT

I guess you were, did that bother you?


----------



## GotGarlic

Wow, is this what goes on in threads I don't usually read???


----------



## suziquzie

were you afriad to click here?


----------



## SixSix210

I've never been afraid of anything, well, ok, just ladders,  is anyone else afraid of ladders?


----------



## suziquzie

what has the ladder ever done to you?


----------



## SixSix210

Ever seen one of those cursed things just jump out from under someone for no reason?


----------



## suziquzie

did you know my grandpa fell off one and never told anyone, then died 2 weeks later of internal bleeding?


----------



## SixSix210

My point EXACTLY, and at six and a half feet tall, do you think I really _need _to get on a ladder?


----------



## suziquzie

what could POSSIBLY be too high for you to reach?
do you have to help alot of little old ladies at the grocery store like my Dad does?


----------



## SixSix210

I was the manager of a wal-mart super center, wanna guess how often i was called in to reach something 'waaaaaaaaay up there' by some sweet old blue-hair?


----------



## suziquzie

aren't they cute?


----------



## CookingCop

Why _do_ they dye their hair blue? And why do some blondes dye their roots so dark?


----------



## suziquzie

do you think the blue is really colored or it just starts to grow that way?


----------



## CookingCop

Do you think they like the blue and would wear it that way regardless of how it got there?


----------



## suziquzie

do you think the blue is cuz they like cops?


----------



## miniman

or is it because of the sound of the sea in their ears?


----------



## pdswife

What do you think I should ask about now??


----------



## suziquzie

what do you want to know?


----------



## pdswife

Can we plan a DC get together ??


----------



## suziquzie

how could we decide on where?


----------



## pdswife

Could I invite everyone to come here?


----------



## mattmac

Even me?


----------



## suziquzie

could you wait 5 years til i have an extra $2000 to pay for the gas to get there?


----------



## CookingCop

Do parties always have to end when the cops show up?


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Would $2000 be enough for gas in 5 years?


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Cops? Are the cops here?


----------



## mattmac

Is $2000 enough for gas TODAY?!


----------



## pdswife

Would it be nicer if I invited you to Mexico instead of Seattle?


----------



## CookingCop

<---------Isn't it obvious?


----------



## suziquzie

do you think another $2000 may be needed?


----------



## suziquzie

have the cops shown up to your house before FM???


----------



## CookingCop

has anyone ever been to a cop's house?


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Which time are you talking about?


----------



## pdswife

When I was young... I wanted to be a cop,Can you believe that?


----------



## Fisher's Mom

CookingCop said:


> has anyone ever been to a cop's house?


Are you inviting me?


----------



## CookingCop

Would you believe I wanted to be a chef?


----------



## suziquzie

why wouldn't i let my husband be a cop even though i always had a thing for cops?


----------



## Fisher's Mom

pdswife said:


> When I was young... I wanted to be a cop,Can you believe that?


Do you think you would have liked it?


----------



## CookingCop

Would you come?


----------



## Fisher's Mom

CookingCop said:


> Would you come?


Would you arrest me if I misbehaved?


----------



## suziquzie

could i still be a chef?


----------



## CookingCop

Would you like that?


----------



## Fisher's Mom

What kind of cop are you, cooking cop? Are you a beat cop?


----------



## Fisher's Mom

CookingCop said:


> Would you like that?


Would there be handcuffs involved?


----------



## suziquzie

what is going on here!?!?


----------



## Fisher's Mom

suziquzie said:


> why wouldn't i let my husband be a cop even though i always had a thing for cops?


Why not just have him borrow a uniform?


----------



## CookingCop

Fisher's Mom said:


> What kind of cop are you, cooking cop? Are you a *beat *cop?




Are you implying something here?


----------



## CookingCop

Fisher's Mom said:


> Would there be handcuffs involved?




have you ever been handcuffed????


----------



## suziquzie

did matt get lost at the bbq sauce store again?


----------



## Fisher's Mom

CookingCop said:


> have you ever been handcuffed????


Do you mean in an official capacity?


----------



## CookingCop

Is there another way I'm not aware of??


----------



## Fisher's Mom

CookingCop said:


> Are you implying something here?


Did you know I'm a huge cop show junkie? Would you forgive me if beat cop is the wrong expression? Would patrol cop be the appropriate term?


----------



## Fisher's Mom

CookingCop said:


> Is there another way I'm not aware of??


Wouldn't that be a completely different topic of discussion?


----------



## pdswife

I wish I could tell you a story about my brother and my grandmother... but, do you know I think it would upset the policemen of the group???


----------



## Fisher's Mom

suziquzie said:


> did matt get lost at the bbq sauce store again?


Are we having bbq? At pdswife's house or our cop's house?


----------



## CookingCop

Fisher's Mom said:


> Did you know I'm a huge cop show junkie? Would you forgive me if beat cop is the wrong expression? Would patrol cop be the appropriate term?




You mean you weren't asking if I was a cop that liked _beating _people?


----------



## suziquzie

Fishers mom did you catch "womens murder club" before the strikes???


----------



## CookingCop

Would anybody be upset if I asked some questions that have bothered me for years?


----------



## Fisher's Mom

CookingCop said:


> You mean you weren't asking if I was a cop that liked _beating _people?


Wouldn't that be a very rude thing to suggest?


----------



## pdswife

Don't you think CookingCop should be able to ask whatever he wants?


----------



## CookingCop

Do you know how warm and fuzzy that makes me feel?


----------



## pdswife

Should making you be warm and fuzzy be my goal for the day??


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Can't cops already ask whatever they want?

Is anybody else having a very hard time sticking to the question format 100%?

Do you think we need to modify it to allow aside remarks following the question?


----------



## CookingCop

Fisher's Mom said:


> Can't cops already ask whatever they want?
> 
> Is anybody else having a very hard time sticking to the question format 100%?
> 
> Do you think we need to modify it to allow aside remarks following the question?



1. Do you really believe that?
2. Would you feel inferior if I said no?
3. Wouldn't that change the entire context of the thread?


----------



## CookingCop

pdswife said:


> Should making you be warm and fuzzy be my goal for the day??



Does it make you feel better when you make someone else feel better?


----------



## CookingCop

Fisher's Mom said:


> Wouldn't that be a very rude thing to suggest?



You did realize that I was kidding, didn't you?


----------



## pdswife

Shouldn't everyone try to make someone smile every day??


----------



## CookingCop

Why do we have to wait 30 seconds in between posts?


----------



## pdswife

Isn't that a pain in the behind??


----------



## suziquzie

doesn't this thread make you smile every day?


----------



## pdswife

Does it make your heart happy Suzi?


----------



## CookingCop

If I post this many times everyday, how long will it take me to get to 15,000?


----------



## Fisher's Mom

CookingCop said:


> You did realize that I was kidding, didn't you?


Didn't you realize I was saying it would have been very rude for _me_ to suggest that you were a cop who beats people?


----------



## pdswife

How many posts did you do yesterday C.c.??


----------



## suziquzie

didn't pdswife just join dc yesterday?


----------



## pdswife

LOL... how long have I been a member?


----------



## suziquzie

what the heck was the cop gonna ask?


----------



## CookingCop

pdswife said:


> How many posts did you do yesterday C.c.??




Why don't you search for me?


----------



## pdswife

Do you think he changed his mind about asking us??


----------



## CookingCop

Do you still want to know about the questions that I need answers to?


----------



## Fisher's Mom

CookingCop said:


> 1. Do you really believe that?
> 2. Would you feel inferior if I said no?
> 3. Wouldn't that change the entire context of the thread?


1. Would you believe I don't know what cops are allowed to ask?
2. Wouldn't you feel inferior if you were the only one struggling with it?
3. Do you dislike change?


----------



## suziquzie

wouldn't you change your mind if you had stumbled across us?


----------



## pdswife

Do you think we spend too much time on DC??


----------



## suziquzie

aren't you pretty sure i do?


----------



## Fisher's Mom

pdswife said:


> Do you think he changed his mind about asking us??


Do you think he thinks we won't know the answers?


----------



## suziquzie

doesnt he know we know everything?


----------



## Fisher's Mom

pdswife said:


> Do you think we spend too much time on DC??


Didn't you know I'm a multi-tasker and that I've been Wooting-Off this whole time?


----------



## CookingCop

Fisher's Mom said:


> Do you think he thinks we won't know the answers?



Do you think maybe I'm afraid of the answers?


----------



## Fisher's Mom

suziquzie said:


> doesnt he know we know everything?


Shouldn't we cut him some slack since he's new here?


----------



## Fisher's Mom

CookingCop said:


> Do you think maybe I'm afraid of the answers?


Isn't fear a healthy thing sometimes?


----------



## suziquzie

whats the woot today?


----------



## pdswife

I missed another WOOT OFF????


----------



## CookingCop

Fisher's Mom said:


> Isn't fear a healthy thing sometimes?



Is the only thing we _really_ have to fear, fear itself?


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Have you ever done a Woot-Off? Did you know that it's one item after another as each one sells out? And that somewhere in there is a Bag Of Crap?


----------



## pdswife

Should we ask him to ask us?


----------



## Fisher's Mom

pdswife said:


> I missed another WOOT OFF????


Did you know I'm _still_ Wooting-Off since it only started at midnight?


----------



## suziquzie

do you think thats what he REALLY wanted to ask or he chickened out?


----------



## CookingCop

Do you think my wife would be upset if she knew a bunch of women wanted to know all the things I had questions about?


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Is your wife around?


----------



## suziquzie

how do you know we're all women?


----------



## CookingCop

Does it really matter? And has a guy ever asked you that before?


----------



## pdswife

Do you keep a lot of secrets from your wife C.Cop??


----------



## CookingCop

Would you believe I tell her everything?


----------



## CookingCop

suziquzie said:


> how do you know we're all women?



have you ever met a man named "Suzi"?


----------



## pdswife

Why wouldn't I believe it?


----------



## pdswife

Isn't there a song called "A MAN NAMED SUE"??


----------



## Fisher's Mom

CookingCop said:


> Would you believe I tell her everything?


Does it matter if we believe you? How could we find out if you were lying?


----------



## suziquzie

haven't you ever heard of a boy named sue?


----------



## pdswife

Do you know who sings that song??


----------



## CookingCop

Fisher's Mom said:


> Does it matter if we believe you? How could we find out if you were lying?



Do you want to ask her yourself?


----------



## suziquzie

wasnt it johnny cash?


----------



## pdswife

Do you think she'd like to play this game too??


----------



## CookingCop

pdswife said:


> Do you know who sings that song??



Wasn't that Johnny Cash?


----------



## Fisher's Mom

CookingCop said:


> Do you want to ask her yourself?


How would we know if you really even have a wife? Hey wait a minute, how do we know you're a man?


----------



## CookingCop

suziquzie said:


> wasnt it johnny cash?




Do you know that if I didn't have to wait that stupid 30 seconds between posts i would have _beat _you to that answer?


----------



## pdswife

Can you post a photo CookingCop so we can check you out??


----------



## CookingCop

Fisher's Mom said:


> How would we know if you really even have a wife? Hey wait a minute, how do we know you're a man?



Why did you imply that I was a man? Do I have to be a man to have a wife?


----------



## pdswife

Don't you think a photo would clear everything up??


----------



## CookingCop

How could you be sure that the photo was actually of me?


----------



## pdswife

do you know.. I am an overly trusting person and believe whatever I am told??


----------



## CookingCop

pdswife said:


> do you know.. I am an overly trusting person and believe whatever I am told??



Did you know that the word gullible is not really in the dictionary?


----------



## Fisher's Mom

pdswife said:


> do you know.. I am an overly trusting person and believe whatever I am told??


Would you like to buy a bridge in Arizona?


----------



## CookingCop

If I go to work now, will anybody be here when I get off?


----------



## pdswife

Have you ever heard the song " I've got ocean front property in Arizona"??


----------



## pdswife

CookingCop said:


> If I go to work now, will anybody be here when I get off?


 


What time will you be back????


----------



## Fisher's Mom

CookingCop said:


> If I go to work now, will anybody be here when I get off?


Will you be looking forward to that?


----------



## CookingCop

Would you believe me if I said 1:00 a.m.?


----------



## CookingCop

Fisher's Mom said:


> Will you be looking forward to that?



Don't I seem sincere enough?


----------



## pdswife

1:00 In the morning???


----------



## Fisher's Mom

pdswife said:


> 1:00 In the morning???


Do you think we should take naps?


----------



## CookingCop

pdswife said:


> 1:00 In the morning???



Do you know another time that 1:00 a.m. occurs?


----------



## CookingCop

Fisher's Mom said:


> Do you think we should take naps?




Would it help?


----------



## Uncle Bob

Zzzzzzzzzzzz Zzzzzzz Zzzzzzz ??


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Help with what?


----------



## CookingCop

Uncle Bob said:


> Zzzzzzzzzzzz Zzzzzzz Zzzzzzz ??



Not to be technical but is this really a question just because you put ??? at the end???


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Uncle Bob, when did you get here?


----------



## babetoo

why are u sleeping?

babe


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Do you know how happy I am to see you here, Babe? Do you like cops, too?


----------



## CookingCop

Will you post to this reply even though I will be signed off and won't be able to see it?


----------



## pdswife

Am I sleeping..is that the problem??


----------



## suziquzie

are you questioning uncle bob?!?!?!


----------



## pdswife

Have you seen Uncle Bob today????


----------



## CookingCop

suziquzie said:


> are you questioning uncle bob?!?!?!



Is that a no-no?


----------



## pdswife

Didn't you say you had to leave for work?


----------



## CookingCop

pdswife said:


> Didn't you say you had to leave for work?



Are you keeping track now?


----------



## suziquzie

dont i pay attention to anything?


----------



## pdswife

Is it hard to pay attention when you have small children?


----------



## suziquzie

(by the way how COULD i pay attention to anything on this thread?)


----------



## pdswife

It's getting harder everyday...isn't it??


----------



## suziquzie

attention to what? 
darn 30 second rule


----------



## CookingCop

Can I say good bye for now?


----------



## pdswife

Can you tell I am confused again???


----------



## suziquzie

can you say goodbyt without regretting you clicked here?


----------



## pdswife

Why would he regret clicking here??


----------



## CookingCop

Will my life ever be the same?


----------



## pdswife

Isn't life ever changing and exciting?


----------



## suziquzie

is it supposed to be?


----------



## pdswife

wouldn't it be dull if it were the same EVERY day???


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Was it so good before?


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Is our cop gone to work now?


----------



## suziquzie

isnt it the same everyday, since its 1:00 and i gotta go put a kid in bed?


----------



## pdswife

Is it nap time??


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Did I mention I got my mom a laptop and it arrived an hour ago? Do you think I'll have time to install XP _and_ still have a nap?


----------



## pdswife

Why are you not installing VISTA??


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Did you know it already has Vista but my mom is afraid of a new operating system? Do you think we all become afraid of change as we get older?


----------



## pdswife

Do you think that's why old people are not happy??


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Do you think they'd be happier if they got more whoopie?


----------



## pdswife

Should I call my mother and ask her that question??


----------



## GotGarlic

suziquzie said:


> were you afriad to click here?



Would you believe I thought it would take too much brainpower to keep thinking up questions?


----------



## miniman

Could it be we all have brain frazzle?


----------



## pdswife

Do you mean brain Freeze??


----------



## Steamboater

Is Brain Freeze a new dish?


----------



## pdswife

I wonder what you'd put in it??


----------



## Maverick2272

Can you believe I am here and it is not yet dinner time?


----------



## pdswife

Did you know we missed you Maverick????


----------



## Maverick2272

do you know how good that makes me feel?


----------



## pdswife

How good does it make you feel??


----------



## Maverick2272

Can you see the big smile on my face? Did you know DW is looking at me very suspiciously right now?


----------



## miniman

Does any of this make sense?


----------



## Maverick2272

Does anything every really make sense except to those of us that are nuts?


----------



## miniman

Which nuts are those?


----------



## Maverick2272

Will cashews do?


----------



## miniman

Will cashews do what?


----------



## AMSeccia

What is the point of this thread?


----------



## Maverick2272

You haven't figured it out yet?


----------



## pdswife

Does there have to be a point??


----------



## Maverick2272

can it be a rounded edge instead?


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Wouldn't that be safer when running?


----------



## Maverick2272

why are you running in the forum?


----------



## miniman

Is running banned?


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Who's running this show anyway?


----------



## Maverick2272

Should it be?


----------



## miniman

Who started this thread anyway?


----------



## Maverick2272

what if no one is running the show anymore and we are all just drifting thru cyberspace with no one at the helm to guide us?


----------



## Fisher's Mom

miniman said:


> Who started this thread anyway?


Wasn't it a member who was later banned? Should that tell us something? Do you think he got banned because of this thread?


----------



## pdswife

Do you think we should all be banned??


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Maverick2272 said:


> what if no one is running the show anymore and we are all just drifting thru cyberspace with no one at the helm to guide us?


Would you follow someone at the helm?


----------



## pdswife

would it be safe to follow them??


----------



## suziquzie

what? are we starting a band?


----------



## Maverick2272

What if we have all been banned to this thread?


----------



## pdswife

Can I play the drums??


----------



## suziquzie

do you know how?


----------



## pdswife

Couldn't I learn??


----------



## Fisher's Mom

suziquzie said:


> what? are we starting a band?


 Will it include sex, drugs and rock & roll?


----------



## Maverick2272

Can I be the manager and let you guys do all the work while I collect 10%?


----------



## Maverick2272

what if you could only pick two of the three?


----------



## suziquzie

do you prefer a rock or country band?


----------



## Fisher's Mom

What if all we make is 10%?


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Maverick2272 said:


> what if you could only pick two of the three?


Can you guess which 2 I would pick?


----------



## Maverick2272

Would it be the same 2 most of us would pick?


----------



## Mama

Are you playing favorites?


----------



## Maverick2272

Is that the first song of our new band?


----------



## Mama

Who's singing?


----------



## suziquzie

would you excuse me i have to go finish my cookies?


----------



## pdswife

will someone teach me how to sing??


----------



## Mama

what kind of cookies are we having?


----------



## Maverick2272

Are these the same cookies you were going to back either last night or this morning?


----------



## pdswife

Could you be making more chocolate chip cookies???


----------



## suziquzie

do you like oatmeal raisin?


----------



## suziquzie

could i make cookies in my state last night?


----------



## pdswife

Are there a lot of raisins??


----------



## Maverick2272

Would you believe I love oatmeal raisin?


----------



## DietitianInTraining

My goodness! Did I miss alot during the past 2 days, or what???


----------



## pdswife

Didn't you know.. you can't leave or you'll get left behind??


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Where have you been?


----------



## Maverick2272

Should we wait until you can catch up?


----------



## pdswife

How long should we wait before going on??


----------



## suziquzie

maybe you guys could catch her up and I'll come back after diner and we'll have drinks?


----------



## pdswife

jAre we drinking Brandy again tonight??


----------



## DietitianInTraining

Would you believe that I just spent the last 15 min. reading from my last post????


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Can I have Kahlua instead?


----------



## DietitianInTraining

Did anyone know that I used to have a cat that constantly peed in our exersize room??


----------



## Fisher's Mom

beginner_chef said:


> Would you believe that I just spent the last 15 min. reading from my last post????


Should we all be embarrassed now?


----------



## suziquzie

did she know the cops were here?


----------



## Mama

Are we having a luau?


----------



## suziquzie

beginner_chef said:


> Did anyone know that I used to have a cat that constantly peed in our exersize room??


 
did you feed it to a wolf?


----------



## Fisher's Mom

beginner_chef said:


> Did anyone know that I used to have a cat that constantly peed in our exersize room??


Are you _sure_ it's not your husband?


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Mama said:


> Are we having a luau?


Do I have to eat a pig?


----------



## DietitianInTraining

Oh yeah! Do you know that I'm all caught up on the nurses with the short skirts, and the buff potatoe loaders!


----------



## DietitianInTraining

Close! Would you believe I gave it to my mom?? lol


----------



## Fisher's Mom

beginner_chef said:


> Close! Would you believe I gave it to my mom?? lol


The husband????


----------



## Maverick2272

Would you believe DW said she wouldnt let the nurse in if she was dressed like that?


----------



## Mama

Oh wow, a luau with a band, a peeing cat, a peeing husband, a pig, Kahlua, Brandy, nurses in short skirts and buff potato loaders....no wonder the cops where here!


----------



## Maverick2272

Isn't there a law against giving your husband to your  mom?


----------



## pdswife

Do you blame her???


----------



## Mama

Maverick2272 said:


> Isn't there a law against giving your husband to your mom?


Is that an Alabama joke?


----------



## DietitianInTraining

Wouldn't you give your husband away if he was peeing in your exersize room??


----------



## Maverick2272

Can't a guy have a little harmless fun?


----------



## Fisher's Mom

beginner_chef said:


> Wouldn't you give your husband away if he was peeing in your exersize room??


Could I give him away even if he isn't peeing in the exercize room?


----------



## Maverick2272

Do we need to start an 'adopt a husband' agency?


----------



## DietitianInTraining

Would you be mad if I said that guys don't know _how_ to have harmless fun?


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Maverick2272 said:


> Can't a guy have a little harmless fun?


Are you _really_ harmless? What if I said I doubt that very much?


----------



## DietitianInTraining

lol, Fishersmom, would you be happy if I said GO FOR IT?


----------



## Maverick2272

Can you teach us?


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Maverick2272 said:


> Do we need to start an 'adopt a husband' agency?


Do you know someone who wants to adopt?


----------



## Maverick2272

Fisher's Mom said:


> Are you _really_ harmless? What if I said I doubt that very much?



Mostly harmless??


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Would you believe my hubby is really a pretty nice guy who doesn't deserve me poking fun at him?


----------



## Maverick2272

Should a pretend to be surprised?


----------



## DietitianInTraining

That's like asking to teach a rock to jump up and down....... don't you agree??


----------



## DietitianInTraining

Do you think your hubby could have a talk with my hubby??


----------



## Fisher's Mom

beginner_chef said:


> That's like asking to teach a rock to jump up and down....... don't you agree??


 Do you know how much fun it is to hang here with ya'll?


----------



## Maverick2272

Do you think us hubbies should get together and compare notes?


----------



## Fisher's Mom

beginner_chef said:


> Do you think your hubby could have a talk with my hubby??


Didn't I mention he lives in another city? Do you think that's why I like him so much?


----------



## Maverick2272

Doesn't absence make the heart grow fonder?


----------



## DietitianInTraining

Mav, Do you really think you boys would actually *DO* anything at this meeting?


----------



## pdswife

Don't you miss him all the time??


----------



## DietitianInTraining

Do you know that I truly, believe that?


----------



## Maverick2272

Does drinking count as doing something?


----------



## Fisher's Mom

pdswife said:


> Don't you miss him all the time??


Since he comes here every weekend, is it wrong if I don't miss him the rest of the time?


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Maverick2272 said:


> Does drinking count as doing something?


Do you want us to count for you?


----------



## Maverick2272

Why is he living in another city?


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Did I forget to tell ya'll that his company shut down here in San Antonio 5 years ago?


----------



## DietitianInTraining

Mav, was it you that asked if anyone here owned 2 or more dogs?


----------



## DietitianInTraining

Why didn't you move with him?


----------



## pdswife

Fisher's Mom said:


> Since he comes here every weekend, is it wrong if I don't miss him the rest of the time?


 

It's not wrong...but do you know I don't think could live with out hugs from my hubby everyday???


----------



## Maverick2272

Do you have 2 or more dogs? 

So you guys have lived in separate cities for 5 years?


----------



## Fisher's Mom

pdswife said:


> It's not wrong...but do you know I don't think could live with out hugs from my hubby everyday???


Do you know that made me smile to read it?


----------



## Mama

How long have you been married?


----------



## pdswife

Fisher's Mom said:


> Do you know that made me smile to read it?


 


Don't you just love good hug that comes with a good smile?


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Mama said:


> How long have you been married?


Would you believe 36 years in a couple of months?


----------



## DietitianInTraining

Yes, do you think we were wrong for trading our 2 cats for our 2 dogs??


----------



## Maverick2272

Did you know I spent 6 months in Atlanta and only saw DW on the weekends and it really really stunk?
Did you know also that DW hates to fly but still flew down every weekend for me?


----------



## Fisher's Mom

pdswife said:


> Don't you just love good hug that comes with a good smile?


Do you know how lucky I am to have 4 kids at home who hug me all the time?


----------



## Maverick2272

Do you like the dogs better than the cats?


----------



## DietitianInTraining

Do you know that I can't even imagine, not getting to see my hubby for longer than a day or two?


----------



## Fisher's Mom

beginner_chef said:


> Do you know that I can't even imagine, not getting to see my hubby for longer than a day or two?


Would you believe the first year was the worst and that now I'm kinda used to it?


----------



## Maverick2272

So if I took him on a fishing trip for three days that would bother you?


----------



## DietitianInTraining

Would you believe me if I said that we are WAY happier with the dogs?


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Maverick2272 said:


> So if I took him on a fishing trip for three days that would bother you?


 Would you believe I'd put him on a plane myself???


----------



## Maverick2272

Isn't everyone happier with dogs?


----------



## DietitianInTraining

Do you think it would be alright if I called him every couple of hours or so, after the 2nd day??lol


----------



## Maverick2272

Couldn't we all just meet half way in Missouri and fish there?


----------



## DietitianInTraining

Do you know that my dogs are the best dogs in the world!!


----------



## DietitianInTraining

Hey! Wouldn't that mean he wouldn't have to be gone for 3 days, since we live in Missouri???


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Couldn't we all meet halfway and the women could go shopping?


----------



## Maverick2272

But what if we didn't let him come home for those three days?


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Maverick2272 said:


> Isn't everyone happier with dogs?


Do you know I really hope my cats can't read this?


----------



## Maverick2272

Couldn't the women meet without shopping too much??


----------



## Maverick2272

Did you know you could make millions if your cats could read?


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Maverick2272 said:


> Couldn't the women meet without shopping too much??


Can't you just mind your own business?


----------



## DietitianInTraining

You think I wouldn't fight you Mav??


----------



## Maverick2272

Can't I protect my budget?


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Maverick2272 said:


> Did you know you could make millions if your cats could read?


How do you know they _can't_ read? Or that I don't already have millions?


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Maverick2272 said:


> Can't I protect my budget?


Don't you think you can trust us to do that for you?


----------



## Maverick2272

cause I would have heard of your famous reading cats by now?


----------



## DietitianInTraining

Would you believe that i'm a millionaire?


----------



## Fisher's Mom

beginner_chef said:


> Would you believe that i'm a millionaire?


Why do you think I want to go shopping with you???


----------



## Maverick2272

Do you know I have been well trained enough to know when to back down and just hope for the best while we go fishing?


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Maverick2272 said:


> Do you know I have been well trained enough to know when to back down and just hope for the best while we go fishing?


Now then, don't you feel better?


----------



## Maverick2272

Can you believe sending DW shopping with a couple of millionaires and a list would make me feel real good??


----------



## DietitianInTraining

Should I mention that DH doesn't like to fish??


----------



## Maverick2272

Isn't that going to be a problem?


----------



## Fisher's Mom

beginner_chef said:


> Should I mention that DH doesn't like to fish??


Are you trying to screw up our shopping trip???


----------



## DietitianInTraining

Shouldn't you be considerate Maverick, and think of something else you boys can do???


----------



## Maverick2272

what else does he like to do?


----------



## DietitianInTraining

Can you boys go camping? Or dirt bike riding?


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Could they carry our shopping bags for us?


----------



## Maverick2272

Wouldn't I need a dirt bike? What would we do while camping? How bout we just go boating?


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Do you have a boat?


----------



## Maverick2272

can't we rent one?


----------



## DietitianInTraining

Do you have sun block?


----------



## Maverick2272

If I get a sunburn wont DW take care of me?


----------



## suziquzie

am i going to be really lost when i come back for real and have to read for 20 minutes first?


----------



## Maverick2272

Are you a speed reader?


----------



## suziquzie

are you crazy?


----------



## Maverick2272

You didn't know?


----------



## suziquzie

doesn't everyone?


----------



## pdswife

Do I??...........


----------



## Maverick2272

Is there any doubt left?


----------



## pdswife

Doesn't any one besides me think that COOKIE QUEEN will be banned soon??


----------



## DietitianInTraining

Do you know that I was just getting ready to ask that question??


----------



## Maverick2272

I wonder if Cookie Queen is the result of unsupervised Internet access?


----------



## pdswife

Do you think she needs some attention or a spanking??


----------



## DietitianInTraining

Do you think they should pass a new law??... that stupid people shouldn't breed??


----------



## DietitianInTraining

Don't you think the spanking would give her atention?


----------



## Maverick2272

Do you think a spanking will do? Or maybe taking away her Internet access for a month would be better?


----------



## DietitianInTraining

You think a month would be long enough?


----------



## Maverick2272

We could make it in dog months, so that would be more like 7 right?


----------



## pdswife

I have to take a shower ...will you miss me while I'm gone??


----------



## Maverick2272

Can we run water while you are showering?


----------



## DietitianInTraining

Do you think we will be happier to see you once your clean???


----------



## Maverick2272

Can't you just take a bath and put the computer on the edge and type?


----------



## DietitianInTraining

.. Does anyone think I should get off the computer and start on supper?..


----------



## pdswife

Maverick2272 said:


> Can't you just take a bath and put the computer on the edge and type?


 


How do you think I'd explane that one to hubby???


----------



## pdswife

beginner_chef said:


> .. Does anyone think I should get off the computer and start on supper?..


 


Are we not more important than dinner?????


----------



## miniman

beginner_chef said:


> .. Does anyone think I should get off the computer and start on supper?..


Why????????????????


----------



## DietitianInTraining

Hmm... Can you guys make my belly stop rumbeling??


----------



## miniman

Can you turn the noise down?


----------



## DietitianInTraining

Could it be, because I have this thing called a "Husband", who might be upset if there's no supper ready for him when he gets home?


----------



## DietitianInTraining

Maybe you need ear plugs?


----------



## miniman

Can he cook it himself?


PS I'm a husband too.


----------



## DietitianInTraining

Oh you're one of those?


----------



## DietitianInTraining

Do you think it would be wise to let DH cook, when he hardly knows how to turn the oven on??


----------



## miniman

Is the dinner ready yet?


----------



## Maverick2272

pdswife said:


> How do you think I'd explane that one to hubby???



Couldn't you say at least you didn't have the web cam on?


----------



## Maverick2272

How hard is it to cook a Hot Pocket?


----------



## Maverick2272

Is everyone off cooking or eating right now?


----------



## pdswife

Can't you see me...?


----------



## Maverick2272

I thought you were taking a shower?


----------



## Maverick2272

Do you need one?


----------



## Maverick2272

pdswife said:


> Can't you see me...?



Don't you think your husband would get mad if we could see you while you were showering?


----------



## pdswife

Do you know... I think he might light it??  lololol


----------



## Maverick2272

pdswife said:


> Do you know... I think he might light it??  lololol


----------



## Maverick2272

Light what?


----------



## pdswife

opps...do you know I can't type???


----------



## Maverick2272

Did you know I can't either, and that I just fake it?


----------



## pdswife

Is there anything less fun that hunting for a job?????


----------



## Maverick2272

Do you really want to find out?


----------



## Maverick2272

Could you get a job scooping out litter boxes?


----------



## Maverick2272

If you have a cat you already do it, so why not get paid for it too?


----------



## Maverick2272

Would that be like a garbage man coming home and his DW makes him take out the garbage?


----------



## suziquzie

ummm... who's the cookie queen?
were we trying to ban me?


----------



## pdswife

don't you know...she was a pain???


----------



## suziquzie

wasn't i off baking cookies? (thats why i thought it was me!)


----------



## pdswife

Can you look around and see some things that she posted??


----------



## suziquzie

hmmm maybe i could try?


----------



## pdswife

Do you really want too?????


----------



## suziquzie

maybe she's been erased from the planet, was it that bad?
why do i always miss everything???


----------



## AMSeccia

Should I be leaving?


----------



## Maverick2272

You guys missed the Cookie Queen's weird posts?


----------



## Mama

Who's the Cookie Queen?


----------



## CookingCop

Is anybody here??


----------



## CookingCop

Does anybody care that I am here?


----------



## CookingCop

If a man is in the forest and speaks and no woman is present, is he still wrong????


----------



## suziquzie

when will my daughter stop waking me up to find her pacifier?


----------



## pdswife

when she's 14??


----------



## Steamboater

Will you have to watch those hormones?


----------



## suziquzie

how am i going to handle teenagers?!?!?


----------



## mattmac

Don't you have faith in your abilities as a parent?


----------



## Steamboater

Would you rather have pets?


----------



## Barb L.

Do you have a pair of kid gloves ?


----------



## mattmac

Why do you ask?


----------



## suziquzie

am i a parent, and not a zookeeper?


----------



## SixSix210

is there a difference?


----------



## mattmac

Don't zookeepers make the best parents?


----------



## CookingCop

Don't they also get paid to do the job?


----------



## pdswife

cooking cop is back...did you give any speeding tickets out last night??


----------



## miniman

What can I say?


----------



## pdswife

Can you say gillyosnenpeppernippersbythesea??


----------



## miniman

yes, can anyone else?


----------



## pdswife

Are we the only ones here today??


----------



## AMSeccia

I'm here ... can't you see me?


----------



## miniman

It looks like it, is everyone else busy?


----------



## pdswife

Have they started their weekends already??


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Can you believe I'm _still _Wootin' Off?


----------



## Alix

Is it finally the weekend???


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Does anyone have big plans for the weekend?


----------



## pdswife

No..isn't only TGIF.???


----------



## miniman

Fisher's Mom said:


> Can you believe I'm _still _Wootin' Off?


 

Whats on for today?


----------



## Fisher's Mom

miniman said:


> Whats on for today?


Can you believe the woot-off is still going and they haven't put a Bag-O-Crap up yet? Do you know I'm wondering if it will go another 24 hours?


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Where's our cop and Buddy?


----------



## Alix

Whats a woot off?


----------



## pdswife

ALIX...don't you WOOT???


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Doesn't everybody Woot???


----------



## pdswife

Should we give Alix the link to WOOT?


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Isn't it woot.com?


----------



## Alix

(Checking woot.com) Am I totally out of the loop?


----------



## pdswife

Are you sure about that?


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Aren't I there every night?


----------



## Alix

Reading the FAQ's etc...still can't find out what a Woot off is...can anyone direct me?


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Did you know that woot offers one item for sale every night at midnight? And that when or if it sells out, it's gone? And that a woot-off is when they offer one item after another as each sells out for an unspecified amount of time? And that most woot-offs include or culminate in the offering of the coveted Random Bag Of Crap?


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Do you have any more questions, Alix?


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Did you check this page?
Woot : What Is Woot?


----------



## Alix

I think I'm laughing too hard to type, Random bag of Crap? Do people actually buy this?


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Would you believe I have scored 3 bags of crap???


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Did I mention they were 3 separate bags and each bag was a 3 crap bag????


----------



## Fisher's Mom

(Do ya'll think my life is sadly lacking in some area?)


----------



## Alix

What was in the bag of crap?


----------



## pdswife

What was in your bag o crap?


----------



## pdswife

Alix..did you know you asked my question?


----------



## Alix

Do you think great minds think alike pdswife?


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Would you believe those woot guys sent me 100 _used_ floppy discs (2 that contained questionable images on it), a camera bag, a mouse pad and a broken flashlight with a cute little Japanese character on it in one of my bags of crap?


----------



## pdswife

Was it fun opening it and discovering the "treasure"?


----------



## pdswife

Alix said:


> Do you think great minds think alike pdswife?


 

yes, do you have any other good thoughts for today?


----------



## Alix

pdswife said:


> yes, do you have any other good thoughts for today?



Um...I think that I need to get off my bum and eat something pretty soon or I will be fainting later on while I'm trying to do my personal shopping experience...did I mention I get to go have a "personal shopping experience" at a fancy schmancy store thanks to my wonderful husband?


----------



## Fisher's Mom

pdswife said:


> Was it fun opening it and discovering the "treasure"?


Is it pathetic that I get a huge kick out of it? Or that I have actually stayed up, unwashed and unfed, for 63 hours just to try and score a bag of crap (that sells out and crashes the servers within seconds after it comes up)?


----------



## Alix

you're kidding right?


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Alix said:


> Um...I think that I need to get off my bum and eat something pretty soon or I will be fainting later on while I'm trying to do my personal shopping experience...did I mention I get to go have a "personal shopping experience" at a fancy schmancy store thanks to my wonderful husband?


Do you have anything in particular that you are shopping for?


----------



## Alix

I've never done this before, so I guess...whatever I can afford and whatever fits?


----------



## suziquzie

any crap yet?


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Alix said:


> I've never done this before, so I guess...whatever I can afford and whatever fits?


I haven't either - has anybody else had a personal shopper?


----------



## Fisher's Mom

suziquzie said:


> any crap yet?


Did you hear an ear-piercing scream yet? How are you doing today, suzie?


----------



## suziquzie

did you know my feet and back hurt cuz I've been bent over the counter starting my garden seeds this morning?
Oh, wasn't the scream I heard you? maybe it was lego girl running away from jelly bean boy?


----------



## pdswife

HOw is lego girl this morning??


----------



## Mama

Can I join you?


----------



## pdswife

Do you know how to play??


----------



## suziquzie

aren't i glad its lego girls naptime now?


----------



## pdswife

Are you going to take a nap too??


----------



## suziquzie

haven't i wasted enough time doing something useful instead of being here all morning?


----------



## babetoo

*nap*



pdswife said:


> Are you going to take a nap too??


 


i always take a nap, don't you?


babe


----------



## pdswife

Do you know where you can find me every day starting at 2:00pm????


----------



## suziquzie

do you have a bunker too?


----------



## pdswife

Does the bunk bed in the guest room count??


----------



## suziquzie

do you use that for your nap?


----------



## pdswife

Are you kidding??


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Can you believe I never get to take a nap?


----------



## suziquzie

isn't it comfortable enough for you?


----------



## pdswife

Do you know that is the saddest thing I've heard all day??


----------



## pdswife

suziquzie said:


> isn't it comfortable enough for you?


 

The water bed is much more comfy...don't you agree??


----------



## suziquzie

don't you get seasick?


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Ooooh, do you have a water bed? Is it king size?


----------



## suziquzie

FM why cant you take a nap? did you know i did yesterday?


----------



## Fisher's Mom

How do you keep your kids from waking you up?


----------



## suziquzie

hehe did you know lego baby sleeps and mr "i dont eat dinner" plays transformers on the new xbox? 
is that bad of me?


----------



## Maverick2272

Did you miss me while I was taking care of a sick son who insisted on watching Transformers?


----------



## GB

Is it bad that DW and I panicked the other day when our daughter made sounds an hour into her nap and we though she was going to wake up early and ruin our "down time"?


----------



## Maverick2272

You get down time???


----------



## suziquzie

GB said:


> Is it bad that DW and I panicked the other day when our daughter made sounds an hour into her nap and we though she was going to wake up early and ruin our "down time"?


 

LOL is it bad that I do that everyday, even if it's been 2 hours??


----------



## Mama

suziquzie said:


> LOL is it bad that I do that everyday, even if it's been 2 hours??


 
Are we gonna get in trouble again from Kitchenelf?


----------



## Maverick2272

Does Kitchenelf know we are in here?


----------



## GB

Can Kitchenelf catch us if she is carrying that big spoon?


----------



## suziquzie

doesn't KE like it when kids take naps?


----------



## Maverick2272

Does KitchenElf know what down time is? Do I know what down time is anymore?


----------



## GB

Are you wearing a watch?


----------



## Mama

Hey, we got in trouble for talking about peeing?  Remember?


----------



## pdswife

How could I forget??


----------



## Mama

Stay Out Of The Exercise Room!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pdswife

why would I ever go to the excercise room?


----------



## Maverick2272

Whos hubby peed in there now?


----------



## pdswife

Was it YOU?


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Do you think he'd admit it if it was him?


----------



## pdswife

Would you if it were YOU?


----------



## Maverick2272

Would it gross you out if I peed in the shower instead?


----------



## GB

Is that what I just stepped in?


----------



## pdswife

yes...don't you think that's gross?


----------



## Maverick2272

Is it still gross if you didn't know?


----------



## suziquzie

hey maybe KE was just stickin up for my husband?
(cuz he'd never GO INTO the exersise room...)


----------



## pdswife

Wasn't that nice of KE?


----------



## Maverick2272

I don't have an exercise room, can I use yours?


----------



## suziquzie

GB why are you in Mav's shower?


----------



## suziquzie

why cant i figure out how to spell exercise correctly so i dont look STOOPID?


----------



## pdswife

Was Forest Gump right...stupid is as stupid does???


----------



## miniman

Does nobody have a bathroom?


----------



## Fisher's Mom

GB said:


> Is it bad that DW and I panicked the other day when our daughter made sounds an hour into her nap and we though she was going to wake up early and ruin our "down time"?


Is "down time" a euphemism?


----------



## Maverick2272

With all these kids running around, do you think an Exorcism room would do us more good than an exercise room?


----------



## pdswife

Isn't down time... when you're in the mountains skiing?


----------



## Maverick2272

Fisher's Mom said:


> Is "down time" a euphemism?



A euphemism for what?


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Do you know a good Exorcist?


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Maverick2272 said:


> A euphemism for what?


Isn't that what I was asking?


----------



## Maverick2272

Isn't down time why we have kids in the first place?


----------



## pdswife

Shall I call the local priest?


----------



## suziquzie

dont you LOVE forrest gump?


----------



## miniman

Is it down time because the child goes down to sleep & the parents heads go down as well?


----------



## pdswife

Do you think we are posting toooo quickly?


----------



## miniman

Can I possibly keep up with this thread?


----------



## pdswife

Do you have a good pair of running shoes?


----------



## Maverick2272

Would a combination of exercise and exorcism do the trick?


----------



## pdswife

isn't exorcism a form of exercise?


----------



## Maverick2272

Do you think we shouldn't define down time any more for fear of Kitchenelfs spoon chasing us?


----------



## miniman

Is that a running exorcism then?


----------



## pdswife

couldn't we just walk slowly?


----------



## Maverick2272

Or an exorcist on the run?


----------



## suziquzie

do you think my daughter heard me typing about her not waking up and thats why shes making noises?
or do you think it was the elf?


----------



## Maverick2272

Is Elfie stalking us?


----------



## pdswife

Is KE a privite eye?


----------



## Maverick2272

Since she is a Mod doesn't that make her more of a public eye?


----------



## suziquzie

do you think she tapped on lego's window with her spoon?


----------



## pdswife

or was it a rolling pin?


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Did I miss Elf chastising some of you? Or was she just unable to catch me? Will someone tell me who got in trouble?


----------



## pdswife

Can you keep it a secret?


----------



## suziquzie

can you go back about 80 pages to the cat pee?


----------



## Maverick2272

Don't you know I am completely innocent?


----------



## pdswife

Do you think we'd believe that Maverick??


----------



## miniman

Does that depend on what you are accused of?


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Maverick2272 said:


> Do you think we shouldn't define down time any more for fear of Kitchenelfs spoon chasing us?


Don't you think miniman's definition was the best?


----------



## pdswife

what were the others definitions?


----------



## Maverick2272

Did you know that inspired quite the vision in my head?


----------



## pdswife

Do you often see things other people don't?


----------



## Maverick2272

Isn't that normal?


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Don't we all need a little inspiration from time to time?


----------



## pdswife

Is it?..................


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Maverick2272 said:


> Isn't that normal?


Has anyone ever accused you of being normal?


----------



## Maverick2272

Can you believe I have never been accused of that?


----------



## suziquzie

what _is _normal?


----------



## Maverick2272

The opposite of me?


----------



## Fisher's Mom

suziquzie said:


> what _is _normal?


You're asking_ me_????


----------



## pdswife

Can't some one tell us please?


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Wouldn't we have to find someone who knew? Do you think there is anyone qualified at DC?


----------



## Maverick2272

What if there are no normal people left to tell us?


----------



## pdswife

Where have they all gone?


----------



## Fisher's Mom

If that's the case, isn't the question moot?


----------



## suziquzie

are you sure any of us would have a clue?


----------



## pdswife

How many questions can we ask in a day and never get an answer?


----------



## suziquzie

wow why am i so slow today?


----------



## pdswife

Because you haven't had your down time?


----------



## Maverick2272

I wonder if this is just a side effect of DC??


----------



## pdswife

A side of effect...like sleepiness from taking sleeping pills??


----------



## Fisher's Mom

pdswife said:


> Because you haven't had your down time?


Do you know how funny you are???


----------



## pdswife

NO...how funny am I?


----------



## Fisher's Mom

pdswife said:


> NO...how funny am I?


Do you know I _normally_ don't pee myself?


----------



## miniman

I don't know, how funny are you?


----------



## suziquzie

does my exercise room have that effect on you too?


----------



## Maverick2272

And you thought the shower was gross?


----------



## pdswife

Are we talking about pee again?


----------



## suziquzie

maybe we shouldn't be?


----------



## pdswife

Couldn't we talk about something nicer...like flowers perhaps??


----------



## suziquzie

could we talk about gardening?


----------



## pdswife

Are your seeds growing yet?


----------



## Maverick2272

Did you know pee is bad for flowers?


----------



## suziquzie

lol do they start growing 2 hours after putting them in dirt?


----------



## suziquzie

mav did you know we dont want to hear about your pee anymore?!?!?!?!


----------



## pdswife

suziquzie said:


> lol do they start growing 2 hours after putting them in dirt?


 


Didn't Jack's beans grow over night???


----------



## Maverick2272

Did you know I was referring to the dogs?


----------



## Maverick2272

Is there a giant at the top of the flowers then?


----------



## pdswife

Does he have a goose that lays golden eggs?


----------



## suziquzie

cool beans!! do you know where he got those seeds?


----------



## pdswife

Didn't he trade his mother's cow for them?


----------



## Maverick2272

Could we share the goose?


----------



## pdswife

Do you want half of a goose?


----------



## Maverick2272

Will it still lay golden eggs?


----------



## pdswife

I'm not sure...but just incase, can I have the back half??


----------



## Maverick2272

If we divide it down the middle will both halves lay half eggs?


----------



## suziquzie

have you ever eaten a goose?


----------



## Maverick2272

No, what does it taste like?


----------



## pdswife

Does a goose taste like chicken?


----------



## Maverick2272

Why does everything taste like chicken?


----------



## miniman

Is it because we are all chicken?


----------



## pdswife

Why can't chickens fly very high?


----------



## suziquzie

wouldn't that make us cannibals?


----------



## suziquzie

pdswife said:


> Why can't chickens fly very high?


 
is it cuz the road is on the ground and they dont need to??


----------



## pdswife

Why did the chicken cross the road?


----------



## miniman

Was it to get to the other side?


----------



## suziquzie

was it to find a good-lookin rooster?


----------



## pdswife

It's 2:00 do you know what that means?


----------



## miniman

Did you know it is 9.00pm over here?


----------



## suziquzie

does it mean you are taking a leave of absence?


----------



## suziquzie

hey are you guys going to bed together?


----------



## pdswife

Is it ok if I sneak out for a little while?


----------



## pdswife

suziquzie said:


> hey are you guys going to bed together?


 


Can I trust you
not to
tell
my
hubby bear pudding pie???


----------



## suziquzie

did you know i have to clean up my mud in the kitchen anyway?


----------



## Maverick2272

Is this about more down time?


----------



## miniman

suziquzie said:


> hey are you guys going to bed together?


 

Is it possible such a long distance apart?


----------



## suziquzie

isnt anything possible?


----------



## Maverick2272

Dont you know long distance relationships never work?


----------



## suziquzie

will you try to get along without me while i clean up my mess and make dinner?


----------



## Maverick2272

How will we ever survive?


----------



## miniman

Are we bucky tom & goodweed?


----------



## suziquzie

lol i suppose you can be trusted then?


----------



## Maverick2272

Have we ever done anything to make you trust us?


----------



## miniman

Trust - whats is that?


----------



## suziquzie

will you tell me when you figure it out?


----------



## pdswife

shouldn't the question be..have we ever done anything to make you NOT trust us??


----------



## Maverick2272

Will you be locking the exercise room door?


----------



## miniman

Are you clearing up the mess in the exercise room as well?


----------



## miniman

Can I go pick up my son from his youth group?


----------



## miniman

Is it bedtime?


----------



## pdswife

Did every one leave when I left?


----------



## GB

Did you miss us?


----------



## pdswife

Don't you know the answer to that already?


----------



## GB

I should shouldn't I?


----------



## pdswife

It depends...are you very smart?


----------



## GB

who, me  ?


----------



## suziquzie

how was the nap?


----------



## CookingCop

Did anybody miss me?


----------



## GB

Where were you?


----------



## CookingCop

Do I really have to explain?


----------



## pdswife

Could you please?


----------



## CookingCop

Would you believe me if I said that if I told you what I actually did I would have to kill you?


----------



## pdswife

would you do it gently?


----------



## CookingCop

Would you care to elaborate?


----------



## pdswife

could you do it so I don't feel any pain?


----------



## CookingCop

What fun would that be?


----------



## suziquzie

how come he was missed and i wasnt and hes newer???


----------



## CookingCop

Who said you weren't missed?


----------



## suziquzie

who didnt?


----------



## CookingCop

Did I say you weren't?


----------



## pdswife

Does this game make any one besides me dizzy??


----------



## Maverick2272

Did Suzi get the exercise room clean?


----------



## GB

Is that why the room is spinning?


----------



## Maverick2272

Am I allowed to talk about pee again or will I get in trouble?


----------



## pdswife

Doesn't that depend on where KE is at the moment?


----------



## Maverick2272

Is Elfie still stalking us with her spoon?


----------



## suziquzie

did you know i meant to come back but i had to turn optimus prime back in to a truck, and now its "down time" with DH i havent seen much this week so goodnight?


----------



## pdswife

Will we see you tomorrow?


----------



## Maverick2272

We will get a report on how it went?


----------



## pdswife

How many details do you really want Mavrick?


----------



## Maverick2272

Can you tell I lead a boring life?


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo

Did elfie put the spoon down?


----------



## Maverick2272

Worse yet, did she pick up something bigger?


----------



## pdswife

I don't think she's around at all ...do you?


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo

Would you want her around if she had a big spoon?!


----------



## GB

What if there was a big meatball in the spoon?


----------



## Maverick2272

Should I get a plate of spaghetti and some garlic bread then?


----------



## GB

How big is your appetite?


----------



## Maverick2272

Would It surprise you to learn DW has me on a cardiac diet and I am starving?


----------



## pdswife

will you promise not to tell her if I give you a little treat?


----------



## Maverick2272

Can you see me nodding my head vigorously up and down?


----------



## pdswife

ok, so would you rather have a hot fudge sundae or a piece of carrot cake with cream cheese frosting?


----------



## Maverick2272

Can I have both?


----------



## pdswife

do you want to gain weight?


----------



## Maverick2272

Can you believe I have lost 10lbs since the surgery and only eat one meal a day?


----------



## pdswife

Wow, ya know...that's pretty dang cool?

( just keep healthy)


----------



## Maverick2272

Did you know DW is jealous?


----------



## pdswife

Has she ever tried weight watchers?


----------



## Maverick2272

She did once long ago, but don't you think if I suggested she needed to loose weight I would get in serious trouble?


----------



## Maverick2272

If I am all alone now, does this mean I get to talk about everyone while they're not here?


----------



## pdswife

are you still here all alone?


----------



## buckytom

does anyone else miss the sush?


----------



## GB

Anyone want to meet me for breakfast sushi?


----------



## miniman

Anyone prefer a full English Breakfast (well lunch here)


----------



## QSis

Are you willing to skip the blood sausage?


----------



## miniman

Can I eat yours?


----------



## GB

Whose blood is it?


----------



## pdswife

I'm hungry...can I join you too?


----------



## GB

Did you bring your napkin?


----------



## kitchenelf

GB, can I still meet you for breakfast sushi?


----------



## GB

Would I ever say no to sushi or KE?


----------



## pdswife

sushi??  IN the morning???


----------



## kitchenelf

I'll pick you up GB and did you know, PDS, that sushi is GREAT for breakfast???


----------



## GB

Did you know that it is part of a typical Japanese breakfast?


----------



## pdswife

Do you think that Japanese people are lucky to have it for breakfast?


----------



## GB

Don't you know it?


----------



## kitchenelf

Don't YOU know that I'm starving and I WANT SUSHI RIGHT NOW????


----------



## pdswife

Did you know Paul and I have started making our own sushi??


----------



## GB

Do you have a favorite kind?


----------



## pdswife

could it be a toss up between tuna and plain veggie?


----------



## suziquzie

is it hard to make your own sushi?


----------



## pdswife

no, if fact did you know it was really easy??


----------



## suziquzie

do i know anything?


----------



## miniman

Does anyone know anything?


----------



## suziquzie

doesn't it depend on the question?


----------



## miniman

What is the question?


----------



## pdswife

Who asked a question??


----------



## Maverick2272

Who offered to bring me sushi?


----------



## pdswife

was it the same person who offered to make me some>???


----------



## miniman

Is it not the case taht everyone is asking questions?


----------



## pdswife

Isn't that what we are supposed to do?????


----------



## Maverick2272

Should I question the validity of that?


----------



## pdswife

Care to take a try?


----------



## miniman

or shall we question the sanity of that?


----------



## pdswife

Did you know you just made me LOL!!!


----------



## Maverick2272

Can I have my sushi first or should I just wait for the pizza I ordered?


----------



## miniman

Was it in the exercise room?


----------



## pdswife

oh no...are we back to the exercise room again??


----------



## Maverick2272

Do I have to eat my pizza in the exercise room?


----------



## pdswife

Can't you eat it in the kitchen?


----------



## miniman

Should we worry about the hygiene of eating in the exercise room?


----------



## pdswife

I'm not sure..should we?


----------



## miniman

Shall we change the subject?


----------



## Maverick2272

Doesn't that sound like the beginning of a new diet?


----------



## miniman

What happened to the old diet?


----------



## pdswife

Can we all go on a dessert diet?


----------



## miniman

Could we do that in the desert?


----------



## pdswife

Did you know in the desert YOU DON"T REMEMBER YOUR NAME??


----------



## miniman

But do you remember what you had for dessert?


----------



## pdswife

was it a chocolate chip cookie made by Mavericks wife?


----------



## Maverick2272

Could it be?

Please?


----------



## pdswife

Are there any cookies left???


----------



## miniman

Do you do overseas care packages?


----------



## pdswife

Do you think we'd have to pay high postage costs?


----------



## CookingCop

Hey miniman, what's the weather like over there?


----------



## miniman

Would you believe wet & cold?


----------



## pdswife

Hey CC where've you been??


----------



## CookingCop

Were you worried about me?


----------



## pdswife

well...don't you have a very dangerous job..shouldn't I worry a little bit?


----------



## CookingCop

Would you believe my wife worries enough for everyone?


----------



## pdswife

don't you feel lucky that she worries about you?


----------



## CookingCop

Isn't bad to continuously worry?


----------



## CookingCop

Don't you believe in fate (like me) and that if something is going to happen, nothing can stop it?


----------



## pdswife

CookingCop said:


> Don't you believe in fate (like me) and that if something is going to happen, nothing can stop it?


 
well, are there not ways to add to your safety...??


----------



## CookingCop

Do you believe that the inevitable can be prevented? If it could, would it still be called inevitable?


----------



## pdswife

Maybe, we should use a different word...because do you know I do believe you can change the path of life?


----------



## Maverick2272

Did anybody miss me while I was away eating pizza and catching up on other threads?


----------



## CookingCop

Can you only change your own or can you change others?


----------



## pdswife

Doesn't changing my path change all the lives I touch??


----------



## CookingCop

Do you know that according to FBI statistics, I work in the 2nd most murderous city in the country?


----------



## pdswife

Are you trying to make me worry even more??


----------



## CookingCop

Would you believe that I am trying to say that some people can not, or at least refuse to change?


----------



## pdswife

can I just agree with the "refuse to change " part of that statement??


----------



## CookingCop

have you ever been called an optimist?


----------



## pdswife

Yes.. but isn't it better to see the happy side of everything all the time??


----------



## CookingCop

Did you think that I was implying that was a bad thing?


----------



## pdswife

Were you?  : )


----------



## CookingCop

Would you believe I try to find good in everything, even after dealing with  bad all day long?


----------



## pdswife

How do you deal with all the bad you see and deal with...?


----------



## CookingCop

Would you understand if I said that would be a hard question to answer with a question?


----------



## pdswife

YES..but do you know I don't think I could do it day after day?


----------



## CookingCop

Do you know I can't believe I've been doing it for 20+ years now?


----------



## Maverick2272

Did everybody leave at the same time?
Should I go back to eating pizza and destroying my cardiac diet?
You know, I don't think I have ever seen DW this PO'd at me in a long time?


----------



## SixSix210

She hasn't smacked you around yet for breaking that diet?


----------



## meshoo96

what makes you think she didn't? don't i smack you when you break yours?


----------



## SixSix210

Do you ever miss an opprotunity to smack me around?


----------



## meshoo96

did you use spell check? and why would i? didn't you know i enjoy it?


----------



## DietitianInTraining

Has everybody gone to bed?


----------



## Maverick2272

Can you believe I am still up but DW is sleeping on the couch while the kids are playing Toon Town?


----------



## DietitianInTraining

What is Toon Town?


----------



## Maverick2272

Can you follow this link?
Redirect


----------



## pdswife

Do you know.. I don't have the time or the energy to play right now??


----------



## suziquzie

is that contagious?


----------



## miniman

Did that spread over here?


----------



## pdswife

Has anyone seen my lost energy??


----------



## DietitianInTraining

Is there a reward for finding it??


----------



## suziquzie

can i have the reward if i found it but its broken?


----------



## GB

Will you share it if we say yes?


----------



## suziquzie

wouldn't anyone?


----------



## GB

What if they were not as nice as you?


----------



## suziquzie

what if i'm not really that nice and pretending i am?


----------



## GB

Dol you think karma will get you for that?


----------



## suziquzie

doesnt karma ALWAYS get who it needs to get?


----------



## GB

What if you do not believe in karma?


----------



## suziquzie

who doesn't believe in karma?


----------



## GB

Do you think everyone does?


----------



## suziquzie

wouldn't karma first go after those who don't believe in it?


----------



## GB

That would make sense wouldn't it?


----------



## suziquzie

did you just say i made sense???


----------



## GB

Do you find that odd?


----------



## suziquzie

dont you think it would be odd in my present exhusted state to make any sense at all?


----------



## GB

Is there something we should know?


----------



## suziquzie

did you know i got up at 3 am to bake and make dough for 8 1/2 hours?


----------



## GB

And you didn't invite me over for baked goodness?


----------



## suziquzie

did you know i do this both days every weekend and you're not missing anything?


----------



## GB

What if I do not believe that I am not missing anything?


----------



## suziquzie

do you mean there people out there that actually eat bagels on purpose, not just because its the only thing around at 5 am, and they actually PAY for them?


----------



## GB

Would you believe that bagels are one of my favorite comfort foods?


----------



## suziquzie

did you know i really cant resist them either because i am a carboholic?


----------



## GB

Have you looked into carboholics anonymous?


----------



## suziquzie

do they have such a group??


----------



## GB

Isn't there a group for everything these days?


----------



## suziquzie

how many do you belong to?


----------



## GB

Do you think any of them could possibly help me?


----------



## suziquzie

lol ..what is your problem?


----------



## GB

How much time do you have?


----------



## suziquzie

isn't it even later there than it is here?


----------



## GB

Isn't time relative?


----------



## suziquzie

do your relatives show up on time?


----------



## GB

What is your definition of "on time"?


----------



## suziquzie

do you tell them when you are eating or when you want them there?


----------



## GB

Do you think it would matter?


----------



## suziquzie

have you ever met my brother?


----------



## GB

Would you be surprised if I said yes?


----------



## suziquzie

do you work in aerospace engineering?


----------



## GB

What if I said I have customers in that industry?


----------



## suziquzie

do you think i may have customers in that industry and not know it?


----------



## GB

Do you think they would admit to it?


----------



## suziquzie

why wouldn't they?


----------



## GB

Would they admit it?


----------



## suziquzie

aren't they lying if they don't?


----------



## GB

Who doesn't lie?


----------



## suziquzie

dont most people try not to?


----------



## GB

How would I know?


----------



## suziquzie

don't you know everything?


----------



## GB

Have you been talking to my wife?


----------



## suziquzie

should i be?


----------



## GB

What do you think?


----------



## suziquzie

does it really matter what i think?


----------



## GB

Why wouldn't it?


----------



## suziquzie

did you know i think i should go start DH's coffee for work?


----------



## GB

Do you know I had the worlds best iced coffee today?


----------



## suziquzie

only today?


----------



## GB

Do you think I am kidding?


----------



## suziquzie

how would i know if you ever kid?


----------



## GB

What if I don't?


----------



## pdswife

but...what if you do???


----------



## suziquzie

don't i hope everyone does?


----------



## pdswife

hope everyone does what?


----------



## suziquzie

was that the world's longest nap?


----------



## pdswife

Did you know LIFETIME TV was having a "stay in bed all day" marathon???


----------



## suziquzie

if i did do you think i'd have been out of my bed for 18 hours now?????


----------



## pdswife

I've been watching from the couch...does that break the rules???


----------



## GB

What are the rules?


----------



## pdswife

Don't you already know?


----------



## GB

Would I ask if I did?


----------



## suziquzie

why wont he say he knows everything?


----------



## pdswife

Do you want me to tell you the rules?


----------



## GB

Would you?


----------



## pdswife

Can I have your address?


----------



## suziquzie

does anyone mind if i go to sleep now?


----------



## GB

Are you tired?


----------



## suziquzie

wouldn't you be?


----------



## GB

I have kids don't I?


----------



## suziquzie

do you catch my drift then?


----------



## pdswife

Can I  use my catchers mitt?


----------



## GB

Is it broken in?


----------



## pdswife

Do you know... I've never used it before?


----------



## GB

Why not  ?


----------



## pdswife

Could it be because I don't like sports?


----------



## GB

Have you ever liked them?


----------



## pdswife

no..do you think I'll ever have a change of heart?


----------



## GB

Would it be unheard of?


----------



## pdswife

Do you believe miracles can happen??


----------



## GB

Have you seen any?


----------



## Mama

If no one sees the cat pee in the exercise room, does that mean it didn't happen?


----------



## GB

does anyone smell it?


----------



## AMSeccia

smell what?


----------



## Mama

why would anyone want to?


----------



## pdswife

how did we get back to pee again??


----------



## mattmac

I'm gone for two days, and this is what happens?!


----------



## suziquzie

what did you think should happen?


----------



## GB

Are you surprised?


----------



## suziquzie

don't you ever sleep?


----------



## GB

Who needs sleep?


----------



## suziquzie

shouldn't everyone sleep?


----------



## GB

Wouldn't that make the world a happier place?


----------



## suziquzie

is that all it would take?


----------



## GB

Don't you wish?


----------



## suziquzie

is it then that lovely in Mexico if they all take siestas?


----------



## GB

Should we take a trip there and find out?


----------



## suziquzie

When Do We Leave?!?!?!?


----------



## GB

Are you ready now?


----------



## suziquzie

shouldn't i take care of my freezer first?


----------



## GB

Do you need help?


----------



## suziquzie

hadn't that already been established?


----------



## GB

Don't you know that once I had kids I lost my memory?


----------



## suziquzie

did you know you're not alone and i used to be smart?


----------



## GB

Isn't it amazing how kids change us like that?


----------



## suziquzie

is amazing the correct word for what they do to us?


----------



## GB

Want to come up with a better word?


----------



## suziquzie

maybe i could if i were still smart?


----------



## GB

What if we asked the kids to help?


----------



## miniman

Do you want to spend more time on the job then?


----------



## pdswife

Who besides me needs a new job?


----------



## SixSix210

Don't we all?


----------



## pdswife

Do you think that some people really like their jobs??


----------



## GB

Want my job?


----------



## pdswife

sure..wanna trade?


----------



## GB

How happy are you at your job?


----------



## pdswife

should I tell you on a scale from 0 -10 ?


----------



## kitchenelf

I sell wine, taste wine...do you think I want a new job?


----------



## pdswife

so are you saying that you wouldn't trade me for my dead end, treat ya like (Y*Y##@ job?


----------



## suziquzie

Is it ok to like your job?


----------



## GB

Am I in trouble if it is?


----------



## suziquzie

why would you be in trouble for liking your job?


----------



## GB

Wouldn't that be tempting the G-ds too much?


----------



## miniman

Would it be OK to say I like both my jobs?


----------



## suziquzie

wouldn't it be ok to say you liked it if you only told people that would NEVER tell your boss??


----------



## SixSix210

has a little brass polishing ever_ really_ hurt anyone?


----------



## GB

Depends. Did they inhale the polish?


----------



## suziquzie

wouldn't it also hurt if they drank it?


----------



## DietitianInTraining

So would I be out numbered if I said I really lik my job?


----------



## suziquzie

do you think maybe people like thier job than they admit to?


----------



## miniman

Are people too scared to say that they like their job?


----------



## suziquzie

are they afraid they will be stuck there if they say they like it?


----------



## DietitianInTraining

Would it be harder for you to believe that I really like my job, if I told you i've recently started working as a Nurses Aide..?


----------



## miniman

or is it not cool to say you like your job?


----------



## KitchenScrapbook

If they like their job, would it actually be called 'stuck there'?


----------



## suziquzie

beginner_chef said:


> Would it be harder for you to believe that I really like my job, if I told you i've recently started working as a Nurses Aide..?


 
Did you know my SIL is doing that at a nursing home and loves it, and I think she's an angel for it? How could you hate that job?


----------



## DietitianInTraining

Would you believe that I enjoy it more than being a hairdresser???


----------



## suziquzie

how could i doubt that?


----------



## GB

Are you a person who just loves helping others?


----------



## DietitianInTraining

Would you believe that, that is a question that has a rather confusing answer...


----------



## suziquzie

why is it confusing, do you only like to help _certain _people?


----------



## DietitianInTraining

(...thinking of how I can answer in a question form...) Don't you think it's weird that I can be the least selfish person, always wanting to do things and help others.. but can find myself being very selfish with my husband and in my marriage????


----------



## DietitianInTraining

And that I can be the LEAST confrontational (sp?) person to EVERYONE, except.... my husband????


----------



## suziquzie

does he make you feel like you have to be confrontational?
(is it too early for me to open this bottle of chardonnay?)


----------



## Mama

Why wouldn't you open that bottle of chardonnay?


----------



## suziquzie

it's 5:00 somewhere isn't it?


----------



## Mama

Isn't it 5:02 here in Georgia?


----------



## suziquzie

don't you live in margaritaville?


----------



## Mama

Can I live in Margaritaville?


----------



## Mama

Did you know that Allen Jackson's hometown is only about 30 miles from me?


----------



## suziquzie

ever met him?


----------



## Mama

No, have you?


----------



## suziquzie

do i ever get to meet anyone?


----------



## Mama

Suzi, is it just me and you?  Is everyone else gone?


----------



## Mama

Do you not leave the house?


----------



## Mama

Are you being held against your will?


----------



## Mama

Should I contact someone?


----------



## Mama

Oh dear....what have they done with you?


----------



## suziquzie

did i phrase that wrong?
do i ever get to meet anyone famous?
(and no i try not to leave the house alone with my children unless its to a playground!!!)


----------



## DietitianInTraining

Does anyone elses dogs get terrified during storms??


----------



## Mama

Famous for what?


----------



## Mama

Is there a storm?


----------



## suziquzie

beginner_chef said:


> Does anyone elses dogs get terrified during storms??


 

Are you getting the other end of this stupid snowstorm messing up the lawn we just thawed out yesterday??


----------



## DietitianInTraining

Havn't you heard that we've had 3 tornados touch down near my town today?


----------



## suziquzie

dont i wish i could watch something other than spongebob right now?


----------



## suziquzie

are you ok?


----------



## Mama

Are you under a tornado warning?


----------



## miniman

beginner_chef said:


> Does anyone elses dogs get terrified during storms??


 
Did you want to know that our dog hides under our bed when there is thunder or fireworks?


----------



## suziquzie

did you know my 4 yr old runs and does the same?


----------



## DietitianInTraining

Do you know, the closest tornado touched down about 10 miles from us??


----------



## suziquzie

do you have satellite tv that goes out just when you need to know where the storm is headed?


----------



## pdswife

We just got satellite tv but do you know we've never had a hurricane here in Issy?


----------



## Mama

Have you seen the picture of the tornado that hit downtown Atlanta a couple of weeks ago?


----------



## pdswife

isn't it strang how something so beautilful can cause so much pain?


----------



## SixSix210

Did i tell you guys my cousins house was hit by a tornado caused by that same storm, but in Augusta while we were there for a family reunion?


----------



## pdswife

Were you more scared or more excited?


----------



## SixSix210

I was excited, wouldn't you be?


----------



## pdswife

have I ever told you that I LOVE a good storm?


----------



## SixSix210

Me too, do you think we're cousins then?


----------



## pdswife

Are you related to anyone that I'm related too?


----------



## SixSix210

I don't know, how many insane storm chasers are in your family?


----------



## pdswife

I think I'm the only one... care to join me?


----------



## suziquzie

where is it we are going tonight?


----------



## pdswife

How do you feel about Paris?


----------



## suziquzie

is it warm there right now?


----------



## pdswife

I'm not sure...will you check the weather page?


----------



## suziquzie

would you go if it were cold?


----------



## pdswife

would you rather go to warm sunny lazy Mexico??


----------



## suziquzie

did GB get us that flight??


----------



## Reanie525i

Are we flying first class?


----------



## pdswife

Is there any other way to fly?


----------



## GB

How long should we go for?


----------



## middie

How long does it take to get there ?


----------



## pdswife

Can we stay for six months?


----------



## GB

Do we ever have to come home?


----------



## SixSix210

why would you want to leave home?


----------



## GB

I love home, but don't I deserve better weather?


----------



## SixSix210

then why not just move your home?


----------



## GB

How would I relocate my entire extended family?


----------



## kitchenelf

Wouldn't you do that with moving vans?


----------



## mattmac

Wouldn't a catapult be easier?


----------



## suziquzie

couldn't you hurt someone with one of those?!?


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Couldn't you hurt somebody even without a catapult?


----------



## suziquzie

did you know my kids think i hurt them by not giving them candy for breakfast?


----------



## GB

Would I have to put black hoods over their heads if I use the moving van idea?


----------



## suziquzie

would they refuse to move somewhere warmer?


----------



## alisontomsmum

Who woul refuse to move somewhere warmer...?


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Couldn't you just visit them after you move?


----------



## GB

Don't you think I would already be living on a beach in CA if it were that easy?


----------



## suziquzie

why would you pick california over another beach area?


----------



## Fisher's Mom

What's wrong with Texas beaches? Haven't you ever seen Girls Gone Wild Spring Break?


----------



## suziquzie

LOL When did YOU see it, were you in it?


----------



## GB

With so many DC members living in CA, why would I not pick CA?


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Isn't GB the one who's been filmed in the buff?


----------



## Fisher's Mom

GB said:


> With so many DC members living in CA, why would I not pick CA?


Because it's sliding off into the ocean little by little?


----------



## suziquzie

how could CA match the charisma of New England though?


----------



## Fisher's Mom

suziquzie said:


> how could CA match the charisma of New England though?


Don't you know that cold water causes "shrinkage"?


----------



## suziquzie

have you witnessed such "shrinkage"?


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Didn't I tell you I used to live in MA where such shrinkage is unavoidable?


----------



## suziquzie

did you know i used to live in NY, maybe the waters' a little warmer?
or maybe i was to young to notice shrinkage?


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Could it be because there are a lot of Italians in NY?


----------



## suziquzie

aren't there italians in MA?


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Maybe they prefer the beaches in NY?


----------



## suziquzie

then wouldn't they like the beaches in TX even better? 
(I would1)


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Have you ever read that everything is bigger in Texas? Could it be because the Gulf waters are as warm as bath water?


----------



## pdswife

wouldn't any beach be better than no beach?


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Did you think anyone would disagree?


----------



## pdswife

Who would dare to disagree with me??


----------



## suziquzie

has anyone ever done that?


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Wouldn't _that_ be dangerous??


----------



## SixSix210

danger is all about perception isn't it?


----------



## GB

What is perception all about?


----------



## pdswife

could you tell us Please?


----------



## DietitianInTraining

Oh my!? How could I miss the conversation about _Shrinkage!??_


----------



## miniman

Who knows what you are all talking about?


----------



## pdswife

could some one help me understand??


----------



## suziquzie

maybe i would if i could but i cant so i wont?


----------



## pdswife

lol.. is that a question?


----------



## miniman

Are we still asking questions or are we making staements with a question mark?


----------



## pdswife

who has a question for the magic 8 ball??


----------



## miniman

Which pocket is going into?


----------



## suziquzie

can I ask it one?


----------



## pdswife

What do you want to know suzi?


----------



## suziquzie

If a person ran out of Brandy and didn't go shopping, and had a couple shots of butterscotch schnapps instead, does that make them an alcoholic?


----------



## pdswife

Have you ever tried a shot of butterscotch schnapps mixed with a shot of sour apple schnapps???


----------



## suziquzie

no, do you think it would be any good with cherry liqour if thats all you had?


----------



## pdswife

do you know..for some reason that thought makes my tummy hurt?


----------



## miniman

How about if there is only the bottle of cooking sherry?


----------



## pdswife

Would you be willing to try it first???


----------



## miniman

Does the saying go "ladies first"?


----------



## pdswife

Isn't the correct saying  "age before Beauty"??


----------



## miniman

What shall I have with it then?

_concedes defeat_


----------



## pdswife

Do you think that maybe I am older than you??


----------



## suziquzie

why cant i "display this website" half the time???
does this excuse me from being a possible alcoholic if I wouldn't drink cooking sherry if it were the last drop on earth?????


----------



## miniman

Is it possible that no lady is ever older than me?


----------



## suziquzie

mini are you smooth or WHAT!!!???!!!


----------



## pdswife

poop, did you know my boss just got back from where ever he was.. and now I have to pretend to work????


----------



## miniman

Well did you know it is nearly 11pm here & time for all good men to go to bed?


----------



## suziquzie

pds why dont you like your job?
mini, do you think you will sleep well?


----------



## alisontomsmum

does anyone with children ever sleep well?


----------



## GB

LOL what is sleep?


----------



## suziquzie

wouldnt you be dead if you didnt EVER sleep?


----------



## GB

Is it possible to get just enough sleep to stay alive, but not enough to ever feel rested?


----------



## suziquzie

have you been working with my husband?


----------



## GB

Does he work in MA?


----------



## miniman

suziquzie said:


> wouldnt you be dead if you didnt EVER sleep?


 Wouldn't you be dead if you slept all the time?


----------



## GB

Would you really be dead if you were dreaming?


----------



## miniman

Is that if you are dreaming of being dead?


----------



## GB

Do dead people dream?


----------



## suziquzie

how the heck would they do that if thier brains have decayed to goo???


----------



## GB

Is it possible that dreaming comes not from the brain, but from the soul?


----------



## suziquzie

aren't they attached?


----------



## GB

Do you believe that the soul exists?


----------



## suziquzie

does it exist for only some and not all?


----------



## GB

How would it be decided who gets one and who does not?


----------



## suziquzie

aren't they developed, not given?


----------



## GB

So a newborn does not have a soul?


----------



## suziquzie

oh you had to go and throw me dint ya?!?
maybe i am wrong?


----------



## pdswife

Is Suzi ever wrong??


----------



## GB

Can you be wrong about something where there is no answer that we know of?


----------



## pdswife

isn't there an answer even if we don't know what it is?


----------



## GB

How can we be sure?


----------



## suziquzie

did you knoa I am finishing up my seed starting today and really distracted from this game, thinking about being outside PLANTING them??


----------



## GB

What are you planting?


----------



## suziquzie

what am i not planting??


----------



## GB

Did you plant watermelons?


----------



## SixSix210

Watermelons? In MN???  Shouldn't that be snow peas?


----------



## pdswife

Are you going to plant some peas, please??


----------



## GB

Who wouldn't love some fresh peas from the garden?


----------



## pdswife

Do you like to eat raw peas??


----------



## GB

Is there any other way?


----------



## suziquzie

could i be planting peas and beans and watermelon and eggplant and most anything else you could think of?


----------



## GB

Do you have a large enough garden?


----------



## suziquzie

is 5 acres big enough to expand if i run out of room?


----------



## GB

Do you think you could get a 6th if needed?


----------



## suziquzie

LOL do you think the neighbors would sell me a couple?


----------



## GB

What if you trades some veggies for some land? Think they would go for that?


----------



## pdswife

Or could you just plant mini-veggies so you could have twice as many???


----------



## suziquzie

do you think they drink too much and the house is too far away to notice if I planted some stuff on thier side?


----------



## GB

Do you mean like those little baby corn?


----------



## suziquzie

lol did you know my son picked all my tiny eggplants last year and calls them his pets?


----------



## pdswife

aren't kids funny??


----------



## Mama

Aren't Suzi's kids funny?


----------



## pdswife

are your kids funny Mama??


----------



## Mama

would you believe they're all grown?


----------



## GB

How many do you have?


----------



## Mama

would you believe 2?


----------



## pdswife

Was two enough or did you want more??


----------



## Mama

Would you believe my youngest daughter played softball from the time she was 10 all the way through college and I was the team mama and we had the "hang out house"?


----------



## GB

Did you also have a boy or was your oldest also a girl?


----------



## Mama

Did you know that 15 kids hanging around *all *the time is nerve-racking?  And I wouldn't have changed anything?


----------



## Mama

Would you believe 2 girls?


----------



## GB

Did you ever want boys?


----------



## pdswife

Are you glad GB that you have one perfect one of each???


----------



## GB

Could a man be any luckier?


----------



## pdswife

Would you be luckier if you had 2 of each?


----------



## GB

Would you volunteer to help me with them and take all the hard stuff ?


----------



## pdswife

are you crazy??


( I'm sure you have wonderful kids)


----------



## GB

How would I know if I was crazy if I really was?


----------



## DietitianInTraining

Would you care if you found out that you _were _crazy?


----------



## GB

Would it change anything?


----------



## DietitianInTraining

How should I know??


----------



## middie

You mean you don't know ?


----------



## DietitianInTraining

Are you saying i'm crazy??


----------



## middie

Aren't we all ?.


----------



## miniman

Does it not depend on the phase of the moon?


----------



## DietitianInTraining

miniman, do you think you're crazy??


----------



## pdswife

Isn't there a pill for "crazy" these days??


----------



## babetoo

pdswife said:


> Isn't there a pill for "crazy" these days??


 

if there is, where can i buy it? lol

babe


----------



## pdswife

Can you call the local drug store?


----------



## GB

Do you just ask for the crazy pill?


----------



## pdswife

Do you have to have an RX first or is it sold over the counter?


----------



## DietitianInTraining

Do you think it could become addictive!?


----------



## GB

Does it make you not crazy or just not care that you are?


----------



## DietitianInTraining

hmm, whih would you preffer?


----------



## GB

Is there a pill for each?


----------



## pdswife

Do you think that maybe we shouldn't depend on pills?


----------



## GB

Do you think we have a problem with pills these days?


----------



## suziquzie

what pill is the best to start a problem with?


----------



## pdswife

Could it be... advil?


----------



## suziquzie

i already have a problem with those.... what should the second be?


----------



## pdswife

Would you like something for pain?


----------



## suziquzie

didn't i just finish putting all my pains in bed?


----------



## pdswife

LOL..well then is it Brandy time?


----------



## suziquzie

Did someone go buy me more?!?!


----------



## pdswife

Shall I call UPS and have them make a pick up?


----------



## suziquzie

do you think i could lose my last 10 lbs if I didn't have a Brandy or 2 every night?


----------



## pdswife

Would it work better if you skipped all the food and just drank the Brandy?


----------



## suziquzie

LOL, wouldn't that make my liver jump out and run away?


----------



## pdswife

do you think that your live weighs at least 10 pounds????


----------



## suziquzie

what other "spare parts" do you think we could get rid of to lighten up the ship?


----------



## pdswife

um... Do we really need these big butts?


----------



## suziquzie

would they be so big if we didnt ask so many questions?


----------



## pdswife

Does asking questions make our butts grow?????


----------



## SixSix210

What's wrong with a big booty?


----------



## miniman

beginner_chef said:


> miniman, do you think you're crazy??


 
Is the wind north by north west?


----------



## miniman

pdswife said:


> Does asking questions make our butts grow?????


 
or is it sitting & forumming every day?


----------



## middie

What's wrong with forumming everyday ??


----------



## GB

Would we know each other if it were not for forums?


----------



## cara

where should we meet?


----------



## suziquzie

do we REALLY know each other?


----------



## cara

who do we really know?


----------



## suziquzie

do you really know yourself?


----------



## cara

Wouldn't it be better not to know?


----------



## suziquzie

does that depend on the person?


----------



## LT72884

suziquzie said:


> does that depend on the person?



Well why would it?


----------



## suziquzie

isn't it better for some people to know themselves than it is for other people?


----------



## suziquzie

example if you are a dirtball bankrobbing murderer, do you want to know yourself?


----------



## LT72884

suziquzie said:


> example if you are a dirtball bankrobbing murderer, do you want to know yourself?


Is a dirtball, bank robbing, murderer even capable of knowing himself if he has no conscience?


----------



## suziquzie

do you need a conscience to know you are an idiot?

edit:
I read this again, and I didn't mean to say YOU were an idiot.... i hope it didn't come across that way! 

I guess I should have said, 

does a person need a conscience to know they (meaning the bank robber) are an idiot?

Sorry!!


----------



## GB

If I know I am an idiot does that mean I have a conscience?


----------



## suziquzie

doesn't having a conscience automatically make you a decent person?


----------



## kitchenelf

Doesn't it just mean you know you're an idiot?


----------



## LT72884

suziquzie said:


> do you need a conscience to know you are an idiot?
> 
> edit:
> I read this again, and I didn't mean to say YOU were an idiot.... i hope it didn't come across that way!
> 
> I guess I should have said,
> 
> does a person need a conscience to know they (meaning the bank robber) are an idiot?
> 
> Sorry!!






LOL its all good.


----------



## suziquzie

whew, thanks LT.... on with the game! 

but if you are an idiot aren't you too stupid to KNOW you are an idiot?


----------



## GB

Am I an idiot?


----------



## Fisher's Mom

GB said:


> Am I an idiot?


Doesn't that depend on who you're asking?


----------



## suziquzie

what do most people tell you?


----------



## pdswife

What are you asking...??


----------



## miniman

DO you feel idiotic if you are considered an idiot (general terms)?


----------



## pdswife

Does it count if hubby is the one making you 
feel idiotic?


----------



## LT72884

GB said:


> Am I an idiot?


Do you really want me to answer that?


----------



## miniman

Does that make him the silly one?


----------



## pdswife

either that or does it just make him WRONG, again?


----------



## suziquzie

why did he do that?


----------



## pdswife

could my over sensitivity be the problem?


----------



## suziquzie

are women really over sensitive or are men UNDER sensitive?


----------



## pdswife

could it be a little of both??


----------



## suziquzie

wouldn't that just make it even and then nobody would get mad?


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Isn't it a good thing to be sensitive?


----------



## suziquzie

wouldn't ya think so?


----------



## pdswife

Isn't too much of anything bad for you ?


----------



## suziquzie

is too much thinking bad for you?


----------



## pdswife

Is too much thinking or too little thinking the right way to think about it?


----------



## suziquzie

are you trying to make my head hurt?


----------



## pdswife

Should we go back to talking about those pain pills again?


----------



## suziquzie

will they make me healthier faster than eating better and excersizing more?


----------



## pdswife

do you know that they'll make it so you don't care if your healthy?


----------



## miniman

Will the pills help you exercise & eat better?


----------



## suziquzie

do i really eat that badly?
or am i just going to say i do to make DH feel better so he loses his weight?


----------



## miniman

Do I just enjoy food too much?


----------



## suziquzie

will i still enjoy food if I cant fry it or put cheese on everything?


----------



## pdswife

do you know it's easier to ruin good food than to make it taste good?


----------



## suziquzie

whats the best thing you ever ruined?


----------



## pdswife

Do you know how bad a pot of burned steamed veggies smell??


----------



## suziquzie

do they smell as bad as a pot of chickpeas, boiled for an hour, half of which with no water?


----------



## babetoo

do they stink as much as a skunk?


babe


----------



## pdswife

YES, and did you know they keep the house stinking for days??


----------



## SixSix210

ever burned a pear in the oven?


----------



## miniman

Has any one dry roasted chiili powder?


----------



## SixSix210

I do, homemade, how fast can you swim?


----------



## suziquzie

did we do these things on purpose?


----------



## pdswife

did I miss anything important while I was gone?


----------



## suziquzie

did you go outside to soak up the sun too?


----------



## pdswife

I cleaned out my fridg... was that fun???


----------



## suziquzie

doesn't that depend on what turns your crank?


----------



## pdswife

do you know it will more likely turn hubby's crank??


----------



## suziquzie

doesn't he like to play "what's in this gladware?"


----------



## pdswife

did you know he was raised by "the perfect " house cleaner???


----------



## suziquzie

did that make her happy?


----------



## miniman

Did cleaning the fridge make you happy pdswife?


----------



## Fisher's Mom

miniman said:


> Did cleaning the fridge make you happy pdswife?


If it did, do you want to come and be happy at my house?


----------



## Fisher's Mom

pdswife said:


> do you know it will more likely turn hubby's crank??


Did you know just that phrase would turn my hubby's crank?


----------



## pdswife

Do you want to borrow the phrase??


----------



## miniman

What is the result, happy DH?


----------



## pdswife

Can you wait for about 9 more hours before I answer that?


----------



## suziquzie

do we have to?


----------



## miniman

Whats the best guess?


----------



## pdswife

Do you think he'll be happy about the fridg and upset that I took a three hour nap???


----------



## miniman

Could it be that he could be happy with both, a dw who is not tired & a clean fridge?


----------



## DietitianInTraining

Does anyone feel bad for me that I had to walk home from work, in the rain, because my car battery was dead??......


----------



## Fisher's Mom

pdswife said:


> Do you think he'll be happy about the fridg and upset that I took a three hour nap???


Don't you think if you turn his crank, he won't care about the fridge _or_ the nap?


----------



## Fisher's Mom

beginner_chef said:


> Does anyone feel bad for me that I had to walk home from work, in the rain, because my car battery was dead??......


Where is your car now?


----------



## LT72884

beginner_chef said:


> Does anyone feel bad for me that I had to walk home from work, in the rain, because my car battery was dead??......



HAHAH LOLOL.......... I shouldnt laugh



EDIT

Im sorry i really should not laugh. thats gotta SUCK

EDIT

oh yeah my question..
Why was your battery dead?


----------



## DietitianInTraining

Would you believe that its still at work?


----------



## DietitianInTraining

You wanna fight LT??? lol

Does anyone else here ever FORGET TO TURN YOUR HEADLIGHTS OFF????


----------



## middie

Do you know how many times I have done that myself ?


----------



## miniman

Do you know, my car has a horrible buzzer that goes off if you open the door without turning the lights off?


----------



## DietitianInTraining

You really wanna know what's funny?? Would you laugh if I said that when I got out of my car, I stopped a friend of mine to tell her that SHE LEFT HER LIGHTS ON!??


----------



## middie

And you didn't know yours were still on ?


----------



## DietitianInTraining

Could it be beause I parked way in the back, with the front of my car pointing away from everyone elses car??


----------



## miniman

Why is it bad things happen to good people?


----------



## Fisher's Mom

miniman said:


> Why is it bad things happen to good people?


Has your tongue always been silver, miniman?


----------



## LT72884

beginner_chef said:


> You really wanna know what's funny?? Would you laugh if I said that when I got out of my car, I stopped a friend of mine to tell her that SHE LEFT HER LIGHTS ON!??



OH MAN, LOLOL. thats awesome. sweet action, i wish i could have been there.


----------



## miniman

Is it silver really, best check with DW?


----------



## Fisher's Mom

miniman said:


> Is it silver really, best check with DW?


Aren't you the smoothest talker on this thread? Am I the only one who thinks so?


----------



## DietitianInTraining

Do you think miniman has always been a smooth talker??


----------



## miniman

Would it better for others to discuss this?


----------



## miniman

Shall I get DW to contribute?


----------



## Fisher's Mom

beginner_chef said:


> Do you think miniman has always been a smooth talker??


How long do you think I've known him? Do you think his wife can enlighten us?


----------



## pdswife

do you think that she knows more than we do???


----------



## Fisher's Mom

How well do _you_ know miniman?


----------



## DietitianInTraining

Would she really tell the truth if we asked her?


----------



## Fisher's Mom

beginner_chef said:


> Would she really tell the truth if we asked her?


Don't you think it would depend on what the real truth is?


----------



## pdswife

do we really
want
to 
know the 
truth??


----------



## DietitianInTraining

Do you think it is better, sometimes, to not know the truth?


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Do ya'll think we could handle the truth if we got it?


----------



## pdswife

Do you like the movie A FEW GOOD MEN?


----------



## Fisher's Mom

pdswife said:


> Do you like the movie A FEW GOOD MEN?


Would you believe I'd settle for just one? Can it be Jack Nicholson?


----------



## SixSix210

JaCk NiChOlSon?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## pdswife

Couldn't it be Kevin Bacon instead????


----------



## SixSix210

Anybody (PD Fish) need a coupon for a free pair of glasses?


----------



## pdswife

well...lol...who would you choose?


----------



## SixSix210

Do I have to pick a male???


----------



## pdswife

You're not going to say Demi Moore are you???


----------



## SixSix210

Do I look like I need glasses?  What would you say if I said Natalie Portman?


----------



## pdswife

Shouldn't you care more about what your wife would say if you said Ms. Portman??


----------



## suziquzie

you mean queen amadala?
The mother of the wal-mart baby?


----------



## pdswife

Wasn't her name America in that movie?


----------



## suziquzie

doesn't that sound better than Guam?


----------



## pdswife

maybe...but don't ya still think it's a silly name for a baby?


----------



## suziquzie

don't people think up LOTS of silly names for babies these days?


----------



## pdswife

Why do they do that...isn't David or Sam a better name than Homer or Huckleberry?


----------



## DietitianInTraining

Or Apple?!?


----------



## pdswife

Can someone tell me WHY they do that?


----------



## DietitianInTraining

Could it be because after someone becomes a "celebrity" they stop thinking like normal people??


----------



## pdswife

does that mean we have to share our crazy pills with them?


----------



## DietitianInTraining

hmm....maybe, but do you think we should charge them a couple hundred $$$ for them?


----------



## pdswife

How does $l,000 a pill sound...0h wait...does that make us drug dealers who should go to jail?


----------



## suziquzie

what if we just sold them aspirin and said they were crazy pills for $1000?


----------



## DietitianInTraining

Hmm...Can you imagine how terrible it'd be if we got caught, and one (or all!) of the celebrities SUED us!??


----------



## middie

Do you really think they need more money ?!?!


----------



## m1i2k9e

What makes you think they won't take the money?


----------



## GB

Who wouldn't take money?


----------



## suziquzie

are you giving me some?


----------



## GB

How much would you like?


----------



## suziquzie

how much you got?


----------



## GB

Do you accept Mastercard?


----------



## suziquzie

dont you have cash?


----------



## GB

Who still carries cash?


----------



## suziquzie

doesnt it keep you in check better than plastic?


----------



## GB

Nope. You you find cash better for that?


----------



## suziquzie

did you know that you dont buy $50 bucks worth of extra groceries when you only bring $150?


----------



## GB

You do not get points that get you free stuff with cash do you?


----------



## suziquzie

wouldn't I have LOTS of free stuff that way?


----------



## GB

I have gotten a free GPS, 2 free iPods, a free roomba, and numerous other things. Wouldn't you rather that then paying for stuff and getting nothing back?


----------



## suziquzie

dont you get something back when you pay for it?


----------



## GB

Wouldn't you like something extra?


----------



## suziquzie

don't i have enough extra junk already?


----------



## LT72884

I want free stuff. Does visa give free stuff, or is it only mastercard?


----------



## GB

Have you looked online?


----------



## suziquzie

do you want some free baby stuff?


----------



## pdswife

Do you have a few extra diapers hanging around?


----------



## suziquzie

did you know that if lego girl would train i would never have to change a diaper again?


----------



## miniman

Did you know they don't train when you really want them to?


----------



## suziquzie

did you know my boys were both almost 4?!?!?!


----------



## pdswife

4 years of poopy diapers...do you know I feel sorry for you????


----------



## suziquzie

would you feel sorrier if they are 4 years apart, and that when the first one finally trained, the 2nd was born 3 months later, and I started all over again and havent stopped yet...... so it's been 8 FRIGGIN YEARS?


----------



## pdswife

could I feel any sorrier  than I already do?


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Can I say how sorry I am, too, Suzie?


----------



## pdswife

should we send her some flowers??


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Would lego girl put them up her nose?


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Wouldn't something alcoholic make her feel better then flowers?


----------



## pdswife

Does she still like brandy?


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Shall we ask her?


----------



## pdswife

Do you know where she is?


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Who can keep track of her? Do you think she's napping?


----------



## pdswife

You don't think she's removing another lego ...do you????


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Would any of us be surprised if she were?


----------



## babetoo

Fisher's Mom said:


> Would any of us be surprised if she were?


 
why would we be surprised?babe


----------



## LPBeier

Am I supposed to know what is going on here?


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Do you think _any_ of us know what's going on here?


----------



## LPBeier

So, does that mean I qualify to play too?


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Did you wonder if we would turn you away? Did you know I'd be delighted for you to join the play group?


----------



## GB

Did you think we were nuts asking all these questions?


----------



## cara

who thinks we are nuts? ;o)


----------



## GB

Who doesn't?


----------



## miniman

Is OK to prefer pecan nuts?


----------



## GB

Don't you like almonds better?


----------



## LPBeier

Are you allergic to other nuts?  Are you allergic to the rest of us?


----------



## miniman

Is OK to enjoy all sorts but lean towards one?


----------



## cara

do you really like almonds?


----------



## miniman

What is there not to like about almonds?


----------



## GB

How could you not like almonds?


----------



## cara

don't you think, they taste horrible?


----------



## miniman

Is it possible to find the taste very nice especially in marzipan?


----------



## cara

do you believe I hate Marzipan?


----------



## GB

How can anyone hate marzipan?


----------



## cara

did you know I do not like corn either?


----------



## suziquzie

do you like anything?


----------



## CookingCop

Do you know I don't even know what marzipan is?


----------



## suziquzie

hey where have you been?


----------



## pdswife

can you look marzipan up in a dictionary?


----------



## CookingCop

Don't you know I was looking for an easy answer?


----------



## CookingCop

suziquzie said:


> hey where have you been?




Would you believe me if I said I was "deep" undercover?


----------



## pdswife

were you dressed in a funny costume??


----------



## suziquzie

or were you underwater?


----------



## CookingCop

Do you consider a chicken suit a funny costume?


----------



## cara

why do you wear a chicken suit?


----------



## CookingCop

suziquzie said:


> or were you underwater?



Can you really be "under" water?


----------



## CookingCop

cara said:


> why do you wear a chicken suit?




Doesn't everybody?


----------



## suziquzie

well you can be over it cant you?


----------



## cara

CookingCop said:


> Doesn't everybody?




do you???


----------



## CookingCop

You mean you haven't tried it yet?


----------



## cara

why should I?


----------



## CookingCop

Can't you imagine the possibilities?


----------



## cara

Is it usual in the states to run around as a chicken???


----------



## CookingCop

You mean the news hasn't made it across the pond yet?


----------



## LPBeier

Are you admitting that all Americans are chickens?


----------



## CookingCop

Admitting? Isn't that a bold statement for a Canadian?


----------



## cara

Could you believe I haven't seen human chicken over here...?


----------



## CookingCop

Where have you been looking?


----------



## cara

nothing special... what do you think where could I find them?


----------



## CookingCop

Do you really want to see one in person?


----------



## CookingCop

Don't you think it's time we changed the subject?


----------



## pdswife

Isn't that better than being an elephant?


----------



## LPBeier

So what is wrong with elephants?


----------



## pdswife

If we were elephants..how would we cook dinner?


----------



## LPBeier

How did we all of a sudden become elephants and chickens?


----------



## pdswife

are we elehants and chickens?


----------



## middie

How did the subject turn to elephants and chickens ?

Did the elephant follow the chicken when it crossed
the road ??


----------



## LPBeier

Can you think of something better to talk about?


----------



## Wart

Is there suppose to be a logical progression and a relationship between these posts?


----------



## miniman

Is there a blue moon?


----------



## Mama

Is there a man in the moon?


----------



## miniman

Does he live on cheese & what sort of cheese is it?


----------



## cara

wouldn't he be fed up with cheese?


----------



## miniman

Who could be fed up with cheese?


----------



## cara

wouldn't you even sometimes have something else?


----------



## miniman

Would a bit of bread do?


----------



## LPBeier

Is there a bakery on the moon?


----------



## miniman

How would we know if there is not?


----------



## pdswife

If there is a bakery would ya pick me up a maple doughnut on your next trip?


----------



## miniman

When are you going?


----------



## pdswife

Is now a good time?


----------



## miniman

How shall we get there?


----------



## babetoo

miniman said:


> How shall we get there?


 
are u able to drive yet?


----------



## miniman

What kind of vehicle is it?


----------



## DietitianInTraining

Who's going to the moon??


----------



## miniman

Is it the owl and the kitty cat?


----------



## cara

why should they?


----------



## GB

What are we talking about again?


----------



## cara

do you think that I know?


----------



## DietitianInTraining

Does it really matter?


----------



## GB

Why wouldn't it?


----------



## cara

did anybody ever know what we were talking about?


----------



## LPBeier

If we don't know why would anyone else?


----------



## cara

so you really think anybody on earth knows what's going on here????


----------



## GB

Why just Earth?


----------



## cara

you think I was thinking too small?


----------



## GB

Why not think larger?


----------



## suziquzie

when you think big doesn't it give you a headache?


----------



## LPBeier

So does this bring us back to the moon?


----------



## pdswife

Did we go to the moon?


----------



## GB

Why not shoot for Mars?


----------



## pdswife

Isn't it toooo hot on Mars?


----------



## GB

Do you think the Martians think so?


----------



## pdswife

Are Martians really green?


----------



## GB

Is the moon really made of cheese?


----------



## babetoo

pdswife said:


> Are Martians really green?


 
how in the world would i know?


----------



## GB

Have you ever met a Martian?


----------



## Mama

Wouldn't it explain a lot if when Suzi's DH was in the exercise room, he met a martian?


----------



## pdswife

What would it explain?


----------



## miniman

Would any explanation be the correct one?


----------



## pdswife

do you know what the correct explanation is Mini?


----------



## Mama

If you saw a martian in Suzi's exercise room wouldn't you pee yourself?


----------



## miniman

No, could any explanation be the correct one?


----------



## LPBeier

Am I the only one who is confused by all this?


----------



## GB

Why would you think that?


----------



## LPBeier

So, is anyone NOT confused by this?


----------



## GB

What do you find confusing?


----------



## miniman

Do not some people believe that confusion is a state of mind?


----------



## LPBeier

Or could confusion not also just be an attitude?


----------



## miniman

Is there a difference?


----------



## pdswife

and can you explain that difference?


----------



## miniman

Maybe there isn't an explaination?


----------



## pdswife

what do we do if there is
not a 
explaination?


----------



## miniman

Do we cry?


----------



## pdswife

are you
going to need a tissue
for all those tears?


----------



## GB

Wouldn't you rather laugh?


----------



## miniman

Can you do both at the same time?


----------



## pdswife

Do you get teary when you laugh too hard??


----------



## Mama

Does your side hurt when you laugh too hard?


----------



## GB

Does milk come out your nose?


----------



## Mama

Even if you're not drinking milk?


----------



## GB

Why is it always milk that comes out of your nose when you laugh?


----------



## Mama

Isn't that better than root beer?


----------



## GB

Would the bubbles tickle?


----------



## miniman

Do bubbles tickle on the way out as well as on the way in?


----------



## GB

Wouldn't they pop?


----------



## miniman

Wouldn't that tickle even more?


----------



## GB

Would champagne tickle more than root beer?


----------



## miniman

What is your experience of champagne?


----------



## GB

Are we talking real champagne or all sparkling wines?


----------



## miniman

Is there any difference?


----------



## GB

Have you had the real stuff?


----------



## miniman

Can you afford it?


----------



## GB

What does it cost?


----------



## Gossie

Why are you worried about price?


----------



## GB

Are you offering to buy it for me?


----------



## suziquzie

could you buy me some too?


----------



## Gossie

Why is everyone always asking me for money?  hehe


----------



## LPBeier

Do you have lots?


----------



## suziquzie

who asked for money? wasn't it for booze?


----------



## GB

Can I have some of both?


----------



## suziquzie

are your liqour stores open on sundays there?


----------



## GB

Is today Sunday?


----------



## suziquzie

I sure hope so, oh no! DID I GO TO WORK FOR NO REASON?!?!!?


----------



## GB

Are you still at work?


----------



## suziquzie

wasn't 9.5 hours long enough?


----------



## GB

Do you have tomorrow off?


----------



## suziquzie

Am I really ever "off"?


----------



## GB

Does that mean you are always on?


----------



## pdswife

Do we have to start you with a key?


----------



## GB

Or is there a pull cord?


----------



## pdswife

Or just a push of a button??


----------



## suziquzie

maybe i run on a renewable fuel source?


----------



## GB

Care to share?


----------



## suziquzie

did you know I am bagel-powered?


----------



## pdswife

Do you top yourself off with cream cheese??


----------



## suziquzie

LOL!!
Don't you know cream cheese is bad for your engine?


----------



## pdswife

Does it clog up the pipes?


----------



## suziquzie

did you know the pipes can be un-clogged with Brandy?


----------



## pdswife

lol.. does the brandy melt the cheese??


( did you get some more Brandy to make life GOOD???)


----------



## suziquzie

(NO!! I was going to go last night and I fell asleep! Not open Sundays. ) 

Doesn't it melt everything away?


----------



## pdswife

Isn't it silly that you can't buy the "good stuff" on Sunday??


----------



## suziquzie

did you know I could go over to WI and get some, but I'm not feeling like the 20 min drive right now in the rain?


----------



## pdswife

did you know... it's raining here too and I was forced to go grocery shopping this morning?


----------



## suziquzie

what? it's raining in Washington?!?!


----------



## LPBeier

Is that DC or State?


----------



## GB

Is it raining in both?


----------



## suziquzie

is the rain in spain REALLY mainly on the plain?


----------



## pdswife

Don't ya wish you were on a plane right now flying somewhere warm and sunny?


----------



## GB

Could I fly first class?


----------



## Gossie

Do you have class?


----------



## pdswife

Can class be taught?


----------



## GB

How do you define class?


----------



## pdswife

Is it the same as style?


----------



## Maverick2272

Who is in class and who is in detention?


----------



## pdswife

Do you know... I never got detention??


----------



## GB

Where you always a good girl?


----------



## pdswife

no..but, do you know I am smart enough not to get caught?


----------



## Maverick2272

Did you know I actually was good and never got detention?

(can we say teachers pet?)


----------



## pdswife

Did she treat you like a kitty cat?


----------



## babetoo

*school days*

with rare exceptions, we all did things we regret in school. don't u think so?


babe


----------



## Maverick2272

Would you believe the only thing I regret from school is not doing something I might regret later?

(Do you understand now why DW calls me a stick in the mud despite my attempts to change that?)


----------



## GB

What if I did more than my fair share?


----------



## Maverick2272

Would that explain why I did less than me fair share?


----------



## LPBeier

And what are you planning to share?  Can I have some?


----------



## Maverick2272

Want some of my happy pills?

(They don't seem to be working anyway...isn't that disappointing?)


----------



## pdswife

Do you have enough for me too???


----------



## LPBeier

would you think your happy pills are less effective than my pain pills?


----------



## GB

What kind do you have?


----------



## pdswife

How many have you taken.. do you need more?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you think if I took Maverick's happy pills I would feel no pain?


----------



## pdswife

or would you just not care if you felt pain?


----------



## GB

Do you feel pain now?


----------



## pdswife

my hubby is talking to himself...should I be worried?


----------



## LPBeier

Is he answering back?


----------



## suziquzie

Is it because he is jealous that you are talking to us and not him?


----------



## pdswife

would you believe he talks to the computer as he's programming it?


----------



## suziquzie

does he talk to it or swear at it?
oh, and did you know I met my DH in detention?


----------



## pdswife

swear...??  Would he swear???

( know I didn't know you and hubby were in 
detention together)


----------



## suziquzie

does he swear?


----------



## pdswife

do I have to answer that?


----------



## suziquzie

are you defending the honor of your honey?


----------



## pdswife

did you know that I call him honey bear pudding pie?


----------



## suziquzie

does he answer?


----------



## pdswife

wouldn't he be in big time trouble if he didn't?


----------



## suziquzie

what would happen to him of he didn't?


----------



## pdswife

Do you think a spanking would be in order?


----------



## suziquzie

Do I really _have_ to think about that?


----------



## pdswife

What if I said YES?


----------



## suziquzie

Do you think I may decline?


----------



## pdswife

would that be concidered rude?


----------



## suziquzie

do you think I have bad manners?


----------



## LPBeier

Can anybody join this or are you two having a private conversation?


----------



## suziquzie

LOL didn't you know  we were just killin time waiting for you?


----------



## LPBeier

Is it illegal to kill time?


----------



## suziquzie

dont you have to do _something _with it once you catch up to it after it got away from you?


----------



## pdswife

can't I just waste it...?


----------



## suziquzie

isn't it all really just wasted time?


----------



## pdswife

Do you think we waste time while we are on DC?


----------



## suziquzie

doesn't it depend on who you ask?


----------



## pdswife

wasn't I asking YOU?


----------



## suziquzie

LOL duh, you were weren't you? 
Is it a waste of time if the only other thing you would be doing is sleeping?


----------



## Maverick2272

Do you think I could trade some happy pills for some more pain pills??

(cause those aren't working that well either...)

Did you know I talk to the computer when I am programming it as well?

Does that mean sleeping is a waste of time then?

Whew, did you know I am caught up again?


----------



## suziquzie

Do we have to answer ALL those questions again?!?


----------



## Maverick2272

Wait, there is someone on here _answering_ questions????


----------



## LPBeier

Do you want to meet on the street corner and we can do tradsees?
Did you know my husband talks while he is programming as well?  Is it a prerequisite for computer programers to talk to their computers?  Do they expect them to talk back?
How can I answer whether sleep is a waste of time when I hardly get any?

There, am I caught up?


----------



## LPBeier

Oh, am I making matters worse by answering...er questioning all of Mav's questions once again?


----------



## Maverick2272

Do you know, sometimes I actually do expect the computer to talk back to me?


----------



## suziquzie

LOL did you know you just made me LOL and wake up lego girl?


----------



## Maverick2272

Did we just become a multiple question thread?

Did I just really really really really complicate things for us?


----------



## LPBeier

Did you know my mother actually met Col. Saunders? Did you know he gave her a hamburger recipe? (refering to Mav's signature)


----------



## suziquzie

so does that mean the cow came before the chicken, and not the egg?


----------



## Maverick2272

Which came first, the milk or the cow?


----------



## suziquzie

did it have to be one or the udder?

ba dum bum...


----------



## suziquzie

did you notice my jokes are getting stupid cuz I've been up since 3 am?

G'nite folks, see ya on the flipside!


----------



## Maverick2272

Aren't we all on the flipside already? Or is that darkside? Crazyside? Lord help us all side?


----------



## Mama

Well, which side are you on?


----------



## miniman

Can you only be restricted to one side?


----------



## Mama

What if you only have one side?


----------



## miniman

Are you two dimensional then?


----------



## Mama

So what if I am?


----------



## miniman

Does a two dimensional object only have one side?


----------



## GB

You mean like a Möbius strip?


----------



## middie

What's a mobius strip ???


----------



## GB

This is a mobius strip. Have you ever seen one?


----------



## middie

Would you believe I haven't ?
What do you use it for ?


----------



## GB

Does everything need a use?


----------



## middie

If not then why were they made ??


----------



## GB

What if they were not made, but just existed?


----------



## middie

But don't they have to be made to exist ?


----------



## LT72884

You guys are STILL talking? This will never end will it?


----------



## GB

Does typing count as talking?


----------



## LT72884

Sure, why not?

Just dont let your fingers bleed for to long.


----------



## miniman

Is it called typetalk then?


----------



## LPBeier

So does that mean ttyl actually means "type to you later"?


----------



## pdswife

How about typing to me now instead of later?


----------



## LPBeier

Sure, what would you like me to type?


----------



## pdswife

um...could you type "Is now the time for all good men to come to the aid of their country or the quick brown fox jumped over the lazy dog"?


----------



## GB

Why was the fox jumping over the dog? Why didn't he just walk around?


----------



## pdswife

Is it because he was on a pogo stick?


----------



## middie

Aren't things up in the air on that theory ?


----------



## GB

By things do you mean the fox?


----------



## pdswife

if you jump...you're in the air...right???


----------



## middie

You mean the fox isn't in the air ?

And can you please tell me why my neighbor is using a vacuum on their flowerbed ????????   (I can't possibly make that one up)


----------



## cara

maybe to get rid of last years leaves?


----------



## pdswife

Didn't the leaves already fall off the tree?


----------



## cara

shouldn't the trees already get new ones?


----------



## pdswife

When will spring ever start???


----------



## cara

do you really think it will ever start?


----------



## pdswife

Can spring start if there is still snow on the groud?


----------



## suziquzie

can it stop snowing in april?


----------



## pdswife

Or do we have to wait until May?


----------



## suziquzie

can you wait til may?


----------



## pdswife

Do you think it will snow on my birthday?


----------



## suziquzie

when is your birthday?


----------



## pdswife

what is the day after May 2nd?


----------



## cara

May the 3rd?


----------



## suziquzie

so if your birthday is may 3rd does that mean its not even a full week after mine?


----------



## middie

Did you know it can snow into the first week of May here ?

(Rare but it has)


----------



## suziquzie

did you know it snowed just a little on my b-day a couple years ago?


----------



## cara

can you imagine two years ago we had snow at June the 1st?


----------



## pdswife

Do you guys think snow should be outlawed?


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Did you know I have 2 kids' birthdays in April and another one in May and my 36th anniversary in June and then 2 more kids' birthdays in August? Can you believe I only have July off from all that? Do ya'll like to have a big party for your special days, pdswife and suzie?


----------



## Fisher's Mom

pdswife said:


> Do you guys think snow should be outlawed?


Can you imagine how much I'd like to have some down here?


----------



## middie

Outlaw snow...Don't you know I've thought that my whole entire life ?


----------



## pdswife

I'm going to someone elses birthday party on my birthday, do you think that's alright?


----------



## suziquzie

Did you know I don't care much to be the center of attention, so no thanks on a big party, just  get me a Dairy Queen cake? Isn't July when my husband's b-day is?


----------



## pdswife

But...do you like lots of gifts with fancy paper?


----------



## suziquzie

Do you think it's alright if I don't take the day off for my b-day and go make bagels?


----------



## pdswife

NO, don't you think everyone should take a birthday day off??


----------



## suziquzie

who doesn't like gifts?


----------



## pdswife

Would you believe MY HUSBAND, doesn't like gifts?


----------



## suziquzie

can i have his?


----------



## cara

don't you prefer to make gifts?


----------



## middie

How do I get creative enough to make gifts ?


----------



## suziquzie

what do you want to make?


----------



## cara

you wnt to buy or make it yourself?


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Do you know I'd like to quilt both of you a beautiful, warm throw so you could snuggle down and enjoy your snow?


----------



## GB

Don't you feel better when you make it yourself?


----------



## miniman

Can I have one as well?


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Cara, what sort of things do you make?


----------



## Fisher's Mom

miniman said:


> Can I have one as well?


Did you think I would forget you?


----------



## miniman

Am I that memorable?


----------



## Fisher's Mom

miniman said:


> Am I that memorable?


Can't you tell we all think you're special?


----------



## miniman

The question is what makes a person special?


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Don't you agree we are all special, but some are extra special?


----------



## miniman

I agree that all are special but what do we do for the extra special & how do we know them?


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Aren't they folks that have a way of making you smile, or laugh, or feel special yourself when they're around? Don't you always have something especially nice to say? So why wouldn't we think you're extra special?


----------



## miniman

Can you tell I.m blushing?


----------



## Fisher's Mom

miniman said:


> Can you tell I.m blushing?


Does that make me extra special, then???


----------



## miniman

Do you think anybody would argue with that?


----------



## GB

Do you want to be extra special?


----------



## cara

who wouldn't?


----------



## miniman

Is it right to say that the whole DC community is extra special?


----------



## Fisher's Mom

miniman said:


> Is it right to say that the whole DC community is extra special?


Do you know I agree with you completely? Isn't that why we all hang out here so much?


----------



## cara

Isn't because there is always someone playing with you?


----------



## GB

Isn't it great when we all agree?


----------



## pdswife

Don't we always all agree?


----------



## cara

nor always.. or do you think so?


----------



## Fisher's Mom

pdswife said:


> Don't we always all agree?


Do you think GB might have to disagree with that?


----------



## GB

What if I don't want to disagree?


----------



## pdswife

I think it would be alright for you to agree GB, but are you sure you really want to?


----------



## GB

What if I am wrong?


----------



## pdswife

Are you allowed to be wrong?


----------



## cara

why can't he be wrong?


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Should we ask Ms. GB if he's often wrong?


----------



## cara

isn't everybody wrong sometimes?


----------



## GB

Do you have to ask her? Can I run away and hide first?


----------



## pdswife

Are you afraid of her answer?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I have a young friend who is very special but hates being called special because all she can think about with that word is special education and that she never even had to go through that?  How can I show her she is special without saying it?


----------



## GB

Is there anything wrong with being special?


----------



## miniman

could you have another special name like wonderful, great, supercallifragilisticexpealidocius?


----------



## pdswife

Do I have to know how to spell supercallifragisistcexpealidocius?


----------



## GB

I am not sure if I know who to spell it. Is it spelled supercallifragisistcexpealidocius?


----------



## miniman

Did you know that you are are spelling the word or did you cut & paste?


----------



## GB

Did I just get busted?


----------



## pdswife

busted... are you broken?


----------



## GB

Mentally or physically?


----------



## miniman

Can we fix it?


----------



## DietitianInTraining

Will we need glue?


----------



## bandonjan

Will that hold my neurons together?


----------



## miniman

does that not require electromagnetic forces?


----------



## LPBeier

Can I digress a bit and let you know that it is *supercalifragilisticexpealidocius?  *Did you also know I had to look it up?


----------



## pdswife

Is it in the dictionary?


----------



## LPBeier

Would you believe Google?


----------



## GB

Isn't the internet amazing?


----------



## suziquzie

What would you be doing without the internet right now?


----------



## LPBeier

Would you believe I might actually get some baking done?


----------



## suziquzie

would you rather be baking?


----------



## GB

Could you imagine life without the internet?


----------



## suziquzie

would i want to?


----------



## GB

Do you remember what it was like before internet?


----------



## suziquzie

can i remember anything i did before my kids were born?


----------



## Fisher's Mom

GB said:


> Do you remember what it was like before internet?


Do you want to give me nightmares????


----------



## GB

Wouldn't that be horrible?


----------



## Fisher's Mom

suziquzie said:


> can i remember anything i did before my kids were born?


Would you believe there are _whole years_ I don't remember anything but nursing and changing diapers?


----------



## Fisher's Mom

GB said:


> Wouldn't that be horrible?


Wouldn't it be almost like living in the dark ages?


----------



## suziquzie

could anyone believe you more than I right now???


----------



## GB

Could that anyone be me?


----------



## suziquzie

are you changing a diaper?


----------



## suziquzie

or nursing?


----------



## GB

Does changing a diaper and feeding with a bottle count?


----------



## suziquzie

both at the same time WHILE typing?!?!


----------



## GB

Did you know I was that talented?


----------



## Fisher's Mom

suziquzie said:


> could anyone believe you more than I right now???


Are you having similar blackouts?


----------



## suziquzie

Are you going to have more kids to share your talents with?


----------



## suziquzie

Fisher's Mom said:


> Are you having similar blackouts?


 
What year _is _this anyway?


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Shouldn't he check with Mrs. GB before he answers?


----------



## Fisher's Mom

suziquzie said:


> What year _is _this anyway?


 You're asking me???


----------



## suziquzie

well aren't you a smart cookie FM!?


----------



## Fisher's Mom

suziquzie said:


> well aren't you a smart cookie FM!?


Do you know how much I'd like to be? Did I tell you I think my kids are way smarter than me most of the time? What about yours?


----------



## GB

Is there any doubt my kids are smarter than me?


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Isn't it amazing that we can create these little folks that grow up to run rings around us?


----------



## suziquzie

did you know my 4 yr old refuses to practice counting to 10, but Lego girl can count to 10 in English AND Spanish?


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Is your 4 year old a boy?


----------



## suziquzie

how could you tell??


----------



## GB

Is this what my boy will be like?


----------



## suziquzie

would you like me to pray that he is not?


----------



## Fisher's Mom

suziquzie said:


> how could you tell??


Could it be because I have a 5 year old boy?


----------



## GB

What if my boy is like me???


----------



## suziquzie

would that be so bad?


----------



## GB

What if I said yes?


----------



## suziquzie

Fisher's Mom said:


> Could it be because I have a 5 year old boy?


 
Do you think they would like to hang out and not count and talk about Optimus Prime for awhile?


----------



## suziquzie

GB said:


> What if I said yes?


 
Dont all parents fear that very same thing?


----------



## GB

Is that what defines us as parents?


----------



## Fisher's Mom

suziquzie said:


> Do you think they would like to hang out and not count and talk about Optimus Prime for awhile?


Wouldn't they have a blast?


----------



## suziquzie

Can you really be a parent if you dont worry? Aren't you just then a donor or incubator?


----------



## Fisher's Mom

GB said:


> Is that what defines us as parents?


Isn't there a much simpler, more direct reason that defines us as parents?


----------



## suziquzie

Speaking of parents, did you know I got to hold a 2 day old baby today and got my baby fix?


----------



## GB

Fisher's Mom said:


> Isn't there a much simpler, more direct reason that defines us as parents?


Did you plan on making me laugh so hard?


----------



## suziquzie

shouldn't she know? doesnt she have about 20 kids?


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Hey, at what age do _ya'll_ explain the facts of life to your kids?


----------



## GB

Isn't that my wifes job ?


----------



## Fisher's Mom

GB said:


> Isn't that my wifes job ?


Do you know I'm beginning to think that would be better?


----------



## CookingCop

Fisher's Mom said:


> Hey, at what age do _ya'll_ explain the facts of life to your kids?




We have to explain them? Isn't that what the internet is for?


----------



## Gossie

Don't you have to start at the age of ONE nowadays??   They know more than we do, don't they?


----------



## suziquzie

Does anyone else hope the above is NOT true?


----------



## GB

Do you have any idea how much I hope it is not?


----------



## suziquzie

do you know how LATE I am if it is?


----------



## GB

Are my kids going to be teaching me things?


----------



## suziquzie

sort of like how my 2 and 4 year olds are teaching me to draw airplanes right now?


----------



## GB

Or like my 3 year old is teaching me how to paint?


----------



## suziquzie

water colors or fingerpaints?


----------



## GB

Water colors were last night. This it will be finger paints tonight?


----------



## suziquzie

doesn't the mess from painting drive you nuts? 
have you tried the crayola color wonder markers and paper?


----------



## GB

Do you think I am the one who cleans up the mess?


----------



## suziquzie

LOL shouldn't you be?


----------



## GB

Do I hafta?


----------



## suziquzie

are you the supervisor of this creative event?


----------



## GB

If she is the teacher then isn't she the supervisor?


----------



## suziquzie

If you are a participant don't you have to clean up after yourself?


----------



## GB

Touche. What if I do not make a mess?


----------



## suziquzie

are you seriously going to make that poor kid clean up everything all by herself?


----------



## GB

How else will she learn?


----------



## suziquzie

could that be why my kids only half clean up, because i always jump in too soon to help?


----------



## GB

Did you learn that from my wife?


----------



## suziquzie

Maybe it's an embedded Mom thing? Or maybe dads can listen to whining longer?


----------



## GB

Or maybe dads are just good at tuning things out?


----------



## suziquzie

ain't THAT the truth?!?!


----------



## miniman

Did you know I did very lttle painting with mine for that reason?


----------



## miniman

Well That dropped a bomb well out of date wasn't I?


----------



## suziquzie

are you a neat freak?


----------



## SixSix210

Ever wonder why 'neat' people are considered 'freaks'?


----------



## GB

HAHAHAHAHA A neat freak? Me?????


----------



## miniman

Should we inspect your kitchen for evidence?


----------



## GB

Can you wear blinders when you do?


----------



## suziquzie

are they neccesary?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know that my husband wears blinders when he cleans the kitchen and only puts away and washes what is directly in front of him?  Do you know how that annoys me?


----------



## GB

Have you ever tried the same thing?


----------



## suziquzie

do you think that wiping down the counters and stove is a part of doing dishes?


----------



## GB

Can I take the 5th?


----------



## LPBeier

How can I see the counters and stove for the dishes that still remain all over them?


----------



## LPBeier

But then again, isn't it nice that DH actually does try to help clean up, even if he misses half of it?


----------



## GB

Does he do his fair share?


----------



## suziquzie

Did you know I would NEVER complain about the counter when he volutarily does the dishes, since technically he did not say he was cleaning the kitchen, he said he was diong the "dishes"?


----------



## pdswife

He does the dishes??  Do you know how lucky you are??


----------



## suziquzie

doesn't mr. neatnik do them?


----------



## pdswife

lol.. no...but do you know he sure complains if I miss a spot??


----------



## suziquzie

do you need to borrow kitchenelf's spoon?


----------



## LPBeier

Did you think I was complaining about him not wiping the counter?  Wouldn't you find it funny (and sometimes frustrating) if your DH volunteered to do the dishes but only put the ones in the dishwasher that were on the counter directly above it without looking at the counter behind him?  (But it is part of his charm and I still love him anyway!)


----------



## suziquzie

did you think i thought you were complaining? maybe i am no good at turning my thoughts into words? 
isn't it cute when they help and miss stuff?


----------



## pdswife

Ya mean like the time I had the flu and Paulie came in so proud of him self because he'd emptied the dishwasher??  Do you know I got up the next day and all the dishes were on the counter?  Do you know he said he emptied it...and he didn't say he put the dishes away??


----------



## suziquzie

LOL was he beating his chest like King Kong?


----------



## pdswife

Were you a fly on my wall watching us????


----------



## suziquzie

do i really want to do that?


----------



## pdswife

Don't you think it would be interesting to be a spy?


----------



## suziquzie

who would you spy on first?


----------



## pdswife

Can I go watch/spy on Richard Gere??


----------



## suziquzie

Is he your most favorite person in the whole wide world?


----------



## pdswife

oh no...are you going to tell Paul??


----------



## suziquzie

do i even know paul?


----------



## pdswife

Would you like an introduction??


----------



## suziquzie

did you know I'm a bit shy?


----------



## pdswife

Did you know one of the reasons I like Paul is because he does all the talking??


----------



## GB

Do you not like to talk?


----------



## miniman

Are we back to is typing the same as talking?


----------



## suziquzie

didn't you know i missed that part?


----------



## miniman

Were you sleeping?


----------



## suziquzie

what time was it?


----------



## pdswife

Didn't you know she loves a good nap as much as I do??


----------



## miniman

Does time exist on this thread?


----------



## suziquzie

isn't it 5 o'clock somewhere?


----------



## miniman

Is it 5 o'clock anywhere?


----------



## GB

Is that what my liver is trying to tell me?


----------



## suziquzie

how does it say that?


----------



## miniman

Does your liver go by how far the sun is over the yardarm?


----------



## GB

Whats a yardarm?


----------



## miniman

Is it not part of the mast that holds a sail and used by sailors to determine when they should drink their rum?


----------



## pdswife

Does rum in the tumm tumm make suzie a happy camper?


----------



## suziquzie

did you know i sat down to read lego girl a book before her nap and all 3 of us fell asleep?


----------



## GB

Can I tell you how much I love that her name has become lego girl?


----------



## suziquzie

why can't i think of anything as good for the other 2?


----------



## cara

who are the other two?


----------



## GB

Have they had lego mishaps?


----------



## miniman

Have they had any mishaps?


----------



## GB

Can I say mishap again?


----------



## miniman

What mishap is that again?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know that I will be eating crow for supper?  I laid down for a rest this morning and DH came home for his lunch break and not only had lunch ready for me when I woke up, but had washed the kitchen and 2 bathroom floors, then proceeded to empty the dishwasher, put the dishes away, put ALL the dirty dishes in the dishwasher, washed the pots and pans and got everything ready so I could do my baking and supper prep this afternoon.  Can you tell that I really love my DH very much?


----------



## GB

Are you going to give him a nice back rub tonight?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know that is not a bad idea?


----------



## pdswife

WOW!  Don't you think he deserves even more than a back rub?


----------



## cara

do you think I should got o bed?


----------



## pdswife

What time is it?


----------



## babetoo

pdswife said:


> What time is it?


 

what difference does it make?


babe


----------



## pdswife

DOn't you live by the clock?


----------



## GB

Do you wear a watch?


----------



## pdswife

I have two watches, how many do you have?


----------



## DietitianInTraining

Does anyone else just use their cell phone to see what time it is??


----------



## pdswife

Is that hard to do while you're driving?


----------



## GB

Doesn't your car have a clock?


----------



## pdswife

Does yours?


----------



## GB

When was the last time you saw one without?


----------



## pdswife

was it three years ago?


----------



## GB

Maybe longer?


----------



## pdswife

or maybe shorter?


----------



## suziquzie

shorter than what?


----------



## pdswife

shorter than me??


----------



## suziquzie

how short are ya? did you know I am 5'6 and wish I was shorter?


----------



## pdswife

Could I borrow an inch or two... ???


Did youknow I was 5'3 and have always wanted to be taller?


----------



## suziquzie

could I give ya an inch and a half then we'd be even?


----------



## pdswife

How long do I have to wait?


----------



## suziquzie

could it be until I get osteo-perosis?


----------



## pdswife

lol... how can I wait that long?


----------



## suziquzie

do you think I'll get it?


----------



## pdswife

shall I hope and pray that you don't?


----------



## suziquzie

should I go mix my new BRANDY with milk?


----------



## pdswife

With milk... will it make your tummy yucky?


----------



## suziquzie

maybe i should just wash my calcium pill down with it?


----------



## Fisher's Mom

suziquzie said:


> how short are ya? did you know I am 5'6 and wish I was shorter?


Why would you want to be shorter? Don't you know your BMI is calculated by weight and height? Did you know I'm 5'9" and I'd love to be 6'2" so I could eat more?


----------



## pdswife

Eat more...wouldn't that be great???


----------



## AMSeccia

Now why would I want to do that?


----------



## miniman

Why wouldn't you want to do that?


----------



## suziquzie

how much more would you eat if you could?


----------



## GB

Is there a limit?


----------



## suziquzie

who would make up this "limit"?


----------



## GB

Do you want to?


----------



## suziquzie

dont i need a limit to continue reducing jean sizes?


----------



## GB

Can you find jeans with stretchy waists?


----------



## suziquzie

aren't those called maternity clothes?


----------



## GB

What are they called for men?


----------



## suziquzie

aren't those called eating pants?


----------



## miniman

Is not better if I do the eating not my pants?


----------



## suziquzie

LOL!!!!
Wouldn't pants that ate be a little creepy? What the heck would they eat? Do we WANT to know?


----------



## miniman

Would be food along the lines of oysters & similar?


----------



## suziquzie

how can i answer that without saying something COMPLETELY inappropriate?


----------



## miniman

Should we change the subject?


----------



## suziquzie

wouldn't that be a wise choice?


----------



## miniman

What shall we talk about then?


----------



## suziquzie

what time is it there?


----------



## miniman

Would you believe it is 3pm, nearly time for tea?


----------



## GB

Is it too early?


----------



## miniman

Could it be too late?


----------



## suziquzie

does everyone drink earl grey tea? with scones or crumpets?


----------



## miniman

The question is better as does anyone drink earl gray tea?
Do you prefer scones to crumpets?


----------



## GB

Can't I have coffee instead?


----------



## suziquzie

do you know i dont think I've ever had a crumpet?


----------



## miniman

What do you have with your coffee then?


----------



## miniman

suziquzie said:


> do you know i dont think I've ever had a crumpet?


 
Maybe you should try one hot & dripping with butter?


----------



## suziquzie

doesn't coffee stand alone?


----------



## GB

miniman said:


> What do you have with your coffee then?


Can't I have it alone?


----------



## suziquzie

miniman said:


> Maybe you should try one hot & dripping with butter?


 
Do you have a recipe?


----------



## miniman

Did you know you can buy them in the shop and put them in a toaster?


----------



## suziquzie

are they the same as scones?
Did you know my daughter jinxed me for all the lego jokes and I just had a piece of cereal stuck in my nose for a few minutes?


----------



## miniman

Did you know you can see a picture of a crumpet here Crumpet - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia?


----------



## miniman

Did you need the doctor as well?


----------



## suziquzie

did you know i know how to blow my nose better than she?


----------



## suziquzie

so a crumpet is an english muffin?


----------



## miniman

Have you ever had a cream tea?


----------



## suziquzie

no what's that?


----------



## miniman

Did you not know that it is tea served with scones, jam and clotted cream (the best are believed to come out Cornwall & Devon)?


----------



## suziquzie

did you know there's alot i don't know?


----------



## miniman

Is that not true of everyone, especially about other countries?


----------



## suziquzie

don't i hope so?


----------



## miniman

Do you think I ought to get off my seat and do something useful?


----------



## suziquzie

what? this isn't useful?


----------



## miniman

When DW asks, do you think "I been DC all afternoon" will please her?


----------



## suziquzie

will she be very mad?


----------



## miniman

Would she not give a list of all the things that should be done?


----------



## GB

Will she forgive you?


----------



## suziquzie

did you know i get to make up my own list and today the only thing on it is the grocery store and planting melon seeds?


----------



## miniman

Will she forgive me in the light of her working late tonight and going away for all next week?


----------



## GB

Will she even remember she needs to forgive you?


----------



## suziquzie

were you really that bad that you need to be forgiven?


----------



## GB

Has she done anything that you need to forgive her for?


----------



## suziquzie

didn't you know wives don't do anything wrong enough to need to be forgiven?


----------



## middie

Okay what do I need to be forgiven for now ?


----------



## GB

What did you do Middie?


----------



## middie

You mean you don't know ? Darn. Then how will I ever find out ?


----------



## GB

You don't remember?


----------



## suziquzie

do you remember where you were when you did it?


----------



## middie

If I did would I be asking ? lol.

(Did you realize we're on page 203 for this topic)


----------



## GB

Is 203 pages a record at DC?


----------



## LPBeier

Is just asking a bunch of questions really a topic?


----------



## suziquzie

haven't we made it one?


----------



## GB

Or have we made it many?


----------



## pdswife

How many can we make it?


----------



## suziquzie

could it be 8112?


----------



## pdswife

Isn't 9,999 a better number?


----------



## suziquzie

wasn't it supposed to be 1999?


----------



## pdswife

Are we going to party like it's 1999??


----------



## suziquzie

LOL did you know I was trying to go into labor that new years eve in 1999 to have a millennium baby?


----------



## pdswife

Did you know I had my son on my graduation night...??


( yep, skipped the ceremony and went to the hospital instead..lol...I've never been
good with timing)


----------



## suziquzie

isnt there a movie like that with Molly Ringwald?


----------



## pdswife

Do you know the name of the movie?


----------



## suziquzie

why the heck can't i remember it I've seen it a bazillion times?


----------



## suziquzie

Oh I got it isn't it For Keeps?

For Keeps? (1988)
(nope it was prom night. close)


----------



## pdswife

If I knew would have I asked you?


----------



## suziquzie

did you know i was looking at traveling apron pics and you have a very nice lookin chicken?


----------



## pdswife

thank you..but, did you know that poor chickie has now become food for a big hawk?


----------



## suziquzie

how friggin big would that hawk have to be?!?!


----------



## pdswife

doesn't a hawks claws and beak do all the damage?


----------



## suziquzie

do you think a hawk would eat the cute little finch outside my window?


----------



## miniman

Would the finch be too small - a mere bite?


----------



## pdswife

Don't they eat small little mice?


----------



## cara

doesn't it depend on how hungry the hawk is?


----------



## pdswife

Shall we ask him what he wants for dinner?


----------



## cara

do you speak his language?


----------



## pdswife

Do you know where we can find Dr. Dolittle ??


----------



## suziquzie

can he come visit me I almost had a heart attack?
Did you know lego girl just almost choked on a grape tomato?
Can I lock this kid in a closet?????


----------



## miniman

Is anything in the closet she can choke on?


----------



## suziquzie

if there is dont you think she will find it?


----------



## pdswife

poor Mom... do you want to start with the Brandy early today?


----------



## suziquzie

OMG can I???


----------



## GB

What kind of brandy?


----------



## suziquzie

what kind do you have?


----------



## pdswife

What kind should I buy?


----------



## suziquzie

shouldn't i drink my own instead of mooching off you guys?


----------



## pdswife

Isn't sharing more fun?


----------



## cara

don't you have some in the house?


----------



## pdswife

I don't...shall I stop at the store before or after my interview??


----------



## suziquzie

are you drinking before or after the interview?


----------



## GB

Do you think you should wait until after the interview?


----------



## pdswife

Do you think I'd have a better shot at the job if I showed up sober??


----------



## cara

maxbe it's better for the nerves to drink before?


----------



## pdswife

lol... Can I agree 100% with you Cara?


----------



## GB

Would it hurt if you gave the interviewer a drink?


----------



## pdswife

If I gave the vet a drink (or two) do you think he'd confuse a horse for a kitty kat and give them the wrong medication??


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Did you know vets love to be bribed with drink and food?


----------



## pdswife

Do you know I should have made some chocolate chip cookies to bring with me then
because I really need a job????


----------



## Fisher's Mom

If you did that, did you know they might even _fire_ someone to make a place for you?


----------



## pdswife

Do you think it would work if I just promised to bring treats once or twice a month if they hired me?


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Is delayed gratification ever as good?


----------



## cara

isn't any gratification good?


----------



## pdswife

But what if I don't like to wait?


----------



## cara

don't you think sometimes you have to wait?


----------



## pdswife

Do you enjoy waiting?


----------



## GB

Who likes waiting?


----------



## pdswife

would you rather wait in line or be put on hold?


----------



## cara

why do not something else instead?


----------



## pdswife

ya mean like... read a book?


----------



## GB

Which book?


----------



## pdswife

How about ... a book about the alpine lakes in Washington??


----------



## suziquzie

is that your favorite place?


----------



## pdswife

Haven't I told you ... the beaches in Greece are much nicer than the shores of an Alpine lake???


----------



## suziquzie

who would doubt that?


----------



## pdswife

maybe someone who lives on an Apline lake??


----------



## suziquzie

would that make them dumb?


----------



## pdswife

Wouldn't it just make them cold??


----------



## suziquzie

colder than here?


----------



## pdswife

How cold is it at your house??


----------



## suziquzie

inside or outside of my house?


----------



## pdswife

can't you tell me both temps?


----------



## suziquzie

did you know I'm always cold if its not 80 degrees? so if its 47 outside and 74 in here is there really any difference?


----------



## pdswife

Did you know .. I always feel that way too... 
Do you think we should move somewhere warmer?


----------



## DietitianInTraining

Would you believe I am also the same way? Could this just be a girl thing??


----------



## suziquzie

yeah, why the heck do we stay where its yucky? 
why do you come back when you go to Mexico?????


----------



## pdswife

Well do you know this time I'm only coming home because that's where Paul will be waiting??


----------



## babetoo

pdswife said:


> Well do you know this time I'm only coming home because that's where Paul will be waiting??


 
why would u think she would stay?


babe


----------



## suziquzie

why isn't he going with you?


----------



## pdswife

do you know he wants me to have some time alone??


----------



## DietitianInTraining

Do you want time alone?


----------



## suziquzie

dont you get enough time alone when he's at work all day?


----------



## pdswife

Yes, but don't you think traveling alone will be different than waiting at home alone?


----------



## suziquzie

have you done that without him before?
do you knowwhat i would give to go on a vacation WITH my honey, no kids?


----------



## pdswife

no and do you know I'm a little worried?


( a vacation with no kids is a honeymoon...are you ready for a second one?)


----------



## Maverick2272

what is a honeymoon? For that matter, what is this vacation thing I keep hearing about?


----------



## suziquzie

did i have a first honeymoon?


----------



## Maverick2272

Will I ever get one?


----------



## suziquzie

where would you go?


----------



## Maverick2272

Don't you think Ireland would be fun?


----------



## pdswife

Can we all plan a trip together?


----------



## Maverick2272

Would it still be a honeymoon if we did?


----------



## suziquzie

wouldn't we have to beling to some other kind of wierdo group for that?


----------



## Maverick2272

Would that be like the FLDS in Texas that is getting raided?


----------



## AMSeccia

Can I have my own room, please?


----------



## suziquzie

Maverick2272 said:


> Would that be like the FLDS in Texas that is getting raided?


 
How WRONG is that place?!?!


----------



## Maverick2272

How have they survived for so long when everything they are doing there is illegal (and Lord knows so very very wrong) in every state??


----------



## GB

What is the FLDS?


----------



## suziquzie

Something to do with the Latter Day Saints, do you know what the F would be for?


----------



## miniman

Fundamentalist Church of Jesus Christ of Latter Day Saints, is that a mouth full or what?.


----------



## suziquzie

wouldn't it be hard to belong to a religion that needed that many words?


----------



## middie

Why do they need so many words anyway ?


----------



## suziquzie

could it be to hide something?


----------



## middie

Oh man they can be hiding anything and everything couldn't they ?


----------



## suziquzie

It sorta seems they did didn't they?


----------



## GB

Think whatever they are hiding will be found?


----------



## suziquzie

Don't you think the FBI will get what they want to get?


----------



## middie

Doesn't the FBI usually get what they want ?
Oh, no sorry that would be the IRS right ?


----------



## GB

Does the FBI always get what they are looking for?


----------



## suziquzie

dont they find a bit extra sometimes too?


----------



## middie

I think the IRS gets more than the FBI don't you ?


----------



## GB

Can you ever trust these initials?


----------



## middie

Do you even trust the government ?


----------



## suziquzie

Does the FBI want you too GB?


----------



## GB

I set myself up for that didn't I?


----------



## pdswife

what'd ya do now GB


----------



## suziquzie

what are you doing up so early pds'?


----------



## pdswife

Did I forget to tell you.. that I had to work today?


----------



## suziquzie

are you happy about that?


----------



## pdswife

was I happy last week?


----------



## GB

Are you happy today?


----------



## suziquzie

isn't today what counts?


----------



## GB

What does it count for?


----------



## suziquzie

cant you count to 10 for this day?


----------



## pdswife

Does it count more than tomorrow?


----------



## suziquzie

doesnt tomorrow count higher? like to 11?


----------



## GB

has someone been watching Spinal Tap?


----------



## pdswife

Well, what would Sunday count as then??


----------



## suziquzie

did you know I cant count past 3 days out?
Is Spinal Tap on DVD yet?


----------



## pdswife

Isn't Sunday three days away from today if you don't count today as a day for counting?


----------



## suziquzie

why dont we caount the day we've only just started to be in?


----------



## GB

I have lost track. What day is today?


----------



## pdswife

could it be because I want to get today, Friday and Saturday over and done with?


----------



## suziquzie

do you have to work all those days?
Or are those just the counting days til you can sit right here and have another beer in mexico?


----------



## pdswife

wouldn't you be counting the days??




I love home.
I love life
but vacation is 
nice!!!!


----------



## suziquzie

who will play this silly game with me all day while you are gone?


----------



## pdswife

Can't I play from Mexico?


----------



## suziquzie

are you going to?


----------



## pdswife

Do you mind if I do?


----------



## suziquzie

will you not tell us how warm it is too often?


----------



## pdswife

can I promise not to tell you how warm it is while I'm sober but
not promise after a pina colada or three?


----------



## suziquzie

will you vicariously drink a couple for me?


----------



## pdswife

Pina Coladas or something different?


----------



## suziquzie

did ya know beggars cant be choosers?


----------



## GB

Can I have a gin and tonic?


----------



## suziquzie

at noon?!?!


----------



## GB

Isn't it 5pm somewhere?


----------



## suziquzie

touche!!!! Have my own words come back to haunt me?
Is it 5pm in miniman land?


----------



## miniman

It is 5:20 British dummer time over her. How can you call it summer time when there was frost on the ground this morning?


----------



## suziquzie

How can it be spring here when there are blizzard warnings not 100 miles from me, and winter storm warnings over my head?


----------



## miniman

Is global warming really happening then?


----------



## suziquzie

would you believe i dont believe that?


----------



## miniman

What could get you to believe it?


----------



## suziquzie

do you know I'm not sure?


----------



## GB

Is global warming a myth?


----------



## miniman

Are the scientists wrong?


----------



## suziquzie

doesn't the temp of the earth change even without many people on it?
What made the ice age and it's retreat?


----------



## miniman

Was it changes in the earth's axis?


----------



## suziquzie

what do I know? (not much)


----------



## GB

What does anyone know?


----------



## suziquzie

doesn't it depend on who told them?


----------



## miniman

Isn't hard to ask a question when you just want to make a comment?


----------



## suziquzie

do you find yourself asking more questions lately when you DO want to make a statement?


----------



## miniman

Do you sometimes think in questions?


----------



## suziquzie

have we become more curious or just posessed?


----------



## pdswife

Posessed who says were posessed??


----------



## DietitianInTraining

What makes you think we're possessed??


----------



## pdswife

Didn't I hear some one say we were?


----------



## DietitianInTraining

Is Suzie calling us names?...


----------



## GB

Does she need to visit Dove's woodshed?


----------



## DietitianInTraining

What'd we ever do to you Suzie!?


----------



## GB

Did we scare her away?


----------



## DietitianInTraining

Do you think she's already in the woodshed?


----------



## GB

Does anyone want to go and check?


----------



## miniman

Is it not scarey to go there without being sent?


----------



## pdswife

Could we just sneak a peak though the back window?


----------



## DietitianInTraining

Miniman, would you do it if I gave you 5 bucks?


----------



## miniman

Would 5 bucks be enough to cope for the Post traumatic Disorder that may result?


----------



## pdswife

Don't you think you'd need more than five?


----------



## DietitianInTraining

sheesh, will $10.00 be enough??


----------



## miniman

Bear in mind 5 bucks is only £2.50, do you think I may need more?


----------



## pdswife

Would 20 times that amount would work better??


----------



## miniman

What if Goodweed & Bucky Tom were anywhere near?


----------



## pdswife

Wouldn't you need a lot more in that case??


----------



## miniman

Would it be a bit like taking my life (or at least my ears) inton my hands?


----------



## pdswife

Are you willing to take that chance??


----------



## DietitianInTraining

Hm, Perhaps we'll just assume that's where Suzie is, and no one will go look??


----------



## pdswife

Could she just be working in her garden ??


----------



## miniman

Do you think we could shout "hello Suzie" really loud and she will come back?


----------



## pdswife

Shall I count to three and then we can all yet together??


----------



## miniman

Are you ready then?


----------



## pdswife

Ready or not ...shall we try?


----------



## miniman

Is beginner chef going to join in?


----------



## DietitianInTraining

Oh, are you waiting for me??


----------



## pdswife

Ready......?


----------



## miniman

Ready to go, 3,2,1 , can we yell?


----------



## pdswife

SUZI where oh where are you??


----------



## miniman

Is there a response, waiting?


----------



## DietitianInTraining

Do you think I yelled loud enough?


----------



## pdswife

Did she hear us??


----------



## miniman

suzi, Suzi, SUzi, SUZi, SUZI, where are you?


----------



## GB

Is she ignoring us?


----------



## suziquzie

OMG!!! did you know it worked???
Did you know I would have rather been in the woodshed?


----------



## suziquzie

Why would it be so traumatic to see me in the window anyway? Do I need a bag over my head?


----------



## pdswife

you'd rather be in the wood shed than with us???????????


----------



## miniman

Was it lego girl again?


----------



## suziquzie

didn;t you catch my drift, I'd have reather been in the woodshed than where i was?


----------



## pdswife

well...where were you and can you believe I'm being paid now to ask you these questions??


----------



## suziquzie

have you ever tried to eat dinner with lego girl when the beans she was expecting was NOT baked beans?


----------



## miniman

Was it that nasty?


----------



## pdswife

is she happy now??  Is mommy happy??


----------



## suziquzie

was she that nasty?!?!


----------



## suziquzie

is she counting to 10 in spanish now?


----------



## pdswife

Do you need a hug...?


----------



## miniman

What kind of beans where they?


----------



## pdswife

Are then any leftover for tomorrow???


----------



## suziquzie

Didn't you read whats for dinner tonight?


----------



## pdswife

Do you know I haven't seen it in quite awhile.. I am at work you know??


----------



## suziquzie

still? when are you done?


----------



## miniman

That sounded good. Do you know my youngest probably would have objected too?


----------



## pdswife

Is it 5:00 yet?
Can I go home??


----------



## suziquzie

he will eat curry but not that?!?
like melon boy (found 4 yo a name) will eat spinach leaves not grilled pork?


----------



## pdswife

My son loved oyster when he was little.. is that strange?


----------



## suziquzie

did you know it is 547 here so you are very late? can you tell them you operate on central time after noon?


----------



## pdswife

Do you know I wish I could do that??


----------



## miniman

It is nearly midnight here, could you switch to BST?


----------



## suziquzie

how did that interview go?


----------



## pdswife

If I did that ..wouldn't I miss ER, did you know it was on tonight??


----------



## pdswife

suziquzie said:


> how did that interview go?


 

Did you know that I want that job very badly but
That I can't take it even if they offered because it 
only pays 10 dollars an hour??


----------



## suziquzie

isn't that better than the car painting people's attitude prob?
what do you need to take the job?
OH YEAH isn't the office back tonight also?


----------



## pdswife

Did you know .. I need at least 13 an hour but 15 is my goal and did you know
I can't afford to take less??

Is the Office back on tonight??


----------



## suziquzie

yes it is!!!! Is it expensive to live in Seattle?
Did you know I went there once when I was 6?


----------



## pdswife

It's expensive but.. would you like to come back and visit anyway??


----------



## suziquzie

is it snowing there?


----------



## pdswife

isn't NO snow a wonderful thing??


----------



## suziquzie

how would i know it wont STOP!?!?


----------



## pdswife

did you know that really sucks big time????


----------



## suziquzie

did you know i have satellite internet here in the woods, and I have to keep going outside to wipe off slush to stay online?


----------



## pdswife

oh goodness..do you know it keeps getting worse everytime you answer?


----------



## DietitianInTraining

Do you know I think I would be misserable there??


----------



## suziquzie

do you know you get used to it, as much as i thought i never would?


----------



## pdswife

Do you think that would happen for me...with my need to be warm??


----------



## suziquzie

did you know i used to live on the other coast? 
didnt it happen for me with my need to be warm and outside and tan and in the garden and taking walks and running around and........?????
(sorrry. cabin fever. bad.)


----------



## pdswife

oh goodness
Do you know I think you need a break?


----------



## suziquzie

what, have i been here with the small people too much?
do you know you are done in 10 min?!?


----------



## pdswife

did you know I was just writing to say good bye??

Did you know that now it'll take an hour to get home but at this point I don't care??


----------



## suziquzie

bye bye??


----------



## pdswife

Hello ???  ANy one home??


----------



## babetoo

pdswife said:


> Hello ??? ANy one home??


 
is this a knock-knock joke? 


babe


----------



## pdswife

I don't know any jokes..do you?


----------



## suziquzie

how would you tell a joke in a question?


----------



## pdswife

Why did the chicken cross the road??


----------



## suziquzie

was it to get to the ROOSTER on the other side?


----------



## pdswife

was there a rooster?


----------



## suziquzie

why did the cow cross the road?


----------



## pdswife

Ummmm, to get a milk shake??


----------



## suziquzie

didn't you know it was to get to the moooooooooooovie theater?


----------



## pdswife

Do you know I just LOL??


----------



## suziquzie

can I tell my son since that's his favorite?


----------



## pdswife

Does he laugh everytime you tell it>?


----------



## PJP

What the hell?


----------



## pdswife

Suzi, did we lose you again?


----------



## suziquzie

Can't a girl sleep?


----------



## GB

Where do you want to sleep?


----------



## suziquzie

is there a bad place to sleep?


----------



## GB

Would under George Costanzas desk count?


----------



## suziquzie

icky would you sleep there?


----------



## middie

Or in a bus station ?


----------



## GB

What about a ditch?


----------



## suziquzie

so you're saying there are bad places to sleep?


----------



## GB

Have you ever slept in a ditch?


----------



## suziquzie

isn't the lower level of my house technically a ditch with walls?


----------



## GB

Can it be a ditch if there is a roof?


----------



## suziquzie

why can't it?


----------



## GB

What is the definition of a ditch?


----------



## middie

Want me to get the dictionary ?


----------



## suziquzie

do you have a dictionary handy?


----------



## GB

Who still uses hard cover dictionaries when we have the internet?


----------



## suziquzie

doesn't my 2nd grader?


----------



## GB

Should his name now be dictionary boy?


----------



## suziquzie

did you know it's more like game boy since he hates the dictionary?


----------



## GB

Does he have to use it much?


----------



## suziquzie

Did you know it's only when we make him?


----------



## GB

Does he get annoyed when you make him?


----------



## suziquzie

isn't he always annoyed with us because we "make him do stuff"?


----------



## GB

Isn't that a sons job?


----------



## suziquzie

could it be one of his many jobs, right up there with scooping the catbox?


----------



## GB

Can I hire him to scoop mine?


----------



## suziquzie

Do you have 50 cents?


----------



## GB

Is that all it takes?


----------



## suziquzie

well wouldnt he need an airplane for yours also?


----------



## GB

That would be more than 50 cents huh?


----------



## suziquzie

are you thinking its not worth it to hire him?


----------



## GB

When will my son be old enough to do it?


----------



## suziquzie

are they ever too young?


----------



## GB

Can a 7 month old hold the scoop?


----------



## suziquzie

do you think he may put it in his mouth?


----------



## GB

Is there anything he doesn't put in his mouth?


----------



## suziquzie

why must they do that?


----------



## GB

Do they think we are weird because we don't? Are they sitting there looking at us thinking Hey there is something right there. Why are you not putting it in your mouth?


----------



## suziquzie

How could I be the wierd one when they put things in thier noses?


----------



## GB

Has she done it again?


----------



## suziquzie

do you know she hasn't but thinks the dr can help her if she does?


----------



## GB

Is she right?


----------



## suziquzie

dont we all know i cant help her?


----------



## GB

Maybe you should become a doctor?


----------



## suziquzie

isn't it a little late for that?


----------



## GB

Is it ever too late?


----------



## suziquzie

isn't my life almost half over already?


----------



## GB

Aren't people living much longer these days?


----------



## suziquzie

do I have to??


----------



## GB

Don't you want to?


----------



## suziquzie

Can i answer that in about 20 more years?


----------



## GB

Can I hold you to that?


----------



## suziquzie

LOL will DC be around that long?


----------



## GB

Will it evolve into something even better?


----------



## miniman

With so many youngsters on the board, is there any choice?


----------



## suziquzie

who are you callin' youngster??


----------



## miniman

Do you not want to be a youngster?


----------



## GB

Are any of us youngsters?


----------



## suziquzie

uh, do you know i have mixed feelings on that?


----------



## GB

Can we be young and old at the same time?


----------



## miniman

Is that what you call "young at heart"?


----------



## GB

If you get a heart transplant from someone younger than you does that also make you young at heart?


----------



## pdswife

If I get a heart transplant... will I still love the same people?


----------



## GB

Does love really come from the heart?


----------



## pdswife

Isn't that what I was asking you?


----------



## GB

Was i not paying enough attention?


----------



## pdswife

Do you have other things on your mind this morning?


----------



## GB

Don't I always?


----------



## pdswife

Are you too busy to enjoy life?


----------



## GB

Can I be too busy and enjoy life at the same time?


----------



## pdswife

If you know how can
you tell me please???


----------



## GB

Do you even have to ask?


----------



## pdswife

isn't asking what I'm supposed to do?


----------



## suziquzie

Did you know I just wiped my slush again and should be good again for a whole 'nother half hour?


----------



## pdswife

lol.. are your hands very cold??


----------



## suziquzie

did you know i got smart enough last time to wear a glove?


----------



## pdswife

just one glove..what about your other hand?


----------



## suziquzie

Oh, I;m not Michael Jackson?


----------



## pdswife

would ya sing me a little tune?


----------



## YT2095

"Somewhere over the rainbow" suit ya?


----------



## pdswife

How about Seasons in the Sun instead??


----------



## suziquzie

who is that sung by?


----------



## pdswife

Do you know a man named Terry Jacks?


----------



## suziquzie

should I?.......


----------



## pdswife

don't you know 
he sings that song and you often hear it in elevators?


----------



## suziquzie

oh, like Barry Manilow?


----------



## pdswife

Did you know I just downloaded a bunch of Berry to my Zune player?


----------



## suziquzie

Do you hang out with my MIL at Barry concerts?


----------



## pdswife

Do you think she'd want to go see Neil Diamond?


----------



## suziquzie

should i ask her?


----------



## pdswife

Would you ask for me, did you know I'm almost out of time before my "day" begins?


----------



## babetoo

pdswife said:


> Would you ask for me, did you know I'm almost out of time before my "day" begins?


 
how can that be? please explain


babe


----------



## suziquzie

gotta work again?


----------



## pdswife

Do you know this is my LIST for the day

Interview
Fred Meyers
Target
Post office
Safeway
clean house
pack
make dinner
watch Battlestar 
Go to bed...??


----------



## suziquzie

Do you know thats a long list?


----------



## miniman

How much of your list will you achieve?


----------



## pdswife

Do you know I have to get it all done...?


----------



## suziquzie

Do you know i get up at 4 am to get my list started without people buggin me?


----------



## miniman

Well, can my list be considered a work of fiction?


----------



## suziquzie

do you folks need some list assistance?
did you know i do my list while i ask and answer all these questions?


----------



## miniman

There is no problem with the list, could there be with the fulfillment?


----------



## suziquzie

would the list be finished if you were not here?


----------



## miniman

Would there not be another distraction?


----------



## suziquzie

is that possible?


----------



## GB

Isn't anything possible?


----------



## miniman

Have you played peggle?


----------



## GB

What is peggle?


----------



## miniman

Have you visited www.popcap.com?


----------



## GB

Do you go there often?


----------



## miniman

DO you know you can buy games & download them?


----------



## GB

Do you have any idea how much time I have wasted on that site already?


----------



## miniman

Addictive isn't it?


----------



## pdswife

Can it be good to have an addiction?


----------



## mudbug

depends on the object of your addiction, doesn't it?


----------



## pdswife

would you recommend?


----------



## mudbug

you wouldn't want me to lead you down a bad path, now would you?


----------



## FrankButlar

depends, what are the spoils at the end?


----------



## mudbug

now, now, Frank (bvn, btw), do you think it's nice to point out grammar issues on your first post?


----------



## pdswife

Isn't the main rule here at DC be nice and friendly to each and everyone?


----------



## suziquzie

wanna know my addiction?


----------



## pdswife

Is it Brandy??


----------



## suziquzie

could it be???


----------



## Mama

Would you want it to be?


----------



## FrankButlar

(sorry, I changed it anyway)

Or could it be Barley?


----------



## pdswife

(no worries)


Or could it be that your addicted to mowing the lawn?


----------



## FrankButlar

do you like smelling grass?


----------



## pdswife

Isn't freshly cut grass a good smell to smell?


----------



## FrankButlar

that depends, are you allergic?


----------



## Mama

No, Are you?


----------



## pdswife

who is allergic?


----------



## Mama

Maybe the people who don't like to smell freshly cut grass?


----------



## pdswife

but,,,, who doesn't like it?


----------



## FrankButlar

I'm sorry, what?


----------



## pdswife

Is life fair?


----------



## Mama

Why?  What happened to you?


----------



## pdswife

Nothing..what happened with you?


----------



## suziquzie

has your grass made you paranoid?


----------



## Mama

Doesn't it depend upon how tall the grass is?


----------



## suziquzie

Do you know if it was too tall we would lose pds' ??


----------



## Maverick2272

Did you know that the prairie grass was so tall you couldn't see the wheels on the covered wagons and that is why they called them prairie schooners?


----------



## suziquzie

were you there?


----------



## Maverick2272

You think I am that old??


----------



## suziquzie

didn't you go to school with Abe like my Dad?


----------



## Maverick2272

Did you know I graduated high school in 91 and still feel old?


----------



## pdswife

how old are you?


----------



## Maverick2272

Would you believe I am 35 years old?


----------



## pdswife

would you believe that I'm even older than that?


----------



## Maverick2272

Can you believe I had open heart surgery at 35??!???


----------



## pdswife

my father had his first stroke at 40 ...do you think I should be worried?


----------



## suziquzie

should I be afraid of 34????


----------



## Mama

Are you saying he's older than dirt?


----------



## Mama

Am I a little late on that post?


----------



## pdswife

isn't it better to be late than never show up at all?


----------



## Maverick2272

DW is 37, you know how quick I got her a Dr.'s appointment to get a thorough check up?
And did you know she still hasn't gone to get her blood work done??


----------



## suziquzie

did you know TJ and I were late for our own wedding?


----------



## Mama

Did you know that I don't like dr.'s either?


----------



## Maverick2272

How did you manage that?


----------



## Mama

suziquzie said:


> did you know TJ and I were late for our own wedding?


Did they think you had eloped?


----------



## suziquzie

would it be silly to elope after 6 years and 2 kids?


----------



## Maverick2272

What if you eloped after 2 years and 6 kids?


----------



## pdswife

don't ya think that's the perfect time to elope??


didn't you want a vacation with hubby but now kids in tow??


----------



## Maverick2272

Can't we trade kids for vacations?


----------



## suziquzie

when can we start that one?!?!?!?!


----------



## suziquzie

Maverick2272 said:


> What if you eloped after 2 years and 6 kids?


 

Do you have trouble with math?


----------



## pdswife

How did you know ???


----------



## Maverick2272

You never heard of that couple in Des Moines that had 5 or 6 at once?


----------



## suziquzie

do ya know i forgot about multiples, cuz i was too busy THANKING THE LORD i never had any?


----------



## Maverick2272

Can you believe I was once crazy enough to actually want twins?


----------



## suziquzie

do you know lego girl may have been twins, i thought i lost her at one point?


----------



## Maverick2272

Did you know every time you say Lego girl I get an image of a little girl made up entirely of Legos?


----------



## suziquzie

wouldn't that be a better thought than the actual reason?


----------



## pdswife

How is lego girl today..did she like her dinner?


----------



## suziquzie

does not screaming about it while you're not eating it count as liking it?


----------



## pdswife

Isn't that a step in the right direction?


----------



## suziquzie

it is better than yesterday isn't it?


----------



## pdswife

Wouldn't any thing be an improvement over yesterday?


----------



## Maverick2272

Is that better than decorating the walls with it?


----------



## pdswife

Well, wouldn't the red beans make a nice piece of art work?


----------



## suziquzie

wouldn't it be hard to clean?


----------



## pdswife

wouldn't you want to save it to show her when she brings her first boyfriend home?


----------



## suziquzie

why cant she go to his house?
Did you know i gotta go to bed to go to work at 4am and I'm really sleepy even WIth a nap? (oops)


----------



## pdswife

Are you going to have sweet dreams?

Nighty night!!!


----------



## jennyhill

Did you had your dinner ?


----------



## cara

wouldn' a breakfast be more suitable?


----------



## pdswife

Did you know we are going out for breakfast?


----------



## alisontomsmum

are you going somewhere nice?


----------



## miniman

Did you know I laugh a lot when catching up on the posts?
Did you have a nice breakfast pds?


----------



## pdswife

Can I tell you when we get back Miniman, 
did you know we're are just getting ready to leave ???


----------



## miniman

Sorry, just so I can work out the time difference,  what is your time there?


----------



## pdswife

Is it ok with you if I tell you that right now it is 12:52 in the afternoon and that breakfast was great but, did you know I ate way toooo much?


----------



## miniman

Is it not the case that we all do?
Did you know that Washington State is somewhere I want to visit for the natural histroy?


----------



## babetoo

miniman said:


> Is it not the case that we all do?
> Did you know that Washington State is somewhere I want to visit for the natural histroy?


 
when u go , will u bring me back some apples?



babe


----------



## miniman

What sort of apples do you like?


----------



## suziquzie

are granny smith alright?


----------



## miniman

Would pink lady be better?


----------



## suziquzie

aren't those swell?


----------



## miniman

Have you woken up now Suzie?


----------



## suziquzie

did you know i did but now my "real job" calls and i need to feed the masses?


----------



## miniman

Enjoy it, hope she eats tonight. Can I say good night?


----------



## suziquzie

do you think i wouldn't let you?

have a great night!


----------



## pdswife

When you come to washington will you call us and let us make you dinner?


----------



## alisontomsmum

Do You Think She Could Refuse An Offer Like That?


----------



## suziquzie

doesn't it depend on weather or not she can cook?


----------



## miniman

Is there any doubt that pds can cook?


----------



## suziquzie

have you ever eaten anything she's cooked?


----------



## miniman

No, but have you read the descriptions of what she cooks?


----------



## suziquzie

Do you think I could come up with such great stuff if I had the amount of alone time she has?


----------



## miniman

Would you like to try?


----------



## suziquzie

who wouldn't?


----------



## pdswife

Are you guys talking about me again??


----------



## suziquzie

were your ears tingling?


----------



## pdswife

and can you add turning really red>??


----------



## suziquzie

do you have a sunburn already?


----------



## miniman

Are you there yet?


----------



## pdswife

Did you know I just woke up from my first nap in the sunshine>??


----------



## suziquzie

am i JEALOUS?


----------



## pdswife

Should I lie and say it's HORRID here??


----------



## suziquzie

isn't lieing a sin?


----------



## pdswife

Isn't sinning what vacation is all about?


----------



## miniman

Would it not be netter to be in rainy England with the hail storms and cold?


----------



## pdswife

I love England and do you know I'd love to be there?


----------



## suziquzie

does it hail in england?


----------



## pdswife

Doesn't it hail everywhere it's cold?


----------



## miniman

Did you know that yesterday, I had to put the shopping in the car during a hailstorm?


----------



## suziquzie

isnt the weather the same in seattle and london?


----------



## pdswife

Do you live in the country or in the city


----------



## miniman

Well Basingstoke is neither, a large town with the country nearby. Can you understand my dream of living in the country?


----------



## suziquzie

would you like to move into the country with me and mine?


----------



## miniman

Would that not disturb the peace & quiet?


----------



## pdswife

I have a bear that lives in our back yard.. is that country enough for you??


----------



## miniman

Is that exciting for you?


----------



## pdswife

Wouldn't it be exciting for everyone?


----------



## miniman

Do you look after it or just stay out of its way?


----------



## pdswife

Will you be upset if I tell you we feed it apples?


----------



## miniman

Is it tame then?


----------



## suziquzie

do you know I am terrified of my kids playing outside due to our neighborhood roaming bear?


----------



## pdswife

It's very wild... we leave the apples in a pile and the bear comes late at night.. is that all right??


----------



## suziquzie

would i be asking for a visit with a compost pile?


----------



## pdswife

lolll why would you want to visit a pile of compost??


----------



## suziquzie

DUH!! did you know I was asking about a BEAR visit????


----------



## miniman

Have fun and sleep well. What's for breakfast (Bear steak)?


----------



## suziquzie

will we see you tomorrow mini? why are you mini are you short?


----------



## pdswife

While bear steak is GREAT.. .don't ya think that it would be hard to find in Mexico?


----------



## miniman

Is there none in the freezer section?


----------



## pdswife

Shall I look ...??  Have you ever tried a bear steak?


----------



## suziquzie

Is there a reason you are looking for Mexican bear steaks at 4 am?!?


----------



## pdswife

Did you know it's only 3:51 here?


----------



## suziquzie

Does that mean you're even crazier to be up so early?


----------



## miniman

Is it up early or to bed very late?


----------



## suziquzie

Do you think she finally went to bed?


----------



## GB

Have you checked?


----------



## middie

Can I go back to sleep ? And why do I have to work today... AGAIN ?!?!


----------



## pdswife

do you work for the satifaction of taking care of your son?


----------



## suziquzie

is it satisfying to be with these monsters today?


----------



## GB

Is he at least a friendly monster?


----------



## suziquzie

is throwing a fit in the middle of the driveway friendly?


----------



## pdswife

are you not glad that you live on five acres and no one can see these fits??


----------



## GB

Have you taped it and put it up on you tube?


----------



## suziquzie

wouldn't it just so happen our closest neighbor is about 200 feet away and was in his driveway at the time?


----------



## babetoo

*fits*

why do u care what other people think?


babe


----------



## suziquzie

did you know i embarrass incredibly easily?


----------



## pdswife

so..are you saying you dont like to be on stage??


----------



## suziquzie

why do you think it took me so long to plan a "wedding" at the courthouse?


----------



## pdswife

did you know that we got married at a court house too and one of the reasons was that I'd have been to embarrassed to walk down to the priest in front of all those people??


----------



## suziquzie

are we related?


----------



## Wart

Was Daddy a traveling man?


----------



## suziquzie

nope.  ?????????


----------



## pdswife

did you know my dad likes laying on the couch more than he likes anything else??


----------



## miniman

Is he related to my dad?


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Did you know that my Dad loved to go shopping in his later years? Can you imagine how much fun it was to visit with him?


----------



## pdswife

What did he like to shop for??


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Did you know he loved to shop for groceries, books, electronic stuff, and even just run errands?


----------



## pdswife

did he like shopping for clothes too??


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Can you believe he did? But wouldn't you know only for _his_ clothes?


----------



## pdswife

ya mean he didn't like waiting while other people shopped for theirs????


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Do you think he would admit that was the reason???


----------



## pdswife

why do men have a problem with admitting that??


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Is it because they have so many _bigger_ problems they have to admit to?


----------



## pdswife

lolol ya mean like being WRONG???


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Isn't it funny that's the first thing we both thought of???


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Do you think we have ESP?


----------



## pdswife

Did you read my mind or did I read yours??


----------



## miniman

Do you think I should stay out of this conversation?


----------



## Gossie

Aren't men always wrong?


----------



## middie

So why do they always think they're right ????


----------



## pdswife

My hubby just sent me to Mexico...was that wrong or right??


----------



## SixSix210

We all secretly know we are right, but agree to the 'fact' that we are 'wrong' to avoid confrontation, right?


----------



## miniman

Do us men on the board have to hide right now?
PDS I think your husband was right, if his reasons were right.


----------



## suziquzie

What are you hiding from?


----------



## pdswife

where are you hiding at??


----------



## suziquzie

who me or mini and the men?


----------



## pdswife

um...wasn't I asking miniman... ever wonder why his name is mini??


----------



## suziquzie

wont he tell us? do you wonder if he is short?


----------



## pdswife

or does he like wearing mini-skirts??


----------



## suziquzie

nahhhh.... do ya think he should hurry up and answer before we get carried away?


----------



## pdswife

would we do that????


----------



## suziquzie

wouldn't you?


----------



## pdswife

didn't I ask first??


----------



## kitchenelf

pdswife said:


> didn't I ask first??



Is it raining where you are?


----------



## suziquzie

what if i forgot the question?


----------



## miniman

I'm called miniman because my surname starts with "mini" and that was my nickname at school. It is also a joke as I'm 6ft 3 and weigh rather a lot more than I should. 
Why shouldn't we hide when we are getting dissed (I'm only ever wrong in DW's opinion)?


----------



## suziquzie

do people in England get dissed or just disrespected?


----------



## miniman

Is there a difference?


----------



## suziquzie

doesnt everyone use proper english there?


----------



## miniman

Some people would ask - what is proper English?


----------



## suziquzie

wouldn't you know better than I? If I am not in England technically am I speaking english as a second language?


----------



## miniman

Now that raise a question - is your english another language or just a dialect?


----------



## suziquzie

wouldn't you say it's american, yours is english?


----------



## miniman

American is English but "not as we know it", a dialect rather than a foreign language, much as people in Scotland talk very different from my area. Does your version of American vary from PDS's?


----------



## suziquzie

do you know I've never heard her speak, but when I was little I spoke "NewYorkish" now I speak "Minnesotan"?


----------



## miniman

I grew up in Africa and I speak very different now. Do you want to know why?


----------



## pdswife

kitchenelf said:


> Is it raining where you are?


 

no but did you know it is very hazy and a little cloudy??


----------



## kitchenelf

pdswife said:


> no but did you know it is very hazy and a little cloudy??



Did YOU know that I maybe won't question you now for being on your computer so much whilst in such a divine place?


----------



## pdswife

lol... can I tell you I'm on my deck watching the ocean and the pelicans and people watching the people on the beach?


----------



## miniman

Are they doing anything interesting?


----------



## pdswife

Did you know one man is going to have very fresh fish for dinner and another is playing in the surf with his baby??


----------



## suziquzie

miniman said:


> I grew up in Africa and I speak very different now. Do you want to know why?


 
Sorry I went outside to play. Why do you speak differently, or why did you leave Africa?


----------



## miniman

Do you know I lived in Zimbabwe and my white family did not want to stay and I felt different so got rid of accent.  Did you have nice time outside, any bears?


----------



## suziquzie

If there were bears would I know it right away?


----------



## pdswife

would you know when YOUR leg became ITs dinner??


----------



## suziquzie

Wouldn't I be pretty stupid not to know then?


----------



## pdswife

wouldn't that depend if he started with the leg or the head?

(sorry..gross)


----------



## suziquzie

do you know thats not a bad point? If he came up from behind and got me head first, would I have known there was a bear out there? 

(now I'm paranoid to go back OUTSIDE)


----------



## pdswife

could you take a nice drive instead?


----------



## suziquzie

Could I do that if I just had a Brandy (small) and I am waiting for the school bus?


----------



## pdswife

lol.. can you wait until tomorrow for that drive?


----------



## suziquzie

didn't I drive enough this morning?


----------



## pdswife

How many miles did you put on the car??


----------



## suziquzie

LOL only 25 does that count?


----------



## pdswife

lol.. can we let it count but only a little tiny tiny bit??


----------



## suziquzie

did you know it really is only a little bit, DH drives 60 miles one way and I drive 20?


----------



## pdswife

60 miles do you mind if I say "holy cow" ???


----------



## miniman

Could it be that the bear would be more scared of you than you are of it?


----------



## pdswife

Does the bear think that suzi will shoot it??


----------



## suziquzie

isn't that CRAZY!?!?


----------



## miniman

Can Suzie shoot?


----------



## suziquzie

wow I send 1 IM to SIL and the subject is changed?????


----------



## pdswife

did you know my hubby shot a bear and now we have a bear rug??


----------



## miniman

Is it comfortable?


----------



## pdswife

would you like to see a photo of said bear?


----------



## miniman

Are you able to post it?


----------



## suziquzie

Can we? If I hear of a neighborhood bear again will you and Paul come for a visit?


----------



## pdswife

can I pm you with the link..did you know I got in lots of trouble for posting it before??

Can you send me your address suzi Paul would love to take care of the bear for you?


----------



## suziquzie

do you mind if I tell you go ahead?


----------



## pdswife

Do you want me to cook you a fantastic bear stew??


----------



## suziquzie

have you done that before?


----------



## miniman

What does bear meat taste like?


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Doesn't it taste like chicken?


----------



## suziquzie

have you been off eating chicken FM, and thats why you havent been here?


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Would you believe I've been at the coast drinking wine? Did you miss me? Did you know I missed ya'll?


----------



## suziquzie

did you know i missed you til you said where you were????
was DH with you at least?


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Would you believe I went with just my 5 year old and that it was a lovely little mini-vacation for me? And did you know I spent 3 days tearing out a wall and laying ceramic tile at my next door neighbor's house and she loves it?


----------



## suziquzie

do you know i have lived here for 3 years and never even TALKED to my closest neighbor??? or that I would take that vacation in a heartbeat??


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Did you know my next door neighbor there is one of my best friends? Would you like to meet me at the coast with Lego girl and we'll find some more walls to tear out?


----------



## suziquzie

do i HAVE to bring her????????


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Couldn't she play with Fisher while we lay on the beach or watch movies or gossip or tear up someone else's house?


----------



## suziquzie

dont you think fisher and nathan would drown her for fun?


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Couldn't we punish them if they did?


----------



## pdswife

how would you punish them??


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Maybe we could make them watch chick-flicks with us?


----------



## pdswife

or could you eat brownies and not let them have any??


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Why would I _ever_ share any brownies with them?


----------



## pdswife

cuz, they'd cry too loud if you didn't??


----------



## LPBeier

I am to presume that you three really DO love your kids......aren't I?


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Couldn't I just give them oatmeal cookies since I don't like them anyway?


----------



## LPBeier

The cookies or the kids?


----------



## Fisher's Mom

LPBeier said:


> The cookies or the kids?


----------



## pdswife

do they like the oatmeal cookies??


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Who knows?


----------



## suziquzie

can i have the oatmeal cookies?


----------



## pdswife

would you like a glass of milk to go with them??


----------



## suziquzie

Will it be over ice with Kahlua and vodka?


----------



## pdswife

How about kahlua but no vodka??


----------



## suziquzie

could anything with kahlua be bad?


----------



## pdswife

wouldn't liver with a kahlua gravy be bad??


----------



## suziquzie

that would be NASTY how wrong was I????


----------



## pdswife

lol  I thought we decided that it was the men who were always wrong...or am I wrong about that??


----------



## suziquzie

no you are not wrong, why would i think anyone would comeup with kahlua and LIVER????


----------



## pdswife

could it have anything to do with the two pina coladas and a pineapple rum drink??


----------



## suziquzie

or maybe you are just a lover of liver?


----------



## pdswife

Did you know that I do like liver??


----------



## suziquzie

Why?????????


----------



## pdswife

did you know I can make it taste good?


----------



## suziquzie

are you a saint?


----------



## pdswife

lololo  my father still thinks I'm going to become a nun...how silly is that?


----------



## suziquzie

yeah, how late are ya for THAT???


----------



## pdswife

Does being married and having a 23 year odl son mean I can't be a nun??


----------



## suziquzie

I dont know, I'm not catholic, are you?


----------



## pdswife

I haven't gone to church in years...will they still let me be catholic??


----------



## suziquzie

can they kick you out for already being out?


----------



## pdswife

shouldn't the question be...can they force me back in when I still want to 
be out??


----------



## suziquzie

can anyone force you to do anything?


----------



## pdswife

can they force me if they YELL loud enough??


----------



## suziquzie

don't you have any earplugs?


----------



## pdswife

Do you think Paul would let me borrow some of his??


----------



## suziquzie

is there a reason he wouldn't?


----------



## miniman

Will earplugs scream out your yell?


----------



## suziquzie

does paul have earplugs for when pds' is talking to him?


----------



## miniman

Is that a nice question to ask?


----------



## suziquzie

did it sound mean?


----------



## miniman

Would you like your children to say it to you?


----------



## suziquzie

would you believe my usband is wearing earplugs so he cant hear us right now?


----------



## miniman

Is it possible to use headphones instead so you pretned you are listening to something else?


----------



## pdswife

do you guys know that YOU MAKE ME GIGGLE???


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Are you in Mexico alone?


----------



## suziquzie

should he be listening to headphones while he is sleeping? 
and just what the heck is SO FUNNY?


----------



## miniman

Is she giggling at you Suzie or me?


----------



## pdswife

Is it wrong to be in Mexico alone?
Can't I giggle at both of you?
Head phones..wouldn't they be uncomfortable to sleep in??


----------



## babetoo

pdswife said:


> Is it wrong to be in Mexico alone?
> Can't I giggle at both of you?
> Head phones..wouldn't they be uncomfortable to sleep in??


 

why in the world would u want to do even one of those three things?



babe


----------



## Fisher's Mom

babetoo said:


> why in the world would u want to do even one of those three things?
> 
> 
> 
> babe


Do you know I'm with you on this, Babe? Wouldn't it have been more fun if she had taken us with her and we could all be giggling together with no need for headphones?


----------



## LPBeier

So, am I to understand that you are all going to Mexico wearing headphones?  Don't you think it will be everyone else around you that will be giggling?


----------



## suziquzie

don't ou think most people around here are already giggling at us?


----------



## LPBeier

Well, don't you agree that it is better to be laughed with then laughed at?  Don't you know that is one of the reasons I love DC?


----------



## middie

Isn't laughter the best medicine ?


----------



## LPBeier

And isn't it better to laugh than cry?


----------



## pdswife

but isn't laughing so hard that you cry even better??


----------



## suziquzie

have you done that lately?


----------



## middie

How long has it been since you did that ?


----------



## suziquzie

what time is it?


----------



## middie

It's 8:38 a.m. here. Don't you have a clock ?


----------



## suziquzie

are you wondering why i didn't just look at my own clock instead of asking?


----------



## middie

Don't you know it's too early for me to think right now ?


----------



## suziquzie

lol would you like me to think for you since I've been up awhile already?


----------



## middie

You'd do that for me ?


----------



## suziquzie

why wouldn't i?


----------



## middie

Do you know how much I like you ?


----------



## miniman

Can I confuse you with the time over here being 2:10pm?


----------



## suziquzie

why would i be confused?


----------



## pdswife

did you know it was only 7:13am here??


----------



## suziquzie

Is it 5:00 somewhere?


----------



## pdswife

Isn't that what Jimmy Buffet would say??


----------



## middie

Isn't it always 5 o'clock somewhere ?


----------



## suziquzie

did you know i cannot type fast enough now??


----------



## pdswife

Have you had too many brandys this morning??


----------



## suziquzie

lol no, did you know they opened up a chat room?


----------



## pdswife

who opened a chat room??


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Can someone explain about the chat room?


----------



## pdswife

suzi, are you too busy
in the chat room to answer?


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Who do you think she's chatting with? Do you think she likes them better than us?


----------



## suziquzie

could you 2 go check your PM's please???


----------



## pdswife

lol... Do you know I'm not sure if I should thank you for explaining chat to me or... yell at you??


----------



## suziquzie

will you tell me when you decide?


----------



## middie

How do I get myself out of there ??? lol


----------



## suziquzie

do you really want to???


----------



## pdswife

"you can check out but you can never leave" isn't that what the song says???


----------



## LPBeier

"you can check out any time you like, but you can never leave" - do you mind me correcting you?  Don't you think that could sort of the be DC themesong?  Why would you want to leave anyway?


----------



## suziquzie

do you know i am attempting to leave and cant?


----------



## LPBeier

The chat or DC in general?


----------



## suziquzie

do you know, it's both?


----------



## suziquzie

do you think this thread is getting lonely today?


----------



## pdswife

do you think we've been chatting tooooo much??


----------



## Maverick2272

Did you know I went into the chat room and there was only one person in it?


----------



## babetoo

Maverick2272 said:


> Did you know I went into the chat room and there was only one person in it?


 
was the one person, you?


babe


----------



## pdswife

did you chat to yourself??


----------



## suziquzie

do you know i think i just did?


----------



## LPBeier

Where is this chat room?  Or is it a secret?


----------



## suziquzie

did you know there is a thread in "announcements" that explains how to get there?


----------



## pdswife

Has everybody found chat now???


----------



## suziquzie

where are you?


----------



## pdswife

Can't you see me...??


----------



## LT72884

You guys are STILL playing this?


----------



## pdswife

How can we stop??


----------



## babetoo

pdswife said:


> How can we stop??


 
why would we want to stop?


babe


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Because we can't answer a question _without_ a question in real life????


----------



## pdswife

oh no... are you starting to do that too??


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Would you believe I can't stop? Do you think I need a 12 step program?


----------



## LT72884

pdswife said:


> oh no... are you starting to do that too??



Hmm, are you pointing fingers? (a figure of speech)


----------



## suziquzie

what finger are YOU pointing?


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Is it what my son calls the bad finger?


----------



## suziquzie

does he stick his pinky up and ask if it's bad?


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Hey - what do ya'll do with your _pinkies_?????


----------



## pdswife

should I be doing something with my pinkie??


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Aren't I wondering the same thing? Why won't Suzie tell us what what _she_ does with her pinkie to make it bad?


----------



## pdswife

maybe she wrapps her hubby around her little finger??  Do you think she feels guilty about that??


----------



## Fisher's Mom

I don't know, but wouldn't we all like to be able to do that?


----------



## pdswife

Do you think if we beg she could teach us?


----------



## Maverick2272

Do you think that is very nice to want to have your DH wrapped around your little finger?

(Seriously, looking at DW's pinky I can't see how I would ever be able to wrap myself around it!)


----------



## LPBeier

How do you know you aren't already wrapped around it Mav?


----------



## pdswife

yes, can you answer that Mavrick??


----------



## Maverick2272

Did you know I asked DW and she said she doesn't know how to put that?


----------



## pdswife

how come asking a question takes so much brain power???


----------



## miniman

Is it too early in the morning for me to think straight?


----------



## pdswife

what time is it miniman??


----------



## miniman

Did you know that at that point it was 7:15am?


----------



## pdswife

Do you know that is tooooo early to be up and about???


----------



## Maverick2272

Does anybody really know anything?


----------



## suziquzie

Do I know anything about pinky wrapping or is that another rumor going around about me?


----------



## Maverick2272

Shouldn't we ask you DH that question?


----------



## suziquzie

would you if you could?


----------



## Maverick2272

Why wouldn't I? Did you know I asked DW and she said at first she didn't know how to answer, then said partially?


----------



## suziquzie

do you know I would but he is out fixing my brakes?
Does that answer you all in itself????


----------



## Maverick2272

Are you sure he isn't messing with the brakes?


----------



## suziquzie

Do you know i almost just peeed my pants!?!?


----------



## Maverick2272

So, did it make ya wonder?


----------



## suziquzie

yes??????????


----------



## Maverick2272

Did you know, when DW used to work late, I would hide behind our tree and jump out and scare her?


----------



## suziquzie

why are you not divorced?


----------



## Maverick2272

Did you know I sometimes wonder that myself, but DW says she misses those days?


----------



## pdswife

Did you know paul would not be happy if I scared him like that??


----------



## suziquzie

what would he do?


----------



## Maverick2272

Can you believe I have all three of my kids into playing pranks?

(Just yesterday my 3 year old daughter jumped out of the kitchen door way to try and scare momma!)


----------



## pdswife

sounds like a fun house.. to live in... is it??


----------



## Maverick2272

Sometimes?


----------



## pdswife

just sometimes??


----------



## Maverick2272

Would saying 'the bad times were pretty bad but the good times are pretty darn good' make sense?


----------



## pdswife

Kind of like "It was the best of times, It was the worst of times"?


----------



## miniman

Isn't life just like that anyway?


----------



## pdswife

could you be right?


----------



## miniman

Am I ever wrong?


----------



## LPBeier

May I change the subject?  Would you believe my DH ACTUALLY called "just to say I love you"?


----------



## miniman

Wow, was that a surprise?


----------



## LPBeier

Would you believe the surprise was that he had just left 5 minutes before?


----------



## pdswife

Isn't that sweet... and isn't it nice to know they care??


----------



## suziquzie

Are ya gonna bake him something special now?


----------



## pdswife

How about some choco chip cookies??


----------



## suziquzie

oooo can i have some?


----------



## miniman

Are you going to share with all of us?


----------



## pdswife

Have you been a very good girl today??


----------



## suziquzie

I went to work against my will does that count?


----------



## pdswife

didn't you want to bake bread all day long??


----------



## suziquzie

do you know its not the work its the new owners i thought were so great?


----------



## pdswife

Were you wrong..don't you like the owners??


----------



## suziquzie

how on earth do i get that all into 1 little question?


----------



## pdswife

LOL... I'm sorry should I ask an easier question like, is it snowing today??


----------



## suziquzie

did you know its completely opposite of snowing right now and I just came back from a 2 mile walk?


----------



## pdswife

Did you know I did that today too only it was almost two miles each way??


----------



## suziquzie

do you know I would have kept going if the kids werent with me?


----------



## pdswife

Why is it that kids make everything harder??


----------



## suziquzie

shouldn't i enjoy them more?


----------



## pdswife

maybe when they are a little older??


----------



## suziquzie

when will that be?


----------



## pdswife

20 or 34 years from now???


----------



## suziquzie

did you know i was hoping you would say next tuesday?


----------



## Maverick2272

Are you impatient at all?


----------



## suziquzie

who me?????????


----------



## Maverick2272

Maybe more fitting, are there any patient people here?


----------



## pdswife

Do you hate waiting in line as much as I do??


----------



## Maverick2272

Aren't you glad we didn't grow up in Communist Russia and their long lines?


----------



## suziquzie

i grew up in NY isn't that close?


----------



## pdswife

Is washington closer to russia or is NY?


----------



## suziquzie

didnt you know i meant the lines?


----------



## Maverick2272

Is it time for a geography lesson?


----------



## pdswife

I know how to get from Seattle to Mexico do I
really need to know anything more??


----------



## SixSix210

how about how to get back?


----------



## suziquzie

why would she go back?


----------



## pdswife

did you know pauliewog was missing me??


----------



## suziquzie

is this of suprise to you?


----------



## pdswife

no but do you know what does surprise me??


----------



## suziquzie

what would be suprising you?


----------



## pdswife

lolll do you know he keeps writing to me to tell me how HARD it is to keep the house clean and how much time it takes???


----------



## suziquzie

LOL how messy can he be all by himself????


----------



## LPBeier

Did you know my DH thought housework was a piece of cake until I got laid up with my leg?


----------



## suziquzie

did you know mine doesnt care what the house looks like and it makes me CRAZY???


----------



## pdswife

Don't you think that would be easier than living with a neat freak??


----------



## miniman

Does not depend if you are a neat freak yourself?


----------



## pdswife

am I a neat freak??


----------



## suziquzie

what is the definition of a neat freak? can you just be a tidy freak?


----------



## pdswife

Can I have a while to think about that before I answer??


----------



## suziquzie

how long do you need?


----------



## babetoo

why do people say being neat is some how bad thing?



babe


----------



## miniman

is it beeing obsessively neat the bad thing?


----------



## pdswife

is it or isn't it..was the question ever really answered?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you really want to know the answer?  Do you want to meet my uber-organized friend?  Do you know that besides her household organization she can tell you on any given day  how many days it is to the next Christmas?


----------



## miniman

Do we actually answer questions or just ask them?


----------



## Wart

Why do you ask?


----------



## miniman

Is there a need to know?


----------



## LPBeier

Don't you know I answered your question?  That meeting my uber organized O/C friend would definitely show you whether or not super neatness is a good thing?


----------



## pdswife

yes but what if you are organized and your hubby is only organized in his own mind??


----------



## babetoo

pdswife said:


> yes but what if you are organized and your hubby is only organized in his own mind??


 
i have noticed that the messy ones in my family are the very ones that laugh and make remarks about my neatness. 

i can see it is a bad thing if it is carried to far where other people are affected by it. but as a general rule, an ordered life is a happy one.



babe


----------



## LPBeier

Wasn't that supposed to be worded in the form of a question?


----------



## babetoo

LPBeier said:


> Wasn't that supposed to be worded in the form of a question?


 
yes it was lp, got carried away i guess, 
question=what is wrong with being neat. 


babe


----------



## pdswife

Isn't it just being toooo neat that's a problem??


----------



## LPBeier

what would be worse - being too neat or being too messy?


----------



## pdswife

have you ever seen the tv show MONK?


----------



## LPBeier

Did you know my friend could be his O/C twin?


----------



## pdswife

Did you know that my husband is his twin?????


----------



## Maverick2272

Did you know DW has gone from wondering what it was I did all day long at home to wondering how it was I ever kept the house as clean as I did?

(most cause shes gotta do a lot of the housework while I am laid up... ahhhh vacation time!)


----------



## babetoo

i think being to messy is worse. come and see the way my grandson and his wife live.  looks like a third world country. they don't wash clothes , they just buy more. 

see messy is disgusting


babe


----------



## pdswife

Don't you think though that there is a difference between MESSY and Filthy DIRTY??


----------



## LPBeier

Maverick, so do you think you and I should play up this "take it easy for health reasons" thing so your DW and my DH can keep doing the house thing?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you mean messy as stuff being all over and filthy dirty meaning 10 layers of soap scum on the tub?


----------



## Maverick2272

LPBeier said:


> Maverick, so do you think you and I should play up this "take it easy for health reasons" thing so your DW and my DH can keep doing the house thing?



How much ya wanna bet I have every intention of doing that?


----------



## pdswife

How about 200 dollars Mavrick?


----------



## LPBeier

How long do you think you can get away with it?


----------



## luvs

did i say i'm obsessive compulsive like monk.


----------



## Maverick2272

Uh.... not long?


----------



## Maverick2272

pdswife said:


> How about 200 dollars Mavrick?



Is that $200 that I _won't_ try to drag it out, or $200 that I will?


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Who's putting up the $200?


----------



## Maverick2272

Wasn't Pdswife putting up the money? Don't you usually have to back your bets, so doesn't that mean I also have to put up $200?


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Wouldn't it be easier to wave a dust rag around and pretend to be cleaning?


----------



## Maverick2272

I was thinking the guilt trip approach would be better?


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Did you know all moms are adept at guilt?


----------



## pdswife

Did you know I do guilt almost as good as I do worry??


----------



## Maverick2272

Are you saying all moms are good at feeling guilty and worrying or making others feel guilty and worrying?

(cause DW can't do either of the latter, LOL)


----------



## Fisher's Mom

pdswife said:


> Did you know I do guilt almost as good as I do worry??


Doesn't that mean you're multi-talented?


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Maverick2272 said:


> Are you saying all moms are good at feeling guilty and worrying or making others feel guilty and worrying?
> 
> (cause DW can't do either of the latter, LOL)


Can't it be both?


----------



## Maverick2272

If you have the ability to make others feel guilty and worry why would you save any for yourself?


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Don't you know _our_ mothers make us feel guilty?


----------



## middie

Has your mom ever made you feel ashamed of yourself like mine has ?


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Did you know she still does and I can't figure out how to avoid it?


----------



## middie

Well if you do can you tell me how ?


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Shouldn't I share it with the world if I figured that out???

BTW, did I tell ya'll how nice it is to find you here tonight?


----------



## middie

You know it's nice seeing you here too ?
Would you be upset if I went to bed though ?


----------



## Fisher's Mom

How could I be upset when I'm going to bed, too?


----------



## middie

Are you as tired as I am ?
Maybe I'll see you here tomorrow morning ?


----------



## Maverick2272

Maybe you will have less guilt in the morning?


----------



## Pesky_Human

How can a bottle of great cab not solve insomnia?


----------



## pdswife

a whole bottle??? wouldn't that just cause a hangover?


----------



## middie

Why would anybody want a hangover ????


----------



## pdswife

Who said anyone wanted one?


----------



## Pesky_Human

From a bottle of wine? **** I feel like an alcoholic!

According to the French, a bottle is a single serving. I think they're onto something there. If you are drinking decent wine, no hangover should ensue. Of course, I am also a 230 lb. man, so a bottle my cause your mileage to vary.


----------



## pdswife

I'm much smaller than that..do you think I'd get sick?


----------



## suziquzie

do you need help drinking a bottle?


----------



## pdswife

Can I offer you the whole bottle Suzi, did you know I don't drink wine??


----------



## suziquzie

how soon can you get it here? what kind is it?


----------



## pdswife

ummmm.... well do you like red or white better?


----------



## suziquzie

could i really complain if it was a donated bottle? (chardonnay)


----------



## pdswife

would you forgive me if I lied ?


----------



## suziquzie

did you know i didn't think i was getting any wine anyway?

(I only get whine)


----------



## pdswife

Do you know I'm really sorry that I don't have any to give you?


----------



## Maverick2272

Is it bad that I would really love to have a drink or two or three or half dozen tonight?


----------



## pdswife

if it's bad to want them..how bad is it to have had them???  BURP!


----------



## Maverick2272

Is it OK to envy you?


----------



## pdswife

why envy me??


----------



## miniman

Have you not just had a holiday in Mexico?


----------



## suziquzie

is that what makes you envious?


----------



## miniman

does time lying in the sun, with no kids and drink to hand not make you envious?


----------



## Fisher's Mom

miniman said:


> does time lying in the sun, with no kids and drink to hand not make you envious?


Shouldn't you, Suzie and I go on a vacation with sun, sand, food drink and no kids, too?


----------



## babetoo

Fisher's Mom said:


> Shouldn't you, Suzie and I go on a vacation with sun, sand, food drink and no kids, too?


 
can i go too?


babe


----------



## suziquzie

When Do We Leave?????


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Don't you know I would have included you if I had realized you were here, babe? Isn't "the more the merrier" what they say?


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Shouldn't we go before the beach gets too crowded, Suzie?


----------



## miniman

If only my boss would agree to the time off?


----------



## pdswife

Maybe if you begged him really really hard and promised to bring him a gift??


----------



## suziquzie

Do you like your boss enough for a gift?


----------



## cara

did you know that the german word "Gift" means poison?


----------



## pdswife

Are you really sure??


----------



## miniman

Could it more that she needs to find a replacement member of staff, rather than she won't want me to go?


----------



## pdswife

are you easily replaceable??


----------



## suziquzie

doesn't it depend on what you are replaced with?


----------



## pdswife

I have another job interview today... do you think I can replace the old receptionist??


----------



## suziquzie

how old is she?


----------



## pdswife

How would I know???


( I think she was fired though!!)


----------



## suziquzie

if she were 100 years old wouldnt anyone be better?


----------



## pdswife

so, ya think 42 is better?


----------



## suziquzie

isnt that more than twice as good?


----------



## pdswife

Is 42 and 42  84?


----------



## suziquzie

how could it not be? maybe if it was celcius?


----------



## pdswife

Did you math was my worst subject?


----------



## suziquzie

did you meet paul in math class too?


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Did you know my hubby was my substitute math teacher in school? Did you know I got an A?


----------



## suziquzie

gee how on earth did you get that??


----------



## pdswife

were you teacher's pet??


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Do ya'll know I can't figure out how to explain "in a question" without it sounding really naughty?


----------



## pdswife

would it be like explaining that I married my best friend's boyfriend??


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Is she still your best friend?


----------



## pdswife

we still email does that count as friendship??


( she was married to someone else before Paul and I started dating...: )  )


----------



## Fisher's Mom

pdswife said:


> ( she was married to someone else before Paul and I started dating...: )


Can you guess what I was thinking til you explained that?


----------



## pdswife

LOLOL  Why do you think I explained...????


----------



## cara

did you think we thought wrong?


----------



## nbk12ul

Who's to say whats right or wrong?


----------



## pdswife

doesn't everyone have an opinion about that though?


----------



## cara

but does it mean he/she is right?


----------



## pdswife

Do we need a judge to decide the right and wrong of it??


----------



## mattmac

Don't you know that I am a judge?


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Does being judgmental count?


----------



## babetoo

don't think that counts, do you?




babe


----------



## cara

to change the subject - can you believe I willl go to bed now?


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Are you sleepy, or is it late in Germany?


----------



## miniman

It is 10:56 here, is Germany 1 hour lare?


----------



## pdswife

Has Cara left..is it too late to say goodnight??


----------



## meshoo96

It depends, what is your bed time?


----------



## pdswife

Is it alright with you if I go to bed in two hours?


----------



## LPBeier

Have you gone to bed yet?  Am I too late?


----------



## pdswife

Isn't it better to show up a little late than never show up at all?


----------



## LPBeier

so does this mean that this time I am the early bird?


----------



## meshoo96

will you really eat the worm if you get it?


----------



## pdswife

Do you bite the head off and then suck the juice out?


----------



## LPBeier

Would you believe that I would just cover it with more dirt and forget that I ever saw it?  Does that disappoint you?


----------



## pdswife

Did you know the disappointment is KILLING me???


----------



## LPBeier

Would you feel better if I told you that my friend's little brother actually ate a worm on a dare?  And did you know that she and I got into lots of trouble when he got sick and told on us?


----------



## pdswife

what kind of trouble did you get into?


----------



## suziquzie

did you get a whoopin?


----------



## pdswife

Did you have to sit in the naughty chair??


----------



## suziquzie

or did you have a naughty corner like my kids do?


----------



## pdswife

how often do they "get" to sit in the corner?


----------



## suziquzie

did you know i have one about to go there right now if he doesn't stop harassing his little brother?


----------



## pdswife

How long will he have to suffer being there??


----------



## suziquzie

1 minute for each year of age, so does that make it eight minutes?


----------



## pdswife

Does he wish he were 4 when it's his turn to sit in that corner??


----------



## suziquzie

aren't I glad I dont have to sit there?!?!?


----------



## pdswife

wouldn't you like a nice quiet place to sit and relax??


----------



## suziquzie

Is there such a place in my house?


----------



## pdswife

can you hide in the bathroom?


----------



## suziquzie

Can I bring the recliner in there and my cross-stitch?


----------



## pdswife

Do you do the counted cross-stich?


----------



## suziquzie

yep, but did you know I started to neglect it once I learned to knit then crochet?


----------



## LPBeier

would you believe we had to clean up his mess from getting sick and then my Mom invited my friend over for supper and served "dirt and worms" for dessert?  Do you know that even though it is just pudding, brownies and gummy worms I can't even look at that stuff even now?


----------



## pdswife

Do you make crochet blankets??


----------



## LPBeier

Did you know my last reply was from the discussion about getting my friend's brother to eat a worm?  Did you know that I am was busy getting ready to cater this afternoon and forgot to check to see if that question was the last question?  Do you forgive me?


----------



## suziquzie

LOL does a blanket count if its an American Flag but I haven't sewn the stars on yet, and it's been done for 6 months?


----------



## pdswife

How could we not forgive you???


----------



## pdswife

suziquzie said:


> LOL does a blanket count if its an American Flag but I haven't sewn the stars on yet, and it's been done for 6 months?


 

Do you think that's better than having had one 1/2 done in the closet for close to three years?????


----------



## suziquzie

is yours sitting with lego girl's half knit blanket?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know that I decided to do an original design hooked rug for my sister's wedding present?  Do you also know that it is still in my closet and they have been divorced for like 30 years?


----------



## pdswife

do any of us finish what we start??


----------



## babetoo

did u know i have a printed cross stitch kit in my sewing room closet? i have had it for ten years, trucked it twice across country. haven't stitched a stitch.



babe


----------



## pdswife

lol.. did you know I have a few of those too??


----------



## LPBeier

So if none of us finishes any of these things, how come there as so many nice blankets and quilts and cross-stitches out there?  Who are the trators who are actully accomplishing these things?


----------



## pdswife

Did you know it was nap time and that I'll have to answer that question a little later???


----------



## LPBeier

Did you know that I have to go and serve cheesecake and turkey for a wedding and won't be back so you can have a nice long nap?


----------



## pdswife

What if I want a six hour nap??


----------



## suziquzie

did you know i used to finish my things when i only had 1 kid?

(my favorite finished cross-stitch is christmas darnit i cant keep it displayed! I framed it and everything!!!!!!)


----------



## pdswife

why can't you?

 I have a few snowmen that I keep out all the year long...is that wrong??


----------



## SixSix210

how do you keep them from melting?


----------



## Maverick2272

Icey stare?


----------



## LPBeier

Did you know that you could probably keep snowmen from melting in my in-laws' house?  Did you know they keep it that cold?


----------



## pdswife

would you rather be cold or would you rather be HOT??


----------



## LPBeier

Would you actually believe I would rather be cold because you can layer up or snuggle under the covers?


----------



## Spicy Meataball

What if the fun havin blonde washed the blanket in Tide and im allergic? Would I get a rash?


----------



## pdswife

would you have bumps and a bad itch??


----------



## suziquzie

would the bumps disgust the fun loving blonde?


----------



## Spicy Meataball

Would they match the bumps on the fun loving blonde?


----------



## suziquzie

do i really want to know that?


----------



## pdswife

If you find out..will you tell me too?


----------



## suziquzie

do i have to find out?


----------



## pdswife

will something bad happen if you find out?


----------



## suziquzie

dont we always manage to chase away the new guys that try this game?
Where did the cop and little Matty go?


----------



## LPBeier

Did you know that I'm still here?  Is that a bad thing?


----------



## pdswife

did you know
that I"m glad you're still here LP??


----------



## LPBeier

Do you realize that I love to be here?  And do you know that by here I mean DC AND this thread?


----------



## pdswife

Isn't this a great place?


----------



## Maverick2272

If you are going to chase me away, could you please chase me to some tropical island in the Pacific?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know, Mav, that this thread just wouldn't be the same without you?


----------



## pdswife

why do you think we'd chace you away Mavrick??


----------



## Maverick2272

So I could get a vacation in Tahiti?


----------



## pdswife

Would you later go to Tahiti or the Bahamas??


----------



## Maverick2272

Wouldn't Tahiti be great as it is far far far away from here??


----------



## pdswife

wouldn't either be great because they are both warm and sunny??


----------



## Maverick2272

So I could go to one then the other?


----------



## pdswife

sure, why not??


----------



## LPBeier

Would you settle for taking us with you?


----------



## pdswife

do you think a group vacation would be fun??


----------



## LPBeier

Can you give me a reason why it wouldn't be?  Don't we have fun together now?  (even though we really aren't together?)


----------



## pdswife

because too many cooks spoil the soup??


----------



## LPBeier

You expect us to cook on vacation?


----------



## pdswife

well, doesn't somebody have to feed me?


----------



## LPBeier

Don't you think there are good cooks in Tahiti and the Bahamas?


----------



## pdswife

but..if they are good cooks wouldn't they want to join us for our DC vacation??


----------



## LPBeier

Do you realize I don't have an answer to that?


----------



## pdswife

am I driving you crazy??


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I have been there for a long time now?


----------



## LPBeier

Ahhhhh!  I have it!  If they live and cook in Tahiti and the Bahamas don't you think they would want to vacation elsewhere?  Like maybe where we live?


----------



## pdswife

wow!! Do you think they'd like to trade my house in the woods for theirs on the beach??


----------



## LPBeier

Do you mean like in the movie Holiday?


----------



## pdswife

Holiday..what is it about?


----------



## LPBeier

Didn't you know that Cameron Diaz and Kate Winslett made a movie where Cameron was a rich Californian director of movie trailers and Kate was a modest English book editor and they switched homes (and lives) for the Christmas Holidays?  Don't you know I just loved that movie?


----------



## pdswife

Should I go and rent it?


----------



## suziquzie

do you rent alot of movies?


----------



## pdswife

do you know I can't remember the last
time we rented anything??


----------



## LPBeier

Do you like a good "chickflick"? (it is "The Holiday" check it out here or here)


----------



## pdswife

Shouldn't the question be will hubby sit through a good chickflick?


----------



## suziquzie

won't he???


----------



## pdswife

would yours??


----------



## suziquzie

is it fair that he does but i wont watch scary or action movies?


----------



## LPBeier

Would you believe my hubby loved it as much as I did?  Do you know he still quotes lines from it?


----------



## pdswife

UMMM, do you think my hubby would like it too??


----------



## LPBeier

Am I supposed to answer this having no information whatsoever on your hubby?


----------



## pdswife

Would it help to tell you that he's a computer nerd and a hunter and loves to take walks on the beach with me???


----------



## Maverick2272

Did you know guys will put up with most anything 'chick' related if there is a reward at the end?


----------



## pdswife

What kind of reward??


----------



## Maverick2272

Isn't that up to the 'chick'? LOL


----------



## pdswife

(lol.. I just hope it's better than the reward I get for watching math nerds on tv explaining math problems...zzzzzz....)


Would a back rub work?


----------



## Maverick2272

Did you know that is one of DW's favorite rewards to get?


----------



## pdswife

does she like her feet rubbed too??


----------



## Maverick2272

Do you know she does, but no way will I touch them?


----------



## pdswife

so.. are you saying that you won't rub feet and you won't eat oysters either???


----------



## suziquzie

Do you know i don't like feet?


----------



## pdswife

did you know I don't mind feet..?


----------



## suziquzie

Don't you think they look like deformed, gross hands?


----------



## pdswife

lol.. well did you know I've never thought of them that way....???


----------



## suziquzie

Did you know thats the only way I think of them, and if I wear flipflops I have to also wear a couple toe rings and an ankle bracelet so they look nicer? 
Does that make me wierd?


----------



## LPBeier

Umm, do you know I wear toe rings and ankle bracelets too and never gave any thought that it was because I didn't like my feet?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you realize I am giving quite an image of myself - eyebrow piercing, anklets, toe rings? Do you think it explains why most of my catering clients are young couples getting married and not many 50th anniversaries?


----------



## pdswife

Well, don't you think Young love is wonderful??


----------



## suziquzie

who says you have to act your age?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know that I don't think I have ever acted the age I was at the time?  Does that make sence?


----------



## suziquzie

how could it make more sense?!?!


----------



## pdswife

Isn't age just a matter of mind?


----------



## suziquzie

if it is then wouldn't I be gone?


----------



## pdswife

where would you go??


----------



## suziquzie

is "somewhere warm" too generic?


----------



## pdswife

couldn't you give me a location?


----------



## suziquzie

is anywhere with a beach, blue water, and WARM ok?


----------



## LPBeier

Does this thread keep coming back to tropical vacations or is it my imagination?


----------



## pdswife

Do you have a problem with tropical vacations??


----------



## suziquzie

do you think we may just have terrible cabin fever?


----------



## pdswife

Is it summer time YET???


----------



## LPBeier

Would you believe the only problem I have with tropical vacations is that I have never been on one?


----------



## suziquzie

is florida considered a tropical vacation?


----------



## pdswife

Were there Palm trees??


----------



## suziquzie

aren't there palm trees everywhere in FL?


----------



## pdswife

Don't palm trees make a place tropical?


----------



## suziquzie

I have a palm tree in a pot in my room is that tropical?


----------



## pdswife

Suzi, did you get your nap today??


----------



## suziquzie

NO! did you know i didn't even need one today?????


----------



## pdswife

Did the sun give you energy?


----------



## suziquzie

do you know i think it must have?
will i be tapped of energy when its cloudy tomorrow?
are you always sleepy cuz you live in cloudy land?


----------



## LPBeier

Would you believe the most tropical place I have probably been is Disneyland and that was about 30 years ago?  Would San Francisco and up through Lake Tahoe region count?  Do you think maybe I am travel challenged?


----------



## pdswife

Do you know I wish everyone could travel around the world and see all the beauty of nature?


----------



## suziquzie

would you like to buy my plane tickets to see it?

LP I went to Disney 30 years ago were we there at the same time visiting my grandpa?


----------



## pdswife

Can you loan me the money to buy your ticket???


----------



## suziquzie

LOL if I had it would I ask for the free ticket?


----------



## pdswife

Isn't that a good way for a rich person to get richer?


----------



## suziquzie

are you saying you are into defrauding your "friends"?


----------



## pdswife

Isn't EVIL spelled backwards LIVE??




don't you think it would be fun to be evil instead of nice just for one day??


----------



## suziquzie

maybe my kids think it would be great if I were nice instead of evil for a day?


----------



## pdswife

LOL..don't all kids wish that about their parents?


----------



## suziquzie

am i the only adult that still does?


----------



## pdswife

NO.. do you know I wish my mom could be NICE almost everyday but...did you know I don't think she'll ever change?


----------



## suziquzie

does your mom think she's wonderful too?


----------



## pdswife

yes.. and did you know she expects ME to think she's wonderful??


----------



## suziquzie

hmmmm do we have the same mom or is it just that generation?


----------



## pdswife

Does yours think you "owe"  her everything?


----------



## suziquzie

OMG if i start this will i ever stop?????


----------



## pdswife

do you want to stop??


----------



## suziquzie

do you know i'm not sure i can now?


----------



## pdswife

What would you do if you did stop?


----------



## babetoo

pdswife said:


> What would you do if you did stop?


 

why don't you think of her good qualities? she must have some. 



babe


----------



## pdswife

would she play withh here kiddos?


----------



## suziquzie

who's kiddos?


----------



## pdswife

were we not talking about YOU and your family??


----------



## suziquzie

i think so??

whats new today?


----------



## babetoo

suziquzie said:


> i think so??
> 
> whats new today?


 
i don't understand the question or the answer, do you?



babe


----------



## pdswife

am I supposed to understand??


----------



## suziquzie

did i mess everyone up?


----------



## LPBeier

Why don't we start a new line of questions?


----------



## suziquzie

what would you like to ask?


----------



## LPBeier

Can I ask why the you and PD spend so much time on this thread?  Would you believe I am asking that because I am curious, not because I think it is wrong?


----------



## pdswife

Would you believe I like this because... I don't have to think very hard and the rest of my life is complicated and busy and overrun with problems to deal with??


----------



## LPBeier

Would you belive that I really like that answer?


----------



## pdswife

would you belive me if I said "yes, I believe you"???


----------



## LPBeier

What about Suzi?  Why do you hang out at this thread?


----------



## pdswife

could it be for the same reason??


----------



## LPBeier

Do you think she left us?  Or doesn't want to answer?


----------



## suziquzie

Now why the heck would I do that?????


----------



## LPBeier

Leave or not answer?


----------



## suziquzie

why would i do either?


----------



## LPBeier

Would you believe I don't think you do but you weren't answering and I didn't know what else to say?


----------



## suziquzie

that's ok, do you think i was in the chatroom too long?


----------



## LPBeier

do you know that every time I go in the chat room no one else is there?  Or I forget about it altogether?


----------



## suziquzie

would you believe I have the same problem?


----------



## LPBeier

do you think they see us coming and run?


----------



## suziquzie

how much would you like to bet that is my issue?!?!?


----------



## LPBeier

well do you know that I really like talking to you?


----------



## miniman

That happens to me too, am I scarey then?


----------



## suziquzie

miniman, how could you be scary? 

LP, did you know I like talking to you also?


----------



## miniman

Have you seen me?


----------



## suziquzie

how would i?


----------



## miniman

Can it be that some people do find me scarey?


----------



## suziquzie

what did you do to them?


----------



## miniman

Could it be because of relative size when I have a new pre schooler in at work?


----------



## suziquzie

how tall are you again?


----------



## miniman

Could it be that I am an overweight 6ft 3"?


----------



## LPBeier

Did I miss much?


----------



## suziquzie

nah, would we go very far without you?


----------



## LPBeier

Is the fact you are an "overweight 6' 3" why you call yourself "Mini"man?


----------



## LPBeier

Did you know I had to go rescue my neighbours from having to listen to my yappy dog...again?


----------



## suziquzie

do you promise not to get mad if I leave to go make some dinner for the short folks?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you really think I would get mad?  Don't you know that I realize short folks need their dinner?


----------



## miniman

LPBeier said:


> Is the fact you are an "overweight 6' 3" why you call yourself "Mini"man?


 
Could it be because my surname starts with "mini" and it was my nickname at school?


----------



## pdswife

Did you miss me??


----------



## LPBeier

How could I not miss you?


----------



## LPBeier

miniman said:


> Could it be because my surname starts with "mini" and it was my nickname at school?


 
Do you know that I really think that sounds more logical than my first guess?


----------



## pdswife

are you going to tell us what the first guess was?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know that if you look back to while you were gone you will find it?


----------



## suziquzie

how did i miss the end of a page in 1/2 an hour?


----------



## pdswife

Do you think they type faster than the short ones eat dinner??


----------



## suziquzie

dont my shortest 2 finish dinner before they start?


----------



## LPBeier

How many short ones do you have?


----------



## suziquzie

would 1 be considered short if he is taller than the other 2?


----------



## pdswife

Does that mean you have 3?


----------



## suziquzie

wouldn't i be completely LOONEY TUNES if I had 4?


----------



## pdswife

how sad is it that my one and only made me looney??


----------



## suziquzie

do you mind me asking why you stopped with one?


----------



## pdswife

why would I mind, are you afraid it's a rude question??


----------



## suziquzie

it sorta is, isn't it?


----------



## pdswife

do you want to join me in chat so I can answer you??


----------



## suziquzie

do you know it took me FOREVER but I finally got there?


----------



## pdswife

Did you see me while you were there??  lol

( I'll go back now)


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know that I can't answer that because I don't have any?  Or does two furry ones count, seeing as they DO drive me crazy?


----------



## pdswife

furry kittens or puppies?


----------



## LPBeier

pdswife said:


> furry kittens or puppies?


 
Does this answer your question?


----------



## pdswife

oh do you know how cute they are??


Did you know the black on is my favorite??


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know that they let me know how cute they are all the time?  Do you know that they are both my favourite......at different times (like depending on which one isn't driving me crazy)?


----------



## pdswife

do you think that's how it is if you have two real children too??


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know that is what my friends with kids tell me?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know the big one looks like a pitbull, but is really a very woosy (sp) border collie/boxer?  Do you know that that is not posed, that she actually likes to curl up on my side of the bed like that?


----------



## pdswife

don't they just make you feel happy??


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know that they do?  Do you know that when I am in real pain and get upset they come and comfort me?


----------



## pdswife

Did you
know
that Lily Lily Queen of Cats does that too??


----------



## LPBeier

Did you know that our big brown dog who sleeps in beds is Violet, Duchess of Surrey?  Do you think it has to do with them being animal royalty?


----------



## babetoo

LPBeier said:


> Did you know that our big brown dog who sleeps in beds is Violet, Duchess of Surrey? Do you think it has to do with them being animal royalty?


 

who is the queen?


----------



## pdswife

Didn't I tell you lily was Queen of cats?


----------



## Reanie525i

Why do you say that?


----------



## pdswife

don't ya know it's because she acts like a queen??


----------



## suziquzie

what do you act like?


----------



## pdswife

lol  Haven't I told you I am a princess???


----------



## suziquzie

did you know I'm supposed to be one but I ain't feelin' it?


----------



## pdswife

Do I need to come kidnap you and take you out for a girls day of pampering?


----------



## suziquzie

well maybe..... was cinderella a princess? did you see my sparkly clean kitchen pics?


----------



## pdswife

Did you post some photos??


----------



## suziquzie

do you know they are on page 3 of that growing thread?


----------



## pdswife

which growing thread ??


----------



## suziquzie

is it called kitchen size or something?


----------



## LT72884

whats wrong with your kitchen?


----------



## pdswife

Did you know my kitchen photo is posted in members photos?


----------



## LT72884

dude, are you serious? i wana see


----------



## pdswife

Shouldn't you call me dudett?


----------



## suziquzie

pds do you have curtains yet? 

(i dont, I love not needing them!)


----------



## LT72884

pdswife said:


> Shouldn't you call me dudett?


Nah, we have a members photo p@ge here? never knew that....


----------



## pdswife

Do you know I don't need curtains either??

( and I to love it that way)


----------



## suziquzie

could i sew some if I wanted to?


----------



## pdswife

could you sew me a new apron ??


----------



## suziquzie

could i just send you a used one that says "Big Apple Bagels"?


----------



## pdswife

Could you also teach me how not to get stains all over it??


----------



## suziquzie

did you know i am not the person to teach that? 

I'm a slob.


----------



## pdswife

who do you think I should ask then?


----------



## suziquzie

could it be Kelly Ripa?


----------



## pdswife

wouldn't it be more fun to talk to her husband?


----------



## suziquzie

do you think looking at him would be plenty?


----------



## pdswife

would doing more than just looking get me in trouble?


----------



## suziquzie

wouldn't it depend on the type of "relationship" you have?


----------



## pdswife

lol... do you think I should be willing to let him give me a long back rub??


----------



## suziquzie

why is everyone neglecting this thread now, are you all gone getting back rubs?


----------



## LPBeier

Did you know that I was actually wondering what happened to this thread too?


----------



## josh_swinehart

Did you know this is my first post in this thread?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know what you are getting yourself into?


----------



## Maverick2272

Did any of us know what we were getting into?


----------



## suziquzie

now that you have started will you stop or run like the rest? (except for mav)


----------



## Maverick2272

Did you know I can't run cause my Dr. said no running only fast walking?


----------



## pdswife

would you fast walk me a brownie??


----------



## suziquzie

can i bake them first?


----------



## Maverick2272

What if I didn't have any brownies?


----------



## josh_swinehart

Couldn't you have blondies?


----------



## pdswife

Did you watch Bobby Flay and the brownie/blondie show?


----------



## babetoo

josh_swinehart said:


> Couldn't you have blondies?


 
do u believe blonds have more fun ? lol

babe


----------



## suziquzie

do you make blondies when you are too lazy for choc chip cookies too??


----------



## Maverick2272

Did you know I was born with white hair?


----------



## pdswife

Did you know I used to be blonde but.. my son turned my hair dark brown??


----------



## Maverick2272

Do you remember the introduction thread where we talked about undercooked brownies?


----------



## pdswife

ahhh brownie batter..isn't it better than cooked brownies??


----------



## Maverick2272

Do you have the same affection for cookie dough?


----------



## suziquzie

did you make me any cookie dough?


----------



## josh_swinehart

Was I supposed to?


----------



## Maverick2272

Remember what they told us in school? If you bring something, make sure you bring enough for everyone, right?


----------



## suziquzie

would you mind, as i am banned from cookie baking?


----------



## Maverick2272

Why were you banned?


----------



## suziquzie

didn't you know Dh and I are trying to not eat an entire batch of cookies in 2 days?


----------



## LPBeier

Suzie, how can you be here and chat at the same time?  Did you know My browser throws me out of chat if I try?


----------



## suziquzie

can you open 2 tabs or windows?


----------



## josh_swinehart

Is this a tech support thread now?


----------



## suziquzie

isn't it an anything thread?


----------



## josh_swinehart

I dunno I just stumbled in, is it an anything thread?


----------



## suziquzie

could it be as long as it has something remotely to do with the last post and ends with a ????????????????????


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know that I fixed the problem by opening this window first and the chat one second instead of the other way around?


----------



## josh_swinehart

LPBeier said:


> Do you know that I fixed the problem by opening this window first and the chat one second instead of the other way around?



I didn't know that actually, or did I?

-Josh hart


----------



## LPBeier

Can I presume that you know now?


----------



## suziquzie

are you confused?


----------



## josh_swinehart

I might be. If I am confused how could I tell?


----------



## suziquzie

ahhh.... sentence first, nice move, has anyone ever told you you catch on quickly?


----------



## Mama

Why can't I do anything quickly?


----------



## LPBeier

Suzi, isn't it passed your bedtime?  Don't you you know how cranky you get?


----------



## suziquzie

who me cranky??


----------



## josh_swinehart

Once or twice, how did you know?


----------



## suziquzie

did you know i know everything yet nothing?


----------



## josh_swinehart

suziquzie said:


> did you know i know everything yet nothing?



I expected you to claim near-omniscience, aren't you a Mom?
I thought they knew all?

-Josh hart


----------



## LPBeier

Did you know that it applies to all women, not just Mom's?


----------



## suziquzie

did you know its everything pertaining to them, nothing about anything i need to plead the 5th on? 
did that question just hurt your head?


----------



## josh_swinehart

suziquzie said:


> did you know its everything pertaining to them, nothing about anything i need to plead the 5th on?
> did that question just hurt your head?



Does it make me less of a man to say yes?


----------



## pdswife

Do you believe that real men don't wear pink??


----------



## LPBeier

PDS, do you know that Suziquzie and I missed you in the chat room tonight?  Do you know we had a great time there?


----------



## pdswife

Do you know that I'm sorry I missed the fun?


----------



## LPBeier

Don't you know I would love to stay up and have more fun but I need to get to bed?


----------



## pdswife

Did you know that I have too go to bed soon too... ?


----------



## josh_swinehart

Did you know that I went to bed around when you posted that and that now I am up and posting again?


----------



## pdswife

Did you know today was my last day at the old job and that I have to tell them that on Friday I got a new job and that they are bringing lunch and a cake in for my birthday today
and that I'm really dreading go in??


----------



## josh_swinehart

Is this news to them?


----------



## pdswife

Well did you know I've been telling my boss about all my interviews so.. it shouldn't come as much of a surprise??

( but, I feel bad about it anyway!!)


----------



## LPBeier

Didn't you have your birthday last week?


----------



## suziquzie

can't a person have 2 birthdays?


----------



## josh_swinehart

suziquzie said:


> can't a person have 2 birthdays?



I suppose they could, were you born twice?

Don't they say "Born-again"?


----------



## LPBeier

Can you believe I actually have two anniversaries (the one when I actually got married and our unanniversary when we were supposed to get married 10 months later but eloped because of family squables over our wedding)?


----------



## pdswife

Isn't two better than only one??


----------



## Saphellae

Wouldn't it depend on what two things would be better than one thing? 

Would two husbands be better than one?

Would two chocolate bars be better than one?


----------



## pdswife

can I answer no to the husband and YES to the chocolate??


----------



## Saphellae

Who wouldn't want two husbands?


----------



## LPBeier

Would you believe I have had two husbands (at different times) and would be happier if I just had the one I have now (for the same length of time I had to two together)?


----------



## josh_swinehart

Would you believe I would not want two wives?


----------



## miniman

Do you think I would like 2 MILs at the same time?
(Mind you my MIL is lovely and she even gets me to cook when we are there)


----------



## josh_swinehart

miniman said:


> Do you think I would like 2 MILs at the same time?
> (Mind you my MIL is lovely and she even gets me to cook when we are there)



Did you know I am bad with acronyms? 

-Josh hart


----------



## miniman

Did you no know MIL = mother in law?


----------



## josh_swinehart

I figured it out, didn't you know I would?


----------



## pdswife

Didn't you know that I had complete faith in your figuring it all out?


----------



## LPBeier

So does this mean that I have been away from this thread for 24 hours and the topic hasn't gone anywhere?


----------



## pdswife

wasn't waiting for you the right thing to do??


----------



## LPBeier

So do you know how special that makes me feel?


----------



## pdswife

Like a bride on her wedding day??


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know that I didn't feel special on my first wedding day, but when I eloped the second time my DH treated me like a queen?


----------



## pdswife

Isn't it nice when DH's do that?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know it has been six and a half years and he still treats me that way?


----------



## josh_swinehart

pdswife said:


> Isn't it nice when DH's do that?



Did you miss the one where I said I was bad with Acronyms?

Is that Dear Hubby?

Dead Hunky?
Dumb Horsey?
Diabetic Hostess?

- Josh hart


----------



## pdswife

lol...

Can you hear me laughing at your post Josh??


----------



## suziquzie

is that what that sound was?


----------



## LPBeier

Josh can you hear me laughing at the fact I will probably now think of my Dear Husband as Dear Hunky? (I had to change it 'cause he sure enough isn't dead!)


----------



## pdswife

WOW!  You could here me all the way in MN????


----------



## suziquzie

Did you know I think so but I cant hear anything over Lego girl's arguing with me today?


----------



## josh_swinehart

pdswife said:


> lol...
> 
> Can you hear me laughing at your post Josh??



You know I think I can, does your laugh sound like children playing?

No, then maybe it is the mall's playground below my store, you think?

Did you know I almost exclusively post at work?

I am bad aren't I?

-Josh hart

Answer a question with 4 questions?


----------



## josh_swinehart

LPBeier said:


> Josh can you hear me laughing at the fact I will probably now think of my Dear Husband as Dear Hunky? (I had to change it 'cause he sure enough isn't dead!)



Did you know "dead" can also mean "really"?

-Josh hart

[SIZE=-1]Dead - absolutely: completely and without qualification; used informally as intensifiers; "you can be dead sure of my innocence"; "was dead tired"; "dead right" [/SIZE]


----------



## pdswife

Don't you think your boss should pay you for making people happy and
Don't youknow that playing this silly game with you makes me happy??


----------



## LPBeier

PD, is that your laugh still echoing off the mountains?


----------



## josh_swinehart

pdswife said:


> Don't you think your boss should pay you for making people happy and
> Don't youknow that playing this silly game with you makes me happy??



Did you know that as long as I get get my work done he doesn't mind?

Are you aware that making other people laugh is one of my greatest joys?

-Josh hart


----------



## pdswife

Can you tell the difference between laughter and tears??


----------



## josh_swinehart

pdswife said:


> Can you tell the difference between laughter and tears??



One is wet right?

-Josh hart


----------



## pdswife

How'd you get so smart?


----------



## LPBeier

Wouldn't tears be rain, not an echo?


----------



## LPBeier

okay, am I in this conversation or talking to myself?


----------



## suziquzie

but what if you laugh while you are crying, or laugh so hard you cry?


----------



## pdswife

would that mean you're having a very nice time??


----------



## LPBeier

So did you just confirm that I AM talking to myself?  Do you know it isn't the first time?


----------



## josh_swinehart

pdswife said:


> How'd you get so smart?



Years of practice? Good Genes? Liberal Education? 

Nope, well yes actually, but mostly Monty Python, would you believe it?

-Josh hart


----------



## pdswife

Oh... do you answer yourself when you ask a question LP????


----------



## suziquzie

did you know i am the only person i talk to here in my house?


----------



## pdswife

don't you talk to lego girl ?


----------



## josh_swinehart

LPBeier said:


> So did you just confirm that I AM talking to myself?  Do you know it isn't the first time?



Did you know I enjoy talking to myself?


----------



## suziquzie

am i talking if she isnt listening?
if a tree falls in the woods and nobody is there does it make a noise?


----------



## pdswife

Are you talking to yourself Josh or are you thinking outloud?


----------



## pdswife

suziquzie said:


> am i talking if she isnt listening?
> if a tree falls in the woods and nobody is there does it make a noise?


 

Does anyone care if it makes a noise or not??


----------



## suziquzie

could it be the person that first thought up that question?


----------



## josh_swinehart

suziquzie said:


> am i talking if she isnt listening?
> if a tree falls in the woods and nobody is there does it make a noise?



Um...Yes?

Did you know I like your signature, I read it on to the end of all of your post, like a cookie fortune addendum, you know what I mean?

-Josh hart


----------



## pdswife

Will you excuse me while I go take a shower and get ready for all my errand running today???


----------



## josh_swinehart

pdswife said:


> Are you talking to yourself Josh or are you thinking outloud?



Yes?

Both?

If you work out both side of a position out loud is it thinking or conversing?

-Josh hart


----------



## pdswife

Can you ask someone else that question...???


----------



## josh_swinehart

pdswife said:


> Can you ask someone else that question...???



Haven't I already?

Would you go get ready already?

-Josh hart


----------



## LPBeier

Can you excuse me while I spend some time with dear hunk......errr ummm, dear husband?


----------



## pdswife

lol..can you hear the echoing laughter again??


----------



## josh_swinehart

LPBeier said:


> Can you excuse me while I spend some time with dear hunk......errr ummm, dear husband?



Don't you know I will?

-Josh hart


----------



## josh_swinehart

pdswife said:


> lol..can you hear the echoing laughter again??



Isn't your shower going to get cold?


-Josh hart


----------



## pdswife

Showered...but..did you know my hair was dripping wet???


----------



## Maverick2272

So if DH now stands for Dear Hunk (DW just chuckled when I told her that guess she doesn't think I am a hunk), what should DW stand for?

Darn Wart?
Dang Woman?
Darling Wench?
Dude What?
Dingo Whopper?
Discerning Wombat?


----------



## josh_swinehart

pdswife said:


> Showered...but..did you know my hair was dripping wet???




Did you drip on your keyboard?

-Josh hart


----------



## pdswife

Would my DH be upset if I ruined yet another key board???


----------



## josh_swinehart

Maverick2272 said:


> So if DH now stands for Dear Hunk (DW just chuckled when I told her that guess she doesn't think I am a hunk), what should DW stand for?
> 
> Darn Wart?
> Dang Woman?
> Darling Wench?
> Dude What?
> Dingo Whopper?
> Discerning Wombat?



Would you believe I have referred to my DW as my "darling wench"?

Did you know your list made me LOL?

-Josh hart

Do think they put that pig there just for me?


----------



## josh_swinehart

pdswife said:


> Would my DH be upset if I ruined yet another key board???



Do you think he would buy you one of those rubber waterproof ones? 

-Josh hart


----------



## Maverick2272

I did not know that, but don't you think that is funny that it was my pet name for my DW for a long time? 
(I was her silly goose... DO NOT REPEAT THAT!!!)

PD have ya heard of waterproof keyboards?


----------



## josh_swinehart

Maverick2272 said:


> I did not know that, but don't you think that is funny that it was my pet name for my DW for a long time?
> (I was her silly goose... DO NOT REPEAT THAT!!!)
> 
> PD have ya heard of waterproof keyboards?



Hey Silly Goose (It was unavoidable wasn't it?),

Did you know my wife calls me "piggy" sometimes?

With a name like Swinehart, what do you expect?

-Josh hart


----------



## Maverick2272

Isn't it kinda like asking someone not to think of a pink elephant? Or not to look down when way up high?


----------



## josh_swinehart

Maverick2272 said:


> Isn't it kinda like asking someone not to think of a pink elephant? Or not to look down when way up high?



It is a bit like that, isn't it.

-Josh hart


----------



## Maverick2272

So by posting her pet name for me on this thread I kinda cooked my goose then?


----------



## josh_swinehart

Maverick2272 said:


> So by posting her pet name for me on this thread I kinda cooked my goose then?



Do you think everyone on DC is as unable to control themselves as me?


I bet you are glad it wasn't pookie, no?

-Josh hart


----------



## LPBeier

Are you two guys having fun comparing nicknames? Do you know that my DH and I don't have them for each other?  Should I feel deprived?


----------



## josh_swinehart

I was having fun, were you having fun Maverick?


----------



## Maverick2272

I was having fun, do you think we need to get Laurie and her DH some pet names?


----------



## babetoo

do u think u guys are going to get into trouble?  i do.


babe


----------



## LPBeier

What if I said no?


----------



## Maverick2272

Why would we get in trouble?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you think you should get in trouble for it?


----------



## pdswife

Are you guys still here asking questions????


----------



## Maverick2272

Maybe if we gave you the pet name Laurie Bear?


----------



## Maverick2272

Isn't life all about questions?


----------



## middie

Does anybody have the answers to life's questions ?


----------



## Maverick2272

Are there any answers?


----------



## pdswife

what are the questions?


----------



## Maverick2272

Wasn't that a question?


----------



## pdswife

but was it the correct question?


----------



## suziquzie

if i join back in will this make my headache worse?


----------



## pdswife

have you taken three asprins and do you plan on calling me in the morning?


----------



## Maverick2272

Is there any way it wouldn't?


----------



## pdswife

are we that bad???


----------



## suziquzie

does anyone still even have aspirin in thier house?


----------



## pdswife

did you know I have to take one everyday... ?


----------



## suziquzie

are you at risk of heart attack?
mav are YOU taking them?


----------



## pdswife

Did you know I have to take a cholesterol lowering drug and if I take it with out taking an aspirin with it  I get a rash and my temp goes up and I feel really sick?


----------



## Maverick2272

Did you know I have to carry around a card with all 15 of my meds and three doctors listed on it? And further more that aspirin is one of them?


----------



## pdswife

Is the list handwritten or typed?


----------



## Maverick2272

I used my horrible hand writing, is that bad?


----------



## pdswife

How would I know... I've never seen your hand writing have I???


----------



## Maverick2272

Ever seen chicken scratch?


----------



## pdswife

scratch in the dirt or the grass???


----------



## Maverick2272

You can scratch in the grass?


----------



## LPBeier

Maverick, do you know that no one has ever called me Laurie Bear, but I have gotten Laurie "Beer" and that it is actually "Buyer"?


----------



## suziquzie

can i call you laurie bear?


----------



## LPBeier

suziquzie said:


> can i call you laurie bear?


 
Can I come over and play with lego girl?


----------



## suziquzie

would someone PLEASE come over and play with lego girl?


----------



## pdswife

will she still be awake when I get there??


----------



## pdswife

Won't she be asleep by the time I get there??


----------



## suziquzie

don't you think she's more fun that way?


----------



## pdswife

lol.. can I put some whip cream in her hand when she's sleeping?


----------



## LPBeier

Can I come in the morning so I can hear her yell "I DON'T WANT TO SLEEP ANYMORE MOMMY"?


----------



## babetoo

LPBeier said:


> Can I come in the morning so I can hear her yell "I DON'T WANT TO SLEEP ANYMORE MOMMY"?


 

how funny,

can i come too?


babe


----------



## middie

Do you think she'll put legos in your noses too ?


----------



## pdswife

wouldn't that hurt??


----------



## middie

Maybe we could have Suzi ask lego girl if it did ?


----------



## pdswife

Suzi...are you still here??


----------



## suziquzie

did you know i pass out early these days?


----------



## LPBeier

Have you heart the "rebel yell" yet?


----------



## suziquzie

do you know i hear it earlier every day it seems?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you think I could hear it all the way up here?


----------



## suziquzie

maybe not the "good mornings" but quite possibly the outdoor pre-nap breakdowns....
did you hear yesterdays?


----------



## LPBeier

Come to mention it, didn't I hear some high pitched noises coming from the south east?


----------



## suziquzie

could it be none other than my sweet?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I used to look after my friend's daughter, a really sweet 3 yr old (at the time, now I think around 16) and that she had a scream that could break glass?  And would you believe that her name translated from their language was something like "highest pitch possible"?


----------



## suziquzie

do you think I should look up the meaning for Christina Anne? would it mean eardrum blasting screams?


----------



## LPBeier

Are you sure you really want to know?


----------



## suziquzie

do you know, i probably dont?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I would love to stay and chat but my wonderful in-laws are coming over in two hours (and counting, they are never late) to take me to lunch and I have a really messy house?  Can I catch you later?


----------



## suziquzie

did you know i need to claen also, and I feel your pain?


----------



## LPBeier

So, is it agreed we will meet sometime later to compare battle scars?


----------



## suziquzie

lol, can you say for sure?!!?


----------



## miniman

Is it true for you that sometimes the house wins and sometimes yu win?


----------



## suziquzie

when do i get to win?


----------



## miniman

Is there any reason that you don't win (even temporarily)?


----------



## pdswife

Wouldn't you win Suzi if you and I played a math game?


----------



## suziquzie

didnt you know i am a math idiot?


----------



## miniman

Are you allowed to be mean to yourself like that?


----------



## pdswife

Suzi...do you think maybe we are related
cuz, did you you know I'm a math idiot too??


----------



## suziquzie

would you rather be mean to me instead of me?


----------



## miniman

Is it not too easy too be mean, and rather harder to be complimentary?
Is it not true that anyone who cooks is good at maths?


----------



## pdswife

Do you know someone was NICE to me at the store yesterday and I almost fainted because people are so grumpy and mean around here these days??


----------



## suziquzie

did you know i cant be mean cuz i have guilt issues?


----------



## pdswife

Oh my goodness...do you know that's why I can be mean or speed or do anything bad at all??   Did my mother raise you and make you feel chitty about EVERYTHING???


----------



## suziquzie

did you know i'm not even catholic!!!???


----------



## pdswife

Did you know I was chatholic??

( though I haven't been to church in 20 years or so)


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know in my case I think it is my in-laws that are winning as they just called and are coming a half hour earlier AND we are eating lunch here (they are bringing)?  Can you see the smoke coming out of my ears?


----------



## suziquzie

do you know the kids are winning because i am really gonna get up from this desk this time?


----------



## pdswife

Do you know that I won and I got Paul out the door>?


----------



## LPBeier

Suzi, didn't you leave an hour ago when I did?


----------



## pdswife

Is suzi here???


----------



## Saphellae

Are we all really "here"?


----------



## pdswife

am I here or am I there?


----------



## suziquzie

did you know i was not here, now I am, but i may not be for long?


----------



## pdswife

Suzi, do you always talk in circles?


----------



## suziquzie

isn't that what TJ thinks?


----------



## pdswife

Have I asked you before what does the TJ stand for??


----------



## suziquzie

did you know i don't remember but its Thomas Joseph?


----------



## pdswife

Do you think that that's a pretty cool name>??


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I had a cat named TJ but it stood for Tigger Junior?


----------



## babetoo

LPBeier said:


> Do you know I had a cat named TJ but it stood for
> 
> 
> Tigger Junior?


 



did u know i had a cat named piewacket? named for a cat in a movie called "bell, book and candle" with kim novake sp?



babe


----------



## pdswife

Did you know I had a cat once who thought she was a dog??


----------



## LPBeier

Did she chase cars, or bite the mailman, or bark?


----------



## pdswife

would you have ever guessed that she played fetch and LOVED to take bubble baths??


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know my dog doesn't know how to play fetch, that she is learning finally to catch the ball or toy but not give it back?


----------



## pdswife

How long do you think it will take to teach her to bring it back to you??


----------



## LPBeier

Since it has been four years to catch, do you think maybe another 4 to bring it back?


----------



## pdswife

Does four years seem like tooooo long to wait??


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know how frustrating it is to have a dog who wants to play but doesn't want to play dog games?


----------



## suziquzie

do you know the dog across the road steals anything we leave in the yard, and yesterday it was my son's shirt?


----------



## LPBeier

Did you get it back in one piece?


----------



## suziquzie

did i get it back?


----------



## LPBeier

Did you get your son's shirt back or did the dog eat it like mine would?


----------



## suziquzie

do you know i have no clue where that dog takes stuff or what she does with it?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I have to go clean my kitchen and then collapse after a long day with the inlaws?


----------



## suziquzie

do you know i was thinking about cleaning, but i dont wanna?
should i feed the fish instead?


----------



## pdswife

do you know my in=laws are coming and I have to clean??


----------



## suziquzie

do you need help?


----------



## Saphellae

Did you know I just made amazing 'Nana Bread?


----------



## pdswife

Did you know I used to call my grama nana??


And yes please suzi would you come help clean??


----------



## suziquzie

do you think i would do a good enough job?


----------



## LPBeier

do you need me? I am just across the border?


----------



## pdswife

How far away is Surrey from Seattle?


----------



## LPBeier

3 hours sound right?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I live very close to the Peace Arch Crossing?


----------



## suziquzie

doesnt that make my help sorta useless?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you want to be our cheerleader?


----------



## suziquzie

can i do that from this far?


----------



## LPBeier

Aren't we talking now?


----------



## suziquzie

is that what we're doing?


----------



## LPBeier

would you rather I say we are TYPING now?


----------



## suziquzie

LOL.... do you think thats more like it?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know that my inlaws showed up a half hour earlier that they even said the second time so they got me in the middle of cleaning?


----------



## suziquzie

did you smile thru the tears?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I did?  And you know I still had rubber gloves on my hands from washing dishes when they hugged me?


----------



## pdswife

Do you know that I think I know about where you live?


----------



## Maverick2272

LPBeier said:


> Do you know I did?  And you know I still had rubber gloves on my hands from washing dishes when they hugged me?



Ever wonder if they do that on purpose?


----------



## suziquzie

Did you know I've finally learned to clean first cook 2nd, and I don't get caught anymore?


----------



## middie

Is that what I've been doing wrong ?


----------



## LPBeier

And would it follow that I sorta know where you live too?


----------



## suziquzie

LOL were you looking for me?


----------



## Saphellae

Did you know Nick always does the dishes?  It's our agreement!


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I think I am still asleep and was answering an old line from PD?  And it wasn't a matter of cleaning first, cooking second, cause it was just a couple of pots from breakfast and they were bringing lunch?  It was more that DH was going to do them the night before and I didn't know until I woke up that they were still sitting there - can you relate to how frustrating that can be?


----------



## suziquzie

LOL is his famous line "I was gonna"?


----------



## Saphellae

Don't we all hear that alot? LOL


----------



## suziquzie

did you know the dishes are usually done about .3 minutes BEFORE i get home from work on weekends?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know he did actually come home and helped with vacumming and other cleaning so I only had to do dishes?  Do you know I rewarded him with molten chocolate cake last night?


----------



## suziquzie

do you know i would work for cake also?


----------



## LPBeier

What flavour would you want Suzi?


----------



## pdswife

If you're offering cake..can I have a lemon one??


----------



## LPBeier

I am not having a good pain day today so can I get it to you next week?


----------



## pdswife

do you know I'm sorry that you're feeling down and that I wish I could bring you
a cake instead??


(only I don't bake!!!)


----------



## miniman

Is there any kind of cake you don't like? 


(Laurie I hope you feel better soon)


----------



## pdswife

Have you ever had a flourless chocolate cake??


----------



## miniman

Is that not just a chocolate bar?


----------



## suziquzie

did someone say chocolate?


----------



## pdswife

Would you like a bite Suzi?


----------



## suziquzie

Did you know I've re-started my diet..... again?


----------



## pdswife

Do you want a dieting partner?


----------



## LPBeier

Is there anyone here to care that I am back from sleeping all morning and that my pain is a little more manageble?


----------



## miniman

Is it not the case that we all care and are glad you are doing better?


----------



## pdswife

Is it your knee that is paining you today?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know that my knee is actually doing fairly well, but it has triggered tendonitis in both shoulders, my chronic back pain AND fibromyalgia, so just about everything ELSE hurts?


----------



## pdswife

oh goodness...do you know you sound a lot like my husband?


----------



## pdswife

hey, where is everybody??


----------



## Maverick2272

Is there an echo in here PD?


----------



## pdswife

are you hearing things Mav??


----------



## LadyCook61

is anyone having fun yet ?


----------



## pdswife

Isn't DC always Fun??


----------



## babetoo

did u all know i have two knees that are currently giving me fits?

babe


----------



## Maverick2272

Didn't you know I hear things all the time?


----------



## LadyCook61

What do you hear?


----------



## Maverick2272

Can I give details like that out on a G rated site?


----------



## pdswife

Should I plug my ears??


----------



## LadyCook61

Should I take my hearing aid off ?


----------



## middie

Don't you want to hear the answer to this Lc ?


----------



## LadyCook61

Will it be G rated ?


----------



## middie

Don't you think Mav will have to answer that ?


----------



## LadyCook61

Will Mav go into the Pit if he says no G rated stuff ?


----------



## middie

I think it would be to Dove's woodshed don't you ?


----------



## LadyCook61

Will Mav get spanked?


----------



## pdswife

will she use a raw noodle for the spanking?


----------



## LPBeier

Has this conversation digressed since I left?


----------



## babetoo

LPBeier said:


> Has this conversation digressed since I left?


 

it sure has. don't u think so?


babe


----------



## Maverick2272

Am I gonna get spanked in the woodshed?

That could be fun, but if I elaborated would I get in trouble?


----------



## middie

Should we ask Dove ?


----------



## Maverick2272

Is it true Doves spankings are not the fun kind?


----------



## middie

Didn't you know they're not supposed to be fun when it's for punishment ??


----------



## Maverick2272

Do you have any idea how much that explains? LOL.


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know we are just barely on the border of a G rating?


----------



## Maverick2272

Its hard not going into R isn't it?

So how bout those "insert favorite team here"?


----------



## LPBeier

How are you feeling today Mav?


----------



## Maverick2272

Would "yesterday I used a chain saw to chop down several trees at DWs clients house to help her out, fixed the front turn lens and rear brake lens that were broken on her van, replaced the third eye brake lights (3 bulbs), and replaced the crossover tube that feeds the passenger side wiper fluid spray nossel so I am very tired and very sore" explain that questions?
How are you feeling today? Better I hope.


----------



## LPBeier

Would sitting in a hospital waiting room for five hours and then up half the night with our dear "daughter" give you an indication of how sore I am right now?  But you know that it is easier to take when you are worried about someone else?


----------



## Maverick2272

Does this mean your daughter isn't going to get to try my soup?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know we are going to postpone that dinner until next weekend? Will you accept my promise on that?


----------



## Maverick2272

Did you know I am just hoping you like it?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know how much I am looking forward to trying it?  But do you think it would be fair to have those wonderful smells in the house with someone who it feeling so ill and only eating toast and broth so I have to wait?


----------



## LPBeier

Mav, do you eat fish?  If so, can I send you and awesome recipe for Thai fish cakes that are like nothing you have ever tasted?


----------



## Maverick2272

How fast can you get the recipe to me? LOL


----------



## LPBeier

Can you wait while I go have a bit of breakfast with my family?


----------



## pdswife

Should she just email it to you?


----------



## LadyCook61

Should she fax it to you ?


----------



## Maverick2272

Did you know anyway she wants to send it to me is cool with me?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know it is already emailed?


----------



## Maverick2272

You think I should check my email more often? LOL.


----------



## LPBeier

Did you get it?


----------



## Maverick2272

It came thru perfectly, you know how happy I am to get this?


----------



## middie

How happy are you ?


----------



## LPBeier

Will you be sure to let me know how you like it?


----------



## babetoo

why would u want to spank a child? doesn't it just prove that u are bigger and stronger?


babe


----------



## LPBeier

How did we get to spanking a child?  I thought earlier they were talking about spanking Maverick and then fish cakes....weren't we?


----------



## middie

Wow babetoo you know how to change a subject don't you ? lol


----------



## LPBeier

Did it sound like I meant spanking fish cakes? Do you know I didn't mean it that way?


----------



## babetoo

babetoo said:


> why would u want to spank a child? doesn't it just prove that u are bigger and stronger?
> 
> 
> babe


 
there were talks about dove's woodshed and spankings. i have not gone any nutter that usual.lolbabe


----------



## LPBeier

Didn't you know, Babe, that the talks about Dove's woodshed and spankings were about Maverick, not a child?


----------



## pdswife

Were they about Mavrick's child?


----------



## josh_swinehart

Did I miss anything?


----------



## LPBeier

Can we move on from spankings and talk about something else?  Josh, do you know you are probably lucky you missed it all?


----------



## miniman

WHere are you going on your next holiday?


----------



## josh_swinehart

miniman said:


> WHere are you going on your next holiday?



Would you believe I am going to a cousin's wedding in northern California next month? 

Furthermore, would you believe she is getting married 5 days after my 1 year anniversary?


----------



## babetoo

did u know , it made sense to me at the time?

sorry

babe


----------



## suziquzie

did you know nothing makes sense here when I go missing for 2 days?


----------



## josh_swinehart

suziquzie said:


> did you know nothing makes sense here when I go missing for 2 days?



Did you really expect it to make sense?


----------



## miniman

What is sense?


----------



## suziquzie

your right, what am i trying to make sense of and with which sense?


----------



## miniman

Or is that which of your senses are using to make sense of the thread?


----------



## suziquzie

is there a sense for that?


----------



## pdswife

a sense for what??


----------



## suziquzie

do you know I don't even know anymore?


----------



## pdswife

Do you know I never did know?


----------



## suziquzie

How could you when it's so not about anything in particular?


----------



## pdswife

Did you know tomorrow is my last day to play with you?


----------



## suziquzie

do you start your new job this week?


----------



## josh_swinehart

pdswife said:


> Did you know tomorrow is my last day to play with you?



Ever? Why?


----------



## pdswife

Do you know I start on Tuesday.. but I'm going to try to check in on the weekends and late at night?


----------



## josh_swinehart

What do you do? Do you mind my asking?

-Josh hart


----------



## suziquzie

do you think you will have withdrawl symptoms?


----------



## pdswife

Do you know how to cure the withdrawl I'm sure to have??


----------



## suziquzie

do you really want to hear it?


----------



## pdswife

Are you willing to share your idea?


----------



## suziquzie

do you know it involves quitting your new job?


----------



## pdswife

Do you know I am 100% sure that I will LOVE your answer ???


----------



## pdswife

josh_swinehart said:


> What do you do? Do you mind my asking?
> 
> -Josh hart


 

I am going to start working for the company that does recruiting for Microsoft and did you know I'm not really sure what I'll be doing all day but, that part of my job will be scheduling appointments for the recruites with the managers and making travel arrangements for them??


----------



## suziquzie

or do you think it would cure you if you spent a whole day straight on here?
would you ever want to be here again?


----------



## pdswife

lol but don't you know Suzi that I already spend whole days here??


----------



## suziquzie

yes but do you spend them nonstop and post an answer to every thread you see?


----------



## pdswife

In the beginning did you know that I felt like I had to post in almost every thread?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know that I am really going to miss you?


----------



## pdswife

Do you know that makes me feel good... and that I'm going to miss you all toooooo??


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know that you are just approximately 3 hours away from me so maybe some day we can meet half way?


----------



## pdswife

do you know..I think that is a great idea??


----------



## babetoo

did u know i will miss you too?


babe


----------



## Barbara L

Are you aware that although I have not posted in this thread in a while, I will miss you too?!  And do you know that I wish you the best of luck in your new job?

Barbara


----------



## middie

I think we're all going to miss her don't you ?

(Congrats and good luck pds !)


----------



## pdswife

Thank you and did you know you all make me feel wanted and needed and that I LOVE that feeling???


----------



## middie

Don't we all love that feeling ?


----------



## LPBeier

Can you imagine how loved I felt yesterday when I got Mother's Day wishes from 12 "kids" who think of me as a motherly figure and a card for "Happy Mothering Day" from one the mother of two of those kids?


----------



## middie

Oh wasn't that so sweet of them ?
Awwwww


----------



## miniman

Laurie - that is greeat - you must be a wonderful loving person to such a lovely affect on so many kids.


----------



## LPBeier

Thanks, Miniman, but wasn't that supposed to be a question?  Do you know I feel like the lucky one to have them in my life?


----------



## middie

Not only feel but do you know how lucky you ARE ?


----------



## pdswife

Shouldn't we all try to be as nice and giving as Laurie seems to be?


----------



## miniman

Will you accept my apology for not asking a question?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know miniman I already have because of your beautiful words?  And Middie, do you know I DO know how lucky I am?


----------



## LPBeier

pdswife said:


> Shouldn't we all try to be as nice and giving as Laurie seems to be?


 
Do you have a problem being nice?


----------



## pdswife

Don't you know that people tell me I'm TOO nice quite often??


----------



## LPBeier

Then don't you think you already ARE as nice as me?


----------



## pdswife

Maybe...do you think so??


----------



## LPBeier

Well, do you know that even though I haven't met you, I think you are a pretty nice person?


----------



## middie

Wouldn't it be great if one day we could all meet ?


----------



## pdswife

Why don't you arrange a meeting for all of us Middie?


----------



## suziquzie

are we meeting at Trish's place in Mexico?


----------



## pdswife

I'll be there again in July...any one feel like joining me?


----------



## suziquzie

won't the weather be the same here in July as it is in mexico?
wouldn't a cold month be much more fun? like february?


----------



## pdswife

How does October sound??


----------



## LPBeier

Could we celebrate my birthday there then?


----------



## pdswife

Shall I ask my bartender to make you a special drink?


----------



## LPBeier

Can it be a margurita?


----------



## pdswife

are you sure you don't want a pina colada?


----------



## LPBeier

Could I have both?  Oh, do I have to make my own birthday cake?


----------



## pdswife

Can I buy you a drink and you can make the cake??


----------



## LPBeier

How about you buy me a margurita and I will make a pina colada cheesecake?


----------



## pdswife

Cheese cake comes in Pina colada flavor???

( oh my goodness!!! )


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I can make almost any flavour cheesecake you want?

(I made a pina colada one once and was taking it to a party and got stopped in a road block.  The officer thought he smelled open liquor in the car and I had to tell him it was the cheesecake on the seat beside me.  He tried not to laugh and told me just to not eat any on the way!!!)


----------



## pdswife

lol.  DO you know that I wish I had been in the back seat??


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I was afraid he was going to confiscate it and eat it?


----------



## pdswife

If that happened...do you think he'd give himself a DUI??


----------



## LPBeier

Do you think he would have waited until he was off duty?


----------



## pdswife

wouldn't it be hard to wait with that cake smelling so darn good?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know that I have had lots of fun delivering cakes and that another time I had to transport a 3.5 foot croquembouche (made out of cream puffs and spun sugar) in a huge downpour?


----------



## pdswife

How did you learn to bake such neat treats?


----------



## LPBeier

pdswife said:


> How did you learn to bake such neat treats?


 
Would you believe I have mostly taught myself?


----------



## pdswife

Do you know I can't follow a recipe so I shall never be a baker?


----------



## LPBeier

So are you excited about work tomorrow?


----------



## middie

How did you know I have to work tomorrow ??


----------



## pdswife

Do you work tomorrow too?


----------



## pdswife

LPBeier said:


> So are you excited about work tomorrow?


 
Do you know I"m 
excited
scared
worried
happy 
and sad all at the same time about this new job?


----------



## middie

Do you know we're rooting for you ?


----------



## suziquzie

why can't i remember what job she got?


----------



## pdswife

Weren't you paying attention?  Shall I remind ya that I'm going to be working in the recruiting offices of Microsoft?


----------



## LPBeier

If you are recruiting, can you get my DH a job?


----------



## suziquzie

did you know i am too poor to pay attention, and I apologize?


----------



## pdswife

LPBeier said:


> If you are recruiting, can you get my DH a job?


 

Does he want to work at Microsoft??


----------



## pdswife

suziquzie said:


> did you know i am too poor to pay attention, and I apologize?


 

Don't ya know Love means never having to say you're sorry?


----------



## suziquzie

then why do i always apologize for everything and anything? 

LP wouldn't that be one heck of a commute?!?!


----------



## pdswife

Did you know Suzi that they only live about three hours away from me?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know it is only 3 hours?  And do you know he could stay weekdays with a friend that lives there?


----------



## suziquzie

wouldn't you miss him all week?


----------



## pdswife

wouldn't you worry about him and want him at home with you?


----------



## LPBeier

Wouldn't I go with him and visit my friend?


----------



## LT72884

Sup y'all?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I think everyone left?


----------



## LT72884

What, why would they do such a thing?


----------



## LPBeier

Would you think I was off base to say that they might have better things to do than ask questions all day?  Do you know that I wish I did but I don't?


----------



## pdswife

Do you know how glad I am that the day is over????


----------



## babetoo

did u know that my day is not nearly done?


babe


----------



## pdswife

Did you know I was just meaning the work day??


----------



## LPBeier

Dare I ask how you enjoyed your first day?


----------



## pdswife

Do you know today was a "teaching" day and My head is full of facts and figures and I can't remember any of them??


----------



## suziquzie

do you want to remember?


----------



## pdswife

won't I get fired if I don't remember??


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know that the facts will all come back when you are rested and you need them?


----------



## pdswife

Do you really think so...???


----------



## suziquzie

wouldn't you remember if your paycheck depended on it?


----------



## buzzard767

If my paycheck depended on it, wouldn't I still be working?


----------



## pdswife

Do you know I made over 100 dollars today??


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I made two pies today?


----------



## DawnT

Did you make my favorite kind of pie?


----------



## pdswife

Did yoiu know.. I'd rather have the pies than the money right now??


----------



## suziquzie

what kind of pie?


----------



## pdswife

Are you asking What kind of pie do I want or
what kind of pie did she make??


----------



## thier1754

*prodigal poster*

Were you aware that I've been away for a long time and missed my discusscooking friends?


----------



## pdswife

Where were you??

( we missed you too! Welcome back)


----------



## LPBeier

Is your favourite kind of pie chocolate tarte or pear almond tarte?  Do you know it is nice to meet you Thier?


----------



## thier1754

Should I say I'm grateful for the welcome? Should I be surprised that Sushi was banned and do you understand my wondering why? Is it not appropriate to ask?


----------



## pdswife

Isn't this a question game and can't you ask anything that you want??


----------



## thier1754

It's nice to have that freedom, isn't it?


----------



## pdswife

Don't you think life would suck big time if we could never find the answers to the questions?


----------



## thier1754

Isn't that the truth? How can I update my photo when it keeps failing to load? Can you believe I lost 30 pounds?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you think your photo is too big (pixels or MB)?  Can I congratulate you on the weight loss?


----------



## babetoo

why was sushi banned?

babe


----------



## LPBeier

Is sushi someone on DC or the actual Japanese raw fish and rice dish?


----------



## babetoo

i don't know. there are a couple of sushis on dc. but they have other words on them as well ie sushislove.




babe


----------



## middie

Their where have you been ????????
Do you know we missed you ???!!!!
Are you back for good ???
How did you lose 30 pounds ??
Did you know that's awesome ?!?!?!

(Babetoo Their is talking about an ex Dc member named Deadly Sushi)


----------



## babetoo

middie said:


> Their where have you been ????????
> Do you know we missed you ???!!!!
> Are you back for good ???
> How did you lose 30 pounds ??
> Did you know that's awesome ?!?!?!
> 
> (Babetoo Their is talking about an ex Dc member named Deadly Sushi)


 
ok that was the other name on the players list under sushi. was he or she banned  ?  and if so do u know why? curious me.



babe


----------



## pdswife

30 pounds, do you know how special and exciting that is??


----------



## LPBeier

Do you think she will come back and tell us how she lost it all?


----------



## pdswife

Do you think it's a secret??


----------



## Mama

Can I lose 30 pounds too?


----------



## thier1754

I'm back...I had to work yesterday and was on the road a lot, too. Hi, Middie! I lost the weight by eating anything I wanted to, but only eating half. It took me about a year.


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know that I don't even care that it wasn't in the form of a question?  Do you know I have been eating half what I used to since I got sick 5 months ago and seem to have gained weight?


----------



## thier1754

Oops! I forgot...sorry.  Er, I mean, do you know how sorry I am???


----------



## suziquzie

did you know there is much forgiveness on this thread?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know that you are allowed, because you haven't been here for awhile and because you lost all that weight?


----------



## suziquzie

so only skinny people can get away without question marks?


----------



## thier1754

Oh, good, isn't that a relief? Shouldn't I be getting ready to go teach little ankle-biters to play the violin at the Montessori school? Wouldn't they be upset if I didn't show up?


----------



## pdswife

POOP!  Does that mean I'll never be forgiven for forgetting?


----------



## suziquzie

did you know you are silly?


----------



## pdswife

did you know 
that
I only know
that I am very tired?


----------



## suziquzie

its hard to go back to work isn't it?


----------



## pdswife

do you know they gave me Two very  large binders with facts and figures and methods that I have to learn?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know that I forgive you and don't even know why?


----------



## suziquzie

pds do they make your head hurt? 
lp aren't you sweet? what of you were forgiving something REALLY BAD?


----------



## pdswife

Um.. I might have had an evil thought or two yesterday.. is that bad enough to be forgiven for?

And..suzi how did you
know that my head hurt?


----------



## suziquzie

um was it just a hunch?


----------



## pdswife

are your hunches always correct?


----------



## thier1754

Do you know I have fifteen minutes to put my face on and get out the door for an hour commute? Do you know how fun it is to chat with y'all again?


----------



## suziquzie

did you know i found this place looking for a way to make meatballs and I made friends AND meatballs?


----------



## pdswife

are you calling me a meatball???

( I have to go too... have a nice day )!!


----------



## suziquzie

maybe she doesn't like meatballs?


----------



## LPBeier

Speaking of work, do you know that I have to have a large cake done for tomorrow at 4 o'clock and I didn't start baking yesterday because I thought it would be fresher if it did two layers today and two tomorrow (thin chiffon layers with chocolate mousse filling) but I forgot we have doctor's appointments that will take all afternoon and now we have to take the dog to the vet?  Was that a run-on question or what?


----------



## suziquzie

is there a such thing as a run on question?
did you know I'm baking right now?


----------



## LPBeier

can you bake my cakes for me?


----------



## suziquzie

wouldn't I love to?
would banana bread and fruit bars be a decent replacement?
if not, maybe cranberry orange muffins?


----------



## middie

Do you know how much I love cranberry orange muffins ????


----------



## meshoo96

wouldn't you know i baked a banana bread 2 nights ago?


----------



## babetoo

did u know i made banana,coffee muffins couple days ago? only one left, handy man loved em.


babe


----------



## LPBeier

do you know how much I love anything with cranberry and/or orange?


----------



## pdswife

What's your favorite cranberry recipe??


----------



## babetoo

pdswife said:


> What's your favorite cranberry recipe??


 
do u know i make a really good cranberry sauce in the microwave? sugar, orange juice and pulp and cranberrys?

babe


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know that I have a wonderful cookie recipe that is cranberry white chocolate chunk?  Do you know they are amazing?

(I have to post it, but after I get this cake done for tomorrow as I am way behind on my deadline).


----------



## pdswife

Did you know I am waiting for that recipe because I love white chocolate??


----------



## suziquzie

how long do we need to wait until we raid Laurie's house for her cookie recipe?


----------



## pdswife

If I drive there tonight to "borrow" some cookies do you want me to mail you half?


----------



## suziquzie

don't ya think they'd be stale? can you just mail the recipe?


----------



## pdswife

Can I do it after dinner because I like warm pizza more than cold pizza??


----------



## LPBeier

Would you both mind if I am not on for the next couple of days so I can get my work done and keep from caving in from all that is going on here at the moment?  Will you keep my place warm for me?


----------



## pdswife

Shall we see you bright and early Monday morning??


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I can't wait?  (over and out for now)


----------



## suziquzie

did you know I go MIA on weekends also, but I will have more time this weekend because I took sunday off?


----------



## pdswife

Do you know... I miss being here 24/7?


----------



## suziquzie

do you know i feel like a big fat loser being here all day but i still cant stop?


----------



## pdswife

Is that like "help I've fallen and I can't get up??"


----------



## suziquzie

do you know i've never thought of it that way but YES?!?!


----------



## pdswife

Hey, did I ever tell you that my mom had a dog named SuziQ yip yip??


----------



## suziquzie

no, but what do i say now that you have, miss LEFT FIELD!?!?


----------



## Maverick2272

I still wanna know, why it is that everyone I knew growing up that had dogs seemed to at one point in time or another had one named Buddy??


----------



## pdswife

um...did you know I haven't been to a baseball game in years so I couldn't be in left feild?


----------



## suziquzie

did you know i went to a "baseball game" tonight?

can you guess why baseball game is in quotes?


----------



## Mama

Did you know I love baseball?


----------



## suziquzie

is there a such thing as sports a.d.d.?


----------



## pdswife

"baseball game" is it because... it wasn't a good game?


----------



## suziquzie

could it be that it was the first practice for my 8 yr old's team?


----------



## pdswife

can you tell me if there were   cute out there running around and being confused?


----------



## suziquzie

lol this is so not funny... but did you know we weren't there 2 min and a little girl got hit in the mouth with a bat?


----------



## middie

Ouch is she okay ?

(Poor baby)


----------



## suziquzie

do you know i think she's fine, as far as I could tell?


----------



## middie

She sounds like one tough little cookie doesn't she ?


----------



## suziquzie

maybe? she didn't get back up to play and didn't i have to go to the playground with the 4 yr old most of the practice?


----------



## middie

Did you have fun at the playground ?


----------



## suziquzie

how do i say no?


----------



## middie

Wouldn't you say it just like that ?


----------



## suziquzie

do you know i think i just did?


----------



## middie

Then why did you ask how to say it ? 
(lol sorry had to say it)


----------



## suziquzie

do you think it was because i am up WAY past my bedtime and I am stupid tired but can't sleep?


----------



## middie

You know it's time for me to go visit Desi land myself ?


----------



## suziquzie

I take it you don't open tomorow?


----------



## middie

Can you believe I'm off ?
But wouldn't you know I have to open Monday ?!


----------



## suziquzie

ain't that but a butch?


----------



## middie

Can you write me a note excusing me from opening again ever ?


----------



## suziquzie

do you think i count as anyone to tell anyone something like that?


----------



## middie

Isn't worth a shot ?


----------



## suziquzie

i guess it doesn't have to work does it, as long as we try?


----------



## middie

Don't you think it would be better if it did work ?


----------



## suziquzie

what would you do with all that extra morning time?


----------



## middie

You know if gas wasn't almost 4 bucks a gallon I'd go to the park ?


----------



## pdswife

Is the park far away??


----------



## suziquzie

you know gas and not driving to the park makes me sp glad we bought a house in the middle of nowhere so i have my own ugly park?


----------



## pdswife

Is it nice to live in the middle of nowhere or are you lonely out there?


----------



## middie

You know I'm happy where I am ?


----------



## pdswife

Do you
know that I"m happy that you're happy and
that 
I 
hope
you stay that way???


----------



## middie

Maybe one day I will be as happy as you. Maybe one day soon ?


----------



## suziquzie

who wouldn't want someone to be happy if they aren't hurting anyone?


----------



## middie

I'm going to go visit Desi land now. Anybody care to join me ?


----------



## suziquzie

what if i go too but with you, with you?


----------



## pdswife

Will I what?


----------



## suziquzie

wow do you think i was sleepy last night i dont know what i was talking about?


----------



## pdswife

can you tell that I couldn't tell what you were talking about either?  

LOL!


----------



## suziquzie

oh!!! maybe i was talking about also going to bed when middie did?


----------



## middie

Do you mean you were so tired you didn't even know that you wanted to go to sleep ?


----------



## Wart

Did you know confusion, indecision and lack of judgment are one of the symptoms of fatigue?


----------



## babetoo

Wart said:


> Did you know confusion, indecision and lack of judgment are one of the symptoms of fatigue?


 


did u know i think you are right?

babe


----------



## pdswife

Did you know I was feeling all those things???


----------



## middie

Do you know I'm still very sleepy ?


----------



## suziquzie

did you know i need to be sleepy soon and i'm not?


----------



## pdswife

Did you try drinking some warm milk?


----------



## suziquzie

do you know arguing with an 8 yr old about homework did the trick?


----------



## pdswife

Did you win the arguiment?


----------



## Wart

Did you know I'm sitting here at 5 AM thinking how *I* shoupld be in bed?


----------



## LPBeier

Did you know that when you were up at 5 AM your time, I was still trying to go to sleep at 2 AM my time?


----------



## pdswife

Do you know that that sounds horrid Laurie?


----------



## LPBeier

What the fact that I couldn't sleep, or the fact that I pointed out the time difference?


----------



## pdswife

lol...well doesn't the time difference make it sound worse?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know that I hadn't thought about it when I wrote it and that I didn't mean it that way?


----------



## pdswife

lol.., is this another case of needing to be forgiven???


----------



## meshoo96

what if no one forgives her?


----------



## pdswife

oh goodness, didn't we tell meshoo that we are very forgiving around here?


----------



## meshoo96

would you believe i forgot...again


----------



## pdswife

Do you need to be forgiven for forgetting again??


----------



## LPBeier

Do you think I deserve it?


----------



## babetoo

LPBeier said:


> Do you think I deserve it?


 
i think so, don't you?

babe


----------



## josh_swinehart

What are we forgiving?


----------



## meshoo96

can you tell i need alcohol? is it obvious that a nice shot (or 5) of aftershock would be perfect right now?


----------



## pdswife

I don't have any aftershock...would tequila work for you?


----------



## meshoo96

do i have to eat the worm? does tequila taste like aftershock?


----------



## pdswife

What does aftersock taste like?


----------



## meshoo96

pdswife said:


> What does aftersock taste like?



oh, you didn't know it tastes like a fireball? like hot cinnamon?


----------



## pdswife

Does it burn going down??


----------



## meshoo96

do you want me to teach you how to do a shot of it? did you know dh taught me how o do shots just a few weeks ago because i had never done a shot before (and i'm 34)?


----------



## pdswife

Am I doing shots the wrong way?

If I am would you give me a lesson?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I have know idea what aftershock tastes like but I could really go for a shot of tequila right now?


----------



## pdswife

Did you know that if you lived 30 minutes away instead of three hours I'd bring you a bottle?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I could probably drink the whole thing and I haven't drunk it since my university days?


----------



## pdswife

Are you having a bad day??


----------



## LPBeier

did you know that the answer to that is in your PM mailbox?


----------



## pdswife

Do you know I"ll go over there right now and read it?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I really appreciate your answer?


----------



## Maverick2272

Did you know I am really clueless on what ya'll are talking about right now??


----------



## pdswife

Do you know it's the truth and that I worry about you?


----------



## Maverick2272

Did you know that didn't help my cluelessness??


----------



## LPBeier

What would you like to talk about Maverick?


----------



## pdswife

should we talk behind his back or out here in the open??


----------



## LPBeier

Do you think he would know we were talking about him if we just said it all here in the open?


----------



## pdswife

does that matter if we are going to say NICE things??


----------



## Maverick2272

Who was talking about me?


----------



## pdswife

Do I have to answer that??


----------



## Maverick2272

Did you know I never thought I was interesting enough for someone to talk about me behind my back?

I feel kinda privileged, LOL.


----------



## LPBeier

Well, if he is already confused about what we are talking about and we say nice things about him, will he know that it is about him and that it is actually nice?


----------



## LPBeier

But if we say nice things behind your back will you still feel privileged?


----------



## pdswife

lol.. are you trying to confuse me too??


----------



## LPBeier

do you know I am confused?  Does this mean I need to ask for forgiveness again?


----------



## Maverick2272

Don't we all deserve some forgiveness?
But isn't there also a limit to it?


----------



## pdswife

Do
know what will happen when we all run out of forgiveness???


----------



## Maverick2272

Do I really want to know?


----------



## pdswife

How would I know if you want to know..wouldn't you have to 
tell me first??


----------



## Maverick2272

Tell you what first?


----------



## pdswife

Could you tell me if you really want to know... before I go ahead and tell you?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know that it has been a really long day and I need to get ice my knee and try to get a good night's sleep for a change?  Do you mind if I say goodnight?


----------



## pdswife

what if we do mind... what if we want you to stay and play??


----------



## Maverick2272

What if I told you I was tired and sore as well? And entirely to confused to know what is going on anyway? LOL.


----------



## pdswife

Wouldn't you be the same as the rest of us then and wouldn't that make
you feel better??


----------



## Maverick2272

Can I blame it all on my daughters watching Cheetah Girls 2 all day?


----------



## pdswife

at least she's not watching Barny the dinasour...wouldn't that just drive you crazy??


----------



## Maverick2272

Would it surprise you to know Barny drove me crazy many many years ago?
(she even had a talking Barny and I don't care how much he loves me I still wanna strangle him!)


----------



## pdswife

Have you heard the old song about Barny???


----------



## Maverick2272

Which one?
Did you know I once had a background picture of a T-Rex eating Baby Bop while Barney ran off in the other direction?


----------



## pdswife

lol..do you know that I can't remember all the words but if I did and I typed it out for you I'm sure I'd get banned from the site for life??

Can I tell you it ends with hanging him in a tree??


----------



## middie

You never heard my cousins version of that song have you ?


----------



## pdswife

would you like to pm it to me???

 do you know I dont' want you banned either?


----------



## middie

Would you like me to pm it to you ?


----------



## pdswife

Do you have the time and the energy to do it??


----------



## middie

Did you get it ?


----------



## pdswife

Did you get my reply?


----------



## middie

Did you get my reply to your reply ?


----------



## pdswife

hehehe do you know you made me laugh??


----------



## middie

Better than making people cry isn't it ?


----------



## pdswife

Do you know I think you are right?


----------



## suziquzie

who made you cry?


----------



## meshoo96

don't you know i want to laugh to? will someone send me the song?


----------



## pdswife

will you go look in you private message box??


----------



## LPBeier

Okay, does anyone know I really need a laugh too and have a PM box ready and waiting?


----------



## pdswife

Do you hate Barney?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know that I was a live-out Nanny many years ago for a few different families and that I probably saw every single episode of Barney about 10 times each?  Does that answer your question?


----------



## pdswife

goodness...do you know that I would have shot barney myself if I had had to watch him that often?


----------



## LPBeier

Don't you think it crossed my mind about a hundred times?


----------



## cara

who is Barney?


----------



## LPBeier

Didn't you know that Barney was a children's show featuring a sickly sweet purple dinosaur and a bunch of equally sugary little kids playing games and singing songs?


----------



## cara

*puuh* I think, I remember..
do you know how long ago that was??


----------



## mudbug

Ugh, Barney.  Do you know how many nights I had to sing that stupid Barney song to my kid ?


----------



## LPBeier

Would the early to mid 90's sound about right?


----------



## mudbug

spot on, Laurie.  My kid was born in 91


----------



## LPBeier

Do you think we can talk about something else as I am afraid I might have nightmares of purple dinosaurs telling me to "clean up, clean up....."?


----------



## mudbug

sure.  what do you think of Dora the Explorer?


----------



## middie

Do you know I hate that show too ?


----------



## babetoo

middie said:


> Do you know I hate that show too ?


 

did you know it was aimed at kids?

babe


----------



## texasgirl

Can you believe I don't care about that one as much as I care about.....Where have you been, sweet Mudbug????


----------



## middie

babetoo said:


> did you know it was aimed at kids?
> 
> babe


 
You do know I have one of those don't you ?


----------



## mudbug

texasgirl said:


> Can you believe I don't care about that one as much as I care about.....Where have you been, sweet Mudbug????



toiling away in front of a computer for far too long and not having fun talking about cooking and eating with y'all.  hope all is well.


----------



## mudbug

forgot to post question:  is all well, my sisters and brothers?


----------



## middie

Not too bad here at the moment Mud. Are things okay with you ?
Are you here to stay now ? Btw did I welcome you back yet ? And if
not do you know how sorry I am ?


----------



## pdswife

Did you know that was a lot of questions Middie??


----------



## mudbug

things are OK but very busy with me, mids. Who knows how long I can stay, given this huge project thing I'm on these days?  do you guys know how much I miss you?


----------



## middie

It's a nice way to let mud know how much we really miss her isn't it ?


----------



## mudbug

aren't you the sweetest???!!! (does that count as a Q?)


----------



## middie

Why wouldn't it ?


----------



## suziquzie

don't lots of things that end with a ? count as a Q here?


----------



## mudbug

2 + 4 = 12?


----------



## middie

I thought it was 6 ?

Aw man do I have to go back to school now ?


----------



## suziquzie

do you want to?


----------



## mudbug

essay question: does going thru the traditional U.S. school system make you more or less curious about the universe?


----------



## pdswife

Do I get to know what you're talking about before I say I want to??


----------



## suziquzie

u.s. school system as opposed to the outer space school system?


----------



## pdswife

Can I go to school on Mars?


----------



## suziquzie

Isn't that even farther from the sun?


----------



## pdswife

well, how about the moon then?


----------



## suziquzie

can you promise there is no bagel dough there?


----------



## pdswife

I hear that there's lots of cheese...is that ok with you?


----------



## suziquzie

what kind of cheese?


----------



## pdswife

Did youi know it was a mixture of Swiss and cheddar?


----------



## suziquzie

don't you think we'd get fat eating the moon for dinner all the time?


----------



## pdswife

If we lived on the moon...would anyone see us, would the FAT matter??


----------



## suziquzie

hmmmm do you know that is a good point?


----------



## pdswife

and isn't there less gravity on the moon so, wouldn't being fat be better as we might not float away as easily?????


----------



## suziquzie

but, is there internet and tv and yarn and a giant kitchen there?


----------



## pdswife

Since cheese doesn't need to be cooked do we need a kitchen?


----------



## suziquzie

is that all we get to eat?


----------



## pdswife

Is there a grocery store on the moon??


----------



## suziquzie

should we ask buzz lightyear?


----------



## pdswife

Do you have his telephone number??


----------



## suziquzie

do you think my kids may have it?


----------



## pdswife

Should I ask them or would you like to find out yourself?


----------



## suziquzie

LOL, do you think I would get laughed out of the living room?


----------



## pdswife

Is your hubby sitting in there too??


----------



## suziquzie

did you know he's taking his sunday afternoon nap to get ready for work tonight, I'm always on my own from 2pm til 8 on sundays?


----------



## pdswife

are you sad that the kids don't all take a long nap with him>??


----------



## suziquzie

do you know i used to be, but then realized they all get up at 4 am if they sleep during the day? 
besides, what would I do with all that alone time besides clean?


----------



## pdswife

um... could you take a nap too or have a brandy?


----------



## suziquzie

cant i have brandy right this minute, kids or no kids?


----------



## pdswife

lol..do you need my permission??


----------



## suziquzie

oops, did I forget to ask before i poured?


----------



## pdswife

I have to go on a date now... will you be here later?


----------



## suziquzie

am i thinking yes, and i hope you have a great date?
(I need a date BAD!)


----------



## LPBeier

Is anybody back yet?


----------



## suziquzie

did I get to go somewhere and not know it?


----------



## pdswife

hello...any one at home??


----------



## jessicacarr

*What makes you ask that?*


----------



## pdswife

makes me ask what??


----------



## LPBeier

Did I miss you guys again?  Did you know that it is a holiday tomorrow here in Canada and I just realized that you are all probably getting ready for work tomorrow or gone to sleep already?


----------



## pdswife

Shall I say good night since it's after 10 and 7 comes very quickly??


----------



## LPBeier

PD, Do you know you had the 1,000th post here?  Did pieces of confetti and balloons appear?


----------



## pdswife

Do you that if they did I missed them??

( good morning!!)


----------



## suziquzie

isn't it just about afternoon, since I've run 4 errands already?


----------



## pdswife

Can't you tell by the moon that it's not even 8 o'clock yet?


----------



## suziquzie

aren't the clouds covering it?


----------



## pdswife

lol.. can't you pretend to see the sun and moon..>??
Don't ya know that in Seattle we all learn to do that pretty dang quick?


----------



## suziquzie

doesn't pretending only go so far?


----------



## LPBeier

Don't you know it is the same here in Vancouver?


----------



## suziquzie

So are you saying you are sharing your lovely weather with me today?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I can send you a little, but I really need to keep some as we are driving out to my Dad's for his 83rd birthday?


----------



## cara

is ist far to drive?


----------



## LPBeier

Is 1.5 hours away and across two large bridges far?


----------



## cara

not really - when are you supposed to be there?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know we don't have to be there until 3:30 but will leave around 1:30 because I have to pick up part of his present at the store?


----------



## cara

what time is it in Surrey now?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know we are on Pacific time and it is 9:30 AM?  What time is it in Hanover?


----------



## babetoo

10:22 in southern calif.why is it important?





babe


----------



## josh_swinehart

Babetoo, Did you know we live quite close to each other?


----------



## LPBeier

Babe did you know Cara was asking the time because I was talking about going to my Dad's and had lots of things to get ready before the trip?


----------



## middie

Are you done with everything yet ?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know that all I have left is to make a birthday card and DH is telling me I should just go buy one?


----------



## middie

Yeah but aren't home made ones even better ?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I totally agree?  (I have found a picture of me and my dad when I was one and will make the card around that).


----------



## middie

Do you know how wonderful that is ???


----------



## LPBeier

So, what are you doing today?


----------



## pdswife

don't ya know I worked all day and now I have to make dinner and do dishes and wash clothes and then get ready for tomorrow and then go to bed???


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I just got home from dinner with my Dad and sister to celebrate my Dad's birthday and now I have to get coffee and lunches ready for the morning and then head to be myself?


----------



## pdswife

do you know that I don't have to make sandwiches and I already filled the coffee pot for tomorrow?


----------



## suziquzie

it's tomorrow, is the coffee ready yet?


----------



## middie

Does capuccino count ?


----------



## suziquzie

does it have caffiene?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I can't drink coffee because the cafiene gives me migranes?


----------



## suziquzie

lol did you know i get a migraine and really grumpy if I DON'T have coffee?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you want my share of all the coffee in the world then?


----------



## suziquzie

Is that alot if you don't drink any?


----------



## LPBeier

Wouldn't everyone's share be the same and it if they don't drink it then it is up for grabs?  (I used to drink it a lot, love the smell and taste).


----------



## suziquzie

Do you know I bet you're right?!?


----------



## LPBeier

So how is your sick kid?  Did the pancakes help?


----------



## suziquzie

Do you know he's not very sick, but I kept him home for insurance? 
And the he was home yesterday much sicker?
(He has an athsma-like allergy to pollen, you could see CLOUDS saturday, needed his nebulizer all day sun and mon)


----------



## pdswife

Is he feeling better now??


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I have full blown asthma and know exactly how he feels?


----------



## pdswife

How are you two this morning?


----------



## LPBeier

PD, aren't you going to be late for work?


----------



## suziquzie

did you know he's feeling good enough to be mean to his brother, and I'm tempted to go dump him at school?


----------



## LPBeier

PD, did you get the thunder storm a couple of hours ago?  Suzi, do you think school wants him?


----------



## pdswife

do you know I don't have to leave for almost an hour?


----------



## suziquzie

do you think the school wants him more than nathan does right now? 
We had rain all afternoon yesterday after a very gloomy morning, am I now an honorary Seattlite?


----------



## pdswife

LOL.. do you want to be a seattlite,  did you know that really it's a good place to live?


----------



## suziquzie

DId you know I went there once when I was 5, after Disneyland, and the Space Needle was nothing compared to Mickey Mouse? 
Was that bad planning on my mother's part?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know that I was at the world's fair in Seattle when I was really little and my Mom bought me a mickey mouse balloon within a balloon but my dad accidentally popped it with a cigarette and I cried the rest of the day?


----------



## pdswife

Do you know that's the saddest story that I've heard all day??


----------



## suziquzie

isn't it the ONLY story you've heard all day?


----------



## pdswife

lol..does that really matter..isn't it still sad?


----------



## suziquzie

Laurie did your Dad at least buy you a new balloon for screwing up?


----------



## pdswife

Do you think Laurie went to bake another pie??


----------



## suziquzie

Could she plaease bake a Lemon Supreme like from Baker's Square?
Do you have that restaurant there?


----------



## pdswife

No...is it very good??


----------



## suziquzie

Is the restaurant good? Not really. 
But did you know the pie is very yummy?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I just went to get my border off to school and my DH off to work?


----------



## pdswife

Is it as hard for you to get hubby out the door as it is for me to get mine out the door??


----------



## LPBeier

Would my French lemon tarte satisfy your craving?


----------



## pdswife

Could you bring a whole plate full??


----------



## suziquzie

do you know i bet i could shove it in my mouth? 
and did you know i found a recipe i think i need to try? 
Lemon Supreme Pie - Allrecipes


----------



## LPBeier

Did you know it turns out they are both here? (hubby just remembered he doesn't need to go so early today and our border isn't feeling well)  Do you know this means I could have slept in?


----------



## pdswife

doesn't that just make you crazy??


----------



## pdswife

Do you know I have to go to work now and earn enough money so that I can move to Mexico??  Do you know I hope you both have wonderful days???


----------



## suziquzie

do you know i am bored and i would rather go work w/ my nazi boss right now, so i hope you have a great day too?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I am sorry I missed saying goodbye?  Also do you know a french "tarte" is the size of a pie, but made in a pan with fluted edges and a different crust?


----------



## suziquzie

is that the only difference? (I always wondered..)


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know the fillings are usually different too?


----------



## cara

aren't there different fillings for both?


----------



## babetoo

josh_swinehart said:


> Babetoo, Did you know we live quite close to each other?


 
i didn't know that. where exactly do you live?or u could just say near?


babe


----------



## josh_swinehart

Moreno Valley, in Riverside county. Would you say that is about an hour away?


----------



## LPBeier

Cara, do you know I didn't mean to confuse you?  (I meant that the french tartes have fillings that are prepared differently than regular north american pies - apple with creme patisserie, lemon is more tart, etc.  I actually prefer them to regular pies).


----------



## pdswife

Do you know how good a lemon pie sounds??


----------



## LPBeier

Do you want me to make you one?


----------



## pdswife

lol... haven't we already had this conversation??


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I wasn't around when you were talking about it before?


----------



## pdswife

so, does that mean we can start it all over?


----------



## suziquzie

If I try the lemon pie recipe will you eat it?


----------



## meshoo96

if i try your lemon pie and i like it, will you give me the recipe?


----------



## pdswife

would it make you happy if I had two large pieces and an ice cold glass of milk?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I printed it out?


----------



## pdswife

are you going to go make it now?


----------



## suziquzie

do you think i should try it tomorrow?


----------



## meshoo96

why wait until tomorrow? isn't now just as good?


----------



## suziquzie

don't i need to buy some things first?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you think Suzi should make that recipe and I should make mine and we can do a comparison?


----------



## meshoo96

can i be a judge?


----------



## pdswife

can I be your assistant?


----------



## meshoo96

how did you know i was going to ask for a volunteer?


----------



## pdswife

did you know I can read minds?


----------



## LPBeier

So Suzi, can I challenge you to a lemon pie throw-down?


----------



## pdswife

are you really going to throw pies...should I duck?


----------



## meshoo96

duck? duck? duck? duck? goose?   lol...


----------



## LPBeier

Do you think if I went to all the work of making a lemon pie I would throw it? Or do you think I could just throw it toward Seattle and you could catch it?


----------



## pdswife

what if I missed it and it hit my hubby instead?


----------



## meshoo96

would you help him clean up?


----------



## LPBeier

Does he like lemon pie?


----------



## pdswife

did you know he LOVES it??


----------



## LPBeier

Then would he mind getting hit?


----------



## LPBeier

Meshoo, do you realize I don't think I can throw as far as New Jersey or I would?


----------



## meshoo96

did you know i'd probably throw something back in return?


----------



## pdswife

what would you throw?


----------



## meshoo96

what would you want me to throw?


----------



## suziquzie

did you know when i throw things they end up as boomerangs?


----------



## LPBeier

Would you throw me some of the peanut butter balls you said you want to make in my peanut cluster thread?


----------



## meshoo96

would you like me to?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I would?  Do you like peanut butter balls better than peanut clusters?


----------



## meshoo96

do you know it would have to depend on my mood?


----------



## suziquzie

which one is for a bad mood? does the chocolate fix it?


----------



## meshoo96

doesn't chocolate fix everything? but would you believe it's not good or bad, more of a crunchy or creamy?


----------



## suziquzie

is that just like sweet or salty? or both?


----------



## meshoo96

do i have to answer that tonight?


----------



## suziquzie

is it past your bedtime too?


----------



## LPBeier

So Suzi, do you know you and I are going to have a lemon pie throw-down and Meshoo and PD are going to be our judges?


----------



## suziquzie

hmmm, our very own throwdown? do you know you will win because I have still not perfected the pie-crust in my kitchen?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I think you will win because that recipe looks sooooooooooooo good?


----------



## middie

Did you know I love lemon pie ?


----------



## pdswife

Do you like it better than chocolate pie Middie?


----------



## middie

Is it possible to like lemon pie more than chocolate pie ?????


----------



## pdswife

Why wouldn't it be possible ??


----------



## middie

Who can possibly like lemon more than chocolate ????


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know that I actually like lemon more than chocolate.....of course that might be because too much chocolate gives me migraines?


----------



## middie

SO how much chocolate is too much chocolate ?


----------



## pdswife

Is two pounds too much?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know that I had to go off it completely for many years and now I really don't have cravings for it and have a little bit once in awhile?


----------



## pdswife

Laurie... do you know if I baked as much as you do...I'd weigh five hundred more pounds than I do right now and that would just be from licking the spoons???


----------



## LPBeier

LOL!!!!  Do you know I let DH lick all the spoons and he and the border are my "test tasters"?


----------



## pdswife

can I come visit you on baking day?

( I promise to sit in the corner and say nothing execpt "YES, please I do
want to clean that spoon for you")


----------



## LPBeier

Can you make it today?  Would Microsoft miss you?


----------



## pdswife

See the VENTING Thread.

Do you know Microsoft doesn't even know I'm there??

( I'm working for a company that hires for mircosoft..not really microsoft)


----------



## middie

Can I fill in for pds on the days she can't make it ?


----------



## pdswife

I don't think she'd mind...do you??


----------



## middie

Lp you wouldn't mind would you ?


----------



## pdswife

Middie ..have you realized how quickly people come and go around here??


----------



## suziquzie

who left??


----------



## pdswife

Can't you tell who is missing??


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I am still here?  Just had to feed the dogs and let them out?  Do you know that either of you are welcome any time and that summer is a really busy time for me for orders?


----------



## suziquzie

can I tell if _i'm _mising?


----------



## pdswife

shall I start planning a three week vacation to Surry?


----------



## suziquzie

can i have a 3 week vacation to anywhere?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know as of the end of the month we will have two rooms free from borders so that you could both come?  Suzi, do you think we could have our pie throwdown then?


----------



## suziquzie

Did you know I was wondering how the heck we could possibly get them judged?


----------



## LPBeier

Will you all excuse me as I need to go get some laundry and other stuff done?  See you tonight?


----------



## suziquzie

aren't we ALWAYS here?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know you have a good point?  Do you know I hope you have a good day?


----------



## suziquzie

Do you know I hope you do too?


----------



## middie

Does anyone want to clean my tub for me ?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I can't even clean the two tubs here because of my back and leg?


----------



## suziquzie

If I clean your tubs will someone take my choldren for a week so i can at least get 1 freakin project done around here without having to lock them out of the house while I'm outside, or out of the kitchen when I'm elsewhere inside?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know for cleaning my tubs I would gladly take your children for a week?  Do they like dogs? Do you think the kids and the dogs will keep each other out of both our ways?


----------



## suziquzie

are you planning on moving to MN anytime soon? PLEASE?!? 
(I promise it's cold enough here to pretend it's Canada!)


----------



## LPBeier

Well, since I am booked up until then would after August 2009 be soon enough?


----------



## middie

You're not sending the legos with them are you Suzi ??


----------



## LPBeier

Middie, do you know we have lego in Canada too?  Should I keep the kids away from the toy  stores?


----------



## suziquzie

Would you keep them longer if I kept the legos?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know it would depend on how long with they would play with the dogs so I don't have to?


----------



## suziquzie

do you know they would stay with the dogs all day?


----------



## middie

You know I have a lab and they LOVE kids. Want me to send my lab over to keep them occupied ?


----------



## LPBeier

Would your lab play with my border collie boxer and bichon malti-poo all day?  Do you know they are worse than kids for needing attention?


----------



## suziquzie

could all of you just send all of them over?


----------



## Chez Nick

Is that possible?


----------



## LPBeier

You want them all at your place?


----------



## Chez Nick

Do you think Albert Einstein looks pretty?


----------



## suziquzie

i have 5 acres and a lonely for friends neighbor dog is that enough?


----------



## babetoo

suziquzie said:


> i have 5 acres and a lonely for friends neighbor dog is that enough?


 
did u know i only have a cat? he hates kids and men. lol

babe


----------



## LPBeier

Can I ask, what Albert Einstein looking pretty has to do with our dogs going to visit lego girl?


----------



## suziquzie

did you know i was wondering that myself?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you think Babe's cat would hate Albert Einstein?


----------



## Chez Nick

Did you know I was just being totally random with that question?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know it showed? Have I welcomed you yet to DC?  (you are also very brave to start out in this thread)!!!!!


----------



## suziquzie

nick did you know most guys don't last too long on this thread?


----------



## LPBeier

Besides you, me, and PD (and sometimes Middie Meshoo and Babe) does anyone last too long on this thread?


----------



## suziquzie

wasn't miniman here alot for awhile?
and why won't GB play anymore are we too wierd?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you think that could be it? Should we find them and ask them? Have we lost Nick already?


----------



## Chez Nick

Do you think you can guess again?


----------



## suziquzie

how long do you think it will take to scare this one off?


----------



## Chez Nick

What's that supposed to mean?


----------



## suziquzie

what are you thinking it means?


----------



## pdswife

are you worried Nick??

( don't our bark is louder than our bite!)


----------



## Chez Nick

Is that so?


P.S. I actually do have go bye


----------



## LPBeier

What is it that scares these guys off?


----------



## suziquzie

could it be too many questions?


----------



## LPBeier

Isn't that the point?


----------



## suziquzie

what else could it be?


----------



## LPBeier

could it be that maybe we get so into our conversations with each other that we intimidate them?


----------



## suziquzie

is it that we make no sense?
would you mind if i take my poor aching over-gardened body to bed?


----------



## LPBeier

Would you believe I was going to say that I would have to go and take my arthritic-racked body to bed?


----------



## LPBeier

Would it be okay if I sent you the pad Thai tomorrow?


----------



## suziquzie

so i may see you tomorrow possibly?


----------



## suziquzie

do you know you can wait as long as you need to send it?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you think anything could keep me away tomorrow?


----------



## pdswife

would having now power keep you away from DC?


----------



## LPBeier

actually do you know it wouldn't because we have some pretty powerful UPS units left over from our internet business?  (I couldn't sleep if you are still around)


----------



## pdswife

are you still here now that I am back?


----------



## Chez Nick

Did you know I returned but now have 2 go?


----------



## pdswife

Do youi know.. that I just got here?


----------



## suziquzie

did you know I've been here all morning but not really?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I just got here but am not awake?


----------



## suziquzie

Am I the only early bird?


----------



## pdswife

Did you know I could sleep from 9 at night until 10 o'clock in the am and still need a three hour nap??


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know that it is just past 7:30 here and while I usually get up earlier I was awake most of the night so hubby let me sleep?


----------



## suziquzie

rrrw3qfrweyewip-\

did you know  that ^^^ is nathan typing his name?


----------



## pdswife

Did you know MY HUBBY woke me up at 5 this morning and I'm not at all happy about it??

(your hubby is COOL!!)


----------



## suziquzie

do you know i usually get up at 4 but I cant get out of bed til 5:30 lately?


----------



## LPBeier

do you know that Nathan can almost type better than me today?


----------



## pdswife

do you know that the thought of waking at 4 in the morning makes me want to cry ??


----------



## suziquzie

why does waking up after 4 make me cry?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know that not getting to sleep until 4:00 makes me cry?  Did I get to tell you both that I finally got the surgeon's appointment on June 3 so I don't have to wait 6 months and how relieved that makes me feel?


----------



## suziquzie

do you have to do anything to get ready for that?


----------



## pdswife

Did you know I was happy for you..?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I appreciate the support and I just have to keep up my exercises as they have all my xrays and other test results?


----------



## pdswife

Did you know that June 3 was just around the corner?
How long will your recovery take?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I have to go have my shower while DH is still in the house in case I fall because we don't have a rail in the tub yet?


----------



## suziquzie

Laurie are you trying to make me cry??


----------



## LPBeier

Sorry, did I make it sound like the surgery is on June 3 but it is just the appointment to see the surgeon and find out whether he will even do the surgery and then I have to go on a waiting list?  (This one is just day surgery and they give you a spinal).


----------



## pdswife

Did you know I have to go now ...to work..even though I don't want to but..that I decided if they want to pay me 4 dollars every 15 minutes for sitting and doing nothing that I'm not going to complain any more??


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I don't want you to cry because this is life and and I make the best of it and there are people far worse off than me and I just take it as it comes?


----------



## suziquzie

Do you know I hope you have a very lovely day of nothing, and I wish I could pay you $16 an hour to help me with this collosal mess of property?


----------



## pdswife

did you know I hate yard work so I'd have to charge you 40 dollars an hour?


----------



## suziquzie

Laurie do you know I love your attitude and there should be more people in the world like you? 
(have a good one, i better get to work myself, see ya later I'm sure!)


----------



## suziquzie

LOL pds how much to just play with my kids and keep them outta my hair then?
(includes a diaper or 2)


----------



## pdswife

Don't ya think that I should get a cookie or two for playing with the kids??


----------



## LPBeier

If it includes diapers shouldn't it be more like a lemon supreme pie or two?


----------



## pdswife

do you know..YOU ARE RIGHT??


----------



## LPBeier

How was work?  Or should I say how was not working at work?


----------



## pdswife

did you know they promised me a desk for TOMORROW but...they've already told me that I'll have to be switched to a different desk in a week or two...should I be mad??


----------



## LPBeier

Wouldn't it depend whether or not the new desk has a better view or is nicer looking?  By the way, were you wondering where I went?  (DH came home finally from Costco and wanted me to sit and point to where everything goes.)


----------



## babetoo

was it hard to let him shop?  how did he do?

babe


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know, Babe, that other than going a little over budget he did really well? And you know it wasn't hard because he phoned me so often I felt like I was with him?


----------



## pdswife

hehehe, didn't you write him a list?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know it doesn't matter if I do, he still has questions and wants to know things like "there's a food processor on sale do you want me to buy it for you?"


----------



## pdswife

should you complain that he wants to buy you a gift?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know you would be right if he hadn't already agreed to buy me the attachments for my Kitchenaid in place of a new food processor? Would it still be considered a gift if he is using my money (itself a gift from my Dad) to buy it?


----------



## LPBeier

Suzi, are you there?


----------



## middie

She may not be but I am. Is that okay ?


----------



## suziquzie

now i am, is that ok with both of you?


----------



## middie

It is with me. Lp is it okay with you ?


----------



## pdswife

Hey, is any body still around or have you all gone back  to bed??


----------



## SixSix210

Why would I be in bed at 10:30 in the morning?


----------



## pdswife

10:30 did you read your clock wrong??


----------



## suziquzie

I've got 9:30 and I'm cleaning. is that ok?


----------



## SixSix210

isn't it easier to not make a mess in the first place?


----------



## pdswife

Wouldn't she have to lock her kids up if she didn't want a mess?


----------



## suziquzie

well when will my house stop smelling like diapers even when they are all outside and the kid is clean?


----------



## pdswife

Can you wait a year or two longer?


----------



## suziquzie

NO. will it really ever go away?


----------



## pdswife

could you cover the smell up with another smell?


----------



## suziquzie

do you know i am out of good smelly spray, and all i have is smelly candles, but i wont burn them with the dopes oops kids awake?


----------



## SixSix210

Think diapers are bad?  Happen to smell a teenager lately?


----------



## suziquzie

could you not mention those since  i will have 3 at once someday?


----------



## pdswife

what is with all the horrid body sprays those teens are wearing lately?  

Can you say YUCK?


----------



## LT72884

pdswife said:


> what is with all the horrid body sprays those teens are wearing lately?
> 
> Can you say YUCK?


if they are anything like me, they want the women to attack them from every direction. LOL.

i take it you dont like the body sprays?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I am allergic to anything that is sprayed, and anything that has a smell (except good food of course!)?


----------



## LadyCook61

do you know I can't stand the smell of incense or popourri ?


----------



## pdswife

did you know a lot of smells give me an instand blinding headache?


----------



## suziquzie

do i give you a headache?


----------



## pdswife

If I said YES would you give me a mind altering drug of some sort?


----------



## suziquzie

do you need one?


----------



## pdswife

Did you know I need A LOT??


----------



## middie

So who's got some and why aren't you sharing ?!?!?


----------



## LPBeier

Hmm, you mean I go away for one evening and you guys start talking about drugs?


----------



## LadyCook61

Are you talking about over the counter drugs ?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I certainly hope so but I wasn't here when they were talking?


----------



## pdswife

where were you when we were talking about mind altering drugs?


----------



## LPBeier

Would it surprise you that I was at the hospital yet again with DD and still getting the diagnosis runaround?


----------



## pdswife

Is there any way you can cross the border and try to get her some help here in the USA?


----------



## Maverick2272

Do you know I really think she does need to cross the border and head to a county hospital?


----------



## pdswife

Do you know ... that I agree with you, isn't it horrid the ways she's been treated or not treated??


----------



## Maverick2272

I wonder if Canadian health care covers its citizens while on vacation in other countries? Like maybe if she took ill while seeing her 'cousin' in Chicago?


----------



## pdswife

should we ask Laurie about that??


----------



## Maverick2272

Do you know I am full of ideas, considering DW _used_ to be a Canadian citizen and still has her health card?


----------



## pdswife

well, then can you answer your own question??


----------



## Maverick2272

Did you know a quick call to the consulate by DW will answer the questions?


----------



## pdswife

Did you know Laurie lives very close to the border so...maybe she'd like that information?  Do you think your wife would call??     It must be covered...don't you think... how would they ever leave Canada if it wasn't??  Is that too many questions?  Should I have made different posts for each of them??


----------



## Maverick2272

Did you know the consulate is closed on Saturday and Sunday?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you guys know how much I love you all for "talking behind my back" and trying to figure this all out and that it brings tears to my eyes?

Do you also know that we can buy health insurance for travel outside of the country but it is not through our health care it is through other companies and can be really expensive depending on your heath conditions and they will have access to all the records of her recent visits?


----------



## Maverick2272

Did you know that narrows your choices down to finding a county hospital like our Cook County that will give someone with no or low income free health care on the US side, or trying to get her Dr. to give her barium and then do a CT scan?
Do you know the nurse described its effects as 'lighting up your insides like a Christmas tree?


----------



## LPBeier

How can I say thank you enough Maverick?  Do you know that all the doctors have said there is fluid leaking into her abdomen but none are taking it seriously?


----------



## Maverick2272

Did you know that is _exactly_ what the first doctor was afraid of with me? That fluid from the appendix was leaking into my abdomen because it had a tear instead of bursting?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know we are sure it is the appendix but the doctors won't believe us?  Is it time to start thinking about shipping her south?  (We have friends in Washington State and I am sure there are free clinics there).


----------



## Maverick2272

Did you know a trip south sounds like a great idea right about now?


----------



## pdswife

Sea Mar Community Health Center Homeless Program - Free Clinic in Bellingham, Washington  Did you know this is a link to a free clinic in Bellingham washington??  Isn't that pretty close to where you are Laurie?


----------



## pdswife

This is another one...  I don't know if they'll take Canadians as Pt.s but could you call and ask?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know that it is just across the border from us, not even an hour away?  How can I thank you guys?


----------



## middie

Do you honestly think you have to ?


----------



## pdswife

lol.. .did you know there were no thanks needed?

 but... lemon pie would never be turned down...do you know I wish you
could come on a saturday so we could meet??


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know that I would love to meet too and it hopefully will happen someday?


----------



## pdswife

Maybe this summer when things settle down down here...??


----------



## LPBeier

middie said:


> Do you honestly think you have to ?


 
Middie, I really hope it doesn't come to that but I hate to see her suffering and if it is appendix and no one here will do anything do we have a choice?


----------



## LPBeier

Would you believe that summer is my busiest season so have very few weekends off?


----------



## pdswife

well.. maybe in fall when things slow down for you?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know how good that sounds?


----------



## pdswife

as good as a lemon pie??  

LOLOLOL!


----------



## Maverick2272

Did you know my favorite is banana cream pie, but it is very hard to find around here?


----------



## babetoo

Maverick2272 said:


> Did you know my favorite is banana cream pie, but it is very hard to find around here?


 

did u know that i make a super banana cream pie? come to ca and i will make one for you. of course bring dw with you.

babe


----------



## Maverick2272

Do I have to share? (LOL)


----------



## middie

Would you mind ?


----------



## pdswife

would you mind Middie?


----------



## middie

Why would I mind Mav sharing the pie ?


----------



## LPBeier

Haven't we already gone through this whole pie business before?  We aren't going to throw them across the continent again are we?


----------



## pdswife

would anyone like one of the rhubarb muffins that I'm baking right now?


----------



## LPBeier

Can you toss over the border?  Do you think they will allow it since the fruit is cooked?


----------



## pdswife

are you sure you want one..?? 
they are not looking too pretty..did you know there was a reason that I'm not allowed to bake very often??


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I love rhubarb?  Would you trade me one for one of my monkey bites I am hopefully making tomorrow for breakfast? Do you know they have mashed banana and banana chunks as well as chocolate chips?


----------



## pdswife

are they pancakes?


----------



## cara

were do I find the recipe?


----------



## pdswife

can you look online for it?


----------



## LPBeier

Did I foget to mention that Monkey Bites are muffins?  Do you all want me to post the recipe?


----------



## babetoo

Maverick2272 said:


> Do I have to share? (LOL)


 
it is the right thing to do. oh! i know what. i will make two,so u can have one all to yourself.

babe


----------



## middie

Could you post the recipe ?


----------



## Maverick2272

Wow, you would make 2 just for me? Should I bring something for them to eat?


----------



## LPBeier

Do we have two separate conversations going on here?  Do you realize it is hard enough for me to follow one?


----------



## pdswife

can I help you with your confusion?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you mean here or just my normal state of confusion?


----------



## Jcas

Why is it that i can relate to what you are saying??


----------



## pdswife

Are you a foodie like we all are?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you think Jcas means being a foody or being in a state of confusion?


----------



## pdswife

lol.. don't ya think one of those is better than the other?


----------



## LPBeier

So, are you all sleeping in because it is a holiday for you?


----------



## pdswife

Do you know I wish I could have slept longer?


----------



## LPBeier

Are you doing anything to celebrate Memorial Day?


----------



## pdswife

um is going to Home Depot, Fred Meyers and safeway concidered a celebration?


----------



## LPBeier

I am going to Home Depot and Safeway too - do you think there would be any chance we would be there at the same time?  LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pdswife

What are you shopping for??


----------



## jessicacarr

would you like to come along?


----------



## pdswife

come along where??


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know we need to get wood to rebuild the doggie gate to block off my kitchen from the pups, I want some new herbs to fill in my organic garden?  Would you believe I don't usually shop at Safeway but they have some things I need on sale?


----------



## pdswife

Did you know I have to shop at Safeway because my son used to work there?


----------



## suziquzie

do they force you to shop there when you are related to a former employee?


----------



## LPBeier

Did you have to sign something that says you won't take your business elsewhere if he leaves?


----------



## babetoo

isn't that to funny?

babe


----------



## suziquzie

what do you think they do to her if she goes elsewhere?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you think they actually know?


----------



## suziquzie

do they put a GPS tracker on employee moms?


----------



## middie

Oh man.. what if work put one on me ???


----------



## suziquzie

don't you think you are important enough for one?


----------



## pdswife

do you know that I love you guys because you make me laugh?


----------



## suziquzie

did you know I missed everyone the last few days?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you think it is tied to those cards they give out?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I missed you too?  Hey PD, do you know we were having lots of fun at your expense?


----------



## pdswife

Do you know I'm glad that I could help you have some fun!!!!!


----------



## suziquzie

aren't you always where the party's at?


----------



## pdswife

Do you want to come to the next party??


----------



## LPBeier

Where? When?  Do I have to make the cake?


----------



## suziquzie

can i bring my new favorite pie?


----------



## pdswife

Why would we ask anyone else make a cake when you're the best?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know that flattery really works with me?


----------



## LPBeier

Suzi, do you think you maybe better make 2 double batches if your pie is that good?


----------



## suziquzie

can I ?!?!?!?


----------



## pdswife

Should we let her?


----------



## suziquzie

can I start baking now?


----------



## meshoo96

what are you waiting for?


----------



## pdswife

are you waiting for me to tell you how much I'd love some pie?


----------



## meshoo96

are you sure that you aren't hiding one you already made? waiting to tempt us with your sweet treats?


----------



## LPBeier

Are you guys telling me that I just leave for an hour and you are all ready to throw pies at each other once again?


----------



## pdswife

Are we really so violent??


----------



## meshoo96

did you misunderstand me? don't you realize that I just want some pie right now?


----------



## LPBeier

How are we supposed to get it to you RIGHT NOW from across the country if we don't throw it?  Don't you know that pie throwing isn't considered violent?


----------



## meshoo96

Don't you know that I can wait a day or two as long as it's fresh when it gets here? Don't you know FedEx will get it here for Wednesday?


----------



## LPBeier

Okay, so Suzi, will  you fedex a pie to Meeshoo and one to PD?  If I do the same will you two promise to judge our throwdown?


----------



## meshoo96

don't you remember I promised a few days ago?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know that I am on a bunch of pain killers so I forget things really easily?


----------



## meshoo96

do you know i know what that's like so I forgive you for forgetting?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know that makes me feel better?  Are we the only two here at the moment?


----------



## meshoo96

would you believe I think we are, but you are about to be alone because I am about to go shower and get ready for bed?


----------



## suziquzie

can i babysit her when you go?


----------



## pdswife

How much do you charge for you babysitting work?


----------



## suziquzie

how can i charge anyone when thats all i do all week anyway?


----------



## pdswife

Isn't different though when you're watching someone elses kids..doesn't the time slow WAY WAY down??


----------



## suziquzie

lol, do you know thats why I decided just to be poor and not work rather than start the daycare I was going to start when i quit my "real job"?


----------



## pdswife

Do you still think that's a wise choice?

( I DO!!!!!)


----------



## suziquzie

how do i answer this?
when i go to the store and can't get everything i want, bad idea.
when i can go to the store at whatever time i feel the need, then,
yes! am I smart or what?


----------



## LPBeier

Did I miss anything?  And were you wanting to babysit ME?


----------



## suziquzie

didn't you sound like you needed the company?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I just love hanging out with out crazy people?


----------



## suziquzie

did you know you are TOTALLY in the right place?
(when I'm here anyway!)


----------



## LPBeier

Don't you know I could have told you that?


----------



## suziquzie

is that good or bad?


----------



## LPBeier

Have you looked at your karma lately?


----------



## suziquzie

lol yes actually isn't that whre I just was? 
(thank you!)


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I really meant it?


----------



## suziquzie

dont you always mean what you say?


----------



## pdswife

But.,,,, does she always mean what she thinks?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I always mean both?


----------



## Jcas

Whatever he/she means, do you think they are trying to tell us we are all crazy????


----------



## LPBeier

Aren't we?  (and I am a she)


----------



## suziquzie

back to crazy again are we?


----------



## LPBeier

Doesn't that happen every time someone new comes into the thread?


----------



## suziquzie

do we seem crazy to the rest?


----------



## LPBeier

I don't view us as any crazier than the rest, do you?


----------



## suziquzie

not even a little?


----------



## LPBeier

Well, now that I think about it, yes.  How was the wake-up scream this morning?


----------



## suziquzie

did you know there was no scream, just talking to herself about birds?


----------



## LPBeier

Does she like birds?


----------



## suziquzie

did you know she heard some over the lawnmower last week and just stood in the driveway staring up in the trees? (noisy birds!)


----------



## LPBeier

Did I tell you that the other day I was waiting for DH to pick me up and a crow swooped so low over my head I felt my hair move?  I moved under an awning but it kept cawing and swooping down.  Do you know how scary that was?


----------



## suziquzie

did it make you scream?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know that I didn't?


----------



## pdswife

Have you guys been watching THE BIRDS??


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I was actually living it for about 5 minutes? (good morning btw)


----------



## suziquzie

does The Wonder Pets count?


----------



## pdswife

good morning to you too!!


Is it about super hero aninmals??


----------



## suziquzie

yes it is, dont you watch it every morning also? doesn't everyone?


----------



## pdswife

Is it on before I wake up...or does it include news about the gas prices?


----------



## suziquzie

nope no gas pricies. do you really want to hear about gas prices?


----------



## pdswife

Did you know.. hubby likes to watch the news in the morning... so I have to watch too????


----------



## suziquzie

are you at work now?


----------



## LPBeier

Do they know you are talking to us at work?


----------



## pdswife

Did you know.. I am sitting at work... but I dont' have anywork to do yet.  It has to be assigned to me and my LEAD says it will start happening this afternoon... do you know I want to go home????????

do you know that I'm starting my 3rd week today
and so far NOTHING has gone right??

Do you know I feel kind of bad for complaining
but that I'm getting tired of doing nothing?


----------



## suziquzie

doesn't nothing get old quick?


----------



## pdswife

lol... yes but isn't nothing better than a ton of crap?? 

can I say that on here??


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know you just did?


----------



## pdswife

do you think that the punishment will be very bad?


----------



## suziquzie

who's gonna tell?


----------



## pdswife

Did you know.. I can't handle guilt and that I'll prbly go tell on myself??


----------



## suziquzie

lol does that make you a good person, or just not so smart?!?


----------



## pdswife

Well..don't you think the second choice is a little closer to the truth??


----------



## suziquzie

nah, would i say something like that?


----------



## pdswife

I have work!!  Do you know how happy I am???


----------



## suziquzie

happier than a pig in you know what?


----------



## babetoo

pdswife said:


> I have work!! Do you know how happy I am???


 
do u know how happy i am for you?

babe


----------



## LPBeier

Does this mean you have to stop talking to us?


----------



## pdswife

Did you know.. I'm finished now... and I can play again??


----------



## middie

Do you know how long of a day I had ?


----------



## pdswife

How long of a day have you had?


----------



## suziquzie

was it so long she passed out on her close button?


----------



## pdswife

or maybe she just went outside to see the sunshine??


----------



## middie

Can you believe I've been up since 3:30 a.m. and worked by myself from 5:30 until somebody came in at 11:00... the day after a holiday knowing we'd be wiped out of everything ?!?!


----------



## suziquzie

who DOES that to a person?!?


----------



## pdswife

was it a mean and rotten boss like person?


----------



## suziquzie

did you say take this job and shove it?


----------



## pdswife

Do you know I am about that point...??

( not that you were asking me but.. I thought I'd tell
you anyway)


----------



## middie

Do you know I love my boss but I hate my job ?


----------



## pdswife

Is that better or worse than hating your boss and loving your job??


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know if I hated my boss I would be hating myself?


----------



## pdswife

if you hated yourself..wouldn't you be hard to life with>?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I don't hate myself but since I am my own boss I have to get along?  But you know I love my job because I can run it the way I want and make my own decisions?


----------



## suziquzie

isn't it great not to be someone else's whipping boy (ok girl)?


----------



## LPBeier

Don't you know it!?  Do you know how excited I am because I bought 6 new herbs for my organic garden?


----------



## suziquzie

Did you know I need to get the ones I started from seed in the ground this week but it's too cold to even start hardening them off?


----------



## LPBeier

What kinds do you have?


----------



## suziquzie

do you know I have 4 kinds of Basil, thyme, oregano, sage, rosemary (not gonna make it I think I have to buy a plant) and lavendar?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I have now 2 types of sage, 2 types of chives, oregano, thyme, basil, rosemary (had to replace), flat leaf parsley, cilantro, marjoram and just for fun I bought a chocolate mint plant.!


----------



## suziquzie

where did you find chocolate mint? did you know my mint will soon take over the corner of the garden it's in, so I should pot that one?


----------



## LPBeier

Would you believe Home Depot had the chocolate mint?


----------



## suziquzie

do you know I must get myself to Home Depot again anyway for mulch for my flowerbed (that I actually finished yesterday, except for putting the flowers in it)


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I bought the herbs and totally forgot I need some more organic soil to top it up?


----------



## suziquzie

isn't that always how it works?


----------



## pdswife

Good morning!

Do you know I always have a list and I always still forget something??


----------



## suziquzie

is it because your kid is with you and grabbing everything and running off and fighting with..... himself?


----------



## pdswife

If my 23 year old did that do you think I'd be mad??


----------



## suziquzie

would you be more mad or embarrassed?


----------



## pdswife

Is EMBARRASSED the right word or should I say MORITFIED?


----------



## suziquzie

would you leave without him?


----------



## pdswife

Do you think he's smart enough to find a taxi or a bus?


----------



## suziquzie

if he wasn't wouldn't he still be living at home with you?


----------



## LPBeier

Hey you two, did you know that yesterday we accepted a new border so when our old one leaves on the weekend the new one will move in and we have no loss of income?  But would you believe I am a little stressed because I was hoping for a little bit of a break?


----------



## pdswife

Doesn't the parenting end on their 18th birthday??


----------



## suziquzie

but won't your checkbook be much happier about that?


----------



## pdswife

LPBeier said:


> Hey you two, did you know that yesterday we accepted a new border so when our old one leaves on the weekend the new one will move in and we have no loss of income? But would you believe I am a little stressed because I was hoping for a little bit of a break?


 

Do you like him/her?
What all do you do for your borders??
Do they have their own bathroom?
And most importantly does your hubby have to share spoon licking
duties with them??


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I cook, clean their bathroom (yes they have their own but it is also our guest bathroom), wash sheets (but they take them on and off) and DH vacuums their room?  Do you really think DH would share that job?


----------



## pdswife

I  had to ask, didn't I??


----------



## LPBeier

suziquzie said:


> but won't your checkbook be much happier about that?


 
Yes,  but weren't you the one that intimated in the TPBM thread that I never ask for help?


----------



## pdswife

Is it wrong to ask for help when you need it?


----------



## LPBeier

So, do you think you might get a whole hour's work in today


----------



## suziquzie

if she gets double doesn't that mean she'd paid less?


----------



## pdswife

I do hope so but ya know... though it's BORING with a capital B isn't getting paid to surf the web and play games and chat with my son and Paul all day a good thing??


----------



## LPBeier

Did you forget about chatting with us?


----------



## pdswife

Didn't you know...you are the ones I play games with?


----------



## suziquzie

Do you know i would love to be paid right now for my services?


----------



## pdswife

If you come here
I'll pay you to make my yard pretty or would you rather
I pay you to sit and drink lemon tea with me on the deck and just
watch the weeds grow????


----------



## suziquzie

do you think i would really make you pay me to drink tea?


----------



## pdswife

lol.. would it be ok if I
paid you in friendship??

Gotta go.  I'm sure I'll be back sooooon!
bye!!!


----------



## suziquzie

bye
do you know you made me get up and do some work too?


----------



## LPBeier

Anyone back yet?


----------



## pdswife

will I do???


----------



## middie

Where did we go to be back ?


----------



## LPBeier

Don't you know where you have been?


----------



## pdswife

Is everyone gone again?


----------



## LPBeier

Will I do?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I just finished an entire day in the kitchen with the oven on baking and making supper and it was one of the warmest days out yet?  Am I crazy or what?


----------



## pdswife

What did you make the border for supper?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know we finally had the ham I was going to bake on Monday, with scalloped potatoes, mustard carrots and salad?  Would you believe I also baked over two dozen muffins and 8 dozen cookies?


----------



## pdswife

are you as tired as you should be?


----------



## LPBeier

Would you believe even more so?  Do you think I might actually get a good sleep for a change?


----------



## pdswife

will you sleep sweet and dream well??


----------



## suziquzie

did you know I already did cuz I fell asleep on the couch til just now?


----------



## pdswife

Hi, did you come just to wish me goodnight?


----------



## suziquzie

could that be why? Did you know I'm not sure why I just didn't go to bed?


----------



## Maverick2272

Does anyone know how Laurie's DD is doing?


----------



## pdswife

She hasn't mentioned her in awhile... how are you doing?


----------



## suziquzie

have you taken any nice long walks lately?


----------



## Maverick2272

Did you know they made 4 incisions and two have come open? (one on my belly button, why there for crying out loud?) Not only that, did you know I don't think that new dissolving glue works nearly as well as stitches did?


----------



## LPBeier

Did you know I "heard" you guys talking about me so I couldn't sleep and had to come and find out what was going on?

(DD is feeling a little better, don't know that the 2nd hospital did the new ultrasound and found "nothing wrong" once again.  She had to have some other lab tests done and the results won't be in for a week.  The pain isn't as bad, but is still there and I think part of the reason is that she has spent the last two days at the hospital worrying about her boyfriend who was sent from work with chest pains.  They did 3 ecg's before they determined it is a muscle pull in the chest wall?  Does that sound right?  Anyway, they won't do another CT scan on her with or without barium because they have done two that showed nothing.  She will have to wait and if the pain is really bad in another month or so they will re-evaluate the situation.  Don't you just love our medical system?)


----------



## pdswife

Hi Laurie!  Did you come back to play?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I tried to go to bed but the pain in my arms and legs is just too strong to lie down?


----------



## Maverick2272

Did you know EKG's are relied on way too much? They did three on me showing little or ng chance before they did an enzyme test and it showed that I had a heart attack after all. 
Did you know a pulled muscle in the chest is actually very common and makes perfect sense?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know, Mav I have to thank you for being so interested in my DD's life and having such good information for me?  (BTW I meant EKG, thanks).  Do you know that is what I told her, that the chest muscle makes sense, specially seeing that he is a maintenance worker and does some heavy lifting, etc.?


----------



## LPBeier

Well, if you are still there, will you please excuse me?  I feel sleepy now and I have to take it when I can get it - talk to you tomorrow?


----------



## LPBeier

Anyone up yet?


----------



## pdswife

I'm here, can you put up with me coming and going for the next hour??


----------



## suziquzie

don't we always put up with you?  kidding.


----------



## LPBeier

Sorry, do you know I was up and down all night then wide awake at 4:40 and posted here at 6:30, then DH gave me another pain pill and I zonked for 2 hours to make up for all the sleep I lost all night?


----------



## suziquzie

is there something wrong with zonking out?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I would have said a few years ago yes because I would have so much to do and would push myself?  But would you believe today I am so thankful I did zonk and might get a little done off my list?


----------



## suziquzie

do you know i am learning right now a little snooze makes me more productive than being a zombie all day?


----------



## LPBeier

Did I tell you that DD may be moving back here?  It also means her BF will come too, but parents have to sometimes not judge right?  Here own family doesn't want them living together and they can't afford a place of there own and are willing to help me out with stuff I can't do, plus I get to spend more time with her so that's good eh?


----------



## suziquzie

will they be there alot to help?


----------



## LPBeier

Well, do you know they work different shifts and her BF does maintenance and really doean't mind cleaning the house and DD learned a lot of her cooking from me so she can help out on the nights when I just can't do it?


----------



## suziquzie

won't that be awesome? do they get a break on rent?


----------



## LPBeier

Hey.....she's family, isn't she? Yeah, we are just going to ask them to pitch in a little money for food, that's all. Do you think that is right?


----------



## suziquzie

doesn't that depend on how much you like them?


----------



## LPBeier

Don't I think of her as a daughter?  But you know I am still not sure if he is good enough for her.....do you think I am acting too much like a mother?


----------



## middie

Can anyone really be too motherly ?


----------



## pdswife

Did you know.. my mother tries to be motherly but just comes off bossy and when I don't mind her she gets hurt and upset?


----------



## LPBeier

So, do you know I just cooked my last dinner for DH and the border as DH eats at work tomorrow and the border leaves Saturday morning, only to be replaced by a new border Saturday afternoon?


----------



## suziquzie

Do you need a revolving door on your house?


----------



## pdswife

DId you know those revolving door thingys always make me dizzy?


----------



## suziquzie

do swings make you sick too?


----------



## pdswife

no but did you know I can't ride in the back seat of cars for very long or I get sick and dizzy then too??


----------



## LPBeier

Did I miss you guys again?  Or are you still there?


----------



## pdswife

Is it 8:10 or 8:15...do I have to leave in five minutes or 10?


----------



## suziquzie

Isn't it 10:15 and you are REALLY late?


----------



## pdswife

oh CHIT!  Do you think they will fire me??  ( Please say YES!!!!!)


----------



## LPBeier

Did you get any work yesterday?


----------



## Garband

Do you think scanning groceries from 3:45 to 10:20 is work?


----------



## LPBeier

If you get paid for it, then it is work, isn't it?


----------



## LadyCook61

Is work getting paid for doing nothing ?


----------



## Garband

Is doing nothing but getting paid for it bad?


----------



## LPBeier

Is not being happy doing nothing even if you get paid for it worth it?


----------



## pdswife

can I answer NO to that...??

lol


----------



## LPBeier

Did you know I was talking about you?  Are you on a break?  or did you run out of things to do again?


----------



## pdswife

could it be a little of both??


----------



## suziquzie

did you know it's like a rainforest here today and the mosquitos think I'm lunch?


----------



## pdswife

I read once that if you put a BOUNCE dryer sheet inside your collar the bugs would leave you alone...DO you think that is true??


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I heard if you used Avon Skin so Soft the bugs would leave you alone but I smelled so bad EVERYONE left me alone?


----------



## pdswife

isn't a moment a lone nice once in awhile?


----------



## LPBeier

Are you home from work now?


----------



## pdswife

I'm waiting for my boss to come tell me how to do something... do you know that I'm hoping it takes her awhile?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you have to go on another waiting list?


----------



## pdswife

How am I supposed to know?


----------



## middie

You mean she didn't tell you ?


----------



## meshoo96

do you know my boss was off this week and i had to do her job? did you know that i also did 3 other people's jobs this past week besides hers and my own?


----------



## LadyCook61

did you know you should ask for a raise if you have to do others job?


----------



## meshoo96

wouldn't know that my DH has been saying that SAME thing all week?


----------



## LadyCook61

Wouldn't you know great minds think alike ?


----------



## SixSix210

yeah, so the real question becomes...WHAT'S THE HOLD UP??????????????


----------



## meshoo96

will you just let it go? can't you accept that my boss just won't do it?


----------



## LadyCook61

You want me to let it go ? Will you get a better job when you move to SC?


----------



## meshoo96

any chance you know someone that will hire me in the columbia area?


----------



## SixSix210

You DO understand that nearly every company in the world is better than the one you're at now, right?


----------



## meshoo96

know why i don't entirely believe you?


----------



## SixSix210

You do grasp the idea that you could work for minimum wage part time, and still live better tha you do in NJ right?


----------



## pdswife

you two sound like you know each other...do you?


----------



## SixSix210

lol. can you guess how much time we spend together each week? 
(i'll give you a hint...it's somewhere between most and always)


----------



## pdswife

lol... Isn't love wonderful when you're sharing it with your best friend?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I would love a raise but seeing as I am my own boss it is really hard to get one?


----------



## pdswife

could you pay yourself in chocolate chips instead of dollar bills?


----------



## middie

Chocolate or cash... how can you choose ????


----------



## pdswife

If you were to pick cash..couldn't you use part of it to buy chocolate and part to pay rent?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I buy so much chocolate I could probably buy out Hershey's?


----------



## pdswife

do you eat it all or use it to make your cakes ?


----------



## meshoo96

do you have a wonderful chocolate cake recipe?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I don't eat it, but it seems to disappear before I can use it?  Do you want my chocolate cake recipe?  (I will pm it in trade for that delicious cookie recipe your hubby sent).


----------



## babetoo

LPBeier said:


> Do you know I don't eat it, but it seems to disappear before I can use it? Do you want my chocolate cake recipe? (I will pm it in trade for that delicious cookie recipe your hubby sent).


 

do you know  my chocolate chips are also magic and disappear. oh! that's right, i do eat them


----------



## suziquzie

aren't they taken by teeny oompa-loompas?


----------



## babetoo

suziquzie said:


> aren't they taken by teeny oompa-loompas?


 


you never know do you.?

babe


----------



## suziquzie

do i ever know anything?


----------



## LPBeier

Are you putting yourself down again?  Don't you know that is a bad habit?


----------



## suziquzie

do you know i really can't help it and i apologize cuz i dont do it on purpose?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know you don't have to apologize because I do it all the time too?


----------



## pdswife

So do i..don't you think we should all stop being stupid and start to love ourselves???


----------



## LPBeier

Do we have to sing the Barney song though?


----------



## pdswife

well... if we don't sing how will people know??


----------



## suziquzie

can i be barney?


----------



## pdswife

NO, don't you know I don't LIKE Barney and I like you and I don't want to have to stop??


----------



## suziquzie

well do you know i cant anyway cuz I'm not purple?


----------



## pdswife

Do you think a skinny white dinasour would be better than a fat purple one??


----------



## suziquzie

how about a fat white one?


----------



## pdswife

Do you weigh 399 pounds?


----------



## suziquzie

lol are you sure its not 401?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I have seen your picture Suzi and you are no way near that weight?


----------



## pdswife

why
haven't I seen that photo??


----------



## meshoo96

LPBeier said:


> Do you know I don't eat it, but it seems to disappear before I can use it?  Do you want my chocolate cake recipe?  (I will pm it in trade for that delicious cookie recipe your hubby sent).



do you realize how excited I am to get a new chocolate cake recipe? Is it OK if I have DH pm it when he wakes up?


----------



## LPBeier

Meshoo, have you looked in your PM box?  Will you let me know how you like it?


----------



## middie

Will you let us all know ?


----------



## BajaGringo

The internet will truly be a useful tool when we can actually smell and taste the dishes members put up here on the forum. Will somebody please tell me how to activate that function???


----------



## middie

Do you know that if that happens we'll NEVER log off ?


----------



## suziquzie

or would we be afraid and never log on?


----------



## middie

Do you know how many fights I'd have with the b/f ?


----------



## LPBeier

The idiot being??????


----------



## middie

Didn't you notice I changed idiot to the b/f so people would know ?


----------



## suziquzie

if you never logged on?


----------



## middie

No if I never logged off. Do you know what he'd do if I never logged off ?


----------



## suziquzie

would it suck to find out?


----------



## middie

You do know you'd never see me on here again if that happened don't you ?


----------



## suziquzie

I guess I do now don't I?


----------



## middie

Pretty sad huh ?


----------



## suziquzie

Would you like to move in with me?


----------



## middie

Would you let me ?


----------



## suziquzie

do you mind many noisy kids?


----------



## middie

Would it be okay if I bring my family and friends ?
Oh and the dog ?

( I can deal with noisy kids if you can deal with hillbilly's ) lol


----------



## suziquzie

did you know we do our best to be one with the hillbillys?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you think maybe I typed my question before you changed it to b/f?  Or am I just that out to lunch?


----------



## middie

Lp maybe we did it at the same time ?

Suzi about the kids. My sister always wanted lots of kids but unfortunately she could only have two. Maybe you can pawn your kids off on her from time to time ?
That way you have a few minutes to relax and I have revenge on her ?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I have already offered to take Suzi's kids, lego and all, so they can keep my dogs out of my hair but so far she hasn't sent them?


----------



## middie

Do you think maybe she's having a hard time getting them all into one box ?


----------



## suziquzie

LOL do you know they all fit but not if I put in any bubble wrap?


----------



## BajaGringo

middie said:


> Didn't you notice I changed idiot to the b/f so people would know ?



Did I spin us off onto a "sore" issue?

Send him down here to Baja and I'll put him through Boyfriend Training School.

Idiot Beings converted into functioning members of society who actually are capable of human-like behavior, putting their dirty clothes "inside" of the clothes hamper, leaving the toilet seat down, not farting in front of your friends and will know how to make dinner for 8 and even set the table without your help. Will bring flowers home at least once a week, turn off the TV to spend time with you just listening to music and will be a Tiger in bed on demand.

I am still trying to decide how much to charge for the service...


----------



## middie

Can you do something about his temper ?


----------



## BajaGringo

During the phase of learning the proper position of toilet seats and dirty clothes storage we can secretly install a small microchip that injects minute amounts of behavior alterating chemicals that simulate the pain of a kick in the groin whenever the student shows signs of demonstrating child-like temper tantrums.

The cost for that service of course, is in addition to the normal school tuition. Certain exceptional cases may require additional steps (electro-therapy, lobotomy, endless hours of forced watching chick flicks, etc.)


----------



## LPBeier

BG, do you realize you just lost on Jeopardy because you didn't give your answer in the form of a question?


----------



## pdswife

so, asking a question is required???

lol!


----------



## BajaGringo

OK...

I am what???


----------



## pdswife

Hi Baja, did you know we scare people away from this game very quickly???


----------



## BajaGringo

And did you know that I am not smart enough to know better?


----------



## pdswife

how would I know...didn't we just meet?


----------



## LPBeier

Isn't the whole purpose of this thread to ask questions?


----------



## LadyCook61

Did you know I don't participate much because I don't understand it most of the time ?


----------



## BajaGringo

What's to understand?


----------



## LPBeier

LadyCook, do you know it is much better if you don't understand?


----------



## LadyCook61

Do you know that I like to understand things ?


----------



## LPBeier

Well, do you know the best way to understand this thread is if you find a topic you don't understand, you can just change it to a completely different one and no one will notice?


----------



## babetoo

LPBeier said:


> Well, do you know the best way to understand this thread is if you find a topic you don't understand, you can just change it to a completely different one and no one will notice?


 
did u know that i have noticed that?

babe


----------



## pdswife

How would we not notice?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know you just made my point?  Do You know I changed the topic and you just followed it?  And you know I do it too?


----------



## LadyCook61

Do you know it is after midnight and I should get to bed ?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know it is after 9 here and I should go to bed too?


----------



## pdswife

are you both really tired??


----------



## LadyCook61

Do you know I had some hot milk to help me sleep ?


----------



## LadyCook61

pdswife said:


> are you both really tired??


 
do you know I fell asleep around 5 pm ? Do you know it is probably why I am not sleepy?


----------



## BajaGringo

Do you know that when aliens find the remainders of this thread digitally stored on the hard drive of some forgotten, non-working computer they will know that they were correct in eating alive the human population of a planet so lacking in any intelligence?


----------



## suziquzie

doesn't this thread make us smart because we can converse in question form?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I totally agree with you Suzi?


----------



## suziquzie

why wouldn't you?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I totally got over the nervousness of having a new stranger in our house within about 2 hours after the new border moved in?


----------



## suziquzie

is he / she a nice person?


----------



## LadyCook61

do you know my ex mother in law had boarders ?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know he is different from our previous one but I think will work out fine?  Do you know the best part is that he isn't a picky eater?!!!!!


----------



## suziquzie

aren't those the best kind?!


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I am positive I wrote a reply here but don't see it and can't remember what I said?


----------



## suziquzie

don't you hate when that happens?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I have to go now because we have to take our dog to the vet for grooming and annual checkup?  Will I see you later?


----------



## suziquzie

dont you know it?
I hsould get to work anyway.


----------



## pdswife

Did I miss you all again??


----------



## suziquzie

did you know that i never actually go when I say I'm going to?


----------



## pdswife

do you know that made me smile??


----------



## suziquzie

why ever would THAT make you smile?


----------



## pdswife

Did you know I had a horrid weekend and I needed five minutes to play with a friend before I went back to the job that I've decided SUCKS big time ( as my son would say)???


----------



## suziquzie

why was it so bad?


----------



## pdswife

Did you know I could answer that in ONE word?

HUBBY!


----------



## LPBeier

Do you want to talk about it?  (You can PM us if you do)


----------



## suziquzie

does he need to be grounded? wasn't he gone hiking?


----------



## pdswife

Did you know it was still snowy in the mountain so he came home early??

Thanks Laurie... 
I'm fine.  Just frustrated with life.  Tomorrrow is 
only a day away and it will be better.


----------



## suziquzie

Doesn't snow just ruin everything?


----------



## pdswife

YES and don't you wish that it would never snow again??


----------



## LPBeier

Do you think you could call in and say you can't come because of the snow?  (You don't have to tell them it was on the mountain where hubby was hiking).


----------



## suziquzie

Could it just snow around Christmas then go away?


----------



## pdswife

lol   do you know... I think they are smarter than that but, that I already told them if it snows at my house I won't be working!?????


----------



## suziquzie

are they ok with that?


----------



## pdswife

Do I care if they are not??


----------



## suziquzie

wont they fire you if they arent?


----------



## LPBeier

Does she really care at this point if they do?


----------



## pdswife

Could someone stop the world... I wanna get off...         ????


----------



## LPBeier

Why don't you just head north for about 3 hours and I will cook you a wonderful dinner and pour you a big tall adult drink of your choice?


----------



## babetoo

LPBeier said:


> Why don't you just head north for about 3 hours and I will cook you a wonderful dinner and pour you a big tall adult drink of your choice?


 
why didn't you invite me?

babe


----------



## BajaGringo

Sound good to you?


----------



## pdswife

Don't ya know that it sounds GREAT to me??


----------



## LPBeier

babetoo said:


> why didn't you invite me?
> 
> babe


 
Do you know Babe, you can come too, but I think it is farther than three hours from Escondido to Surrey?


----------



## LPBeier

pdswife said:


> Don't ya know that it sounds GREAT to me??


 
So am I to gather it was another wonderful day at work?


----------



## pdswife

They've decided that the group I was put in is toooo large...and there's another group that is too small... so do you know that I have to LEARN how the new group does things and that I've heard the lead over there YELLING at his new hires because they don't know what to do?  And did I mention that my new LEAD is the one who filled out my employement papers incorrectly in the beginning which is how this whole mess started?

Are you tired of me compaining yet??


----------



## LPBeier

do you think i ever would be?


----------



## pdswife

Don't ya know that I think you should be??


----------



## suziquzie

can you dedise quitting is best now? (I have)


----------



## suziquzie

decide i cant spell while tipsy.


----------



## LPBeier

Do you really think she should quit?  PD can you get your old job back?


----------



## suziquzie

does she want any job really?


----------



## pdswife

THANK YOU!  Do you know you make me feel better?

I will give this new group a week or two because, isn't there a chance that
it could be better??????


----------



## LPBeier

Isn't there always a chance?


----------



## pdswife

Is it worth taking ???


----------



## suziquzie

Do you need the chance or want it?


----------



## LadyCook61

suziquzie said:


> decide i cant spell while tipsy.


Can you spell when you're not tipsy?


----------



## pdswife

chances are always good... arn't they??


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I am thinking that I don't like my job either? Do you know I am halfway through making the roses for a wedding cake due August 2 and the bride just called to say that she has changed the colour because one of the bridesmaids didn't like it....Can they do that this close to the wedding? And besides, doesn't the bridesmaid know she isn't supposed to like her dress?  (guess she didn't see "27 dresses")


----------



## pdswife

Will you charge them extra for the roses??


----------



## pdswife

Hey, can you post some photos of your cakes?


----------



## LPBeier

Should I charge extra?  How do I post to the gallery?  Do you know?


----------



## suziquzie

Did you know I didn't want a "real" wedding and reception cuz I can't stand bridezillas? (or people looking at me for long periods of time)
(should that be in venting?)


----------



## suziquzie

did you know pds is there with a chicken?


----------



## pdswife

Did we talk about this once before??


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I am confused about this gallery thing so I will just give you a link to my facebook album with several of my cakes?  Do you promise you won't laugh at the cat one because I know the painting on it is horrible?
Laurie Beier's Photos - My Cake Creations! | Facebook


----------



## suziquzie

If I request you as a facebook friend will you answer me?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you think I wouldn't?  Did you see the pictures?


----------



## pdswife

OH!! Do you know I really like the cat one??


----------



## LPBeier

Really, so the other ones that I put hours and hours more work into don't thrill you at all?


----------



## pdswife

You are very clever!!!


----------



## LPBeier

So Suzi, no you know what I look like - pretty scary eh?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I have others, but some of the people I do them for don't want me showing them on facebook?  (but I do have pictures in my portfolio for when people come to see me about a cake).


----------



## suziquzie

why would they not want you to show them? 
can you fire them?


----------



## suziquzie

and why the heck would you be scary?!?


----------



## LPBeier

It would be difficult to fire them when they hired me and paid for the cakes wouldn't it?  Do you know it is okay, because when I get my website set up I will be able to use anything I want as long as I was the one who took the pictures?


----------



## LPBeier

Actually, do you know I kind of like that picture of me because it doesn't show my wrinkles and grey hair?


----------



## suziquzie

will you stick out your toungue and say THPTHPTHPTHP? (not sure how to spell that sound!)


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I love chatting but I have to go make the border's lunch for tomorrow, get the coffee pot set up and clean up so I am not up until midnight?


----------



## suziquzie

do you know thats alright and I'll see you on the flipside?


----------



## LPBeier

Until tomorrow then?


----------



## suziquzie

does that work for you?


----------



## pdswife

Can you wait for me to show up ??


----------



## suziquzie

don't i always?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I will do my best beause I don't have to run off to the vets or anything tomorrow?


----------



## suziquzie

do you know i am trying to go to bed but i forgot my sis-in-laws posted all sorts of pics of me on facebook so now i'm staying up picking myself apart??????


----------



## LPBeier

And you got after me for calling myself scary?


----------



## suziquzie

is that the pot calling the kettle black?
did you see my retarded tan lines?!?!??


----------



## pdswife

isn't it good though that the sun shines enough to get tan lines???


----------



## suziquzie

um, if it was would I be me?
Do you know I just found my first boyfriend on facebook from when I was 14?!?!?


----------



## pdswife

I just discovered Facebook a little while ago.. is that weird?


----------



## suziquzie

did your SIL's make you do it too?


----------



## pdswife

did you know my SIL has never made me do anything but dishes??


----------



## suziquzie

did she pay you?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I have three SIL's but only one that I really get along with?


----------



## suziquzie

Did you know I had 3, and the one that was also my best friend is the one that died?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I send my condolences and that I didn't know about that?  Was it recent?


----------



## suziquzie

did you know it was back in 2003.... and it was only 5 months after thier Dad and gramma died suddenly 2 weeks apart?


----------



## LPBeier

(Oh wow, that must have been really hard on you and your DH)
Have you been here long?  Do you know that I am up early, but had a much better sleep last night?


----------



## suziquzie

Do you know I'm usually here by 5 am but decided to put away laundry so it wasn't until 6?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know that 6 for you is 4 am for me?


----------



## suziquzie

Is that better than 2 am?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I was awake at 2 am for about an hour and a half, but by 4 I was sleeping again?


----------



## suziquzie

do you think i should have gotten up at 4 instead of 5?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I think you need your sleep?


----------



## suziquzie

for what to sit here all day?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I meant to look after the munchkins, your DH, the house and the garden, not to mention put up with the bagel factory on the weekends?


----------



## suziquzie

oh, is that all??? (you make me sound way busier than I am!!!! )


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I have to leave for a little bit so I can get DH up and ready for work?


----------



## suziquzie

sorry did you know i was changing a diaper?


----------



## pdswife

lol.. you seem to do that a lot...is it your newest hobbie?


----------



## suziquzie

did you know it's actually my oldest hobby since I've been doing it for 8 1/2 YEARS!


----------



## pdswife

are you glad it's almost over?


----------



## suziquzie

why isn't it over yet, shouldn't it be?


----------



## pdswife

How old is the youngest?


----------



## suziquzie

do you know she's a litlte over 2 1/2?


----------



## pdswife

do you think she'll be done by age three?


----------



## suziquzie

don't i pray that every day?
do you know I worry she wont cuz she wants to be the baby, and if you call her big girl she says "NO I"M A BABY!!" ??


----------



## pdswife

awwww isn't that cute??


----------



## suziquzie

do you think it wuold help if we stopped calling her "babydoll" or "dolly" all the time?


----------



## pdswife

do you really want her to grow up?


----------



## suziquzie

and move out?


----------



## pdswife

and give you grandbabies??


----------



## suziquzie

oh jeez how long do i have til then?!? 
can it be another 20 years please so i can get a decent diaper break?


----------



## pdswife

as GRANDMA can't you hand them back to MOM when they cry and poop??


----------



## suziquzie

but then wouldn't i just be my mom?


----------



## pdswife

oh.. would that be bad?

olololololol!


----------



## suziquzie

is it bad to always be right?


----------



## pdswife

could you ask  my husband since he is always right ???


----------



## suziquzie

should he hang out with my mother?


----------



## pdswife

Do two RIGHTS make a wrong?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I can't stay because I have to get supper but that I wanted to say my doctor's appointment got cancelled due to an emergency surgery and is rescheduled to next Wednesday and I am disappointed but it's okay?


----------



## suziquzie

doesnt one ALWAYS right make one usually wrong?


----------



## pdswife

Do you know you just explained my life??


Hi Laurie.. sorry about the change of plans.  Do you know
I'd be upset too??


----------



## babetoo

pdswife said:


> as GRANDMA can't you hand them back to MOM when they cry and poop??


 
why would you not give them back? wet yes , loose green or brown other stuff, no way. 

babe


----------



## pdswife

Babetoo,,,did you know you were supposed to answer the last question asked?


----------



## suziquzie

do you think babe would rather talk about babies than drs?


----------



## pdswife

would you rather have a baby or go to the dr?


----------



## LadyCook61

I rather do neither , no baby or dr. Do you think I am young enough  to have a baby?


----------



## suziquzie

aren't they letting 70 year olds have babies these days?


----------



## LadyCook61

Did you know I am not yet 70 ? Did you know I love being a grandma ?


----------



## LPBeier

Did you know I feel 70?


----------



## LadyCook61

Did you know I feel 90 some days ?


----------



## pdswife

isn't 40 something bad enough???


----------



## LadyCook61

Did you know I wouldn't mind being 40 something again ?


----------



## pdswife

is that kind of like me wanting to be 29 again?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I don't mind being 49 1/2 and even look forward to 50?


----------



## LadyCook61

Did you know I am 29 with 32 yrs experience ?


----------



## LadyCook61

LPBeier said:


> Do you know I don't mind being 49 1/2 and even look forward to 50?


Did you know 50 is half way to 100 ?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I have nothing to say to that?


----------



## LadyCook61

Did you know I am almost 62 ?


----------



## suziquzie

would you rather be 26?


----------



## LadyCook61

Did you know I rather be 26 ?


----------



## thier1754

Are you aware that I've had no time to chat on here for at least a week? ... And that I'm going to be sixty next tuesday??? Aaaargh!!


----------



## pdswife

Do you think you will have a happy birthday?


----------



## LadyCook61

did you know turning 60 is not so bad ?


----------



## pdswife

HOw would I know that since I haven't even turned 50 yet?


----------



## thier1754

Is it clear that I'm healthy, happy, and busy, and that's what counts? And that I'm getting married in September?


----------



## pdswife

Married!! Do you know I think that's wonderful!!!!!!!!??


----------



## thier1754

How do I say I appreciate that? And that I still can't upload a new photo...


----------



## pdswife

I wish I could help but... It's been so long since I've done it ..do you know I can't remember how???


----------



## LadyCook61

do you know it really is not difficult to upload a photo?


----------



## middie

Do you know how computer stupid I am ?


----------



## LadyCook61

Do you know I fix hubby's computer ?


----------



## middie

You fix it withut throwing it out of the window ????


----------



## LadyCook61

Did you know I fixed it by running software ?


----------



## middie

you can do that ???


----------



## LadyCook61

did you know I'm a techno geek ?


----------



## pdswife

Did you know.. my hubby always has to fix my computer because he
is a computer nerd?


----------



## LadyCook61

did you know my hubby knows nothing about fixing things?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know that I was able to fix computers until I met and married my DH who used to teach programming and tech support so I let him do it and let all my knowledge of it just sort of shrivell up?


----------



## LadyCook61

Did you know if my hubby knew how to fix computers , I wouldn't have to?


----------



## LPBeier

But do you realize that there are not many women your age who CAN fix computers and I think that it is wonderful that you can?


----------



## LadyCook61

Aww shucks *blushing* thank you.   Do you know I am not used to compliments?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know it is something you should get used to?  (but I have a hard time too).


----------



## LadyCook61

Do you know it is not easy getting used to it if one doesn't get many compliments ?


----------



## babetoo

did you two know?
 i have a bit more computer savvy that the average seventy year old.

babe


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know Babe, I beleive you have a lot more general savvy than many people, regardless of age?


----------



## suziquzie

don't you wish babe was your gramma?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know she is younger than my Mom would be by 11 years?


----------



## suziquzie

Do you know I am the oldest child, I am 34 and she is just as old as my Dad....
yet SO much younger!


----------



## babetoo

thanks guys, did u know i am a great grandma?  two beautiful little girls. it is however a strange feeling. 

babe


----------



## suziquzie

Do you know how cool it would be if I could say I had a great gramma I've met?
(my 1st son did... she babysat 'til he was 2. I wish he remembered more.)


----------



## LadyCook61

Do you know I remember my great grandma who immigrated from Italy ?


----------



## suziquzie

How cool would that be?


----------



## LadyCook61

suziquzie said:


> How cool would that be?


 Do you know she never spoke a word of English?


----------



## middie

Do you speak Italian ?


----------



## LadyCook61

No I don't , my parents believed I should speak English only.  Do you believe I want to learn Italian ?


----------



## suziquzie

Do you know my Dad was 3rd generation American born yet the first to speak only English?

(My grandpa was annoyed with his parents for not making him learn English (rather than speaking German) until he started school, and swore his children would be "American")


----------



## LadyCook61

Do you know I am 3rd generation American ?


----------



## middie

Did you know I'd like to learn Italian and Hungarian ?

(I'm also 3rd generation American. My Great Grandfather came over from Hungary)


----------



## suziquzie

Do you know I'm only 2nd generation on one side, 4th on the other?
And they are all German.... a half Hungarian and all I san say is pork chop?
(I loved my grandpa!)


----------



## middie

Did you know all I know is Vis which is water ?


----------



## suziquzie

Is that hungarian?


----------



## middie

It is. Would goulash and paprika be hungarian words too ?


----------



## LadyCook61

Do you know I make all kinds of Italian food ?


----------



## middie

Did you know that's my favorite ?


----------



## suziquzie

wow do you know I thought I didn't know any now I know I knew 2 and now 3 thanks to you?


----------



## LadyCook61

Do you know the only Italian I know is Amore ?


----------



## middie

Isn't Mama Mia Italian ?


----------



## LadyCook61

My late parents were Italians but did not teach me Italian.  Do you know I wish they had taught me Italian ?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know my great grandfather was American and came to Canada when he was 17 to join the Northwest Mounted Police (now the RCMP or Royal Canadian Mounted Police, though they only use horses for shows now).?


----------



## pdswife

Did he have lots of stories to tel you Laurie?


----------



## LPBeier

(Sorry, had to go for dinner)
Do you know that I never met him?  But I have researched him for our family tree and have read a lot of stories about him.  Do you know I would have loved to have known him?


----------



## pdswife

I'm glad that you have the stories to read at least arn't you??


----------



## LPBeier

Oh yes, do you know how wonderful it is to actually find books that have history on members of your family?


----------



## pdswife

I don't know...could you tell me?


----------



## suziquzie

Do you think mine could all be found in the AA handbook?


----------



## Maverick2272

Would they be right next to my family?


----------



## suziquzie

Where have you been were you with them too?


----------



## Maverick2272

Would you believe I am one of the few in my family that does not drink, so I wasn't with them in AA but rather spending more quality time with my Dr.'s and nurses?


----------



## suziquzie

Did they miss you?
Do they keep making you sick so you will come back?


----------



## Maverick2272

Do you think it is my quirky sense of humor that leads them to make it so I have to return to see them again?


----------



## suziquzie

Or do they have the Munchausen by Proxy disease like they showed on ER once?


----------



## Maverick2272

Wouldn't that be a frightening thought?


----------



## suziquzie

you would think a nurse or dr would be screened for that wouldn't you?
why do people fly down my street at 100 mph just because it is a quiet country road?


----------



## Maverick2272

Could it be for the same reason they do it down my road going past the elementary school and kids park?


----------



## suziquzie

have you tried stop strips yet?


----------



## LPBeier

Mav, do you know how good it is to "see" you here?  Do you know I was wondering if you were either sick again or it was something I said?


----------



## Maverick2272

Do you know they did put in speed bumps, so now they just race up to the speed bumps, slam on the brakes, then race off again?
How could it ever be something you said Laurie? Did you know sometimes I have to spend some time with 'non-medical' Dr.'s?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you mean like a PHD?


----------



## suziquzie

or a looooove dr?


----------



## pdswife

What are we talking about tonight??


----------



## suziquzie

weren't we talking about you?


----------



## Maverick2272

I think they are the PhD type, but I am not sure?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I am having a really crappy day and I can't even talk about it on here because I promised I wouldn't?  So could you guys cheer me up no questions asked?


----------



## suziquzie

what if we say something wrong because we dont know what's wrong?


----------



## Maverick2272

Isn't that gonna be hard in a question thread?????

Um, so, how bout them Maple Leaf's? Seen any Reindeer lately?


----------



## suziquzie

do you live near Santa?
could you stop sending cold air south?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know that it just has to do with someone at my DH's work and the ongoing health problems of DD and her BF?  And there really isn't any way you could say something wrong?   Do you know we have reindeer just a ways north of where I live?


----------



## suziquzie

(I hope everything is ok)

Are they Santa's reindeer?
Do you know any of the Ice Road truckers on tv?


----------



## pdswife

lol.. do you know I would think she lived in the artic the way you guys are talking???


Good thoughts comeing your way Laurie!


----------



## suziquzie

isn't all of canada in the arctic circle?
OH!!! 
And is all of Seattle like Grey's Anatomy?
(just finally watched the season finalle today. I want to be there)


----------



## pdswife

When can you be here, shall I meet your train?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I need to talk about this but it is more for the venting thread so I will leave you, go there and you can read it if you want?  (I will leave out the details I can't say)


----------



## pdswife

Laurie.. are you ok?  Do you know I"m here if you need to chat?


----------



## suziquzie

Well does Dr. McDreamy meet me at the train also?
Wasn't he even cuter in Can't Buy Me Love?


----------



## suziquzie

wanna chat in the special room?


----------



## pdswife

what???  Am I not good enough?


----------



## pdswife

Does chat still work..?


----------



## Maverick2272

We have a special room?


----------



## suziquzie

did you know i meant everyone,  silly?


----------



## suziquzie

is it for crazy people?


----------



## pdswife

Will they let me in if I'm only half way crazy?


----------



## suziquzie

did you know 2 halves make 1?


----------



## Maverick2272

Would you pardon me if I didn't want to go into any more rooms filled with crazy people right now?


----------



## pdswife

Did you ever have one of those picture books where you turned the top of the page but not the bottom and the picture would become a new creature??


----------



## suziquzie

even if its imaginary crazy people?


----------



## pdswife

Maverick2272 said:


> Would you pardon me if I didn't want to go into any more rooms filled with crazy people right now?


 

but, didn't you know we were only half crazy?


----------



## Maverick2272

Did you know I have spent the day installing my software onto my new laptop, and was about to start transferring 150GB of movies to the secondary HDD but I am tired and think I should go to bed?


----------



## LPBeier

Is it true that no one has been on this thread for 24 hours?


----------



## middie

Wouldn't that be a first ?


----------



## pdswife

Did I forget to play this morning??


----------



## middie

And just where were you this morning ?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I was sleeping this morning and I hate to run off but I have to go pick up DD?  Will you remember tomorrow morning, both of you?


----------



## middie

I have to work but will it be okay if I'm here before I go ?


----------



## babetoo

did u know that abel the handyman is here? he is putting up two ceiling fan lights i bought for sunroom. 

we had long talk about being late, calling , etc. we shall see

babe


----------



## suziquzie

will he be more aware of your clock from now on?
( I can't sleep..... thunderstorms)


----------



## LPBeier

Didn't I post here last night?  Do you know there seems to be two of mine and one of Suzi's missing?


----------



## Nige

No thunderstorms here, just light rain. I wonder where else in the world it is  raining right now?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I just realized that those posts were in a different thread (TPBM)?  Can you tell I had a rough night and am not awake?


----------



## LPBeier

Nige, do you know it is raining here on the west coast of Canada?


----------



## pdswife

And on the west coast of Washington?


----------



## LPBeier

Aren't they almost the same thing?


----------



## pdswife

Would you agree that it's the same piece of land but... about three hours apart?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I can accept that?  So are you ready for the last day of the week?


----------



## suziquzie

why don't they look 3 hours apart?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you mean on a map?


----------



## babetoo

did you know it is 86 degrees here in sunny calif?

quite a difference from june gloom a couple days ago. 

are your moods affected by the weather?  mine sure are.

babe


----------



## josh_swinehart

babetoo said:


> did you know it is 86 degrees here in sunny calif?



Would you believe I did know that?

Did you know it will be my birthday on Tues?

-Josh hart


----------



## babetoo

josh_swinehart said:


> Would you believe I did know that?
> 
> Did you know it will be my birthday on Tues?
> 
> -Josh hart


 
lol josh,

happy bday

babe


----------



## josh_swinehart

babetoo said:


> lol josh,
> 
> happy bday
> 
> babe



Oh no, No question in your post, will the world implode now?

-Josh hart


----------



## LadyCook61

Did you know it is hot and humid in E. Pa?


----------



## josh_swinehart

Isn't it always?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know it is finally sunny here after about 3 1/2 days of rain (the half being earlier today)?


----------



## LadyCook61

Do you know I fell asleep this afternoon  because it is so hot here ?


----------



## Maverick2272

Can you beleive the weather here can't make up its mind? One minute it is sunny, then cloudy, then rain, then the wind tries to blow you over, is Mother Nature a wee bit confused right now?


----------



## LPBeier

Mav, are you sure you don't live in my neighbourhood?


----------



## Maverick2272

Are you having the same weird weather there too? Do you know how tired I am of hot rainy days? What ever happened to rain cooling things off?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know we are having days that have every weather condition in them except snow? (okay, I excluded hurricanes, tornadoes and tropical storms but we don't usually get them here at any time)


----------



## BajaGringo

You mean that you don't get tropical weather in Canada???


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I have to answer no, but we also don't get the arctic weather some think we do?


----------



## pdswife

Isn't that a good thing?


----------



## LPBeier

Wouldn't I be silly to not think it a good thing? Do you know it is just funny how many people from other countries think all of Canada is an iceberg? Or is it Rain Forest?


----------



## babetoo

josh_swinehart said:


> Oh no, No question in your post, will the world implode now?
> 
> -Josh hart


 
o.k . josh you are right. how about happy birthday, how old are you?

babe


----------



## LadyCook61

Do you know I am going to visit my furbaby Gracie at the vet?  Do you know she has been there since Wed. night ?


----------



## LPBeier

How is she doing LadyCook?  When will you be able to bring her home?  Did the surgery go well?


----------



## LadyCook61

She is doing well, I am hoping to bring her home today, I did go see her but the vet was not there to give the okay for Gracie to go home yet, thank you for asking.  Do you know it is so hot here in the 90's ?


----------



## middie

Did you know it's like that here too with humidity at around 80% ?


----------



## babetoo

middie said:


> Did you know it's like that here too with humidity at around 80% ?


 
did you know it is 74 and sunny here?

babe


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know it is just right here?  Did you also know my "daughter" got engaged last night?


----------



## LadyCook61

LP, congratulations on your daughter's engagement.  Do you know Gracie is home now ?


----------



## babetoo

LadyCook61 said:


> LP, congratulations on your daughter's engagement. Do you know Gracie is home now ?


 



how is gracie?

babe


----------



## pdswife

Wow!  Congrats Laurie!!  Are you all very happy??


----------



## LadyCook61

babetoo said:


> how is gracie?
> 
> babe


thanks for asking ,babe. Gracie is doing fine, she is home now. I have to keep an  eye on her so she doesn't chew on the stitches or the drain tubes. 
Do you know I am glad she is home ?


----------



## LPBeier

LC, do you know I am very happy for you that Gracie is home and doing well?
PD, Do you know I don't know who is happier, her or me?

(Thanks all for the congrats)


----------



## LadyCook61

Do you know it is suppose to be in the 90's again tomorrow ?


----------



## Maverick2272

So the BF is now the fiance?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know it is going to be really hard to get used to that but yes?


----------



## Maverick2272

So, are you going to cater their wedding then?


----------



## LPBeier

Would you believe yes......AND make the wedding cake?  But do you know it will be a total labour of love and in no way a job?


----------



## Maverick2272

You know, it sounds like it will be a ton of fun and just what the Dr. ordered to lift everyone's spirits?


----------



## pdswife

what would the dr. recommend for my frame of mind?


----------



## Nige

This particular doctor would suggest a large glass of red wine, every other day. Does that sound good?


----------



## pdswife

Do you know even smelling red wine gives me a migraine?


----------



## LPBeier

You too?.............


----------



## Garband

Who doesn't it?


----------



## Pook

People *drink* wine? They don't use it to clean paintbrushes?


----------



## LadyCook61

do you know I don't drink wine either ?


----------



## Pook

You don't?


----------



## pdswife

Have you ever tasted wine that you really like?


----------



## LadyCook61

If you are addressing me, I have tasted wine and have found none to my liking. 
Do you know it probably a good thing I don't drink because hubby can drive one to drink ?


----------



## LPBeier

LOL!!!! Do you know I do love the taste of wine, but not it's affects on me?


----------



## LadyCook61

Do you know I have tried so called non alcoholic wine but didn't like the taste of those either ?


----------



## Pook

Do you know I use that for oven cleaner?


----------



## LPBeier

Pook, do you have any other interesting uses for wine?


----------



## Pook

Is using it to unstop the toilet and degreasing the car engine interesting?


----------



## josh_swinehart

Did you know that when I cook with alcohol, some occasionally ends up in the food?


----------



## Pook

You *cook* with it? You don't clean the pans with it?


----------



## josh_swinehart

I've rinsed a chilled glass with Vermouth once or twice, before adding Gin, does that count?


----------



## babetoo

Pook said:


> Gin is evil, don't you know that? And did you know that gin kills fleas?


 

don't you think they at least went out happy?

babe


----------



## josh_swinehart

And Juniper scented?


----------



## josh_swinehart

Lots of things kill fleas and people, but we drink them too. Dihydrogen Monoxide for example?


----------



## josh_swinehart

You haven't heard of Dihydrogen Monoxide?


----------



## middie

And what is that in ?


----------



## josh_swinehart

What isn't it in? Nearly all consumer food products contain it in varying degrees. It has even been found in certified organic fruits and vegetables. Isn't that frightening?


----------



## middie

Don't you know I don't eat organic food ?


----------



## josh_swinehart

Did you know that I don't either? Did you also know that Dihydrogen (H2) Monoxide (O) is just another way of saying Water or H2O?


----------



## josh_swinehart

Don't I sound serious?


----------



## josh_swinehart

Isn't there water in just about every consumer food product?
Doesn't water kill thousands every year?
Aren't statistics scary when taken out of context?


----------



## pdswife

Do you have any other interesting facts to share with us today??


----------



## josh_swinehart

Would you believe that I am a veritable fount of useless information?
What would you like to know about?


----------



## pdswife

Do you know anything about the "GREEN FLASH at SUNSET"?


----------



## josh_swinehart

pdswife said:


> Do you know anything about the "GREEN FLASH at SUNSET"?



*Green Flash*

 The famous but seldom seen "green flash" or "emerald flash" which occurs just before the last part of the sun disappears from view at sunset is caused by the same atmospheric refraction and scattering effects which produce the red sunset.        






   A rich subject for debate over the years, the green flash is rarely seen, but its observers wax eloquent about the brilliant green or emerald color when it is seen. In uniform air, the dispersion is apparently so small that the separation of red and green images is not visible. It takes more unusual layering of the atmosphere to enhance the separation.
   Such a seldom seen and dramatic effect as the green flash tends to collect myth, so some care must be taken to separate fact from myth. I had reported from another reference that the perceived brilliance of the green might be heightened by the low-light enhancement of green vs the red end of the spectrum (see "Rods do not see red!" in color puzzles). Andrew Young contests this, stating that sunsets are so bright and provide so much light even in the green that significant bleaching of the pigment for both red and green may occur, certainly not the conditions for the scotopic or low-light vision.  Young maintains an excellent website of resources about green flashes, "An Introduction to Green Flashes".
         The index of refraction for red is 1.000292 and that for blue is 1.000295. Out of a total refraction of about 0.53°, the dispersion is only 0.006° or about 20 arc seconds, compared to a 120 arc sec resolution for the eye. Thus under normal conditions the eye would not see this.

Is that enough?


----------



## pdswife

Ya know... I've known about the GREEN FLASH for ever but until about a year ago nobody else I knew had ever heard of it and did you know I reallllllly want to see it>?????


----------



## josh_swinehart

Did you know I have never heard of it but that google is my friend?


----------



## pdswife

are you going to look for it now that you know??


----------



## josh_swinehart

Don't you know I am?


----------



## pdswife

I have a beautiful view of the sunset in Mexico... do you think I'll be lucky enough one day to see it ??


----------



## josh_swinehart

I think you will if you keep watching the sunsets, boy doesn't that sound like tough research?


----------



## pdswife

Would you like to help do the research?
Could you take notes since my hands are busy holding Pina Coladas??


----------



## LadyCook61

do you know there are beautiful sunsets where I live ?


----------



## josh_swinehart

Hawaiian sunsets the best I have seen though I have not been that many places. Where abouts do you live LadyCook?


----------



## middie

You know it's beautiful when you get to watch the sunset over Lake Erie ?


----------



## Nige

Would you like to join me on the Kent coast here in the UK to watch some great sunsets?


----------



## babetoo

Nige said:


> Would you like to join me on the Kent coast here in the UK to watch some great sunsets?


 

i know i would like to. what is your address?

babe


----------



## LadyCook61

Can I visit too?


----------



## meshoo96

Is it thundering and lightning there like it is here?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know it is clear here in Western Canada?


----------



## Maverick2272

Do you know it has been raining here on and off so I have tons of clothes hung up around my house in the hopes they will dry?


----------



## LadyCook61

would you believe there was thunder and lightning last night but now it is sunny and hot?


----------



## suziquzie

ISN't it better than cloudy and cold?


----------



## pdswife

or gray and wet??


----------



## suziquzie

isn't that the same as cold and cloudy?


----------



## pdswife

are your clouds dripping??


----------



## josh_swinehart

Isn't that a overly personal question?


----------



## josh_swinehart

Wait, is "cloud" a euphemism?


----------



## LPBeier

Don't you think, Josh, that it may just be a euphemism for "is it raining where you are"?


----------



## josh_swinehart

Aren't euphemisms fun?


----------



## pdswife

what is the meaning of FUN?


----------



## LadyCook61

do you know I don't remember the last time I had fun ?


----------



## pdswife

Don't ya think it's time you made some for yourself then??


----------



## suziquzie

do you have a jump rope and sidewalk chalk?


----------



## pdswife

Did you know that sidwalk chalk comes in 3D now???


----------



## suziquzie

do you know my kids want some bad, but last time I bought a box of the regular, I ended up mowing half of it? (and still mowing......)


----------



## Nige

Do you know if all that chalk going onto your lawn will harm it at all?


----------



## pdswife

will your grass start to grow purple instead of green??


----------



## LadyCook61

Do you know when my kids were young , there was not any sidewalk chalk ?


----------



## pdswife

how did they decorate your sidewalk?


----------



## suziquzie

would you like your sidewalk decorated?


----------



## LadyCook61

I have no sidewalk , live in the country.  Kids back then did not decorate sidewalks.Did you know they rode their bicycles instead?


----------



## suziquzie

have you seen my son's bike accident post?
(he thinks he has internal injuries)


----------



## LadyCook61

No I missed that post. Is he okay ?


----------



## LPBeier

Am I too late to talk to anyone?


----------



## LadyCook61

I was away from the computer but now am back.  Do you want to talk?


----------



## middie

Oh ouch Suzi is he okay ? Did you know I just got here and didn't see the post yet ?


----------



## LPBeier

Yes, I missed the post on his accident too, did he need medical attention?


----------



## suziquzie

do you know he is just fine, as riding his bike again, in between video games?


----------



## LPBeier

Did you know that DD's fiance called me "Mom" last night when we took them homemade tacos and fresh baked cookies last night?  Do you know that it really touched my heart?


----------



## suziquzie

is he a very nice guy?"


----------



## pdswife

Is he tall dark and handsome?


----------



## middie

Does he have a brother in his 30's ?


----------



## pdswife

or one in his 40's???


----------



## suziquzie

and just why are the 2 of you man shopping tonight?


----------



## middie

I'm single you know ?


----------



## suziquzie

did you lose your insignificant other?


----------



## middie

Who ??? ...............


----------



## suziquzie

weren't you living with him not too long ago or am I a crackhead?


----------



## middie

Oh you mean him ? No he's in the living room.

 I can dream can't I ??


----------



## suziquzie

LOL!!!
why must people make me think i'm crazy?


----------



## middie

Better you than me ?  lol (running away now)


----------



## suziquzie

isn't it more likely me than you to be a little..... ""off"?


----------



## middie

I'm a bit off myself but I hide it nicely don't you think ?


----------



## suziquzie

who would ever have known if you didn't just say that??


----------



## middie

Does family count ?
How about co-workers ?


----------



## suziquzie

doesn't it depend on who's counting?


----------



## pdswife

wouldn't the accountant do the counting??


----------



## suziquzie

are you an accountant?


----------



## LadyCook61

I hate math so not an accountant .  Are you tired yet ?


----------



## suziquzie

can i only be tired of having followers and being a cop?


----------



## LadyCook61

Is being a cop fun ?


----------



## babetoo

LadyCook61 said:


> Is being a cop fun ?


 

i don't think so, do you?babe


----------



## LadyCook61

no I don't think being a cop is fun.  Do you think it is really dangerous to be one ?


----------



## pdswife

Don't they use real bullets?


----------



## suziquzie

would i be more effective if i used bullets?


----------



## pdswife

what R you trying to be effective about?


----------



## suziquzie

could it be getting my kids to listen and STOP RUNNING IN THE HOUSE?


----------



## Mama

Do you really think that is going to happen?


----------



## pdswife

could you tie their shoelaces together?


----------



## suziquzie

how could it if i yelled that for 3 hours, and put them in corners before they stopped?


----------



## pdswife

Does your voice still work??


----------



## suziquzie

how would i know i haven't tried to use it since they went to bed EARLY?


----------



## Mama

Have you seen the IKEA commercial where the kids are being crazy and the mom says "I think someone needs a time out" and goes into the bedroom and shuts the door?  Sound like a good idea?


----------



## suziquzie

DO you know I try that and they get in ANYWAY?


----------



## suziquzie

Do you know I have to go get DH out the door (try out my voice) but i will be back in a bit if i don't get sucked up by a tornado?


----------



## Mama

Are you having bad weather again?


----------



## pdswife

would you rather be tooo hot or toooo cold?


----------



## suziquzie

wouldn't anyone rahter be too hot.... if there is water available?
(tornadoes are going south of here yay! right were DH is going, boo... )


----------



## pdswife

YAY... BOO.. can't you make up your mind?


----------



## suziquzie

what good would that do me? would i still be myself if i could make a decision?


----------



## pdswife

If you weren't YOU who would you be?


----------



## suziquzie

wouldnt just about anyone be better some days?


----------



## pdswife

well...what would happen if you were someone you didn't like?


----------



## Mama

or someone you didn't know?


----------



## pdswife

Or someone who was dead???


----------



## suziquzie

jeez how did these questions get so difficult?


----------



## pdswife

are questions only supposed to be easy??


----------



## suziquzie

shouldn't they be when they are for me?


----------



## LadyCook61

strange questions lol
Did you know I am aggravated with my cat ? Do you know I have a hard time giving her pills or liquid medicine?


----------



## suziquzie

is it like trying to feed my 4 yr old dinner?


----------



## pdswife

Have you asked the vet if there is a cream version of her meds??
Did you know that I have to give Lily Lily Queen of cats cream meds two times a day
and I just rub it in her ear?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know our dog takes her daily meds like they were delicious treats?  But did you also know she is the wierdest dog on the planet because she loves going to the vet's office?


----------



## LadyCook61

do you know I have a 1/4 inch gash in my thumb from the cat?


----------



## LPBeier

Is it as painful as it sounds?


----------



## LadyCook61

do you know it was still bleeding and is still painful even tho it happened this morning ?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you think you should have it looked at, maybe even stitches?


----------



## LadyCook61

I will wait until tomorrow.  I hate going to the doctor.
Do you know it hurts to get my blood pressure taken ?  Do you know the bp cuff gets so tight , it squeezes my fat arm ?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know that tomorrow will be too late for stitches and you really should go now if it is still bleading?  Do you know I hate doctors too but I have learned they are necessary if I want to feel better (I feel the same way about the blood pressure cuff).


----------



## LPBeier

Will you forgive me (as per the TPBM thread)?


----------



## LadyCook61

Nothing to forgive. Do you know I consider you a friend ?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know the feeling is very mutual?


----------



## LadyCook61

Do you know I wish we lived closer so we can meet?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I feel that way about you and a few others?  Do you know I would love to meet you and your furbabies?!!!


----------



## LadyCook61

Do you know that would be so awesome ?


----------



## suziquzie

So when's the BBQ then ladies?


----------



## pdswife

How about on July 5th?


----------



## suziquzie

do you know i already took that day off from work 2 weeks ago?


----------



## pdswife

Do you know I"ll be in Mexico then so if we have a bbq ...I'll have to bring tacos??


----------



## suziquzie

could you make it a taco salad?


----------



## pdswife

would you like that better?


----------



## suziquzie

do you know I've been craving one for weeks?


----------



## pdswife

Well, can you come over next wed 
and have a taco salad at Microsoft with me??


----------



## suziquzie

is wed taco salad day at microsoft?


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Did I miss something? Why are you going to be at Microsoft?


----------



## pdswife

Didn't you know ... I help with the recruiting at Microsoft and hubby is a full time employee there too?


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Can you believe I never knew that? Did you know I'm using several Microsoft products at this very instant?


----------



## pdswife

lol.. don't ya think a few of us use Microsoft products all the time??


----------



## suziquzie

what would the world be with no microsoft?


----------



## pdswife

well... can I say that we for one would be jobless and we'd have to run away to mexico and live on a beach???


----------



## middie

Aren't you planning on doing that anyway pds ?


----------



## pdswife

If I had my way...did you know I'd already be there?


----------



## suziquzie

ever heard the Kenny Chesney song about having another beer in Mexico?


----------



## pdswife

Don't ya think that's as good as Margaritaville?


----------



## suziquzie

Or possibly 5:00 somewhere?


----------



## pdswife

Do I have to wear Itsy Bisty Teenie Weenie *Yellow Poka Dot* Bikini


----------



## suziquzie

LOL how about a floral bikini?


----------



## pdswife

How about... a long skirt and a over sized mans shirt?


----------



## suziquzie

how did you know what i was wearing?


----------



## pdswife

Is it as comfy as my sweats and dirty tee-shirt?


----------



## LPBeier

So I missed you guys again?


----------



## pdswife

I'm here can't you see me?


----------



## Nige

I can't see you,  Is that Washington DC or Washington, Tyne & Wear UK?


----------



## LPBeier

Okay, I am back and early for a change, anyone else up?


----------



## pdswife

isn't it toooo early to be up?


----------



## LPBeier

Don't you know it?  But will you believe I actually slept through the night last night without waking once?!!!!


----------



## pdswife

Do you think if I took many shots of tequila, that tonight I'd sleep better?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you think if you took enough shots of tequila you would really care about your quality of sleep?


----------



## pdswife

wouldn't I care the next morning?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I learned at university that if you drink straight shots of tequila and don't get up afterwards you don't get a hangover?  Some friends from the dorm and I drank a 40 with just salt and lime.  a few of us just laid on the floor and went to sleep and woke up fine (though stiff) in the morning while those that staggered to their own rooms were way hung-over.

Do you think you should try taking the shots in bed and then just rolling over and going to sleep?????


----------



## pdswife

Have you ever heard the saying
one tequila
two tequila
three tequila
FLOOR???


----------



## LPBeier

Did you look in your PM box? (no, there is no tequila there)


----------



## pdswife

sure did and WOW do you know how good that sounds??


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know that My sister even made this and she doesn't do anything that doesn't involve a microwave?


----------



## pdswife

Do you like microwaves?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I use ours as little as possible?


----------



## pdswife

Doesn't it work well for boiling water though?

Gotta go...bye!!!!


----------



## LPBeier

do you know I hope you have a good day?


----------



## LadyCook61

Do you know I hope you have a good day too ?


----------



## babetoo

did you guys know that i use the microwave all the time? not just for popcorn and frozen dinners, but vegs. puddings, mine has convection as well and use it all the time. 

give it a try for melting chocolate, softening butter. very versatile

babe


----------



## Maverick2272

Did you know I don't even have a microwave oven anymore?


----------



## LadyCook61

did you know I use microwave for defrosting meats?


----------



## Maverick2272

have you ever heard of this little black metal plate that defrosts meat in literally an hour or two when placed on it? Was it called Miracle Thaw or something?


----------



## middie

Yoy know I did hear of it. Can't remember the name. Did it really work does anyone know ?


----------



## Maverick2272

Would you be surprised if I said yes it works and I have it and use it on a regular basis?


----------



## middie

Did you order it off of t.v. and if so was it one of those " But wait there's more..." deals ?


----------



## Maverick2272

Can you believe it was a gift from my Mom and Dad, and probably _was_ the "but wait there's more..." part of the deal?


----------



## middie

Do they still sell them anywhere ?


----------



## Maverick2272

Do you know how good a question that is? And that I do not have the answer to that?


----------



## LadyCook61

do you think this link might help decide?Skeptic Friends Network - Miracle Thaw - The Bogus Miracle


----------



## Maverick2272

miracle thaw - Google Product Search

And do you know I found this on Google?


----------



## Maverick2272

Did you know I tried that, and it thaws a chicken breast 30min faster than my cast iron or any other pan does?
But did you know I would like one with a drip pan as this can be messy?


----------



## middie

Can I say thank you now ?


----------



## LadyCook61

Do you know I will continue to use the microwave to defrost ?


----------



## Maverick2272

Do you know I can't because I don't have one?


----------



## LadyCook61

Yes I know you don't have one.   Do you know I like the microwave ?


----------



## Maverick2272

Does your microwave defrost properly? (mine always cooked the edges by the time it got the center thawed). Do you know how much I miss having a microwave which is probably why I keep repeating that I dont have one?


----------



## LadyCook61

Yes it does defrost properly.  Do you know if it didn't defrost properly , I wouldn't use it for defrosting?


----------



## Maverick2272

Did you know I still used mine even though it didn't work properly? You know, I didn't even start using the miracle thaw until the micro died? But I am glad I have it now!


----------



## LadyCook61

do you know I am glad you have something for defrosting ?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know how many pages have been wasted on the topic of microwave ovens?


----------



## LadyCook61

okay no more microwave oven topic .  Do you want to change the topic?


----------



## Maverick2272

How many ?


----------



## LPBeier

How many what Mav?  How about we talk about how much we want to go to Hawaii and visit Iron Chef?


----------



## middie

Don't you know how jealous I am of Ic. ?


----------



## pdswife

How jealous are you?


----------



## suziquzie

do you know that I am very jealous that you are all sleeping and I just got to bagel world?


----------



## middie

Do you know how happy that makes me knowing I have today off ?


----------



## pdswife

Are you even half as happy as I am??


----------



## suziquzie

what the heck are you so happy about?


----------



## pdswife

Have you forgotten that it's SaTuRdAy????


----------



## suziquzie

how could i forget i got up at 3 am today?!?!


----------



## pdswife

3:00 AM Are you CRAZY?????


----------



## babetoo

pdswife said:


> 3:00 AM Are you CRAZY?????


 
i am sure she is crazy, aren't you?

babe


----------



## pdswife

Haven't I told you, I'm only almost crazy???


----------



## suziquzie

would getting up at 3 am on weekends on purpose finish the process of making you completely crazy?


----------



## pdswife

Don't you think it would push me WAY over the edge of sanity?


----------



## suziquzie

how would i know you were THAT close?


----------



## pdswife

Do you want to see the view of the drop?


----------



## suziquzie

do you have a pic?


----------



## miniman

Is it possible to take a picture of the edge of insanity?


----------



## suziquzie

do you think it's in her backyard?


----------



## miniman

Where else would it be?


----------



## suziquzie

does it depend on who's near it?


----------



## miniman

Does everyone have their own one?


----------



## suziquzie

do you know I think you may be on to something?


----------



## miniman

The real question is: Does it move closer or further away as things happen?


----------



## suziquzie

Do you think Trish fell off?


----------



## pdswife

Do I smell better since I took a shower?


----------



## LadyCook61

Do you know it's been a long day?


----------



## pdswife

Isn't it almost over?


----------



## LadyCook61

Not quite over yet.  Do you know there is lightning and I should get off the laptop?


----------



## pdswife

are you afraid that the lap top will go boom?


----------



## babetoo

pdswife said:


> are you afraid that the lap top will go boom?


 
why would it go boom. 

babe


----------



## pdswife

wouldn't you and it go boom if the lightening struck?


----------



## suziquzie

isn't that only if you're on the phone?


----------



## middie

Or in water like a pool or a shower ?


----------



## suziquzie

is that like a toaster in a bathtub?


----------



## pdswife

if the toaster were in the bath tub..would the toast be soggy?


----------



## babetoo

pdswife said:


> if the toaster were in the bath tub..would the toast be soggy?


 

probably, and don't you think you will be toasted?

babe


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo

Isn't it funny how you can go on and on about a topic about toast?


----------



## miniman

Is toast actually funny?


----------



## pdswife

has there ever been a joke about toast?


----------



## LPBeier

How about "what did the oven say to the bread slice?  You're toast!!!!"?


----------



## pdswife

How are you today Laurie, did you have toast for breakfast??


----------



## suziquzie

what do you think I had for breakfast?


----------



## pdswife

did you have pancakes?


----------



## babetoo

pdswife said:


> did you have pancakes?


 
pancakes sound wonderful, don't they? or maybe crepes, what do you think. 

babe


----------



## josh_swinehart

How about French Toast?


----------



## middie

Didn't you know that french toast is my favorite breakfast/dinner food ??


----------



## LadyCook61

Do you like French Toast with cinnamon and powdered sugar ?


----------



## middie

I do. But did you know I like brown sugar better than I do powdered ?


----------



## LadyCook61

Do you know that sounds good too ?


----------



## middie

Butter and brown sugar... oh my gosh it's so good. 
Do you think you'll try it ?


----------



## LadyCook61

I think I will try it soon. 
Do you know any other good breakfast ideas?


----------



## middie

Strawberry crepes with cream cheese sounds good don't you think ?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know that I just wrote my silly little toast joke and left again and you guys didn't even notice?  LOL!!!!!  Do you still want to know that I had a delicious toasted bacon and egg sandwich made by my DH?


----------



## pdswife

isn't it nice when hubby cooks for you?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know it was even nicer when I was going to cook dinner to take out to my Dad's and hubby said we would take him and my sister for Chinese food instead?


----------



## middie

Do you still want to know that I had a delicious toasted bacon and egg sandwich 

Lp did you know I eat that at least once a weak with cheese melted ontop ?
How was dinner btw ?


----------



## LadyCook61

Do you know I don't eat breakfast every morning ?


----------



## pdswife

Do you eat huge lunch when you don't have breakfast?


----------



## LadyCook61

no sometimes I skip lunch too. Do you eat breakfast, lunch a dinner ?


----------



## pdswife

Do you know... now that I'm working... I don't eat breakfast and most times don't 
have time for lunch so, dinner is HUGE??


----------



## LadyCook61

Do you know that sometimes I am just not hungry ?


----------



## suziquzie

Do you know when I play outside all day I dont get very hungry, but if I am inside i munch alot?


----------



## LadyCook61

do you munch a lot  because of stress?


----------



## suziquzie

do you think that's it? should I go back to knitting?


----------



## LadyCook61

Not necessarily stress, could be boredom too.  I don't know about knitting, I do know keeping busy keeps me from eating . 
Do you know you should do what you want ?


----------



## suziquzie

isn't it difficult to do what you want when there is constant screaming and fighting among the little crazy people?


----------



## LadyCook61

Yes it is difficult .  Do you know I am glad I am past raising kids??


----------



## suziquzie

does it make me a bad person to want to be done?


----------



## LadyCook61

do you know it does not make you a bad person?


----------



## suziquzie

isn't it cruddy to think that you dont want to deal with your own children tho? Isn;t that rather selfish?


----------



## LadyCook61

No I don't think it is selfish or cruddy.   Even mommys need some time outs.Don't you need a time out ?


----------



## suziquzie

is that what they call it?


----------



## LadyCook61

Do you know it is called time out or time for myself ?


----------



## babetoo

did you know that everyone gets sick of kids, when they are young? sometimes even grandmas and great grandmas. doesn't make u cruddy parent just honest. 

babe


----------



## LadyCook61

Did you know when my sons were young, I needed time to myself ?


----------



## Maverick2272

Did you know it makes me feel better knowing I am not a bad parent for needing a break from my kids now and then?


----------



## LadyCook61

Did you know you are not a bad parent ?


----------



## Maverick2272

Do you know I spend a lot of time worrying about that and wondering if I could be doing better?


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Why would you feel guilty for wanting a break from your kids? Don't you think they enjoy a break from you now and again? Did you know I send my kids one at a time to visit one of their older siblings pretty regularly?


----------



## LadyCook61

Did you know just because you want a break doesn't mean you love your kids less ?


----------



## Maverick2272

So, can I have that break now?

LOL.


----------



## miniman

Don't you have to wait until the youngest is 16?


----------



## Maverick2272

You mean another 13 years to go???????


----------



## babetoo

Maverick2272 said:


> You mean another 13 years to go???????


 

hang in maverick. i know u can do it, don't you?

babe


----------



## Maverick2272

Do you know I keep getting these letters that they want my kids to be photographed for stuff, but I am afraid to respond cause I don't want em messed up by it?


----------



## pdswife

Do you know I think that means you love your kids???


----------



## Maverick2272

You think a lot of them are just scams? (I do).


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know you have to be really careful these days?  Do you know we almost got scammed really badly on a fake border last year?


----------



## Maverick2272

Don't you just love those postcards you get in the mail that say you have won one of five prices ranging from a couple of nights in a resort to a $50,000 car?
Guess which one they always say you won, too?

LOL


----------



## LPBeier

And the nights at the resort turn out to be attached to a big sales pitch?


----------



## pdswife

Timeshares..are they not a joy??


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know that I turned down doing a wedding cake in three weeks because I have my big doctor's appointment two days before and am coordinating our youth conference food that next week?  Aren't you all proud of me?


----------



## pdswife

I am proud of you, or did you already know that??

( hey, did you get my note about how good your dessert was)


----------



## Maverick2272

Isn't that a given? Did you know that no matter what you did we would still be proud of you?


----------



## pdswife

why are we all so nice ??


----------



## Maverick2272

Character flaw? Genetic throwbacks? Or is it just that while the 'world' says mean is kean we refuse to go along?


----------



## pdswife

ummm, I wonder which it is..??


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I am proud of all of you and if you have character defects then so do I?  Are we back to the Barney song with the "disfuctional family"!!!!  LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pdswife

I love you
You love me
does that make us Craaazzzy?


----------



## Maverick2272

pdswife said:


> ummm, I wonder which it is..??



You mean I have to pick one?? LOL.


----------



## Maverick2272

I thought we got rid of Barney?


----------



## pdswife

Can you pick one??


----------



## Maverick2272

Um....... no?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I have to go help with wedding plans because we only have 3 months?  Do you know how excited I am right now?


----------



## Maverick2272

Do you know how happy I am for you? Have fun!


----------



## suziquzie

So wait a minute, are we back to Barney AND crazy?


----------



## Maverick2272

Did we ever really leave?


----------



## pdswife

I'm crazy...are you?


----------



## suziquzie

who me? ??


----------



## Maverick2272

Am I hearing voices again or is that just you guys/gals?


----------



## suziquzie

depends on what they are saying doesn't it?


----------



## Maverick2272

Did you know I have the Club Penguin theme song ingrained on my brain?


----------



## pdswife

Have you ever heard "it's the song that never ends?


----------



## suziquzie

is that like in the movie Ghost where Patrick Swayze keps singing Henry the 8th?


----------



## pdswife

Isn't it more like 

_This is the song that never ends,_ _Yes it goes on and on my friends._ _Some people started singing it, not knowing what it was,_ _And now they're always singing it forever just because__Did you know you just repeat that over _
_and_
_over_
_and _
_over_
_?????_


----------



## suziquzie

do you know its a good thing I dont have a tune to go with that in my head because there's not much else bouncing around in there and that would certainly fill it?


----------



## pdswife

Are you saying you're an air head???


----------



## Maverick2272

Did you know I just made Katie (my oldest daughter) mute her computer because she is on a girls games site and it is playing a very annoying song over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over?


----------



## Maverick2272

pdswife said:


> Are you saying you're an air head???



Do you think you would get an echo if you yelled in her ear?


----------



## suziquzie

and over again? 
Trish wouldn't it be more like bubble brain?


----------



## pdswife

shall we go to her house and try it???


----------



## suziquzie

are you going to knock on my window at 2 am like my husband did last week and scare the bejeezus out of me?


----------



## pdswife

Do you think that I'm that mean???


----------



## Maverick2272

You know much fun that sounds like?

(been a long time since I gave DW a good scare!)


----------



## pdswife

Do you know I would KILL my hubby if he did that?


----------



## suziquzie

do you know he didn't know why i was so scared and thinks I'm looney?


----------



## pdswife

wanna borrow my rolling pin to bonk him on the head?


----------



## suziquzie

wouldn't that make it difficult for him to drive all night?


----------



## Maverick2272

Why do women always go for rolling pins and frying pans? Why not something like oven mits or towels that don't hurt as much??

LOL


----------



## suziquzie

do you know i've never hit him   (or anyone) with anything besides my weeenie little hand?


----------



## Maverick2272

Did you know I first read 'weenie' and had a vision of you hitting him with a limp hot dog??


----------



## suziquzie

do i even want to go there?


----------



## Maverick2272

I think 'no' would be the safe answer, don't you?


----------



## suziquzie

do you know i do believe you are correct?


----------



## Maverick2272

Did we scare Pdswife off?


----------



## suziquzie

are we creepy?


----------



## Maverick2272

I don't know, do we move slowly along the ground?


----------



## suziquzie

do you know i must move not so slowly to bed?


----------



## Maverick2272

Should I say Good Night then?


----------



## suziquzie

wouldnt that be polite of you?
(g'nite tell Trish seeeeeyyyyaaaallaaaatterrrrrrr)


----------



## Maverick2272

alligator? Afterwhile crocodile?


----------



## pdswife

are you a crocodile or a man??


----------



## AMSeccia

Who's the man?


----------



## Nige

why is it always 'the man' and not 'the woman' ?


----------



## pdswife

Do you think that men are more important than us silly women?


----------



## suziquzie

what's wrong with bein' silly?


----------



## LPBeier

So is anyone still here?  Do you want to know what I am doing today?


----------



## LadyCook61

Just got back from the vet with one of my kittens.  What are you doing today?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know that DD is actually getting married at 6 pm today instead of in September as we were planning just yesterday?


----------



## middie

So are you running around like a chicken with it's head cut off ?
And why today instead of September ?


----------



## suziquzie

is there no time like the present?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know that I am just about to make the fastest wedding cake ever?  Also, do you know you can find out more in the reflections thread?


----------



## suziquzie

are you going to make a cake from a baox fast wedding cake?  
(i know you wouldn't)


----------



## LPBeier

No, do you know the only thing I now use box cake mixes for is cookies?  I am making my deep chocolate cake for one layer and Banana Chiffon for the other.  Does that sound okay?


----------



## josh_swinehart

No that does not sound ok. Did you know I don't like ripe bananas or banana flavored things? I only like just barely yellow bananas, can you believe it? Since I won't be there it will probably be ok for everyone else, no?

-Josh


----------



## babetoo

big day for you, best of luck with cake and congrats.

babe


----------



## pdswife

Do you think it will still be ok?


----------



## middie

You do know chocolate and banana is a very tasty combo don't you ?


----------



## Maverick2272

Can you believe I still haven't tried a chocolate covered banana yet? Or even the frozen variety?


----------



## pdswife

Did you know I"ve only had one frozen bananna ???


----------



## Maverick2272

And how was it?


----------



## pdswife

would you be sorry to know... I didn't like it at all?


----------



## suziquzie

do you know i'm like josh.... i dont like ripe bananas or banana stuff.... just still semi-green bananas, and sometimes banana bread?


----------



## Maverick2272

Do you know I like banana ice cream with chocolate swirls, but not chocolate ice cream with banana chunks in it?


----------



## pdswife

I don't like fruit in ice cream at all...have I told you that before?


----------



## suziquzie

not even CHERRIES?


----------



## pdswife

Do you want me to puke?


----------



## Garband

Does asking if you like strawberry ice cream make you want to puke?


----------



## suziquzie

LOL that's ok, do you know I love chocolate and nuts but not chunks of them in my ice cream?


----------



## pdswife

lol.. should I duck if I ask if we are weird or just crazy???


----------



## suziquzie

duck duck goose?


----------



## Maverick2272

Anybody else noticed you do not get notifications for groups?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I am back and the wedding is over?


----------



## middie

And how was it ?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know it was absolutely wonderful? They were so happy and everything went without a hitch.  The weather cooperated and many members of DD's family came and they enjoyed the ceremony and the cake.  Do you know it feels strange that it happened so fast and yet so right?


----------



## LadyCook61

Do you know I am happy for you and DD and her new husband ?


----------



## suziquzie

isn't happy a good thing?


----------



## pdswife

Happiness...is there any thing better?


----------



## suziquzie

why are you up so early?


----------



## pdswife

1. I didn't finish all the work I needed to yesterday
2. I have to drive the truck today which means I have to get there early so I can park outside.
3.  ALL THE EMAIL I SENT YESTERDAY CAME BACK SAYING IT COULDN'T BE DELIVERED!!! SO, EVERY HAS TO BE RESENT AGAIN TODAY.

Are those good enough reasons??????


----------



## suziquzie

you mean it wasn't to watch the sunrise with a hot cuppa joe?


----------



## pdswife

Oh suzi, how would I see the sun with all these gray clouds??


----------



## suziquzie

oh no, that again? 
Do you know we finally have sun and 80 ALL WEEK and I got my lines restarted yesterday??!


----------



## pdswife

Do you think I should move to your part of the world so I could remember what SUN was??


----------



## suziquzie

wouldn't you want to only live here in summer not winter?


----------



## pdswife

Could I live in Mexico all winter and there all summer??


----------



## suziquzie

if you can, can I also?


----------



## pdswife

Well, do you think there's enough tequila in Mexico for both of us??

( If you do.. it's a plan!!)


----------



## suziquzie

Do you know tequila and I have a flawed relationship?


----------



## pdswife

Well, how do you feel about rum??


----------



## suziquzie

Like for rum and cokes or cherry cokes?


----------



## LadyCook61

Do you know I dislike rum ?


----------



## suziquzie

is that because you don't drink alcohol?


----------



## cara

who says I don't drink alc?


----------



## LadyCook61

I have tasted various alcohol and didn't like any of them .   Do you know I don't smoke either ?


----------



## cara

do you live healthy?


----------



## Garband

Do _you _live healthy?


----------



## cara

do I look like? ;o)


----------



## suziquzie

how would we know what you look like?


----------



## cara

haven't you looked into the gallery yet?


----------



## suziquzie

do you think i am smart enough to think of that?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I think you are smart?


----------



## suziquzie

is scatterbrained a better term?


----------



## middie

Who told you my middle name ?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I am so tired from yesterday that I want to stay in bed all day but I can't because I have to give a website lesson in 15 minutes and am not in the least bit ready?


----------



## suziquzie

can you cancel it?


----------



## cara

hmm.. so what do you do now?


----------



## josh_swinehart

If you don't log in for fifteen minutes can your students leave? What do you teach?


----------



## babetoo

can u tell us how that works?

babe


----------



## cara

did you manage the lesson?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know that just before the student arrived I dumped orange juice into my favourite ergonomic keyboard (not to mention all over the desk, myself AND the carpet!)?  The state of the keyboard is unknown at the moment and I am having to use an older one that I am not used to.  

Do you know I used to teach web design, desktop publishing, word processing and basic computer skills to classes, but now I just do the occasional one on one?  Do you also know I wish I could get out of it altogether, but for some reason I keep taking on the students?


----------



## pdswife

Didn't you teach yourself not to spill orange juice on keyboards?

( I know from past mistakes, that key boards do not like the taste of juice!!)


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know that they don't like tea, coke or water either?  (I learned those lessons previously)


----------



## Maverick2272

Don't you know they sell waterproof versions of keyboards, like the Memorex Spill Proof for $15?


----------



## LadyCook61

Do you know there are see thru covers for keyboards ?


----------



## Maverick2272

Did you know there are roll-up keyboards and keyboards that can fit in wallets and attach to cell phones?
Do you know I have no idea why you would really need one of these?


----------



## pdswife

Do you think people own too many things and have too much stuff?


----------



## LPBeier

Do they have a spillproof version of the microsoft deluxe ergonomic wireless?


----------



## Maverick2272

Do you know having a small house helps prevent just that from happening for me?


----------



## Maverick2272

Do you know I couldn't find any ergonomical waterproof keyboards in my Google search?


----------



## pdswife

are you sure that they make them?


----------



## Maverick2272

You know, they may not make em in the ergonomic design, but did you know they do make the clear covers to waterproof them?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know how sweet it is that you looked for them?


----------



## pdswife

How are you today Laurie?


----------



## Maverick2272

And how is the happy couple?


----------



## pdswife

of which happy couple do you speak?


----------



## Maverick2272

Don't you know about her DD getting married last night?


----------



## pdswife

oh do you mean that HAPPY couple, don't ya think they must be wonderful!!?????


----------



## suziquzie

should we give them a few years before they are demoted to just happy?


----------



## Maverick2272

Doesn't it take about two to four years??


----------



## pdswife

After almost 11 can I still say I'm happy?


----------



## Maverick2272

I don't know, can you?


----------



## pdswife

lol.. May I say it ??


----------



## Maverick2272

I wouldn't be a very nice guy if I didn't let you say it, would I?


----------



## pdswife

Do you know what we do to "not nice guys" around here?


----------



## Maverick2272

No, what?


----------



## suziquzie

don't they all just run screaming anyway?


----------



## Maverick2272

From what?


----------



## suziquzie

would it be the CrAzIeS?


----------



## Maverick2272

So all this time I have been sitting here, I should have been running???

LOL!!


----------



## suziquzie

do you know I'm glad you did not take that to mean you were not nice?


----------



## pdswife

why do they all run away.. are we not GOOD enough for them???


----------



## suziquzie

is it that we are too good for them?


----------



## Maverick2272

Could it be insecurity? Fear of the unknown?


----------



## suziquzie

do you think they saw my ugly garden pics and ran?


----------



## Maverick2272

Could we chase after em and ask?


----------



## suziquzie

which way did they go?


----------



## Maverick2272

Was it that way -------------------------> ??
<----------------or that way?


----------



## suziquzie

Do you know I can't tell because it is dark outside both of those windows?


----------



## Maverick2272

Did you know my kids are running wild upstairs instead of putting away all the clothes I washed and dried for them today at the laundry mat?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know how fun it is for me to sneak in here, say a few things and get you guys going on a topic while I am off doing something else?


----------



## suziquzie

are you gonna get out a can of whoop-a.... I mean butt?


----------



## Maverick2272

Can we do that back to you Laurie?

You think I was wise in sickin their mother on them?


----------



## suziquzie

Laurie are you the mole?????


----------



## LPBeier

So you caught me?  By the way are you still interested in the happy couple?  (She is back to work tonight for the first time since she got sick and he goes back tomorrow for the first time since he got sick).  Do you know they ARE extremely happy?


----------



## Maverick2272

Do you know how great that is?


----------



## suziquzie

do they work together? would that then be thier honeymoon?
are you going to answer or send us in to more speak of Barney and crazy people?


----------



## Maverick2272

Ya think she got us going again and whisked off somewhere?


----------



## suziquzie

will we really ever know?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I think I will let Barney go for awhile?  Do you know she works at Mickey D's and he works at a local discount store in maintenance?  (They decided to take whatever jobs they could get when they arrived back from Inuvik so they could start working right away....then they unfortunately got sick but both places liked them so much they saved their jobs).  Do you know they aren't worried about a honeymoon at the moment, they just want to work and make some money so they can get their own place?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know my reply was only 2 minutes after yours?  Do you know what a tough crowd you are?


----------



## pdswife

Yeah, we're good arn't we?


----------



## suziquzie

Why were they in Inuvik is he an Ice Road Trucker?


----------



## LPBeier

Would you believe they both went there (from opposite coasts) to earn lots of money working in the hotels up there?


----------



## suziquzie

Do you know my crazy husband thinks he wants to try Ice roading and I said H.E.doublehockeysticks NO?!?!?


----------



## Maverick2272

Maybe later tonight or tomorrow sometimes she will come back and laugh at us again?

Do you know I have to go deal with the kids and their clothes because DW fell asleep on the couch again?


----------



## LPBeier

Can I have a break here?  I was only gone a few minutes to get some ice cream with my homemade chocolate hard sauce.  Do you promise not to tell my head that I am having chocolate so I don't get a migrane?


----------



## Maverick2272

Did you know I don't think Ice Roading is a good idea except for those with a spark of insanity in em?

Do you think we should give Laurie a break even though she gets ice cream and we don't?


----------



## suziquzie

do you know i have to give her a break because i got in to the bag of choc chips instead of making cookies?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I would send you some of my ice cream but even by FedEx it would be melted before it got there?


----------



## suziquzie

maybe it should wait until january?


----------



## LPBeier

Don't you have ice cream in MN?  I could give you the hard sauce recipe, would you like that?


----------



## pdswife

Do any of us ever turn down free recipes?


----------



## Nige

Why would i accept a recipe that I already knew, or one I would never use?


----------



## suziquzie

is there such a thing as too many recipes?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I think I have too many recipes, specially since half the time I don't use one when I cook?


----------



## suziquzie

but isn't addicting to gather them and say yum that sounds good?


----------



## LPBeier

But is it gluttony that I have to clear another shelf in my book case and replace the nick nacks with a fourth shelf of cookbooks?


----------



## suziquzie

how can it be gluttonous if you would be sharing the food that you MIGHT make from those recipes?


----------



## LPBeier

But am I depriving some poor sole who DOES use cookbooks from having them if I own them all and only look at the pictures?


----------



## suziquzie

nope. 

dont they make more than 1 copy of most books?


----------



## LPBeier

So, do you know how happy I am to be cooking for my family of five?


----------



## suziquzie

wouldn't it be nice if my family of 5 LIKED what I wanted to cook?


----------



## cara

don't they like your cooking?
Why don't they cook themselves?


----------



## suziquzie

do you know the only people who don tlike it dont like anything but junk food because they are little and can't cook themselves?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I would eat your cooking?


----------



## middie

Would you share it with me Lp ?


----------



## cara

what did you have for dinner?


----------



## LPBeier

Middie, do you think she would make enough for both of us?


----------



## babetoo

LPBeier said:


> Middie, do you think she would make enough for both of us?


 

how bout three of us?

babe


----------



## LPBeier

Oh yes, Babe do you know I wouldn't want to leave you out?


----------



## cara

does anybody of you watch soccer/football?


----------



## josh_swinehart

I do but I have not gotten to watch a single world cup match. Can you believe that?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I haven't either and I am a big fan?


----------



## josh_swinehart

What is wrong with us?


----------



## LadyCook61

Do you know I don't watch sports ?


----------



## babetoo

LadyCook61 said:


> Do you know I don't watch sports ?


 

did u know that my husband watched any and all sports? not me

babe


----------



## middie

Did you know I like sports ? 

(WWE Wrestling, Nascar and Drag Racing, Football, sometimes Baseball)


----------



## josh_swinehart

Did you know that for a large a part of the world's inhabitants football (soccer) is less sport more religion?


----------



## LadyCook61

Do you know I did watch Little League when my oldest son was a player ?


----------



## josh_swinehart

middie said:


> Did you know I like sports ?
> 
> (WWE Wrestling, Nascar and Drag Racing, Football, sometimes Baseball)



I assume then that you disagree with those who would say that the first 3 of those aren't sports. Yes?

-Josh hart


----------



## middie

Okay okay so they're sports entertainment. Does that not count ?


----------



## LPBeier

Would it be fair to say that if Nascar is not a sport then neither should be horse racing, motocross, the tour de France, etc, because the thing that they have in common is that someone sits there and lets whatever they are driving/riding do all the work?


----------



## Maverick2272

Did you know NASCAR is the only sport I watch on TV, and even then only on occasion? Is it strange that I find most sports boring on TV and much funner in person?


----------



## LPBeier

Mav, do you realize that not only do we have similar health problems but we have the same attitudes towards sports and TV?


----------



## Maverick2272

Were we separated at birth?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I am beginning to think so?  (Actually it would be difficult since we are 13 years apart!)


----------



## Maverick2272

Wouldn't that be weird?


----------



## LPBeier

Well, have you read my vent telling of the rotten day I have had?  I am going to lay down and play sick until DH comes home with my KFC for dinner.  Can you guys find a topic to keep you busy until I come back?


----------



## Maverick2272

Will it be KFC Smoky Chipotle, Regular, or Extra Crispy?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know we can't get Smoky Chipotle here so it will be extra crispy?


----------



## Maverick2272

You know how much I am envying you? Mashed potatoes are a given, but what other sides will you get?

(we love the green beans, or mac and cheese, or baked beans but not the cole slaw so much since they changed it)


----------



## LPBeier

Did you forget I live in the great white north? (our sides are corn on the cob, mashed potatoes, fries, potato wedges and potato, coleslaw or macaroni salad....period. Are we deprived?  (BTW, we had the three salads, fries and gravy)


----------



## Maverick2272

Do you know I wish we had potato salad and macaroni salad as a choice?


----------



## babetoo

did you all know i have no clue what they offer at the kfc near me? the site won't let me post smiles again. and even though i type my name below the reply, it shows up at the end of sentence. it is not my puter. never happens anywhere else . i am all over the net and no problems. anyone have any idea why it does that. this time i rebooted the entire and still is doing it.  babe


----------



## Maverick2272

It is switching editor modes on you for some reason, do you click on Post Reply or type and post from Quick Reply?


----------



## pdswife

Boy... don't you think computers are complicated?


----------



## suziquzie

aren't you glad they are not your department?


----------



## pdswife

Isn't my job complicated enough with out havng to figure out how the "puter" works?


----------



## suziquzie

turning it on is all you really need if you have a 'puter geek DH isn't it?


----------



## LadyCook61

I'm the "puter geek" , hubby is not lol Do you think he ought to learn ?


----------



## suziquzie

is he able to?


----------



## LPBeier

Didn't we have this same conversation in this same thread awhile ago?


----------



## Nige

Did you... are there many computer geeks here then?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I am a retired computer geek?  (I still am on it all the time but my DH fixes them by trade so I just let all my knowledge dry up).


----------



## babetoo

LPBeier said:


> Didn't we have this same conversation in this same thread awhile ago?


 

do you really think so? sounds familiar to me as well

babe


----------



## Maverick2272

I think we did have this conversation at least once before, didn't I sound off in the computer geek category as computers seem simple and easy to me?


----------



## josh_swinehart

Did you know I am generally fine with computers but sometimes find myself out of my depth?


----------



## pdswife

WHat do you do when that happens?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you call someone geekier than you are?


----------



## pdswife

Do you think he should call my hubby?


----------



## LPBeier

Or maybe mine?


----------



## pdswife

Did you ever think that you'd grow up and marry a nerd?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know that when I first met my hubby 10 years before we married I passed him off as a "know it all computer geek"?  Who knew that many years later that is what would endear him to me?


----------



## pdswife

Isn't it funny how your mind and desires change as you get older?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know that I am going have to go because my hip and hands are really sore and I can't sit at the computer any more?


----------



## pdswife

Do you know I wish you a pain free night filled with love and happiness?


----------



## babetoo

pdswife said:


> Do you know I wish you a pain free night filled with love and happiness?


 
did you know i wish you the same?   babe


----------



## pdswife

Do you know that I"m sure to get it?


----------



## cara

don't you thin that's good?


----------



## pdswife

Did you know ... I was wrong??


----------



## Nige

How many of us erroneously thought something last night?


----------



## LPBeier

What were you wrong about?


----------



## pdswife

Didn't you know I didn't sleep well last night>??


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know we could have kept each other company?  (but I do appreciate your well wishes last night, and babe's too...only got them this morning).


----------



## middie

Did you know I slept great until he woke me up (


----------



## LPBeier

Can you tell I am jealous cause I would love to have been asleep enough to be woken up?


----------



## cara

middie, who is he?


----------



## middie

Don't you know "he" is the b/f... or as I so affectionately call him the idiot ?


----------



## babetoo

did you know that i got eleven hours sleep last night?  worn out from heat probably. woke up once drenched in sweat, even my hair.

babe


----------



## cara

do you know I can't remember when I last sleep eleven hours?


----------



## LadyCook61

Do you know I have yet to sleep thru the night ?


----------



## cara

do you know I should go to bed soon?

(football is over, the netherlands can go home  )


----------



## LadyCook61

Do you know it is only 5:15 pm here in Usa ?


----------



## cara

aren't the different times sometimes funny?


----------



## suziquzie

funny ha ha or funny gee i didn't know that?


----------



## cara

you didn't know Germany has a different time?


----------



## LPBeier

Did you know that on the west coast of NA it is just 2:25 PM?


----------



## LadyCook61

I knew Germany is in a different time zone.  Is it a 6 hr difference ?


----------



## cara

didn't I tell you germany is 11.26pm now?


----------



## LPBeier

Cara, can I ask where you got your peacock picture?  Do you know it is exactly the same picture as I have on my desktop only mine is has more of the right side (our right, not the peacock's) showing and has a July calendar on it?


----------



## cara

Can you believe, I found the peacock in Prague, CZ?
look here


----------



## LPBeier

Would you believe this is mine? (sorry if you get a popup flash about sponsering a child, just ignore it - actually I didn't get it when I tested this link so that is good).


----------



## cara

you were right - they are quite alike...

do I had to get a popup?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know if you didn't get a popup then that is good?


----------



## LadyCook61

Do you know there are software to stop popups?


----------



## cara

I always thought my opera tells me when it blocks a popup?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know my dh has written programs to identify and stop pop-ups?


----------



## suziquzie

can he stop all the pop ups in the world?


----------



## LPBeier

Cara, do you know in this case I think the popup only came for me when I first signed into my account but the link I gave you was a direct link to the page within my account so that is probably why you didn't get it as I didn't get it any other time I went to the page?


----------



## cara

this could be possible - but do you know I don't know a question to answer this..?


----------



## pdswife

Isn't it funny how hard asking a question has become,  is it because we know all the answers??


----------



## LPBeier

Or maybe we have asked all the questions?


----------



## pdswife

How many questions have we asked?


----------



## cara

do you really think we answered all and every question?

btw: around 11,525questions.. that's the number of answers


----------



## LPBeier

But isn't there a lot of repeat questions in there?  (how many times have we questioned Barney for example?)


----------



## cara

does it matter?


----------



## LPBeier

do you know it doesn't?  Do you think we can go for anoather 11,500 questions/answers?


----------



## cara

I'm sure  - but first I have to go to bed, it's 1:18am..
can't you sent me to bed?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I hope you have a really good sleep?


----------



## cara

thank you - and I will go now..
will you sleep well, too?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I hope so?


----------



## cara

I wish you a really good night..

can you tell me why I'm still here?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I was wondering the same thing?


----------



## cara

do you believe when I say I'm gone now?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I will believe it when I DON'T see it (your next post that is)?


----------



## cara

I'm back again ;o)
Are you all still sleeping?


----------



## LadyCook61

Are you addicted to this forum ?


----------



## middie

Aren't we all ?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know how hard it is to sleep with all of you talking?


----------



## middie

Oh sorry Lp. Do you want us to whisper ?


----------



## pdswife

or should we go to bed too?


----------



## cara

is it time for bed now on your side of the planet?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know it is okay because I am up and just had breakie cooked for me by our kids?  (what a wonderful surprise)


----------



## pdswife

no... didn't ya know it's time to wake up?


----------



## cara

do you know we have to change our plans for dinner?


----------



## pdswife

What plans did you have and what will you change them too??


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know how nice it is to wake up to the smell of bacon, eggs and fruit salad?


----------



## cara

haven't I told you we wanted to have a bbq, but now there is a thunderstorm on the run...?


----------



## meshoo96

is it headed my way?


----------



## pot clanger

The BBQ or the thunderstorm?


----------



## meshoo96

either one...i'm hungry and when i asked DH to make me ribs, can you believe he said no?


----------



## SixSix210

Can't you tell she's lying?


----------



## cara

why don't you tell him its thousands of miles away?

It's raining like hell right now..


----------



## middie

Is that another way of saying it's raining cats and dogs ?


----------



## pdswife

Is it raining German shepards or poodles?


----------



## babetoo

did you know we would kill for just a few drops of rain?

babe


----------



## cara

middie said:


> Is that another way of saying it's raining cats and dogs ?




it is... 

babe, can you imagine there are regions in G were they would kill for rain, too?


----------



## meshoo96

we just got back from wal-mart and would you believe we saw a 3-d puzzle of raining cats and dogs?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know it is sunny here but not really warm?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I would love to see a puzzle like that?  Do you think it is also at the Canadian Walmart?


----------



## SixSix210

Did you check The evil Empire's online website?


----------



## cara

can you believe an european football/soccer championship quarterfinal is good to bore you to sleep?


----------



## pdswife

Is it better than basketball?


----------



## suziquzie

do you think maybe my husband was watching one and that's why he is there in the chair snoring right now?


----------



## cara

suzi, I'm sure....

pds, is basketball boring?


----------



## babetoo

cara said:


> suzi, I'm sure....
> 
> pds, is basketball boring?


 
did you know i find  all sports boring?babe


----------



## cara

Don't you think some matches are exciting?


----------



## suziquzie

Do you watch the superbowl for the game, or commercials?


----------



## cara

Can you believe I never watched Superbowl?


----------



## LadyCook61

Can you believe I never watched it either?


----------



## cara

DO you believe they do not show it in Germany?


----------



## pdswife

Would you believe I have watched it but, I still don't like sports?


----------



## babetoo

do you know , that i think there is only one game in any sport? they just play it over and over. lol

babe


----------



## pdswife

are they paid actors playing the game?


----------



## suziquzie

wouldn't people pay me NOT to try to play?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know that the chairman on Iron Chef America is a paid actor but the one on the original Japanese show was real?


----------



## pdswife

How much do they pay him ??


----------



## LPBeier

The actor or the real chairman?


----------



## pdswife

Won't you tell me about both of them?


----------



## LPBeier

Would you believe I don't know what either of them make?  Do you think the actor makes more than Alton Brown?


----------



## pdswife

Do you know what I've always wondered about that show??


----------



## LPBeier

So if the chairman is a fake, who REALLY picks the secret ingredient?


----------



## pdswife

that and Do the Iron chefs know about the secret ingredient before they tape the show?????


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I was thinking that they are probably given a few possibilities and then the producers or someone picks one but at least they have had time to consider all of them?  (That was sort of like my practical final)


----------



## pdswife

Your practical final in what?


----------



## LPBeier

Didn't you know I went to culinary school?  Did you also know I am classified as a chef but hate being called one?


----------



## pdswife

Did you know that I DID NOT know that and that I just thought you liked to bake pretty cakes?


----------



## suziquzie

why don't you like to bake pretty cakes pds?


----------



## LPBeier

Did you think she likes to bake ugly ones?


----------



## suziquzie

maybe she just doesn't like the hot oven air in her face?


----------



## pdswife

Hot air from the hair dyer??


----------



## suziquzie

are you already full of hot air?


----------



## LPBeier

PDS are you still there or gone to that wonderful place you go every weekday that keeps you from having fun with us?


----------



## cara

Can I tell you my working day is over?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know mine is just beginning?  (it is 8:30 am Pacific Time)


----------



## herbgrower

What...Your on the computer at work?


----------



## cara

why shouldn't she if she is working with the Computer?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I work at home and that I have a small catering/cake decorating company?


----------



## cara

did you tell us before?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I think I told PDS yesterday and it is also in my profile?


----------



## cara

maybe I didn't follow all replies..?


----------



## suziquzie

do you have trouble following?


----------



## LPBeier

Don't most of us?


----------



## suziquzie

do you know it's easier for me than leading?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I am a better leader than a follower which is why I often pop in, change the subject and pop out again?


----------



## pdswife

wanna play a quick game of follow the leader??


----------



## LPBeier

Sure, can I lead?  How was your day today?  Better than mine?


----------



## pdswife

what was up with yours?

(mine was ok..except everytool we use at work was having issues.)


----------



## suziquzie

were you up in a tree?


----------



## pdswife

a tree, why would you ask that??


----------



## LPBeier

Do you DD is still not well and can't get answers and I am in more pain than ever so I can't be there for her as much as I would like and it was just an all round rough day?


----------



## pdswife

I'm sorry.. is there anything I can do?


----------



## suziquzie

could you bake her a cake?


----------



## pdswife

Do you think she would like one of my not so good or pretty cakes?


----------



## suziquzie

don't you know it's the thought that counts?


----------



## pdswife

Did you know I have lots of those to give away??


----------



## suziquzie

thoughts or well-meant cakes?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I appreciate your thoughts AND well-meant cakes?  Do you know DD's DH is making her a birthday cake right now and all I was allowed to do was sit in a chair and coach him?  Do you know how great that made me feel?


----------



## babetoo

did you know, i think that is super sweet.                       babe


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I think so too?


----------



## meshoo96

did you know DH and DS made my birthday cake and the effort made me so happy?


----------



## suziquzie

doesn't your DH make great cakes?


----------



## meshoo96

oh, wold you believe he makes great cookies, but he's new at cakes, especially decorating them?


----------



## suziquzie

lol, was that a treat in itself to see?


----------



## meshoo96

can you believe it was? 

(they decorated it light blue and put decorating sugar and coconut on the sides and edges to make it like ice and sow, the put a little penguin on top and ds did the words, but the frosting for the writing was too runny, more like flood icing, so it wasn't very legible, but i really thought it was cute and thoughtful and that's what mattered most, wouldn't you agree?)


----------



## suziquzie

wouldn't you rather have an imperfect home-made cake than a perfect store cake anyday?


----------



## Nige

Wouldn't depend on how imperfect the cake was?
Did you know I still can't get cakes to rise properly in my fan assisted oven :s ?


----------



## cara

have you checked if your oven is allright?
(My friend had the same problem and it turned out her oven didn't reach temperature)


----------



## suziquzie

is that like chiecking if the refrigerator is running?


----------



## pdswife

If it's running should you go out and catch it??


----------



## suziquzie

does yours run fast this early?


----------



## pdswife

Can I go check on that ??


----------



## suziquzie

are you ready to run if it is???


----------



## pdswife

Do you think neighbors would care that I"m in my bathrobe??


----------



## suziquzie

is it a fuzzy pink bathrobe?


----------



## pdswife

can't you see it's a fuzzy white one ( well, gray since it's so old and comfy)>?????


----------



## suziquzie

is it time for a new one?


----------



## pdswife

are you offering to send me one??


----------



## suziquzie

what color?


----------



## pdswife

could it be dark green?


----------



## suziquzie

is that so you can blend into the woods?


----------



## LadyCook61

Do you know my robe is pale green ?


----------



## middie

Do you know my robe is a light blue terry one ?


----------



## LadyCook61

do you know my robe is a terry also?


----------



## suziquzie

do you know I have a REALLY soft red one?


----------



## cara

Can you tell me what a terry is?


----------



## suziquzie

did you know it's like a bath towel?


----------



## cara

ah.. do you know it's called "Frottee" in Germany?


----------



## babetoo

cara said:


> ah.. do you know it's called "Frottee" in Germany?


 
&why would you think i would know that? mine is bright red terry. can you tell it was a gift? i am a blue freak.                                       babe


----------



## pdswife

Don't you like red??


----------



## babetoo

pdswife said:


> Don't you like red??


 
i don't hate red, just wouldn't be my first choice. do u like red ?what is your favorite color?                                                    babe


----------



## pdswife

Did you know I love green and that dark green is my favorite?


----------



## suziquzie

do you know DH says I wear too much green?


----------



## LadyCook61

Are you Irish?


----------



## pdswife

Do you have red hair?


----------



## middie

i did dye it red before does that count ?


----------



## pdswife

Did you like It??


----------



## middie

I did at first. Did you know it fades really fast ?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know my favourite colour is purple and people think that is why my dog is named voilet but it is really because when we were naming her someone called us on a wrong number and asked for Violet?


----------



## suziquzie

so didn't they have the correct number then?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know we named her before we got her because she was 150 miles away and was being brought to us by our friends?


----------



## suziquzie

so violet truely was not there when the caller asked, right?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know, you are right?


----------



## suziquzie

do you know that's the first time today i have been right?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I hope it is a winning streak I hope you stay on all day and the rest of the week?


----------



## suziquzie

can i only be right about good stuff and not bad stuff?


----------



## pdswife

Can't you be right at least 40% of the time?


----------



## suziquzie

do you know i'd settle for 10?


----------



## pdswife

Do you know that I bet you're right more than you think you are??


----------



## suziquzie

did you know i'm pretty sure I'm right more often than TJ thinks i am?


----------



## cara

why does TJ always think you are wrong?


----------



## suziquzie

do you know its more that he's never wrong?


----------



## cara

is he that perfect?


----------



## LadyCook61

Do you know hubby thinks there is only 2 ways of doing things, his way and the wrong way?


----------



## Saphellae

Don't you think that most men are like that?


----------



## LadyCook61

yes they seem to be . TPBM does not know what to make for dinner today.


----------



## babetoo

LadyCook61 said:


> yes they seem to be . TPBM does not know what to make for dinner today.


 
i never do til late in day. half a burger tonight.

tpbm  wants a whole burger and fries.


babe


----------



## suziquzie

isn't this answer a question with a question?


----------



## pdswife

oppssss did some one make a mistake?


----------



## pot clanger

Wouldn't it be boring if never made mistakes?  (pretty darn funny!)


----------



## pot clanger

....Like leaving out "we" in my previous entry??????


----------



## Saphellae

Do you ever wonder if we are just repeating what someone posted on page 79, going in circles?

(Don't look on page 79, it was just a random one lol)


----------



## suziquzie

has anyone ever read every page of this thread?


----------



## Saphellae

Would you want to?


----------



## suziquzie

could I ever have that much time on my hands?


----------



## Saphellae

How much time have you spent helping create all of these pages Suzi?


----------



## suziquzie

hmmmm is it more time than I think?


----------



## LPBeier

Does anyone know how happy I am that I am done with doctors and hospitals for DD and now I can look forward to going through it all again for myself?


----------



## Saphellae

Have you ever bitten into a moldy fruit not knowing it was moldy?


----------



## cara

Can you believe I did this years ago?


----------



## herbgrower

Did you know I've never done that?


----------



## babetoo

herbgrower said:


> Did you know I've never done that?


 

did you know i have?  did u know it was grapes and not berries?

babe


----------



## herbgrower

how can you not know when grapes are moldy?


----------



## suziquzie

do you know I have a bad-food-phobia and look at everything too much before I eat it?


----------



## pdswife

Does it take you a longer to finish dinner ?


----------



## suziquzie

do you know its only food i didn't cook?
(and all my ingredients are pre-screened  )


----------



## pdswife

how did you become so picky?


----------



## suziquzie

do you know you sound like my mother?


----------



## pdswife

is that NOT THE WORST thing you could ask me?


----------



## suziquzie

DO you know I was sorry i said that after i sent it and i didn't mean it to be mean?


----------



## pdswife

well, in that case do you think I should forgive you?

( You do know I know that you meant nothing by it??)


----------



## suziquzie

would you kindly do that?


----------



## pdswife

Is there really anything to forgive??


----------



## suziquzie

do you know i guess not if you dont think so? 
did you know we get a new lawn tractor tomorrow?


----------



## LadyCook61

do you know I wish we got a new lawn tractor ?


----------



## suziquzie

should I come mow your lawn?


----------



## cara

did I tell you we don't have a lawn?


----------



## suziquzie

would you like some of mine?


----------



## cara

Can you believe I'm pretty happy with my few pot plants?


----------



## babetoo

herbgrower said:


> how can you not know when grapes are moldy?


 

by just grabbing a hand full and not paying attention. lol

babe


----------



## babetoo

did you know i only have medium sized rocks in my yard?

babe


----------



## pdswife

Do you want bigger ones?


----------



## LadyCook61

Do you know I have big , medium and small rocks on the property ?


----------



## pdswife

Do you hate them as much as we hate our rocks??


----------



## pot clanger

Can't we all just love the rocks?


----------



## pdswife

Did you have a pet rock?


----------



## LadyCook61

Do you know I never had a pet rock ?


----------



## cara

are you all sleeping now?


----------



## LadyCook61

Do you know I did not sleep well ?


----------



## cara

did you wake up early?


----------



## pdswife

are you still here Cara??


----------



## cara

I'm back - do you want to know where I've been?


----------



## butzie

I don't care where you've been but do you know where I am going?


----------



## cara

what would you say if I answer I don't care?


----------



## pdswife

wow... butzie..don't you think that was a little mean?


----------



## suziquzie

why are there mean people?


----------



## pdswife

Does any one know?


----------



## suziquzie

are they like mosquitos and ticks, no purpose you can think of, but the world would be different without them?


----------



## pdswife

wouldn't it be better with out the mean ones???


----------



## suziquzie

would i be as nice if there were no mean people to compare me to?


----------



## pdswife

wouldn't you just keep trying to be nicer than the other nice ones?


----------



## suziquzie

but then wouldn't that have to keep making someone mean?


----------



## pdswife

well...could we just say "not as nice as that Suzie girl??"


----------



## suziquzie

would they believe you?


----------



## pdswife

Why wouldn't they>>????


----------



## suziquzie

would it be because they saw me all p.o.'d at work today?


----------



## pdswife

oh no.. not another bad day at the bakery??


----------



## suziquzie

do you know it wasnt that bad just had an issue at the end of the day?


----------



## pdswife

why do problems at work always happen right before it's time to leave????


----------



## suziquzie

do you know it sucks to be related to the reason for the issue and have to accidently blurt out your irritation to your boss who will now propbably say something i wish she wouldn't?


----------



## pdswife

Do you think sometimes.. life is hard to make us LIKE the good times better?


----------



## suziquzie

what other reason could there be?


----------



## pdswife

couldn't it be just to make me swear??


----------



## LPBeier

Did you miss me?  Did you know I was gone?


----------



## pdswife

Don't ya know you are always missed?


----------



## suziquzie

what did I miss?


----------



## pdswife

Didn't ya know you missed Laurie?


----------



## suziquzie

would i be missed if I went outside to pick up big sticks?


----------



## pdswife

would that depend on if I was sitting here or out mowing the grass?


----------



## suziquzie

is that what you are going to do while I prepare to let my husband mow for once?


----------



## pdswife

Either that or wash the deck...which do you think I should do?


----------



## suziquzie

if you mow would we be working on the lawn together?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I think you should both go out on your porch/patio/balcony and raise a glass of ice tea/lemonade/water/whatever into the sky and we all toast each other?


----------



## pdswife

Do you know I like that idea Laurie???

Suzi, did you know Paul went hiking with his friend today...and left me home to do
all the work alone...again??


----------



## LadyCook61

Do you know my hubby went to Lowe's with his friend to get a trailer part ?


----------



## cara

did you already raised your glasses?


----------



## pdswife

Yes, But...don't you think it's ok to do it twice?


----------



## cara

don't you get drunk then?


----------



## pdswife

can you get drunk on water??


----------



## cara

do you always drink water?


----------



## Saphellae

Would it be healthy not to drink water?


----------



## pdswife

well, isn't it a little early for Tequila?


----------



## cara

do you know I sometimes forget about the different times?


----------



## pdswife

Is it late enough for tequila there??


----------



## suziquzie

why are you drinking and not mowing?


----------



## cara

do you consider 11.16pm as late enough?


----------



## pdswife

Don't ya know I'd wait for 11:18??

Mowing is done..can't I drink for the rest of the day??


----------



## cara

so you think I can start drinking now?


----------



## pdswife

Is it alright with your hubby?


----------



## cara

oh.. haven't I told you he visits his Mum and his friends this weekend?


----------



## pdswife

so are you all alone
doing what ever you want
and having a great time doing it??


----------



## cara

would you believe if I tell you I used the time to clean up the kitchen and the rest of the flat?


----------



## pdswife

would you believe that that's what I do when Paul leaves too...
do you know today..I mowed, cleaned the deck, cleaned the kitchen, made BBq sauce,
emptied the dishwash and washed clothes... is that enough???


----------



## cara

so Paul is not at home, too?


----------



## pdswife

Did you know that he thought it was more important to go hiking with friends than stay home and help?


----------



## cara

Have you really tried to understand a man's thinking?


----------



## pdswife

Did you know...I'm just not smart enough to understant them??


----------



## cara

do you really think there is a way of understanding them?


----------



## pdswife

How many years do you think it would take us to train them to think in the correct way?


----------



## cara

do you think that would be possible?


----------



## pdswife

How do I say that I'm SURE it would be impossilbe in the form of a question??


----------



## cara

don't you think you managed that very well?


----------



## pdswife

lol.. well, is there a way I could have said it better?


----------



## cara

do I have to have a better idea?


----------



## pdswife

don't you like to have bigger and better ideas?


----------



## cara

do you want me to think of a maybe better question when everything is already said?


----------



## pdswife

is it all ever all said?


----------



## cara

did you know I was more thinking of man's thinking? *soundsfunny*


----------



## pdswife

Do you think you are thinking funny because it's after midnight????


----------



## cara

do you really think so?
You mean, I better go to bed?


----------



## pdswife

Naw.. don't ya think you should skip going to bed and play all night instead?


----------



## cara

do you know there will be an exhausting evening tomorrow and it would be better if I sleep long and well?


----------



## pdswife

Are you doing some thing fun and exciting???


----------



## cara

haven't you heard about the soccer european championship?
Don't you know that Germany plays the final against Spain tomorrow?
Can you believe I will be watching it?


----------



## pdswife

Will you see it on Tv or in person???


----------



## cara

just on TV... eve if it is in Vienna... can you believe how hard it is to get tickets for that?


----------



## pdswife

Isn't it safer to watch from home anyway.. and you can see the replays...isn't that good?


----------



## cara

replays? No way for replays..
I think we will go to the beergarden...
isn't it nice to watch and celebrate wirh hundreds of people and some nice beer?


----------



## pdswife

You'll have to tell me all about it tomorrow because 
I'm going to be bossy and ask you nicely "would you like to go to bed now??
""


----------



## cara

I just wanted to ask if you would mind me going to bed?

(have a great day!)


----------



## pdswife

Do you know I won't mind a bit because Paul just got home and because it's NAP time!!?????


----------



## LPBeier

so did you really go to bed/nap or are you both still here waiting for me to tell you about the lousy day I am having?


----------



## pdswife

I haven't left yet... do you want to tell me?


----------



## cara

why is your day lousy?


----------



## pdswife

Do you know.. .I think she left???


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know that I reinjured my knee very badly again this week and the x-rays showed that I either have a fragment of bone or cartilege floating in there but they won't do anything until my appointment on Wednesday and our car had broken down in a mall parking lot and not only was it towed at our expense but we got fine 50.00 for the oil leak on the payment?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I didn't leave but was reading a PM I got?


----------



## LPBeier

Oh, and I just got another PM from PD?  (Thank you)


----------



## cara

that really sounds nasty... don't you think your day will improve?


----------



## pdswife

I'm sorry Laurie...that sound does sound like a bad day..anything I can do to make you feel better?


----------



## cara

do you feel better if you see this?


----------



## pdswife

It made me giggle...do you think it'll make here giggle too?


----------



## cara

do you know I hope so?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know it more than made me giggle?  Thanks Cara!  Do you know the day is getting better because I just found out that a young guy from our church is bringing over his home made chinese food for our supper tonight?


----------



## cara

didn't I tell you the day will improve?

(but time for bed now for me - have a nice day over there;o) )


----------



## LPBeier

Now aren't you both suppose to be having naps or going to bed or something?  Not that I am trying to get rid of you, but I don't want to keep you up?


----------



## pdswife

How was your Chinese food Laurie???


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know it was delicious?!!!!!!!


----------



## pdswife

Oh good...did it make you feel nice and loved?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know it made the day all better?  And would you believe we have our car back and a friend is going to try and fix it and we were able to "borrow" back our old car that we sold to some other friends?


----------



## pdswife

so, I can go to bed and not worry about you tonight??


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I hope you already have?  Do you know I will be fine and it is sweet that you would think of worrying about me?  (I am hoping the stronger painkiller the clinic doctor gave me will help me sleep as well).


----------



## pdswife

can I borrow one??  lol


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I don't think I can throw it that far?


----------



## pdswife

Dang... Do you think one beer will do the same for me?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you think one is enough?


----------



## pdswife

Maybe, I should try 5??


----------



## LPBeier

Do you really think you should?  Or would you be up all night in the little girl's room?


----------



## pdswife

do you know ... you have a good point???


----------



## LPBeier

Do you mind if I say goodnight?


----------



## pdswife

Good night do you know I hope you sleep all night??


----------



## cara

I hope you all slept well?


----------



## LadyCook61

Do you know I got up too many times during the night ?


----------



## cara

why did you do that?


----------



## pdswife

Ready for the big game Cara??


----------



## cara

pds, do you believe I'm getting a bit nervous...?


----------



## pdswife

Why would you be nervous?


----------



## cara

Can you believe the nervousness is irrational?


----------



## cara

what shall I do if they loose??


----------



## cara

what if they play bad?


----------



## pdswife

would that be your fault or would you just feel sorry for them?


----------



## cara

I would feel sorry for whole germany - but do you really think I can influence it?


----------



## pdswife

Don't you think that they'll do the very best that they can??


----------



## babetoo

cara said:


> Can you believe the nervousness is irrational?


 

do you really care all that much?

babe


----------



## pdswife

Wouldn't you care if your country was trying to do the BEST at something?


----------



## suziquzie

what do we do best?


----------



## babetoo

suziquzie said:


> what do we do best?


 

i don't know, what do u think?



babe


----------



## pdswife

Isn't freedom what we do best??


----------



## middie

Don't you think it's the celebrating our freedom we do best ?


----------



## pdswife

Do you have a celebration planned?


----------



## middie

I'm off for once so we're cooking out and watching fireworks !
So what are your plans ?


----------



## pdswife

Do you know that I"ll be on an airplane all day??


----------



## middie

Aw man you're going to Mexico again aren't you ???????


----------



## pdswife

How did you figure that out??


----------



## LPBeier

You are taking me right?  Isn't that what you meant last night about a vacation from reality?


----------



## pdswife

Do you like warm weather, the ocean and drinks by the pool??


----------



## middie

Well who doesn't ????????


----------



## pdswife

Doesn't Jk hate the sunshine and heat??


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know that I actually don't do well in the heat and at the moment have to restrict my cold drinks to water and club soda (or juice)?  Hopeless aren't I?


----------



## pdswife

Well, don't you think you could still have fun?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I can always find things to do and that I have never been to Mexico?


----------



## babetoo

LPBeier said:


> Do you know I can always find things to do and that I have never been to Mexico?


 
why have you not gone to mexico?


babe


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I haven't been to a lot of places, mostly because I have been too busy or too broke to travel?


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Do you know I wish I could come to Canada to visit you?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know how amazing that would be?  But do you know I have always wanted to see Texas?


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Did you know my door is always open for you, Laurie?


----------



## LPBeier

And mine for you?


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Wow, what are we waiting for?????


----------



## LPBeier

Well do you know I wouldn't be able to drive there because our car broke down yesterday and probably won't have the airfare for awhile because we have to get a new one?


----------



## Fisher's Mom

How could I have missed that? Do you know how sorry I am your car died?


----------



## LPBeier

What time is it there?  Are you two or three hours ahead of us?  (it is 10:54 here)


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know that in a way I am not that sad about it because it is very hard on me getting in and out of it and riding for long distances?


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Can you believe it's 1 am here? Do you think it's past my bedtime?

Have you decided what kind of car to get as a replacement?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I think it is past mine?  Do you know I absolutely love chatting with you but think I better see if I can get some shut eye (knowing I will be awake in an hour anyway)?


----------



## LPBeier

Oh, do you know we are looking at minivans?  Maybe a 2005 Kia Sedona or a 2006 Mazda 5?


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Isn't that a coincidence that I have a minivan, too?


----------



## LPBeier

what kind?


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Have you seen the GMC Safari? The one that's exactly like the Chevy Astro? But they may not make them anymore because mine is 8 years old - can you believe it?


----------



## LPBeier

Well, do you mind if I say good night now?  I am feeling sleepy and I have to take it when I can get it.


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Can you tell I'm sending you powerful vibes for a long and uninterrupted sleep?


----------



## suziquzie

Do you know I was interrupted for a tick?


----------



## LadyCook61

Do you know my dog got Lyme disease from a tick ?


----------



## pdswife

How do they treat lyme??


----------



## suziquzie

with a lemon?


----------



## pdswife

do they squeeze the lemon juice on the tick?


( you're very funny this morning!!)


----------



## suziquzie

well do you know my other thought was a margarita?


----------



## pdswife

Do you know that there is  3 days, 18 hours, 34 minutes and 20 seconds until Friday, July 4, 2008 at 8:00:00 AM when I get to leave and I'll be so ready for Margaritas when I arrive???


----------



## suziquzie

wouldn't you rather take a shorter flight that day an come to my BBQ / bonfire?


----------



## LPBeier

Can I come to your BBQ/Bonfire?


----------



## cara

have you heard we lost?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I did hear and I am very sorry?  Do you know I was hoping you would win?


----------



## cara

do you know I did the same? 

but it was a wonderful match and in the end would you believe that Spain was the better team?


----------



## pdswife

Will you try again next year?


----------



## suziquzie

what if there is no such thing as soccer next year?


----------



## pdswife

Could Europe live with out soccer?


----------



## suziquzie

didn't they do just fine before soccer was invented?


----------



## pdswife

when was it invented?


----------



## suziquzie

do i look "sporty" to you?


----------



## pdswife

could you ask TJ?


----------



## suziquzie

LOL, have you seen how non-sporty he looks???


----------



## pdswife

Do you know.. I don't think I've ever seen him??


----------



## suziquzie

did you know he is in a pic in my just stuff album, in a wedding pic?


----------



## pdswife

shall I go look??


----------



## suziquzie

it's a free country isn;t it?


----------



## pdswife

were we just talking about freedom the other day??


----------



## suziquzie

it's a good time for that isn't it?


----------



## pdswife

is TJ the man right behind you??


----------



## cara

do you know I wanted to ask the same question?


----------



## suziquzie

did you know you were right the big dude behind me is him?
(neither one of us photograph well......)


----------



## pdswife

Do you know.. .I HATE TO HAVE MY PHOTO TAKEN !!!!!??????


----------



## babetoo

pdswife said:


> Do you know.. .I HATE TO HAVE MY PHOTO TAKEN !!!!!??????


 

did you know i hate it too?

babe


----------



## suziquzie

why doesn't the camera like us?


----------



## LadyCook61

Do you know I don't like my picture taken either ?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I hate my picture taken as well and I got to like photography so I could always be on the other end of the camera?


----------



## LadyCook61

Do you know I've been a photographer for over 40 yrs ?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I didn't know that?  What do you like taking pictures of the most?


----------



## LadyCook61

I've always like taking photos of nature, landscapes, my cats and kittens, my sons as they were growing up, my grandkids not necessarily all in that order.  Do you know I used to have a photography studio ?


----------



## suziquzie

Do you know I've been to a studio only twice and the only good pics of me are my hi school senior pics from the first visit?


----------



## elaine l

Did you know my camera is older than dirt?


----------



## suziquzie

does that depend on the dirt?


----------



## pdswife

Is it dirt or mud?


----------



## suziquzie

why do kids like mud so much?


----------



## pdswife

Does lego girl make you mud pies?


----------



## suziquzie

did you know she doesn't care to have dirty hands?


----------



## pdswife

did she learn that from her mommy?


----------



## suziquzie

why, just because my hands are constantly dry and cracking from washing too much does that mean I have OCD?


----------



## pdswife

Have you ever seen the tv show MONK, about an OCD detective?


----------



## suziquzie

do you know I keep meaning to and missing it?


----------



## cara

do you know they show Monk in G, but I haven't seen it yet?


----------



## babetoo

cara said:


> do you know they show Monk in G, but I haven't seen it yet?


 
i watch it off and on. did you know that when it is a rerun, not so much?babe


----------



## suziquzie

dont you like to watch the same show over, and over, and over, and over.... ?


----------



## middie

you mean like in groundhog day ? only it was his life and not a show right ?


----------



## suziquzie

yup, that was a funny movie wasn't it?


----------



## LadyCook61

Did you know I add photos of my furbabies to my album?


----------



## middie

Do you know I only have one furbaby left and how much I miss the other two ?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you mind if I change the topic and tell you that I went to the surgeon today and I am going to have my knee replaced in the fall?  Do you know how relieved I am that it is finally settled?


----------



## suziquzie

are you sure they will actually do it this time?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know he gave me all the facts and left the choice up to me?  At first I went along with the scope, but as I was filling out the forms I realized I had settled.  There is only a 50% chance it will work and only for a couple of years so they would do two or three until I was at a better age for the replacement.  So I asked the time difference to get in and they said two months for arthroscopy (before they quoted 2 weeks) and 3 months for replacement.  Do you know that I decided to change my mind right then and the doctor agreed except he wants me to think it over until Monday, but I don't have to?


----------



## suziquzie

so you don't want to have surgeries every year or so?


----------



## LPBeier

would you when he can guarantee that the replacement will make me pain free for 15 to 20 years?


----------



## suziquzie

can I say HECK NO?!?!


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know you did and I am 100% in agreement?  Do you know I even don't mind waiting 3 months knowing the end is in sight?


----------



## pdswife

The end of what???


----------



## pdswife

what???  NO ones asked a question since I left last night????


----------



## LPBeier

Don't you know it will be the end of my pain and restricted mobility when I have this surgery?


----------



## LadyCook61

Do you know I will be happy for you that you will have no more pain , and more mobility?


----------



## cara

will you be able to wait until fall?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know that since I know that it is going to happen and I will feel better afterwards, that yes, I can wait?


----------



## Nige

Is it bad that I hate all the questions starting 'Do you know' ?


----------



## LPBeier

Can you think of another way to turn statements into questions?


----------



## Saphellae

Who wants to think right now anyways?


----------



## suziquzie

Do you think if you don't like something you should stay away from it?


----------



## LadyCook61

What do you want to do today?


----------



## suziquzie

Could I get all the indoor work done so I can have the weekend OUTSIDE?


----------



## cara

isn't it raining?


----------



## LPBeier

Does someone want to finish this wedding cake for me because for some reason I just can't get going on it and the wedding is tomorrow?


----------



## cara

would I be a help for you?


----------



## LPBeier

Would you be able to make me a 14" heart shaped chocolate cake and send it from Germany to Canada by 9 am our time Friday (it is 10:40 am Thursday right now) 

Or could you just cheer me on and get me into the mood of doing it myself?


----------



## suziquzie

do you need an elf?


----------



## cara

don't you think your wedding cake would be better than mine?


----------



## LPBeier

I am sure you can bake a wonderful cake, but do you just want to encourage me instead and just tell me I can do it?


----------



## cara

I'm sure you can!
Do you have a nice recipe?


----------



## LPBeier

Would you believe the best chocolate cake recipe ever?


----------



## cara

did you already shared it with us?


----------



## pdswife

I'm back...did you miss me??


----------



## LPBeier

Don't you know I always miss you?


----------



## Saphellae

What about me?


----------



## LPBeier

Saphellae!!! Where have you been? I haven't seen you for ages? Did you get the job and if so have you started it yet?


----------



## Saphellae

(I've been around   On and off.  I start on Monday!)

Where did PDS go?


----------



## pdswife

can't you see that I'm right here>???


----------



## Saphellae

What if I didn't see you?


----------



## pdswife

Should my feelings be hurt?


----------



## suziquzie

do you need a band-aid?


----------



## pdswife

Do you have some sun lotion I can have instead?


----------



## LPBeier

Why are you messaging us from Mexico?  Bored already?


----------



## pdswife

lol.. who could be board in Mexico??


----------



## Green Lady

Are you flaunting your extravagant vacation? LOL!


----------



## LadyCook61

pdswife said:


> lol.. who could be board in Mexico??


Are you addicted to this forum ?


----------



## LPBeier

Nah, she just misses us......don't you?


----------



## suziquzie

why else would I check up on everyone at 4am when i get to work?


----------



## pdswife

are you asking if I miss you??


----------



## suziquzie

well how could you miss someone you're not any farther away from because you never met?
but do ya???   heehee


----------



## pdswife

Didn't you know it was hard to miss anything about the USA while I'm laying on my beach and having my bartender make me strawberry pina coladas??


----------



## suziquzie

are you trying to put a tear in my beer?


----------



## pdswife

Are you crying for me Dear??


----------



## suziquzie

are there any other words to that song?


----------



## pdswife

um.. could we ask Hank williams??


----------



## suziquzie

senior of junior?


----------



## pdswife

Isn't senior a little bit dead??


----------



## suziquzie

could he be more like all the way there and jr is half way?


----------



## cara

how can you be "a little bit" dead??


----------



## pdswife

iSn't everything possible???


----------



## suziquzie

could it be some things not everything?


----------



## cara

is it possible for me to beam myself to mexico? ;o)


----------



## suziquzie

are you a friend of Scotty's?


----------



## pdswife

And do you know Kirk??


----------



## suziquzie

do you know i used to be in love with Kirk Cameron?


----------



## GrantsKat

wasnt Scotty the one doing the beaming?


----------



## pdswife

Beamer, Beamee.. does it matter?


----------



## suziquzie

would you like to be the beamee or just be me...?


----------



## cara

Would you be offended if I would prefer the beamee?


----------



## suziquzie

why would i be offended if I'm not sure I wanna beme some days?


----------



## cara

wouldn't it be nice to travel that way?


----------



## suziquzie

where would you go first?


----------



## cara

what do you think about a round trip to all the DC'lers?


----------



## suziquzie

do you want to see ALL the DCers or just the ones who post, since there always seem to be LOTS of unknown people in the birthday list?


----------



## cara

don`t you think the posters i already know from the forum would be enough?


----------



## suziquzie

how long would your trip take?


----------



## cara

don't you think it would depend on the time I spent with the people I visit?


----------



## babetoo

cara said:


> don't you think it would depend on the time I spent with the people I visit?


 

don't u think it also would depend on the time it took to travel from place to place?

babe


----------



## pugger

What about returning from one place after returning to another ?


----------



## cara

does beaming take time?


----------



## pdswife

Doesn't it take just a matter of seconds??


----------



## cara

what are you doing here?
Aren't you supposed to enjoy the mexican sun at the beach?


----------



## suziquzie

is the beach broken?


----------



## pdswife

Would you be mad if you've waited all day for the fixit man to come and fix the shower tile and he still isn't here even though an hour ago his boss said he'd be here in a few minutes ago?  Isn't this wasting a day of vacation and why wasn't it done right in the first place????


----------



## suziquzie

is it really possible to waste a day of vacation if you are still not at work or home?


----------



## pdswife

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSs didn't you know if you're at the beach but can't play in the sand..or youcan see the bar but can't have a drink.. you're wasting time???


----------



## suziquzie

is that like being bored out of your skull and seeing the car in the driveway but nowhere to go?


----------



## pdswife

Do you know that they showed up... and left and say they have to come tomorrow because they don't have the right stuff with them today?


----------



## cara

so you can't go to the beach tommorrow, either?


----------



## herbgrower

no I can't go tomorrow either, but can you go Saturday?


----------



## Maverick2272

Suzi,
That car in the driveway?? Hop in and start it. Head south on I-35 until you get to US20,  there is a truck stop there I will meet you there. Then it is a long straight shot south, maybe over a bit, more south, etc until we catch up to PDS!!
Anyone else wanna join us just get to an interstate that we will be on.... and have your DC ID's ready we don't pick up strangers with axes!! (unless they are also carrying beer and therefore need the axe to open the bottles).


----------



## suziquzie

Mav don't you know I only have enough gas $$ to get to barely the IA border?!?!
(oh, and DH just stole the car to go to work)


----------



## Maverick2272

Can you coast from there??


----------



## suziquzie

is it all downhill?


----------



## Maverick2272

Doesn't the Mississippi flow down to the Gulf?


----------



## suziquzie

If I could float all the wasy to the Gulf why would I stop at IOWA?!?!?


----------



## Maverick2272

Do you have a canoe or boat of some sort?


----------



## suziquzie

Does an ugly pick-up topper work?


----------



## pdswife

won't it sink??


----------



## suziquzie

should I try?


----------



## pdswife

Do you want to get wet??


----------



## suziquzie

how will I even get the thing to the river with no car?


----------



## Maverick2272

Can we caulk it up and try anyway??


----------



## pdswife

does lego girl have a wagon??????


----------



## Maverick2272

Better yet, can lego girl make a lego wagon (and still keep her noses clear)?


----------



## pdswife

canshe make a tonka truck with a bunch of legos??


----------



## Maverick2272

She learns early, huh?


----------



## suziquzie

do you know she doesnt build stuff she just calls on her brothers to do it for her?
(she wont call them by name.... she stands in place and yells "OHHH BOYS!!!!!!!")


----------



## Maverick2272

How did my post responding to you end up above your post?


----------



## pdswife

Did she push the button faster than you Mav??


----------



## suziquzie

don't you know I know how to push buttons?


----------



## Maverick2272

Don't you know my post being first means I pushed the button first, but I couldn't have pushed the button first because I read your post then responded?


----------



## suziquzie

are the dc gods playing with your buttons?
Why did this thing just tell me i cant post 2x within 30 seconds when I didnt post yet?
Are there dc goblins tonight?


----------



## Maverick2272

See what I am talking about? 
(that is what it did when I responded to your post about lego girl saying "ohh boys", then I clicked on the back button and came back in and my response was now listed before that post.. wierd)


----------



## suziquzie

should I go to bed before i break something?


----------



## Maverick2272

Maybe you already broke it?


----------



## middie

What broke ?


----------



## Maverick2272

Could it be Suzi broke the thread?


----------



## cara

is the thread broken?


----------



## babetoo

cara said:


> is the thread broken?


 
i don't have a clue what they are talking about, do you?

babe


----------



## suziquzie

can you sew with broken thread?


----------



## babetoo

suziquzie said:


> can you sew with broken thread?


 
do u think it depends on how long of a seam you sew? lol

babe


----------



## Adillo303

Even if you did sew it, would you trust it to hold?


----------



## pdswife

couldn't you tie a lot of knots??


----------



## cara

would you mind changing the subject?


----------



## Adillo303

What would you like to change it to?


----------



## cara

Can you tell me where to go for holiday?


----------



## pdswife

Would you and hubby like to meet Paul and I on the ocean shore?


----------



## babetoo

why don't you go?

babe


----------



## Adillo303

Which shore? Thye are a few apart.


----------



## suziquzie

Do you know I have a shore but its a REALLY cold lake and 100 miles away?
Should I move back to a coast?


----------



## pdswife

Have you seen the beauty of the Oregon coast??


----------



## suziquzie

Do you know I have but I was 5 so it was like watching paint dry?


----------



## pdswife

Would you like to see it again??


----------



## LPBeier

Has anyone realized I've been gone?


----------



## suziquzie

did you know I was wondering where you were for about 3 days now?


----------



## LPBeier

Did I forget to tell you that I am working all this week from Sunday to this Friday cooking for a youth conference....lunch and suppers and arranging goodies to be sold at their nightly cafe?  Can you imagine how tired I am working 12 hour days with my pain levels?


----------



## suziquzie

can i help at all?


----------



## LPBeier

Can you make my pizza dough for me and fed-ex it to me by 4:00 tomorrow afternoon?


----------



## suziquzie

did you know I have to make pizza dough tomorrow anyway?


----------



## LPBeier

Could there be a better coincidence? Would enough for thirty be too much to ask?


----------



## suziquzie

oh..... did you know I'm freaking out about making it for 5?


----------



## LPBeier

LOL!!! Do you know I would probably have trouble making for 5 but not for 30? (Don't worry, my 
Kitchenaid pro model will handle it no problem, but thanks for the offer!)


----------



## suziquzie

should i make it in the KA or bread machine this time?
(done both, no favorites yet!)


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I use my KA because it has a really powerful motor and large capacity bowl?  That way I only have to make two matches for the whole group.  Do you know I used to make all my pizza dough in my Bread Machine?  Do you think I should get both going tomorrow?


----------



## suziquzie

can you find another one of each and get 4 going?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you mean to tell me that no one has posted on this thread all day?


----------



## babetoo

sure looks like it, doesn't it?

babe


----------



## suziquzie

do you think nobody wanted to talk to me yesterday?


----------



## GrantsKat

why would you think that?


----------



## suziquzie

could it be I always assume the worst?


----------



## cara

Suzie, why?


----------



## LPBeier

Why does it always have to be something you did Suzie?  Do you know it could be that we were all just too busy?  Why assume the worst when you can be sure of the best?!!!


----------



## suziquzie

Do you know my kids have been gone 2 minutes and I'm already bored?


----------



## cara

why don't you spent your time here?


----------



## suziquzie

dont i already do that when they are here? 
(this sounds wierd without cartoons in the background)


----------



## cara

so where is the difference??


----------



## suziquzie

do you know the difference is that i am having a soda at 11 am cuz nobody will ask for any?


----------



## cara

so it is much more convenient?


----------



## suziquzie

do you know its pretty quiet too, so I was gonna go ride my bike but its about to rain?


----------



## GrantsKat

are you asking me if its gonna rain where you are?


----------



## suziquzie

I know its going to rain here, is it going to rain where you are?


----------



## GrantsKat

yes it is, maybe u should go take the nap?


----------



## suziquzie

do you know how difficult that is for me?


----------



## cara

can't you close your eyes?


----------



## suziquzie

why does my brain start spinning with all the stuff i should be doing rather than sleeping?


----------



## cara

why can't you calm down?


----------



## GrantsKat

could it be because your a mom is it your nature to be that way?


----------



## suziquzie

do you know my husband thinks its funny to tell me I have OCD?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you think its funny?


----------



## GrantsKat

does that mean your house is messy?


----------



## suziquzie

its gotta be funny cuz he doesnt know what he's talking about, if I had OCD would my house look like this all the time??


----------



## GrantsKat

why did my post go up there?????


----------



## suziquzie

did you know this thread has gremlins? 
(it did that to Macerick the other night)


----------



## GrantsKat

lol do you think they might give cooking advice?


----------



## suziquzie

would you take their advice if they did?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you think it could be any worse then the mud pies my own little gremlins come up with?


----------



## suziquzie

do you have to put broken nozzles on your garden hose too so they dont work?


----------



## GrantsKat

never thought of that, does it work?


----------



## suziquzie

are any of them strong enough to twist it off?


----------



## GrantsKat

yup.....guess i have to find another solution?


----------



## suziquzie

or come to love a good mudpie?


----------



## GrantsKat

ewwww......have you cleaned the junk room yet?


----------



## GrantsKat

avoiding the question?


----------



## suziquzie

did you know I fell asleep afterall and the junkroom is still junky?


----------



## miniman

Will it still be junky when the kids get back?


----------



## suziquzie

i'd like to say no but do you know it probably will be?


----------



## miniman

What are the odds?


----------



## suziquzie

are you placing bets?


----------



## Adillo303

Why do we need odds?


----------



## miniman

What would you bet on it then?


----------



## suziquzie

do you know I'm not sure how to put odds on things because I dont gamble? 
(except for the lottery!)


----------



## miniman

Did you know I don't gamble for real either?


----------



## babetoo

miniman said:


> Did you know I don't gamble for real either?


 

did you know i don't either? money is to hard to come by, right?

babe


----------



## suziquzie

why can't it grow on trees?


----------



## meshoo96

do you realize just how true that really is?


----------



## suziquzie

do you have a money tree?


----------



## meshoo96

can I have some seeds from it if you do?


----------



## suziquzie

would you like 2?


----------



## meshoo96

would that be ok?


----------



## suziquzie

does that count as paying it forward?


----------



## babetoo

suziquzie said:


> does that count as paying it forward?


 

did you really think it would?

babe


----------



## pot clanger

Can I write someone a check Tuesday for some money tree seeds today?


----------



## suziquzie

would you like a cheeseburger with it?


----------



## GrantsKat

can I have fries also?


----------



## suziquzie

doesn't that sound good?


----------



## GrantsKat

is it ok to have a cheeseburger & fries for breakfast?


----------



## suziquzie

if you can have breakfast for dinner, cant you have dinner for breakfast?


----------



## GrantsKat

ok then can you make my burger medium-well done?


----------



## suziquzie

sure, would you like pepper-jack cheese or cheddar?


----------



## GrantsKat

pepper-jack please, do you have any pickles?


----------



## suziquzie

dill or gherkins?


----------



## GrantsKat

cant I have both?


----------



## suziquzie

why not?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you make your own pickles?


----------



## suziquzie

No not yet only refrigerator pickles so far, do you?


----------



## GrantsKat

I never even thought about making them myself, isnt that silly?


----------



## suziquzie

I think about it all the time and dont, its that sillier?


----------



## GrantsKat

not silly, maybe just laziness?


----------



## suziquzie

maybe it's because I want to do it with my home-grown cukes but i cant get them to grow right?
or because I can't afford canning stuff?


----------



## LPBeier

We are having a BBQ to end the conference I am catering and it is at 1:00 our time, do you both want to come and have burgers, hot dogs or bratwursts? Is it okay that there won't be fries though, just chips and watermelon?


----------



## GrantsKat

can I have some of everything?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know the kids can only have two meats but the adults can have three so yes?


----------



## GrantsKat

what will happen if I sneak a 4th piece?


----------



## LPBeier

Can you do it without 30 eagle-eyed youth seeing you?


----------



## pdswife

Seeing you do what??


----------



## babetoo

sounds wonderful. can i have some as well?

babe


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know the BBQ went really well but we had lots of food left over because I saved you all some and you didn't show up?

Do you know how happy to be done this catering job even though I really love it every year?


----------



## miniman

How do we get hold of the leftovers then?


----------



## LPBeier

Would you believe the kids came back and ate it all cold later in the evening?


----------



## GrantsKat

they ate it ALL?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know how much food 30 teenagers can eat when they have been working hard all day?


----------



## GrantsKat

would the answer to that be...all my leftovers?


----------



## LPBeier

Would you believe that and then some?  (On Thursday I went through two ice cream pails of meat sauce and almost 4 kilos of spaghetti noodles!!!, not to mention the garlic bread and Caesar salad.)


----------



## GrantsKat

wow, then I guess it was a success?


----------



## LPBeier

Would you believe that even though it is five days of 10 - 12 hour shifts, not to mention the days of purchasing and prep before, this is one of my favourite catering gigs?


----------



## GrantsKat

would you be surprised if I believe you?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I wouldn't?  Do you realize that you will have three teenage sons soon enough?


----------



## GrantsKat

did you have to remind me?


----------



## SurvivorGirl

is it ok if i verge off topic here for a second? Why o why does it have to cloud over?


----------



## pdswife

Did you know I'm asking the same thing and that It's my last day in Mexico and it is making mad that the sun is hiding??


----------



## suziquzie

did you forget where you put it?


----------



## cara

Isn't a sun easy to find?


----------



## babetoo

cara said:


> Isn't a sun easy to find?


 
don't you agree that sunshine is in your heart? lol (i know, boo, hiss)

babe


----------



## SurvivorGirl

Are you telling me that there is a big yellow burning sphere in my body??  should this concern me?


----------



## babetoo

SurvivorGirl said:


> Are you telling me that there is a big yellow burning sphere in my body??  should this concern me?


 
it probably should. don't you think ?

babe


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know the sun shone down on us all day as we went from car lot to car lot and it was too hot?


----------



## cara

why did you go from car lot to car lot?
Are you searching for a new/used car, too?


----------



## LPBeier

Didn't you know our car broke down on us and when we were borrowing a car it got towed away from our own parking spot?  (We went shopping for a new vehicle yesterday and are just waiting to hear about financing on Monday).


----------



## SurvivorGirl

Did you have any luck in finding a new vehicle? while we're on the topic of cars, arn't gas prices insane these days?!?!


----------



## pdswife

did you know that they are pretty cheap in Mexico??


----------



## cara

Can you believe we are about to buy a car just for going to Poland?


----------



## butzie

pdswife said:


> wow... butzie..don't you think that was a little mean?



Wow! That was mean to me.  I don't think I will be visiting this site anymore. You mad me very sad.


----------



## suziquzie

What's in Poland?


----------



## Mama

Kielbasa?


----------



## suziquzie

LOL do you think it's really good there?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I had a huge crush on a coworker many years ago who went to work in Poland for a year? Would you believe I would stay up until midnight so I could call him as he was just starting work in the morning there? (but the size of my telephone bill soon tarnished the crush and when he came back home we remained friends!)


----------



## Mama

Did he like Kielbasa?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know that he liked Chinese food better and said there were several really good Chinese Restaurants there but their potstickers were more like perogies?


----------



## suziquzie

Are there alot of Chinese restaurants in Poland?
Do they have Polish restaurants in China?


----------



## GrantsKat

are you trying to confuse me?


----------



## suziquzie

Is it difficult?


----------



## GrantsKat

would you be surprised if it wasnt?


----------



## suziquzie

Do you think it's your kid's fault?


----------



## GrantsKat

would you laugh if I said I think its more of my hubbys fault?


----------



## LPBeier

Can you imagine how excited AND nervous I am waiting to hear if we got the financing for our new vehicle?


----------



## GrantsKat

when do you find out?


----------



## LPBeier

Would you believe it is like waiting for a repair man...."any time between (9:30 and 3:30)?  DH will be at work and so I will be trying to keep myself busy all day and not thinking about the call....fun eh?


----------



## GrantsKat

couldnt you do some baking to pass the time?


----------



## LPBeier

Would you believe it is way too hot here to bake any time after 6 am or before 8 pm? (I can't even work on my sugar flowers which I need to have done in three weeks because the gumpaste wilts in the heat).


----------



## suziquzie

Isn't it always frozen outside in Canada?


----------



## pdswife

isn't that like asking 'isn't always raining in Seattle"???


----------



## suziquzie

well it is isn't it?


----------



## pdswife

Can't yousee the sunshine right now??


----------



## suziquzie

isn't it sunny and beautiful here too?


----------



## cara

is it raining anywhere?


----------



## pdswife

Do you think it's cold and raining in Alaska??


----------



## suziquzie

should we call the weatherman and ask?


----------



## pdswife

Do you know his phone number?


----------



## suziquzie

which one are we calling?


----------



## pdswife

Can we call Steve Pool in Seattle?


----------



## suziquzie

does he have a pool?


----------



## pdswife

lol... Do you think he needs a pool in Seattle?


----------



## suziquzie

if he built one would he need a hose to fill it, with all that rain?


----------



## pdswife

what if it were acid rain or worse yet ...PURPLE RAIN???


----------



## pdswife

Do you think
it would melt the plastic??


----------



## suziquzie

Would acid rain fill this pool?


----------



## cara

isn't the acid rain history?


----------



## pdswife

Can't history repeat itself??


----------



## LPBeier

Suzi, do you know how many times a Canadian hears an American say that it must snow in Canada all the time?  And out of that number do you know how many are actually serious?


----------



## pdswife

Don't they know that Canada is HUGE just like the USA and can be sunny in one place
and snowing in another?


----------



## suziquzie

did you know they say that about MN all the time too?


----------



## SurvivorGirl

Isn't it crazy that I'm 16 and bought my first pair of sunglasses only yesterday? Also, are you saying that it doesn't snow a lot in Canada? did you not see this winter?


----------



## cara

pds, haven't they done enough to avoid this?

LP, you don't have snow in CAN right now? :p


----------



## pdswife

Cara... don't you think that we still have a lot to learn??


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know that on the west Coast of Canada where I live we only get a small amount of snow, usually in December and January, and we get a lot of rain in the spring and fall and sun in the summer? (Survivor Girl you must live east of the Rockies, but yes, even we got a lot of snow this past winter.)


----------



## SurvivorGirl

Yuppers! i'm in Toronto and did you know that we had a record breaking amount of snow this winter? Do you like snow?


----------



## suziquzie

could you be happy without snow?


----------



## LPBeier

Would you believe that I used to love snow until I got arthritis and now I hate it because it is so hard for me to get around?


----------



## pdswife

and does it make the pain worse???


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know that any weather change makes it worse, but yes, the cold snowy/rainy season is definitely the worst?


----------



## pdswife

Want my advice??


----------



## LPBeier

Don't I always?


----------



## babetoo

LPBeier said:


> Don't I always?


 
i also need advice, don't i?

babe


----------



## pdswife

Laurie...do you know if I were you I'd hop on the first boat leaving for a tropical island>?????


----------



## miniman

The question is - which tropical island? (are you back from Mexico pds?)


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know that would be the best thing for my arthritis and the worst thing for my asthma?


----------



## miniman

Do you think a temperate climate would be better - not too hot and not too cold?


----------



## LPBeier

Isn't that what I am living in?


----------



## pdswife

I don't know...is it???


----------



## LPBeier

Don't you live in the same climate as me?


----------



## babetoo

LPBeier said:


> Don't you live in the same climate as me?


 

i don't think we have the same weather in calif. what do u think?

babe


----------



## LPBeier

do you know I was meaning Seattle and Vancouver?  (BTW, I am signing off for the night because I am really sore and disappointed we didn't get our van and some other stuff going on so good night all).


----------



## suziquzie

are we still talking weather 10 hours later??


----------



## pdswife

What would you rather chat about?


----------



## suziquzie

Is there anyone to chat with anymore?


----------



## pdswife

Don't I count??


----------



## suziquzie

why did you wait til I'm walking out the door?
will you be here in an hour?


----------



## LPBeier

I am here now, are you?


----------



## suziquzie

do you know I was notthere then but now I am are you?


----------



## LPBeier

Would you believe I have been waiting for you?


----------



## suziquzie

why would you do that?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I wasn't waiting as much as sitting at the computer trying to write a "speech" to convince my MIL to co-sign for our new vehicle?


----------



## suziquzie

it's no fun to ask for help is it?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know it is not because we can't afford the payments but all of our income and investments are "not acceptable" to the bank?


----------



## GrantsKat

arent the banks ridiculous these days?


----------



## suziquzie

do you think banks are cruel to the average joe?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know that applies to more than just banks?  (I was mentioning to DH yesterday that the people who have low-paying jobs that don't give out medical benefits are the ones who really need them....like us).


----------



## pdswife

Do you think that is an unfair thing?


----------



## LPBeier

Wouldn't it make more sense to help out those who need the help most?


----------



## pdswife

take from the rich and give to the poor, is that what you mean??


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know that is NOT what I mean?  Isn't there some way that a person without dental (here in Canada) can get a filling in their tooth and get some help with the $350 bill?


----------



## suziquzie

could you stuff it with a cotton ball??


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know it is actually half my tooth?


----------



## LPBeier

Would you all forgive me as I am really tired and in very bad pain (tooth and leg) and grumpy because of my pig-headed in-laws so I am probably griping at nothing?


----------



## suziquzie

Do you know I had part of a cap come off one, but it doesn't hurt so i forget to get it fixed? (plus it happened when we had no insurance)


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know that is the same with me?  That the filling blew out about 2 years ago and I have just left it because it didin't hurt but now the decay is deep into the root and I may even have to have a root canal and cap (over and above the $350)?


----------



## suziquzie

where do they come up with these silly amounts of dental work you "should" need?


----------



## babetoo

couldn't you put that stuff you use on teething babies?

babe


----------



## suziquzie

Do you mean Brandy?


----------



## cara

why not try whiskey?


----------



## suziquzie

could I try some whisky?


----------



## LPBeier

So now that you have solved my tooth problem, anyone want to co-sign the loan for our van?


----------



## cara

how much is the van?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I was only kidding?  Besides, would you believe everyone is trying to talk us out of it?


----------



## cara

why? Is it so bad?


----------



## pdswife

is it dented and rusty and falling apart?


----------



## LPBeier

Didn't I tell you it was a 2008 Mazda 5?  Do you know that my in-laws won't help us unless we pick out a Toyota or a Honda?


----------



## TyPiece

What have you got against Toyota or Honda? Havent you heard they are very good brands?


----------



## pdswife

Why are they so picky Laurie??


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I have nothing against Toyota or Honda but the one that best meets our needs is a Mazda?  Would you believe it isn't that they are really picky but more that they don't want to help us?  (they just left).


----------



## LPBeier

I think I am going to sign off for awhile, maybe a few days because I am sounding really bitter and it is the stress, pain and lack of sleep that is getting to me.  So you all know it is me and not you, okay?


----------



## babetoo

feel better

babe


----------



## pdswife

Do you know we don't mind and will miss you if you leave???


----------



## suziquzie

do you mind if I come back?


----------



## pdswife

why
would I 
mind???


----------



## suziquzie

do you know my boys just asked if I was going to bed yet? 
like i would leave them alone up here on the xbox all night?!?!?!?


----------



## pdswife

what kinds of games do they play??


----------



## suziquzie

do you know they can't make up thier mind, so right now it's the Simpsons game?


----------



## goboenomo

suziquzie said:


> do you know they can't make up thier mind, so right now it's the Simpsons game?



Which Simpsons game?


----------



## suziquzie

do you know it just says the simpsons game on it and its for xbox 360?
(not my department)


----------



## goboenomo

suziquzie said:


> do you know it just says the simpsons game on it and its for xbox 360?
> (not my department)



Do you ever play with them?


----------



## suziquzie

Does MarioKart count?


----------



## goboenomo

Do you beat them when you play?


----------



## suziquzie

I'm 34 and dont do video games (ok besides tetris), how could I beat an 8 year old thats been playing over half his life???


----------



## goboenomo

suziquzie said:


> I'm 34 and dont do video games (ok besides tetris), how could I beat an 8 year old thats been playing over half his life???



Some people are just good, perhaps you could challenge them to a game of tetris?


----------



## suziquzie

did you know i do that when i need an ego boost?


----------



## goboenomo

suziquzie said:


> did you know i do that when i need an ego boost?


Hahaha! How do they take it?


----------



## TyPiece

Did you know that tetris is my moms favorite game? Can someone tell me why all the moms LOVE Tetris??


----------



## goboenomo

Should I ask my mom why?


----------



## TyPiece

Would you be so kind?


----------



## pdswife

would you say "pretty please with sugar on top"????


----------



## goboenomo

Would that taste good?


----------



## pdswife

have you tried it???


----------



## goboenomo

No, could you tell me what it's like?


----------



## pdswife

do you have a spoon I could borrow?


----------



## goboenomo

Will you come get it?


----------



## pdswife

will you send me a train ticket?


----------



## goboenomo

You can take a train from there to here?


----------



## suziquzie

can't you take a train anywhere it goes?


----------



## pdswife

where does it go?


----------



## suziquzie

which one?


----------



## pdswife

don't you know??


----------



## suziquzie

do i ever know?


----------



## pdswife

Don't you tell the kids that you know EVERYTHING?


----------



## suziquzie

do you think they believe me?


----------



## pdswife

won't they believe you until they turn 13??


----------



## suziquzie

Did you know 8 is the new 13?


----------



## pdswife

Do you know I'm glad
that mine is 24??


----------



## suziquzie

Do you know if I add them all up mine are still only 15?
(No wonder they're so difficult!)


----------



## pdswife

Is it very noisy at your house ?


----------



## suziquzie

doesn't that depend on the moment in time? (not at this moment, give it 3 seconds)


----------



## pdswife

do you own earplugs?


----------



## suziquzie

should I go get them from the garage?


----------



## pdswife

why are they in there??


----------



## suziquzie

did you know it's because we have a big back-pack leaf blower thats really loud so i use 'em when we leaf blow?


----------



## pdswife

do you know that whenever I use earplugs I get dizzy??   Is that weird?


----------



## suziquzie

do they make your ears feel icky hot?


----------



## GrantsKat

does that happen to you?


----------



## suziquzie

should i stop helping in the yard?


----------



## GrantsKat

would that be beneficial?


----------



## suziquzie

to who?


----------



## GrantsKat

to your family, maybe?


----------



## suziquzie

do you think it would not be benificial to my man?


----------



## GrantsKat

does he enjoy yardwork?


----------



## suziquzie

do you know he doesn't mind he just doesnt have time?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know that right now my 5 yr old is sweeping the kitchen floor?


----------



## suziquzie

do you know i cant sweep without my 2 yr old taking out the mop to help?


----------



## GrantsKat

does she do a good job?


----------



## LPBeier

I had a good sleep and think I am in a better mood, can I come back and play here?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you promise to play nice?


----------



## LPBeier

Don't you know I will try my best?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know that I believe you?


----------



## LPBeier

Can you cross your fingers and toes for us as DH is trying one more time to get the financing on the van worked out and this is our last day that we can try?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know that I tried to cross my toes and it didnt work?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you think fingers will be enough?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know I think it will?


----------



## goboenomo

Will you be crossing all your fingers?


----------



## LPBeier

Would it be okay if I just pretend to cross mine because of my arthritis


----------



## pdswife

How do you make all those beautiful cakes with sore fingers??


----------



## suziquzie

do they feel better when you cross them?


----------



## pdswife

Ever wonder why people think it's good luck to cross fingers?


----------



## babetoo

pdswife said:


> Ever wonder why people think it's good luck to cross fingers?


 

could you tell me why?

babe


----------



## suziquzie

do you know why?


----------



## LPBeier

do you know it is getting harder and harder to pipe the icing? Want to help me pipe 156 cupcakes for August 2nd? 

(oh and by the way, I have no idea why some people think it is good luck to cross fingers...I was joking about that but don't really believe it works!)


----------



## suziquzie

wouldn't that need to be a really long pipe?


----------



## pdswife

Do you know I would like to help?  Is it as fun as it looks??


----------



## babetoo

pdswife said:


> Do you know I would like to help? Is it as fun as it looks??


 

too lazy to go back any further. is what as much fun as it looks. 

babe


----------



## pdswife

Do you think that I know the answer to that question?


----------



## Green Lady

What question?


----------



## suziquzie

isn't that the question?


----------



## Green Lady

It may be the question but what's the answer?


----------



## suziquzie

will we ever know?


----------



## GrantsKat

your back already?


----------



## suziquzie

did you know there was no-one else there and it's only a 5 minute drive?


----------



## GrantsKat

did you take any pics of the new haircut?


----------



## suziquzie

Do you know I took a before and after pic so I could post them?
Is that wierd?


----------



## pdswife

when can we see them???


----------



## suziquzie

will you know when you click new posts?


----------



## GrantsKat

dont you know that hes adorable???


----------



## suziquzie

how could I not?!?!


----------



## GrantsKat

that was a silly question, wasnt it?


----------



## suziquzie

would it be if I were blind?


----------



## GrantsKat

now thats a horse of a different color, isnt it?


----------



## suziquzie

LOL is it a purple horse?


----------



## GrantsKat

did you know that purple is my favorite color?


----------



## pdswife

Purple...not green???


----------



## miniman

Are you talking about broccoli?


----------



## suziquzie

do you have any broccoli?


----------



## GrantsKat

would you like me to send you some?


----------



## suziquzie

is it green, or purple?


----------



## GrantsKat

LOL would you eat purple broccoli?


----------



## suziquzie

does it come that way?


----------



## GrantsKat

maybe we should ask the forum?


----------



## suziquzie

do you think they get annoyed seeing these games at the top of the list constantly?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you think we may be accused of trolling?


----------



## suziquzie

do you know i bet i'd be called a troll if there were cameras on me in the morning?


----------



## GrantsKat

isnt there a little "troll" in everybody?


----------



## suziquzie

maybe some of us more than others?


----------



## GrantsKat

I wonder why that is?


----------



## suziquzie

could it be bad genes?


----------



## mom_6

why ask why??  LOL


----------



## babetoo

mom_6 said:


> why ask why?? LOL


 
because inquiring minds want to know.don't you think so?

babe


----------



## suziquzie

do you want to know?


----------



## redgriller

Do you want to tell?


----------



## suziquzie

what do I know?


----------



## Fisher's Mom

I never tell.


----------



## suziquzie

was that a question?


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Oh crap - would you believe I forgot to use the right format? Does this mean I'm losing it?


----------



## suziquzie

did you have it?


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Would I remember if I did?


----------



## suziquzie

did you take the brain test?


----------



## pdswife

Can you remind me since I've forgotten?


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Can you believe it said I was 27? Do you think it was teasing me?


----------



## suziquzie

do you know i'm not taking it because I know it will tell me 642?


----------



## redgriller

Aren't you curious though?


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Didn't your mom tell you that curiosity killed the cat?


----------



## redgriller

Wouldn't a cat with bigger claws fair better?


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Wouldn't you be afraid to find out?


----------



## suziquzie

wait, mom said fluffly ran away, you mean she died?!?!?!


----------



## pdswife

Died?  WHo Died??


----------



## suziquzie

did you know terry said someone killed the cat?!?!


----------



## redgriller

Did Terry really mean that?


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Suzie, would I argue with your mom? Do you have some reason to suspect that fluffy met an unseemly end?


----------



## suziquzie

I constantly argue with my mom, why not?


----------



## Fisher's Mom

And you wonder where Lego girl got it?


----------



## suziquzie

is it because my mother wished me 20 children just like myself, and I got 20 rolled into 1?


----------



## redgriller

Does that mean you have to doll out 20 portions of allowances???


----------



## suziquzie

would you give allowance to a 2 year old?


----------



## redgriller

Does a 2 year old have the "gimmes" at the grocery store?


----------



## suziquzie

is that the same as the "iwandats"?


----------



## redgriller

Wouldn't a 2 year old tell us it is?


----------



## suziquzie

she's in bed can i wait til tomorrow to ask?


----------



## redgriller

Do you think a good nights sleep will result in a better answer?

(If this was Who's Line Is It Anyway, I would have been buzzed on that one as it took too long to come up with it! )


----------



## suziquzie

does it ever do much good?


----------



## redgriller

Isn't there a chance it could?


----------



## suziquzie

could it be better than none?


----------



## pdswife

Do you believe ONE is better than NONE?


----------



## goboenomo

one what?


----------



## suziquzie

don't you know?


----------



## GrantsKat

am I supposed to know?


----------



## suziquzie

does anyone really know anything?


----------



## pdswife

Doensn't my husband know everything about EVERYthing all the time?


----------



## suziquzie

yours too?


----------



## pdswife

Do you ever wonder how the got so smart?


----------



## suziquzie

do you know, NO?!?!


----------



## pdswife

well, why not??


----------



## suziquzie

did you know that wherever he gets his info is wrong anyway?


----------



## pdswife

how can it be wrong if he's always right?


----------



## suziquzie

do you think my info could be wrong then?


----------



## pdswife

Don't you think it must be???

( gotta go!  Work and then a weekend in the woods!  
See ya monday Suzi!!)


----------



## suziquzie

bye have fun dont forget the bug spray, will you???


----------



## GrantsKat

can I wave bye too?


----------



## suziquzie

are you going to the woods too?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know there are too many snakes in my woods?


----------



## LadyCook61

Do you know I hate snakes?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know I do too!!


----------



## babetoo

don't you think most snakes are afraid of you?

babe


----------



## suziquzie

do they think I'm uglier than they are?


----------



## miniman

Well - do they not think you are bigger tahn they are?


----------



## LadyCook61

do you know my son had a pet python ?


----------



## suziquzie

did he give it hugs and kisses?


----------



## LadyCook61

do you know he did give it hugs and kisses ? ..  yuck !


----------



## babetoo

yuck is right. thank goodness , that was one pet my daughter didn't have. 

babe


----------



## cara

what's wrong with hugging pythons?


----------



## meshoo96

can we change the subject?


----------



## goboenomo

Do you like cookies?


----------



## cara

sure.. but what about a real good chocolate?


----------



## goboenomo

What chocolate is real good chocolate?


----------



## SixSix210

You've never heard of Scharffenburger?


----------



## goboenomo

No, do they sell it in Canada?


----------



## SixSix210

Do you have a SUPER HIGH END grocery store there?  An Ultra-Gourmet Store?


----------



## goboenomo

Would you call the Great Canadian Superstore or Sobeys gourmet stores?

Sobeys | Grocery Store Info, Recipes, Inspiration.
Welcome to Canada's Superstore


----------



## cara

have you ever heard of "Rausch" chocolate?


----------



## goboenomo

No, what kind of chocolate is it?


----------



## cara

it's a german chocolate factory.. Plantagenschokolade - The chocolade made from the finest grade cocoa of the world - by Rausch

hey have a  outlet store just around the corner
can you guess, what chocolate I'm eating? ;o)


----------



## LadyCook61

Do you know dark chocolate is suppose to be good for you ?


----------



## cara

you mean I won't fatten up?


----------



## LadyCook61

if you eat enough of it , sure it will fatten you.   Do you know you eat one little piece?


----------



## cara

would you believe me if I tell you I rarely eat more?


----------



## LadyCook61

A little piece about what size ?


----------



## cara

what's the average size of one piece in the US?


----------



## LadyCook61

According to the website I looked at , it says 1.6 ounce bar of dark chocolate .Do you know I find dark chocolate not so tasty ?


----------



## Adillo303

Are you talking semi sweet or bittersweet?


----------



## babetoo

do you know i only really like milk chocolate? do eat semi sweet in cookies . dark chocolate tastes terrible as far as i am concerned.

babe


----------



## Adillo303

How do you feel about peanut butter?


----------



## LadyCook61

Do you know I like creamy peanut butter ?


----------



## Adillo303

Isn't there a song like that?


----------



## babetoo

Adillo303 said:


> Isn't there a song like that?


 
do u mean a song about peanut butter?

babe


----------



## suziquzie

how does that go?


----------



## pdswife

Is there a song about Jelly too??


----------



## suziquzie

isn't there a song about both?


----------



## Adillo303

can you name them?


----------



## pdswife

I don't know... do you???


----------



## suziquzie

do you think it was on sesame street and it went 
Peanuuuuuuut peanut butter.... AND Jelly! 
????


----------



## pdswife

Do you know how long it's been since I watched Sesame Street???


----------



## suziquzie

was it last week?


----------



## sattie

Why do you think it was last week?


----------



## pdswife

wasn't it closer to 20 years ago??


----------



## babetoo

don't you know it has probably been 43 years for me?

babe


----------



## suziquzie

should i tell you what happens when I watch tomorrow?


----------



## pdswife

did they ever find out the truth about Bert and Ernie??


----------



## suziquzie

isn't that more of a don't ask don't tell situation?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know that burt is on tv this very moment?


----------



## suziquzie

why did mine choose Nemo instead?


----------



## GrantsKat

could it be because of his bright orange color?


----------



## suziquzie

if they wanted to watch it so bad why are they wrestling instead?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you think they are wrestling because they are bored?


----------



## suziquzie

they're always bored, so why wont they do what I suggest??


----------



## GrantsKat

dont you think you would be bored if they did?


----------



## suziquzie

does that make me boring?


----------



## GrantsKat

I dont think your boring, do you?


----------



## suziquzie

how would i know if I dont get to do anything grown up?


----------



## GrantsKat

isnt DC grown-up?


----------



## suziquzie

LOL does that depend on who you're talking to?


----------



## GrantsKat

uh-oh I dont think I should answer that, do you?


----------



## suziquzie

who's gonna tell?


----------



## GrantsKat

dont you think it would be the lurkers?


----------



## suziquzie

do they give you the creeps?


----------



## GrantsKat

dont they creep you out too?


----------



## suziquzie

who wouldn't be creeped out?


----------



## Adillo303

Do you know the last two "Y" words in the double letter game have both been Yarrow?


----------



## LadyCook61

Do you know I have Yarrow in my garden ?


----------



## suziquzie

what is yarrow anyway?


----------



## babetoo

yes, what is it?  please tell us.

babe


----------



## pdswife

Are you talking about The YARROW BAY GRILL IN REDMOND??


----------



## suziquzie

Is it red in redmond?


----------



## pdswife

Is it "RED IN MORNING, SAILORS WARNING??"


----------



## babetoo

don't you know?

babe


----------



## suziquzie

should she?


----------



## pdswife

Shouldn't I know everything?


----------



## redgriller

Is that possible?


----------



## pdswife

could it be partly possible?


----------



## suziquzie

isn;t she married to the knower of all?


----------



## pdswife

Should I give you karma for remembering that??


----------



## suziquzie

wouldn't that be selfish to say yes?


----------



## pdswife

shouldn't you be allowed to be selfish once in awhile??


----------



## redgriller

Aren't we all entitled to that every so often?


----------



## suziquzie

do you think I'm not as selfish as I think I am?


----------



## pdswife

How often do you think...once a month??


----------



## redgriller

Is it wrong to do so more than twice a month?


----------



## pdswife

Wouldn't you like to try it everyday?


----------



## redgriller

Wouldn't that be hard to pull off?


----------



## suziquzie

wouldn't you run out of things to be selfish about?


----------



## redgriller

Wouldn't it be fun to ponder that scenario?


----------



## pdswife

what shall I be selfish about first??


----------



## suziquzie

could you eat ALL the ice cream and not share?


----------



## pdswife

Did you forget that I was on a diet?


----------



## suziquzie

ok could you eat all the celery??


----------



## redgriller

Is it ok to put peanut butter on that celery?


----------



## pdswife

and some sugar??


----------



## suziquzie

do you want my son to make you some ants on a log and put raisins on it?


----------



## redgriller

Would your son mind the extra work????


----------



## suziquzie

did you know he wants to sell them when he opens his restaurant?
(ok we watch WAY too much food network)


----------



## redgriller

Is he ready to take orders by the case?


----------



## suziquzie

can i get back to you on that?


----------



## pdswife

Does he know how to make a pb and J???


----------



## redgriller

Does he give group discounts???


----------



## pdswife

How much should we tip him??


----------



## suziquzie

do you know if you can get him to work I'll tip YOU!?!?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know that my 5yr old asked me today if he could work on the farm across the road?


----------



## suziquzie

did you send him away with a quickness??


----------



## GrantsKat

should I have?


----------



## suziquzie

is he your oldest?


----------



## GrantsKat

yup, so wouldnt that be considered child endangerment?


----------



## suziquzie

doesn't that depend on the day?


----------



## Adillo303

Or the season?


----------



## pdswife

T'is it the season to be jolly?


----------



## suziquzie

could you not start christmas just yet????


----------



## babetoo

are you crazy? don't even mention "you know what" i do love it but it is a lot of work. 

but the up side is getting the family together

babe


----------



## miniman

Did you know at my preschool, some of their favourite songs are Christmas ones and we sing then all year round?


----------



## GrantsKat

why are we talking about Christmas in July??


----------



## suziquzie

should we talk about something else so we dont get cold?


----------



## pdswife

would you like to talk about Greekster instead?


----------



## suziquzie

whats greekster?
do you mean geekster?


----------



## GrantsKat

whats geekster?


----------



## suziquzie

would it be someone geeky?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know anyone geeky?


----------



## suziquzie

could I know myself?


----------



## GrantsKat

wouldnt you be the expert on yourself?


----------



## suziquzie

did you know DH knows me better than I do??? (or he thinks so)


----------



## GrantsKat

dont all men think they know better?


----------



## suziquzie

do you think maybe they do????


----------



## GrantsKat

do you think they would appreciate me saying that?


----------



## suziquzie

maybe a little too much?


----------



## LPBeier

Am I allowed back if I have good news?


----------



## GrantsKat

will you tell us the good news?


----------



## suziquzie

will you also tell us where your flag went?


----------



## LPBeier

Can I start with the good news that I will be having my knee replacement surgery on August 12, which is three weeks from yesterday and 10 days after the wedding I am catering?


----------



## suziquzie

thats great and I'm so glad for you!!!
Now will you tell me where the flag is???


----------



## LPBeier

Do you mean THAT flag?


----------



## suziquzie

why yes how did you know???


----------



## goboenomo

What's going on?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know Suzi was looking for my missing flag and it was there (almost) all the time?


----------



## goboenomo

Is her vision blurry?


----------



## GrantsKat

does she need glasses?


----------



## suziquzie

crap do I need to get new ones again?????


----------



## GrantsKat

can you see your computer well?


----------



## suziquzie

do you know I think I see it too well lately? or is that too much?.....


----------



## GrantsKat

isnt there a saying "too much is never enough"?


----------



## suziquzie

maybe thats only for some things?


----------



## LPBeier

Is it because I removed my avatar for about a week because I was drepressed? (Don't even try to figure that out)


----------



## suziquzie

were you trying to disappear?


----------



## babetoo

suziquzie said:


> were you trying to disappear?


 
no, why would you ask?

babe


----------



## cara

is there a need to disappear?


----------



## LPBeier

suziquzie said:


> were you trying to disappear?


 
Well, in away would you believe yes?  Does feeling depressed and like you don't belong a bit like wanting to disappear?  (But I found out it was the pain and some stress talking and some new meds and a surgery date are helping.)


----------



## pdswife

Do you really feel better?


----------



## suziquzie

so are you saying we should we all say yes to drugs?


----------



## pdswife

don't ya just love the little pink pills?


----------



## suziquzie

oh do they have different colors I thought you were supposed to just grab with your eyes shut???


----------



## pdswife

Have you heard about the new pill party stuff the teens do?


----------



## suziquzie

do i really want to know this after just watching the dumb kids on the baby borrowers?


----------



## DietitianInTraining

yes Isnt that just the craziest thing you've ever heard of??


----------



## LPBeier

Can I not leave you guys alone for an afternoon only to have you talking about drugs again? (but yes, those little blue pills they gave me at the hospital have been helping quite well thank you very much!)


----------



## suziquzie

again? what do they do all afternoon???


----------



## pdswife

know what I did all afternoon??


----------



## LPBeier

worked?


----------



## suziquzie

working hard or hardly working?


----------



## miniman

Was it talking on DC while working?


----------



## suziquzie

Do you know I wish I could do that?


----------



## miniman

Could it be that you do while doing you weekday job (corralling monsters)?

I'm sure that are not really but are actually lovable little darlings.


----------



## GrantsKat

now wouldnt that be cool?


----------



## suziquzie

would you really call this a job if there's no end result?


----------



## miniman

Do all jobs have an end result???????????


----------



## pdswife

is working overtime but not getting paid for it reason enough to quit?


----------



## GrantsKat

why wouldnt they pay you?


----------



## pdswife

Did you know we all got emails saying " We can NOT ok any overtime" and the next day I got another saying " You are now going to be doing another groups work on top of your own"?


----------



## GrantsKat

cant you tell them "no thank you"?


----------



## pdswife

wouldn't they say "you're fired"??


----------



## GrantsKat

wouldnt it be time to maybe look for another job?


----------



## LPBeier

How can they say "you're fired" when they told you not to do it in the first place (overtime)?  But ya, I say time for new job.....come help me instead.  I will pay overtime!


----------



## suziquzie

Do you know my boss wont give me 15 more hours a week just because she is jealous and knows I am better at baking bagels than she is?


----------



## pdswife

Suzi, do you think that we should all go to Laurie's and bake cake?


----------



## babetoo

pdswife said:


> Suzi, do you think that we should all go to Laurie's and bake cake?


 

can i go? i love cake 

babe


----------



## pdswife

can you drive there??


----------



## LPBeier

I just cleaned my oven and my kitchen and DH and SIL has rigged a huge cooling table in the back of the dining room for me that is out of reach of furbabies (unfortunately not DH's and SIL's )

I have the space, the aprons and the cupcake papers.....do you all still want to come?


----------



## suziquzie

Trish I thought you don't bake?
Laurie can you pay us all overtime? (It's a heckuva commute for me!)


----------



## pdswife

Can I make lemon cupcakes with light yellow frosting or glaze?


----------



## suziquzie

could you let me taste test first?


----------



## pdswife

would you take a big bite or just a small nibble?


----------



## suziquzie

can't I have the whole thing if I trade it for a chicken?


----------



## pdswife

um... do you think that's a fair trade.. healthy food for dessert???


----------



## suziquzie

well if you ate the whole chicken wouldn't be just the same as 1 cupcake?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know that I could probably eat a whole chicken?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know that while you are all quibbling over cupcakes and chickens I already have 5 dozen cupcakes done this morning?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know...thats awesome??!!!!!


----------



## LPBeier

Do you really think so?  Do you know I could probably finish them today but my bananas still aren't ripe enough for the 4 dozen banana cupcakes and 2 8" layers for the bride's cake?


----------



## pdswife

When does the cake have to be done?


----------



## suziquzie

do you need some emergency rotting bananas?


----------



## pdswife

Do you have some?


----------



## suziquzie

could I have some ripe ones in the freezer?


----------



## pdswife

ripe or OVER ripe??


----------



## suziquzie

do you know they've been there so long I couldn't tell you?


----------



## pdswife

are they all brown and squishy?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I need them as ripe as possible and when I went to the local market and asked if I could buy all their over-ripe bananas for the next week the guy looked absolutely stunned?  

Would you believe the cake isn't due until next Saturday but I have to leave time for decorating and I am catering a tea with all fresh food so won't be able to do any baking next Thursday or Friday?


----------



## pdswife

how do you keep cake fresh for that long?


----------



## miniman

Do you not add alcohol to make a wedding cake survive until the first Christening (traditional the fate of one tier)?


----------



## pdswife

Does that really work?


----------



## LPBeier

To catch up and answer your questions will you allow this to be my question and let me point form the rest?

- The alcohol soaked cakes are fruitcakes and not many wedding cakes are made that way anymore (though, Miniman, maybe they still are in England)
- Now people use various types of cakes and if they want to save the top layer for the first anniversary (the tradition here), they freeze it
- I make the cupcakes and when they are cool I put the whole tin into the freezer just until they are frozen and then transfer them to airtight plastic containers (one layer) and put them back in the freezer. I take them out the night before and put in the fridge. They are easier to decorate when cold. This goes for my layer cakes too.
- Whether regular wedding cakes or cupcakes there is no way to make it fresh and have it all decorated and ready for the reception all on the day so this method works well.

Did I miss anything?


----------



## babetoo

why would we not let you?

babe


----------



## LPBeier

Isn't it too late because I already did?


----------



## babetoo

no i don't think so, do you?

babe


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know that I have no clue what you are talking about?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know it is time for a new subject anyway?  What would you like to talk about?


----------



## GrantsKat

drawing a blank, maybe you should pick the topic?


----------



## LPBeier

Are you feeling less cranky?


----------



## GrantsKat

cranky? who me?


----------



## LPBeier

So I guess that is a yes?  Do you know I am less depressed and more tired?


----------



## GrantsKat

have you finished baking your cupcakes? is that why you are tired?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I still have the banana ones to do and am hoping the bananas are ripe enough today?  (Even though I only need 160 total I end up making more because the all have to be relatively the same size and quality).

Would you believe I am tired more from the fact I don't sleep well with leg pain than from the baking?


----------



## GrantsKat

is there nothing you can do to control the pain?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I have learned to live with it and can function well during the day, but that it is the nights that are bad when I have problems lying in any position without something hurting?  

(The August 12 knee replacement surgery is the first step to making things better.  Though I will go through more pain with the surgery once I recover and rehabilitate I will be better than new and can then build up the other muscles and joints so they don't hurt.

Can we turn the subject off pain and cupcakes?  What are your plans for the day?


----------



## GrantsKat

dont you know I have to go food shopping, which I have been putting off for days?


----------



## LPBeier

Would you like to do MY food shopping for the tea reception? (My list is 2 pages long and will have to be spread out over three days for freshness and preperation!). Tell me again why did I become a caterer?


----------



## GrantsKat

could it be because not everyone has the talent you do?


----------



## LPBeier

Could it be that not everyone is as crazy as me? (seriously, I do love it very much so don't buy into my "complaining")


----------



## GrantsKat

isnt it good to complain every now and again?


----------



## LPBeier

isn't it only good when you really have something to complain about?


----------



## GrantsKat

isnt that a matter of personal preference?


----------



## LPBeier

Topic change - do you know i have never been to Florida and have always wanted to go?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you have a liking for humidity & bugs?


----------



## LPBeier

Actually, no, but can I still have a good time there?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I have to go now, but that I love chatting with you and hope you have a wonderful rest of your day?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know I have the same wishes for you?


----------



## suziquzie

could you wish me a bazillion dollars?


----------



## LPBeier

Would you settle for have a good day like the rest of us did?


----------



## suziquzie

isn't that better than a crappy day?


----------



## LPBeier

Of course, but can you accept it instead of the bazillion dollars cause I am a couple short right now?


----------



## babetoo

don't you think a bad day just reflects your perceptions  of the day?

babe


----------



## LPBeier

Do you mean that whether your day is bad or good depends on your attitude


----------



## babetoo

i think thats true. don't you?

babe


----------



## LPBeier

I wouldn't have said it if I didn't think it was true too.....would I?


----------



## suziquzie

who would call you a liar? 
(not me!)


----------



## meshoo96

I certainly hope no one calls anyone a liar, don't you?


----------



## suziquzie

does anyone want to be a liar?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know my ex-husband seemed to love being a liar?  (but we don't need to go any further with that topic!)


----------



## babetoo

LPBeier said:


> I wouldn't have said it if I didn't think it was true too.....would I?


 

did i offend you in a way that i am unaware of. certainly was not calling anyone a liar. 

babe


----------



## LPBeier

Oh, Babe, no, I am so sorry do you know I didn't mean it that way? I was making fun of myself actually. Does it help if I word it this way?

I don't THINK I would say it if it wasn't true, or......would I? 

Does that make it better?


----------



## LadyCook61

Do you know I can't get to sleep tonight ?


----------



## Barbara L

LadyCook61 said:


> Do you know I can't get to sleep tonight ?


Have you tried counting sheep?  Do you think a warm bubble bath might help?

Barbara


----------



## LadyCook61

Do you know I have been to the grocery store at 7:30 am ?


----------



## suziquzie

Have you ever been there at 5 am?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know that I dont like going no matter what time of the day it is?


----------



## suziquzie

isn't it not so bad when you go alone?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know that never happens?


----------



## suziquzie

can you go in the evening after DH is home?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I love grocery shopping?  Would you believe as soon as I got my driver's license I became the official shopper at home (Mom worked long hours at the family business)?


----------



## pdswife

would you like to go to safeway for me today?


----------



## suziquzie

can I have unlimited grocery funds and shop for us both?


----------



## pdswife

would you believe that the check is in the mail/


----------



## suziquzie

aren't they always?


----------



## LadyCook61

Do you know I hate grocery shopping , especially on Senior's 5% off days ?  
Do you know the store is so crowded ?


----------



## LPBeier

But don't you like the discount?


----------



## suziquzie

who wouldn't?


----------



## LadyCook61

I don't mind the discount , I hate the crowds.  Do you I can't send hubby to the store to do the food shopping? Do you know he would come home with all the wrong products?


----------



## suziquzie

would they all be frozen pizzas like mine?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know that my hubby can take a list with him that I have written very carefully and he STILL has to call me on the cell phone for each and every product on the list?


----------



## miniman

Aren't us men wonderful?


----------



## LPBeier

Would you believe if I said yes, you all are?


----------



## babetoo

LPBeier said:


> Oh, Babe, no, I am so sorry do you know I didn't mean it that way? I was making fun of myself actually. Does it help if I word it this way?
> 
> I don't THINK I would say it if it wasn't true, or......would I?
> 
> Does that make it better?


 
lol , am sick so maybe i am a bit testy. 

babe


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know, Babe, that I didn't think you were testy at all and that I really hope you feel better very soon?  

(I am a little testy too because of the pain and I am starting to get a little nervouse about the catering job I am currently working on and my surgery coming up)


----------



## pdswife

Is any one still here?


----------



## DietitianInTraining

Do I count as any one?


----------



## pdswife

I think so ....don't you?


----------



## DietitianInTraining

Does it matter if i've had a bit too much to drink tonight?


----------



## babetoo

beginner_chef said:


> Does it matter if i've had a bit too much to drink tonight?


 

no, why do u think it would?

babe


----------



## DietitianInTraining

How do i post a question sayin "Goodnight everyone!"?.....


----------



## LPBeier

Don't you think you just did?  Can I say the same as it has been a very long and trying day?


----------



## babetoo

did you know my day was tiring as well? sick and tired of being sick and tired.

babe


----------



## suziquzie

isn't it miserable?


----------



## GrantsKat

is everyone feeling better today?


----------



## pdswife

no...do you know a cure?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know I wish I did?


----------



## pdswife

will you go to med school and discover one?


----------



## suziquzie

am I smart enough for med school?


----------



## pdswife

lol...haven't we decided that YOU know EVERYTHING...or was that TJ???


----------



## GrantsKat

whos TJ?


----------



## pdswife

Isn't he lucky enough to be married to Suzi?


----------



## suziquzie

did you know thats my DH?


----------



## GrantsKat

wouldnt anyone be lucky if they were married to suzi?


----------



## pdswife

Didn't I already answer that??


----------



## GrantsKat

am I asking too many questions?


----------



## suziquzie

LOL how could that happen in this thread?


----------



## pdswife

has anyone ever counted the questions that have been asked??


----------



## GrantsKat

do you think that would be fun?


----------



## suziquzie

are there now 12739?


----------



## pdswife

should we make 50,000 our new goal??


----------



## suziquzie

how long would that take?


----------



## LPBeier

Since it has taken just over 3 years to get 1/4 of the way to 50,000, should I guess another 9 years?


----------



## pdswife

I'll be here...will you?


----------



## LPBeier

Don't see any reason to go anywhere else, do you?


----------



## suziquzie

do you think I will be done being po'd by then?


----------



## GrantsKat

how could I leave such a great place as DC?


----------



## suziquzie

do you wonder why so many people do?


----------



## LPBeier

Suzi, why are you PO'd and why are you job hunting?  Do you mind me asking?


----------



## suziquzie

do you know I am po'd becasue no matter what my children will not stop fighting and screaming, nor will they do what I ask?
and do you know I have to get 15-16 more hours and my bosses are not being very quick about finding me some even though they have a help wanted sign up?


----------



## suziquzie

oh, and did i forget to mention DH is trying to get some sleep downstairs thru all of this?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you want me to squirt water at your bosses too? (see TPBM thread)


----------



## pdswife

would you use boiling water on mine???


----------



## suziquzie

what did yours do today?


----------



## pdswife

would you believe that they sent around an email that said that they are going to start looking at the emails we send??????


----------



## suziquzie

do you want to start a business with me? where's halfway... Montana???


----------



## pdswife

is there an internet business we could start from both homes??


----------



## suziquzie

if you find one would you tell me?


----------



## pdswife

can I email you so the whole world doesn't catch on and take my idea?


----------



## suziquzie

how could I say no?


----------



## pdswife

would it be easier to spell NO than to say it??


----------



## LPBeier

Do you ladies know that my DH and I owned an internet company for 10 years and finally gave it up before it put us both in the looney bin?


----------



## pdswife

but wasn't it nice to be your own boss??


----------



## LPBeier

Would you believe it isn't all it is cracked up to be? Do you know how many times I wanted to fire myself?


----------



## pdswife

can you get unemployment if you fire yourself??


----------



## LPBeier

No, being the boss means no EI (Employment Insurance here)....do you think I should have appealed?


----------



## pdswife

could you have said that Hubby was the boss and you were just a sad pitiful underpaid overworked over taxed worker??


----------



## suziquzie

could someone fire me from my home based job right now?


----------



## GrantsKat

why do you want to be fired?


----------



## pdswife

are the raggle muffins driving you crazy?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know that its eerily quiet right now?


----------



## pdswife

Isn't it nice??


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know I kind of dont like it?


----------



## LPBeier

Are you wondering when the "storm" will hit?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know it already has?


----------



## suziquzie

Do you know mine all woke up to a special breakfast so I missed the morning storm so far?


----------



## GrantsKat

oops why do I always do that?


----------



## LPBeier

Do what?


----------



## suziquzie

do you mean type when someone else is? how would you know?


----------



## GrantsKat

wait...what special breakfast??


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I was wondering the same thing?  And why weren't we invited?


----------



## suziquzie

Do you know a German Apple Pancake was on the cover of the Cooking Light I got this week, and DH said "make me that"


----------



## suziquzie

did you also know i didn't make it light because I only had real eggs no egg substitute, but thats ok with DH?


----------



## LPBeier

If I give you eggs AND apples will you make me a light one?


----------



## suziquzie

do you know I would need both because I used the rest of what I had?


----------



## GrantsKat

did you get to eat any of your special breakfast?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know my "special breakfast" was cottage cheese with blueberries because I am trying to lose weight before the surgery?


----------



## suziquzie

Do you know I wish it made more but it's probably good I didn't get to stuff myself?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know I wish I could learn how not to stuff myself?


----------



## suziquzie

wouldn't that just be cool?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know it is easy to not stuff yourself when all you are eating is cottage cheese and fruit for breakfast?


----------



## GrantsKat

lol...is that the secret?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I don't mind the taste of cottage cheese as long as it has something with it but can't eat a lot at a time?  (and I REALLY need to lose even a few pounds before the 12th so will do whatever it takes).


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know Im the same way, I would put lots of sugar in mine, which I guess defeats the purpose, huh?


----------



## suziquzie

do you know my husband puts French Dressing on his?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know Ive never heard of that?


----------



## suziquzie

do you know i never did before either until he just started to last year?


----------



## GrantsKat

have you ever tried it?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I could never put french dressing on anything?


----------



## suziquzie

don't you like it?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I never have and that I like very few tomato based things (1000 Island dressing, ketchup, etc.)?


----------



## suziquzie

do you like fresh tomatoes?


----------



## LPBeier

Would you believe I do but not cooked ones?  (I was allergic to them as a kid and while I outgrew the allergy I didn't acquire a taste for it)


----------



## cara

I do believe - same here...

What do you do with the tomatoes?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I just eat fresh ones but I will cook with them for the family? 

(Hi Cara, haven't seen you here in awhile!)


----------



## babetoo

i guess no BLT's for you huh?

babe


----------



## LPBeier

Don't you use fresh tomatoes in a BLT?  (But to be honest I am not a big fan of sandwiches of any kind except maybe beef dip)


----------



## pdswife

You don't like grilled cheese?


----------



## LPBeier

Okay, do you think maybe I was a bit too general when I said I didn't like sandwiches?


----------



## babetoo

don't you think almost anyone likes a sandwich now and again?

babe


----------



## pdswife

So Laurie..what kind of sandwich should I make for you??


----------



## LPBeier

Could I have mine without bread please?


----------



## pdswife

Can I make you a marshmellow and chocolate sandwich on a grahm cracker?


----------



## LPBeier

When I finish it will you make me s'more?


----------



## pdswife

did you know I just laughed out loud with you??


----------



## suziquzie

are you still laughing?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I need to keep laughing?


----------



## pdswife

shall we tickle you??


----------



## babetoo

don't you know that if you tickle me i will wet my pants?

babe


----------



## LPBeier

Babe, do you know that you just gave me the laughs I needed to be able to rest and have a good night sleep?


----------



## suziquzie

do you laugh in your sleep?


----------



## GrantsKat

how could you know if your sleeping?


----------



## suziquzie

if you're laughing are you really asleep?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know my son laughs while hes asleep?


----------



## suziquzie

is that like my 4 yr old that runs his legs in his sleep?


----------



## GrantsKat

lol does he go anywhere?


----------



## elaine l

Did you know that I won't go anywhere without my glasses?


----------



## GrantsKat

can you see without them?


----------



## pdswife

Have you had to use glasses for a long time?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know that I need glasses?


----------



## Adillo303

No, I didn't know that - Is the weather hot and humid where you are?


----------



## LPBeier

Does the weather make a difference on your eyesight?


----------



## suziquzie

did you know my contacts feel GREAT when it's humid, and even better in salty humid air like florida?


----------



## Adillo303

did you know that I do not have contacts?


----------



## suziquzie

don't you like them?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know Im afraid to put anything in my eyes?


----------



## suziquzie

did you know wearing glasses all the time got me over that fear real quick??


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I can't wear contacts because of my allergies?


----------



## suziquzie

are you allegic to contacts?


----------



## Adillo303

Are we stuck in a contact loop?


----------



## LPBeier

You are too funny.  Does it sound better if I say that because of my allergies to dust, mold, perfumes, flowers and pretty much the air I breathe my eyes are either too dry or too weepy for contacts?


----------



## Adillo303

I understand that.

Do you then wear glasses?


----------



## suziquzie

do you know I would love to be weepy in contacts?


----------



## LPBeier

Would you all excuse me as I need to go to work? (Thankfully it is only about 50 feet down the hall in the kitchen!!!!)


----------



## pdswife

Will you welcome me back?


----------



## babetoo

what makes u think we wouldn't?

babe


----------



## pdswife

haven't I been a tad bet grouchy lately?


----------



## suziquzie

who hasn't?


----------



## babetoo

don't you think I have been grumpy this week? cold is bad.

babe


----------



## suziquzie

does a grumpy person notice if another person is grumpy or do they cancel each other out?


----------



## pdswife

or is it double the grumps double the fun?


----------



## suziquzie

can you have double grumpy fun?


----------



## GrantsKat

how about triple grumpy fun?


----------



## suziquzie

are you grumpy today?


----------



## GrantsKat

can I let you know later, once Ive cleared the cobwebs out of my brain??


----------



## suziquzie

are there alot?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know I never counted? = )


----------



## suziquzie

how would you count cobwebs?


----------



## GrantsKat

lol do you know thats a good question?


----------



## suziquzie

could you ask the spiders?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you think they will answer me?


----------



## suziquzie

depends, do you have Charlotte's Web in there?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know that if I do have charlottes web in my brain THAT would explain a lot of things??


----------



## suziquzie

how would you find out?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you think spongebob could help me find out?


----------



## suziquzie

does he even HAVE a brain?


----------



## pdswife

isn't he just full of air holes?


----------



## GrantsKat

a sponge with a brain, scary huh?


----------



## pdswife

if a sponge had a brain would it clean itself?


----------



## suziquzie

do you know my daughters brain IS a sponge?


----------



## pdswife

Don't cha think that's a wonderful thing?


----------



## suziquzie

is it wonderful when she sponges up bad words from a movie that probably shouldn't have been on?


----------



## pdswife

have I told you the story of my brother and the F word at Thanksgiving dinner??


----------



## suziquzie

do you know I have not heard that one?


----------



## pdswife

Shall I tell you some day when the "internet police" are not watching?


----------



## suziquzie

do you think they watch you and I a little less and other people a little more?


----------



## pdswife

who do you think they spy on the very most??


----------



## GrantsKat

how could they watch eveyone all the time?


----------



## pdswife

do you know there are spies at work that read our emails?


----------



## GrantsKat

isnt that illegal?


----------



## suziquzie

do they have more time to watch us than we think they do?


----------



## pdswife

Did you know... It's a company computer and I'm on company time and they can say " "  I'm checking your work" and get away with it?


----------



## suziquzie

do you know I do not miss working for a big corporation one BIT????


----------



## GrantsKat

arent they all so sneaky?


----------



## suziquzie

why cant I think up a good home business?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you think all those work at home jobs are a scam?


----------



## suziquzie

do you know anyone that does the medical billing from home?


----------



## GrantsKat

no, but do you know that is something I would like to do?


----------



## LPBeier

I work at home building silly stacks of cupcakes - do you think that's a scam?


----------



## suziquzie

I've been thinking about it for 3 years why dont I check into it dang it???


----------



## LPBeier

Medical billing or scamming people with cupcakes? (don't mind my wierd humour - I am in the crunch time of a catering job and working on adrenaline!)


----------



## suziquzie

do you think people would actually buy my cupcakes?


----------



## LPBeier

would you sell them over the internet?


----------



## GrantsKat

how about on ebay?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know these days you can buy any kind of food on ebay, or people's websites, even parishables?  They just dry ice them and ship them in styrofoam coolers by FedEx - Do you think I should start selling mailorder wedding cakes?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you think they would get smushed?


----------



## suziquzie

could you sell mail order wedding cakes to people that buy mail order brides?


----------



## LPBeier

Maybe I could run a whole wedding package....bride and cake included?  Would that be legal?


----------



## suziquzie

does it depend on who you're selling?


----------



## LPBeier

Doesn't that sound really bad "WHO you are selling"?  Don't you think maybe I should just stick to cakes and carved pineapples with shrimp skewers stuck in them?


----------



## cara

where would you get the brides?


----------



## LPBeier

Um, uh, on Ebay?  Do you know even though I know several people who have been "mail order" (or actually internet) brides, I haven't a clue how it works?  (Good reason to stick to baking).


----------



## cara

have I told you Frank & I met online, too?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know that my hubby & I met online as well?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know that the first wedding I catered was for a couple who met online?


----------



## GrantsKat

did it surprise you?


----------



## cara

isn't it a new way to meet people?


----------



## babetoo

wern't you ever scared at seeing someone, you only knew from the internet?

babe


----------



## LadyCook61

Do you know a woman came all the way from England to meet me ?


----------



## babetoo

i really meant a love interest. lol

babe


----------



## elaine l

Did you know my daughter lives in England?


----------



## suziquzie

does she like fish n chips?


----------



## elaine l

Did you know she not only likes fish and chips but beer as well?


----------



## suziquzie

who wouldnt like beer? can she get it cold and bubbly there?


----------



## elaine l

Did you know that there is a pub on each end of her street?


----------



## babetoo

did you know that i would love that?

babetoo


----------



## suziquzie

should we all go for a beer?


----------



## LPBeier

will you have one for me 'cause I am still workin'?


----------



## babetoo

will you have one for me as well?  i can't taste anything.

babe


----------



## pdswife

not even something that is very sour?


----------



## babetoo

pdswife said:


> not even something that is very sour?


 
probably not, no taste or a funky taste ie: the 7up i drank. really strange flavor. 
so do you think there is any point to eat?  lol

babe


----------



## pdswife

Do you life to eat or eat to live??


----------



## babetoo

pdswife said:


> Do you life to eat or eat to live??


 

pretty much everyone does both, don't you think?  had chilie, spicy , with cheese on tops. barely taste it. it is keeping me from being a pig. 

lol
babe


----------



## cara

why can't you taste anything?


----------



## GrantsKat

is it because you dont feel well?


----------



## pdswife

are you asking me??


----------



## GrantsKat

are you not feeling well today?


----------



## pdswife

How do you feel?

( I'm fine by the way)


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know that so far its been a pretty good day?


----------



## pdswife

Do you have plans for the rest of Sunday??


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know that Im just being a loaf today?


----------



## pdswife

did you know that's
what I
did all weekend?


----------



## GrantsKat

isnt it fun to do that once in a while?


----------



## pdswife

Do you ever have "deep pig laze outs??"


----------



## GrantsKat

does that mean doing nothing all week?


----------



## pdswife

Well, do you know it means eating junk food all weekend and NEVER getting of the couch unless it's to grab another bowl of ice cream???


----------



## suziquzie

do you know I always feel like crap after one of those?


----------



## GrantsKat

but isnt if fun while youre doing it?


----------



## suziquzie

why does DH have to force me to have them?


----------



## GrantsKat

maybe he doesnt like to do it without you?


----------



## suziquzie

LOL did you know it's his favorite sport?


----------



## GrantsKat

does he feel guilty afterwards?


----------



## suziquzie

do you know he doesn't and it bugs me?


----------



## pdswife

do you know I can't tell Paul that I ever have them??


----------



## suziquzie

why did i think he was having those with you?


----------



## GrantsKat

would he get upset about it?


----------



## suziquzie

or would he just be jealous?


----------



## GrantsKat

where did she go? lol


----------



## suziquzie

do you know I think she has DC A.D.D.??


----------



## GrantsKat

she does come and go very quickly doesnt she?


----------



## suziquzie

do you think she is passed out on the couch with a bag of chips on her belly, like Homer Simpson?


----------



## GrantsKat

lol, or a bowl of ice cream?


----------



## suziquzie

is there drool too?


----------



## GrantsKat

ick, do you think she will get mad at us?


----------



## suziquzie

if she did would that make her crabby?


----------



## GrantsKat

do we want her to get crabby?


----------



## babetoo

why in the world would you want her to get crabby?

babe


----------



## suziquzie

do you like to be crabby?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know that sometimes I do like to be crabby, does that make me a crab??


----------



## suziquzie

doesn't it just make you a GIRL???


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I am officially temporarily retired as of today and it feels wonderful?


----------



## babetoo

LPBeier said:


> Do you know I am officially temporarily retired as of today and it feels wonderful?


 
why not take good care of yourself?  try to enjoy the time. i know surgery is not a vacation, but surely you will some free time. 

babe


----------



## elaine l

Did you know that I am a brunette?


----------



## pdswife

Did you know that I am not a real blonde?


----------



## suziquzie

do you think I will be a real gray soon?


----------



## pdswife

are you married with children??


----------



## suziquzie

are they doing this to my purdy 'lil head?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I am going to get my hair cut and coloured this week before I go to surgery?  Do you think I should go for the full pampering and get a facial as well?


----------



## pdswife

YES!!!!  And will you get your toes done too>???


----------



## suziquzie

can I get my brain done?


----------



## babetoo

why do you need to get your brain done? suz. now if i could just get a whole new body, that would be great. one that isn't coughing sneezing and feeling awful . lol 

babe


----------



## pdswife

Don't you know your brain is perfect just the way it is?


----------



## LPBeier

Did you know that you can't go into surgery with nail polish on your fingers or your toes?

(And for the record Suzi, I agree that you have a very fine brain and should hold onto it as long as you can)


----------



## pdswife

Do you know that I 
didn't
know 
that at all???


----------



## LPBeier

Would it surprise you that you also can't wear anything metal (they will tape your wedding rings if you don't want to take them off)?  

And that is really funny in my case because they are going to be putting a whole pile of metal INTO my body!!


----------



## pdswife

Will that make going to the airport more difficult?


----------



## LPBeier

It has been so long since I was on an airplane I have no idea - wouldn't it be great if I got to find out soon?  But where should I go?


----------



## suziquzie

could you go to the north pole and ask santa to look over the fact that I am not on the "nice" list?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you really think you aren't on that list?


----------



## babetoo

did you look for my name?

babe


----------



## suziquzie

on which list?


----------



## babetoo

were we not talking about santa's list?

babe


----------



## pdswife

who is santa??


----------



## DietitianInTraining

Don't you know?


----------



## pdswife

If I knew...why
would I ask?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know Babe I think you would be at the top of Santa's good list?


----------



## pdswife

I'm good...but, did you know sometimes I wished I could be BAD for a day??


----------



## GrantsKat

what would be the harm in that?


----------



## pdswife

if I were bad...would I hurt myself or somebody else?


----------



## GrantsKat

is that the only definition of bad?  or should we say naughty instead?


----------



## pdswife

Do you want to?


----------



## GrantsKat

do I want to be naughty?


----------



## pdswife

I don't know...DO YOU?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know that I dont know much about myself these days?


----------



## pdswife

Do you have children that suck away all your brain power?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I find that people in general suck away what little brain power I have?


----------



## suziquzie

or maybe just people suck?


----------



## GrantsKat

are we all feeling crabby today?


----------



## suziquzie

did you know i keep thinking it's monday?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know sometimes its monday everyday for me?


----------



## suziquzie

does that also always make it friday?


----------



## GrantsKat

would it be nice to be friday every day?


----------



## suziquzie

what if they are just the same as monday?


----------



## GrantsKat

does that mean that saturday is like monday too?


----------



## Chico Buller

Why does the swarf from a tinker's hand bring the same "good luck" as that of a chimney sweep?


----------



## suziquzie

did that have anything to do with the last question?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know I was wondering the same thing?


----------



## suziquzie

did it make you head hurt to think about?


----------



## Chico Buller

Oh, too inside I guess.  Many tinkers don't work on Mondays.  Old Celtic, from 'moon day.'  Sorry, begin again...


----------



## pdswife

where would you like to start?


----------



## suziquzie

is there a beginning already?


----------



## pdswife

wasn't the first question the beginning?


----------



## LPBeier

Are we still working towards 10,000 questions?


----------



## pdswife

are we getting closer??


----------



## babetoo

i don't know, who does?

babe


----------



## LadyCook61

do you know I do not like beer ?


----------



## pdswife

are you going to count the posts  now??


----------



## LadyCook61

why would I count the posts?


----------



## pdswife

Do you have something better to do?


----------



## LPBeier

Would you believe I made a mistake and said 10,000 instead of 100,000?  With 13005 down, we have 86,995 left.  Is that a lot?


----------



## pdswife

don't you think it is??


----------



## LPBeier

I calculated before that it would take 9 more years.....do you think we can do it sooner?


----------



## pdswife

9 years?  Can we wait that long?


----------



## suziquzie

won't I be all old and wrinkly in 9 years?


----------



## GrantsKat

what if Im already wrinkly?


----------



## suziquzie

are you exaggerating?


----------



## pdswife

why would she do that?


----------



## LPBeier

If you young'ns are old and wrinkly what does that make me as I have at least 20 years on each of you?


----------



## GrantsKat

you are only 10 yrs older than me, why are you trying to make yourself older? lol


----------



## suziquzie

did I put my foot in my mouth?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you do that a lot?


----------



## suziquzie

do you know as hard as I try it still gets there ALOT?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you think thats why legogirl decided to stick a lego in her nose???


----------



## suziquzie

oh gosh, could it be my fault?!?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know I was making a funny???????!!!?


----------



## babetoo

what is "a funny"?

babe


----------



## GrantsKat

babetoo said:


> what is "a funny"?
> 
> babe


 
its a "joke" babe lol


----------



## LPBeier

Would you believe, GK, that I FEEL 20 years older than you?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know that I feel 20 years older than I am?? : (


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know you don't look it?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know that you just made my day better?


----------



## LPBeier

Glad to help!  Do you know I am having a great day doing lots of nothing?


----------



## GrantsKat

arent those days relaxing?


----------



## pdswife

aren't relaxing days GREAT days>??


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I plan to have as many great relaxing days as I can?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know that, thats a good idea?


----------



## elaine l

Do you know what my idea of a great meal is?


----------



## suziquzie

is it something with meat that has been on a flame?


----------



## LPBeier

What should I do with my time?

Sorry, didn't realize the topic changed - will you share you meal with us (literally and figuratively)?


----------



## elaine l

Did you know that time flies?


----------



## suziquzie

are you having fun?


----------



## elaine l

Did you know that I almost always have fun, no matter what?


If it fun to go to the dentist?


----------



## suziquzie

it's more fun than losing teeth isn't it?


----------



## elaine l

Did you know a person's smile is most important?


----------



## suziquzie

even if its an evil grin?


----------



## LPBeier

How about a sneer?


----------



## babetoo

how about just a mean  face?

babe


----------



## suziquzie

do you like mean faces?


----------



## LPBeier

Isn't it better to have a happy face than a mean one?


----------



## suziquzie

does it depend on if you are giving or recieving the crabby face?


----------



## LPBeier

Well, my mother always said you can catch more flies with honey than with vinegar....but I always wondered, why would you want to catch flies anyway?


----------



## suziquzie

do you know I got snotty once and said you actually catch more with sh......
uh....... doodoo....... and she was not happy?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I just laughed so hard I almost snorted ice cream out my nose?


----------



## suziquzie

did that hurt?!?


----------



## LPBeier

do you know it did a bit?


----------



## suziquzie

do you know I apologize?


----------



## LPBeier

Why would you do that?  I am the one who was sneaking ice cream in the middle of the afternoon!  You won't tell will you?


----------



## suziquzie

well are you going to share?


----------



## LPBeier

do you want some chocolate ganache on it?


----------



## suziquzie

coud we skip the ice cream and go straight for ganache?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know how decadent (and delicious) that sounds?


----------



## suziquzie

do you know the last time I made truffles I ate ALOT more of the ganache to "check" it than I should have?


----------



## LPBeier

Did you get sick?


----------



## suziquzie

do you know it was not too bad, but I wouldn't suggest doing it again, because I also put on 10 lbs that holiday season???


----------



## pdswife

aren't you glad it wasn't 20 pounds?


----------



## suziquzie

wow wouldn't THAT suck??


----------



## pdswife

Do you think sucking the fat off our bodies is a good thing?


----------



## suziquzie

wouldn't it just manage to find it's way back if it wasn't worked off?


----------



## pdswife

ICK...do you mean exercise??


----------



## elaine l

If I worked hard, would my weight change?


----------



## pdswife

would your muscles get big?


----------



## elaine l

Would a big breakfast be the best thing ever?


----------



## pdswife

would it include French toast?


----------



## elaine l

and would it have plenty of syrup?


----------



## pdswife

LPBeier said:


> Are we still working towards 10,000 questions?


 

remember when we asked this... are we not OVER 13,000 posts already??


----------



## elaine l

Did I reach my summer goal of 1,000 posts?


----------



## pdswife

do you know you only have about 50 left to go??


----------



## elaine l

Did you know it's 49?


----------



## pdswife

49 what???


----------



## elaine l

Did you know I used to be 49?


----------



## pdswife

Do you know I'll be 49 in about 6 years??


----------



## elaine l

Did you know I wish I was 6 yrs old?


----------



## pdswife

would you like to be in Kindergarten?


----------



## elaine l

how did you know my oldest teaches kindergarten?


----------



## pdswife

Does she like it???


----------



## elaine l

Would you believe she loves it and that her baby sister will be student teaching in her class?


----------



## pdswife

Is she going to teach kindergarten too??


----------



## elaine l

Did you know she will?


----------



## pdswife

Are they your only children?


----------



## elaine l

Would you believe I have four?


----------



## pdswife

would you believe I stopped at 1??


----------



## elaine l

How old would that 1 be?


----------



## pdswife

don't you know that he is 24 but acts like 12??


----------



## elaine l

Do you think they all act like 12?


----------



## pdswife

Do you mean mines not the only brat????


----------



## elaine l

Would you believe that yours and mine are not the only brats?


----------



## pdswife

do you know that I am mean enought that "not being the only one" makes me happy??


----------



## elaine l

Did you know misery loves company?


----------



## pdswife

do you believe that's true?


----------



## suziquzie

are you trying to tell me that they STAY brats?!?!?!


----------



## pdswife

didn't you already
know that Suzi??


----------



## suziquzie

didn't you know I was hoping for a different answer?


----------



## LPBeier

Maybe you should ask a different question if you want a different answer?


----------



## suziquzie

is that like asking the magic 8 ball?


----------



## GrantsKat

does it ever give you the answer you want?


----------



## LPBeier

Do we ever get the answer we want anywhere?


----------



## pdswife

if we search long enough can't we find it?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you think its worth it?


----------



## pdswife

don't you>??


----------



## LPBeier

Do you remember the old Stones song made ultra famous by the movie The Big Chill?

"You can't always get what you want......but if you try sometimes, you just might find, you get what you need"


----------



## pdswife

Do you know.. I love that movie and have the CD too??


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know I havent seen that movie in years?


----------



## suziquzie

do you know I've never seen the whole thing thru?


----------



## babetoo

did you know i have seen it about five times?

babe


----------



## LPBeier

Should we all get together and watch it?


----------



## suziquzie

do you know I just drove the kids up the road to see what was on fire?


----------



## pdswife

what was on fire??


----------



## LPBeier

Are you going to keep us in suspense?


----------



## babetoo

yes, what in the world is on fire. 

babe


----------



## LPBeier

Do you think she is going to come back and tell us?


----------



## babetoo

i don't think so. wonder where she went?

babe


----------



## suziquzie

didn't you know I had dishes to do and baths to give to smelly children?


----------



## babetoo

ok suz. so what was on fire. lol

babe


----------



## jennyhill

Steaks..

- What's for the lunch today ?


----------



## pdswife

Lunch..who has time for lunch?


----------



## LPBeier

Lunch? don't you know I am still waiting for Suzi to tell us what the fire was all about?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know I think shes working today?


----------



## LPBeier

Doesn't she just work Saturday and Sunday?  Did they finally give her more hours?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know I think she got a few more hours?


----------



## LPBeier

How are you today?


----------



## GrantsKat

Im having a good day so far, how are you doing?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I am tired and sore from all the appointments but had a good sleep so I am actually doing okay?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you have any more plans for today or can you just relax?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I just have to get 3 meatloaves ready for the freezer and then I can just relax all weekend?


----------



## GrantsKat

so its going to be a good weekend!?


----------



## LPBeier

Yes, lots of visits with friends and family but they are coming to ME!!  Do you have a good weekend planned?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know that Im probably gonna try to be lazy?


----------



## LPBeier

should we be lazy together (except of course at opposite ends of the continent)?


----------



## GrantsKat

would you like some ice cream while we loaf around?


----------



## LPBeier

Sure, would you like some chocolate ganache for yours?


----------



## GrantsKat

yum, do have any cherries?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I just picked some up yesterday from a farmer's market?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know that Id rather eat fresh cherries than ice cream?


----------



## miniman

Are there any for me? I love fresh cherries.


----------



## LPBeier

Do you think I can through them across the water to you Miniman?  
(yes, GK, I love fresh fruit better than anything sugary sweet!)


----------



## suziquzie

do you have a good throwing arm?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know that right now I don't but hopefully after my surgery and months of rehabilitation I probably will because it will strengthen my whole body (I hope)?


----------



## GrantsKat

isnt it always good to hope for the best?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know that I do have such a positive outlook to this surgery....that it will cure all?


----------



## meshoo96

do you know that positive outlooks are usually great for any surgery and healing afterwards?


----------



## LPBeier

Would you believe I am living (or walking) proof?  

(17 years ago when I had an accident that fractured my back I was told once I woke up (7 days later) that I had a 50% chance of not being able to walk - I just said a very strong "NO" and was walking, with a walker, in 3 days.)


----------



## suziquzie

where did you walk to first?


----------



## pdswife

Did you walk out the door?


----------



## suziquzie

or was it in the door?


----------



## babetoo

how long did it take u to get well?

babe


----------



## suziquzie

is anyone really actually well?


----------



## GrantsKat

isnt there a Matchbox Twenty song about that?


----------



## suziquzie

whats your favorite song by them?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know I like them all, but I guess if I had to pick "Back 2 Good" is my favorite?


----------



## suziquzie

Do you know I love the song "Push" because it's good for being crabby, but I like the one that was in "meet the Robinsons" alot too?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know I think most of thier songs are for when a person feels crabby or down?


----------



## suziquzie

do you think you're on to something there?


----------



## GrantsKat

yeah maybe I shouldnt listen to thier music, like adding fuel to the fire? lol


----------



## suziquzie

does anyone only make happy music?


----------



## GrantsKat

if they did,would you listen to it?


----------



## suziquzie

would it drown out the fighting over an old cell phone?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you think you could turn it up loud enough to do that?


----------



## suziquzie

did you know i could never get it louder than legogirl?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you notice the louder the music or tv, the louder they scream?


----------



## suziquzie

why do they do that?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you think we did that when we were little?


----------



## suziquzie

why would we do that, since its not very nice??


----------



## GrantsKat

maybe the "bratty" thingis hereditary(sp?)?


----------



## pdswife

Do you know...they NEVER outgrow it???


----------



## GrantsKat

oh do you know you just squashed my hopes? lol


----------



## pdswife

do you know I sorry?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know its ok, isnt it better to know now?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know that all my life I was told to lower my voice and now people are telling me to speak up?  Do you think that we are born with loud voices and they slowly fade as we grow older?


----------



## suziquzie

do you know my ears are getting old too?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you think its just selective hearing?


----------



## suziquzie

are they selecting to find screaming noises completely unbearable?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know some friends of mine named their daughter Sureya - they didn't know how appropriate it was that they picked the Punjabi words for "highest pitch possible" until she was about 3 and had a scream that could almost break glass?


----------



## GrantsKat

did they ever purchase earplugs? lol


----------



## suziquzie

Does anyone know if Christina means the same thing????


----------



## GrantsKat

are there male versions of that name?  lol


----------



## suziquzie

My brothers name is Kristian, is that the same?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know I think its close but no cigar?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I think Christina and Kristian and names like that mean something a lot nicer than highest pitch possible?


----------



## LPBeier

So will you guys miss me and my questions over the next few days?  Do you think you can get along without me?


----------



## suziquzie

dont you think we'll have lots of questions when you come back?


----------



## LPBeier

will you want to know about the wonderful hospital food?


----------



## josh_swinehart

Can you post pictures?


----------



## suziquzie

and where have you been lately?


----------



## LPBeier

Yes, Josh, where HAVE you been?  Am I to understand you actually want pictures of my hospital food?  Are you some kind of sadist or something?  LOL!!!!!!!


----------



## babetoo

he must be. why else would he want a picts of that bland stuff?

babe


----------



## josh_swinehart

Would your believe that my boss went out of the country and I have to work at the job (jewelry repair) 11 hours a day 7 days a week for the two and a half weeks he is gone? Furthermore, isn't it just the way that my computer at the store would bee on the fritz when I have so much time to kill? A thread of pictures of Hospital food could be kind of fun, it would help with the empathy, no? 

-Josh


----------



## suziquzie

did he go to visit Laurie at the diamond mines in Canada, and to take pics of her hospital food?


----------



## GrantsKat

do we really want to see pics of hospital food?


----------



## suziquzie

did you know i've seen enough with 3 babies?


----------



## pdswife

Do you think we should send her a cake?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know that they served me hummus when I was in the hospital after having my last son?


----------



## pdswife

Was it good hummus?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know it was good enough to make me have stinky breath?


----------



## pdswife

Did they give you mouth wash too??


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know I had to request it?


----------



## pdswife

but...did they say YES?


----------



## GrantsKat

yes...do you know how bad hospital mouthwash tastes?


----------



## pdswife

Is it worse than Scope?


----------



## GrantsKat

does Scope taste like medicine?


----------



## LPBeier

Is it all right that I pop in here to give one last question before I leave?  (this is the question by the way)


----------



## suziquzie

why wouldn't it be ok?


----------



## babetoo

sounds fine to me, how bout to you suz?

babe


----------



## pdswife

Is everyone gone..who will answer my question?


----------



## suziquzie

is your question about evil, snotty people?


----------



## pdswife

how did you know ?


----------



## suziquzie

what did they do to you?


----------



## pdswife

what do you think they did?


----------



## suziquzie

did they make you petrified to ever even bring your children NEAR a grocery store again?


----------



## pdswife

were they going on about that again??


----------



## suziquzie

did you know they even get mad at good kids in kiddie carts now?


----------



## pdswife

are they mad at  the good kids or just annoyed that the carts are in the way?


----------



## suziquzie

did you know that now the carts are "too big" and I am getting really mad just thinking about the whole thing again so I am going to talk about winning the lottery now?


----------



## pdswife

how much do you want to win?


----------



## suziquzie

would "a whole bunch" be an understatement?


----------



## pdswife

Is 333,000,000 too much?


----------



## suziquzie

how emphatically can I say NO?


----------



## pdswife

When I win would you like me to share it with you?


----------



## suziquzie

would you do that?


----------



## pdswife

would you promise to come visit Paul and me if I did?


----------



## suziquzie

could you tell me when the sun will be out first?


----------



## pdswife

Did you forget that it is always sunny in Mexico??


----------



## suziquzie

oh yeah duh why would you be in Seattle?!?!


----------



## pdswife

is there any reason to stay here when we could be there?


----------



## suziquzie

will you sit right here (there) and have another beer in Mexico?


----------



## pdswife

after that will I care if  I've got "no shoes no shirts no problems"??


----------



## suziquzie

how could you if it's 5:00 somewhere?


----------



## pdswife

Is it 5:00 in Magaritaville?


----------



## suziquzie

is that where the paradise is where they serve cheeseburgers?


----------



## pdswife

and do you think they'll 
bring me two pina coladas
One for each hand
so we can set sail with captin morgan
And never leave dry land


----------



## suziquzie

LOL do you know I think we've just repeated half my cd collection? Does this mean I have an alcohol problem?


----------



## pdswife

Well do you sing 
"*One tequila*, *two tequila*, *three tequila*, *floor" more than three times a week?*


----------



## suziquzie

uh, not lately?


----------



## GrantsKat

did I miss all the fun last nite?


----------



## suziquzie

do you knowI stayed up WAY too late goofing around here?


----------



## GrantsKat

are you still sleepy?


----------



## pdswife

Do you know that Paul's watch went off 45 minutes early...???


----------



## GrantsKat

dont you just hate when that happens?


----------



## pdswife

Do you know that once I'm out of bed ..my day is ruined??


----------



## GrantsKat

do you ever get enough sleep?


----------



## pdswife

no..do you???


----------



## GrantsKat

no...how much is enough?


----------



## pdswife

Do you know if I could get a full 8 hours sometime I'd be happy?


----------



## LadyCook61

Do you know I haven't slept 8 hrs in years ?


----------



## pdswife

do you know that makes me sad...???


----------



## GrantsKat

why is that?


----------



## LadyCook61

do you know I have a birthday coming up soon?


----------



## GrantsKat

are you excited about it?


----------



## LadyCook61

Do you know I am not excited about it ?


----------



## GrantsKat

why arent you excited?


----------



## LadyCook61

just another day and a year older.  Do you know I could be excited if I had something to look forward to ?


----------



## GrantsKat

if I sent you a present would that give you something to look forward to & get excited about? : )


----------



## LadyCook61

It might   Do you know I don't get presents ?


----------



## GrantsKat

why is that?!


----------



## LadyCook61

Because people are not thoughtful.  I don't worry about it.

Do you know I used to ride a motorcyle ?


----------



## GrantsKat

(Im sorry to hear that! I'll have to get you something!)

do you miss riding?


----------



## LadyCook61

Yes I do miss riding sometimes.  Pennsylvania says one can ride with no helmet, but I would use one anyway if I would to ride again.  

Do you like to watch butterflies in the garden?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know there arent that many around here?


----------



## LadyCook61

do you know there are 4 kinds of butterflies that come to the butterfly bush in my yard ?


----------



## GrantsKat

are they very colorful?


----------



## LadyCook61

yes they are colorful, the Monarch , Yellow Tiger Swallowtail, Black Swallowtail, and the Fritillary.  

Do you know there are quite a few different  birds in my yard ?


----------



## GrantsKat

wow, do you spend a lot of time watching them?


----------



## LadyCook61

yes I do , watch them and photograph them.  Do you know I can see them from where I sit ?


----------



## suziquzie

do you know my daughter loves butterflies?


----------



## GrantsKat

does she try to catch them?


----------



## suziquzie

yes, and did you know she calls it jellyfishing like spongebob, and runs around with a small pool net?


----------



## GrantsKat

lol, does she catch any?


----------



## suziquzie

not yet, do you think she will?


----------



## GrantsKat

what will you do if she catches one?


----------



## suziquzie

do i have to keep it?


----------



## GrantsKat

would it survive a day in your house?


----------



## suziquzie

do you know i dont think another human could survive a day here?


----------



## GrantsKat

but havent your fish survived?


----------



## suziquzie

aren't they protected by thick glass and all the water?


----------



## pdswife

Do you know what happens if a teenage decides that they can carry an almost full tank across the livingroom floor??????


----------



## suziquzie

is it the same thing that happens when a 32 year old man decides he can do that?


----------



## pdswife

???Did the bottom crack to a million pieces and fish and water were all over the floor and carpet and were LOTS of nasty words said???


----------



## suziquzie

uh, can I say thank goodnes no it just sloshed ALOT and he had a wet tshirt contest?


----------



## GrantsKat

did he win the contest?


----------



## pdswife

what was the prize?


----------



## suziquzie

did you kno wI am the prize?


----------



## pdswife

isn't that the best prize there is?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know I agree with Trish?


----------



## pdswife

Do you think that any one else will agree with me today Kathe??


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know if Laurie was here I think she would?


----------



## pdswife

where is she???


----------



## suziquzie

who me?


----------



## GrantsKat

will you agree with Trish also?


----------



## suziquzie

would she beat me up if I didn't?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you thinks shes that aggressive?


----------



## suziquzie

didn't you know its always the little ones that are the toughest?


----------



## GrantsKat

is she that little?


----------



## suziquzie

should we ask her how tall she is when she comes back?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you think she will tell us?


----------



## suziquzie

what if she doesn't come back?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you think she would leave without saying goodbye?


----------



## suziquzie

what if she were escaping an alien invasion, would she have time?


----------



## GrantsKat

did anyone ever tell you that you have a good imagination?


----------



## suziquzie

did you know it only works when i'm bored silly?


----------



## LadyCook61

do you know the leaves are already turning color ?


----------



## GrantsKat

isnt it too early for that?


----------



## LadyCook61

I thought so too.  Do you think time is speeding up?


----------



## suziquzie

how do we slow it down?


----------



## GrantsKat

is the weather cooler there?


----------



## LadyCook61

not as hot as it was but hot enough. 

Do you know the kitten is watching birds thru the window ?


----------



## GrantsKat

is it making those cute little noises?


----------



## suziquzie

do you know my cat useed to fall off the tv trying to catch the birds at the feeder outdside the window?


----------



## LadyCook61

GrantsKat said:


> is it making those cute little noises?


 
no he is not chattering at them.  Snowy does that.


----------



## LadyCook61

suziquzie said:


> do you know my cat useed to fall off the tv trying to catch the birds at the feeder outdside the window?


 
Do you know the all the cats don't always watch the birds ?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know that my cat would rahter catch mice and bring them to me?


----------



## suziquzie

does that give you the willies?


----------



## LadyCook61

Do you know those are gifts from the cat?


----------



## GrantsKat

i do, but do i have to keep them? lol


----------



## LadyCook61

do you know you don't have to keep them ?


----------



## pdswife

did you know all my cat would bring me were the leftover tails and guts...and that she ate the rest?


----------



## suziquzie

did it make her barf? did it make YOU barf?


----------



## pdswife

lol...do you know neither of us barfed?


----------



## suziquzie

do you think maybe my imagination just has a weak stomach?


----------



## pdswife

Does throwing up make you throw up??


----------



## suziquzie

do you know how glad I am that my kids almost never throw up, because it does make me lose my lunch?


----------



## pdswife

Did you
know that I throw up so much (because of my headaches) that I'm an expert at it?


----------



## babetoo

don't you think that is a dubious skill?

babe


----------



## suziquzie

is it a useful skill?


----------



## GrantsKat

would you want that particular skill?


----------



## suziquzie

do you know I dont think i particularly do?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know this subject is making me feel a little woozy?


----------



## LadyCook61

do you know my 2 kittens are getting neutered today ?


----------



## suziquzie

should we change it?


----------



## GrantsKat

are the kittens boys or girls?


----------



## LadyCook61

do you know I have to leave soon to take kittens to the vet?


----------



## LadyCook61

GrantsKat said:


> are the kittens boys or girls?


 
do you know they are both boys ?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you nkow its easier for boy kitties?


----------



## LadyCook61

yes I know it is .  poor kitties looking for food, they can't eat til procedure is done.

Do you know hubby is still not awake?


----------



## GrantsKat

does hes normally sleep late?


----------



## LadyCook61

do you know he goes to sleep late and gets up late?


----------



## suziquzie

do you know mine is not usually asleep this early?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know my hubbys already at work?


----------



## suziquzie

what does he do?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know he can do many jobs, but construction is his main job?


----------



## suziquzie

Is construction hurting in FL too or does he have lots to build?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know its at a standstill here?


----------



## suziquzie

does that scare you?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know I was used to the fluctuation, but now its really bad?


----------



## suziquzie

do you know thats why DH had to leave his last trucking job, because it was mostly hauling excavation from construction sites, and nobody's digging anymore?


----------



## GrantsKat

is he still driving a truck?


----------



## suziquzie

did you know its big and yellow and NOT HIS so we don't have to pay for diesel anymore?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know my Dad was a truck driver too?


----------



## suziquzie

did you go with him alot?


----------



## pdswife

Did he let you drive?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know that when I did go with him, I was way too young to drive?


----------



## pdswife

Did you sit in the drivers seat and pretend?


----------



## suziquzie

Do you know the 1st ride I went on was DH's Dad, in the sleeper with my SIL, (who was just my best friend at the time) and we watched Top Gun?


----------



## pdswife

Do you hate Tom as much as the rest of the world seems too?


----------



## suziquzie

isn't hate a strong word for someone you dont know?


----------



## pdswife

Do you
know I think he has a very nice body??


----------



## suziquzie

who could deny that?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know that my pc cant keep up with you guys????


----------



## pdswife

what if I did??


----------



## suziquzie

how can you deny it if its up there in PRINT that you said it?


----------



## pdswife

couldn't I lie?


----------



## suziquzie

doesn't everyone lie on the internet, since i am a 350 lb man?


----------



## pdswife

You're not closer to 400 LBs???


----------



## GrantsKat

do you mean the bald 350 lb man???


----------



## pdswife

lol.. bald with body piercings in strang places??


----------



## suziquzie

how did you know?


----------



## pdswife

Did we forget to tell you that lego girl sent us photos?


----------



## suziquzie

but didn't i post all those pics of the ugly dark haired chick to cover my true identity?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know that the chick is not ugly?


----------



## suziquzie

did i post the wrong person?


----------



## GrantsKat

do yuo have a lot of different identites?


----------



## suziquzie

lol dont you know I WISH!!!


----------



## GrantsKat

wouldnt it be confusing?


----------



## suziquzie

do you know i bet you're right?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know Imnever usually right?


----------



## suziquzie

says who??


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know my always right hubby?


----------



## suziquzie

lol aren't they always always right?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know I let him THINK he is?


----------



## LadyCook61

do you know I won't let him think he is right ?


----------



## suziquzie

isn't that usually the safe way to go?


----------



## LadyCook61

Do you know I won't play it safe ?


----------



## suziquzie

doesn't anyone play this game when I'm gone?


----------



## LadyCook61

do you know we need you to play this game with us ?


----------



## suziquzie

well wasn;t that sweet of you to say?


----------



## LadyCook61

do you know I like you  ?


----------



## babetoo

LadyCook61 said:


> do you know I like you ?


 

did you know i like you too?

babe


----------



## suziquzie

aren't most people here pretty likeable?


----------



## LadyCook61

Do you know I think most people here are likable ?


----------



## pdswife

are we not all wonderful people?


----------



## suziquzie

are you going to make me name names?


----------



## LadyCook61

no need to name names. 
do you know I have  a long drive on Monday ?


----------



## suziquzie

where are you going?


----------



## LadyCook61

suziquzie said:


> where are you going?


 
I am going to NJ to my Aunt's wake.  Did you know she was my favorite Aunt ?


----------



## suziquzie

how could i forget that when i read that earlier today?
can you forgive me?


----------



## LadyCook61

of course, there is nothing to forgive .  
Do you know I am driving again on Tues for the funeral ?


----------



## suziquzie

will you have had enough driving for awhile after that?


----------



## LadyCook61

yes because I don't like to drive but I can't stand hubby's driving. 

Do you know I have been driving since 1962 ?


----------



## suziquzie

lol, do you know you are exactly 30 years a better driver than i?


----------



## LadyCook61

well I don't know about better    Just longer. 
TPBM knows how to drive a stick shift.


----------



## suziquzie

did you forget which thread you were on? 
(nope cant drive a stick)


----------



## LadyCook61

suziquzie said:


> did you forget which thread you were on?
> (nope cant drive a stick)


  yes I did forget what thread I was on and am tired. 

Did you know Italian food is my favorite ?


----------



## suziquzie

did you know I thought i was italian til i was about 10 because i grew up in the Bronx surrounded by italians?


----------



## LadyCook61

Did you know I am 3rd generation American ?


----------



## suziquzie

do you know i'm only 2nd generation on my mom's side but 4th on my dad's?


----------



## LadyCook61

Do you know my maternal grandmother never spoke English ?


----------



## suziquzie

do you know my dad and his sisters were 3rd generation but the first to speak only english and not german or both?


----------



## LadyCook61

Do you know my mom spoke Italian and English but never taught us kids Italian ?


----------



## suziquzie

would you liked to have learned it? (my dad had to learn what he could out of conversations cuz they wouldn't teach him german)


----------



## babetoo

don't you think that was unfair of them?

babe


----------



## LPBeier

Anyone here? What, no surprise party in my honour for being gone a week?


----------



## suziquzie

well what the heck are you doing awake this early?


----------



## LadyCook61

I'm up early because I didn't want to be late leaving for NJ.  I was afraid if I go back to bed and sleep I would oversleep. 
Do you know I wish I could go back to bed ?


----------



## suziquzie

what time do you have to be in NJ? are you going to visit buckytom while you're there?


----------



## GrantsKat

where is buckytom these days?


----------



## LadyCook61

suziquzie said:


> what time do you have to be in NJ? are you going to visit buckytom while you're there?


 
I hope to be at the funeral home by 2 pm and not visiting BT, have no idea where in NJ he lives.


----------



## LadyCook61

GrantsKat said:


> where is buckytom these days?


 
either working in NY or on vacation.


----------



## GrantsKat

are you doing ok today LC?


----------



## pdswife

How are you all doing this morning?


----------



## LadyCook61

GrantsKat said:


> are you doing ok today LC?


I'm alright , thanks for asking.

How are you doing ?


----------



## pdswife

Do you know we went on the hardest, hottest, UPPPPEst, hike we've ever been on this weekend, do you know that it ended with a rain, thunder and lighting storm and did you know we quit counting my bug bits at 75?????


----------



## LadyCook61

Do you know that is a lot of bug bites?


----------



## pdswife

did you know they are very ichy and very ugly????


----------



## GrantsKat

75? what kind of bug bites????


----------



## pdswife

Did you know they are skeeter bits and fly bites and the fly's bit right through our clothes and really STUNG?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know that Im getting itchy just thinking about it?


----------



## LadyCook61

Do you know I have never been on a hike ?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know how much I am looking forward to being able to hike again next year? (BTW I was up early because I wake every four hours for pain relief)


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know how happy I am to "see" you here???


----------



## LadyCook61

I'm happy too , to see LP here .

Do you know I am still here ??  argh !


----------



## GrantsKat

I thought you were gonna drive yourself, what happened?


----------



## LadyCook61

GrantsKat said:


> I thought you were gonna drive yourself, what happened?


He wanted me to wait for him... just as well, I cannot drive at night , I need him to drive me back home tonight.  He is changing his clothes now... 
Do you know I have night blindness?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know I dont drive at nite either, because I cant see well?


----------



## LadyCook61

did you know I have to wear sunglasses at night because oncoming headlights hurts my eyes.


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know for me the headlights are blurry & fuzzy?


----------



## LadyCook61

Do you know I have prescription sunglasses ?


----------



## GrantsKat

maybe I should get some, do they work well?


----------



## LPBeier

Would you believe I have night blindness too and headlights are fuzzy and blurry for me?  But I can't even drive in the daylight for another 3 months cause of my surgery.  Do you think I will remember how?


----------



## GrantsKat

isnt it kind of like riding a bike?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I will be able to do that to?


----------



## GrantsKat

are you looking forward to it?


----------



## suziquzie

wouldn't that be smarter than looking backwards when you do it?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you think I could walk backwards?


----------



## suziquzie

would it be fun to try?


----------



## LPBeier

Should I moonwalk with my walker?  LOL!!!!!!


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know I would pay to see that? Lol


----------



## suziquzie

how much would you pay?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I would let you both watch for free?


----------



## GrantsKat

can we videotape it?lol


----------



## suziquzie

can we put it on youtube too?


----------



## LPBeier

Could you cut out my face first?


----------



## suziquzie

who would know its you?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you think it might be my point?  I hate being photographed or videotaped!


----------



## suziquzie

do you know i DO NOT photograph well?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know i think the camera puts an extra 10lbs on me? lol


----------



## suziquzie

does it put it all in your face like it does to me?


----------



## GrantsKat

yea, havent you seen my avatar? lol


----------



## suziquzie

dont you like that pic?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know I dont like any pics of me?


----------



## suziquzie

does anyone really?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know my boys are hams when I take out the camera?


----------



## suziquzie

did you know thats why i dont take many pics anymore?


----------



## babetoo

is that really why?

babe


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I just keep forgetting my camera when there are "Kodak moments"?


----------



## LadyCook61

Do you know I just returned from NJ and now ready to go to bed ?


----------



## pdswife

Do you have enough blankets?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you need more blankets if you have been to New Jersey?

(BTW, LadyCooke, you were in my thoughts today - I am sorry you had such a tough one to go through.)


----------



## suziquzie

why, is it cold in New Jersey?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know it is down right cold here at the moment and I could use some extra blankets?


----------



## pdswife

Shall I bring you a nice soft one?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know that I actually fell asleep in my chair with the computer in my lap?  Do you think that the heat from it acted as my blanket?


----------



## GrantsKat

lol, did you have a good nap?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I had another one but this one was actually on my bed?


----------



## suziquzie

will you have a 3rd?


----------



## LPBeier

Is it wrong to have three naps in one day?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know I wish I could take ONE nap a day? lol


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I wish I could sleep through the night and not have to nap?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know I dont sleep through the nite either? (munchkins are up on & off all nite!)


----------



## Lynd

did you steal them from the chocolate factory?


----------



## suziquzie

would you steal munchins or chocolate there?


----------



## LPBeier

why would you want to steal a munchkin?


----------



## miniman

Do you not think that the munchkins would be given away?


----------



## suziquzie

could i give mine away?


----------



## pdswife

Don't you know lot of people who would want them?


----------



## suziquzie

do you?


----------



## pdswife

Do you want me to start looking?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I would take them but not until I can run faster than they can?


----------



## pdswife

How fast can you go now?


----------



## suziquzie

can you get here by tomorrow?


----------



## babetoo

suz. did you know how funny you are ?

babe


----------



## suziquzie

do you really think i'm funny or just funny lookin'??


----------



## LadyCook61

Can I plead the 5th amendment on that?


----------



## suziquzie

lol is that your favorite one?


----------



## LadyCook61

yes I use it a lot . 

do you know I really should get some sleep ?


----------



## suziquzie

is it difficult to sleep after your day today?


----------



## LadyCook61

do you know I am exhausted so it is not difficult to sleep?


----------



## pdswife

Should I say dream well and sleep sweet?


----------



## babetoo

did you know  i have chronic sleeping problems?

babe


----------



## Dina

Did you know I'm having one of those chronic sleeping episodes right now?


----------



## QUEEN-GUINEVERE

Just what, exactly, IS a "chronic sleeping episode"?


----------



## Lynd

isn't it like having a night out on the town?


----------



## LPBeier

So, am I having a chronic "awake episode"?


----------



## suziquzie

did you know i am having a chronic coffee episode?


----------



## GrantsKat

can I have a "chronic everything" episode?


----------



## suziquzie

would chronic crabby be a good thng?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know that describes me today?


----------



## suziquzie

you too huh?


----------



## GrantsKat

should we start a "chronic crabby club"?


----------



## suziquzie

would that make it better or crabbier?


----------



## LadyCook61

Can I join the  crabby club ?


----------



## GrantsKat

well maybe we should call it chronic crabbies anonymous?


----------



## suziquzie

whats everyone so crabby about?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know that I have the crampy crabbies?


----------



## suziquzie

aren't those the WORST?


----------



## GrantsKat

yes, do you know its worse with 3 needy kids?


----------



## suziquzie

do you know if i lived closer we could trrade off once in awhile?


----------



## LadyCook61

you want to trade your kids for cats/kittens?  ?


----------



## LadyCook61

do you know I woke up to broken glass on the kitchen floor and dog barf in the sun room?


----------



## GrantsKat

did the kittens knock over something?


----------



## LadyCook61

the kittens or the cats knocked over a small glass bowl that was sitting on the island in the kitchen.  
Do you know I still love my furbabies ?


----------



## LPBeier

How could you NOT love furbabies?


----------



## pdswife

Can't I have a furbaby too???


----------



## GrantsKat

why dont you adopt one?


----------



## pdswife

Would you believe my silly hubby doesn't want one?


----------



## GrantsKat

is he allergic?


----------



## LadyCook61

my hubby is not allergic but I am but that doesn't stop me from having felines.  
Do you know my hubby likes cats too ?


----------



## pdswife

do you know we work all day and travel too much and animals make messes?


----------



## LadyCook61

Do you know I can understand that ?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know that my cat is an outside cat only?


----------



## LadyCook61

Do you know all 5 cats are indoor only ?


----------



## GrantsKat

do they get along with your dog?


----------



## LadyCook61

do you know they do get along with the dog ?


----------



## GrantsKat

do they play alot?


----------



## suziquzie

why wont my boys play outside for more than 5 minutes?


----------



## GrantsKat

do they have toys out there?


----------



## suziquzie

do you know they are "not fun" because they are "old"?


----------



## GrantsKat

lol, does that mean I'M not fun either? lol


----------



## suziquzie

dont you know mom must be the funnest because thats the only place they ever want to be?


----------



## GrantsKat

ah, so you have "leechy" kids too?


----------



## suziquzie

dont i yell enough for them to not want to hang with me?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you think if you didnt yell, then they wouldnt want to be near you all the time?


----------



## suziquzie

do you think they could give me a chance to try that?


----------



## cara

do you really think you can take any influence on this?


----------



## suziquzie

arent i supposed to be the most influence?


----------



## cara

don't you think some things you can't influence?


----------



## LadyCook61

do you know  children what they live?


----------



## suziquzie

how can that be true I dont yell and fight and be selfish and lazy all the time? or ever?


----------



## cara

do you think that's important?


----------



## LadyCook61

do you know the lessons they learn is for when they are grown up ?


----------



## cara

do they believe that? ;o)


----------



## suziquzie

could you tell them that since they think i'm full of hooey?


----------



## GrantsKat

are they kno-it-alls?


----------



## suziquzie

if they know so much more than i shouldnt they be amazed i have made it to this age?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know my son tells me "I told you so"?


----------



## suziquzie

does it make you cringe?


----------



## GrantsKat

yeah, do you think I should stop letting them watch spongebob?


----------



## suziquzie

could you handle the yelling if you did?


----------



## GrantsKat

lol, do you know its a toss up between them yelling or saying "Im gonna kick your butt", because they heard it on spongebob


----------



## suziquzie

oh yuck, do you know how glad i am mine stopped saying that?


----------



## GrantsKat

how did you get them to stop saying it?


----------



## suziquzie

do you know the corner used to work..... last year?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know the corner DOES NOT work here?


----------



## suziquzie

does it need handcuffs?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know thats a good idea? lol j/k = )


----------



## suziquzie

did you know i'm full of great ideas that really can't be used?


----------



## GrantsKat

who says they cant be used?


----------



## suziquzie

do you know most people with any logic?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know I thought the handcuff idea was very logical?


----------



## suziquzie

lol but would child protection think so?


----------



## GrantsKat

lol do you know I wont tell if you wont?


----------



## suziquzie

can i use them to keep them outside?


----------



## LPBeier

Why don't you send your kids to me and I could keep them busy getting things for me and letting the dogs in and out?


----------



## babetoo

did u know i would be glad to do it?

babe


----------



## pdswife

glad to do what?


----------



## suziquzie

are they gonna take my kids?


----------



## pdswife

wouldn't you miss them?


----------



## suziquzie

do you know it depends on the day?


----------



## pdswife

Would you mind if they took them  to Disneyland?


----------



## suziquzie

well why can't i go?


----------



## pdswife

DOn't you have to stay home and weed the garden?


----------



## suziquzie

did you know i got every last little sucker today?


----------



## pdswife

but won't they grow back?


----------



## suziquzie

lol did you know i was thinking "but they'll be back tomorrow" after I sent that?


----------



## pdswife

Do great minds really think alike?


----------



## suziquzie

are they great or just not very optimistic?


----------



## pdswife

how about realistic?


----------



## suziquzie

does that sound better?


----------



## pdswife

Don't you think it does?


----------



## suziquzie

so can i tell DH that I am not a glass half empty person?


----------



## pdswife

lol.. is the glass half full of Brandy or chocolate milk?


----------



## suziquzie

hmmm, did you know my glass would be brandy and his chocolate milk?


----------



## pdswife

can I have chocloate milk too?


----------



## suziquzie

sure, do you mind sharing with legogirl and the dorky boys?


----------



## babetoo

do you always have to share?


babe


----------



## QUEEN-GUINEVERE

Isn't that what you were taught?


----------



## suziquzie

do you know i don't always listen?


----------



## miniman

Is that true of most people?


----------



## pdswife

can you teach someone to listen?


----------



## suziquzie

what if they dont wanna?


----------



## GrantsKat

dont we all do things we dont want to?


----------



## LadyCook61

yeah sometimes.
Do you know it is nice weather here today ?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know I wish it was nice weather here too?


----------



## LadyCook61

do you know I wish you had nice weather too ?


----------



## GrantsKat

thank you!
do you get a lot of storms?


----------



## LadyCook61

mostly in the Spring time.

Do you know I like Autumn ?


----------



## suziquzie

is it ever eternal fall anywhere, like kathe has eternal summer?


----------



## babetoo

suziquzie said:


> is it ever eternal fall anywhere, like kathe has eternal summer?


 

i don't think so, do you?

babe


----------



## ilovelondon

No, but would you prefer me if I did??


----------



## GrantsKat

wouldnt it be nice to have an extended spring or fall?


----------



## suziquzie

could i trade it for summer?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you really think you would like a summer thats twice as long?


----------



## suziquzie

could i have one that didnt get humid very often?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you think its like that in vegas?


----------



## suziquzie

dont they say "its a dry heat"?


----------



## GrantsKat

would you want to live there?


----------



## suziquzie

do you know i think maybe only in the winter, after christmas?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know it stinks not having snow & cold for christmas?


----------



## suziquzie

do you make sand angels instead?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know my boys prefer to make mud angels?...yuck


----------



## suziquzie

do you have to do alot of extra laundry?


----------



## pdswife

Have you seen those new extra water saving washing machines?


----------



## suziquzie

do you know my MIL got a matching set?


----------



## pdswife

Did she get one of the pretty blue ones?


----------



## suziquzie

Why can't i remember what color they were? 
is it because all i could see was green when I figured out how much they cost?


----------



## LPBeier

or could it be green with envy?


----------



## babetoo

i would be full of envy too, wouldn't you?

babe


----------



## QUEEN-GUINEVERE

Do you know that envy is one of the seven deadly sins?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know that I agree with that and was only making a punny comment because of the colour green? Do you know that I absolutely love puns?


----------



## Lynd

are you as confused as me?


----------



## pdswife

can you tell that it
doesn't
take
much to confuse
me??


----------



## GrantsKat

doesnt that make a good excuse?


----------



## pdswife

Do you know...
I WISH it did???


----------



## GrantsKat

cant you just pretend?


----------



## suziquzie

do you know I am pretending to know what i'm doing today?


----------



## LadyCook61

Do you know I cooked corned beef and cabbage and already ate some ?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know that Corned beef and cabbage is one of my favourit meals?


----------



## LadyCook61

do you know that it is nice weather today ?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know it is nice here as well - sunny but not hot, breezy and cool but not cold?


----------



## LadyCook61

Do you know it is hot but not so humid ?


----------



## GrantsKat

can I come there till this storm goes away?


----------



## LadyCook61

sure , come on over.
Do you know you would like it here ?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know Im sure I would?
(been there a few times when I was little)


----------



## LadyCook61

do you know how to swim ?


----------



## LPBeier

Does she have to swim to get there?


----------



## LadyCook61

no, I have a pool  .    
Do you know you are invited too ?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know how much I appreciate this invite but can't travel anywhere until after my rehab on my leg is over?


----------



## babetoo

did all of you know it is always sunny in calif.? babe


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know it really doesn't always rain in Vancouver (even if it seems that way most of the time)?


----------



## pdswife

did you know I did know that Laurie?


----------



## suziquzie

why wont it rain in MN?


----------



## pdswife

do you have clouds in MN?


----------



## suziquzie

did you know the clouds here only make rain in Wisconsin?


----------



## LPBeier

PDS, do you think your rain in Washington and ours in BC come from the same clouds?  And if so, do they have problems at the border?


----------



## pdswife

Don't you think that they get along perfectly??


----------



## LadyCook61

do you know the dog finally got a bath ?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you think, LadyCook that you could bathe my two dogs too?


----------



## cara

why must dogs be bathed?


----------



## suziquzie

do they smell better than my kids?


----------



## LadyCook61

I don't know if the dog smells better than your kids .

Do you know the dog was really stinky ?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know that my little dog needs a bath because his favourite past time is laying in the mud and if there isn't any he will make some by jumping in the little pool we have for them and then lying in the dirt?


----------



## pdswife

Isn't that fun to watch??


----------



## LPBeier

If I let you watch will you promise to bathe him after?


----------



## elaine l

Did you know if you wash something in dirt from Prince Edward's Island it stays dirty?


----------



## pdswife

but, is the dirt clean??


----------



## babetoo

pdswife said:


> but, is the dirt clean??


 
how can dirt be clean?

babe


----------



## QUEEN-GUINEVERE

Is white sand clean because it's white?


----------



## pdswife

does white sand feel good between your toes?


----------



## QUEEN-GUINEVERE

Don't you think we should ask somebody who knows?


----------



## pdswife

why don't you know?


----------



## LPBeier

Is there a difference between how white and brown sand feel between your toes?


----------



## pdswife

Isn't white pretty to look at?


----------



## LadyCook61

did you know Bermuda and Bahamas have pretty pink sand ?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I have only seen ordinary brown sand?  Isn't that sad?


----------



## pdswife

Where is the sand pink in the Bahamas, when we went..do you know it didn't look pink to us?


----------



## suziquzie

do you know the sand in my sandbox is brown?


----------



## pdswife

Do you know that when we were kids the parents didn't have enough money for a sandbox...and that we just had a sand pile?


----------



## suziquzie

LOL, did you know thats actually all ours is... and it came with the house?
(but they've played in it so much its now its a sand pit!)


----------



## pdswife

Did you know ours was a dangerous place to play?


----------



## suziquzie

why? was it actually quicksand?


----------



## pdswife

Do you know that it had LARGE rocks in the sand and my brother liked to drop them on my head??


----------



## suziquzie

did he get away with that?!?!


----------



## pdswife

Do you know how many times I heard my parents say  " IF YOU wouldn't make him mad he wouldn't do things like that and then I'd get in trouble???


----------



## suziquzie

did you run away from home?


----------



## pdswife

How could I... I wasn't allowed to cross the street?


----------



## suziquzie

were you a better little girl than you shoulda been?


----------



## LadyCook61

yes I was  ;-)
Were you a naughty girl?


----------



## suziquzie

do you know I kinda was, and now I'm getting it back 3-fold?


----------



## pdswife

isn't it good though to know what you can expect from the three young ones?


----------



## suziquzie

did you know i never ever expected THIS?


----------



## LadyCook61

Do you know there will be fireworks tonight at the Fair and I can see it from the back deck of my house ?


----------



## pdswife

Are you going to watch?


----------



## LadyCook61

Probably watch and take photos of it.  Do you know it's still hot out ?


----------



## pdswife

How hot is it?


----------



## suziquzie

do you know it only got to 74 here today and it felt cold?


----------



## pdswife

Does that mean winter is here?


----------



## LadyCook61

not yet , but it is cooler in the mornings.  Do you know I like looking at fall foliage ?


----------



## suziquzie

do you think thats a bad word?


----------



## pdswife

Do you like red or yellow foliage better?


----------



## LadyCook61

I like red, orange and yellow .  Do you know my trees in the front had those colors last year ?


----------



## pdswife

Are they Maple trees?


----------



## LadyCook61

yes they are Maple, side by side.

do you know I hate winter ?


----------



## pdswife

Do you like raking up the leaves after they fall ?


----------



## LadyCook61

do you know I don't rake leaves ?


----------



## suziquzie

isn't a couple of leaf blowers much more fun??


----------



## pdswife

Did I tell you that we finally broke down and hired a company to do our yard work???

( did I mention how HAPPPPPY that makes me??)


----------



## LadyCook61

I leave the leaves  lol  no need to rake where I live.  
do you know the property is too big to rake or use blowers?


----------



## LadyCook61

pdswife said:


> Did I tell you that we finally broke down and hired a company to do our yard work???
> 
> ( did I mention how HAPPPPPY that makes me??)


 
do you know I am glad for you ?


----------



## pdswife

Do you have five acres?


----------



## suziquzie

do you know we MEAN every year to blow all 5 acres and only ever get about 2 or 3 done?


----------



## LadyCook61

do you know I have 8.7 acres.


----------



## pdswife

Don't ya think that 2-3 is pretty darn good??


----------



## LadyCook61

do you know leaves can make good mulch ?


----------



## suziquzie

is it ok if its the 2 or 3 that get seen?


----------



## pdswife

Do you know I think that's perfectly fine??


----------



## LadyCook61

do you know it is okay ?


----------



## pdswife

DO you ever wish you had a smaller yard?


----------



## suziquzie

do you know I wish we had 40 acres?


----------



## LadyCook61

no I like having lot of property. 
do you know it is nice here?


----------



## pdswife

would you put your house right in the middle of all that land??


----------



## LadyCook61

If I had 40 acres , I would build a studio for my photography, and painting and crafting. 
Do you know we still have the old riding lawn tractor which keeps breaking down ?


----------



## pdswife

How long does it take to mow that much land?


----------



## suziquzie

do you know we are getting the part for the new one that broke after we used it twice?
do you know how lucky we are it hasn't rained much since and the grass isn't waist high?


----------



## pdswife

Is it knee high?


----------



## suziquzie

should I take a picture of my ugly yard?


----------



## pdswife

would you please?


----------



## LadyCook61

do you know some parts of my property is waist high ?


----------



## suziquzie

can i get back to you on that after i do dishes and get legogirl a bath?


----------



## pdswife

the kids are still awake????


----------



## suziquzie

do you know they are and putting them down before 8 ends BADLY in the morning?


----------



## pdswife

lol.. do you know I'd let them stay up really late so that I could sleep in??


----------



## LadyCook61

how does it end badly ?


----------



## pdswife

Do they cry and sceam and refuse to eat breakfast?


----------



## LadyCook61

do you know I am glad I am past raising kids ?


----------



## pdswife

Did you know I was too but that I'm almost ready to be a grandma?


----------



## LadyCook61

Who is ever ready to be a grandma ?


----------



## pdswife

Don't ya want grandbabies??


----------



## LadyCook61

I have 4 of them lol I love being a grandma . I meant I was not ready at 42 (20 yrs ago) to be a grandma. 
do you know I have 3 grand daughters and one grandson ?


----------



## pdswife

How sweet... do you know I'd love one of each and that twins would be nice since I can love them and spoil them and then send them home??


----------



## babetoo

did you know i have four grandchildren and two great grandbabies?                babe


----------



## pdswife

How old are they?


----------



## LadyCook61

Oldest grand daughter will be 20 in Sept, grandson will be 12 in Dec.  grand daughter is 6 and grand daughter is 3 .
Do you know I'm glad my sons are married ?


----------



## pdswife

Do you know I"m glad mine isn't yet..don't you think 24 is toooo young?


----------



## LadyCook61

nope, I had my first at 19


----------



## pdswife

lol.. did you know I did too and I think it was too early??


----------



## LadyCook61

do you know I married the first time at 18?


----------



## pdswife

Do you know I waited until I was in my 30's?


----------



## LadyCook61

do you know I think that is smart to wait?


----------



## pdswife

but how long should one wait?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I was 33 the first time I got married and 43 the second time?


----------



## pdswife

do you ever have trouble remembering how old you are??


----------



## LadyCook61

I always remember how old I am, tho sometimes I have crs (can't remember stuff)
Do you remember when you were 5 ?


----------



## pdswife

Do you know I remember my 5th birthday party..even the sundress I was wearing?


----------



## suziquzie

do you think getting a rock dropped on your head helped you remember?


----------



## LPBeier

Is that what happened on your 5th birthday?


----------



## QUEEN-GUINEVERE

why do we put candles on birthday cakes?


----------



## LPBeier

do you know I am a cake baker/decorator and I can't answer that question?


----------



## LadyCook61

Do you know this might answer the question of candles on a cake?

http://ask.yahoo.com/20060621.html


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know how smart you are Lady C for searching for that?


----------



## suziquzie

isn't she always smart?


----------



## babetoo

i think so, don't you?

babe


----------



## LadyCook61

me smart ?


----------



## pdswife

Isn't everyone smarter than me today??


----------



## suziquzie

whatsa matter?


----------



## pdswife

Do you know head aches and pain pills make for a very brain dead kind of day??


----------



## suziquzie

is it like doing a brand new job in a place you've already worked for over a year?


----------



## pdswife

What is it you're doing now that you
weren't
doing then??


----------



## suziquzie

Did you know I'm actually up in front at the register or making sandwiches, and becoming a jack (jane) of all trades?
And MAYBE the boss I thought hated me really likes me now and may have me work even more helping with the books and ordering????


----------



## LPBeier

can you tell I am really happy for you?


----------



## elaine l

Did you know that I am ACUTALLY happy to be back to work?


----------



## suziquzie

do you know I am so far WAY happier than I thought I would be to be working more?


----------



## elaine l

Did you know that I am happier in the morning than in the evening?


----------



## pdswife

isn't it nice to have a little extra money and a little extra time away from home?


----------



## elaine l

Isn't it nice to come home?


----------



## pdswife

Isn't home the place you feel loved and safe??


----------



## suziquzie

did you know the best part is that when i get home i only have to fill 4 hours til bedtime, not 14?


----------



## elaine l

Did you know I am ready for bed now?


----------



## pdswife

are those 4 hours filled with activity?


----------



## suziquzie

do you know its packed full of cooking and cleaning and refereeing?


----------



## babetoo

suz did you know that sometimes we just need a break from the happy housewife gig?

babe


----------



## suziquzie

do you know its not the gig its the small, loud, recievers of the gig?


----------



## Lynd

did anyone know?


----------



## suziquzie

how would they?


----------



## GrantsKat

what are we talking about?


----------



## suziquzie

do you know I don't even know anymore?


----------



## GrantsKat

does anyone know?


----------



## suziquzie

is there really a subject ever in this thread?


----------



## GrantsKat

how could there be?


----------



## suziquzie

is it a thread about nothing?


----------



## GrantsKat

isnt it a thread about ?'s ?


----------



## suziquzie

will there ever be no more questions?


----------



## LPBeier

Isn't the question will there be enough answers?


----------



## suziquzie

are there any answers when its all questons?


----------



## GrantsKat

doesnt every question have an answer?


----------



## suziquzie

is it really an answer if it ends with ?....  ???????


----------



## GrantsKat

cant you put a ? at the end of any sentence to make it a question?


----------



## LPBeier

Don't we sometimes just turn it into a question for the sake of the thread?


----------



## GrantsKat

yeah, do you know thats what I was trying to say?


----------



## suziquzie

do you know that do you know turns most answers into questions but IS an answer at the same time??????


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know that you used do you know alot in that sentence? lol = )


----------



## suziquzie

do you know I am proud that you were even able to catch my goofball drift?


----------



## GrantsKat

didnt you know that Im a goofball?


----------



## suziquzie

does that mean there was no translation nessesary?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know that we were just on the same brainwave?


----------



## suziquzie

is it because we are both from NYC and misplaced at the moment?


----------



## GrantsKat

isnt being from NYC enough of a reason to be weird?


----------



## suziquzie

do you know that when I go back to NYC now I"M the wierd one???


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I have always wanted to go to NYC?


----------



## suziquzie

how will i ever get to go back when DH has no desire to see it?


----------



## LadyCook61

do you know my hubby does not care for NYC either ?


----------



## LPBeier

do you think we could go together?  Would you like to see my new leg set off the metal detectors in the airport!


----------



## suziquzie

would you get arrested?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know they can ask to see my scar?


----------



## suziquzie

is it really ugly?


----------



## babetoo

why would it be ugly? drs. do wonders these days without leaving big ugly scars. 


babe


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know it is ugly now, but is getting better every day and I got my staples out this afternoon so it will get even prettier?


----------



## sichuan dingdong

do you know a scar is as much a roadmap to someone's soul as their eyes?


----------



## sichuan dingdong

did you know i hope you are on the mend and don't find scars to be nearly as ugly?


----------



## suziquzie

do you know c-section scars are REALLY ugly?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you have one?


----------



## suziquzie

do you know my darling little girl came out the escape hatch, 2 1/2 weeks early?


----------



## GrantsKat

did it take longer to recover?


----------



## suziquzie

do you know it just hurt more to over-do it after they were born than it did with the first 2?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know my second son was born without any pain meds?


----------



## suziquzie

its really not that bad is it?
(i never had time)


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know it was horribe? (had no choice, he came to quick!)


----------



## suziquzie

did you know i had no time with either boy, and i felt NOTHING of the c-section?
(good thing!)


----------



## Lynd

Who said I didn't know?


----------



## LPBeier

You didn't know what?


----------



## suziquzie

are we back to who knows what again?


----------



## pdswife

Don't we all know it all by now??


----------



## babetoo

don't you know gall bladder surgery is just the worst? takes forever to heal . i got mine just before the button hole surgery was used. ugly ugly very large scar,did you know just my luck?

babe


----------



## LadyCook61

Do you know I had gall bladder surgery done in 1965 , a month after my son was born ?


----------



## suziquzie

do you know half the reason I got a c-section was becasue they thought my appendix was ruptured?


----------



## LPBeier

Are we still talking about surgeries and scars?


----------



## pdswife

Don't we tend to talk about the same thing for a long time?


----------



## suziquzie

is that a bad thing?


----------



## LPBeier

is anything a bad thing if you are with friends?


----------



## pdswife

wouldn't being in jail be bad even if you were with friends?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I just meant topics here on this thread but after I wrote it I figured someone would say something like that?


----------



## suziquzie

but do they let you be in jail with your friends or split you all up with big mean bubbas?


----------



## LPBeier

do you think we could tame those mean bubbas by always talking in questions or would they just get meaner?


----------



## suziquzie

do you noticeably ask more questions lately?


----------



## Chef2337

Do you think Painters use the same detergent as Chefs'?


----------



## babetoo

Chef2337 said:


> Do you think Painters use the same detergent as Chefs'?


 
what do you mean chef?

babe


----------



## pdswife

Isn't a chef just a very good cook?


----------



## LadyCook61

Do you know I think a very good cook is just as good ?


----------



## Chef2337

If I told you I answered the first question with a question would you then know what  meant?

A chef is someone who 
*C*ant
*H*elp
*E*njoying
*F*ood


----------



## pdswife

am I supposed to understand ??


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I am a chef who hates being called one and that I would rather just be known as someone who cooks?


----------



## pdswife

why do you feel that way??


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know that Im confused?


----------



## suziquzie

should I welcome you to my world?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I feel that way because I only took my chef's training so that I could be a better cook and that for me, titles don't mean anything?  Do you know that I get just as much enjoyment out of making people happy with my cooking now as I did when I baked and decorated my first cakes when I was about 12 and didn't have a clue what I was doing?

Does that make sense?


----------



## pdswife

Do you think it will make more sense after I drink a HUGE cup of coffee?


( really, I do understand)


----------



## suziquzie

Does coffee make your day?


----------



## Lynd

who's day doesn't coffee make?


----------



## suziquzie

could it be someone that is allergic?


----------



## GrantsKat

can a person be allergic to coffee?


----------



## suziquzie

do you know I'd drop dead if I was?


----------



## GrantsKat

couldnt you drink soda instead?


----------



## Chef2337

Did you guess that, I'm not allergic to coffee?


Don't you hate when grounds decide they want to hang out in the bottom of your coffee cup?   YUK!


----------



## suziquzie

wouldn't that be miserable?


----------



## Lynd

not if you didnt drink coffee, right?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know in a way I am allergic to coffee because caffiene gives me migraines?  Once in awhile I treat myself to a cup of decaf, but do you know that sometimes I would really just like a good cup of the real stuff?


----------



## suziquzie

can you take some advil first then drink away?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know that I cant drink decaf?


----------



## Chef2337

Isn't that the answer for everything?


----------



## suziquzie

what?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know that Im confused AGAIN?


----------



## Chef2337

Advil?


----------



## suziquzie

oh! do you know I am back on track now?


----------



## GrantsKat

lol do you know that now I get it?


----------



## suziquzie

have we had too much coffee?


----------



## Chef2337

It all comes out in the wash, except for one sock, wouldn't you agree?


----------



## GrantsKat

is there ever too much coffee?


----------



## suziquzie

Is there too much when it's really wimpy and not drinkable, or is it not enough?


----------



## Chef2337

suziquzie said:


> have we had too much coffee?


Have you ever had too much coffee?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I would like to raise a cup right now in celebration because the physio just told me I can use my cane around the house and only need the walker when I am out?  Do you know how good that feels?


----------



## babetoo

aren't you the strong one? congrats. you are on the road to freedom.

babe


----------



## LPBeier

Thanks babe, are you feeling better today?


----------



## suziquzie

are you gonna go to the dr or make us come out there and drag you?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know that I think we should go get her?


----------



## suziquzie

do we have to walk?


----------



## babetoo

did you know i felt better this am?  right now i am pooped. went to a couple stores with a friend. i buy cat goodies, shampoo, and toothpaste at big lots and save big bucks. seven dollars on goodies is an example. also went to longs drugs for their ten for ten dollar sale. tuna, bbq sauce(kraft) for a buck each. some things were buy one and get one free. got impure that way.

anyway now i am pooped. just ate three peppermint patties and perking up. thanks guys for worrying about me. called dr. says to just hang in , i will have more energy as time goes on and my appetite will improve. 


babe


----------



## suziquzie

did your dr get his degree at 7-11?


----------



## babetoo

suziquzie said:


> did your dr get his degree at 7-11?


 
lol, did yours? just kidding suzi. 

he is fairly young, my first visit to him, but i liked him. and i felt he was on top of things.

babe


----------



## suziquzie

do you know i'm just lookin' out for ya?


----------



## pdswife

for me?


----------



## Lynd

not me?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know that even though I just pop in now and then I am keepin' an eye on all of you because I care and because you have been looking out for me?


----------



## babetoo

hey suz, didn't you know that i knew that?

babe


----------



## LPBeier

Aren't we just one happy caring family?


----------



## LadyCook61

Isn't it great to have internet friends?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I totally agree?


----------



## suziquzie

do you know my DH thinks I'm looney to have internet friends?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you think you are looney to have internet friends? (That's what matters)


----------



## suziquzie

Do you know I think I'm not?


----------



## babetoo

did you know that i think it is just wonderful and not looney at all?

babe


----------



## LPBeier

Did you know in Canada "Looney" refers to a dollar coin?


----------



## QUEEN-GUINEVERE

Do you know that "looney" can also mean "one who is crazy" ???


----------



## LPBeier

Don't you know that is what we were talking about but I was trying to be funny because our dollar coin IS called a looney (It has a bird called a loon on it) and our two dollar coin is a toonie?  Pretty looney eh?


----------



## LadyCook61

does that mean you have a looney toonie ?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know what is the looniest about all this is that the coins are big and we end up with a huge weight in our purses and pockets from ones and twos?


----------



## babetoo

how would i have known that? thanks for the info

babe


----------



## QUEEN-GUINEVERE

Do you know that here in America we also have a coin which is a dollar?


----------



## LPBeier

But you still have the dollar bill as well, right?


----------



## suziquzie

can I have a dollar?


----------



## GrantsKat

can I have half of your dollar?


----------



## suziquzie

what would you with it?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you think I could buy a pack of gum with it?


----------



## suziquzie

would it have to be a tiny pack?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you think I could get one piece of Bazooka?


----------



## LadyCook61

Do you blow big bubbles with Bazooka?


----------



## suziquzie

whats your favorite flavor?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know I like the orginal flavor? what about you?


----------



## Lynd

it depends, is egg a flavour?


----------



## LPBeier

Did you buy bazooka for the gum or the cartoons?


----------



## babetoo

did you know i bought them for both?                                                                                             babe


----------



## pdswife

do they still make it?


----------



## GrantsKat

does anyone know?


----------



## pdswife

could we google it?


----------



## suziquzie

is google your friend?


----------



## Lynd

Google's not working for me, is it working for you?


----------



## suziquzie

did you break your google?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know they still make bazooka but it cost my about $18.00 for a box of 100?  That's like 18 cents each.  Do you know if it wasn't for a special youth event I wouldn't have bought them?


----------



## suziquzie

do you know it used to be 5 cents a piece when I used to go buy smokes for my dad?
(ya, at age 7, I could buy smokes for my Dad..... can you imagine that?!?!)


----------



## m00nwater

Why is it kids used to be able to buy smokes for their dads with just a note?


----------



## suziquzie

did you know they knew us so well we didn't even need the note, and as soon as I walked in the door they grabbed the smokes off the shelf for me?
do you know when I was 16 i wished they would still do that?!?!?


----------



## m00nwater

What store did you buy yours from?


----------



## babetoo

have you ever heard of a corner grocery store? usually a hole in the wall with a little of everything. 

babe


----------



## LadyCook61

this brings back memories, of a store in NJ where I grew up.  We called it the Little Store.  Probably not there anymore, it's been years.  
Do you know I miss the shore in NJ ?


----------



## suziquzie

Do you know I used to go to Jones Beach on Long Island as a kid and there was AWESOME surfing there today?


----------



## GrantsKat

wow do you know how much I went to Jones beach? (much better than Rockaway)


----------



## suziquzie

do you know what I would give to go to JOnes beach again?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know that the beaches here in Florida are so much nicer? (even though I do miss NY sometimes)


----------



## suziquzie

at this point did you know I wouldn't know a crappy beach from a nice one?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you I dont go as much as I would like? (ugh I really need to learn how to swim)


----------



## babetoo

hey, how about those beachs in calif? lol


----------



## suziquzie

do you know I've only been to CA once?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I have only been there twice?


----------



## suziquzie

Did you go to Disneyworld?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I went to Disneyland the first time and San Francisco the second time and we were there exactly one week before the earthquake?


----------



## suziquzie

Was it before that huge one in the early 90's?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know my friend and I were originally scheduled to be there during the time of the quake but I got a business trip and had to move our vacation back a week?  Do you know how hard it was to sit and watch the devistation of something that was so fresh in our minds (I really love that city)?


----------



## pdswife

Have you been to the one in Paris?


----------



## m00nwater

Does Donald Duck ever wear pants?


----------



## pdswife

Why Does Micky wear gloves?


----------



## m00nwater

Why does Goofy talk, but Pluto doesn't, and they are both dogs?!


----------



## pdswife

How is it possible that I can see the sun and the moon at the same time right now?


----------



## GrantsKat

Trish, can you really!?


----------



## suziquzie

does that mean she has split personalities?


----------



## m00nwater

What's the name of her other personality?


----------



## suziquzie

would she tell me?


----------



## babetoo

suziquzie said:


> would she tell me?


 

i doubt it, don't you?

babe


----------



## suziquzie

do you think she or they are not speaking to me?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you think maybe they don't know about each other?


----------



## suziquzie

who's going to tell her?


----------



## pdswife

tell me what?


----------



## babetoo

were your ears burning?                                                           babe


----------



## suziquzie

are you mad at us?


----------



## pdswife

should I be?


----------



## suziquzie

well where have you been?


----------



## pdswife

Do you know... I work over 40 hour ( but really only get paid for 40 ) and I went to Oregon for three days and I am tooooo tired to do much of anything and I had a three day head ache and I hit my head while I was running to the bathroom to throw up and I'm in a crappy mood but I'm not mad at you at all???


----------



## suziquzie

so what you are saying then is you'd rather go back to being happy housewife?


----------



## pdswife

Can I...oh Can I please????


----------



## suziquzie

Do you know I think I am happier working more because the kids are not screaming at me, and my she-boss has lightened up ALOT?


----------



## pdswife

Do you know that I am happy for you?


----------



## suziquzie

Would you like to come sling sammiches with me?


----------



## pdswife

Do you know I almost stopped at Burger King on the way home 
to pick up an application??


----------



## suziquzie

Do you think they will pay enough?


----------



## pdswife

Well...do you think they'd give me a hamburger every day?


----------



## suziquzie

heck maybe even a whopper jr?


----------



## pdswife

can I have extra pickles and onions?


----------



## suziquzie

Do you want fries with that?


----------



## pdswife

LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL

Do you think we'll ever run out of questions?


----------



## suziquzie

is there a deadline?


----------



## pdswife

Maybe when we hit 200,000?


----------



## Lynd

Isn't that a bit too much?


----------



## suziquzie

how could it be too much?


----------



## m00nwater

Have we had any questions repeated?


----------



## suziquzie

did you know they are repeated quite often?


----------



## pdswife

but...do the same people repeat the same questions?  would you go back and look>?


----------



## suziquzie

do you have time for that?


----------



## pdswife

why do you think I asked YOU?


----------



## suziquzie

are you sayin' I DO?


----------



## pdswife

Do you think we should get Laurie to do it?


----------



## suziquzie

could she count as she kicks?


----------



## pdswife

LOL...wouldn't kicking throw off her counting?


----------



## suziquzie

where is she anyway?


----------



## GrantsKat

do I know who you are talking about?


----------



## suziquzie

do you want to know?


----------



## babetoo

suziquzie said:


> do you want to know?


 
what?

babe


----------



## pdswife

who when and where??


----------



## GrantsKat

can you go off topic on a ? thread?


----------



## QUEEN-GUINEVERE

Now why would you want to do that?


----------



## pdswife

Can we do it to confuse people??


----------



## LadyCook61

why would you want to confuse me further?


----------



## suziquzie

does that hurt your head?


----------



## LadyCook61

do you know my head hurts anyway?


----------



## pdswife

did you take some advil?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I wish advil would take this stupid infection and pain away?


----------



## LadyCook61

don't you have antibiotic for infection ?


----------



## pdswife

Are you feeling better yet?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know my boys are sick?


----------



## LadyCook61

Do they have a cold ?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know its mostly stuffy noses & sneezes?


----------



## pdswife

are they drinking lots of water and juice?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know they are better today?


----------



## pdswife

are they just better enough to drive you batty??


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know they do that whether sick or not?


----------



## pdswife

Isn't that what boys are supposed to do?


----------



## suziquzie

Is that what the problem is?


----------



## GrantsKat

arent they supposed to be mamas boys & behave?


----------



## suziquzie

would you have gotten the wrong kids from the hospital then?


----------



## GrantsKat

lol wouldnt that have made a huge lawsuit with 3 kids sent home to the wrong person?


----------



## suziquzie

were they all born at the same hospital?
(I even got the same room twice!)


----------



## GrantsKat

yes they were & do you know that I got the same room twice also?


----------



## suziquzie

was your room full for the 1st kid too? 
(I had the 1st boy on DH's side, 1st ever on my side..... room was packed w/ visitors 2 hours after I delivered!!!)


----------



## villanessa

hello


----------



## suziquzie

shouldn't that be,  "hello?" ?


----------



## GrantsKat

couldnt it be "hi" also?


----------



## suziquzie

will they be back? is is bye also?


----------



## GrantsKat

what shall we talk about now?


----------



## suziquzie

do you run out of stuff to talk about cuz the kids make you DUH!?


----------



## GrantsKat

is that what makes me feel that way, I was wondering?


----------



## suziquzie

do you know it's the 3rd one?


----------



## GrantsKat

dont they say 3's a charm?


----------



## suziquzie

did "they" have a legogirl?!?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know that I forgot to ask?


----------



## suziquzie

As my lover Tim McGraw once sang, who are "they"?


----------



## GrantsKat

isnt he the one who says "remember when"?


----------



## suziquzie

do you know i think thats Alan Jackson?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you now thats not the song I meant?  ( I was thinkin of Back When)


----------



## suziquzie

ohhhhh!!!
do you know thats what I thought you meant but went with option #2?


----------



## GrantsKat

can I be confusing at times?


----------



## suziquzie

can't everyone?


----------



## GrantsKat

do we need to explain ourselves better?


----------



## suziquzie

why would we want to do that?


----------



## babetoo

did you know that i have trouble thinking up questions for this thread?

babe


----------



## texasgirl

does anyone ever hear from DS anymore? Can you believe this thread is STILL going?? lol


----------



## suziquzie

why would we want to stop it?


----------



## pdswife

who said they wanted to stop it??


----------



## suziquzie

didn't you?


----------



## GrantsKat

what did I do this time?


----------



## suziquzie

lol is it always you too?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know that the finger is always pointing this way?


----------



## suziquzie

what finger?????


----------



## GrantsKat

lol, did I just set myself up for that one?


----------



## suziquzie

or was it my twisted mind?


----------



## pdswife

You have a twisted mind???  lol


----------



## suziquzie

Oh, did they forget to tell you that?


----------



## pdswife

What else did they forget to tell me??


----------



## suziquzie

how long you got?


----------



## pdswife

well, after the 19th do you know that I'll have tons of free time?


----------



## suziquzie

isn't that great?!?!?


----------



## pdswife

Do you know how happy I am???


----------



## babetoo

what happens on the 19th?

babe


----------



## pdswife

Have I told you that I'm going back to being a wife instead of a worker bee??


----------



## suziquzie

have I told you I'm sorta jealous?


----------



## pdswife

have I told you it's only a temp job and I have to find a real one again soon??


----------



## suziquzie

do you know when I got home today I wanted to go right back?


----------



## pdswife

do you know that I hardly ever want to leave home?


----------



## suziquzie

why is it that my children feel the need to destroy everything around them and stomp on my hard work?


----------



## pdswife

did you do that to your mom?


----------



## suziquzie

do you know i honestly can say no cause i ALWAYS had to clean up my own crap?
(I think my mom LIKED repeating herself 24/7.... i HATE it!)


----------



## pdswife

Suzi, do you need a break?


----------



## suziquzie

gee, what makes you say that?


----------



## pdswife

wanna come to Seattle >??


----------



## suziquzie

doesn't the sun forget to come out there?


----------



## babetoo

yes, why would you want to go there?                                             babe


----------



## Barbara L

Do you know the high temperature here (Boston) is supposed to be 82 degrees F. tomorrow but only 68 degrees the next day? 

Barbara


----------



## suziquzie

why does fall have to be here already?


----------



## Nicahawk

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:


> Dont you love it when you ask a question and someone answers it with another question?
> So I figured it could be fun HERE!
> 
> I'll start.....
> 
> 
> Ahem..... Why do chefs traditionally wear white when they know they are going to get filthy?


 

They at least start with that pristine look.

Nica


----------



## pdswife

Babe, don't you know I live in Seattle ..isn't that a good enough reason for suzi to visit?


----------



## Lynd

It depends, would you be cooking dinner?


----------



## suziquzie

could she promise not to make organs when I come?


----------



## babetoo

pdswife said:


> Babe, don't you know I live in Seattle ..isn't that a good enough reason for suzi to visit?


 

i think it certainly does, don't you?

babe


----------



## suziquzie

how long would it take to walk there?


----------



## GrantsKat

did you just sell your car???


----------



## suziquzie

how can I sell it if I dont even own it?


----------



## GrantsKat

but then why would you want to walk trish? lol


----------



## suziquzie

did you know its becasue I cant afford the gas?


----------



## GrantsKat

oh...do you know that Im in the same boat?


----------



## suziquzie

when does the boat get to the port of easytown?


----------



## pdswife

Or to the shores of Mexico and can I catch a ride?


----------



## suziquzie

isn't that a George Strait song?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know that I relate to the "some beach" song instead?


----------



## suziquzie

hahahahahhaha!!!
ROFLMAO!!!
did you know that's the story of my life?!?


----------



## GrantsKat

LOL!!! do you know that Im sayin a big DITTO?


----------



## suziquzie

Have you heard the new Kid Rock country song?


----------



## GrantsKat

the "All summer long" one?


----------



## suziquzie

did you know I can't stop singing it?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know that now you got me singing it too?


----------



## suziquzie

isn't it hard to stop?


----------



## pdswife

lol.. what are the words?


----------



## suziquzie

tell me if this works will you?


----------



## pdswife

can you wait a minute the timer is beeping?


----------



## suziquzie

what are you making?


----------



## pdswife

is it ok if I make vanilla ice cream with strawberries ?


----------



## suziquzie

can I come over?


----------



## pdswife

will you bring paul a birthday card?


----------



## suziquzie

does he like funny ones or sappy ones?


----------



## pdswife

He's very wonderful so do you know he likes both?


----------



## babetoo

did you know i like the sappy ones?  sometimes the funny ones are cruel and insulting.

babe


----------



## suziquzie

that doesn't make it a funny one then does it?


----------



## pdswife

what does it make it?


----------



## suziquzie

maybe a crappy one?


----------



## Lynd

it depends if anyone else laughs at it, i suppose?


----------



## pdswife

are there not mean people who laugh at mean things?


----------



## suziquzie

do you know anyone like that?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know that my 17 yr old stepdaughter can be that way too often?


----------



## Lynd

i bet she's got a heart of gold though right?


----------



## suziquzie

do you get along ok with her?


----------



## babetoo

do you think that people that laugh at mean ones have  no feelings?babe


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know I think that its more like low self esteem?


----------



## suziquzie

dont you think it would be the other way around and they would be nicer to others?


----------



## GrantsKat

dont insecurities sometimes make people mean?


----------



## suziquzie

lol wouldn't that make me the meanest person ever?


----------



## GrantsKat

dont you know that you are the exception to the rule?


----------



## suziquzie

should I change and follow the rules?


----------



## GrantsKat

would you be happy if you did that?


----------



## suziquzie

do you know I probably wouldn't?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know that then its settled, I wont let you change your ways? lol


----------



## suziquzie

dont you think i could be a little less lazy?


----------



## GrantsKat

isnt it good to be lazy sometimes?


----------



## suziquzie

do you know I feel miserable after I've been lazy?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you feel miserable if you over-extend yourself?


----------



## suziquzie

nope,  do you know I feel like "bring it on!!!"? Is that wierd?


----------



## babetoo

suziquzie said:


> nope,  do you know I feel like "bring it on!!!"? Is that wierd?


 
why would you think it was weird?                                                                                            babe


----------



## pdswife

Isn't anything that isn't normal just a bit weird?


----------



## suziquzie

is it normal to not want to sit down?


----------



## pdswife

do you have a sore bum?


----------



## suziquzie

do you know it falls asleep if I sit more than a half hour?


----------



## pdswife

lol.. do you know... that is a little weird?


----------



## suziquzie

now do you see what I mean???


----------



## pdswife

is it just your bottom or do your legs fall asleep too?


----------



## suziquzie

do you know its just my butt, could it be from having a stupid desk job for 6 years?


----------



## pdswife

so... can I use I'm quiting my job for health reasons as an excuse...???


----------



## suziquzie

would you be my guest, since I am using sanity reasons for an excuse to work more?


----------



## pdswife

and how is that working out for you??


----------



## suziquzie

well, i'm picking up an extra day tomorrow, doya think thats working out ok?


----------



## pdswife

isn't it nice to have extra money in your pocket?


----------



## babetoo

do you really have more money? maybe you are spending it on gas and baby sitters                                          babe


----------



## pdswife

Or are you saving for a vacation?


----------



## suziquzie

what is a babysitter? 
(I wont leave my kids with anyone but family)


----------



## pdswife

Do you have lots of willing family?


----------



## Lynd

can they babysit for me?


----------



## suziquzie

where are you going?


----------



## pdswife

Are you at work now Suzi?


----------



## Lynd

would it matter?


----------



## suziquzie

can i be home from work now?


----------



## pdswife

I don't know... can you??


----------



## suziquzie

should I stay up or go to bed early?


----------



## pdswife

shouldn't we all go to bed early if we have the chance?


----------



## suziquzie

do you have kitchen towels to put away so there is no crisis tomorrow?


----------



## babetoo

suziquzie said:


> do you have kitchen towels to put away so there is no crisis tomorrow?


 
is it ok for me to say i have no clue what you are talking about?  kitchen towels? please tell me.                                                              babe


----------



## Lynd

do you think she's gone loopy?


----------



## pdswife

are you talking about me AGAIN?


----------



## Lynd

would I talk about you like that??


----------



## pdswife

would you say something nice instead??


----------



## babetoo

pdswife said:


> would you say something nice instead??


 
did you know i love your signature?                                       babe


----------



## pdswife

Do you know I found it on the web?


----------



## suziquzie

on a spiderweb like charlotte's?


----------



## babetoo

don't you just love that book?


----------



## suziquzie

do you know where my copy is?


----------



## Mama

Do you know that now I need a drink, Suzi?


----------



## suziquzie

what did YOUR boys do?


----------



## Mama

Have you visited the poor people thread?


----------



## suziquzie

did you notice I have nothing to say there anymore?


----------



## Mama

Did you know that now makes two of us?


----------



## suziquzie

why do people like to argue so much?


----------



## Mama

Why does it bother me?


----------



## suziquzie

you're asking me of all people?


----------



## Mama

Did you know I needed that laugh?


----------



## suziquzie

do you know i'm glad to help?


----------



## Mama

Do you know that i am grateful for people like you and that I feel much better now?


----------



## suziquzie

but what if I'm not who I say I am?


----------



## Mama

But what if you are?


----------



## suziquzie

did you figure me out?


----------



## Mama

What if I said I did?


----------



## suziquzie

would you be smart?


----------



## Mama

Did you know that I saw what you did?  Did you know that I wanted to say thank you but don't know how to do that in a question?


----------



## suziquzie

do you know I think you just did but there is no need?


----------



## pdswife

NO need for what?


----------



## Lynd

So I'm not the only one who got a little lost there?


----------



## suziquzie

where did you end up?


----------



## cara

maybe she is still lost?


----------



## suziquzie

why doesn't anyone play this until I make them?


----------



## cara

where have they all gone?


----------



## suziquzie

do you think they are mad at us?


----------



## babetoo

why would you think they are mad?                                                 babe


----------



## GrantsKat

cant I just be mad, but at none of you?


----------



## suziquzie

who are you mad at?


----------



## cara

don't you think, I'm mad myself?


----------



## suziquzie

should I find something to be mad about too so I fit in?


----------



## pdswife

can I be mad too???


----------



## suziquzie

oh geez, now whats YOUR issue???


----------



## pdswife

Is it sad that at the moment I don't have an issue?


----------



## GrantsKat

if Im happy will everyone else be happy?


----------



## pdswife

Can I wait to be happy until 4:00pm ??


----------



## suziquzie

did you know that you're late, because i've got 5:22?


----------



## pdswife

Do you know.. being late is a pet peeve of mine?


----------



## suziquzie

do you know i'm perpetually too early and I hate that, but less than being late?


----------



## pdswife

Do you always keep a book in your car because you know for sure you'll be early to EVERY appointment?


----------



## suziquzie

do you know I dont have enough places to be to facilitate a book... or a scrap of paper for that matter?

(i bring knitting)


----------



## pdswife

Don't you think knitting in the car while three kids are talking to you is a hard job?


----------



## suziquzie

why do you think i pay any attention to them?


----------



## pdswife

isn't it hard to block them all out???


----------



## suziquzie

why do you think I like brandy so much?


----------



## DietitianInTraining

Has anyone missed me in this silly thread??


----------



## pdswife

Do you know how much you've missed while you were gone???


----------



## DietitianInTraining

Are you gunna make me go back and read everything from my last post?..


----------



## pdswife

Do you think that going back would take tooooo long?


----------



## DietitianInTraining

Would it make me lazy if I said yes?


----------



## suziquzie

how can you be lazy if you are already sitting?


----------



## pdswife

how do you know she's not laying in bed with a lap top?


----------



## suziquzie

why cant I have it that easy?


----------



## pdswife

Is it because you have three children, five acres and a bagel business to go to all the time?


----------



## DietitianInTraining

Are you spying on me Suzie??


----------



## suziquzie

how would I do that when I barely watch my kids????


----------



## babetoo

did you know sometimes i worry about you suz. you have so much to do on your plate. slow down once in awhile


----------



## pdswife

suzi, don't you have eyes in the back of your head like my mother did?


----------



## suziquzie

do you know I dont feel half as busy as I must seem?
(babe do NOT worry about me!!!)


----------



## pdswife

Don't you think that all mothers are busy most of the time?


----------



## suziquzie

why are we so busy?


----------



## pdswife

is it because as soon as we pick something up someone drops something, as soon as we wipe something up someone spills something, as soon as we clean it ...someone makes it dirty??


----------



## suziquzie

so why pick anything up ever?


----------



## pdswife

Do you want to trip on a lego and break your nose??


----------



## suziquzie

do you know that's ALL i need???


----------



## GrantsKat

are we venting in this thread?


----------



## suziquzie

can we?


----------



## GrantsKat

would it be a bad idea?


----------



## suziquzie

would it just make you madder?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know I cant get much more mad or grumpy right now!?


----------



## suziquzie

can you get happy?


----------



## GrantsKat

can anyone tell me why cramps hurt so much more when kids are screaming? ahhh!


----------



## suziquzie

can you lock yourself in a closet? (or them ha ha)


----------



## GrantsKat

do you think that would work?


----------



## suziquzie

maybe try it?


----------



## pdswife

Is it a walk in closet and can you take a blanket and slip in a little nap?


----------



## GrantsKat

lol do you know that if I took a blanket & pillow into my walk-in closet, my boys would think we were playing "camping"?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know how good it is to be back and reading all these kooky questions?  

Do you think you could suggest they play "camping" in your walk-in while you sneak out and go curl up on the couch with a good book?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know how nice it is to see you posting here again? = )


----------



## pdswife

are you feeling better and will you stay for awhile?


----------



## suziquzie

where did you go Laurie, are you out running?


----------



## zefcan

i'm running out of milk... but what about eggs?


----------



## pdswife

would you like to borrow  a few?


----------



## suziquzie

dollars?


----------



## pdswife

sure, why not??


----------



## suziquzie

what should I buy with them?


----------



## pdswife

how about some non-exploding diapers??


----------



## suziquzie

wouldn't a non-stubborn girl that wants to go potty be even better?


----------



## pdswife

Do you know where to find one of those,  do they sell them on Craigslist?


----------



## suziquzie

if they did, would it turn out to be a psycho teenage boy when it got here?


----------



## pdswife

goodness... what would you do when he knocked on the door????


----------



## suziquzie

should I get a handgun?


----------



## pdswife

Do you want to borrow my 22?


----------



## suziquzie

do you know my honey wants to get me one and a training class?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I had to go to physio but am back now?  Is it all right if I stick around for a LONG while?


----------



## suziquzie

well do you know you have to because I have to go for awhile and cook something?


----------



## pdswife

is anyone still here?


----------



## suziquzie

lol do you know I just came back?


----------



## babetoo

did you notice i am here, as well?


----------



## pdswife

how could I tell..?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I have been here but my PC is acting up and not letting me post replies all the time and when I switched over to the laptop it is slower than molasses?


----------



## pdswife

is that molasses on a cold winters day or a warm summers day??


----------



## suziquzie

how does YOUR molasses run?


----------



## pdswife

Do I even have molassas?


----------



## suziquzie

should you?


----------



## GrantsKat

running molasses? huh? what? where? when? HOW?


----------



## suziquzie

Is that like the fridge running?


----------



## GrantsKat

lol, do you think your fridge would run away if it could?


----------



## suziquzie

do you know I dont know why anything stays here?


----------



## GrantsKat

isnt it because youre really a good mom?


----------



## pdswife

isn't it because you are loved??


----------



## suziquzie

dont you think I'm a little impatient?


----------



## pdswife

wouldn't everybody be a little impatient if they had a child with a lego stuck in their nose??


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know that I would have been freaked out?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you see how slow my computer is?  I am two pages behind!  Oh, am I sounding impatient now?


----------



## pdswife

do you wonder what you missed Laurie???


----------



## GrantsKat

where did she go?


----------



## LPBeier

Hey PDS, are you not working or just posting at work?  Is there other things I have missed?


----------



## pdswife

Did you know that I am a work but have given my notice and that Friday is my last day and since they know I'm leaving they are not giving me any new work.. I have nothing to do..do you feel sorry for me???  lolololo!


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I am proud of you for finally getting out of there?


----------



## pdswife

Thank you..do you know that means a lot to me as it wasn't an easy thing to decide???


----------



## suziquzie

do you know I cant wait til I can be in a place where I dont feel guilty about being gone all day at work?


----------



## pdswife

can you take the kids to work with you?


----------



## GrantsKat

can I take my lil kids if I volunteer at school?


----------



## suziquzie

holy moly no why would I want to bring them to my escape?


----------



## pdswife

are they not the reason you feel guilty about being at work all the time??


----------



## suziquzie

well yes but do you know I also feel glad for the break and the grown-ups when I go?
would that be more torn than guilty?


----------



## pdswife

can't you just enjoy it and let the guilt go...after all you're working to give them a better life ...right??


----------



## suziquzie

or maybe just a not worser one?


----------



## pdswife

LOLOLOL!

Do you mind if I go home now??


----------



## suziquzie

would you please?


----------



## GrantsKat

do I have to leave too?


----------



## suziquzie

do you want to?


----------



## GrantsKat

lol no, do you know my sons homework was only tracing his hands!?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I didn't think I would miss work but I really do?


----------



## suziquzie

are you going to start back up soon?


----------



## GrantsKat

is it because your bored?


----------



## suziquzie

should we send her our children?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know you keep offering to send me your kids but you never do?  

Would you believe I haven't had chance to be bored but I have lots of time to come up with ideas for my weddings next summer and want to practice and experiment for them?


----------



## suziquzie

do you get alot of oct / nov weddings?


----------



## pdswife

what month were you married in?


----------



## suziquzie

who me?


----------



## LPBeier

Didn't you know I temporarily "retired" after my August 2nd wedding because of my leg and the fact I thought my surgery wasn't until the end of October so I have no bookings until June, July and August of next year?

Would you believe I got married September 1st, 2001 (this time anyway)?


----------



## pdswife

don't you know who I'm talking to?


----------



## suziquzie

do I ever? 
do you know it was 5/6/05 when we got married and we shoulda done it a day earlier to be 5/5/05?


----------



## LPBeier

What month were you married in PDS?


----------



## pdswife

Isn't July the best month to get married in??


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I have less weddings in July than in June or August?


----------



## pdswife

Are you saying that Suzi and I should come visit you in July instead of August?


----------



## suziquzie

is it because its too freakin hot, like my brother's, july 3rd, and we were miserable?


----------



## pdswife

DO you realize that I've typed over 20,000 posts 
and I'm very tired so I'm going to have to fall asleep now?????


----------



## suziquzie

do your fingers hurt?


----------



## pdswife

how did you know that??


----------



## LPBeier

do you know that I can't even imagine 20,000 posts?


----------



## pdswife

why not??


----------



## suziquzie

do you know at my rate it won't take long?


----------



## pdswife

How long do you think it will take?


----------



## suziquzie

Do you know I've been here a year around Haloween, so maybe this time next year, if I keep playing this silly game?


----------



## Lynd

how did you manage to post so much??


----------



## suziquzie

do you know its mostly from asking questions and guessing things about people below me?


----------



## pdswife

when you asked the questions...did you get the answers that you needed?


----------



## suziquzie

did i really need them?


----------



## pdswife

what would you do if you had all the answers?


----------



## GrantsKat

would that make you a smarty pants?


----------



## suziquzie

wouldnt it make me a man?


----------



## GrantsKat

lol, doesnt smarty pants = man?


----------



## pdswife

Do you think men have it easier?

( got go to work now...I'll be back on DC in an hour or so!!  bye!!!)


----------



## suziquzie

do you know I know they dont have bad hair days?


----------



## GrantsKat

are you sure about that?


----------



## suziquzie

how can they when they shave thier head?


----------



## GrantsKat

if they knicked themself while shaving would that be considered a bad hair day?


----------



## suziquzie

lol do you know your probably right?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know that your the first person to tell me Im right, in a long time?


----------



## pdswife

Kathe, do you know... I'm starting to worry about you?

( you sound sad)


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know how much I appreciate your concern?? (Im ok)


----------



## suziquzie

do you need an intervention?


----------



## pdswife

how do you do an intervention for sad and tired?


----------



## suziquzie

um, would it be a nap and an episode of the office?


----------



## GrantsKat

lol, do you know y'all are just too funny?


----------



## suziquzie

y'all? are you from texas now?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know I think sattie is rubbing off on me? ; )


----------



## suziquzie

is she visiting?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know, I dont know, shes always "invisible" when online?


----------



## suziquzie

is she a superhero?


----------



## GrantsKat

would you want to be a superhero?


----------



## pdswife

can I be superwoman??


----------



## suziquzie

isnt that supergirl?


----------



## pdswife

can't you make up my mind for me??


----------



## suziquzie

well do you want to be a girl or a woman?


----------



## pdswife

can I have a woman's thoughts but a teenagers body??


----------



## suziquzie

wouldn't all your clothes keep falling off if you switched bodies overnight?


----------



## pdswife

isn't that what dieting is all about?


----------



## suziquzie

what if you cant bother to continue a diet becasue you cant afford new clothes yet?


----------



## GrantsKat

wont you need new clothes if you gain a lot of weight also?


----------



## suziquzie

lol, do you know all I need right now is a belt so I have to stay put?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know if I had any, I would give you one of mine?


----------



## suziquzie

aw, did you know I'm covered on the belt but thanks?


----------



## GrantsKat

did I just misunderstand your previous post?


----------



## suziquzie

am i speaking strangely again?


----------



## pdswife

Is there an interpeter in the house?


----------



## suziquzie

isn't that you?


----------



## pdswife

can I answer that tomorrow?


----------



## suziquzie

does tomorrow make you understand a different language?


----------



## pdswife

don't you think a miracle could happen over night?


----------



## suziquzie

do you know I hope one does?
(tonight is the powerball drawing!!!)


----------



## pdswife

How many millions is it up to?


----------



## suziquzie

do you know I dont know and honestly I cant be greedy at this point so I dont care as long as its MINE????


----------



## pdswife

what's the first thing you would buy?


----------



## GrantsKat

would you pay bills with it?


----------



## suziquzie

do you know I would pay off everything and go house hunting?


----------



## pdswife

Do you know I would buy a plane ticket and then pay bills ?


----------



## GrantsKat

where would the plane ticket take you to?


----------



## pdswife

Would you all like to join me in Mexico or Greece for a few months?


----------



## suziquzie

do you know DH and I discussed a vacation first and decided we cant cuz Jake is in school?


----------



## pdswife

ahhh can't he miss a few days??


----------



## GrantsKat

please?


----------



## suziquzie

do you know if I go I aint coming back til the new house is built?


----------



## pdswife

Do you know.. new houses have problems too?


----------



## suziquzie

but did you know I could hold someone else responsible if it was the first ever toilet downstairs not draining? (unless it was again a 4 yr old and a piece of pvc....)


----------



## pdswife

Are there not better uses for pvc?


----------



## suziquzie

arent they used for pipes themselves? so isn't it just my luck its stuck the way stuff DOESNT go thru it?


----------



## pdswife

and will the snake that you're waiting for fix that problem?


----------



## suziquzie

do you know I'm praying it will push it out into the septic tank?


----------



## pdswife

have you had your sptic tank emptied lately?


----------



## suziquzie

do you know TJ looked in there and its not full?
(i dunno when it was we bought 3 years ago and havent done it, dont know when the other guy did)


----------



## pdswife

do you find it funny that we have never emptied ours either..?


----------



## suziquzie

how long have you been there?


----------



## pdswife

Do you know we moved in right before x-mas three or four years ago?


----------



## suziquzie

do you know I'm glad you haven't done it either then?!


----------



## pdswife

how often are you supposed to do it??


----------



## suziquzie

do you know I dont know?


----------



## pdswife

don't you think that being the poor person that has to empty it when it does get full
has a horrid stinky job???


----------



## suziquzie

would you even apply for that job?


----------



## pdswife

doesn't that depend on what the stock market does tomorrow... ??


----------



## DietitianInTraining

Do you ladies know that some days, being a Nurses Assistant at a nursing home can be a VERY stinky job at times?......


----------



## suziquzie

do you know my youngest SIL does that too?


----------



## pdswife

do you I did it for awhile but had to quit because it made me toooo sad??


----------



## babetoo

did you know i worked in a home ? i lasted one day . the conditions were appaling. yes i turned them in.


----------



## pdswife

Isn't home where the heart is?


----------



## DietitianInTraining

Do you know that I absolutely love my job? Would you believe that, at times it is VERY sad, expecially when so many pass away, and are so close to it... but that they are, usually, wonderful swet people? Isn't it funny how all the "bad"... "nasty" things we have to do, are overpowered by the privelage to help them, and make there final days special?


----------



## pdswife

Do you know that you are a good person?


----------



## DietitianInTraining

Isn't it funny how, when my husband was there once, he commented on how he could never work there, because it was so depressing, and everyone looked so sick.... and when i'm there.. I see Mrs. Smith smiling real big while taking small steps with the physical therapist after breaking both her hips, I see Mr. Drake laughing his head off with his brother, I see sweet Charline watching her favorite soap operas, I see Charlie watching the birds that he's obsessed with.......? Would you believe that I believe I have found my calling in life?


----------



## pdswife

Do you want to go on to nursing school?


----------



## DietitianInTraining

Can you believe that i'm starting next August??!!


----------



## pdswife

WOW !!!!    do you know I am happy for you?


----------



## suziquzie

do you know my SIL is in her 3rd year of nursing school and started cuz she wanted to be a baby nurse but now wants to do older people?


----------



## pdswife

isn't education wonderful 

??


----------



## DietitianInTraining

Do you know that we are using my paychecks from the nursing home, to pay off our debt? Can you believe that we will have everything paid off (except the house, of course) by the time I start school??


----------



## pdswife

Isn't that going to be a wonderful feeling???


----------



## suziquzie

do you know I am going to cry again now?


----------



## DietitianInTraining

Would you believe that it has already been a wonderful feeling?? Would you also believe that I have already paid off my husbands Barber Shop, our dining room table, our furniture, and both our credit cards??


----------



## DietitianInTraining

Why are you going to cry?


----------



## suziquzie

do you know that if DH and I had been smart at your age and paid things off instead of spending $$ like drunken sailors before we had kids I coulda called a plumber this morning like a normal person instead of waiting for my step-FIL to come bail us out AGAIN?


----------



## DietitianInTraining

Will you forgive me for making you cry..?


----------



## suziquzie

oh, did you know its not your fault, its the drain's fault?


----------



## pdswife

can't we just blame it on the pvc ??


----------



## suziquzie

do you know my first thought was..
stupid, stupid pvc.
?????


----------



## pdswife

have you ever met a smart PVC?


----------



## suziquzie

do they have personalities?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I don't think they have personalities or brains but for some reason they can get the best of us anyway?  How is that possible?


----------



## babetoo

did you know i think a lot of em are cracked?

babe


----------



## suziquzie

are we talkin' nuts or pvc now?


----------



## pdswife

Have you ever had baklava made with pecans??


----------



## suziquzie

no but I love both, how could it be bad??


----------



## pdswife

Do you know was wonderful while it lasted?


----------



## suziquzie

did you make it?


----------



## babetoo

suziquzie said:


> are we talkin' nuts or pvc now?


 

pvc in that they do have personalities and some are cracked. lol

babe


----------



## pdswife

Didn't I tell you that we made enough so that Paul could take some to the orthodontist and to his office and I could take some to mine and that there was still
some left over and it's waiting in the freezer for an emergancy????!!!


----------



## Lynd

Can I have some?


----------



## suziquzie

wouldn't you call this an emergency?


----------



## LeeAnn

An emergency?  Oh no!  Did someone call Food 911?


----------



## pdswife

Do you think I should save it for a celebration instead of emergancy??


----------



## LPBeier

How about Friday after you finish work?


----------



## suziquzie

can you mail it?


----------



## Lynd

to me?


----------



## suziquzie

what would the postage cost to get it way over there?


----------



## pdswife

wouldn't the envelope be really sticky and yucky by the
time it got there?


----------



## suziquzie

haven't you ever heard of a BOX???


----------



## pdswife

what's that?


----------



## suziquzie

how should I answer that?


----------



## pdswife

how about with an answer?


----------



## suziquzie

would you give me the recipe if i gave you an answer?


----------



## pdswife

do you know there are two people at work who want the recipe too...
can I email you all at once?


----------



## suziquzie

do you know you have to now because here is the answer to your question?


----------



## pdswife

do you know it's a good thing I didn't read that until I had swallowed my tea?


----------



## suziquzie

would you have had to clean a monitor?


----------



## pdswife

wouldn't that be a waste of time since I'm so close to "OUT OF HERE"?????????????


----------



## suziquzie

but how would you see the questions today and tomorrow?


----------



## pdswife

TOMORROW????  I have to come back TOMORROW???


----------



## suziquzie

don't you?


----------



## pdswife

will they fire me if I don't?


----------



## suziquzie

lol do you know I bet they wont?


----------



## pdswife

do you know I just offered to stay 2 more days??????

AM I CRAZY??


----------



## suziquzie

did they offer to pay you double or somethin?


----------



## pdswife

don't ya know I'm just a very nice girl?


----------



## suziquzie

well who doesn't know that?


----------



## pdswife

the people who count???


----------



## suziquzie

then do they really count if they dont know?


----------



## pdswife

should I email them and tell them??


----------



## suziquzie

would you include me if its got that baklava recipe????


----------



## GrantsKat

me too?


----------



## pdswife

did you know the first instrution on the baklava list 
is
MARRY A GREEK???


----------



## suziquzie

too late, the greek I almost maried woulda been a bad thing. can I still have it?


----------



## pdswife

what will you give me in return?


----------



## suziquzie

didnt I already show you the BOX?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I will make you a big celebration cake when you actually leave that place?  Does that get me the recipe?


----------



## pdswife

(and as a side note...that cake sounds wonderful!!!)


----------



## suziquzie

wasn't she going to give us a cappucino cupcake recipe or something like that?


----------



## DietitianInTraining

Wouldn't a cappucino cake be SO good??


----------



## suziquzie

do you know I feel like baking but I probably wont?


----------



## pdswife

so, you don't need the recipe?


----------



## suziquzie

didn't you know I ALWAYS need ANY recipe I can get my paws on??


----------



## pdswife

what will you do with it after I send it?


----------



## DietitianInTraining

Send it to me??


----------



## pdswife

Does she now your address?


----------



## suziquzie

cant i just send a copy and not the original?


----------



## pdswife

do you know how to copy and paste?


----------



## LPBeier

So, now that I am home and "just sitting around", do you all want that cappaccino cupcake recipe now?  Do you know you make it in a food processor?


----------



## Robt

should I? why?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know is just what the recipe says?


----------



## suziquzie

well, where is it?


----------



## pdswife

what if I don't have one??


----------



## suziquzie

one what?


----------



## DietitianInTraining

One food processor?


----------



## LPBeier

If you are looking for the cupcake recipe would you believe so am I?  (I looked in my cake binder but it isn't there so will post tomorrow when I look for it).


----------



## Lynd

should I make cupcakes too?


----------



## LPBeier

What kind do you want to make?


----------



## suziquzie

what about muffins?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I made some great applesauce oatmeal muffins the other day?


----------



## suziquzie

wanna try my cranberry-orange ones?


----------



## LPBeier

Don't you already know the answer?  (YES!!!!!)


----------



## suziquzie

do we need to wait for cranberry season?


----------



## pdswife

why should we wait?


----------



## suziquzie

do I have any in the freezer?


----------



## pdswife

Do I  have any what??


----------



## babetoo

suziquzie said:


> do I have any in the freezer?


 
sorry you lost me. have what? in freezer. cranberries.


----------



## pdswife

what is it that you're really asking?


----------



## LPBeier

Can we please have these recipes you keep dangling in front of our noses? 
Cranberry Orange Muffins?
Baklava?


----------



## babetoo

no clue what i am asking now, do you?babe


----------



## LPBeier

weren't we asking if we could get recipes?


----------



## suziquzie

can I get to it on Sunday?


----------



## pdswife

Isn't that a long time from now??


----------



## babetoo

isn't that ok?


----------



## pdswife

what if it isn't?


----------



## LPBeier

Can I get my recipe for the capaccino cupcakes on Sunday as well?


----------



## pdswife

Sunday... is that tomorrow???


----------



## babetoo

what's today?


----------



## pdswife

Don't you know?


----------



## babetoo

don't you know that is why i asked?  lol


----------



## suziquzie

can tomorrow be tuesday? please?


----------



## pdswife

What happens on Tuesday??


----------



## suziquzie

dont you know thats my saturday?


----------



## pdswife

do you know I have 7 saturdays a week now???


----------



## suziquzie

why did you think I needed to hear that?


----------



## LPBeier

Isn't it better than 7 Mondays?


----------



## suziquzie

would that make you batty?


----------



## babetoo

isn't it better to have none at all?


----------



## suziquzie

do you know I think I would be crazy without a monday now?


----------



## LPBeier

Why did Mondays get a bad reputation anyway?


----------



## suziquzie

is it from people that dont like thier jobs?


----------



## GrantsKat

or maybe from those who enjoy thier weekends more than weekdays?


----------



## pdswife

can we google the answer?


----------



## GrantsKat

cant we google _anything?_


----------



## LPBeier

do you know I actually googled a former school mate and found out that he is a very bad criminal now?


----------



## pdswife

What did he do????


----------



## GrantsKat

isnt that scary?


----------



## pdswife

scary like a ghost??


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know he became a drug and people smuggler?


----------



## GrantsKat

do ghosts scare you?


----------



## pdswife

Do you know I can't believe in Ghosts..but that drug and people smugglers scare me?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I don't believe in ghosts either, but little furry creatures send me screaming?


----------



## GrantsKat

does that mean you will never have a pet hamster?


----------



## pdswife

Paul told me I could get a hamster...do you think I should??


----------



## GrantsKat

do you want a pet?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know that I have never been able to even hold or touch a hamster?


----------



## pdswife

really????


----------



## GrantsKat

why not?


----------



## suziquzie

is it because they are rodents?


----------



## LPBeier

Yes!  Can you believe I am totally hysterically afraid of anything rodent?  

(We had a mouse and rat infestation in our old house and I was absolutely terrified.)


----------



## suziquzie

who wouldn't be?


----------



## pdswife

are they ugly?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I haven't even watched the movie Ratatouille yet and it is about a cartoon rat AND french cooking which I love?  Stupid eh?


----------



## pdswife

Maybe just a little silly??


----------



## babetoo

when my daughter was about eleven she had a pet mouse named elizabeth. she got very old and wrinkled and died. think she was about two years, eighteen months old. debbie held her all afternoon until she died. we really missed her a lot. my daughter had trained her to stay on an area rug and when out of her cage she always did.we also had a guiena pig named flower, a rodent as well. very sweet and loving. i however do not want them loose in my house.


----------



## pdswife

where's the question babe?


----------



## babetoo

lordy i don't know. just goofed. how bout would you have a mouse for a pet?


----------



## pdswife

could it wear gloves like Mickey Mouse?


----------



## suziquzie

could he have Mickey's checkbook too?


----------



## pdswife

Doesn't Minnie spend all his money?


----------



## suziquzie

Well could I be Minnie then?


----------



## pdswife

Do you have big ears???


----------



## suziquzie

geez, do you know I will be paranoid about that now?


----------



## pdswife

If you were Minnie would Laurie be afraid of you??


----------



## suziquzie

you would think so, wouldn't you?


----------



## pdswife

couldn't you convince her that you were a cute nice sweet loving mouse?


----------



## suziquzie

would the polka-dot skirt help?


----------



## pdswife

Do you know ... david almost KILLED Minnie when we went to Disney when he was six??


----------



## suziquzie

did she give him a heart attack like Goofy did to me?


----------



## pdswife

Goofy scared you???


----------



## suziquzie

do you know I was 5 and he came RUNNING up to me, and I thought he was the Big Bad Wolf?


----------



## pdswife

oh no.... did you ever forgive him???


----------



## suziquzie

well, is it forgiving if i didn't almost kill him?


----------



## pdswife

I'm not sure...should I ask my hubby ???


----------



## suziquzie

does he know?


----------



## pdswife

lol..haven't I told you ... that he knows EVERYTHING?


----------



## suziquzie

how could i forget?


----------



## Lynd

how could you?


----------



## GrantsKat

isnt it easy to forget things the older we get?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I have to have yellow stickies all over my house because I am forgetting so much these days?


----------



## pdswife

Why don't you use pink stickies instead?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know I like the rainbow colored ones?


----------



## pdswife

Do you ever get the ones shaped like flowers?


----------



## GrantsKat

do they come in rainbow colors?


----------



## pdswife

Do you know I have pink, purple, orange and green ones on my
desk right now?


----------



## GrantsKat

lol can I have some?


----------



## pdswife

would you rather have orange tulips or pink daisy shapes?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know I love daisies?


----------



## pdswife

They are my favorite, isn't it nice to have that in common??


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know I think that having simple things in common is what helps make a good friendship?


----------



## pdswife

Do you mean liking and hating the samethings??


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know thats exactly what I mean?


----------



## LPBeier

Isn't it good to have a few differences as well to spice things up?


----------



## pdswife

like oregano?


----------



## GrantsKat

or maybe cayenne?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I like both of those?


----------



## pdswife

what about Sage??


----------



## suziquzie

do you want some sage?


----------



## pdswife

Don't you have extra basil?


----------



## suziquzie

don;t you know it's in the freezer?


----------



## pdswife

Isn't it pretty easy to thaw?


----------



## suziquzie

do you need some that bad?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know that pesto freezes well?


----------



## suziquzie

do you know thats why I grew so much basil?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I forgot you were the Pesto Queen?


----------



## suziquzie

do you think thats a good thing?


----------



## pdswife

isn't it better than being the PESTO Loser?


----------



## suziquzie

lol, if my basil doesnt grow am I a pesto loser?


----------



## LPBeier

PDS, what did you think of your cappuccino cake?


----------



## suziquzie

do you know legogirl is mad cuz i wont give her her 3rd cupcake?


----------



## GrantsKat

did you make lauries cupcakes?


----------



## suziquzie

do you know I did?


----------



## pdswife

Did you like them as much as I did??


----------



## suziquzie

Did you also add choc chips to them?


----------



## GrantsKat

are there any left?


----------



## suziquzie

do you know if you look in the special hiding place you could find them?


----------



## pdswife

Do you hide food??


----------



## babetoo

why would you hide food?


----------



## pdswife

Did you hide it in the broken shower?


----------



## LPBeier

Could that be what caused the problem in the shower in the first place - food hidden in the PVC?


----------



## pdswife

lol... doesn't coffee make things "run faster"??


----------



## suziquzie

why are you guys so freakin' funny?


----------



## DietitianInTraining

Would you guys believe that I hid my food for about a full year when I was about 8 years old?? Isn't it funny how we never had bugs, considering I hid food under the fridge, stove, and all along the tops of the cabinets???


----------



## pdswife

why did you hide it??


----------



## suziquzie

who found it?


----------



## DietitianInTraining

Would be believe I hid it because my dad always got so mad at me for not eating?? Isn't it horrible that he would say," If you don't take at least 3 bites of your hamburger by the time I come back you'll be in BIG trouble!!"...? Isn't it even worse that my mom found it when she was cleaning the little containers ontop of the cabines one day??....


----------



## suziquzie

do you know my dad hid my report cards from my mom for me on top of the fridge cuz she's too short to even imagine up there?


----------



## pdswife

wasn't that very very nice of him??


----------



## suziquzie

lol, do you know we BOTH got in trouble after awhile?


----------



## pdswife

doesn't misery love company?


----------



## DietitianInTraining

You know those chewable Flinstone vitamines? Do you know they tried making me take those when I was little, because I wasn't eating much, and I would run into the living room and throw them behind the couch?... Do you know my mom was even madder about that then she was the kitchen incident?.....


----------



## pdswife

lol.. do you know that reminds me of the "GREAT FINGER JELLO FIGHT"???

(stepmom found jello behind the couch and other interesting places for months)


----------



## suziquzie

wow, do you know I musta been a really sheltered child?


----------



## pdswife

Didn't you have two MEAN brothers who liked to hit you will jello balls?


----------



## DietitianInTraining

Do you know that I have 4 older brothers!?? Don't you know that i'm lucky to still be alive??


----------



## suziquzie

dont you know I only had 1 little brother that was perfect?


----------



## pdswife

Suzi, do you think that your little brother and my little brother are as perfect as our
"perfect" mothers think that they are???


----------



## suziquzie

do you know i'm sure he his because HE went to college and isn't wasting time on children?


----------



## pdswife

do you know mine is perfect even though he spent half his life in jail??


----------



## Saphellae

Why does everyone say do you know instead of asking a question? lol


----------



## suziquzie

how are you supposed to compete with that?!?!


----------



## pdswife

isn't "do you know" a question??


----------



## suziquzie

are we in troub;e or something?


----------



## Saphellae

What do you think I would do if you WERE in trouble missy?


----------



## suziquzie

do you konw I dont know?


----------



## Saphellae

DO YOU KNOW I'm ready to come over there and grab the wooden spoon sitting in the utensil holder on your counter? LOL


----------



## suziquzie

haha didin't you see me use them both for making dinner and now they are both in the DISHWASHER?


----------



## Saphellae

Is that a challenge?


----------



## suziquzie

do you know....
oops....
 
why would I challenge someone to try to beat me with my own utensils????


----------



## Saphellae

Are you a master of the spoon?


----------



## pdswife

suzi, can you make a spoon out of legos?


----------



## Saphellae

I wonder if she'd choose the green legos?


----------



## pdswife

or maybe the red and white ones??


----------



## Saphellae

Wouldn't you say green, since that is the color of nose nachos?


----------



## pdswife

do you want me to puke?


----------



## Saphellae

Do you get the funny suspicion we scared her away with the lego thing? Or do you think she's getting her spoon?


----------



## pdswife

would you bet she's putting the kids to bed?


----------



## Saphellae

You know you're very insightful?


----------



## babetoo

did you know that you are funny?


----------



## LPBeier

Saphellae, how come you can use "you know" for a question but the rest of us can't?


----------



## pdswife

Do you know that's a very good question?


----------



## HushBull

Do you really think I'm apt to answer that given my newness to this thread?


----------



## Lynd

would you expect me to think that?


----------



## suziquzie

would you expect me to think at all???


----------



## GrantsKat

does it hurt your brain to think?


----------



## suziquzie

how did you know?


----------



## GrantsKat

maybe I thought you were like me since mine hurts when I think too much?


----------



## suziquzie

Do you stop thinking or start taking advil?


----------



## GrantsKat

as hard as I try , do you know that I cant stop thinking?


----------



## suziquzie

doesn't that just ruin it all?


----------



## GrantsKat

doesnt it make my head hurt more?


----------



## suziquzie

does reminding someone to go out and wait for the dang bus 70 times hurt your head??!?!


----------



## GrantsKat

do you think you should make a sign?


----------



## suziquzie

do you think he'd actually take his eyes off the fairly odd parents and read it?


----------



## GrantsKat

cant you turn the tv off to get his attention?


----------



## suziquzie

do you know that makes his cry like a 2 year old and hurts my head, so I just nag instead, and try to hurt his head?


----------



## Saphellae

Did you even sleep Suzi Q?

Why did I wake up so late? (I have 15 minutes to get ready for work now)

Why am I on here if I have so little time?

Could it be because I don't feel like going to work?


----------



## pdswife

does one ever feel like going to work?


----------



## Lynd

doesnt everyone love going?


----------



## pdswife

love going where?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I would love to just be able to go ANYWHERE....without my walker, someone to drive me, or getting tired and having to come back 5 minutes later?


----------



## GrantsKat

can you be patient? (it will happen!!)


----------



## LPBeier

Would you believe I DO know that and can be patient....that it just fit the last question?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know that I believe you?


----------



## suziquzie

does the answer have to fit?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know most of my clothes don't fit because of the weight I have lost?


----------



## pdswife

and isn't that wonderful Laurie??


----------



## LPBeier

Can you lend me the money for the new clothes?


----------



## pdswife

would you like to go through my "goodwill" bags?


----------



## babetoo

did you know, one man's trash is another man's treasure?


----------



## suziquzie

so, who wants my dirty diapers then?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I don't think I have an answer for that?


----------



## suziquzie

dont you think thats probably a good thing that you don't?


----------



## LPBeier

Can I come to your place so I don't have to be here when my MIL comes over and sees I haven't done anything with the apples she gave me?


----------



## suziquzie

will you bring the apples?


----------



## LPBeier

How many pounds would you like? (I have about 30)


----------



## suziquzie

what the heck WOULD you do with all that?


----------



## LPBeier

Would you believe she said she was bringing over a "few" so I could make some applesauce because it was one of the few things I could keep down?


----------



## suziquzie

do you need help with all that saucing?


----------



## LPBeier

Don't you know I do?  Should I make some pies and apple crisps too?


----------



## suziquzie

why must you make me crave apples?


----------



## LPBeier

don't you know I would love to give you some if you were closer? (I am on the laptop in the kitchen so I don't get too bored)


----------



## suziquzie

won't it be nice when my apple tree can give me free apples-o-rama?


----------



## Saphellae

Will you be sharing your apple-rama?


----------



## suziquzie

with whom?


----------



## pdswife

can you share with all of us?


----------



## suziquzie

wouldn't that depend on how may apples I get?


----------



## Saphellae

Even if you get 5 apples, wouldn't you still want to share at least one?


----------



## suziquzie

won't i need all 5 for a pie?


----------



## pdswife

don't you need at least six??


----------



## suziquzie

what if it's 7?????


----------



## pdswife

could you give a bite to each of the kids?


----------



## suziquzie

do you think they'd eat it all before I got any?


----------



## pdswife

isn't that what they always do??


----------



## suziquzie

do you know thats why i hide stuff in the microwave?


----------



## pdswife

can't they find it in there??


----------



## suziquzie

isnt it up abouve the stove where they can't see?


----------



## pdswife

what 
will happen
when
they get
Taller??


----------



## suziquzie

oh, didn't you know I am sending them TO YOU????


----------



## pdswife

lol..do they come with instructions?


----------



## suziquzie

could it be "best when shaken"?


----------



## pdswife

Did you really say that??

lolololol!!!


----------



## suziquzie

do you think these people really believe half the things i say about how i feel about my kids?


----------



## pdswife

don't you think at least 59% know that your are just kidding???


----------



## suziquzie

do you know I would probobly have absolutely nothing to say if I weren't kidding or sarcastic?


----------



## pdswife

Are you too shy to show the real you??


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know that, thats ok with me?


----------



## pdswife

is it ok that I'm shy too??


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know that I try to accept people as they are?


----------



## pdswife

isn't that a lot easier to do on the web than in real life?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know it all depends on how real people want to be?


----------



## pdswife

I know I try to be real but..do you ever get the feeling that some people are not as real as they really are?


----------



## GrantsKat

YES, why do people do that?


----------



## pdswife

do they not like themselves??


----------



## GrantsKat

isnt that why people "make up" things about themselves on the internet?


----------



## pdswife

doesn't the truth always come out??


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know that Im a STRONG believer of that statement?


----------



## pdswife

is that because it's true?


----------



## GrantsKat

isnt telling the truth always the best?


----------



## Saphellae

Why can't I decide what to eat?


----------



## pdswife

well...don't you think sometimes...it's better to tell a person they look great when they really look pretty ill?


----------



## GrantsKat

yes, but then isnt that considered a little white lie, instead of being mean?


----------



## pdswife

do you know you
have a good point there??


----------



## GrantsKat

so then does that mean its ok to tell a lie, even if its a little one?


----------



## pdswife

well..don't you think it should be allowed if it's lie to make someone feel good about themselves?


----------



## GrantsKat

but then what to do when someone insists on the truth?


----------



## pdswife

Don't you try to give them what they want in a kind and sweet way?


----------



## GrantsKat

I do, but sometimes dont you think the plain truth is better,  just so nobody is led astray?


----------



## pdswife

doesn't it just depend on who the person is and what they are doing and feeling ?


----------



## pdswife

who has apples??


----------



## LPBeier

Oh, did I not delete that fast enough?  (I was in a conversation with Suzi pages ago!)

Do you know my in-laws brought me 30 pounds of apples and were coming over today and I didn't want them to see I hadn't done anything with them so I started peeling madly and they came early and helped but I still had two bags hidden that they think I finished?


----------



## LPBeier

Where does that fit in with your lies and truth talk?


----------



## pdswife

Did you know that 
if I were there I'd help you peel all those apples but that it'd take FOREVER since according to my MIL left handed people cant peel correctly and they are all tooooo slow?


----------



## suziquzie

why would a person say something so mean like that?


----------



## pdswife

do you know she wasn't trying to be mean...that she was just in a hurry and she peels with a knife FASTER than anyone I've ever seen??


----------



## suziquzie

has she ever cut herself?


----------



## pdswife

DO you know she's only cut herself once that I know of and she was cutting turkey not peeling apples??


----------



## suziquzie

was the turkey alright?


----------



## babetoo

did you know that in all the years i have been cooking, only cut myself once?


----------



## pdswife

lol.. haven't I told you that I don't really like turkey??


----------



## suziquzie

how come?


----------



## pdswife

where's the flavor.. why can't I find it??


----------



## suziquzie

did you know its all in the gravy?


----------



## pdswife

can you keep a secret???


----------



## suziquzie

about what?


----------



## pdswife

Can you not tell anyone that I like gravy on white wonderbread??


----------



## Lynd

do you trust suzi to keep your secret?


----------



## suziquzie

how could I not keep that, when i'll eat gravy on a spoon?!?!?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know I have been known to do that too?


----------



## LPBeier

Does everyone who is reading this thread have to keep that secret now?


----------



## GrantsKat

can thousands of people be trusted to keep one secret?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know that is what I was wondering myself?


----------



## pdswife

does this mean it's not a secret anymore???


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know that I didnt tell a soul your secret? ; )


----------



## pdswife

AHHHH But did you tell a live person??


----------



## LPBeier

Do you trust all of us on this thread?


----------



## pdswife

why shouldn't I??


----------



## Lynd

would you?!


----------



## LPBeier

So, if you trust us, isn't your secret safe?


----------



## pdswife

but...if I've told 200,000 people is it still a secret?


----------



## LPBeier

wouldn't it be if they didn't tell anyone?


----------



## pdswife

are you sure about that??


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I just about snorted my breakfast through my nose on that one?


----------



## pdswife

did it hurt??


lol!


----------



## LPBeier

Would you believe it did? (a pineapple protein shake and the pineapple stings!)


----------



## pdswife

Ouch!  Do you need a hug?


----------



## LPBeier

Don't I always?


----------



## pdswife

do they always make you feel 100% better?


----------



## LPBeier

Don't they for you?  How is "retirement" treating you?


----------



## pdswife

Do you know this week has gone very very quickly???


----------



## LPBeier

Is it really Friday tomorrow?


----------



## pdswife

if Friday is tomorrow.... then is Saturday only 40 some hours away?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know a week from Saturday I will officially be "old"?


----------



## pdswife

are you turning 40???


----------



## LPBeier

Do you think 40 is old?  Don't you know it is higher than that?


----------



## pdswife

so, how old is old?


----------



## suziquzie

isn't it 34?


----------



## pdswife

isn't 34 very young still??


----------



## suziquzie

why doesn't it feel like it today?


----------



## pdswife

are you having another bad day???


----------



## suziquzie

do you know they seem to be more often when I DONT go to work?


----------



## pdswife

do you know I"m sorry that you feel that way but...know in my heart that you'll miss these days 10 years from now?


----------



## suziquzie

do you know i hope so?


----------



## pdswife

do you know that I didn't believe it either but now want david to be little again?


----------



## suziquzie

what did you do when he hit or called poeple stupid, because the corner or timeout IS NOT WORKING?


----------



## LPBeier

Is there a "page" missing here?


----------



## pdswife

well... did you know Dear David was always very very into money so when ever he was bad... I'd make him "pay" for his mistakes??


----------



## suziquzie

do you know legogirl isn't into anything enough yet for me to take things away?


----------



## LPBeier

Not even Lego?


----------



## suziquzie

can you believe no?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you think you should get her a doll or something?


----------



## suziquzie

do you know she has 6?


----------



## LPBeier

Then maybe you should find a hobby for her?


----------



## pdswife

how about finger painting??


----------



## suziquzie

do you know I cringe at arts n crafts time for them?


----------



## pdswife

could you do it outside where the mess doesn't matter??


----------



## suziquzie

doesn't the mess always matter? 
am I OCD?


----------



## pdswife

lol..have you ever seen JON AND KATE PLUS 8??


----------



## suziquzie

no i always pass it, whats it about?


----------



## pdswife

did you know it's about a mom and dad and 8 children????


----------



## suziquzie

what the heck is wrong with them?!?!?!?


----------



## pdswife

Can you say twins and sixuplets ( yes, I know I spelled that wrong)??


----------



## suziquzie

could you handle all that?


----------



## pdswife

isn't there a good reason I stopped at ONE?


----------



## suziquzie

are we awful for thinking that way?


----------



## pdswife

I don't think so..do you?


----------



## suziquzie

why do I wonder sometimes?


----------



## pdswife

is it because you are having a hard time with life right now and even though you KNOW it will get better..  it makes you tired and frustrated and angry and sad all at the same time???


----------



## suziquzie

do you know my life is not near as hard as other peoples'?


----------



## pdswife

do you know that I do know that... and that it really doesn't matter because YOU have every right to feel how ever you feel and if you feel bad you feel bad... do you know you should not feel guilty??!!!


----------



## suziquzie

did you know i'm not sure how I would feel if I wasn't guilty, and that's half the reason DH got annoyed w/ me today?


----------



## pdswife

would you like me to be annoyed at him for you...???


----------



## suziquzie

wouldn't it be much better if things were just normal again ?


----------



## pdswife

how do we make it normal??


----------



## suziquzie

do you possibly have a re-wind button you could point at me and push?


----------



## pdswife

is that like the "UNSEND" button I so often wish for while emailing my mother?


----------



## suziquzie

can you have Paul have his computer nerd friends invent one?


----------



## Barbara L

Do you know people would pay good money for that?!

Barbara


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I think my hubby could probably invent that?


----------



## pdswife

why hasn't he done it yet??


----------



## suziquzie

woud that be happening today?


----------



## pdswife

couldn't it have happened yesterday???


----------



## GrantsKat

or maybe hes waiting till tomorrow?


----------



## pdswife

won't tomorrow be too late for what i have to do today?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I was positive I posted here and it has disappeared and that is the second time that has happened?


----------



## GrantsKat

do we have a ghost here?


----------



## pdswife

have you realized that if you post toooo quickly sometimes things disappear?


----------



## GrantsKat

does that happen to you alot?


----------



## pdswife

are you asking if I spend too much time on DC?


----------



## LPBeier

Don't we all?


----------



## GrantsKat

Do you know thats not what I meant Trish?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I knew that is not what you meant but played along with it anyway?


----------



## pdswife

isn't this all about playing games?


----------



## GrantsKat

doesnt it sometimes get a little serious?


----------



## pdswife

do you mind when that happens?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know that Im pretty layed back(usually lol)?


----------



## pdswife

Do you have a comfy bed to lay on?


----------



## suziquzie

is someone bringing me a cot?


----------



## GrantsKat

will it fit in that closet your in?


----------



## suziquzie

do you know I barely fit in this closet with my soup?


----------



## pdswife

Suzi, are you not feeling any better today??


----------



## suziquzie

do you know I'm ok so far because I'm at work havin' fun with the girls?


----------



## pdswife

lololo,  did you know i thought you were hiding in the closet?


----------



## suziquzie

didnt you know we have a breakroom here that I call the closet?


----------



## pdswife

how would I know that,  did you tell me and did I forget, do you know according to hubby I forget a lot of things these days???


----------



## GrantsKat

do you forget on purpose?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I can't remember if I forget on purpose or not?


----------



## pdswife

is it possible that my brain cells are all used up?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I think you keep growing new ones?


----------



## GrantsKat

can my new brain cells be forgetful?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you think maybe they just aren't grown up enough to hold memory?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know that excuse works for me? lol


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I just got back from physio and am more sore than when I went?  Don't you hate that?  (But I do feel better for it!)


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know that I admire your persistence?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I don't have any choice if I want to walk unassisted and without a limp for the first time in at least a year?


----------



## GrantsKat

wont that be a great accomplishment? (I'll be here cheering you on!)


----------



## LPBeier

Would you believe that I keep picturing it in my mind and that is what gets me throught the grueling exercises and the pain?  (And thanks for the cheers, can you start now please?)


----------



## pdswife

Go Laurie
GO LAURIE   can you hear that????


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know in a month from now, it will have gotten easier to do those exercises?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I DID hear that and I really appreciate both of you giving me encouragement?


----------



## GrantsKat

WAIT! let me chime in! Go LAURIE!! did you hear my big new yorker mouth just then? lol


----------



## pdswife

do you know it was so loud that my ears hurt?


----------



## GrantsKat

oops! do you know that Im sorry?


----------



## pdswife

what did you say...?


----------



## babetoo

but, did laurie hear it?

babe


----------



## GrantsKat

yikes! is my voice _that_ loud?


----------



## suziquzie

can't you hear me yellin' at the kids to stop pelting acorns at each other?


----------



## pdswife

did you know in kindergarten we used acorns as money??


----------



## GrantsKat

what did you buy with them?


----------



## pdswife

how about leaves, dirt and rocks?


----------



## suziquzie

was it oak trees??


----------



## GrantsKat

did worms cost more?


----------



## suziquzie

what kinda worms do YOU like?


----------



## GrantsKat

do gummy worms count?


----------



## pdswife

do you have any green ones?


----------



## GrantsKat

would you like some?


----------



## suziquzie

can I have the yellow if she gets the green?


----------



## GrantsKat

who wants the orange ones?


----------



## QUEEN-GUINEVERE

The "orange ones" of what?


----------



## babetoo

who knows, what color you have?


----------



## pdswife

can we have chocolate instead??


----------



## LPBeier

Chocolate gummy worms?  Doesn't that sound a little wierd?  Why don't you make worms and dirt instead?  (chocolate putting layered with chocolate crumbs and topped with gummy worms of whatever colour you desire - they come in multi-colours too!)


----------



## pdswife

Hey, did you know I've only ONE cooking contest and I won it with the above idea, I made it in a sand bucket and add fake flowers too...did you know it was beautiful??


----------



## babetoo

LPBeier said:


> Chocolate gummy worms? Doesn't that sound a little wierd? Why don't you make worms and dirt instead? (chocolate putting layered with chocolate crumbs and topped with gummy worms of whatever colour you desire - they come in multi-colours too!)


 
did you know i made this cake for a granddaughter's bday party?it was really cute.


----------



## pdswife

why would we know that when you haven't told us?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I am proud of you Babe?  Do you know we used to make 60 large bowls of this stuff (not fancy like yours) every week when I was cooking at the kid's camp?  By the way, what did you win?


----------



## pdswife

Do you know I won a 25 dollar gift certificate to the local book store?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I did too, just last week for telling a funny story on the radio?


----------



## LPBeier

Babe, did you remove the post about winning a contest with it?  Was it because I asked you what you won?  (If so my humble apologies).


----------



## babetoo

LPBeier said:


> Do you know I am proud of you Babe? Do you know we used to make 60 large bowls of this stuff (not fancy like yours) every week when I was cooking at the kid's camp? By the way, what did you win?


 
hey sweetie wasn't me. think it was pdwife that won a contest with it. 

babe, thanks for nice words, though


----------



## LPBeier

babetoo said:


> hey sweetie wasn't me. think it was pdwife that won a contest with it.
> 
> babe, thanks for nice words, though



Sorry PDS, I gave credit to the wrong person.  I am very proud of YOU, for winning the contest.  Is that where you won the gift certificate?


----------



## pdswife

lol.. do you know I forgive you and that YES that's where I 
got the gift certificate????


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know who happy I that I was able to eat a small taco salad (that I made) last night?  Do you know I am now hoping to get down some breakfast as well?


----------



## GrantsKat

have you lost your appetite?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I think I am finally starting to find it again?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know how happy I am for you?


----------



## pdswife

can you tell me how to lose mine for a few weeks???


----------



## suziquzie

where would you put it?


----------



## pdswife

could I put it under the bathroom sink?


----------



## suziquzie

if you put it there wouldnt you lose it again because of its icky hiding spot?


----------



## pdswife

wouldn't that be a good thing since I really want to quit eating so much???


----------



## suziquzie

isn't it hard when food tastes so GOOD?


----------



## pdswife

why can't carrots and celery taste better??


----------



## suziquzie

what should they taste like?


----------



## pdswife

how about vanilla ice cream with hot fudge sauce and marshmellow


----------



## babetoo

it would help if they tasted like ice cream, wouldn't it?

babe


----------



## pdswife

just a little don't you think??


----------



## babetoo

how good it would be if they tasted like a big fat candy bar?  making myself hungry and no dessert in sight.


----------



## pdswife

what kind of candy bar?


----------



## DietitianInTraining

Maybe Snickers?


----------



## suziquzie

can I have one?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know chocolate gives me migraines so you can have mine?


----------



## pdswife

even one little candy bar makes you sick??


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I can eat a couple of bites of expensive pure dark chocolate but the cheaper varieties used in everyday chocolate bars are the worst?  (not that it is bad chocolate, it just reacts to me, as does even one ounce of cheddar).


----------



## pdswife

Does red wine do it to you too??

(it does me)


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I think it does but I haven't drunk wine for so lone I forget?


----------



## pdswife

did you know.. I can cook with it...but I can't drink it and sometimes even smelling it triggers a headache???


----------



## cara

maybe you haven't tried a real good red wine?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know it is not the quality of the wine but the tannens in it?


----------



## cara

yeah, I know.. but did you know you can find good red wines without Tannin...?


----------



## pdswife

where would I find them?


----------



## suziquzie

did i forget to tell you I drank it all?


----------



## GrantsKat

did it give you a headache?


----------



## suziquzie

doesnt that come the next morning?


----------



## pdswife

How long has it been since you've had a "morning after"???


----------



## suziquzie

what time is it??

(kidding)


----------



## pdswife

do you think I would think less of you
if you weren't kidding?  Don't we all deserve the "night before" once in awhile??


----------



## GrantsKat

does it really help if we have the morning after though?


----------



## suziquzie

did you know i coulda had one saturday if i didnt have to work that morning?


----------



## babetoo

pdswife said:


> what kind of candy bar?


 
didn't i tell you it was a milky way?


----------



## pdswife

Did you know that I had two beers with hubby last night and that they gave me the giggles??


----------



## GrantsKat

did your hubby enjoy your silliness?


----------



## suziquzie

do you know TJ actually suggested fridays' martinis? 
do you know why?


----------



## pdswife

have I told you he loves it when I'm happY??


----------



## pdswife

suziquzie said:


> do you know TJ actually suggested fridays' martinis?
> do you know why?


 


Why?????


----------



## GrantsKat

will you tell me, please?


----------



## pdswife

oh suzi...are you going to tell us???


----------



## suziquzie

do your husbands think a drink makes you more... uh.... wifely?


----------



## pdswife

Wifely... what ever could you mean?


----------



## suziquzie

are you gonna make me SAY it????


----------



## pdswife

why do some people get MEAN on this thread?


----------



## GrantsKat

maybe because they have no life?


----------



## pdswife

do you think he'll get banned sooner than later?


----------



## suziquzie

can you count backwards? 
5...4...3..2...


----------



## pdswife

can you say the ABC'S backword?


----------



## suziquzie

when you do abc backwards do you start at z or me?


----------



## pdswife

Who said I could do it??  lol


----------



## pdswife

Do you know I believe some people need to be parented better?


----------



## suziquzie

can anyone?


----------



## pdswife

can anyone what?


----------



## suziquzie

say it backwards?


----------



## pdswife

zxycrdwph... well can you see that I can't?


----------



## suziquzie

wouldn't it be easier to type it backwards than say it?


----------



## pdswife

Don't ya 
know that I tried that and the above was the result??


----------



## suziquzie

cant you take your time so we'd never know?


----------



## pdswife

could you wait that long between posts?


----------



## suziquzie

do i ever wait?


----------



## pdswife

do you wait for the bus?


----------



## suziquzie

do you know i hope to never take another bus ever?


----------



## pdswife

do you know that taking the bus in Mexico is not as scary as taking
the bus in America..even though sometimes they are messier??


----------



## suziquzie

how's that possible?


----------



## pdswife

do you think it's because I'm happier in Mexico so 
things don't bother me as much???


----------



## GrantsKat

how do the both of you type so fast?


----------



## pdswife

too much coffee???


----------



## GrantsKat

do you think suzi thinks there is ever too much coffee?


----------



## pdswife

Should we ask her?


----------



## GrantsKat

is she still here?


----------



## pdswife

should we count to three and then yell "SUZI" as loud as we can?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you want my loud NYer voice to hurt your ears again?


----------



## suziquzie

LOL!!!
did you know it worked!????


----------



## pdswife

lol... did I hurt your feelings when I said that??   I'm sorry!!!!!!


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know....nope not at all? but I was worried about your ears? lol


----------



## pdswife

do you
know that after you broke my poor ears last time...I went and bought a new pair of ear muffs to protect them?


----------



## GrantsKat

LOL did they work this time?


----------



## suziquzie

do you think my NY loud would come back if GK and I sat and had a few drinks?


----------



## pdswife

would it come back or would it fall asleep?


----------



## GrantsKat

do ya wanna find out?


----------



## suziquzie

Lol?!?!?!?!?


----------



## pdswife

can I try too...
??


----------



## GrantsKat

dont they say the more the merrier?


----------



## pdswife

will beer work or should I use tequila?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know that depends on how MERRY you want to be?


----------



## suziquzie

what are ya serving with dinner?


----------



## pdswife

squash and water!  lol...should I have something else?


----------



## Saphellae

would you want anything else?


----------



## suziquzie

is that what your drinking?


----------



## babetoo

did you guys know my computer is sick? can't afford a new one right now.

babe


----------



## suziquzie

can you give it some nyquil?


----------



## pdswife

but isn't it working now?


----------



## babetoo

did i tell you it is not working very well?  has gotten very slow both in going on line and on d.c. from going from post to post. 

have to reboot way to often to even get some sites. have done all the quick fixes i know. didn't seem to help much.


----------



## LPBeier

Babe, do you have any spam filters loaded on your machine like SpyBot?  Do you know sometimes if you run them they will clean up your system and it will run like new again?


----------



## pdswife

How is everyone this morning?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know my computer is very slow regardless of what I do to it?


----------



## pdswife

do you spank it with a wet noodle??


----------



## GrantsKat

lol, could that be the problem?


----------



## suziquzie

why didn't I think of that?


----------



## babetoo

LPBeier said:


> Babe, do you have any spam filters loaded on your machine like SpyBot? Do you know sometimes if you run them they will clean up your system and it will run like new again?


 
yes i do and i use it. also delete cookies and temp. files. the computer is four years old and is on 24/7 so think it is just getting worn out.

thanks 
babe


----------



## LadyCook61

Do you know I have to leave in half hour for foot doctor appt. and I'm not even dressed yet ?  lol


----------



## pdswife

Do you think you should hurry up??


----------



## GrantsKat

do you think she was late?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I just woke up and am still feeling fluish?  Should I just go back to bed?


----------



## GrantsKat

if I say yes, do  I have to take my own advice as well? (Im still sick myself)


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I think we should both get as much rest as possible?  (Though I know it is hard with three boys).  Can the four of you have movie time where you can stretch out with them for two hours and watch something?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know I tried that yesturday and it failed?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I am sorry to hear that because if you are feeling like me you really need your rest?


----------



## pdswife

Do you want some chicken noodle soup?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I barely kept down chicken broth last night?


----------



## suziquzie

would beer can chicken (ok pop can and juice) mashed taters and gravy help?


----------



## pdswife

doesn't gravy make the world a better place?


----------



## suziquzie

could they make the celery and carrots you talked about the other day taste like gravy?


----------



## pdswife

instead of CHOCOLATE????


----------



## suziquzie

lol, do you know DH fed me m&m's before he went to bed so I dont even want anymore chocolate right now?


----------



## pdswife

do you have any left ???


----------



## suziquzie

did you know he told me to go to the store today and get more?


----------



## pdswife

Do you like the blue ones?


----------



## suziquzie

do they taste different than the yellow? 
(Nathan took out all his blue ones to eat first because those are the "best ones for boys")


----------



## pdswife

don't they all taste the same??


----------



## suziquzie

how can i tell when i shove handfuls in my mouth?


----------



## pdswife

don't you eat the orange ones first, then the brown, then the blue and then the yellow and don't you save the lucky green ones for last??


----------



## suziquzie

could that be why my tummy feels so yucky now?


----------



## pdswife

just how many handfuls did you eat???


----------



## suziquzie

do you know i forgot?


----------



## pdswife

was it more than 5??


----------



## suziquzie

do you mean handfuls?


----------



## pdswife

?? is that what I meant???


----------



## suziquzie

would 5 little pieces make me sick?


----------



## GrantsKat

didnt you have 5 HANDFULS?


----------



## suziquzie

do you know i'm pretty sure it was 3?


----------



## pdswife

If you have five apples on the table and you take 2 apples how many apples do you have?


----------



## suziquzie

if the 1 of the remaining apples is smaller than the others, is it still 3 or 2 1/2?


----------



## pdswife

what if one apple is red and the rest are green?


----------



## suziquzie

what size is it?


----------



## pdswife

is it the size of a Granny Smith?


----------



## suziquzie

well what size are the reds?


----------



## pdswife

do you have a baseball to compare them with?


----------



## suziquzie

am i too worried about size? does it REALLY matter?


----------



## pdswife

isn't it the magic in the wand...not the size that we should pay attention to?


----------



## suziquzie

how on earth am i supposed to answer THAT?!?!
LOL!


----------



## pdswife

can you send me a pm since I think we are going to be banned again soon>??


----------



## suziquzie

or maybe I can just drop it and we both can giggle and move along???


----------



## pdswife

Do you think that will work or... are we already in big time trouble???


----------



## suziquzie

can WE get in trouble since we are usually SO sweet?


----------



## pdswife

sweet like cotton candy??


----------



## suziquzie

is there anything sweeter?


----------



## babetoo

are you sweet to everyone?


----------



## suziquzie

could it be to only people who deserve it?


----------



## pdswife

do you think a person can be too nice for their own good?


----------



## suziquzie

isn't that what one would call a sucker?


----------



## pdswife

oh goodness.. is that what I am?


----------



## suziquzie

do you know you're not alone?


----------



## pdswife

does misery really love company??


----------



## suziquzie

are you miserable???


----------



## pdswife

should I be ??

( I'm wonderful really!!)


----------



## suziquzie

did you know you had me worried a minute there?


----------



## pdswife

wow..did you know I had no idea I had that power?


----------



## suziquzie

do you know it doesnt take much to make me do that?


----------



## pdswife

so are you saying I'm not a powerful woman?


----------



## suziquzie

well how am I going to get out of THIS mess now?!?!?


----------



## pdswife

why do you always trap yourself?


----------



## suziquzie

could it be because I AM A SUCKER?


----------



## pdswife

isn't that the question that started the whole problem?


----------



## suziquzie

what problem?


----------



## pdswife

can I ask you something?


----------



## suziquzie

can i say go ahead?


----------



## pdswife

isn't that what you just said?


----------



## suziquzie

lol then what are you going to ask?


----------



## pdswife

do you know ... I forgot...can you remind me??


----------



## suziquzie

can you tell me how to make my stupid instant potatoes?


----------



## pdswife

do you know I've never made them???


----------



## suziquzie

do you know you should never bother?


----------



## Barbara L

Do you know you just add some boiling water (or very hot milk) and a little milk and butter and fluff them with a fork? 

Do you know that I always keep some on hand in case I add too much milk when mashing potatoes?  And do you know that instant potatoes are much much better than they used to be?

Barbara


----------



## pdswife

wouldn't you rather have a nice baked potato?


----------



## Barbara L

suziquzie said:


> do you know you should never bother?


Can I assume they didn't turn out well?

Barbara


----------



## babetoo

do you know i cheat even more on mashed potatoes. country crock sells em in a plastic container like marg. they are very, very good. they even have one with sourcream etc. yum


----------



## pdswife

don't you know cheating is BAD?


----------



## babetoo

do you know that cheating with mashed potatoes, doesn't really rank very high in cheating. lol


----------



## suziquzie

so, are you sure nobody will call the food police on me?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you want to know a secret?  I was making shepherds pie for a luncheon (their request) and ran out of potatoes....I was making three large ones.  I mixed instant in with the real potatoes and everyone commented on how fluffy and light the potatoes were.  Do you know I will probably keep doing it that way from now on?


----------



## LadyCook61

Do you know wearing brand new custom made orthotics takes time to get used to ?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I need to get some new ones but can't afford it right now?


----------



## pdswife

How is everyone this morning ( not including poor sad feet??)


----------



## suziquzie

do you knjow I went to walmart WITH 2 kids and had an uneventful time?


----------



## pdswife

isn't that a GOOOOOD thing??


----------



## suziquzie

do you know thats what I was sayin in a round about sorta way?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I am feeling good today and I think it was a 48 hour flu and even my leg is feeling a bit better today?  Do you know how happy that makes me feel?


----------



## QUEEN-GUINEVERE

Do you think a flu really knows how to tell time?


----------



## pdswife

do you know I saw a news report about the flu being really bad this year...and it's starting it's rounds earlier too???


----------



## suziquzie

should I actually get my shot this time?


----------



## QUEEN-GUINEVERE

Did you also hear that the flu vaccine's not going to "cover" this new flur strain?


----------



## suziquzie

should i then never leave th house?


----------



## pdswife

Do you know microsoft gives us free flu shots...will it be another case of "you get what you pay for??"


----------



## suziquzie

should i go back to work for Ecolab for a day just for the free flu shot?


----------



## pdswife

When did you work for Ecolab??


----------



## suziquzie

do you know it was for 6 years, almost 4 years ago?


----------



## pdswife

Did you like it, what did you do??


----------



## suziquzie

did you know it was cutomer service, on the phones with cutomers and salesmen, and I loved it for awhile, hated it the last 2 years?


----------



## pdswife

customer service ...with a smile?


----------



## suziquzie

isnt the best part, i only had to SOUND like I was smiling, while I made faces at people??


----------



## pdswife

Did you turn your eyelids inside out?


----------



## suziquzie

would it be more like making a "duh" face at them or pointing a finger gun at my head? 
Is this making you never want to call a customer svc line again?


----------



## pdswife

Do you know...I've been there and done that and now I'm semi-looking for a job that will force me to do it again??


----------



## suziquzie

would you like one with enough time in between calls sometimes to cross-stitch?


----------



## pdswife

could I use the extra time to DC instead of sew?


----------



## suziquzie

would you ever get back on your phone?


----------



## pdswife

do I have too??


----------



## suziquzie

wont you get fired if you dont?


----------



## pdswife

wouldn't that be my goal??  ( I reallllly don't want a job)


----------



## pdswife

where oh where is everyone today?>


----------



## babetoo

pdswife said:


> where oh where is everyone today?>


 

where do you think they are?  i'm here.

babe


----------



## pdswife

maybe at the zoo?


----------



## suziquzie

do you know i'd rather be at the zoo?


----------



## GrantsKat

why dont you come to my house? (I dont charge!)


----------



## pdswife

can I come too?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know I would love the company?


----------



## suziquzie

wouldn't it be cool if we all lived on the same block?


----------



## pdswife

Do you think we'd all get fat eating each others cooking ??


----------



## babetoo

what makes you think we haven't already?


----------



## pdswife

are you?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I could get fat on all the wonderful food my DH made for me today = fresh fruit salad for breakfast, mushroom and cheese omelet for lunch, chicken with fries and salad for supper and we are going out to friends for dessert?  Do you know that is more food than I have eaten in a week?


----------



## pdswife

do you know you are lucky to be loved?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know that I am totally aware of how loved I am by him and am thankful everyday?


----------



## pdswife

isn't it a wonderful feeling ?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know it is the best feeling in the world?


----------



## suziquzie

does it feel better than stubbing your toe?


----------



## pdswife

the big toe...or the little tiny one?


----------



## suziquzie

do you know i jammed the one next to the little one into the corner of a wall like 2 months ago and it still hurts sometimes?


----------



## pdswife

can you believe that when David was three I was chasing him and I stubbed my big toe and it still hurts sometimes when the weather is cold or when I hike too much?


----------



## suziquzie

how can i not believe that after my toe story?


----------



## pdswife

do you think I would lie to you?


----------



## suziquzie

who cares what i think?


----------



## pdswife

don't I count?


----------



## suziquzie

how many can you count to?


----------



## pdswife

did you know math was my least favorite subject and that I SUCK at it?


----------



## suziquzie

do you think we were separated at birth?


----------



## pdswife

is your mother a pain?


----------



## suziquzie

lol am i on the phone with her?


----------



## pdswife

Should I feel sorry for you??


----------



## suziquzie

do i know anything or am i STOOOPID?


----------



## pdswife

would you like to make an even trade??  Mine for yours??


----------



## suziquzie

ok, so whats the point in that???? 

(does your loan money? )


----------



## pdswife

do you know that when grandpa died last year she got 800,000 and hasn't loaned me a penny????


----------



## suziquzie

do you need her to?


----------



## pdswife

can't I just want her to?  ( a gift would be nice, lol)


----------



## suziquzie

well, there is that... oops...
 isnt there that? 
 
did she give some to your bro's?


----------



## pdswife

lol... would she ever admit that?

Did I tell you that jail house bro has gotten his wife "with child"??


----------



## suziquzie

how long have they been married?


----------



## pdswife

lol...12 years?? is that right??


----------



## suziquzie

ooooo..... well..... better late than never? 

are you prepared to adopt? 
 
(sorry)


----------



## pdswife

do you know how NOT FUNNY that is???


----------



## suziquzie

do you know i apologize sincerely?


----------



## pdswife

do you know you are too too close to reality?  

( Paulie, David, Mom and I have all had LONG conversations about what 
will happen to that poor poor child)


----------



## suziquzie

can i take it since i have made myself medically barren?


----------



## pdswife

Do you know I trust you more than I would trust my mothers son??


----------



## suziquzie

what if i'm a 50 yr old fat dude?


----------



## pdswife

um... well, can I change my mind?


----------



## suziquzie

do you wonder what you're doing here talking to strangers sometimes?


----------



## pdswife

wouldn't I be crazy not to wonder?


----------



## LPBeier

hey, are you calling 50 old?


----------



## suziquzie

why cant i find a question for that question?


----------



## suziquzie

oops, am i in trouble???????


----------



## pdswife

did you put your foot in your mouth again??


----------



## suziquzie

isn't it a good thing i'm flexible????


----------



## pdswife

lol... can you do a back bend with your eyes closed?


----------



## suziquzie

do you know i'm too afraid to try that?


----------



## pdswife

would you try with your eyes open?


----------



## suziquzie

will there be a paramedic on site?


----------



## pdswife

wouldn't a sexy fireman do the trick?


----------



## suziquzie

could i have a well trained cop instead? 
(dh wants to go to cop school, thinks he's too old.)


----------



## pdswife

Well..if you have the cop...does that leave the fireman for ME?


----------



## suziquzie

Do you want the fireman I dated forever ago?


----------



## LPBeier

do you know I am totally fine with being 50 so you didn't do anything wrong at all?


----------



## babetoo

why would anyone dislike getting older? it is certainly better than the alternative.


----------



## LPBeier

Do you mean getting younger?


----------



## pdswife

do you think there are enough conversations going on here?


----------



## suziquzie

what are you talking about?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you think I missed all the good stuff?


----------



## pdswife

where were you last night?


----------



## suziquzie

where is anyone now?


----------



## GrantsKat

do I ever know where I am these days? lol


----------



## suziquzie

do you ever stop to think and forget to start?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know Im very forgetful?


----------



## suziquzie

what'd you say? 
(heehee)


----------



## GrantsKat

LOL...did I just say something?


----------



## suziquzie

whats your name again? wait.....

WHERE AM I????


----------



## pdswife

Are you in margaritaville?


----------



## suziquzie

did you know i'm attempting drying out again?


----------



## GrantsKat

wouldnt that be a nice place to visit?


----------



## pdswife

Do you think it's possible to dry out in seattle?


----------



## suziquzie

does it snow there in sept like it did on greys anatomy last week????


----------



## pdswife

Do you know the weather guy just said it's going to snow in the mountains tonight???


----------



## suziquzie

so you will be staying far away from the mountains then wont you?


----------



## pdswife

Haven't I told you I live on "blank Mountain"??


----------



## suziquzie

so will you be moving to mexico today then?


----------



## pdswife

Would you like to come help me pack?


----------



## suziquzie

well who would help me pack to get there to help you pack?


----------



## GrantsKat

can I help you?


----------



## suziquzie

lol, do you think anyone can really help me???


----------



## GrantsKat

lol, didnt you know that I was a shrink in a past life?


----------



## suziquzie

how many of those do you have?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you want me to count ALL of them?


----------



## pdswife

What do you think I was "before" ??


----------



## suziquzie

were you a travel agent?


----------



## pdswife

Did I only arrange trips to Mexico and Greece and did I get fired because I gave them away for FREE???


----------



## suziquzie

who did you give them to?


----------



## pdswife

Don't you remember the wonderful time on Paros?


----------



## suziquzie

did my forgetfulness kick in again?


----------



## pdswife

Shall I send you a photo to remind you?


----------



## suziquzie

do you have a pic of ME in Paros?


----------



## pdswife

Paros Greece: Travel guide to Paros Island, Cyclades Islands   Can you see yourself or are you taking the photos?


----------



## suziquzie

can a choose none of the above?


----------



## pdswife

do you have photoshop, can you paste yourself in?


----------



## suziquzie

wouldn't it hurt my head to figure out how to use photoshop?!?


----------



## pdswife

would your head feel like mine does then?


----------



## suziquzie

would a drink help?


----------



## pdswife

Do you think it would be wise to mix a drink with pain meds?


----------



## suziquzie

do you know its propbably not?


----------



## pdswife

isn't that sad?


----------



## suziquzie

are you happier now?


----------



## pdswife

isn't there always something to be happier about?


----------



## pdswife

is it true that talking to yourself is a sign that you're going crazy?


----------



## suziquzie

isn't it only if you answer that you're crazy?


----------



## pdswife

do any of us answer?


----------



## suziquzie

so are we all uncrazy?


----------



## pdswife

is that what the problem is??


----------



## suziquzie

should we go back to looney?


----------



## pdswife

shall I buy you a ticket?


----------



## suziquzie

is it cold and raining there?


----------



## pdswife

Can't you feel the sun?


----------



## suziquzie

isn;t it hard to when its just about gone down for the night?


----------



## pdswife

don't you know it's always out in looneyville?


----------



## suziquzie

is it imaginary?


----------



## pdswife

does it have to be?


----------



## suziquzie

then dont i live there (here) already?


----------



## pdswife

if that's true...shouldn't we be happy all the time?


----------



## suziquzie

do you know so far so good today?


----------



## pdswife

do you know... I CAN'T say that...?


----------



## suziquzie

whatsa matter?


----------



## pdswife

do you know...if I said it out loud it would seem like nothing?


----------



## suziquzie

aren't you typing it not saying it?


----------



## pdswife

ok...Paul and I got in a small "push and pull" as I like to call them last night
and then.. I got up early...drove 25 miles to a job fair that was only 20 miles away (yes..I got a little lost again) drove around the parking lot for another 10 minutes looking for a place to park...finally found one...walked up to the door only to find a note that the fair had been cancelled!!!....went to sears and paid 18$ for 2 pair of underware for paul..drove home...more pushing and pulling...david and shannon are coming for dinner...house is a mess...dinner and dessert are not started...head hurts...see don't you think it's just a bunch of NOTHINGS????


----------



## suziquzie

doesn't a bunch of nothing add up to everything?
(i was wondering why you posted so EARLY this morning!!!! )


----------



## pdswife

lol  don't you know that was at 3 my time and I just couldn't sleep??


----------



## suziquzie

did you get your nap yet?


----------



## pdswife

Isn't it already time to start our dinner??


----------



## suziquzie

how can i start if I have no idea yet????
(and no mustard)


----------



## pdswife

don't ya just put one foot in front of the other?


----------



## suziquzie

are we going for a walk?


----------



## pdswife

wouldn't we melt with all the rain out there?


----------



## suziquzie

did you know the rain ran away when I went to bed?


----------



## pdswife

why did you send it here?


----------



## suziquzie

can it go backwards?


----------



## pdswife

do you want it back?


----------



## suziquzie

do you know i do believe your rain today is supposed to be mine on friday when I have to drive around all morning?


----------



## pdswife

hey, can you tell me why my onions are not turning brown yet??


----------



## suziquzie

doesn't it take a LONG time?


----------



## pdswife

hasn't it been a long time ????   Do you think I have too many onions for the size of pan...or that the heats not high enough or maybe that I added too much butter??


----------



## suziquzie

how many onions did you put in what?


----------



## pdswife

Dang...would you believe I forgot to count the darn things?


----------



## suziquzie

LOL, how can you count when you can't see thru the onion tears?


----------



## pdswife

didn't I tell you they were sweet onions not the kind that make you cry?


----------



## suziquzie

do you know onions dont hurt my eyes when i wear my contacts while cutting?


----------



## pdswife

do you know why??


----------



## suziquzie

is it because the contacts are suffocating my poor eyes?


----------



## pdswife

can you see with out them??


----------



## suziquzie

do you know my nose must be about 12 inches from what i'm trying to see without them?


----------



## pdswife

Do you know I'm very excited to be going to the eye dr next week???


----------



## suziquzie

are you getting eye-fixin' surgery?


----------



## babetoo

don't you feel a little scared?


----------



## pdswife

hell no!  ( opps, that isn't a question is it...don't ya know nobody is allowed to cut on my eyes??????


----------



## suziquzie

doesn't that sound very very icky?


----------



## pdswife

have I told you that I am a very very very big chicken??????


----------



## suziquzie

how well do you cluck?


----------



## pdswife

isn't it more of a screach?


----------



## suziquzie

are your pnions still making you screech?


----------



## pdswife

is that onions or opinions??


----------



## suziquzie

lol could it be a little of both?


----------



## pdswife

how about opinions about onions?


----------



## babetoo

pdswife said:


> hell no! ( opps, that isn't a question is it...don't ya know nobody is allowed to cut on my eyes??????


 
don't you know i feel exactly the same way.


----------



## suziquzie

whats the plan today?


----------



## pdswife

can I clean house, go get some stuff I forgot at the store, have drinks with friends and then sushi at home with hubby??


----------



## GrantsKat

can you eat some sushi for me too? (I love it!)


----------



## pdswife

Do you like homemade sushi??


----------



## GrantsKat

is it different from the restaurant sushi?


----------



## pdswife

well...do you know this is only the second time we've made it so...we are still learning to make it as good as "they" can?


----------



## GrantsKat

what kind of fish do you use?


----------



## pdswife

How do scallops and tuna sound?


----------



## GrantsKat

can I say yummy?


----------



## pdswife

I don't know...can you? 

( don't ya just hate it when I say that??)


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know I tried & I certainly can say it? (but my kids want to know whats so yummy now)


----------



## pdswife

have you ever given them a piece??


----------



## GrantsKat

do I have to share it with them?


----------



## pdswife

isn't that the polite thing to do?


----------



## GrantsKat

do I always have to be polite?


----------



## pdswife

are you like me and every once in a while get the urge to be "evil"?


----------



## GrantsKat

isnt it ok to be a little evil every know & again?


----------



## pdswife

Don't ya think it's good for the soul?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know I thinks its better for my sanity?


----------



## pdswife

What's the most evil thing you've ever done>?>?


----------



## GrantsKat

can you keep it a secret?


----------



## pdswife

hehehehe,  I can but can the 50,000 other people reading these posts?


----------



## GrantsKat

didnt we just post on secrets not too long ago?


----------



## pdswife

are 
we starting to repeat ourselves???


----------



## GrantsKat

is this thread just 15,000 posts of repetition?


----------



## pdswife

isn't 15,000 posts of happy times and friendship builders?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know I think you are right?


----------



## pdswife

isn't it better to see the happy side of life?


----------



## GrantsKat

maybe Im too negative sometimes?


----------



## pdswife

oh..did you think I meant that?


----------



## suziquzie

well what DID you mean?


----------



## pdswife

Did I mean that happy is easier?


----------



## Saphellae

Who would want to be sad all the time anyways?


----------



## pdswife

Who is sad?


----------



## suziquzie

should I be?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you have a good reason to be?


----------



## pdswife

have a reason to be what?


----------



## GrantsKat

should we wait for suzi to explain?


----------



## pdswife

isn't today her day off...where is she hiding??


----------



## GrantsKat

maybe at wally world?


----------



## babetoo

don't you think that is a good place to hide?


----------



## pdswife

Kathe, do you realize...we don't have a wallyworld around here????


----------



## suziquzie

are you talkin' about me again?


----------



## pdswife

would we ever say anything bad??


----------



## GrantsKat

what can we say that is good?


----------



## pdswife

Can we say she's pretty, she's nice, she's good, she's sweet, she's a good mom, a good wife, a good friend ??


----------



## GrantsKat

can I say the same about you?


----------



## pdswife

and I about you??

(thank you btw, I needed to hear that today)


----------



## GrantsKat

are you having a bad day today?


----------



## pdswife

Do you know today is better but
yesterday and Friday weren't so hot?


----------



## GrantsKat

did something bad happen?


----------



## pdswife

Did you know.. my migraines have been lasting two days instead of 8 hours...?


----------



## GrantsKat

wow! do you have a prescription for them?


----------



## suziquzie

would my bottle of red wine help?


----------



## pdswife

eeeeekkkkkk don't ya know red wine will give me a bad one?


----------



## suziquzie

ooooo sorry.... could I mix ya a martini?


----------



## pdswife

lol... didn't we decide that booze and popping pain pills was a no no??


----------



## suziquzie

what is it about sundays that starts that conversation?


----------



## pdswife

Is it the down right FEAR of Mondays?


----------



## suziquzie

how can that be if monday is my friday (supposed to be) and you aren't working?


----------



## pdswife

Did you just say you were working on Monday this week and isn't Paul working and won't that leaving me alone and don't I (kind of ) have to look for a job??


----------



## suziquzie

but did you know i CANT CANT CANT work tuesday wed OR thurs this week so I actually get to be here a little those days?


----------



## pdswife

PPPPPOOOOOPPPPPP !!!!  Do you know I have to go to the dentist on TUESDAY and the eye dr and costco on THURS??? so I will be on here LESS on those days?


----------



## suziquzie

well.... what if I said tues is aunt in the garden day and nathan goes to the dr on wed???


----------



## pdswife

Don't you think you should plan your schedule around MINE?


----------



## suziquzie

didn't i just do that??? does costco take ALL DAY??????????????????????


----------



## pdswife

lol... do you know I hate costco so much I get there get what I need and escape as fast as I can????


----------



## suziquzie

can I go with you because we let our membership run out when we didn;t need baby formula and 2 different diaper sizes anymore?


----------



## pdswife

Can you get here by Thursday?


----------



## suziquzie

if i take the car what will tj drive to work?


----------



## pdswife

doesn't he drive a truck?


----------



## suziquzie

didn't you know he sold that truck and has to drive the car 65 miles 1 way to get to the employers' truck?


----------



## pdswife

is that 65 miles each way every day?


----------



## suziquzie

yes maam.... crazy isn't it?


----------



## pdswife

goodness.... if I was in to praying do you know I'd pray for a job for him MUCH closer to home??


----------



## suziquzie

how sick is it that he's making more money driving for someone else and spending $100 a week for commuting gas instead of owning his truck and not commuting?


----------



## pdswife

can you pretend this is a question??

It sucks. It just plain sucks!


----------



## suziquzie

amn't I good at pretending?


----------



## pdswife

If you have three children don't you have to be good at pretending?


----------



## suziquzie

can i pretend to not have a nice buzz right now?


----------



## pdswife

Hey, how come you can be buzzing and I can't??


----------



## suziquzie

didn't i ask if you wanted a martini?


----------



## pdswife

but...did you ask me if I wanted tequila??


----------



## suziquzie

does tequila make your clothes fall off??


----------



## pdswife

Do you know I'm only allowed to drink it if Paulie is
there to babysit me?


----------



## suziquzie

LOL i suppose that answers that doesn't it?


----------



## pdswife

Are you a happy drinker or do you get sad?


----------



## suziquzie

can i tell you how happy i am right now?


----------



## pdswife

Do you know that makes me happy????Gigggggleeeegiggggleeeeegiggggle


----------



## pdswife

(I really do wish you lived closer!!)


----------



## suziquzie

do you know you just spelled the sound I made?


----------



## GrantsKat

can I join in ladies?


----------



## suziquzie

do you know we missed you?


----------



## pdswife

HI, where have you been and why do you always show up when we have to leave??


----------



## suziquzie

how come she said hi but not goodbye?


----------



## pdswife

She left again..do you think she doesn't really like us??


----------



## suziquzie

could the boys be making her CrAzY?


----------



## pdswife

Can we do any thing to bring sanity back to her life?


----------



## suziquzie

how would I know how to do THAT???


----------



## pdswife

Do you want to know the secret??


----------



## suziquzie

why wouldn't I?


----------



## pdswife

Well do you know all you have to do is....












let them little uns grow up and kick um out the door.


----------



## suziquzie

how is that a secret?


----------



## pdswife

did I goof again??


----------



## suziquzie

did you know I have to wait 15 years and 27 days (or so who's counting) til the last one is 18?


----------



## babetoo

don't you know that when they do leave home that you will miss them?


----------



## suziquzie

isn't that why i'm not counting..... very often?


----------



## pdswife

Do you only count on days that end in Y??


----------



## suziquzie

isn't that all of them?


----------



## GrantsKat

is there a day of the week that I dont know about?


----------



## pdswife

which days do you know about?


----------



## suziquzie

can i forget about the work ones?


----------



## pdswife

Do you need my permission?


----------



## suziquzie

but then wouldnt i forget where i am right now?


----------



## pdswife

can't you just look around and see that you are at home sweet home?


----------



## suziquzie

is this my home now in the break closet
?!?!?


----------



## pdswife

Why did I think you had today off?


----------



## suziquzie

is it because you were thinking positive?


----------



## pdswife

Don't I always?


----------



## suziquzie

dont you ever think crappy just once?


----------



## pdswife

lol...or maybe two or six times a day??


----------



## suziquzie

how about now?


----------



## pdswife

would that depend on if I can find the blue folder that I've seem to have lost (it has an important paper in it that I need)?????


----------



## suziquzie

is it over there?


----------



## pdswife

Do yo know..it's not anywhere I've looked so far...do you think maybe it's in the car?


----------



## suziquzie

did you take it for a ride?


----------



## pdswife

Do you know I"m hoping Paulie took it for a ride this morning when he took my car to work??


----------



## suziquzie

is that like taking a drive to make a baby sleep?


----------



## pdswife

Did that work with your kids?


----------



## suziquzie

do you know it worked great.... until we got home?


----------



## pdswife

Well do you know you are lucky it worked for awhile... do you know david SCREAMED bloody murder everytime we put him in the car from the time we drove home from the hospital until he was about three years old?????


----------



## suziquzie

does it not suprise you that legogirl did that until she was 1 or so?


----------



## pdswife

Did you stay home a lot??


----------



## suziquzie

isn't it a good thing we didn't have much of anywhere to go back then?


----------



## pdswife

don't you think it's a good thing that you didn't have to drive back and forth to Oregon like I did...???


----------



## suziquzie

why did you have to do that, could you just say NO MY KID SCREAMS AND IT SUCKS!???


----------



## pdswife

Did you know.. that the road to OREGON only goes to OREGON it does not come to washington....???????????????????????????  Do you know how angry this has made me for over 30 years???


----------



## suziquzie

do you think you may be familiar with my "guilt for no apparent reason" issues?


----------



## pdswife

do you know that at least five times a day you make me laugh and that is why 
I keep coming back to DC??


----------



## suziquzie

would you call it being funny or a smart... ???


----------



## pdswife

can't it be a little of both?


----------



## suziquzie

isn't that the diplomatic way?


----------



## pdswife

Isn't it the truth?


----------



## suziquzie

did I drop the ball on this one???


----------



## GrantsKat

what did I miss again???


----------



## suziquzie

what happened to you last evening?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know that when I signed on , y'all were leaving to have dinner?


----------



## suziquzie

didn't we get back fast enough?


----------



## GrantsKat

is anything ever fast enough?


----------



## suziquzie

do you know my computer certainly isn't?


----------



## GrantsKat

lol, do you think our computers are related?


----------



## pdswife

Do they have the same mother board?


----------



## suziquzie

is yours "home-made" too?


----------



## suziquzie

LOL Trish!!!!!!


----------



## pdswife

glad to add a giggle!!


----------



## lifesaver

what makes you giggle?


----------



## suziquzie

could it be something funny?


----------



## GrantsKat

are you in a funny mood this morning?


----------



## suziquzie

does my hair looking funny count?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you have bed-head?


----------



## suziquzie

why didn't the shower make it go away?


----------



## GrantsKat

lol, is your hair as stubborn as my kids are?


----------



## suziquzie

could it be even more?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you think thats even possible?


----------



## suziquzie

have you seen my hair today??


----------



## GrantsKat

can you take a picture of it?


----------



## suziquzie

lol do you know dh will think i've lost it?


----------



## GrantsKat

cant he be in the picture with you?


----------



## suziquzie

while he's snoring on the couch?


----------



## GrantsKat

couldnt that pic be used as blackmail?


----------



## lifesaver

what does your hair look like?


----------



## suziquzie

do you know what a birds nest flattened by a steam roller looks like?


----------



## GrantsKat

dont you know all I have to do is look in the mirror to see that?


----------



## pdswife

can it be as bad as mine right now?


----------



## GrantsKat

are we all having bad hair days today?


----------



## pdswife

Did we all go to bed with wet hair?


----------



## GrantsKat

or could it be that I had a very restless sleep?


----------



## pdswife

Oh I'm sorry... do you have some coffee to drink?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know I already had my 2 cup limit?


----------



## pdswife

on days like today do you go past your limit?


----------



## lifesaver

did you know that i like my coffee black?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know I wish I could, but it bothers my stomach? (old age I suppose lol)


----------



## pdswife

lol...yeah... what are you 25??


----------



## GrantsKat

didnt you know that Im 39? (well in 2 months but whos counting!)


----------



## lifesaver

what are you counting?


----------



## pdswife

fingers and toes?


----------



## GrantsKat

wouldnt that be better than months & years?


----------



## pdswife

aren't the months and years where the memories are made?


----------



## GrantsKat

but dont they go by SO fast?


----------



## pdswife

isn't that why you should count them and pay attention?


----------



## suziquzie

wouldn't you rather just forget about them adding up?


----------



## pdswife

Shouldn't we add them with pride?


----------



## suziquzie

does it depend if you look your age?


----------



## pdswife

are you counting that backwards?


----------



## suziquzie

do you know I got carded at the liqour store last week???


----------



## pdswife

isn't that cool!!!!!!???????????


----------



## suziquzie

do you think thats why i keep going back to the liqour store?


----------



## pdswife

Um....well, ok...do you want to use that as an excuse?


----------



## suziquzie

can i?


----------



## GrantsKat

does there have to be a reason to have a drink?


----------



## suziquzie

whats your best reason?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know its quite simply "Because Im the MOM" ?


----------



## suziquzie

who needs more reason than that??? 
cheers!!!!!


----------



## GrantsKat

are you using my excuse right now?


----------



## suziquzie

is it ok if I do?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know I have no problem sharing it with you?


----------



## suziquzie

sweet!!! are you using it with me???


----------



## GrantsKat

can I ?


----------



## suziquzie

why not?!?!


----------



## GrantsKat

maybe because I feel bad celebrating my anniversary alone tonight?


----------



## suziquzie

do you think you should BECAUSE you are celebrating alone?


----------



## pdswife

my son is 24 and doesn't live at home..can I use it any way?


----------



## suziquzie

can't anyone who's ever lived with a child use it?


----------



## pdswife

I wonder what Paul would say if he came home and found me drunk and sleeping under the table??


----------



## suziquzie

LOL do you think he'd really mind that??


----------



## pdswife

lol.. do you know that I know that he'd be PISSED with a capital P???


----------



## suziquzie

would drunk but not passed out under the table be ok?


----------



## pdswife

after this morning..don't ya think I should have the house clean, dinner cooked, apron and pearls on, newspaper waiting and slippers ready to hand him?


----------



## suziquzie

do you really really need to get AIM installed right now and explain this issue?!?


----------



## pdswife

where's that chat program on DC??


----------



## suziquzie

want me to go find the link?


----------



## pdswife

I found it..do you know I'm sitting in there waiting for you?


----------



## suziquzie

lol do you know i was off finding the link while you are sitting there?


----------



## pdswife

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f29/flash-chat-47095.html


----------



## GrantsKat

can I come too?


----------



## pdswife

Yes!


----------



## GrantsKat

oooooh trish. where did you go?


----------



## pdswife

Could I have gone to the circus?


----------



## GrantsKat

can I come too?


----------



## pdswife

Do you like cotton candy and elephants?


----------



## GrantsKat

will there be clowns?


----------



## pdswife

oh no... are you afraid of clowns??


----------



## suziquzie

dont clowns give you the creeps?


----------



## pdswife

can I be honest and say NO?


----------



## suziquzie

do you know they make me wonder why a grown man wants to put on make-up and play with little kids?


----------



## GrantsKat

did you have a bad experience with a clown when you were younger?


----------



## pdswife

Do you think Mr. King feels guilty for ruining clowns for so many people?


----------



## GrantsKat

lol, or maybe its the big red nose thats creepy?


----------



## pdswife

can you help me understand??


----------



## GrantsKat

do they give you the creeps also?


----------



## pdswife

no...and do you know I've read the book and seen the movie??


----------



## GrantsKat

well they dont bother me either, so maybe we should let suzi explain?


----------



## pdswife

can I ask her when she gets back from the dr??


----------



## GrantsKat

do you think she will join us then?


----------



## suziquzie

did you know i didnt go anywhere today?


----------



## pdswife

Didn't your son have a dr appointment?


----------



## suziquzie

wan't that yesterday?


----------



## pdswife

do you know since I stopped working I'm having a hard time with dates and times??


----------



## suziquzie

lol isn't it wonderful?


----------



## pdswife

lol... what if I forget something important??


----------



## suziquzie

if it was that important would you be able to forget it?


----------



## pdswife

wouldn't I forget my own head if it weren't attached sometimes??


----------



## suziquzie

are you very thankful for necks like I am?


----------



## pdswife

how did you know that my neck is my very most favorite body part?


----------



## GrantsKat

does that mean you never cover it up with turtlenecks?


----------



## pdswife

Don't you think that turtlenecks make necks look even longer


----------



## suziquzie

how did I end up with all either turtle neck or super low v-cut sweaters and none in the middle?


----------



## pdswife

did your MOM and TJ shop for you?


----------



## suziquzie

LOL who would buy which???


----------



## pdswife

ummm.. would your mom buy you the v-neck so someone would offer to pay for you to go to college?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you really have to ask that question???


----------



## suziquzie

do you know i actually picked them all out all by myself (ok TJ was with me)?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know my hubby cant help me shop?


----------



## pdswife

Why not Kathe?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know we would spend the WHOLE time in Victorias Secret?!?!?


----------



## pdswife

do you think I'm lucky that Paul doesn't like that kind of stuff?


----------



## GrantsKat

that depends, do you like that stuff?


----------



## suziquzie

do you know i think YES!


----------



## GrantsKat

are you talking about yourself or trish?lol


----------



## pdswife

Do you know.. I don't like it???


----------



## suziquzie

lol did we double post again? 
( i meant i think trish is lucky!!!)


----------



## GrantsKat

lol....why are you always trying to confuse me even more?


----------



## pdswife

Do you also think I'm lucky that he likes nude beaches?  lololololol


----------



## suziquzie

do you know i would not consider that part very lucky?


----------



## pdswife

Do you know ... I AGREE WITH YOU??


----------



## GrantsKat

does he want you to go with him?


----------



## pdswife

would you send your husband to a nude beach ALONE??


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know I went once & wont go again, because sunburned ta-tas are very painful?


----------



## suziquzie

LOL, do you know I used to do that in the tanning bed... on purpose?????


----------



## pdswife

lol.. didn't you where the proper sun protection?


----------



## pdswife

suziquzie said:


> LOL, do you know I used to do that in the tanning bed... on purpose?????


 

you got burned on purpose>?>???? WHY???


----------



## GrantsKat

lol, can i say nope, nada, nothing on me all?


----------



## suziquzie

do you know i thought the more i burned the tanner i would be when it went away? 
aren't 16 yr olds STOOOOPID???


----------



## pdswife

lol.. did you put baby oil on before laying in the tanning bed???


----------



## suziquzie

do you know i only did that out in the real sun on the days i wasn;t in the bed?


----------



## GrantsKat

did you know that sunbathing with a sprinkler constantly wetting you causes a BAD burn? (I DIDNT!)


----------



## pdswife

Does the water reflect the sunlight..causing twice the damage?


----------



## suziquzie

will you also be amazed if you are not diagnosed w/ skin cancer some day.... but lay out in the sun still anyway?


----------



## GrantsKat

see you knew that...why didnt I?


----------



## pdswife

Is it because you are not married to a man who KNOWS everything and tells you it daily??


----------



## suziquzie

does that annoy you just a little??


----------



## pdswife

do you know the one good thing my mother taught me was how to escape to a different reality??


----------



## suziquzie

could you teach me how instead of being a dweller?


----------



## GrantsKat

dont you think you handle things well?


----------



## suziquzie

do you know i take stupid things to heart too much?


----------



## GrantsKat

isnt that typical of most women?


----------



## suziquzie

so when dh says i'm over sensitive is he right or oblivious to the opposite sex?


----------



## GrantsKat

couldnt it be a little of both?


----------



## suziquzie

why are you so smart?


----------



## GrantsKat

huh....who me?


----------



## suziquzie

why not? 
am i crazy to run to walmart just for little black eyes for my little ghost and yarn for candy corn?


----------



## GrantsKat

will you have to take all the kids?


----------



## suziquzie

yeah, and get outta my sweats..... 
would it be smarter just to wait til after work tomorrow? 
(hee hee or go early)


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know I think you already made up your mind to wait?


----------



## suziquzie

do you know i second guess myself alot?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you I do too & its perfectly normal? (esp with a know-it-all hubby!! lol)


----------



## suziquzie

do you know i wouldnt call me normal in any sense of the word???


----------



## GrantsKat

isnt it cool to be different??


----------



## suziquzie

do you know i've always thought it made me a dork?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know that if youre a dork then Im a lame?


----------



## suziquzie

how so???


----------



## GrantsKat

could it be because Im dorkier than you???


----------



## suziquzie

how is that even possible?????


----------



## GrantsKat

do you think your the QUEEN dork????


----------



## suziquzie

dont i KNOW this as fact?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know I think youre WRONG?


----------



## suziquzie

LOL are you joining the CLUB then????


----------



## GrantsKat

didnt you know that Im the founder of the club???


----------



## suziquzie

is that the Suzi is wrong club?


----------



## GrantsKat

didnt you know its the kathe is ALWAYS wrong club??


----------



## suziquzie

lol is that why you're here all the time too?


----------



## GrantsKat

lol is this where all the "wrong" people go?


----------



## suziquzie

do we get to be right here sometimes?


----------



## GrantsKat

isnt that why we keep coming back?


----------



## suziquzie

does your hubby get jealous of your time here too?


----------



## elaine l

Did you know my hubby thinks I could find better ways to use my time?


----------



## suziquzie

but... could you? 
(i cant!)


----------



## elaine l

Do you know that I can't think of anything more productive?


----------



## suziquzie

who else will keep me sane when DH isn't around???


----------



## elaine l

How will you learn all those new recipes without this forum?


----------



## suziquzie

when will i get time (and $$) to actually do half of it?!?


----------



## elaine l

Who has money?


----------



## pdswife

do you know I just spent way toooo much??


----------



## suziquzie

are you gonna hear about it later?


----------



## pdswife

Do you know I already confessed and since it was all spent on stuff we needed boss man said "oh well"??


----------



## suziquzie

doesn't "oh well" mean "i already bitc...  complained about it yesterday so I'm not bothering"?


----------



## pdswife

naw... didn't you know that yesterday he was bitc about me not spending more at the same time he was bitcing about me not having a job??? lol...


----------



## suziquzie

can i just say i feel ya?????
alot????????????????????????????????/


----------



## pdswife

lol.. yes and do you know I would understand??


----------



## suziquzie

so why dont the boys?


----------



## pdswife

duh...is it because they are boys??


----------



## suziquzie

how can they be so smart and dumb at once?


----------



## pdswife

is that something we will ever understand??


----------



## suziquzie

do i understand anything?


----------



## pdswife

Don't you understand a lot more than you pretend to?


----------



## suziquzie

could it be i just stop arguing that I do know something because it wastes my breath?


----------



## pdswife

are you trying to say you stop because it's easier?


----------



## suziquzie

isn't it?


----------



## pdswife

but... is easy really the best??
( and I'm only asking because I know how you feel!)


----------



## suziquzie

how can it be best when it hurts so bad to shutup?


----------



## pdswife

don't ya think we need to come up with a new plan of action?


----------



## suziquzie

wont it just all go away once $$ problems and kids go away?


----------



## pdswife

Don't you think it's in their blood...won't they find something else they have to be right about and in charge of?


----------



## suziquzie

so then why dont they want to be in charge when you let them?


----------



## pdswife

Like when you ask them "what do you want for dinner????


----------



## suziquzie

why is it that i cant even start on that?!?!?


----------



## pdswife

are my questions too hard to deal with?  lol


----------



## suziquzie

would you say impossible to answer maybe?


----------



## pdswife

shall I start asking questions that can be answered with a yes or a no?


----------



## suziquzie

how do you give the answer of yes or no and have that be a question?


----------



## pdswife

why are you asking me that?


----------



## GrantsKat

isnt it because your smart?


----------



## pdswife

should you ask my teachers from highschool?


----------



## GrantsKat

were you the teachers pet?


----------



## pdswife

Do you know I was way back in second grade?


----------



## GrantsKat

did you bring your teacher an apple?


----------



## pdswife

No but do you know she bought me a Winnie the Pooh coloring book and colors too??


----------



## GrantsKat

how did you remember that??


----------



## pdswife

Are not happy memories in a sea of bad one easy to remember?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you really have more bad than good ones?


----------



## pdswife

Can we just say most of the HAPPY ones started after I met Paul?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know Im sorry to hear that?


----------



## pdswife

Do you know I used to be sorry too but.. then I decided that all of the "BEFORE" lead me to the "NOW" and the now is pretty dang wonderful so, it's all good??


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know that I can HEAR your happiness in your posts?


----------



## pdswife

I'm glad.  I really am happy now.  Life is good.  Paul has given me a life that I never even dreamed could be possible.  Love was something that I really didn't know could be real for me.  I know I complain about him sometimes... I'm human...but, he really is a keeper.

So...back to the game at hand.

Can you excuse me for 20 minutes??


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know I sure can??


----------



## pdswife

Do you know I'm back?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know you were missed??


----------



## pdswife

What did I miss??


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know just me getting a headache?


----------



## pdswife

Do you want some of my pain pills?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know ear plugs would work really well?


----------



## pdswife

Do you want me to mail you some of those too?


----------



## pdswife

or maybe, you could stick candy corn in your ears??


----------



## GrantsKat

lol, do you think thats the real reason suzi is making them???


----------



## pdswife

Does she you need them for the boys and I need them to drowned out Paul's "I told ya so's??


----------



## GrantsKat

yeah!, who would have thought that they could be so functional???


----------



## pdswife

lol.. so do you have any exciting plans for today?


----------



## GrantsKat

is cleaning considered exciting?


----------



## pdswife

doesn't it depend on if you're getting paid or not?


----------



## GrantsKat

dont ya think the "allowance" the hubby gives is supposed to be my pay? lol


----------



## pdswife

Do you get an allowance??


----------



## GrantsKat

isnt the money he gives me for the week, allowance?


----------



## pdswife

Do you get to spend it on YOU or do you have to pay bills with it?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know that its for gas & other expenses for the week?


----------



## pdswife

don't you think that allowance shoud be for FUN!!!???


----------



## suziquzie

do you know how fun it was to buy orange yarn at 7am?


----------



## GrantsKat

was the store at  least not crowded?


----------



## pdswife

were there other people buying orange yarn?


----------



## GrantsKat

did she disappear again?


----------



## pdswife

I wonder where she went?


----------



## GrantsKat

maybe shes getting ready to go out to dinner?


----------



## pdswife

Do you know what she's going to eat??


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know I hope its not tacos? lol


----------



## pdswife

lol  Or fish sticks?


----------



## GrantsKat

lol....do you know that now I want some fish sticks? = )


----------



## pdswife

do you mind if I DON"T join you??


----------



## GrantsKat

lol doesnt that mean more for me?


----------



## pdswife

Don't you still have to share with three little ones?


----------



## GrantsKat

what if they dont like them?


----------



## pdswife

Doesn't that prove how smart they are?


----------



## GrantsKat

are they still smart when they break almost everything?


----------



## babetoo

have you ever seen a kid that didn't like fish sticks.


----------



## lifesaver

why would any kid not like fish sticks?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know that all 3 of mine dont like them?


----------



## pdswife

Do you know that I am proud of them?


----------



## suziquzie

can i have thier fish sticks??


----------



## lifesaver

why would you wan't the fish sticks wheh you can have a salad?


----------



## suziquzie

lol, can i have both?


----------



## babetoo

do you know of any reason you can't?


----------



## suziquzie

could it be that I dont have either fish sticks OR salad fixins in the house???


----------



## lifesaver

wouldn't you prefer to have all those good and wonderful vegetables?


----------



## pdswife

Would you rather have tomatoes or potatoes?


----------



## suziquzie

can i just drink my dinner??


----------



## pdswife

are we back to that again??


----------



## lifesaver

can i have the tomatoes?


----------



## pdswife

will you put lots of salt on them?


----------



## suziquzie

will they come with basil, fresh mozz cheese, evoo, s&p?????


----------



## pdswife

or will they be green and friend in olive oil?


----------



## suziquzie

have you ever had those?


----------



## pdswife

Should I have them again?


----------



## suziquzie

are they any good?


----------



## pdswife

Do you know I really really like them?


----------



## lifesaver

can i have ranch dressing on them instead of salt?


----------



## pdswife

Do you have any in your pantry?


----------



## suziquzie

how is it that this place makes a not hungry person suddenly starving?


----------



## lifesaver

can i keep it in the refer instead?


----------



## pdswife

Don't you have to after it's opened?


----------



## lifesaver

can i open the beans?


----------



## pdswife

are the refried beans or dried beans?


----------



## lifesaver

ARE WE ALL HAVING FUN YET /


----------



## suziquzie

aren't we always?


----------



## pdswife

can't ya hear us giggle?


----------



## jabbur

Giggle?  Then what's that coming out of your nose?


----------



## pdswife

Isn't it tea?


----------



## suziquzie

oh.... am i alone on my drink again?


----------



## pdswife

Did you know I drank almost a whole beer last night?


----------



## lifesaver

can i take a nap?


----------



## pdswife

do you need a blankie?


----------



## suziquzie

want me to knit you one?


----------



## lifesaver

can you  knit me one?


----------



## suziquzie

do you know i wish i could knit and cook all day and not get REALLY BIG?


----------



## lifesaver

what do you all day?


----------



## suziquzie

dont you know I either play with bagels or herd children depending on the day??


----------



## pdswife

Did you know she makes me laugh when she's not herding and baking and selling bagels?


----------



## suziquzie

can i do that professionally.... or do i need a professional.....


----------



## pdswife

Do you have a degree in laughter?


----------



## lifesaver

do i have to have a degree to laugh?


----------



## suziquzie

where do you get that degree?


----------



## jabbur

Doesn't Ringling Brothers have a Clown University Degree?


----------



## suziquzie

do you think i could teach the class?


----------



## babetoo

i don't see why not, do you?


----------



## pdswife

Shall I give the teacher an apple?


----------



## jabbur

Suzie, weren't you their inspiration for the class in the first place?


----------



## pdswife

Can I have the desk in the front row?


----------



## jabbur

What are you a brown- noser?


----------



## pdswife

Don't you know I have bad vision and like to see the chalk board?


----------



## lifesaver

what is it that you are wanting to see?


----------



## suziquzie

did you know they dont use chalk anymore its dry erase boards?


----------



## GrantsKat

so they dont have to clean the erasers anymore?


----------



## suziquzie

did you ever have to bang those things out?


----------



## GrantsKat

lol, wasnt that what all the kids wanted to do?


----------



## suziquzie

didn't it make you sneeze?


----------



## GrantsKat

and look like a ghost?


----------



## suziquzie

should that be my trick-or-treat costume?


----------



## GrantsKat

wouldnt it be easy to make?


----------



## suziquzie

wouldnt I need to find chalk, a board and erasers first?


----------



## jabbur

Couldn't you substitute flour for chalk dust?


----------



## suziquzie

do you know i do that to myself on a regular basis at work?


----------



## GrantsKat

are you a messy bagel maker? lol


----------



## suziquzie

how is it possible to be so messy and yet a neat freak???


----------



## GrantsKat

do you have split personalities?


----------



## suziquzie

is that the problem????


----------



## GrantsKat

wouldnt it make life more interesting?


----------



## suziquzie

do you know it makes me chase my tail??


----------



## jabbur

Doesn't that make you dizzy?


----------



## pdswife

can you take a pill for that?


----------



## LPBeier

So, can anyone just jump into this conversation or do I need to figure it out first?   (glad to be back with my crazy questioning friends!)


----------



## pdswife

Do you want to risk your life again by playing with us??


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I think this is one place I feel sane these days?  

(comparing it to tying weights to my leg and hanging it over the end of the bed or having two people press it as hard as they can to straighten it!)


----------



## pdswife

now that just dosn't sound like fun DOES IT?????


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I really did miss this place?


----------



## pdswife

Is it the first place you come in the morning and the last place you visit at night?


----------



## jabbur

Don't you know that it is?


----------



## pdswife

Do you think we need a 12 step program?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you think that is a little drastic?


----------



## pdswife

Hi my name is Trish and I'm hooked on DC... ummm do you think that sounds bad???  lololol


----------



## LPBeier

Hi, my name is Laurie and I went one week with out DC but had a relapse on Saturday and am hooked once again.  Doesn't that sound worse?


----------



## pdswife

lol.. Do you think we need an intervention?


----------



## LPBeier

Or do you think the world would be a better place if MORE people were addicted to DC?


----------



## pdswife

can we hand pick the people??


----------



## GrantsKat

or can we vote on who can join?


----------



## LPBeier

Would you have voted me in if you had the choice?


----------



## pdswife

Do you know I would have!!!????


----------



## jabbur

Can't you tell we all have good taste here?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I would have voted for all of you as well?  (and No, this is not another opportunity to start the Barney song!)


----------



## pdswife

I love you..do you love me 
should we hang Barney from the tree..?

opps sorry... lol

Do you know I think we are all pretty cool people?


----------



## suziquzie

Is it because we all like to cook?


----------



## Jeekinz

You guys still play this game?


----------



## suziquzie

LOL!!!!!!! MOON!!!!!!!

Why, are you feeling left out?


----------



## Jeekinz

suziquzie said:


> LOL!!!!!!! MOON!!!!!!!
> 
> Why, are you feeling left out?


 
Nope, like my moon?


----------



## suziquzie

Is that really YOUR moon or is it the little round guys moon??


----------



## Jeekinz

<---animated question..... no?


----------



## LPBeier

Has this thread gotten out of control while I have been away? LOL!!!!


----------



## suziquzie

would i do that???


----------



## LPBeier

Why would I be pointing the finger at you?


----------



## suziquzie

LOL what finger are you pointing?!?!?


----------



## LPBeier

Would you believe my pointer (one beside the thumb?) But don't you know that if you point your finger at someone you have three others pointing back at you?


----------



## suziquzie

do you know i ALWAYS think there's someone pointing at me?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know you I believe you are not as paranoid and insecure as you would like us to believe LOL!!! (going for my walk, be back soon).


----------



## suziquzie

LOL, do you know DH thinks I'm mental becasue of how insecure I am????


----------



## jabbur

and somehow he still finds a way to live with you?


----------



## suziquzie

can you imagine?


----------



## jabbur

Who woulda thunk it?


----------



## suziquzie

doesn't it hurt to think too much?


----------



## pdswife

do you think it would be fun to live with suzi?


----------



## babetoo

certainly would be interesting, don't you think?


----------



## suziquzie

good interesting or bad interesting????


----------



## jabbur

What difference does that make?


----------



## pdswife

Wouldn't it always almost be good?


----------



## jabbur

Would we be allowed to play with the legos?


----------



## pdswife

lol.. do you think Lego girl would share?


----------



## LPBeier

would she make us put them in our noses?


----------



## babetoo

i hope not, don't you?


----------



## suziquzie

do you know she's moved on to babies now?


----------



## GrantsKat

does she stick anything in the babies noses?


----------



## LPBeier

You are talking baby DOLLS....right?


----------



## pdswife

Don't they have to be very small legos to fit in dolly noses?


----------



## LPBeier

Aren't dolly noses actually just indentations?


----------



## pdswife

Do you have a doll you can check?


----------



## GrantsKat

does a cabbage patch kid count as a doll?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know my Mom bought one of the original dolls made by the cabbage patch guy and my Dad still has it?  Would you believe my sister checked them on EBay and they are going for around $1,000 and up?  (These aren't cabbage patch, they are bigger and hers originally was almost $200)


----------



## pdswife

Do you know how much I wanted a cabbage patch doll but never got one of them or an easy bake oven either?????


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know I had a holly hobbie easy back oven?


----------



## pdswife

Do you think that helped you become a great baker??


----------



## GrantsKat

or maybe a lousy baker?


----------



## pdswife

Are you really lousy at anything?


----------



## GrantsKat

doesnt that depend on who you ask?


----------



## pdswife

Isn't it really YOUR opinion that matters most?


----------



## GrantsKat

what if my opinion is jaded from others always talking negative about me?


----------



## pdswife

Then don't you need to surround yourself with better nicer people?


----------



## GrantsKat

why are you always right?  = )


----------



## pdswife

isn't it because I've "been there and done that" and it all sucks and I've promised myself never to let myself or those I care about to ever ever do it again?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know thats why you are such a good friend?


----------



## pdswife

Do you think I'm a bit "pushy" at times?


----------



## GrantsKat

isnt ok to be pushy, when its called for?


----------



## pdswife

lol...again  isn't that up to the person being pushed??


----------



## GrantsKat

arent some people too dumb to even know that they NEED to be pushed?


----------



## pdswife

do you have a point there?

( gotta go now... the day awaits...and the list is long)!!


----------



## jabbur

and aren't they the ones to resist pushing so much they go the opposite way?


----------



## suziquzie

will someone push me outta the break closet?


----------



## pdswife

can't we pull you back in?


----------



## suziquzie

can i finish making muffin batter and cream cheese first?


----------



## pdswife

you make cream cheese?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you have 31 different flavors?


----------



## suziquzie

do you know its just mixing stuff into plain stuff to make flavored stuff?


----------



## GrantsKat

isnt that alot of STUFF?


----------



## suziquzie

do you know i gotta go now and mix stuff to make cranberry walnut?


----------



## cara

do you know we will have Schitzel for dinner?


----------



## LPBeier

Cara, do you know how long it has been since I have seen you here?  (hope all is well)


----------



## pdswife

YES, where have you been
??


----------



## suziquzie

did she go back?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know Im back?


----------



## suziquzie

from where?


----------



## GrantsKat

my rubber room????


----------



## LPBeier

do you know I am back but I am going again)  Just for a walk.


----------



## suziquzie

is is quiet in there? 
would they let you have a crochet hook??


----------



## GrantsKat

wouldnt that be considered a weapon? lol


----------



## suziquzie

doesnt the yarn make it worse?


----------



## GrantsKat

lol, do you think I could crochet an escape route?


----------



## suziquzie

ooooo, what color would you make it?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know that purple is my fav color?


----------



## suziquzie

do you know i think it's lauries' too?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know that you are right and that I have loved purple since I was a little girl....before purple was cool?


----------



## suziquzie

was Prince the same way?


----------



## GrantsKat

hasnt he changed his name?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know he did change it to something totally unpronounceable (so they called him "The Artist formerly known as Prince") but since he got out of his contract with the record company he has gone back to Prince?


----------



## suziquzie

did you know he was from MN?


----------



## GrantsKat

are there a lot of different people in MN?


----------



## suziquzie

aren't there even differenter people in FL, like the ones I always see on COPS?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know we have a lot of different people here in BC too?


----------



## pdswife

Bad boys
bad boys
what ya gonna do???


----------



## LPBeier

Where is everyone?


----------



## pdswife

Can't you see me??


----------



## LPBeier

Would you believe I can now?  Do you know how lonely I was feeling?


----------



## pdswife

Do you have a teddy bear to hug??


----------



## LPBeier

Will my puppies work?  (One is at my feet right now).

Do you know how stupid I feel because I answered your PM and forgot to say a big THANK YOU for thinking of me?


----------



## pdswife

lol.. puppies will work!!  Better than a teddy since they hug back..kind of!
No thank you needed.  I've wanted to do this for while but... haven't had the chance.

Hey, that wasn't a question was it??


----------



## LPBeier

Does it matter as long as there is a question in the post?


----------



## pdswife

Do you it makes some people jumpy if the question comes later in the post?


----------



## LPBeier

(Well, at the moment jumping makes my leg hurt so it was safe with me)  Did you know that I have your signature line in a little plaque on my fridge and DH bought it for me on my first birthday after we got married?


----------



## pdswife

Wow!!  REALLY??


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I totally love it and it really describes our marriage to a tee?


----------



## pdswife

Ours too...but do you know sometimes I catch him looking at me anyway??


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know my UPS on my computer just went off and I thought we had a power failure but it was the battery?  Would you believe I was able to get on my hands and KNEES (both of them) to fix it and was able to get back up again?


----------



## pdswife

wow..do you know I would have NO IDEA how to do that???


----------



## LPBeier

Turn your UPS off and on or kneel and get back up? 
(sorry, couldn't resist - do I still get my present?)


----------



## pdswife

um...would you rather have one big one or two small ones?

( though really..you may not have a choice..lol)


----------



## LPBeier

Can I just leave it to you?


----------



## pdswife

lol.. don't you really have too??


----------



## LPBeier

Would you mind if I left for awhile to go ice my leg and fold laundry....you know I have learned to do them both at the same time?


----------



## pdswife

Do you use frozen peas?? Do you know that they 'fold around your knee??


----------



## jabbur

Don't you know that peas get mushy when they thaw and frozen bags of popcorn work better and can be refrozen?


----------



## LPBeier

do you know I have, but I actually have three ice bags I got from the hospital?  (They tie around the leg and you can refill them with ice).  Do you think maybe I could fill them with peas?  LOL!!


----------



## pdswife

can I use that Idea the next time I have a headache??


----------



## suziquzie

can you just put cold pea soup on your head?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I made some in the crockpot the other day?  Would you put it in the ice bag or just pour?


----------



## pdswife

wouldn't pouring be kind of messy?


----------



## suziquzie

isn't it better than dunking?


----------



## pdswife

wouldn't you get a yummy mouth full if you dunked?


----------



## suziquzie

is it good for your hair, like mayo?


----------



## pdswife

would your hair turn GREEN?


----------



## suziquzie

would this be before or after it was all stuck together?


----------



## pdswife

are peas and carrots hard to remove from hair?


----------



## suziquzie

do you know there's something i actually dont know even after 3 kids?


----------



## pdswife

Do you know my two cousins once tried to wash their hair with A and D ointment?


----------



## suziquzie

did they have red, itchy hair????


----------



## pdswife

How did you know one was a red head?


----------



## suziquzie

do i have esp?


----------



## pdswife

Did I send you one of the horrid family christmas photos?


----------



## suziquzie

why would you do that?


----------



## pdswife

To share the joy????


----------



## suziquzie

do you know i never share ours just cuz i look so stoooopid?


----------



## pdswife

Should I believe that or is it just SUZI being SUZI again??


----------



## suziquzie

which is worse?


----------



## pdswife

Can you repeat after me... Suzi is nice, Suzi is good, Suzi is cute, Suzi is smart Can you do that???


----------



## suziquzie

but can you reapeat this....
suzi does NOT get along with cameras????


----------



## pdswife

lol... Do you break them too??


----------



## suziquzie

do you know i haven't yet?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I started taking pictures so that I wouldn't be in them?


----------



## pdswife

Do you think I should start doing that?


----------



## suziquzie

can you afford that?


----------



## pdswife

Do you know... we have almost as many cameras as we have computers?


----------



## suziquzie

can you sneak off and trade some in for.... something?


----------



## pdswife

ya mean like diamonds...or do you mean PLANE tickets?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I just use a regular digital camera we got on Vancouver Island for about $100 and it takes awesome pictures?


----------



## pdswife

do you know.. I think it's NOT the camera but the person taking the photo that really counts?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you think I could trade in all my DH's computers and peripherals and get a plane ticket to join you in Mexico?


----------



## pdswife

Do you know I would have to force you to drink tequila?  lol


----------



## suziquzie

lol do you know i just got a mental pic of that?


----------



## pdswife

of nice kind me forcing a bottle down little Laurie's mouth...????  lolol


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know in my university days tequila was my drink of choice?


----------



## pdswife

Well...then...don't ya think YOU, ME, SUZI and Mexico is a good idea?


----------



## suziquzie

what if my belly shrinkin' diet isn't going so good?


----------



## jabbur

Why don't you stop by MexicoKaren's while you're there?


----------



## pdswife

Didn't I tell you that belly size doesn't matter around the old (me included ) drunks?

Did you know some day I will go to MexicoKaren's but I'm not sure when...did you know we have to buy a car first?


----------



## suziquzie

will she cook for us?


----------



## pdswife

Don't you think she'd cook us up a feast?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know how glad I was warned by a certain someone that it is cold out?  (I shortened my walk)


----------



## suziquzie

did you 2 send me all tthis cold, windy rain???


----------



## pdswife

lol.. do you know that you can always count on me for a weather report?


----------



## suziquzie

is that why we get along so well??


----------



## pdswife

lol..wasn't it because you don't mind if I mix tequila with pain pills? lol


----------



## suziquzie

lol!!!!
what happens if you mix brandy with a tetanus and flu shot?


----------



## LPBeier

Is that what I am doing wrong?  Should I get DH to pick up some tequila when he picks up my prescription?


----------



## pdswife

Did we forget to tell you that   THAT WILL CURE everything???


----------



## suziquzie

what, a flu shot? 
or a tequila shot!?!


----------



## LPBeier

Would you believe my bet is on the tequila because the flu shot never works for me?


----------



## pdswife

Isn't it true with the tequila shot..you won't care if it works or not?


----------



## suziquzie

do you want tequila when you are sick?


----------



## pdswife

If I drink enough tequila will it keep me from getting sick???


----------



## suziquzie

are you willing to try?


----------



## pdswife

is tequila a zero point food on the weight watchers food list?


----------



## LPBeier

If you have enough of it would you worry about your weight?


----------



## suziquzie

could you be any more right laurie?


----------



## pdswife

If I had enough of it...wouldn't I throw up a lot ..so I could eat what ever I wanted??

( Not that I could diet that way!!!  I hate getting sick!!!)


----------



## suziquzie

can i just say, on my full tummy, ICK???


----------



## LPBeier

Can I tell you my exciting news?


----------



## pdswife

Can you wait until I get back?  ( less than one minute)


----------



## LPBeier

Would you believe I just got a call for hubby and he has an interview for the job he really wants driving buses for the disabled?


----------



## suziquzie

will it truely make him happy?


----------



## pdswife

Do you know that is great news???  Have you told him?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I can't tell him until he gets home because his cell phone battery died?  (His current job ends in just over a week and he really likes helping people and driving so yes, it will make him truly happy).


----------



## pdswife

can you drive along with him sometimes?


----------



## suziquzie

do you know i used to love to go with tj but i cant anymore?


----------



## pdswife

because of all those children??


----------



## suziquzie

do you know now that he works in someone else's truck for a corporation it's against "policy"?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know if he gets the job before I am finished all my rehab (three months) he may get to drive ME places because I take those buses for physio and to the pool?


----------



## suziquzie

can he pick his route and passengers?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know he can't but he can pick his region and that would be here?


----------



## pdswife

Do you think he'd like to try driving SOUTH ??


----------



## suziquzie

how far south?


----------



## GrantsKat

could it be as far south as I am?


----------



## suziquzie

aren't you almost in CUBA?


----------



## GrantsKat

lol do you know Im not THAT far south?


----------



## suziquzie

would you even want to be?


----------



## GrantsKat

would you move that far south?


----------



## suziquzie

do you know i would probably be ok in the keys but Miami is not a place I care to ever ever even see?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know I have never been to Miami?


----------



## suziquzie

do you want to?


----------



## pdswife

Wouldn't you like to see most places at least once?


----------



## suziquzie

where should i start?


----------



## pdswife

Mexico on Nov. 4th??


----------



## suziquzie

should i bring legogirl for her b-day on the 8th?


----------



## pdswife

oh poop..did I forget to tell you we have a NO KID rule??


----------



## suziquzie

is that to keep me out? 
(nice kenny chesney line!)


----------



## pdswife

Do you know it was to keep the renters from bringing kids and then we decided not to rent but decided to keep the rule so BIL couldn't bring his?

(gotta love KennY)


----------



## suziquzie

wow are they that bad?


----------



## pdswife

Do you know that they are just kids and this is a brand new place and when it gets ruined or dirty WE want to do it ourselves?


----------



## suziquzie

do you think i could get my kids to reimburse me for making this place so ugly, even tho its as old as I am?


----------



## pdswife

Can you draw on their walls when you are 83 years old?


----------



## suziquzie

oh boy wouldn't that be FUN????!?!?!


----------



## pdswife

would you write nasty things or draw a pretty spider?


----------



## suziquzie

did i ever post a pic of nathan's spider web and practicing letter "E" in the living room with a FAT black Sharpie?


----------



## pdswife

would you do that for us?


----------



## suziquzie

do i have to?


----------



## jabbur

Your kid drew a spider web?  Isn't that cute?  Do you know it took 2 coats of Kilz to cover the indian village my son drew on my wall when we sold the house?


----------



## suziquzie

would you disown him just yet for this one?(excuse my yarn mess!)


----------



## pdswife

lol... could you just rent him out for six years or so?


----------



## suziquzie

do you need anything painted?


----------



## pdswife

could you paint all my dull tan walls?


----------



## suziquzie

dont you have any blue walls?


----------



## pdswife

do you know that they are ALL, each and everyone the same dull tanish camelish brown


----------



## suziquzie

what do you want them to be?


----------



## pdswife

lol.. do you know that we DON'T know so they will always be ALL, each and everyone the same dull tanish camelish brown?


----------



## suziquzie

Do you know I was so afraid of anything but tan (my parent's fault) but painting the dining room deep blue goes so COOL with the aquarium?


----------



## pdswife

Did you know that the builder painted our house before we moved in and that we didn't have a choice.. which is prbly good because we'd still be living with UNPAINTED walls if we had to choose?


----------



## suziquzie

how long have you been there?


----------



## pdswife

would you believe almost 5 years?


----------



## suziquzie

do you know how badly we wanted to build here and not just buy?


----------



## pdswife

Did you know that was our plan too and that we were looking for land and we accidently found this house and well...here we are and here we'll stay ..until I can get hubby to move to Mexico??


----------



## suziquzie

did you know that if we win the lottery we'll build and still do lots of the finishing because we're anal?


----------



## pdswife

are you creative that way too??


----------



## suziquzie

LOL, NO!!!!
do you know how many building  and decorating plan books we have from when we thought we could build??????????????????????????????????????


----------



## pdswife

lol... Do you know that Paul and his family have built two or three homes now..and his dad is talking about building again?


----------



## suziquzie

do they do extreme makeover donation builds in MN?


----------



## pdswife

?? should I ask them.. do you think Sears will donate some furniture?


----------



## suziquzie

can i pick a different furniture place?


----------



## pdswife

Where would you like to go?


----------



## suziquzie

Did you know anywhere they make things out of not-so-breakable, actual wood furniture would be SUPER!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pdswife

Do you like Amish stuff?


----------



## suziquzie

do you know i wish i caould afford that stuff but i'm waiting for TJ to be able to afford tools??


----------



## pdswife

Do you know there's a store down the street from me and I go there
and dream a lot?


----------



## suziquzie

do you have amish out west?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I don't know the answer to that and I live out west?


----------



## pdswife

Do you know we were just talking about YOU?


----------



## suziquzie

do you think she can figure out how???


----------



## pdswife

could she keep trying until she did?


----------



## LPBeier

can't I just look back at the questions and figure it out?


----------



## suziquzie

will that work?


----------



## LPBeier

do you know it didn't?


----------



## babetoo

LPBeier said:


> do you know it didn't?


 
i am confused . what didn't ?


----------



## LPBeier

Looking at the previous questions to find out what they were saying about me - does that make better sense?


----------



## pdswife

lol.. do you want us to explain Laurie?


----------



## LPBeier

Ya think?  LOL


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I was just on facebook and figured it out?  Sneaky!


----------



## pdswife

Do you know I just got your message on "my wall"??


----------



## LPBeier

Aren't you glad I used a washable marker?  LOL!!!!!!


----------



## pdswife

Do you think we should send Suzi a box of the washable kind for her children to use?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you think they would use them if they knew?


----------



## suziquzie

did you know nathan WILL NOT use washables.... so he isn't allowed ANY?


----------



## pdswife

how do you let his creative juices flow?


----------



## suziquzie

did you know red ballpoint pens are the thing of the week, along with HIS notebook?


----------



## pdswife

did you know I LOVE red ink as long as it isn't in the check book?


----------



## suziquzie

lol, do you think he'll be an accountant?


----------



## pdswife

Does he understand numbers better than I do?


----------



## suziquzie

do you know i think he knows more than he wants to?


----------



## pdswife

Is he a lot like his mother?


----------



## suziquzie

ha! do you know numbers dont stay in my head?
(couldn't remember how much legogirl weighed on monday by tuesday!!!!)


----------



## pdswife

oh goodness.... Suzi... do you know how a like we are??


----------



## suziquzie

opps duh, or did you mean the knowing stuff? 
(JOn had me distracted!!!!)


----------



## pdswife

Ummmm did I mean about not being able to numbers in my head??


----------



## suziquzie

lol did jon make me confuse us both?


----------



## pdswife

have I told you
that confusing me is very easy to do?


----------



## suziquzie

how much can i tell you that i feel your confusedness?!?!


----------



## pdswife

well... could you start giving me answers instead of all these questions?


----------



## suziquzie

wouldn't that defeat the purpose?


----------



## pdswife

do you even remember what the purpose was?


----------



## suziquzie

do you know that was way before my time here? 
( i gotta go to bed my eyes are crossing!!!! see ya from the closet!!!)


----------



## pdswife

Will you promise me that you won't work toooo hard tomorrow?


----------



## suziquzie

do you know my days there are a break compared to here????


----------



## LPBeier

Can I jump in here or is this a two way conversation?


----------



## pdswife

Don't you know you are always welcome?


----------



## LPBeier

So everyone was busy and not avoiding me?  LOL!!!!!!!!!!!  (I am really NOT paranoid, just trying to think of something to say!)


----------



## pdswife

Do you know I'm sorry but I just got up??


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I am glad ONE of us got to sleep in?


----------



## pdswife

Is 8:30 am sleeping in??


----------



## LPBeier

Isn't it better than 5 am?


----------



## pdswife

Don't you think so??


----------



## LPBeier

Would you believe I woke up at 5 with leg pains and couldn't get back to sleep?


----------



## jabbur

So will you nap this afternoon then and really throw off your sleep schedule?


----------



## pdswife

Do you get to go work out again today or do you relax today?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I have to exercise at home 3 times today and as for a nap I don't seem to be able to do it any more?


----------



## pdswife

isn't it sad when nap time doesn't work??


----------



## LPBeier

Yes, do you know I was really enjoying my one hour sleeps in the afternoon after my walk but now I just lay there and think of what I should be doing instead?  Do you also know I had a hard time making that a question?  LOL


----------



## pdswife

Do you know I think you did  a find job??


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know how many times we just use do you know?


----------



## pdswife

is it cheating do you think??


----------



## LPBeier

Do we take this game seriously enough that we care?


----------



## pdswife

isn't it just to have fun and shouldn't I go now??


----------



## suziquzie

well, did you go?


----------



## pdswife

Isn't it more important to know...DID I COME BACK??


----------



## suziquzie

don't you love the tanning bed on a cold icky day?


----------



## pdswife

do you ever just go to get warm??


----------



## LPBeier

would you believe I have never been?


----------



## pdswife

Don't ya think it would be good for your knee??


----------



## LPBeier

But would it be good for my claustrophobia?


----------



## pdswife

oh... did you know I forgot about that?


----------



## suziquzie

do you have a bad memory too?


----------



## pdswife

how do I know if I can't remember ?


----------



## lifesaver

do you  have anyone to remind you?


----------



## pdswife

should   I ask my hubby to do that?


----------



## suziquzie

do you REALLY want him to remind you some more???


----------



## pdswife

would you remind me instead ?


----------



## suziquzie

what if I forget what to remind you about?


----------



## miniman

What do they need to remind you of?


----------



## pdswife

how can I answer that since I 
can no longer remember?


----------



## miniman

Does that mean that you are getting older?


----------



## pdswife

or does it mean that I"m already OLD  ??


----------



## suziquzie

isn't 40 the new 20?


----------



## miniman

Are you at least young at heart?


----------



## lifesaver

is it ok for me to feel 21 again?


----------



## suziquzie

if my heart's so young why do i huff and puff after 4 flights of stairs?


----------



## miniman

are you running up those stairs?


----------



## suziquzie

do you know how happy I am i found this site AFTER the computer came upstairs by the kitchen????


----------



## jabbur

Your kitchen is upstairs?


----------



## pdswife

where is you kitchen?


----------



## lifesaver

are you in your kitchen right now?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I will be by the time you read this post?  (I have to finish cleaning up supper and make the border's coffee and lunch for tomorrow).


----------



## suziquzie

why did i clean up my kitchen (his mess) instead of staying asleep?


----------



## LPBeier

Is it because you like a clean kitchen?


----------



## suziquzie

or is it more that i cant stand waking up to a giant mess?


----------



## pdswife

did you know that waking up to a giant mess in the kitchen can ruin my whole day?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I would agree with the second one?


----------



## pdswife

the second what?


----------



## suziquzie

are you going back to second grade?


----------



## GrantsKat

can I go to pre-K instead?


----------



## suziquzie

do  you know i got in trouble for bopping the field mice on the head too hard in my pre-k class production of little bunny foo-foo?


----------



## pdswife

Is that how you started your life of crime??


----------



## GrantsKat

lol, do you know I would love to see her response to that question?


----------



## pdswife

Have you been waiting as long as I have??


----------



## GrantsKat

will we have to wait till she gets home from work?


----------



## pdswife

isn't it a shame that work gets in the way of REAL fun??


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I am miss lazy bones and just got up?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know I envy you!!!!!?????


----------



## pdswife

and that I do too... ??


----------



## LPBeier

But do you envy the fact that I have to do laundry, bake cookies, change beds and make a million (okay dozen phone calls) on top of my exercise and walk?


----------



## pdswife

lol.. do you know I do NOT?


----------



## GrantsKat

cant I just envy the sleeping late part?


----------



## pdswife

why can't we just envy the baking part?


----------



## GrantsKat

can I envy the sleeping late AND baking parts??


----------



## pdswife

can't you pick just one for today and do the other tomorrow?


----------



## GrantsKat

well if I can cook, change diapers, do laundry & type a post all at once...couldnt I sleep and bake at the same time also?


----------



## pdswife

Is sleeping and baking at the same time a good idea??


----------



## GrantsKat

should I add that to my long list of bad ideas?


----------



## pdswife

um...couldn't we just forget that you had that one?


----------



## GrantsKat

lol...can I chalk it up as just being goofy?


----------



## pdswife

did you take a goofy pill or is that your natural state of being?


----------



## GrantsKat

wouldnt having 3 littles ones make anyone goofy?


----------



## pdswife

Do you know having just one did it for me?


----------



## GrantsKat

uh-oh does that mean Im going to be 3 times as goofy?


----------



## pdswife

will you really care once you reach the "outer limits??"


----------



## miniman

Are you not "goofy as goofy does"?


----------



## pdswife

Isn't goofy a doggie?


----------



## GrantsKat

does that mean I will be a doggie when I reach the outer limits?


----------



## pdswife

Do you know I had a friend that wanted to be a dog when she grew up and now she really looks like one??


----------



## GrantsKat

LOL.....do you know I just about spit out a mouth full of water from laughing??!???


----------



## pdswife

do you think she thinks it's as funny as you do??


----------



## suziquzie

does it depend what kind of dog she looks like?


----------



## pdswife

what kind of dog has really big ears and an even bigger nose oh and long shaggy hair?


----------



## suziquzie

hmmmm wouldnt that be a horse?


----------



## pdswife

don't horses have little ears?


----------



## suziquzie

well then is it a hordog?


----------



## pdswife

oh...doesn't that sound nasty??


----------



## GrantsKat

lol does that mean shes easy?


----------



## pdswife

Well are we still not waiting to hear all about her life of crime
????


----------



## suziquzie

lol how'd you know i went back to catch up on your game today?


----------



## pdswife

Don't we all do that when we fall behind?


----------



## jabbur

Are you insinuating we all fall behind?


----------



## suziquzie

lol dont we have anything better to do?


----------



## pdswife

ya mean like live real lives??


----------



## LPBeier

Does it help that my dogs make me goofie?


----------



## suziquzie

as goofy as 3 kids does?


----------



## pdswife

which would you rather have...another kid or a doggie?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know I would like to have a little girl? (human not dog, lol)


----------



## suziquzie

can i give you mine?


----------



## pdswife

didn't you already promise her to someone else?


----------



## GrantsKat

lol, does she come with an instruction book?


----------



## pdswife

Is it titled " HOW TO REMOVE LEGOS"??


----------



## suziquzie

um, did you know if she did i wouldn't be so willing to send her off for YOU to figure out????


----------



## pdswife

Why don't you write one...could it be a best seller


----------



## suziquzie

can i let you know when i know, after i'm too old to remember?


----------



## pdswife

how will you tell me if you can't remember?


----------



## suziquzie

remember what?


----------



## pdswife

see what I mean??


----------



## suziquzie

who's mean?


----------



## pdswife

do you know Paul said I should play Fable and be mean to everybody just to see what would happen?


----------



## suziquzie

would you even know which of the 87 buttons to push???


----------



## pdswife

can I be expected to work the control if it has more than an ON and OFF button?


----------



## suziquzie

lol, do you know this is why i cant even TRY to play anything but the kid's gamecube?


----------



## pdswife

don't you think they should make mommy game cubes?


----------



## suziquzie

do you know that's what I call yarn and string and assorted pointy metal things?


----------



## pdswife

is that what I should call my books and my zune?


----------



## suziquzie

can they be a grown-ups' mommys' gamecube?


----------



## pdswife

can we trade them in once in awhile for nights out on the town?


----------



## jabbur

Sound good to me!  Where do you want to go ?


----------



## lifesaver

can we go to jamaica?


----------



## pdswife

or how about Hawaii??


----------



## suziquzie

are we trying to make me MORE cold and shivery???


----------



## pdswife

is it snowing there yet?


----------



## suziquzie

do you know that went away yesterday?


----------



## pdswife

Did you know SNOW SUCKS???????????????????


----------



## suziquzie

can you help me to understand why I continue to live HERE of all places??


----------



## Thowing.Fire.Twice

Did you know it snowed here today, and I'm from MN too?


----------



## pdswife

TFT... do you hate snow like we do?


----------



## Thowing.Fire.Twice

Nah, I love snow, how else would you make snowmen and snow angels and go sledding and kiss rosy cheeks?


----------



## pdswife

are you in love??


----------



## Thowing.Fire.Twice

Maybe???


----------



## pdswife

just maybe??


----------



## Thowing.Fire.Twice

well, I lied, did you know I'm engaged?


----------



## pdswife

Didn't you post that somewhere else?


----------



## Thowing.Fire.Twice

Probably, I'm pretty excited about it don't ya know?  (It was pretty recent, less than two weeks ago)


----------



## pdswife

How did you ask her?


----------



## Thowing.Fire.Twice

I gave her a build-a-bear with the box and ring inside as its heart, I'm kind of a hopeless romantic, can't you tell?


----------



## pdswife

Did she cry and say YES?

( I can tell and I think that's GREAT that you're romantic)


----------



## Thowing.Fire.Twice

Yes, and yes   There are too few romantic guys left in this world, don't you think?


----------



## pdswife

Do you know I am married to one of the few?


----------



## Thowing.Fire.Twice

Do you know how few guys still open doors for women?

I'm really happy for you


----------



## pdswife

Do women still want doors opened for them?

( thanks, 11 years and going strong)


----------



## Thowing.Fire.Twice

Is it wrong to do it because that's the way I was taught?

(Wow...11 years seems so long (In a good way).  Congrats  )


----------



## pdswife

Do you know I don't think it's wrong at all...??

( not long enough!  lol)


----------



## Thowing.Fire.Twice

Didn't know it was this late, did you?

(Lol, we met in the craziest way too, anything is possible


----------



## pdswife

Isn't it way past your bedtime??

(you'll have to tell us all how you met )


----------



## Thowing.Fire.Twice

Lol...whats a bedtime to a (former) college student?

(Hard to in question format lol.  We met on an online amateur authors forum.  Crazy stuff, I tell you.  Those moderators are gonna get some serious presents)


----------



## pdswife

lol.. Do you know what it is to an almost old lady?


----------



## Thowing.Fire.Twice

Nope, but what do bedtimes matter when a person has coffee?

(and unless you are around 90, you aren't old.)


----------



## pdswife

Do you know I have about 50 years to go before I'm around 90 but it's bed time anyway?

( thanks for playing and welcome to the site)


----------



## Thowing.Fire.Twice

Me too, why do I have a class in the morning?

(I'm done for the night as well, thanks for playing and for the welcome!)
(Told you that you weren't old


----------



## suziquzie

Do you have a class in Winona with my BIL or SIL?


----------



## Thowing.Fire.Twice

I have no idea, what are their names?


----------



## jabbur

What class are you taking?


----------



## suziquzie

is it a knitting class??


----------



## Thowing.Fire.Twice

GEO 440-Global Climate Change, Pros, Cons, and Why it is Named Wrong, sounds like a blast, no?


----------



## suziquzie

well, no! 
are you taking that on purpose?


----------



## Thowing.Fire.Twice

And would you believe me if I said I already knew how to knit?

(Yes, yes I am   I need it for 'marketability' and to try and get a few of the jobs I want)


----------



## suziquzie

dont lots of guys know how to knit but just dont?


----------



## Thowing.Fire.Twice

I have no idea, how many guys do you know that knit?


----------



## GrantsKat

is it taboo for a guy to knit?


----------



## suziquzie

isn't yarn for girls?


----------



## Thowing.Fire.Twice

I didn't think so, what do you think?  

(Not so macho, you know)


----------



## suziquzie

do you know i think it doesnt matter who does what?


----------



## Thowing.Fire.Twice

Did you know how comfy home-made socks by yourself are awesome?

(specially since its 28 degrees here


----------



## GrantsKat

is it weird that my sons like Dora more than Diego?


----------



## Thowing.Fire.Twice

I feel out of the loop, Dora who?


----------



## GrantsKat

lol, have you ever heard of Dora the Explorer? (its a kids show)


----------



## Thowing.Fire.Twice

Is that the one with the creepy talking backpack?


----------



## jabbur

TFT, have you seen the Crafting thread?  Can you post some pics of your knitting skills?


----------



## pdswife

Thowing..are you up already... do you ever sleep?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I am up and I never sleep?


----------



## pdswife

didn't you say you slept in yesterday?


----------



## suziquzie

do ya think she fell back asleep?


----------



## pdswife

or did she go to exercise that knee again?


----------



## suziquzie

could she be running stairs by now?


----------



## pdswife

do you run up stairs?


----------



## suziquzie

would you know only when someone is screaming?


----------



## pdswife

Isn't someone always screaming... MOM?


----------



## suziquzie

did you know i meant to say i only run for the ones that sound painful?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you have your "cries" sorted out for importance too?


----------



## pdswife

do  you have cries that you just ignore??


----------



## suziquzie

dont they usually start with HE!!! or SHE!!!! ???


----------



## pdswife

do you think I should have had more than one so I could answer that question?


----------



## suziquzie

if you did that to yourself at this point of freedom would you let me SLAP YOU????


----------



## Thowing.Fire.Twice

Why would you slap her, I thought she was awesome?


----------



## pdswife

don't ya think she'd slap me SILLY!!!!?????


----------



## suziquzie

who slapped you THIS silly already???


----------



## pdswife

was it the one I already had?


----------



## Thowing.Fire.Twice

random question, why does it have to be so cold?

(37?  Its noon!)


----------



## jabbur

Don't you realize that's what you get for living in MN?


----------



## suziquzie

Do you know understand why I am still in my slippers and cozy bathrobe????


----------



## jabbur

Are they fuzzy slippers and robe?


----------



## pdswife

do you know COLD is why I want to live in MEXICO full time?


----------



## suziquzie

does terry count as fuzzy?


----------



## pdswife

was Fuzzy wazzy a bear?


----------



## jabbur

I'd say so but isn't fleece fuzzier?


----------



## suziquzie

do you know i'm not even sure what the heck it is, its fuzzy and soft and stretchy from Victorias Secret.... maybe fleeceterry?


----------



## pdswife

does it matter as long as you're comfy and warm?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know it feels like its freezing here?


----------



## pdswife

is it only 79??


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know my thermostat says 69?


----------



## pdswife

what did it say yesterday?

( I have to go put the sheets in the dryer, I'll be back in a few)


----------



## miniman

Did you know we are below 10 celsius this week?


----------



## pdswife

what is that in "American" lol


----------



## GrantsKat

doesnt it sound cold regardless? lol


----------



## pdswife

Do you think I should learn how to convert those numbers?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you think we could just google it?


----------



## pdswife

Doesn't google know all about everything?


----------



## GrantsKat

did you ever google your name?


----------



## pdswife

should I?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you want to know what everyone else might know about you?


----------



## pdswife

Do you know I like to think they know I"M PERFECT??? heheheheh!


----------



## suziquzie

do you think you would find anything besides here?


----------



## pdswife

would they discover the truth of my CrAzInEsS?


----------



## suziquzie

Didn't we take an oath not to tell?


----------



## pdswife

Didn't Benidict Arnold promise not to tell ??


----------



## suziquzie

why'd he go and lie?


----------



## Thowing.Fire.Twice

Lie about what?


----------



## lifesaver

He lied to you about being with that bowlegged, knee knocken red head last night


----------



## lifesaver

Oops! did he lie to you about that?


----------



## pdswife

wasn't that mean and rotten of him?


----------



## lifesaver

did he just want you to be jellious huh: huh, not sure of spelling)


----------



## suziquzie

of what, my swiss steak?


----------



## Thowing.Fire.Twice

Jellious sounds delicous, don't you think?

Jealous


----------



## GrantsKat

wow, did I miss something here?


----------



## elaine l

If you missed something does that mean I did too?


----------



## suziquzie

do you know i'm pretty sure you took the party with ya??


----------



## lifesaver

can i have onions on that steak?


----------



## lifesaver

and lots of seasoning too?


----------



## GrantsKat

no, cant somebody else have the party tonight? (Im tired lol)


----------



## suziquzie

what kinda party? bonfire?


----------



## lifesaver

can i through he party. i have lots to offer as far as drinks and food.


----------



## suziquzie

can you bring it here because I have an AWESOME fire pit and a big heated pole barn????


----------



## pdswife

will there be square dancing??


----------



## GrantsKat

are cowboy hats required?


----------



## pdswife

do you have cowboy boots?


----------



## suziquzie

uh, do some high heeled black pointy boots count? 
(please I haven't worn them in YEARS and they're so cute!!!!)


----------



## GrantsKat

will they go well with a cowboy hat?


----------



## suziquzie

lol, do you know they may but my HEAD will not???


----------



## pdswife

your head won't what??


----------



## suziquzie

dont you knowit will look STOOPID in a hat? 
(and not slang stupid good!!!!)


----------



## pdswife

Do you know that's why I don't own a hat?


----------



## lifesaver

do you have a dance floor?


----------



## suziquzie

could I make one in the sand pile?


----------



## pdswife

is the sand warm and are there sea shells?


----------



## suziquzie

why'd you have to go there?!?!?!?!


----------



## pdswife

Don't you know that's where I'm always at?


----------



## lifesaver

don't you know that that is where i go to pick up sea shells?


----------



## jabbur

What's your favorite shell?


----------



## pdswife

isn't the favorite one always the last one you found??


----------



## valscookbook

only if you give up early, so how long did you look for one?


----------



## pdswife

don't you look all day long?


----------



## valscookbook

What if you get tired?


----------



## jabbur

Haven't you sat on the beach listening to waves and fallen asleep before?


----------



## valscookbook

what?  lol, And get sand in my hair?


----------



## jabbur

Isn't sand in the hair better than sand on the shorts?


----------



## valscookbook

How much sand are we talking here?


----------



## jabbur

Don't you come home with half the beach?


----------



## pdswife

Is it ok that I have a few jars full ?


----------



## valscookbook

Yes, coming home with half the beach is great, but where will I put it?


----------



## valscookbook

and if only a few jars then can I keep it outside?


----------



## LPBeier

Did you know that in Regina (an inland city in the prairie region of Canada) they have a place called Regina Beach and many many years ago when they were making it, they figured out they could bring sand in the empty grain freight boxes that were shipped and railed to Hawaii? It is a beautiful place and no one would every know it wasn't always there.


----------



## pdswife

Isn't it your house and can't you keep it where ever you want?


----------



## pdswife

LPBeier said:


> Did you know that in Regina (an inland city in the prairie region of Canada) they have a place called Regina Beach and many many years ago when they were making it, they figured out they could bring sand in the empty grain freight boxes that were shipped and railed to Hawaii? It is a beautiful place and no one would every know it wasn't always there.


 

Do you think they could ship some to my yard here at home so I could take a walk on the beach every day?


----------



## valscookbook

LOL!  yes, but where do you draw the line?


----------



## pdswife

Didn't you know that I want to live on the beach in Mexico
so that I don't have to draw any lines?


----------



## valscookbook

What part of Mexico?


----------



## suziquzie

wouldn't anywhere be alright?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know theres lots of sand here too?


----------



## suziquzie

do you know thats where all my jars of sand and shells are from?


----------



## GrantsKat

is the sand different colors?


----------



## suziquzie

do you know its mostly white? isn't the sand on your side a little browner?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know it looks like tiny little pieces of shells?


----------



## suziquzie

does that make it the same as the stuff I got from Punta Gorda?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know Ive never been there?


----------



## pdswife

do you know I've never been there either?


----------



## suziquzie

how much you wanna bet i'll proabably never go back?


----------



## pdswife

why can't you go back?


----------



## suziquzie

did you know its because my grandpa is gone and I've no reason to?


----------



## GrantsKat

why are you awake?????????????


----------



## pdswife

Do you know I'm asking myself the same question?


----------



## suziquzie

is it so you can get a nap later?


----------



## pdswife

shouldn't I have a nap right now... zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz????


----------



## GrantsKat

did you wake because of a bad dream?


----------



## pdswife

did I ever tell you I love to dream?

( no bad dream...just woke and couldn't get back to sleep, going to try again now.  I'll be back later)


----------



## GrantsKat

do always have good dreams? 
(see ya later, sleep well!)


----------



## suziquzie

do you know i've had some doozies lately?


----------



## GrantsKat

do they involve strange people you have never seen before?


----------



## pdswife

lol...do you know sometimes they do and I don't mind at all??


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know when I dream of strangers, it worries me?


----------



## pdswife

I think of dreams as a form of entertainment..is that wrong?


----------



## GrantsKat

it is entertaining, but do you know that people analyze thier dreams?


----------



## pdswife

I do but do you know I don't really believe in that?


----------



## GrantsKat

wouldnt analyzing them just make you coocoo?


----------



## pdswife

how would you alalize a dream about flying around in spaceships that you don't belive in?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I have a recurring dream about going back to school and in it I am always late for class and can't find my locker?


----------



## jabbur

Couldn't that just be the sardine sandwich you ate before going to bed?  Or did you have one beverage too many?


----------



## pdswife

and are you naked???


----------



## LPBeier

No, but does just wearing a t-shirt count?


----------



## pdswife

lol... does it have a photo of a rock band on it?


----------



## LPBeier

How should I remember that?


----------



## pdswife

Do you keep a note book by your bed to record your dreams when you wake up?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know I can rarely remember my dreams?


----------



## pdswife

do you dream in color??


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know often the colors are blurred?


----------



## suziquzie

do you need dream glasses?


----------



## pdswife

do they come in 3D?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know seeing certain things in my dreams in 3D would be mighty frightening!?


----------



## pdswife

What do you dream about the most??


----------



## suziquzie

do you dream that we can tell what the heck is on your face in your new avatar?!?!


----------



## pdswife

will you tell us since I was wondering about that also?


----------



## lifesaver

would you like to dream about what my avatar says about me?


----------



## pdswife

Lifesaver...do you live on the Goodship Loolipop?


----------



## GrantsKat

LOL, do you know my sister sent my boys these HUGE shamrock glasses & a HUGE blow-up soccer ball and my boys thought it would be funny if they put them on me while I blew up the soccer ball?


----------



## suziquzie

why do i keep singing a certain Kenny Chesney song every time I play this game?


----------



## pdswife

is it for the same reason that I sing it all day long every dang day?


----------



## GrantsKat

could it be cause of trishs signature?


----------



## suziquzie

were you singing it making your coffee this morning, no thanks to YOU????


----------



## pdswife

do you know Kenny is sinning it to me right now thanks to U-tube?


----------



## lifesaver

pdswife,  don't you know that i wish i did? then i could eat lifesavers 24/7.


----------



## pdswife

Do they still make the cherry red ones?


----------



## suziquzie

wouldn't your teeth fall out?


----------



## pdswife

wouldn't you look really funny???


----------



## suziquzie

do you know that just reminded me i forgot to have TJ look up the "in-network" local dentist?


----------



## pdswife

Can he do it tomorrow?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know I have to leave soon? : (


----------



## lifesaver

do you think that the cherry lifesavers are my favorite?
what makes you think i even still have teeth?
what makes you think i would look funny without any teeth?


----------



## pdswife

are you allowed to ask more than one question>?


----------



## suziquzie

who made the rules?


----------



## GrantsKat

are we making new rules?


----------



## pdswife

do we even know what the rules are?


----------



## suziquzie

would anyone care?


----------



## lifesaver

what rules?


----------



## pdswife

should we forget all the rules?


----------



## lifesaver

do you think that we should just forget about the rules?


----------



## pdswife

did I ever remember any rules?


----------



## suziquzie

weren't you leaving?


----------



## pdswife

did you do your job and remind me to go?


----------



## suziquzie

whas that my job?


----------



## pdswife

Did I forget to send you that contract?


----------



## suziquzie

can i sign in disappearing ink?


----------



## pdswife

did you ever use lemon juice for that?


----------



## lifesaver

you didn't forget to sign the contract did you?


----------



## suziquzie

would she let me forget? 

if i dont go buy celery will my soup taste funny?


----------



## pdswife

Didn't she at least forget to send it back to me?


----------



## lifesaver

do you think she mailed it to the wrong address?


----------



## pdswife

Suzie, did you mail it to Santa instead of mailing it to me?


----------



## suziquzie

was there yarn on that list?


----------



## lifesaver

did i tell ou that i would like to have some beads to go with the yarn?


----------



## GrantsKat

what are the beads for?


----------



## suziquzie

are you gonna get me hooked on something ELSE now?


----------



## pdswife

hooked...like on soap operas?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know I still wanna see those turkeys?


----------



## suziquzie

did i screw that up AGAIN???


----------



## pdswife

lol.. or was it me typing out of turn?


----------



## suziquzie

no did you know i sent her a link earlier and it was a link to HERSELF???
duh.


----------



## pdswife

lol...not a link to a turkey?


----------



## suziquzie

is this the link to the turkey??????
Gobble Gobble « BitterSweet


----------



## pdswife

wowoww!!  Can you really do something that is so complicated??


----------



## suziquzie

do you know its not as hard as it looks cuz its all in pieces?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know that the instructions look chinese to me?


----------



## pdswife

Is chinese easier than Greek?


----------



## suziquzie

lol do you know thats why i waited til I was old to try it?


----------



## pdswife

Isn't it harder to teach an old dog new tricks?


----------



## suziquzie

and now I'm a dog?!?!?
 
(j/k)


----------



## GrantsKat

lol does that mean Im old?


----------



## GrantsKat

LOL we love ya Trish!


----------



## pdswife

oh god... can I do anything right today


----------



## suziquzie

you dont think we're serious do ya?


----------



## pdswife

as serious as the flu or a minor case of the chicken pox??


----------



## lifesaver

did you get your flu shot this year?


----------



## pdswife

Can I have one on Nov. 20th


----------



## lifesaver

is there a deadline in your area?


----------



## pdswife

Do you know that Microsoft will give me one on that day?


----------



## lifesaver

do you know that i didn't know that?


----------



## pdswife

How were you supposed to know?


----------



## suziquzie

did you know my kids have to get 2nd rounds because they never had one before?


----------



## GrantsKat

are you serious? (mine have never had one!)


----------



## pdswife

had one of what?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know we were talkimg about a flu shot?


----------



## pdswife

do kids need two of them??


----------



## GrantsKat

I dont know, but do you know thats what suzi said?


----------



## pdswife

wouldn't you think that since kids are so little
they'd only need half of a shot?


----------



## suziquzie

do you think its just to get more $$, since i'd never heard you need two if you never had one before?


----------



## pdswife

can you get a second opinion?


----------



## suziquzie

where would i call for that, like the CDC or something?


----------



## pdswife

Do you have an "on call nurse" line at the local hospital?


----------



## suziquzie

do you know the regular clinic is attached to the hospital so i'll probably get the same verdict there?


----------



## pdswife

how about the library...do they have an answer line?


----------



## suziquzie

hmmmm, do you know i couldn't tell you?


----------



## pdswife

well, when TJ tries to find a dentist tomorrow could he find that out too???


----------



## suziquzie

do you think i will remember to remind him to find one before i leave for work?


----------



## pdswife

Should you write him a note?


----------



## suziquzie

do you know i REFUSE to leave him notes due to the constant flow of STUPID "DO THIS" notes my mother left all of us (mostly dad) about every day?


----------



## pdswife

do you know I think that's a good reason to feel that way?


----------



## suziquzie

why would i wanna be a condescending NAG?


----------



## pdswife

Do you think it's funny that i even leave paul love notes written with soap on the shower doors???

( he's five minutes from home (called three times on the way home!!) gotta get dinner on the table, see ya tomorow)!!!


----------



## suziquzie

aren't love notes always good? 
(have a good nite!!)


----------



## lifesaver

do you get a lot of love notes?


----------



## pdswife

Love notes and love poems isn't it nice??


----------



## suziquzie

do you know i let TJ leave that to Hallmark?


----------



## GrantsKat

is he not very romantic?


----------



## pdswife

Do you love romance as much as I do?


----------



## lifesaver

do you know that i and my hubby like to have supper in the dark by candle light?


----------



## pdswife

isn't the glow from the tv romantic enough?  lol!


----------



## lifesaver

do you really prefer to have the glow from the t.?


----------



## jabbur

Don't you know there's less risk of fire?


----------



## pdswife

what about if we are watching EMERGANCY 911?


----------



## lifesaver

could we go on a romantic cruse instead?


----------



## pdswife

Would you like to go to Mexico or Alaska?


----------



## lifesaver

where would you prefer to go?


----------



## pdswife

well, since we have a condo in Mexico 
can we go on a cruise to Alaska?


----------



## lifesaver

we won't have to stay in an igloo will we?


----------



## pdswife

lol.. do you know that the cruise boats are nice and warm?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know I prefer Mexico over Alaska?


----------



## pdswife

did you know Alaska is beautiful but that I agree with you Kathe?


( hey, I like your sig line!!!!)


----------



## GrantsKat

do you think I should visit Alaska or stick to Mexico?
(thanks ; ) )


----------



## lifesaver

how will you put mexico over
                         alaska?


----------



## pdswife

Isn't it very easy since I love WARM over COLD?


----------



## GrantsKat

and sand over snow?


----------



## pdswife

lol... oh yeah baby!!

Oh...that's not a question is it?


----------



## GrantsKat

lol, nice save! I dont think you can swim the the water in Alaska right?
(another plus for mexico)


----------



## pdswife

what if you have a realllly good wet suit?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know I dont think it would be the same? (and Im not a fan of swimming with polar bears!)


----------



## pdswife

hehehe are you afraid that they would think you are a nice seal?


----------



## GrantsKat

lol plump me in a wet suit, who wouldnt mistake me for a seal?


----------



## pdswife

do you scuba?


----------



## GrantsKat

cana person scuba if they dont know how to swim?


----------



## pdswife

DO you know I think they can because you wear belts that help you float and tanks that help you breathe and  masks that kind of keep the water out of your eyes???


----------



## GrantsKat

do they do that for dummies like me who never learned how to swim??


----------



## pdswife

will you take swim lessons with your boys, wouldn't it be fun to all learn together?


----------



## GrantsKat

funny,  do you know my hubby suggested the same thing?


----------



## pdswife

do you know we had to pass a silly swimming test before we could graduate from highschool?


----------



## GrantsKat

did the school give swimming lessons?


----------



## pdswife

did you know we were FORCED to take swimming as part of the GYM credits?


----------



## GrantsKat

isnt that a good idea?


----------



## pdswife

LOL..would you like to have to go swimming in the middle of the day five days a week for a month and then go around with wet hair ( remember you are a teenage girl!!)


----------



## GrantsKat

oops...do you know I didnt even think of that?? (yeah that must have stunk!)


----------



## pdswife

lol... do you know it was an all PASS or FAIL highschool and you could take all the tests as many times as you needed until you passed.. except for the swimming one..that you only had three times and then if you didn't pass you COULD NOT GRADUATE...is that stupid or what???


----------



## suziquzie

did you have to swim your way out the door to get out?


----------



## pdswife

or sail Since we could also take sailing classes??


----------



## suziquzie

did you go to school in the carribean or something?


----------



## pdswife

Have you ever heard of Everett Washington?


----------



## suziquzie

is that near seattle?


----------



## pdswife

Is it North of Seattle?


----------



## suziquzie

do you know i went to seattle when i was 5?


----------



## pdswife

would you like to come next year?


----------



## suziquzie

whats up then?


----------



## pdswife

Do you know 
that my guestroom will be lonely and clean and wanting a visitor??


----------



## suziquzie

do you think i'll get to go anywhere next year?


----------



## pdswife

don't you think anything is possible if you work hard, dream hard, pray hard and win the lottery?


----------



## suziquzie

lol can i just do the last one and do it the easy way?


----------



## pdswife

Wouldn't it mean more to you if you worked for it???


----------



## suziquzie

do you know at this point we feel like we work our butt off for nothing?


----------



## pdswife

do you know...I've been there and I've done that and it sucks??


----------



## suziquzie

then why do i want to keep working more to try to fix it??


----------



## pdswife

is it because you know someday you'll catch up and your ship will come in and then all this hard work will seem like it was worth it..but if you give up now..it will sail right past you into your neighbors dock and you'll just have to watch them do the skinny dipping and you'll have to sneak into their parties and grab the last crab cake off the tray before they throw you out?


----------



## suziquzie

lol!!!!
but what if the neighbors filled in thier pool last year?!?


----------



## pdswife

did they fill it with jello?


----------



## suziquzie

wasn't it DIRT?


----------



## pdswife

why'd they go and do that ?


----------



## suziquzie

is it because they're too old?


----------



## pdswife

but, didn't they know YOU and the kids are NOT too old?


----------



## suziquzie

lol do they even speak to us?


----------



## pdswife

oh..do you have mean neighbors like we have mean ugly weird neighbors???


----------



## lifesaver

do you think that maybe you should just ignore those mean and ugly neighbors?


----------



## pdswife

Isn't that what we do all the time?


----------



## GrantsKat

do they still knock on your door & bug you?


----------



## pdswife

do you know they only knock when they are mad?


----------



## GrantsKat

are they mad at you?


----------



## pdswife

do you know... YES, they are??


----------



## GrantsKat

what did you do?


----------



## pdswife

Did you know that before we bought this house all of the people in the neighborhood signed a contract for road maintenence... and we signed it when we moved in and then the road needed fixing and some of the neighbors decided that "THEY" shouldn't have to pay because THEY didn't drive on that part of the road...but we made them anyway... and it turned in to a whole big year long fight and now the road needs more work ( right in front of our house ) and NOBODY wants to pay, even though the contract says that they have too...and they want it fixed???


----------



## GrantsKat

wow, do you know that I think they are being petty?


----------



## pdswife

well.. on one hand it is expensive... so do you know I do understand them not wanting to pay but... do you know if it were in front of their house ( the one with the blue tarps and garbage out front) they'd want us to fork over the cash???


----------



## GrantsKat

they have a garage in the FRONT of the house?


----------



## pdswife

lol.. no but did you know they have garbage??


----------



## GrantsKat

oh duh!!! did you know I misread?? lol


----------



## foodisfood

whats a garbage?


----------



## lifesaver

isn't the garbage where you throw your trash?


----------



## lifesaver

or is it a dosposel in the center of your kicthen sink?


----------



## pdswife

isn't it also what the big truck picks up every friday morning at 9am


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know they come here at 6AM?!?


----------



## pdswife

wow..are you glad they don't come on Monday morning?


----------



## lifesaver

Do you know that the trash truck shows up at our house on fridays also at 9:00 am?


----------



## pdswife

Who empties the garbage at your house?


----------



## GrantsKat

wouldnt that be me?


----------



## lifesaver

do you know that my hubby does that job?


----------



## pdswife

wouldn't that be ME TOO?


----------



## lifesaver

What sort of things do you most enjoy doing?


----------



## pdswife

From the looks of it...do you think I like DC a little toooooooooo much?????


----------



## GrantsKat

dont I as well?!???


----------



## pdswife

is that why we get along so well?


----------



## lifesaver

don't it look kind of like i might be just a little addictid to the computer too?


----------



## GrantsKat

that & our love for Mexico & tequila maybe?? ; )


----------



## pdswife

heheheh,  do you think that might have something to do with it?


----------



## lifesaver

do you know that i prefer margarittas with lots of limes?


----------



## GrantsKat

oh maybe just a TINY bit? lol


----------



## pdswife

Shall I have my bartender make you one when I get there?


----------



## GrantsKat

will you drink a margarita for me???????? (must have Cuervo!!)


----------



## pdswife

??? do I have to stop at one?


----------



## lifesaver

would you like an extra lime with that too?


----------



## pdswife

do you realize how cheap limes are there?


----------



## GrantsKat

how many does it take before the joe nichols song comes true?


----------



## pdswife

LOL.. do you know I'm not allowed to have that many unless Paul is there to babysit me?


----------



## GrantsKat

lol...will mom have a babysitter?


----------



## pdswife

isn't it more likely she'll need an armed guard?


----------



## suziquzie

oooo did you know i forgot mom was coming???


----------



## pdswife

how could you forget when it's been keeping me up at nights???


HI SUZIE!!!!!!!!


----------



## suziquzie

can you tell her you forgot to pick her up or something?


----------



## pdswife

How can I get the airplane to forget to stop at the portland airport???


----------



## GrantsKat

do you have separate seats on the airplane????


----------



## pdswife

do you know.. I tried but.. hubby thought that it would be too rude to make her sit in the last row by the bathroom?


----------



## suziquzie

what if you told her the wrong flight?


----------



## pdswife

would you like to wipe the tears when she missed the plane?


----------



## suziquzie

yours or hers??


----------



## pdswife

tears of pain or joy??   lol!!


----------



## suziquzie

do you know i still cant believe you asked her?


----------



## pdswife

do you believe that even I have my moments of weakness when I feel sorry for her?


----------



## GrantsKat

doesnt that mean that your a special person?


----------



## pdswife

or does it mean that I escaped from the looney bin?


----------



## GrantsKat

did we escape on the same day?


----------



## pdswife

shall we go back on the same day too, wouldn't that be fun??  : )


----------



## GrantsKat

would they take us back???


----------



## lifesaver

wouldn't it be fun to go to disneyland?


----------



## pdswife

Maybe disney is the looneybin and they just haven't told us???


----------



## GrantsKat

lol have you been there lately?


----------



## lifesaver

have you ever been to disneyland?


----------



## pdswife

Eurodisney or California Disney?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know Ive only been to Disneyworld?


----------



## pdswife

Do you know I've been to both Euro and Disneyland but I really want to go to Disneyworld because I think it would be romantic?


----------



## lifesaver

do you know i've been to disneyland and it's a lot of fun but i've never been to disney world?


----------



## pdswife

Well..don't you think we should pick one and all meet there and go on Space Mountain?


----------



## GrantsKat

could we meet in Orlando? ; )


----------



## pdswife

can we meet when the wind is not blowing but the sun is out and the sky is blue and can I bring Pauliewog with me???


----------



## GrantsKat

would he be able to meet me in Mexico?


----------



## pdswife

lol.. do you know he is NOT allowed to go there with out ME?

( I can go without him...but not the otherway around!!!)


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know I like your philosophy?


----------



## pdswife

do you think it's a little unfair?


----------



## lifesaver

do you know i like photography?


----------



## GrantsKat

can you go with Trish & photograph Mexico?


----------



## pdswife

does she like sand and shells?


----------



## GrantsKat

are there a lot of people who dont like sand & shells?


----------



## lifesaver

do you know that i just love sand and shells?


----------



## pdswife

do you like pelicans?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know we have A LOT of them here?


----------



## pdswife

Do you think that they are funny looking birds...do you know the poem about them?


----------



## lifesaver

did you know that i have cockatiels, parakeets and finches


----------



## pdswife

is your house loud?


----------



## lifesaver

do you know that i listen to chirping sounds all day long and in the morning i don't need an alarm clock?


----------



## chefmaloney

Are the chirping sounds coming from birds or could you have a message on your cell phone that badly needs answering?


----------



## lifesaver

do you know that my cell phone does the mexican hat dance so that has nothing to do with the chirping birds?


----------



## chefmaloney

gosh,  can my cell phone dance too? Is that under 'tools & settings'?


----------



## lifesaver

actually, do you know that it is under ring tones?


----------



## chefmaloney

Is that ring tone already in your phone or did you download it?


----------



## lifesaver

do you know that i down loaded it and i really like it?


----------



## chefmaloney

How much do you like it?


----------



## pdswife

how do you down load ring tones?


----------



## GrantsKat

cant you just go to a website and pay for them?


----------



## chefmaloney

isn't everything for sale?


----------



## pdswife

but...how much will it cost me?


----------



## lifesaver

don't you know that it won't cost you anything at all?


----------



## pdswife

do you always get what you pay for and is there a certain site you use?


----------



## LPBeier

If you always get what you pay for and something is free, does that mean you get nothing?


----------



## pdswife

do you know..that's what I was wondering...?


----------



## lifesaver

did you not know that for every two items you buy you get the third item for free. but the third item has to be within the price range as the first and the second?


----------



## LPBeier

But what if I only want one item?


----------



## pdswife

then do you have to pay $9.99


----------



## LPBeier

Is that the price for one or for three?  Do you know how confusing it is when you keep jumping in and out of a conversation like I do?


----------



## pdswife

Laurie...do you mind if I just made that price up and don't you think 10 dollars is way toooo much for a ring tone?


----------



## lifesaver

do you know that i pay only $2.50 for my ringtones?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I was going to ask what in the world we were buying?


----------



## pdswife

lol...do you know I just use the ones that come with my phone and the tone I use for my son sounds like a police car??


----------



## lifesaver

do you know that i have the mexican hat dance downloaded as my ringtone?


----------



## pdswife

didn't you tell us that a few posts ago?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I just got a new phone and am still trying to decide what ringtones to use for everyone?


----------



## pdswife

isn't that fun?


----------



## lifesaver

do you know that my daughter has a phone that when the phone rings a voice comes on ane tells her who is calling? like: it's amy or it's amy again


----------



## LPBeier

Don't you find it a pain picking out ringtones and then remember who they are for?


----------



## pdswife

heheheh, do you know I only pick two...one for david and one for paul because they are the only ones I really give my number too?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know that awhile back my daughter left a message on the home phone with a little song she made up about loving me and that I was amazing and DH converted it and set it up as the ringtone for her on my phone as a surprise?


----------



## pdswife

wow!  Do you know that is pretty clever?


----------



## lifesaver

do you know that i think that that is really cool?


----------



## LPBeier

Will you excuse me while I go prepare DH's lunch of choice?  Would you believe canned ravioli and he likes it better than the ones I make from scratch?


----------



## lifesaver

do you know that i don't like ravioli?


----------



## chefmaloney

how about spaghetti?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I don't like tomato sauce?


----------



## lifesaver

do you know i just love spaghetti and i love anything that has to do with tomatoes?


----------



## meshoo96

did you know I make a great spaghetti sauce?


----------



## lifesaver

do you know i make spaghetti sauce that is just out of this world?


----------



## chefmaloney

Don't you just love meatballs with spaghetti?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I prefer a cream sauce, specially one with mushrooms?


----------



## lifesaver

do you know that my tastebuds like that too?


----------



## LPBeier

Don't you know everything is better with mushrooms in it?


----------



## lifesaver

do you know that i like to put mushrooms in my spagetti sauce and also my meatloaf?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know that I make a bechmel sauce and add mushrooms, then eat it on toast?


----------



## lifesaver

do you know that i like a scrambled egg on top of my buttered toast?


----------



## LPBeier

Would you believe I eat soy sauce on my scrambled eggs?


----------



## lifesaver

would you beliebe that soy sauce is good on most anything?


----------



## GrantsKat

isnt it because of the salt content?


----------



## suziquzie

is it the same salt content as the rim of my margarita glass?


----------



## GrantsKat

did you have to tease me like that?


----------



## suziquzie

did ya know i dont really have one either?


----------



## GrantsKat

well then can I say Im sorry you dont? lol


----------



## suziquzie

did you know i'm too broke to fill the liqour cabinet back up 'til FRIDAY!!!?????


----------



## LPBeier

Have you seen that Campbell's soup commercial where they fill a room with something like 9 million teaspoons of salt?


----------



## GrantsKat

doesnt that put us in the same sober boat?


----------



## suziquzie

how are we going to do this?!?!


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I have alcohol and don't drink?  Doesn't seem fair, does it?


----------



## lifesaver

do you know that mixing campbells tomato soup and cheddar soup is delishious?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know that all 3 of you posted at the same time?


----------



## suziquzie

how do you decde what to question?


----------



## lifesaver

do you think that maybe we are somehow connected with each other?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you think maybe putting alcohol in your tomato soup would make it even better?


----------



## GrantsKat

like a warm bloody mary?


----------



## lifesaver

do you know that i prefer to have a cold bloody mary?


----------



## suziquzie

lol, will you try it first?


----------



## GrantsKat

umm do you know its sounds yucky to me?


----------



## LPBeier

Since I don't like tomato anything and can't have alcohol (medication reasons), don't you think I should pass on trying it?


----------



## suziquzie

sooooo is that ixnay on the omatotay oupsay rinkday??


----------



## LPBeier

Isn't it unanimous?  and why the pig latin?  Are the kids reading over your shoulder?


----------



## GrantsKat

haha you still remember pig latin?


----------



## LPBeier

Isn't it funny how I can remember pig latin but I can't remember what I had for breakfast?


----------



## lifesaver

do you like pancakes for breakfast?


----------



## LPBeier

Can I have waffles instead?


----------



## lifesaver

what would you like to have on your waffles?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you have a waffle iron?


----------



## lifesaver

do you know that i don't have a waffle iron?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you make homemade waffles?


----------



## lifesaver

do you know the only waffles i've ever had was back when i wa a child and my father made them?


----------



## GrantsKat

what do you make for breakfast?


----------



## suziquzie

do you make BAGELS?


----------



## GrantsKat

will you come here and teach me how?


----------



## lifesaver

do you know that i prefer to have coffee and toast for breakfast?


----------



## suziquzie

do you know how EASY they are????


----------



## GrantsKat

do you think I should try making them?


----------



## suziquzie

do you know I have a tomato basil recipe that's yummy, or I could divide the recipes from work for home so you don't get 50lbs of DOUGH?


----------



## lifesaver

do you like to make donuts?


----------



## GrantsKat

I never have, are they easy to make?


----------



## suziquzie

why cant a make a perfect doughnut yet?


----------



## lifesaver

do you knowi make donuts for my grandchildren out of canned biscuits?


----------



## suziquzie

ooo aren't those yummy??? 
( i fill them with honey butter...)


----------



## babetoo

do you know i need to try these out? more info, on how to make. thank you


----------



## lifesaver

do you know that i also roll the hot donuts in a mixture of sugar and cinnamon, and sometimes i use colored sugar to make them more interesting?


----------



## pdswife

did you miss me while I was gone?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know YES? = )


----------



## pdswife

may I say THANK YOU??


----------



## lifesaver

do you miss me when i'm gone?


----------



## pdswife

How far do you go??


----------



## GrantsKat

dont ya know Im pretty far away from you? : (


----------



## suziquzie

am i right in the middle?


----------



## pdswife

should I get a map?


----------



## lifesaver

don't you know i don't go any where i can't take my computer?


----------



## pdswife

do you know I'm taking mine with me tuesday so that I can talk to paul and play dc?


----------



## lifesaver

do you know that i think that is a cool idea?


----------



## pdswife

do you know I can call him from the computer too?


----------



## lifesaver

do you know i can talk to my sister on the computer?


----------



## pdswife

who else can we talk to..hey can I talk to suzie and kathe?


----------



## GrantsKat

hey do you know Im still here for a few?


----------



## pdswife

how many is a few?  Three?  Four?  More?


----------



## lifesaver

a few what, hours, days, weeks, years?


----------



## GrantsKat

wouldnt it be none if I had my choice & these boys would settle down?


----------



## pdswife

and then you could curl up with a glass of wine and a good book and then sleep?


----------



## lifesaver

do you know that i start getting silly around this time every night?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know my boys are the same way?


----------



## pdswife

Is it because they are fighting the need to sleep?


----------



## lifesaver

do you know that might very well be possible?


----------



## pdswife

do you know I try to be right about something at least once a day?


----------



## suziquzie

have you been right today?


----------



## pdswife

Well... did you know Paul said I couldn't hit the tree with an apple and I said I could and I did...so does that make me RIGHT and him WRONG?


----------



## suziquzie

why would it make you wrong in any way possible??????????????????????????????


----------



## pdswife

so I was right???  YIPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPIE!!!!!


----------



## suziquzie

can you guess what song i am listening to right now with the word "right" in it?


----------



## pdswife

Is it " I was right and he was wrong and that is why I'm singing this song..if he was right and I was wrong He'd have kicked me out and I'd be gone""??


----------



## suziquzie

wasn't it "Sister Christian oh the time has come and you know that your the only one ...... what's your price for flight, and finding Mr' RIGHT"?


----------



## pdswife

??was it??

Gotta go!


----------



## suziquzie

well now what do I ask?


----------



## GrantsKat

is that song still in your head?


----------



## suziquzie

lol no but how much you wanna bet it comes back now??


----------



## GrantsKat

should I find another song for you?


----------



## suziquzie

what would you suggest?


----------



## GrantsKat

wouldnt any Tim McGraw song do?


----------



## pdswife

how about that barney song?


----------



## suziquzie

well now that we're all here should we sing together?


----------



## GrantsKat

"Who lives in a pineapple under the sea?"


----------



## pdswife

Is it you or is it me?


----------



## suziquzie

lol how many times a day do YOU hear that song?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know I even hear it in my sleep?


----------



## pdswife

Is it a real song?


----------



## GrantsKat

isnt it as real as spongebob himself?


----------



## suziquzie

ohhhh poor trish, dont you get to watch spongebob 83 times a day?


----------



## pdswife

oh dang...Do you know I've never seen more than two minutes of it?


----------



## suziquzie

how do you feel about that?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know youre not missing much?


----------



## pdswife

should I sit in the corner and bang my head on the wall
or should I jump up and down in celebration?


----------



## suziquzie

as my mother would say...
must we be so extreme???


----------



## pdswife

Can't you tell I"m just getting ready for Tuesday?


----------



## suziquzie

could your emotions be anymore mixed right now?


----------



## pdswife

Do you think they'd be better or worse if I mixed them up
with a few mind altering pills?


----------



## suziquzie

or would you really care that you had any in the first place??


----------



## pdswife

??  isn't that a very good question that I
don't already know the answer too??


----------



## suziquzie

are you going to find out?


----------



## pdswife

Do you think taking a nap will unlock the answers?


----------



## suziquzie

isn't it worth a try?


----------



## pdswife

if I
don't suceed may I try try
try again


----------



## suziquzie

why not?


----------



## GrantsKat

isnt it good to keep trying till you get it right?


----------



## lifesaver

do you you know that i have always enjoyed a good challenge?


----------



## suziquzie

does it help to take breaks when you're having a hard time with something?


----------



## babetoo

i am sure it does, aren't you?  if i leave something for a while after hitting a snag, i most always do better after a break from it. right now am trying to figure out how to lay a pattern piece on apron i am making.


----------



## pdswife

if it's too hard can I ask for help?


----------



## lifesaver

don't you know that you can ask for help from this site anytime you need it?


----------



## pdswife

Do you know I ask all teh time and some one always answers ?


----------



## GrantsKat

isnt that why we keep coming back here?


----------



## lifesaver

do you know that i think this is the best site i've found on here that i enjoy spending my day?


----------



## pdswife

do you think that is why I've posted so many dang silly posts?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know that I enjoy your posts?


----------



## lifesaver

Do you know that i enjoy so many peoples posts that if they didn't post i would notice them not posting and wonder what happened to them.


----------



## pdswife

Which one is your favorite?

( now go back and read all 22,615 and choose one)


----------



## GrantsKat

awww do I hafta?????


----------



## pdswife

don't you think you can??


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know it might take me all nite?


----------



## pdswife

did you take speed reading..could you really do it in one night???


----------



## suziquzie

would you want to look at the screen that long?


----------



## GrantsKat

cant I just "skim" over them & then choose?


----------



## pdswife

would you want to miss that one really really 
important one?


----------



## lifesaver

do you not know that choice is one of your rights?


----------



## suziquzie

why dont you just tell us what it said?


----------



## pdswife

what if I chose the wrong one


----------



## suziquzie

do you think we'd  have the energy to check if you were right?


----------



## GrantsKat

do we ever  say anything wrong?


----------



## suziquzie

dont i stick my foot in my mouth all the time?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know that I like your honesty? (so stick away!)


----------



## suziquzie

well do you know i honestly hope your corn arrives tomorrow?


----------



## pdswife

do you know 
I am still in trouble around here..?


----------



## lifesaver

do you know that i think that y'all are great people.


----------



## pdswife

Do you know you are RIGHT again??


----------



## lifesaver

do you know that i find you all facinating and even though i don't know you all personally, i love you all?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you love me too even though I am known to just flit in and out of the conversation and leave people hanging?


----------



## jessicacarr

why shouldn't i?


----------



## PieSusan

Why should you? (not for real, just playing the game)


----------



## pdswife

why shouldn't I what?


----------



## LPBeier

Why shouldn't you take me to Mexico with you?


----------



## pdswife

don't you know I have to take my mother this time?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know it is okay because I get to spend more time with DH and help him find a job?


----------



## suziquzie

can i go to mexico and be the pool boy?
ok girl...


----------



## pdswife

can you come and be the "daughter?"


----------



## GrantsKat

oh can I?!!???!!??


----------



## pdswife

If I beg you can you be ready to leave in the morning?


----------



## GrantsKat

oh no, youre leaving in the morning????? (good for you but bad for me!! Im gonna miss ya!!!!!)


----------



## pdswife

didn't you know..I'm bringing you and DC with me?


----------



## GrantsKat

oh....youre not teasing me are you?


----------



## pdswife

would I do that...and do you know..really I think I"ll be an hour closer?


----------



## GrantsKat

whooho do you know you + one hour closer + mexico + tequila + DC = me being happy???? LOL


----------



## pdswife

Do you think that I'll be close enough and the tequila will be cheap enough that you'd be willing to take a short little walk and join me and Jamie  ( the bartender) for a drinky?


----------



## suziquzie

why did i have to pick this week to dry out again?


----------



## pdswife

don't you think you should put it off a week and join me here Paraíso Costa Bonita

??


----------



## suziquzie

Do you know my big fat gut will not allow me to be anywhere where I need to dress for warm weather?


----------



## pdswife

and why in the world not?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know that I could care less what kind of gut you think you have, I would just like to hang out with you, regardless?


----------



## suziquzie

well can i wear a sweater?


----------



## pdswife

do you know I thought you said "my big fat guy" and I was all ready to be mad at TJ???


----------



## suziquzie

LOL how freakin' funny is that?!?!?!?!


----------



## pdswife

Do you think 
I should be a stand up comic in my next life time?


----------



## suziquzie

how many do you get?


----------



## pdswife

Isn't it 9 just like a kitty cat?


----------



## suziquzie

well if we do could my next few be a little EASIER please??


----------



## pdswife

do you know... I really hope that they are a lot easier but still filled with a lot of love???


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know that my computer wont let me keep up with you two?


----------



## pdswife

should we all buy kathe a new puter?


----------



## suziquzie

what kind does she want?


----------



## GrantsKat

ummm....no??????


----------



## pdswife

Doesn't she want a lap top so she can play in the closet like you play in the closet?


----------



## suziquzie

but did you know the closet 'puter isn't a laptop its technically the boss mans??


----------



## pdswife

does that matter if you can still use it?


----------



## suziquzie

why would it?


----------



## pdswife

can't you think of a reason?


----------



## GrantsKat

does he get on your username & make silly posts?


----------



## pdswife

Does he give karma to people when they don't deserve it?


----------



## suziquzie

do you know i bet he would if he could because he's a big doofus?


----------



## pdswife

Isn't better to work for a doofus than a dork?

(teawater is done..must go pack!!)


----------



## suziquzie

doesn't he qualify as both?


----------



## GrantsKat

is he that bad?


----------



## pdswife

or is he just really funny?


----------



## GrantsKat

dont you have to pack?? ; ) (can you keep me company while you do? )


----------



## suziquzie

will you settle for me???


----------



## pdswife

Do you know I'm almost done...and that I just have to wait for Paul to give me the rest of his STUFF?


----------



## suziquzie

whats he giving you?


----------



## pdswife

LOL..don't you know COMPUTER PARTS??


----------



## PieSusan

Why do blondes think they have more fun?


----------



## pdswife

Don't they have more fun?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I have lots of fun and have never been blonde?


----------



## LPBeier

Hey PD, don't you have a plane to catch in like about five hours?  Are you not going to bed


----------



## pdswife

Do you know I have to get up at 2:45 am!!!!???


----------



## suziquzie

well i suppose you are on time then aren't you?


----------



## pdswife

lol..... do you know we did miss a plane once and I was NOT a happy camper??


----------



## suziquzie

did it make you scream?


----------



## pdswife

what...you didn't hear me there in MN??


----------



## suziquzie

could I have been sleeping?


----------



## GrantsKat

are you sleeping now?


----------



## lifesaver

do you know that i'v been awake since 7am?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I am still not awake (though up) and have to be at physio in an hour and a half?


----------



## lifesaver

do you think you will make it on time?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I am not sure because DH is driving me and I am used to taking the HandyDart (special buses for the disabled and elderly)?


----------



## lifesaver

do you like taking the bus?


----------



## LPBeier

Yes, because you get to know the drivers and they are there to help you, not like the big regular buses.  Here everyone gets to know each other and we chat and try to lift each other up if we are having a bad day.  But I like that DH is taking me too.

Oh oh, did I forget to add a question?


----------



## lifesaver

do you know that we all forget to do things now and then


----------



## jessicacarr

do we?


----------



## suziquzie

should i go back a page or can i just say do we what?


----------



## GrantsKat

do we find a new craft?


----------



## suziquzie

what else is there?


----------



## GrantsKat

quilting???


----------



## suziquzie

oh no, do i dare go there?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know thats something I think I could really do?


----------



## suziquzie

do you  know i have a friend that does it and is going to teach me "someday"?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you think its harder than crocheting?


----------



## suziquzie

do you have to sew straight?


----------



## GrantsKat

if you do than do you know that Im in trouble?


----------



## suziquzie

ain't we both????


----------



## GrantsKat

do you have a sewing machine?


----------



## LPBeier

Does it count that I have one?  At least I think it is a sewing machine under all that dust


----------



## suziquzie

do you know mine's brand new used 3 times now?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know mine doesnt work right & I dont know how to fix it?


----------



## suziquzie

do you know i'd help if i could?


----------



## GrantsKat

could you help me "adjust" my hubbys attitude?? lol


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I just had some success changing my hubbies so I could try?  
BTW, where were you and Suzi yesterday?


----------



## pdswife

do you know that they were not here drinking pina coladas with me???


----------



## GrantsKat

do ya hafta rub it in????????????? : )


----------



## pdswife

lol... do you remember I'm not alone??

( are you ok, don't have time to go back and read but
I got a bad vibe from the last few postings.  PM me if you need to talk
I'll be on line tonigh)


----------



## QUEEN-GUINEVERE

Do you two guys know that there are others who would like to get in here and play this game?


----------



## GrantsKat

ohhhhh yeah.....hows THAT going anyway? (thanks, Im ok, for now,lol)


----------



## suziquzie

why wouldn;t anyone play with me yesterday???


----------



## GrantsKat

was it because you didnt shower? ; )


----------



## suziquzie

lol how did you KNOW that???


----------



## GrantsKat

lol maybe because I didnt either?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I was one here almost all  day yesterday, when I wasn't battling with the never-ending bratwursts, and I didn't see any of you anywhere?


----------



## quicksilver

Do you know we never found out the outcome of the Brats?
I mean Brauts. LOL!


----------



## suziquzie

was the outcome of my brats a clean kids room after much yelling?
OH BRATWURST!!!!!! LOL


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I am calling them Brats because they are driving me crazy and I am just about to put up an update on the thread?


----------



## suziquzie

are they coming out your ears?


----------



## LPBeier

Did you know I started with 51 of them and now only have about 7 that are making it into the freezer with no specific plans?


----------



## suziquzie

dont ya think thats pretty darn good?


----------



## LPBeier

Don't you think it is pretty silly to have 51 bratwurst frozen together and then forget to put them back in the freezer and have them thaw in the first place?


----------



## suziquzie

did they come like that?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know a friend gave us two bags of them and they were thawed?  Would you believe hubby was trying to help so he threw the one bag into the freezer whole not thinking we wouldn't be able to take out one or two at a time (he hates them anyway)?

Are you wondering about the second bag?  (It got used at the youth conference I catered in the summer).


----------



## suziquzie

so are you saying he "dug his own grave" when he threw them in there and ended up eating something he hates all week??
 (silly men)


----------



## Saphellae

Aren't most men not picky anyways?


----------



## suziquzie

why do i always know the picky ones?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know it seems the only food he is picky about is from his German heritage?  Brautwurst, sauerkraut, red cabbage, etc.?  

(And yes, he is regretting his moment of not thinking - plus, he is the one who accidentally forgot to put them back in the freezer when he was organizing it).


----------



## Saphellae

Did you know that I'm extremely happy that Nick puts on a smile even when I've ruined dinner? (give it 10 years, but he's not picky)


----------



## suziquzie

didn't you know thats his job?


----------



## pdswife

Hi, what's who's job??


----------



## LPBeier

Don't you know it is the husband's job to praise you and eat hearty even if you burn dinner which I did tonight?


----------



## suziquzie

do they enjoy that job?


----------



## GrantsKat

which job, eating burned food or praising?


----------



## suziquzie

hmmm, ya know i dont really know now?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you burn dinner as much as I do?


----------



## suziquzie

do ya know i havent done that in awhile but my turn is probably coming up here soon?


----------



## GrantsKat

I hope not! Do you know Im more known for overcooking instead of burning?


----------



## suziquzie

is that because you have a fear of raw food or a husband that thinks any shade of pink means raw???


----------



## GrantsKat

could it be because I have 3 little monsters who wont stay out of the kitchen when I cook?


----------



## suziquzie

do you konw i feel your pain?


----------



## GrantsKat

why do they do that??????


----------



## pdswife

OK, where are you two when I NEEEED you??


----------



## GrantsKat

who me?


----------



## miniman

Can I help?


----------



## LPBeier

Am I one of the two or just a third wheel?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know that you could NEVER be a third wheel???? (how are ya Laurie?!?!)


----------



## pdswife

do you know I just meant those two...but only because they were here last?


How do you play hide and seek with a 67 year old who won't let you out of their reach for more than 10 seconds????


----------



## GrantsKat

cant you sneak out of the bathroom window?


----------



## suziquzie

could you fake your own death?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I am doing good, Kathe, and the reason I wasn't hear after my last post is I was curled up in my recliner crocheting in front of the fire?  

Suzi, could you crochet PDS a life-size replica of herself to leave in the room so she can go out and play?


----------



## suziquzie

do you think you might have just a LITTLE too much faith in my abilities?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you think you might just have TOO little faith in your abilities?


----------



## chefmaloney

Do you all know that from reading your posts I am beginning to have the utmost faith in both LPBeier & suziquzie's abilities?


----------



## pdswife

do you know that if I threw myself out my bathroom window ... I wouldn't have to fake my death since I'm on the 8th floor and that I'd really need that life sized doll because mom would FREAK if I died while she was here????


----------



## chefmaloney

Don't you need that life sized doll for your passenger seat so you can ride in the car pool lane? Or is that just a California thing?


----------



## pdswife

So, you want me to get arrested and fake my own death??


----------



## LPBeier

How about I sneak out of my house, stow away on a plane (so I don't have to go through the metal detector with my titanium knee) to Mexico and I will sit with your Mom for awhile while you have a good time and then we can switch?  Do you know I really don't want you getting arrested OR dieing (real or faked)?


----------



## pdswife

Can you be here by the time I wake up in the morning?

( cuz, I don't really want to die or go to jail today either)


----------



## LPBeier

Will you accept that I will try?


----------



## pdswife

Shall I have a cup of coffee waiting just in case you show up?


----------



## LPBeier

Can it be herbal tea as I really don't want a migraine AND distract your mother all at the same time?


----------



## cara

wich sort of herbs you prefer?


----------



## pdswife

how about some lemon tea??


----------



## PieSusan

Why would you ask that of me?


----------



## pdswife

can't I be polite and ask just because I'm nice?


----------



## LPBeier

So, did you guess because it is morning that I didn't make it?  (Hubby wanted to come too).  Do you know that the lemon tea would have been lovely?


----------



## pdswife

well shall we try for tomorrow instead?


----------



## suziquzie

is today tomorrow?


----------



## GrantsKat

would it make a difference?


----------



## suziquzie

difference in what?


----------



## GrantsKat

in what you would be doing?


----------



## suziquzie

what AM i doing?!?!


----------



## GrantsKat

arent you reading this question?


----------



## suziquzie

do you know I was but now I am typing this one?


----------



## GrantsKat

can you type without looking at the keyboard?


----------



## suziquzie

does it have to spell something?


----------



## GrantsKat

will it make a difference after Ive had a few beers?


----------



## suziquzie

i am not looking can you read this? 
(hey not too bad! )


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know thats better than what i sos (lol did)?


----------



## suziquzie

did you know ot takes longer too??? 
oops it!!!!


----------



## LPBeier

Can you guys do without me for today cause my dog jumped up on my leg last night and I think she did something to it because I am really sore and can't sit at the computer?


----------



## GrantsKat

oh Laurie Im sorry, why dont you ice it & lay down?


----------



## suziquzie

does running in circles make it feel better????


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I have been laying down and icing it all morning with no Luck?  How could running in circles make it feel better if I can't even walk on it?


----------



## suziquzie

then how come you cant sit with it?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know it is just hurting no matter if I walk, lay down, sit, stand or anything?  Do you know it hasn't felt like this since before the first surgery?

(But I am not going to bore you with my pain and frustration, I will let you get on with your questioning fun and see if two acetaminophen and codeine (like Tylenol 3's without the caffeine) will put me to sleep for awhile).


----------



## pdswife

Do you know T3's are good friends of mine when I am in pain and I hope they help you??


----------



## suziquzie

why didn't they seem to help after I had the first 2 babies?


----------



## pdswife

did you take a whole handful??


----------



## suziquzie

ooooooh, is that how you get them to work?


----------



## babetoo

don't you know that will make you sick?


----------



## pdswife

isn't that what works for me..one handful or two??  lol


----------



## LPBeier

Would you believe I slept for two and a half hours after taking the "decafinated T3's", while poor hubby went and did all the shopping, then came home, cleaned up the kitchen and made dinner?  Do you know how frustrating it is that this leg is acting up again?


----------



## pdswife

Do you know I'm sorry about the pain but...am glad about the hubby>???


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know he made the best supper tonight - hamburger patty with cheese, rice and peas?  Doesn't anything taste better when someone else makes it?


----------



## pdswife

do you know I had to leave paul lots of food when I came here...and he still misses my cooking for him?


----------



## suziquzie

are you up cooking now?????


----------



## pdswife

can I make some coffee???


----------



## suziquzie

do you need some?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I feel so much better today and I hope you all do too?


----------



## pdswife

Isn't it hard to feel icky in mexico?


----------



## LPBeier

Don't I have to have been there to answer that question?


----------



## suziquzie

isn't drinking the water supposed to make you feel icky?


----------



## pdswife

can you take my word for it??


----------



## pdswife

suziquzie said:


> isn't drinking the water supposed to make you feel icky?


 

Do you know the water here is just fine??


----------



## LPBeier

About the water or being there?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I would rather find out for myself than take your word for it?

(not that I don't trust you but I would get a holiday out of it!)


----------



## pdswife

LOL..well why didn't you come get that lemon tea that I made you??


----------



## LPBeier

Would you believe they stopped me at the airport because I set off all the metal detectors?


----------



## suziquzie

what did you do with it?


----------



## pdswife

Do you know it tasted very good with lots of ice added??


----------



## suziquzie

do you think i shoulda added more espresso to the latte i brought home?


----------



## pdswife

do you like doubleshots??


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know that they don't like it when you set off the metal detectors at the airport just so you can go drink lemon tea in Mexico?


----------



## pdswife

Do they arrest you ??


----------



## suziquzie

if it already had 4 shots why am i still so sleepy????


----------



## pdswife

ummmm .... did you have four shots of brandy after the four shots of coffee??


----------



## LPBeier

Nah, do you know I snuck out before they could catch me?


----------



## pdswife

were there bells and alarms ringing and guns being pointed??


----------



## suziquzie

can i be working on a littel brandy but not 4 shots?


----------



## pdswife

Do you think a little will be enough to get the job done????


----------



## LPBeier

Doesn't it depend what the job is?


----------



## suziquzie

does that depend on what job that is?


----------



## suziquzie

LOL Laurie!!!!!


----------



## pdswife

isn't the job to quiet the voices in and out side of your head?


----------



## LPBeier

If you are hearing voices, shouldn't you be getting medicated, not drinking alcohol?


----------



## suziquzie

did you know the only voice i hear right now is spongebob's?


----------



## pdswife

Is that good or bad...???


----------



## LPBeier

Is it inside your head or on the tv?


----------



## pdswife

or is lego girl singing it ??


----------



## suziquzie

did you know he's just outside my head but in my head I hear the wind blowing?????


----------



## pdswife

are you an airhead???


----------



## LPBeier

Will you two excuse me as I need to go get some lunch and stretch my leg?


----------



## suziquzie

do you know i'm glad you caught that??


----------



## LPBeier

That you are an airhead?


----------



## suziquzie

dont ya know i feel like one right now?


----------



## GrantsKat

wanna join my airhead club?


----------



## suziquzie

did you brew a whole double pot of coffee onto the floor today too?


----------



## GrantsKat

lol no but do you know I forgot to put the coffee in, so I made a nice pot of hot water?


----------



## suziquzie

and did that wake you up well enough???


----------



## GrantsKat

wasnt my hubby growling about it enough to wake me up?


----------



## suziquzie

did you tell him where to shove it?


----------



## GrantsKat

is it ok that I didnt say it out loud?


----------



## suziquzie

it saves an argument that way doesn't it?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know it all always comes up anyway?


----------



## suziquzie

lol, better one big one than 800 little ones ain't it?


----------



## GrantsKat

what if the big one lasts REALLY long?


----------



## suziquzie

is it still going?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know he works more than hes home, so I dont know?


----------



## suziquzie

does he enjoy giving the silent treatment and denying it also?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you live with a hypocrite too? lol


----------



## suziquzie

lol if i answer that can i delete it right away in case he "reads up" on me again soon??


----------



## GrantsKat

lol do you know that Im glad mine doesnt check up much anymore?


----------



## suziquzie

is he too busy or does he also think this game we play is ridiculously dumb?


----------



## GrantsKat

or maybe hes just tired of complaining about how much time I spend here?


----------



## suziquzie

lol, does he think you would rather talk to us than him? 
(tj does he gets jealous its quite funny..... )


----------



## GrantsKat

why dont they understand that we need to have our "outlets"?


----------



## suziquzie

do you know he thinks he should be the outlet.... but he doesn't seem to wanna hear it when i "let"?
sheesh!!!!!


----------



## GrantsKat

dont you know that its pretty typical for men to be that way?


----------



## suziquzie

are we gonna get in trouble?


----------



## GrantsKat

arent I always in trouble for one reason or another?


----------



## suziquzie

you too huh?


----------



## GrantsKat

should we start a troublemakers club?


----------



## elaine l

Would I be able to join the club?


----------



## GrantsKat

lol, are you a troublemaker?


----------



## elaine l

Did you know that every time I open my mouth I get in trouble?


----------



## GrantsKat

wouldnt that be enough to join the club?


----------



## suziquzie

are we re-naming the club?


----------



## elaine l

What is the initiation?


----------



## suziquzie

maybe you just have to be born female?


----------



## elaine l

Do you think that we are sooooo lucky to be female?


----------



## suziquzie

wouldn't it be better to be a guy because you wouldn't have any "feelings" to deal with?


----------



## elaine l

Well do you think it may be better to have feelings than not?


----------



## suziquzie

do they matter if the other half thinks they are over-rated?


----------



## elaine l

Does the other half even matter?


----------



## suziquzie

how could i deal without him if he's been "around" since I was 17?!?!?!?


----------



## elaine l

Did you think I meant without him?  Did you know I meant just his opinion about feelings?  Is that two questions?  Is that cheating?  Will I be kicked out of the game?


----------



## suziquzie

lol what do i answer?????


----------



## elaine l

Do you know you can answer anything you like?


----------



## suziquzie

do you know i dont do well with choices?


----------



## elaine l

Would you like me to help you pick one?


----------



## suziquzie

could you please?


----------



## elaine l

Should I get off the computer and start correcting papers even though I have tomorrow off?


----------



## suziquzie

wouldn't tomorrow be COMPLETELY off if the papers were done tonight?


----------



## lifesaver

Why would you put off until tomorrow what you can do tonight?


----------



## LPBeier

Can I put off ripping out my crocheting and redoing it because I was looking at the wrong page in the pattern book?  Is there any way it will magically gain 5 stitches per row over night?


----------



## lifesaver

Do you think you can get caught up on what your doing now until tomorrow and still be able to fool around on discusscooking with all the rest of us?


----------



## suziquzie

doesn't discussing cooking (or whatever this is!) come first?


----------



## GrantsKat

should it?


----------



## suziquzie

does it depend on what else is going on behind you?


----------



## GrantsKat

isnt there ALWAYS something going on here?


----------



## suziquzie

why wont they just sit and be veggies?


----------



## GrantsKat

isnt it just to drive me crazy?


----------



## suziquzie

do you know that when they invite me for dinner when i'm old i'm gonna whine about everything on the table, then get up and run around it screaming about toys?


----------



## GrantsKat

lol, do you know I dont think mine will invite me for dinner?


----------



## suziquzie

why not?


----------



## GrantsKat

maybe because Im always reminding them of payback?


----------



## suziquzie

do you think they will remember?


----------



## pdswife

do you want me to remind them??


----------



## LPBeier

If I promise not to be a grumpy guss today and to play nice can I join the party?


----------



## lifesaver

whar kind of party will you be joining?


----------



## pdswife

is it a beach party?


----------



## lifesaver

do you think a beach party would be a lot of fun?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know it is raining so hard that there is a huge pool on my front lawn and all I need is sand and I would have my own beach?


----------



## pdswife

do you know that I can bring shells home but "they" say I can not bring sand??


----------



## suziquzie

who are they anyway?


----------



## LPBeier

The sand police?


----------



## suziquzie

dont they like to share?


----------



## GrantsKat

are they children?


----------



## pdswife

don't you know "They are the customs people and they are afraid the sand has bugs in it?


----------



## suziquzie

how do the bugs feel about that?


----------



## pdswife

do think that they'd like a free trip to washington?


----------



## GrantsKat

would you want them to come home with you?


----------



## suziquzie

would you even bother going home if it was snowing?


----------



## pdswife

can I bring a turtle or a hermit crab instead??


----------



## GrantsKat

dont turtles smell?


----------



## suziquzie

awww can I have one? 
( i have a paatern to crochet me a little turtle!)


----------



## pdswife

Did you see where I posted about going to the turtle release?  Do you know how much fun that was?  Do  you know I LOVE turtles?


----------



## GrantsKat

you should come here, do you know how many turtle nests we have on the beach?


----------



## pdswife

Do people try to eat the eggs?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know if anyone touches the nest they get a huge fine?


----------



## suziquzie

do you know TJ was gonna get me a turtle right before we got flat broke a few years ago?


----------



## pdswife

Do you know they get arrested here.,. but they do it anyway?


----------



## GrantsKat

do they taste THAT good?


----------



## pdswife

???  Have you ever tried one?


----------



## suziquzie

have you?


----------



## pdswife

Do you think I should >?


----------



## GrantsKat

could you eat a turtle or turtle egg?


----------



## suziquzie

why do i think i couldn't?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you not like "unusual" foods?


----------



## suziquzie

do you know I haven't tried many, besides alligator?
(and honest it DID taste like chicken)


----------



## GrantsKat

would you want to try other weird things?


----------



## pdswife

Do you think I'm weird because unless it's indangered I would try most things once?


----------



## suziquzie

why would that make you wierd?


----------



## pdswife

Don't you know that some people even think eating bear is weird and WRONG?


----------



## suziquzie

what makes it any different than eating a cow?


----------



## GrantsKat

maybe because bears arent mass produced like cows are?


----------



## suziquzie

or is it because not many children sleep with a stuffed teddy-cow?


----------



## GrantsKat

why is it that they dont make stuffed "teddy-cows"?


----------



## pdswife

don't they make stuffed every things now??


----------



## suziquzie

you mean like stuffed candy corn and turkeys? 
( i bought my brown turkey yarn today!!!)


----------



## pdswife

lol..do you have a pattern for stuffed froggies?


----------



## suziquzie

how much you wanna bet i could find one in less than a minute?


----------



## pdswife

Ummmm THREE DOLLARS??


----------



## suziquzie

is that US dollars or Mexican ones? 
( found a few here but I dont like most of 'em I'm gonna look more!)


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know I think you lost that bet? lol


----------



## suziquzie

oooo do you know i lied i think i LOVE this guy? 
roman sock: Toad


----------



## pdswife

wow  was that a case of easy come and easy go or what?????


----------



## suziquzie

see what happens when you get me on the yarn?????????
(its worse than gettting me on the brandy!)


----------



## GrantsKat

lol isnt yarn safer?


----------



## pdswife

lol  but doesn't the brandy taste a lot better and isn't easier to swollow?


----------



## suziquzie

well, there is that isn't there?


----------



## GrantsKat

do yarn & brandy mix well?


----------



## suziquzie

can i let you know in a few hours?


----------



## GrantsKat

is it brandy or yarn time yet?


----------



## suziquzie

do you know its certainly brandy time but who knows if there will be yarn time?


----------



## GrantsKat

well isnt it better to have at least one instead of none?


----------



## suziquzie

do you know i promised not to have some every day this time and so far i am failing?


----------



## LPBeier

Brandy or yarn?


----------



## suziquzie

which would be worse every day?


----------



## LPBeier

Did you know my great uncle used to have a "little nip of brandy" every day and he lived to 100?  (In fact he died 2 months short of his 101st birthday?


----------



## suziquzie

so are you telling me it's a health food?


----------



## pdswife

can chocolate chip cookies be health food too??


----------



## LPBeier

What if you used organic chocolate chips?


----------



## suziquzie

well, do they have grains, dairy, and chocolate anti oxidants?


----------



## pdswife

are they still yummy if they have all of the above?


----------



## suziquzie

silly, didn't you know they already do???
flour, butter oh wait eggs... protien..... and CHOCOLATE


----------



## pdswife

lol.. do you know the other way makes them sound YUCKY...??


----------



## suziquzie

so should they remain un-messed with?


----------



## pdswife

Don't you think that's best?


----------



## suziquzie

if i thought so would that be ok?


----------



## LPBeier

do you know I think it is okay?  Do you also know that broken cookies have less calories so that if you have a broken chocolate chip cookie with organic chocolate chips you are probably more healthy than if you ate a banana?


----------



## pdswife

can I finish my drink before I answer that>?


----------



## suziquzie

what are you drinking?


----------



## LPBeier

Tequila or brandy?


----------



## suziquzie

dont you know anymore?


----------



## LPBeier

Me?  Don't you know I am drinking fresca?  Wasn't we asking the weary traveler what she was drinking?


----------



## suziquzie

do you think she fell off her barstool and passed out?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you think the sand police caught up with her and put her in jail?


----------



## suziquzie

was she singing country songs all the way to the sandy paddy wagon?


----------



## pdswife

lol... didn't you hear the phone ringing and didn't you hear me talking to pauliewog??


----------



## LPBeier

So, in the end you really DO love him more than us?


----------



## pdswife

ummmm..... ummmmm..... well heck... yes....sorry.... is that ok?


( you're my best internet friends though!!)


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know it is okay cause you guys are my best internet friends also but I do love Tony best?


----------



## pdswife

do you think that suzi loves TJ and Kathe loves Grant the best too?


----------



## LPBeier

Don't you know I hope so?


----------



## pdswife

isn't love just wonderful and don't you think that if you are in love you should tell the world how much you are in love and how wonderful your loved one is?


----------



## LPBeier

Oh yes, and don't you think the world would be so much better if people would just look through the differences and see the love?  Do you know I think of Tony as my reward, my gift, for making it through all the challenges in my life?


----------



## pdswife

Do you know I feel the same way?


----------



## suziquzie

so is TJ a prize for waiting so dang long for him?


----------



## pdswife

Is he first prize or is he in second place??


----------



## GrantsKat

does it depend on what day it is?


----------



## pdswife

Is today Wed or Thursday??


----------



## LPBeier

Isn't it homecoming day for you?


----------



## pdswife

Can you tell I"m sad to be leaving but so happy to be going home to hubby bear pudding pie?


----------



## suziquzie

what kind of pie?


----------



## GrantsKat

could it be chocolate?


----------



## pdswife

and can it have peanut butter too?


----------



## GrantsKat

we might as well add some whipped cream, dont ya think?


----------



## pdswife

and a grahm cracker crust??


----------



## suziquzie

cinnamon, regular or chocolate grahams?


----------



## pdswife

could we use regular this time and chocolate next time and cinnamon the time after?


----------



## suziquzie

how many are we planning to make?


----------



## pdswife

wouldn't we have to make quite a few to feed all of DC?


----------



## suziquzie

oh wouldn't that be fun?
YOur place or mine?


----------



## pdswife

should we wait until summer and then meet in your back yard since it's bigger?


----------



## suziquzie

would you mind bringing an extra grill since I only have 2?


----------



## pdswife

Can I just buy you another one when we get there... I don't think the airlines will let me pack one???


----------



## suziquzie

well then shouldn't everyone pitch in not just you buying one?


----------



## pdswife

should we send you a $ to buy one?


----------



## suziquzie

lol what if i get an urge to buy yarn and brandy with it?


----------



## pdswife

lol... well..then would we just have to make due with the two that you already have?


----------



## suziquzie

do you know we managed ribs for 60 people off them once so it'd probably be ok?


----------



## pdswife

60 people, was it a wedding?


----------



## suziquzie

do you know it was our housewarming / reception BBQ?


----------



## pdswife

Hey, did you know we had a reception/housewarming/pig out too?


----------



## suziquzie

did yours end up being RAIN RAIN RAIN and in the yucky pole barn too??


----------



## pdswife

Did you know the sun was out and it was a beautiful day?


----------



## suziquzie

do ya know my weatherman said it "may" rain but it never does here.... so I siad "it never rains here" ... and it poured ALLDAY!!!!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## pdswife

Since when has the weather man EVER BEEN RIGHT??


----------



## suziquzie

how is it that i was actually wrong??
(when they say we will get something we NEVER DO!!!)


----------



## pdswife

YOU were wrong...did I read that right???


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know that we actually have running water again and it is running out of the taps like it should instead of all over the floor?


----------



## suziquzie

isnt that great???


----------



## GrantsKat

arent backed-up drains the pits?


----------



## LPBeier

It is great but to you know how many loads of laundry and dishes we have to do, not to mention sanitizing the bathrooms from top to bottom and then they are coming to shampoo the carpets tomorrow?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know how sorry I am that this happened?


----------



## suziquzie

do you need some help?


----------



## pdswife

well...do you know that my nap didn't work at all?


----------



## GrantsKat

what happened?


----------



## pdswife

Do you feel sorry for me because I just couldn't sleep?


----------



## babetoo

couldn't you sleep or did the phone ring or ?


----------



## GrantsKat

doesnt that always stink?


----------



## pdswife

Do you know it happens a lot...??  lol..do you think maybe I don't really need naps?


----------



## GrantsKat

lol...well dont you need a nap, if you are up late every night?


----------



## suziquzie

why cant i stay awake past 930 even if I want to play with yarn?


----------



## GrantsKat

is it because you get up so dang early????


----------



## LPBeier

Sorry I am behind the topic but can I just say thanks to all of you for your concerns and encouragement during our flood emergency?  Do you know we are still in clean-up mode but thankfully there doesn't seem to be a lot of damage?


----------



## suziquzie

wouldn't damage suck?


----------



## GrantsKat

doesnt insurance pay for that? (I hope)


----------



## suziquzie

would you switch if it didn't?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know the strata insurance is taking care of the carpet and if it turns out the wall is damaged as well they will take care of that as well?


----------



## GrantsKat

well isnt that great news?


----------



## suziquzie

how fast will they get to it?


----------



## GrantsKat

will it be soon enough?


----------



## suziquzie

is it ever?


----------



## pdswife

doesn't it always take longer than you think it will?


----------



## suziquzie

do you know i've never had the (mis)fortune of ever having a probalem an insurance co had to be involved in? 
(KNOCKING ON WOOD!)


----------



## pdswife

Did you know we had to use our car insurance when the girl driving behind me thought it was more important to eat salad than step on the break?


----------



## suziquzie

lol is legogirl typing with you too?


----------



## pdswife

lol... do you ever have a problem that in the middle of a sentence DC just goes ahead and posts even though you don't hit the POST QUICK REPLY button??


----------



## suziquzie

do you have a gremlin?


----------



## pdswife

Do you know Paul would call it a BUG in the system?


----------



## suziquzie

does BUG stand for something?


----------



## pdswife

doesn't it just mean that some how...some where a programmer messed up?


----------



## suziquzie

could it possibly be the (GASP!) builder of the computer?


----------



## pdswife

lol..could we really blame it on "them"?


----------



## suziquzie

is that taboo in your home also?


----------



## pdswife

Isn't he blameless??


( really, he's quite smart and if it's broken he fixes it before I have time to complain much)


----------



## suziquzie

(I know, mine too) 
what blame? me blame?


----------



## pdswife

would you ever do that?


----------



## GrantsKat

wouldnt that be breaking some golden rule?


----------



## lifesaver

how many golden rules are there?


----------



## GrantsKat

doesnt it depend on whos making them?


----------



## pdswife

or does it just matter..whose following them?


----------



## GrantsKat

what if we all follow the wrong rules though?


----------



## lifesaver

do you think if we follow the wrong rules we will end up with problems?


----------



## GrantsKat

what would happen to those who didnt follow?


----------



## pdswife

If the good folks were following the wrong rules and the bad folks were following the right rules..would the good then be bad and the bad then be good?


----------



## GrantsKat

how could good folks follow bad rules?


----------



## pdswife

doesn't everyone make a mistake now and then?


----------



## chefmaloney

are rules really made to be broken?


----------



## pdswife

shall we all go out and break one rule today and see what happens?


----------



## chefmaloney

why not? are there any adults around?


----------



## pdswife

aren't we the adults?


----------



## GrantsKat

dont adults make mistakes too?


----------



## pdswife

are we all PERFECT??


----------



## suziquzie

could we be perfect screw-ups?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know I thought I was perfect when I was teenager? lol


----------



## pdswife

AAAAAHHHHH but did your parents think you were perfect too?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know I dont think I would have been grounded so much if they did?


----------



## suziquzie

did your mother wish 20 kids just like you upon you.... and you got them all rolled into 1?????


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know they are rolled into THREE?


----------



## suziquzie

do they get worse as they go?


----------



## GrantsKat

isnt the youngest the worst so far?


----------



## pdswife

lol...do you know it does get better...after about 20 years ???


----------



## GrantsKat

lol in 20 years I will be 59...will it be better then?


----------



## pdswife

lol..will you still care when you are that OLD?


----------



## suziquzie

must you remind me i didnt finish having kids young enough?


----------



## pdswife

Do you know people thought I was toooo young when I started but now I'm 43 and DONE and do you know  I'M VERY GLAD???


----------



## suziquzie

ya know 25 was ok for the first but 31 was proabably a little late for the last?


----------



## pdswife

but...now that it's done...what cha gonna do???


----------



## suziquzie

do i just keep cleaning and cleaning and feeding until they LEAVE?


----------



## pdswife

can't you send them to grandma's house to eat for awhile?


----------



## suziquzie

do you know they come back even louder than before somehow, even though they've visited a mourge?


----------



## pdswife

is that because they've had to sit in one place and use their inside voices so that they don't make your mom go nuts?


----------



## suziquzie

could it be more that she takes them everywhere I cant and they expect me to do the same since she has all weekend?


----------



## pdswife

ahhh... is it another plot to make you angry?


----------



## suziquzie

or to make me feel like a broke loser that should have a "career" ?


----------



## pdswife

can't she just be happy that you gave her three wonderful grandkids ?


----------



## suziquzie

can't anyone do that?


----------



## pdswife

do you know I"m sorry that you have to deal with that?

( everyone else knows you are WONDERFUL!!!)


----------



## suziquzie

why dont you people play this without me so I have something new to read after 2 days?!?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you think maybe (for me) it was because I was dealing with carpet cleaners, restoration companies and insurance adjusters while trying to talk above all the fans and dehumidifiers all over my house, then dealing with a dog who got sick from her flea medication and hurting my bad leg by trying to kick a drawer shut with it?


----------



## suziquzie

would it have been more worth it to kick the insurance adjuster?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I think it would have been?


----------



## suziquzie

can you still catch him and try?


----------



## pdswife

catch who...the gingerbread man??


----------



## suziquzie

what'd HE do?


----------



## GrantsKat

wasnt he just TOO tasty?


----------



## pdswife

Doesn't he always say...run run as fast as you can
you can't catch me I'm the gingerbread man?


----------



## suziquzie

do you know legogirl has a book about that and he DOES get caught!?


----------



## pdswife

Is anyone making gingerbread boys for Christmas?


----------



## suziquzie

do you know i make the dough and its so yummy it doesnt make it to the oven?


----------



## GrantsKat

did you have to eat the icing & decorations since the dough was all gone?


----------



## suziquzie

ooo can I?


----------



## GrantsKat

would it satisfy your sweet tooth?


----------



## pdswife

are they hard to make?


----------



## suziquzie

lol can anything at this point? i'm eating frosting!!!!!


----------



## pdswife

is the frosting on anything?


----------



## suziquzie

did you know it was cinnamon graham crackers? 
(but now i have an icky tummy   )


----------



## GrantsKat

did you make the crackers?


----------



## pdswife

Why'd ya go and make yourself sick??


----------



## GrantsKat

isnt it hard to stop when something is so good?


----------



## pdswife

lol... ya mean like chocolate chip brownies?


----------



## GrantsKat

oh my! dont say that TOO loud or do you know my boys will want me to bake some now???


----------



## pdswife

and there's a problem with that???


----------



## GrantsKat

do ya know I dont want to bake anything like that 2 hours before they go to bed?


----------



## suziquzie

how about 2 hours AFTER bed?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know thats my sleepy time?


----------



## suziquzie

lol do you know mine is the MINUTE I shut their doors?


----------



## GrantsKat

is that the time you fall asleep on the couch?


----------



## suziquzie

lol how'd ya guess?


----------



## GrantsKat

well isnt that the time when I think I can chill by myself, but end up too dang tired?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know how happy I am that I just finished folding and putting away all the towels, sheets and everything else we could find to use as a barricade from the flood?  Do you know we had to wash them all like diapers and it has taken me three days?


----------



## pdswife

Three days arn't ya glad it didn't take three weeks?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know that is only because I ran out of stuff to use and that I drew the line at DH using our clothes as mops?  Would you believe I haven't even begun to wash the cothes we have worn and can't right now because a dehumidifier is using the washer drain?


----------



## pdswife

Do you know ...you need a vacation !!!!???


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I would love to take one but I don't see it happening for a long while?  Can I just come down to your place with no hubby, border, dogs, laundry, floods, etc.?


----------



## pdswife

Can we wait until after the holidays????  

( I can't believe how busy we are now and until after x-mas)


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I don't think I can wait that long?  I guess I will have to hope that a plane ticket and hotel room reservation mysteriously appear in the mail - do you think that could happen?


----------



## pdswife

isn't there always hope that something good will happen?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know one good thing that happened is that I found my culinary diploma and it was not damaged?


----------



## suziquzie

does that help you re-gain your cooking superpowers?


----------



## cara

did you loose your cooking superpowers?


----------



## LPBeier

Did you know I think I just lost power, period?


----------



## cara

maybe you lost motivation?


----------



## pdswife

Have you found it again now?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you think someone stole it?


----------



## pdswife

Have you called the police?


----------



## cara

do you think the police got it?


----------



## pdswife

Do you think they are using it ?


----------



## cara

what for?


----------



## pdswife

would they use it to cook some dinner for the people in jail?


----------



## cara

don't they have a chef for that?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know my ex-brother-in-law used to take sandwiches to the people in the jail for lunch as part of his courier job?


----------



## cara

well, they have to eat, haven't they?


----------



## pdswife

But...how well do they deserve to eat...should they get bread and water or steak and eggs?


----------



## LPBeier

Would you believe he got a free soup and sandwich out of the deal?  Do you know I am not sure how they got breakfast and supper?


----------



## cara

don't you think they prepare for thereselves?


----------



## pdswife

are we talking about the policemen or the prisoners?


----------



## cara

I thought the prisoners?


----------



## pdswife

Do you know I wasn't sure?


----------



## LPBeier

Did you know I was talking about the prisoners?  Don't the police just live on donuts and coffee?


----------



## pdswife

Do you think that's why so many of them are getting fat these days?


----------



## cara

Isn't it a general problem, not just cops?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know my best friend's hubby is a cop and he is a health food nut and refuses to eat donuts?


----------



## pdswife

Do you have a krispy Kreme donut that you could make him try?


----------



## cara

do you think everyone likes krispy kreme?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know we have a Krispy Kreme here but it isn't doing very well?  Don't you know Canadians love our Tim Hortons?


----------



## cara

is it a food chain?


----------



## pdswife

Do you know it's not a very good food chain??


----------



## cara

do you know I've never seen it in Germany?


----------



## pdswife

I wonder if it's only in USA and Canada??


----------



## cara

maybe it will come a few years later?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know that Tim Horton's is a Canadian Institution?  It is the place you go for a large double double and a 6 pack (a coffee with double cream and double sugar and six donut holes).  Do you know that there are people who actually tour across the country and go to every single one of them? Do you know you they don't have them outside of Canada and I am not sure they ever will?


----------



## cara

why do you need sugar and cream in your coffee??


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I can't answer that question because I don't drink coffee and even when I did I didn't put anything in it?


----------



## cara

do you know I drink my coffee with milk, no creamß And that DH drinks coffee as coffe, too?


----------



## suziquzie

do you know i dont even remamber what all i put in my latte this afternoon?


----------



## GrantsKat

was the list that long?


----------



## suziquzie

do you know i just kept seeing different yummy syrups and squirting 'em in there?


----------



## GrantsKat

did it turn out yummy?


----------



## pdswife

Do you know I would settle for a double anything about now?


----------



## suziquzie

have you ever had a bad one?


----------



## pdswife

Don't you know that is a shop in Northbend that makes very bad coffee?


----------



## GrantsKat

is it because its not strong enough?


----------



## pdswife

Have you ever just had a horrid horrid yucky cup of coffee?


----------



## suziquzie

isn't that called PERKINS coffee? 
(THAT is bad coffee!)


----------



## pdswife

Is that like SEATTLES BEST COFFEE ( that's really not the best??)


----------



## suziquzie

would they sell much if they called it Seattle's worst coffee?


----------



## pdswife

WOuldn't that be closer to the truth though??


----------



## suziquzie

should i take your word for that?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you think she would lie to us?


----------



## suziquzie

isn't she a troublemaker?


----------



## GrantsKat

wouldnt you know that answer better than me? ; )


----------



## pdswife

hey, are you being mean to me again??


----------



## suziquzie

who's mean to you??


----------



## pdswife

didn't you just ask if I was a troublemaker??


----------



## GrantsKat

is she trying to be a troublemaker tonite? ; )


----------



## pdswife

Who do you think would get in more trouble during a night of tequila drinking...me or her?  lol


----------



## GrantsKat

lol do you know thats a CLOSE call?


----------



## pdswife

Do you
know I think she'd win cuz, I'd fall asleep before the fun really started??


----------



## suziquzie

lol wouldnt it just be a falling asleep faster contest?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you think that if I joined I would outdo you both?


----------



## pdswife

lol... we wouldn't be a lot of fun would we?


----------



## GrantsKat

ah man you mean you would both leave me to drink alone?


----------



## pdswife

isn't drinking alone a sign of a problem?


----------



## GrantsKat

couldnt I just prop you both up on a stool next to me and pretend?


----------



## pdswife

LOL..wouldn't you have better luck propping us up in a booth?


----------



## suziquzie

lol do you know i just got a mental picture of that scenario???


----------



## pdswife

are you still laughing??


----------



## suziquzie

why wouldnt I?


----------



## pdswife

well.... since tequila makes my clothes fall off ..it's not really a laughing matter is it???  

YUCK!!!!!


----------



## GrantsKat

well if youre in a booth then would anyone see you?


----------



## suziquzie

should i have some tequila and see what it does to me these days since all it used to do was make me BARF?


----------



## pdswife

can I have the seat by the wall??


----------



## GrantsKat

you mean the one with the BIG curtain on the window?


----------



## pdswife

oh...there's a window????


----------



## GrantsKat

couldnt you use the curtain to cover up? or maybe a TABLECLOTH? lol


----------



## suziquzie

is it polka-dot?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know I think its checkered?


----------



## suziquzie

ooooo like in NY???? do they serve pizza????


----------



## pdswife

Can we have a veggie pizza??


----------



## suziquzie

wait a minute, where ARE we???


----------



## pdswife

Shall we look at the DC map?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know that I think I put myself in the ocean on the DC map?


----------



## pdswife

Oh.. did you have a life raft?


----------



## suziquzie

was it at least the ocean closest to home and not say, the indian ocean?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know it was the atlantic, but it was my computers fault?


----------



## suziquzie

well who else's fault would ut be????


----------



## pdswife

Haven't you figured out that it's always MY fault???


----------



## suziquzie

how could that BE?!?!?!


----------



## pdswife

don't ya know it's SO EASY???


----------



## suziquzie

why don't i know the meaning of easy anymore?


----------



## pdswife

is it because you are tooooooooooooooooooooooooooo stressed out?


----------



## suziquzie

is stressed the right word?


----------



## pdswife

is tired, angry, mad,confused,upset,crazy,depressed,spinning,jumpy or insane better?


----------



## suziquzie

how much do i like InSaNe?!?!?


----------



## lifesaver

say what????????????????


----------



## pdswife

Do you think that we both can use that one?


----------



## suziquzie

or maybe bipolar.......


----------



## pdswife

Doesn't the brandy help with that condition?


----------



## suziquzie

LOL you would think so wouldn't you?


----------



## pdswife

How about I pretend I'm a dr. and write you a RX for it and your can pretend you are one and write a RX for some kaluha for me??


----------



## suziquzie

can we mix 'em?


----------



## pdswife

Isn't this fantasy land..can't we do what ever we want?


----------



## lifesaver

is that legal?


----------



## pdswife

Isn't everything legal here ?


----------



## suziquzie

are you back in mexico?!?!


----------



## pdswife

Can't you tell I'm in my dream world..can you feel the sun?


----------



## lifesaver

what country are you living in?


----------



## suziquzie

ummm... no, can't you hear me still shivering?


----------



## pdswife

Did you turn the heat up? ( don't worry I won't tell)


----------



## suziquzie

ya know i didnt because i started the oven but now i will?


----------



## pdswife

but..aren't ya going to bed soon anyway??


----------



## lifesaver

who, me?


----------



## pdswife

are you the one I asked?


----------



## lifesaver

who were you asking?


----------



## LPBeier

Are you asking me because I am NOT going to bed at Starbucks, though this chair is pretty comfy and my chai tea is making me very relaxed?


----------



## pdswife

is it ok to ask you?


----------



## LPBeier

ask me what?


----------



## pdswife

ask you the question??


----------



## LPBeier

what question?
Are you asking me if I am going to be soon?
Or are you asking me about Starbucks?


----------



## pdswife

Are you still at starbucks?


----------



## LPBeier

No, do you know, thanks to you I am on my friend's couch?


----------



## pdswife

Does that mean I did my good deed for the day?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I think it is your quota for the week?


----------



## pdswife

oh oh oh...do I get a golden star??


----------



## LPBeier

Where would you like it?

(By the way, with that little quip I think I will say good night as it has been a long day and I want to phone Tony and say good night).


----------



## pdswife

can you put it on the top of a piece of lemon cake?


----------



## LPBeier

Sure, would you like me to make the gold star out of fondant and edible gold powder?

(going now for sure)


----------



## pdswife

May I try the gold powder pretty please?


----------



## suziquzie

do I even want to know what you're up to now with your magic powder??


----------



## GrantsKat

is she being a troublemaker AGAIN?


----------



## suziquzie

won't I get in trouble if I answer that again?


----------



## GrantsKat

are YOU being the troublemaker then?


----------



## suziquzie

It does seem that way doesn't it?


----------



## GrantsKat

isnt it fun sometimes?


----------



## suziquzie

isnt it only fun until someone pokes thier eye out?


----------



## cara

why not enjoy the fun istead of thinking of troubles that may could come?


----------



## pdswife

Are you guys causing problems again??


----------



## cara

you are right, there are more important things in life - what will you havefor dinner tonight?


----------



## pdswife

Is it alright if I feed Paul leftovers?


----------



## cara

does he complain?


----------



## pdswife

wouldn't he rather have me feed them to him than throw them away?


----------



## cara

can't you hide it in something (like I hid the potatoes in a spinach and feta pita  )?


----------



## pdswife

Oh...do you have a recipe for that?

(sounds good)


----------



## suziquzie

ooooo dont you love a good spinach pie???


----------



## pdswife

Don't ya love almost all things spinach?


----------



## suziquzie

wouldnt it be nice if i could actually sucessfully grow it?


----------



## pdswife

Do you want Paul to tell you how?


----------



## suziquzie

y aknow it grows but kinda tastes like dirt?


----------



## pdswife

haaahhhahahha do you wash it with soap like Paul's mother does?


----------



## lifesaver

how do you know that blonds really have more fun?


----------



## suziquzie

OMG do you know my mother washes a CANTLOUPE with soap before she cuts into it?!?!!?


----------



## pdswife

DO you think our children are going to think we are as crazy dumb as we think our mothers are?


----------



## lifesaver

Hmmmmmmmmmmm! i think i forgot to go to the last page. OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOPSSSSSSSSSSSS!


----------



## lifesaver

isn't washing the cantaloupe with plain water good enough?


----------



## suziquzie

do you know there could always be something around the corner that could kill you with my mother?


----------



## pdswife

what are we going to do with them when old age really sets in and they really start going crazy?


----------



## suziquzie

can i tell you how happy i am that she bought herself long-term care insurance? 
(ya know, just in case. we live by just in case)


----------



## lifesaver

ya but what if i don't go around the corner?


----------



## suziquzie

did you know thats exactly my point??


----------



## LPBeier

Can I break in with a news flash?   Do you know my hubby got the job!!!!!??????


----------



## suziquzie

why didn't i see this yesterday?
congrats!


----------



## cara

LP, great news!!!
What's he doing now?


----------



## pdswife

do you know I love waking up to happy news?


----------



## cara

Did you just woke up?


----------



## pdswife

Can you see my clock saying it's only 8:00am ?


----------



## cara

will I ever get used to that time difference?


----------



## lifesaver

do you think the time will  ever stop going back and forth?


----------



## cara

does time go back??


----------



## lifesaver

do you now it goes back once a year?


----------



## cara

but not more than an hour?


----------



## pdswife

How far would you like it to go back?


----------



## lifesaver

do you know that i would just prefer that the time stay the same all the time?


----------



## pdswife

don't most of us feel that way?


----------



## suziquzie

how would i ever get outta my pajamas then?


----------



## pdswife

do you want to get out of your pajamas???


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I was forced out of my PJ's pretty fast this morning because the restoration guys showed up at 7 am with some more huge fans and needed to take more samples of the carpet and lino?


----------



## pdswife

isn't that a good thing?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know all but the 7:00 am part because they were here until 10 pm last night?


----------



## cara

why don't they stay at yours?


----------



## pdswife

would you want the worker boys to stay at your house?


----------



## cara

doesn't that depend on the worker boys?


----------



## pdswife

wouldn't hubby be upset if any of them stayed?


----------



## cara

should he know? Don't you know DH is on road until sunday?


----------



## pdswife

Is he at the farm again?


----------



## cara

over the weekend.... haven't I told you there is a big Ritchie Brothers Auction in Germany tomorrow?


----------



## pdswife

and you don't want to go ??  lol


----------



## cara

I would love to, but can you believe they won't let me go from work?


----------



## pdswife

isn't that mean of them?


----------



## cara

should I leave them with all the bunch of work?


----------



## suziquzie

why are they picking on you?


----------



## pdswife

can't someone cover for you?


----------



## cara

would you think you could do that?


----------



## suziquzie

does it depend on the job?


----------



## cara

do you think there are jobs you can do without being told?


----------



## suziquzie

do you know I do that alot at work and it usually involves cleaning a wall or something?


----------



## pdswife

Do you want to come clean my walls?


----------



## cara

do you want to do my laundry?


----------



## pdswife

should we trade chores?


----------



## suziquzie

how can i do that when I can't even start my friggin vaccum today???


----------



## pdswife

is the motor clogged up with hair?


----------



## suziquzie

maybe MY motor is clogged up with hair....????


----------



## cara

did you run out of power?


----------



## pdswife

Is it plugged in??


----------



## suziquzie

LOL dont I have to get out of my chair to plug it in?


----------



## cara

don't you have a chair with rolls(?) under it?


----------



## suziquzie

lol who would push me and my chair and vaccum around?


----------



## cara

can't you do this with your feet?

(must be a funny picture rolling with the chair and vaccuming....)


----------



## suziquzie

isnt that just as much effort as getting up and using my arms like I'm supposed to?


----------



## LPBeier

do you know one of my official physio exercise is rolling around in my typing chair forwards and backwards to strengthen my legs?  Would you believe the dogs think it is a great game?


----------



## suziquzie

can you vaccum???


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know, I should give it a try?


----------



## pdswife

Give what I try??


----------



## suziquzie

wanna try here, after I pick up all legogirls' blocks?


----------



## LPBeier

If I roll in my chair and vacuum your carpets can you make me some more tator tots and fish sticks (no ketchup please)?


----------



## suziquzie

well sure! is 5 sticks enough since thats all thats left?


----------



## pdswife

oh no..are we eating fish sticks again???


----------



## suziquzie

are you saying you'd rather be left out?


----------



## pdswife

can I just wait in the corner until you're done eating?


----------



## suziquzie

did you know i'm not making anymore today?


----------



## pdswife

is it safe to come out then?


----------



## suziquzie

can you cut these onions for me?


----------



## pdswife

Do you know I don't mind doing that at all?


----------



## suziquzie

why dont i just learn and put my contacts in before I do that???


----------



## pdswife

is it because you are too busy doing 10 other things all at the same time?


----------



## LPBeier

Isn't she doing only eight since she isn't cooking fish sticks and I am doing the vacumming?


----------



## pdswife

Did you get a degree in math too..not just cooking?


----------



## suziquzie

did you know math is evil?


----------



## pdswife

Did you know EVIL spelled backwards is LIVE?


( that's a line from a book..wish I could remember which one)


----------



## suziquzie

was it at least a good book?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I was lousy at math, and cooking (baking mostly) is based a lot on math?


----------



## pdswife

How do you do it then?


----------



## suziquzie

do you use fingers and toes?


----------



## pdswife

Do you have rings on your toes?


----------



## suziquzie

do you know only in the summer to try ANYTHING to make feet less ugly?


----------



## pdswife

Did you know I'm in the process of losing both my big toe nails and it's very ugly...????


----------



## suziquzie

what happened to them?


----------



## pdswife

Do you know I went on the hike from HECK and my boots didn't fit right and my toes kept smashing against them and now months later...they are turning funny colors and feel really weird?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know my oldest dropped a VERY heavy rock on his toe & it did the same thing?


----------



## pdswife

did he cry as much as I did when brother dropped a rock on my head?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I hate my toes and never let anyone (but DH) see them?


----------



## pdswife

Does he call them your little sausage toes?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know its more like pigs in a blanket?


----------



## pdswife

Should I make those for dinner sometime??


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know I think that was one of the first things I cooked for my hubby when we first got married? (suprised he didnt divorce me on the spot!lol)


----------



## pdswife

Did you ever make him chocolate chip pancakes?

( Tried to pass that off as dinner once, lol, didn't work.  He loved them but
said I could only make them as a dessert from then on)


----------



## GrantsKat

lol, do you you have a meat & potatoes husband?


----------



## pdswife

Do you know he's becoming a health nut..he's even exercising and lifting weights and getting skinny?


----------



## GrantsKat

did you have anything to do with that?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know my hubby can't eat half the things that are my favourites?


----------



## pdswife

Do you know I"m still trying to figure out what happened..?????


----------



## LPBeier

What happened when and to who?


----------



## pdswife

what are you
talking about?


----------



## suziquzie

are you guys confused again?


----------



## pdswife

Suzi, did you know Kathe was here for awhile?


----------



## GrantsKat

uh-oh did I confuse someone?


----------



## LPBeier

Trish, why did you confuse me by saying you were wondering what happened and then asking what I was talking about?  Don't you know the drugs do enough of that?


----------



## pdswife

hehehe are you being a trouble maker today?


----------



## LPBeier

Me or Kathe?


----------



## pdswife

can you both fill the job?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I am still confused, but I have to go and find our insurance papers so I can fill out a sheet on what we lost in the flood?  Do you think they would compensate me if I said my mind?


----------



## suziquzie

will you forget where you're going on the way there?


----------



## pdswife

don't you think I can remember how to find my own kitchen?


----------



## suziquzie

isnt that just cuz your nose guides you?


----------



## pdswife

and there's a problem with that???


----------



## suziquzie

what if its a bad smell?


----------



## pdswife

THen would Paul smell it first and make me get rid of it?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know you don't know a bad smell until you have been in our place for, oh, about 2 seconds?  And do you know it is actually getting better?


----------



## cara

wouldn't it be bad if it would get worse?


----------



## pdswife

how worse can it get?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know it can't get any worse, but will only get better once they start tearing out the floors, carpet, walls, and vanities?


----------



## pdswife

did you pick new carpet?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know we get the samples today? So, how are you doing this morning?


----------



## suziquzie

why isnt anyone playing today?


----------



## LPBeier

Did everyone have an extra long nap today?


----------



## suziquzie

who got a nap?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I did because I had a bad night and a really hard physio so I got a nice long nap?


----------



## suziquzie

can i say i'm jealous?


----------



## LPBeier

Can I say "don't be", because you don't want the sore leg and flood chaos that warranted the nap?


----------



## pdswife

and did you know I had yet another badddddd headache and am still YUCKY??


----------



## LPBeier

Are you sure you don't want some of my pain meds?


----------



## pdswife

Can't you tell I'm already taking some.??


----------



## suziquzie

was it because you ate a tail?


----------



## pdswife

does tail eating lead to stress?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know it would lead to stress for me?  Don't I have enough trouble eating other parts of the animal, let alone the weird ones?


----------



## pdswife

why are people so picky about what they eat..if it tastes good..isn't it good ??


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I am not picky about what I eat but my throat is? (I have a gag reflex due to scare tissue and can't eat shellfish, and a lot of meat, among other things.  I actually do like oxtail soup, just don't make me eat the "tail"!)


----------



## pdswife

isn't tail the best part of oxtail soup?


----------



## suziquzie

kind of like the hershey's syrup is the best part of the ice cream?


----------



## LPBeier

But isn't it the flavour that it gives the broth?  Hey, isn't ice cream the best part of ice cream?


----------



## pdswife

isn't the vanilla the best part of ice cream?


----------



## cara

maybe somebody don't like vanilla icecream?


----------



## pdswife

who doesn't like vanilla??


----------



## cara

I don't know.. bit don't you think there are such people outside?


----------



## pdswife

Do you think they like peppermint icecream better than vanilla?


----------



## cara

Do you know that I would prefer peppermint to vanilla at the ice cafe?


----------



## pdswife

do you think that they should sell peppermint all year and not just during the holidays?


----------



## cara

do they sell just during the holidays over seas???


----------



## pdswife

Did you know safeway only has it during December?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I make my own ice cream and just realized I have never made peppermint?  Do you think I should try it today?


----------



## pdswife

Do you need a taste tester?


----------



## LPBeier

do you know I have heard that mint can cure headaches?


----------



## pdswife

Should I put some in my tea?


----------



## LPBeier

The ice cream or the peppermint?


----------



## pdswife

lol..couldn't  I just use some of the peppermint that's growing in the garden?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know a cup of tea sounds like good medicine right now?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you have a chocolate mint plant (I did but I have it to my neighbour)?


----------



## pdswife

Don't those smell GREAT?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know I didnt know there was such a thing?


----------



## pdswife

do you want to buy one?


----------



## LPBeier

Would you like me to send you some so it can make your cold feel better?


----------



## pdswife

didn't you give yours away already?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know that now Im kinda in the mood for some mint chocalate-chip ice cream?


----------



## pdswife

do you mean chocolate ice cream with mint  or mint ice cream with chocolate?


----------



## GrantsKat

lol, do you know I dont like chocolate ice cream, so it has to be mint?


----------



## pdswife

Do you like white mint ice cream or do you like the green kind?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know that if its Breyers I like the white one?


----------



## pdswife

Do you think the green one is ugly like I do?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know my DH thinks I am nuts but I can taste the "green" and I don't like it?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know it reminds me of pistachio & I dont like that?


----------



## LPBeier

Why is pistachio flavour always green when they are white or dyed red?  And why do they dye them red anyway?


----------



## GrantsKat

is it just so our fingers can get discolored?


----------



## pdswife

can you use them on your cheeks for blush?


----------



## GrantsKat

wouldnt I look funny doing that?


----------



## LPBeier

Wouldn't it depend if it was the right red for your skin tone?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know NOTHING red looks good on me?


----------



## LPBeier

So you wouldn't be good dressed up as a clown with a big red nose?


----------



## cara

do you think, that makes sense?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I don't look good with anything yellow or orange and most greens?
And does anything here make sense?


----------



## cara

do you know that I prefer yellow and orange?


----------



## GrantsKat

cant I just stick to the SLIMING black color?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I wear a lot of black, blue and purple?


----------



## cara

do you now that I think purple is awful?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know purple is my favorite color, but I dont wear much of it?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know purple is my favourite colour and my dog is named Violet?


----------



## GrantsKat

shouldnt you have a pet named lavender too? ; )


----------



## cara

don't you think the dog will get psychological problems with that name? ;o))


----------



## GrantsKat

couldnt it see a dog shrink?


----------



## cara

do you think that is a market?


----------



## LPBeier

But don't you know I am allergic to lavender?


----------



## cara

do you think you would react, if your pet would be named lavender?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I wouldn't want to find out?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you think you would sneeze a hundred times like I already have today?


----------



## cara

do you have a cold like I have?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know I do & Ive been coughing & sneezing for days?


----------



## cara

can it be we have the same illness?


----------



## GrantsKat

could it travel that far?


----------



## cara

maybe it came with the storm?


----------



## suziquzie

was there a storm?


----------



## cara

it still is here - together with snow...

do you think I should go to bed now?


----------



## GrantsKat

are you tired?


----------



## cara

not really..
do you think I should stay up a bit longer?


----------



## GrantsKat

sure, but do you know I have to go and get my munchkins settled down?


----------



## cara

what are munchkins?


----------



## GrantsKat

lol, do you know they are my three little boys?


----------



## cara

three boys? Isn't that exhausting sometimes?


----------



## pdswife

Do you know it is very exhausting and that's why i only had one?


----------



## elaine l

One what?


----------



## cara

One son?

Did the winter arrive at your side of the planet, too?


----------



## pdswife

Can't you see the cold and rain?


----------



## cara

are you still or already awake?


----------



## pdswife

If I'm the worlds best sleeper why
couldn't I sleep last night??


----------



## cara

who says you are the best sleeper?


----------



## pdswife

Don't ya know that hubby tells me that all the time?


----------



## cara

aren't the hubbies the big sleepers?


----------



## pdswife

How is Paul supposed to sleep when he works two full time jobs and takes care of me, where is the time??


----------



## cara

don't you know it's bad for your health if you don't sleep?


----------



## pdswife

Would you try telling him that for me?


----------



## cara

do give me his number?


----------



## suziquzie

when would you call?


----------



## pdswife

Do you guys have Magic Jack for your phone calls??


----------



## cara

who is Magic Jack?
Does that answer your question? ;o))


----------



## pdswife

lol... Did you know Magic Jack was this thingy that you hook to your computer and to your phone and then you make FREE phone calls?  

( I don't know if it works in Germany?)


----------



## cara

ah... something like skype? For VoIP?


----------



## pdswife

ummm... do you know I'm not really sure.. I just know it works !
http://www.magicjack.com/1/index.asp


----------



## cara

do you know I'll watch the link when I'm home?
(Just doing some "Babysitting" at my friends house)


----------



## pdswife

are you home now?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know Ive been here ALL day?


----------



## suziquzie

have you had enough yet?


----------



## pdswife

can I go somewhere else?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you have somewhere else to go right now?


----------



## pdswife

Can't I go to the ice cream store?


----------



## GrantsKat

can you get me some white mint chocolate chip while you are there?


----------



## pdswife

Would you like a pint or a gallon?


----------



## GrantsKat

oink oink do you have to ask? ; )


----------



## pdswife

lol..would you like some cookies to go with the ice cream so that you can make sandwiches?


----------



## GrantsKat

do I really need to gain 10lbs in 10 minutes? ; )


----------



## pdswife

would'nt it be better if I weren't the only chubby one?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know that you are definitely not alone there?!?!?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know you aren't the only chubby one (if you really in fact are, or only in your mind)?  By the way, can I have a pint of butterscotch ripple?


----------



## pdswife

so ...I need to buy... one gallon of mint, one pint of butterscotch and one gallon of pepperment?


----------



## GrantsKat

well could we add my favorite, french vanilla?


----------



## suziquzie

do we have any chocolate yet?


----------



## GrantsKat

are you putting in your request also?


----------



## pdswife

should I rent a truck to carry it all ?


----------



## GrantsKat

lol, do we need toppings too?


----------



## suziquzie

ooooooo where to start?


----------



## GrantsKat

lol, how about hot fudge?


----------



## suziquzie

can i have cherries and those crunchy bits things?
oh, and whip cream?


----------



## pdswife

would you mind if I just made my vanilla bean in to a large milkshake?


----------



## suziquzie

did you know its not ice cream unless it's CHOCOLATE?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know you will have a MAJOR debate about that with me?


----------



## LPBeier

So, can I change that to a gallon of butterscotch so you don't get confused?
(WOW am I behind on this conversation)  Do you know I would prefer to add my chocolate to my ice cream than eat chocolate ice cream?


----------



## pdswife

Did you know that you can make ice cream with nutterbutter cookie chunks and it'll make your hubby a very happy husband?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know it will make my husband a very sick one because he is lactose intolerant and can only eat "frozen soy product"?


----------



## pdswife

can you make it with the soy product?  


( can't he take a lactaid pill?  They work really well for Paul)


----------



## LPBeier

do you know I do make soy "ice cream" for him and he does take lactaids but they don't always help?


----------



## pdswife

What if he takes two pills instead of one?

( when I make something with a lot of milk/cheese/butter I always make Paul take and extra pill)


----------



## cara

do you know I could well live without ice cream?


----------



## pdswife

Did you know Ice cream is my very favorite dessert?


----------



## cara

do you know I could live well without any desserts?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I am getting out of eating desserts but make my living making them so I hope there are still people out there who love cake, ice cream, etc.?


----------



## suziquzie

wouldn't the sugar farmers revolt if everyone stopped eating sweets?


----------



## mikki

Why would you stop eating sweets?


----------



## suziquzie

what would i eat if i stopped that?


----------



## mikki

Is there any other food to eat rather then sweets?


----------



## suziquzie

what about bread?


----------



## LPBeier

What if you don't like bread or it makes you sick?


----------



## mikki

will you keep looking or go back to sweets?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I have developed a total love for anything with vegetables?


----------



## suziquzie

willingly or by force?


----------



## LPBeier

Don't you think someone can actually like veggies?


----------



## suziquzie

dont I like veggies?


----------



## mikki

Do you like veggies?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I met a vegetarian who didn't eat vegetables?


----------



## suziquzie

then do you call him a fruititarian?


----------



## pdswife

if you don't eat meat...and you don't like veggies are you very skinny?


----------



## suziquzie

should i give it a whirl and see?


----------



## pdswife

can you live with out cheeseburgers?


----------



## suziquzie

do you know i never liked cheese on my burgers til recently?


----------



## pdswife

Do you like Mushrooms Swiss burgers or Cheddar bacon burgers better?


----------



## suziquzie

how do i pick one of my two FAVORITES?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I prefer mushrooms on my burger with no cheese?


----------



## pdswife

Do you know swiss would be my choice?


----------



## LPBeier

Would you believe a restaurant chain out here has a burger called the Mountain of Mushrooms burger and it is served without fries because at one third pound beef patty and one pound of mushrooms it is so big?


----------



## pdswife

Do you and hubby share meals when you go out like hubby and I do?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know we do share meals and we also both order something different and switch halfway through? Can you believe how much that confuses the servers?


----------



## suziquzie

DO you know we don't share because both of us have germ sharing issues?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you kiss?


----------



## pdswife

do you hug and kiss as much as we do?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you think I scared her away with that question?


----------



## pdswife

Do you think she is spending quiet time alone thinking?


----------



## suziquzie

Do you know I can't stay awake past 8:30 on Sundays to save my life?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you drink coffee to stay awake?


----------



## suziquzie

how is it I make TJ a pot and have a cup and STILL pass out?


----------



## GrantsKat

could it be because youre OVERWORKED? lol


----------



## suziquzie

isnt it just because i get up at 3 on sat and sunday then try to be all family like because everyone is home and awake?


----------



## GrantsKat

isnt it hard to pretend sometimes, when all you want to do is take a nap & be left alone?


----------



## suziquzie

do you know by 7pm my pretending is pretty bad?


----------



## GrantsKat

lol, do you know you have me beat by at least 3 hours??


----------



## cara

Couldn't you always sleep?


----------



## pdswife

Isn't it hard to be a working mom and a wife and a friend all at the same time?


----------



## cara

isn't it hard to be a wife and a friend at the same time - even without the Mom-Part? ;o)


----------



## pdswife

Do you think it's harder to be a female than a male?


----------



## cara

Do you think a man would answer this question with yes?


----------



## pdswife

Have you heard the sayiing

A man may work from sun to sun 
but a womans work is never done??


----------



## cara

do you think there is a german translation?


----------



## pdswife

Do you know my father is half German but the only German word he knows is the word NO..?


----------



## cara

is NO a german word??


----------



## pdswife

Is this the translation you were looking for??

ein Mann kann von Sonne zu Sonne arbeiten, aber eine womans Arbeit wird nie erledigt


----------



## cara

*lol* that sounds funny... is it a google translation?


----------



## pdswife

lol..do you know it is a babelfish translation??


----------



## cara

do you it sounded like something that way...?
And do you now I have to leave you here alone for a few minutes as I will go to the kitchen and make dinner ready?


----------



## pdswife

do you know you will be missed?


----------



## cara

I hope so ;o))

Do you know where I find a spinach-ricotta-sauce-recipe?


----------



## pdswife

did you try allrecipes.com?

or
http://www.cdkitchen.com/recipes/recs/26/FettucinewithSpinachRicotta71673.shtml


----------



## cara

do you know I searched german cooking sites?


----------



## pdswife

Can you search USA sites...?

( I know I can't get to all the USA sites when I'm in Mexico..can you get to them from Germany??)


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I search french cooking sites all the time?


----------



## pdswife

Do you look up recipes for snails?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I already know how to cook them four ways but don't because I can't swallow any kind of snails or shellfish - anything slimy, no matter how it is cooked?


----------



## cara

I can get all sites from USA ;o)
pds, do you know the recipe yoou found was great? ;o)


----------



## LPBeier

What was the recipe for?


----------



## pdswife

Did you try it?


----------



## LPBeier

How could I try it if I don't know what it is?


----------



## cara

LP, don't you think pds meant me? ;o)


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I now that and was just kidding around, but that I am still curious what the recipe is for?  And, by the way DID you like it?


----------



## cara

didn't you found the link pds postet the page before as an answer to Spinach-Ricotta-Sauce?


----------



## suziquzie

is everyone getting lost?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I think I was probably talking to the guy in the hazmat suit then and I will go find it now?


----------



## GrantsKat

should we get a map?


----------



## suziquzie

how big is it?


----------



## GrantsKat

well, maybe a globe would be better?


----------



## suziquzie

is that so you dont have to re-fold it?


----------



## GrantsKat

lol, couldnt it be just because its fun to spin it?


----------



## suziquzie

do you think someone is spinning us too fast?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I think they just took the box with my beautiful globe with the raised mountains and light in it away to storage?


----------



## suziquzie

was it a snowglobe?


----------



## LPBeier

Haven't you seen the real globes what light up from the inside so you can see all the names and stuff better?  Do you know it was one of the last gifts my Mom gave me and I really cherish it?


----------



## pdswife

Hubby loves globes but do you know we don't have one?


----------



## suziquzie

should you get him one?


----------



## pdswife

Where would we put it?


----------



## suziquzie

do you have a mantle?


----------



## pdswife

Isn't it all ready covered with "STUFF"??


----------



## suziquzie

lol, is it computer parts?


----------



## pdswife

Do you know that the puter parts are on the island in the kitchen...????


----------



## Saphellae

Do you two know where I can ALWAYS find Pds and Suzi?


----------



## pdswife

isn't it right here??


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know you can often find me here too when I am not chasing hazmet men and movers all over my house?


----------



## pdswife

do you come here just to find us?


----------



## LPBeier

Me?  Do you know I come here because I like your company?


----------



## pdswife

don't you think we ask you too many questions?


----------



## LPBeier

is there such a thing as too many questions?


----------



## pdswife

can't it get annoying sometimes..don't you want some answers?


----------



## snack_pack85

what are we talking about now?


----------



## pdswife

are we deciding if we want answers or questions?


----------



## snack_pack85

isn't answering a question with a question still technically an answer?

Are you confused yet?


----------



## cara

Is it in the middle of the night at yours?

Do you know that the cold finally got my? 
(Sore throat, headache, coughing until it hurts..
I decided to stay at home today..)


----------



## lifesaver

do you know that by washing your hands frequently and using a hand sanitizer inbetween washing cashelp reduce the risk of picking up unwanted germs?


----------



## cara

do you know that too much desinfection can be dangerous, too?


----------



## pdswife

Do you know I have a little cold too..just the sniffles and a little sore throat?


----------



## cara

do you drink enough?


----------



## pdswife

Can one ever have enough tequila... oh do you mean water... do you know during winter I almost always have a cup of hot water to sip on??


----------



## cara

you know it's important to drink enough when feeling ill?
You know I almost can't stand tea any longer?


----------



## pdswife

what if you had a different flavor of tea?


----------



## cara

do ypu know for this I have to go out and buy some?
Or should I stay away from my herb tea and drink roibush or black tea instead?


----------



## lifesaver

have you tried drinking someof those delicious flavored sleepytime teas?


----------



## cara

you think I should go to bed now?


----------



## pdswife

what time is it?


----------



## cara

don't you know it's 7.44pm here?


----------



## lifesaver

do you feel like you need to take a nap?


----------



## cara

do you know I already had three naps today?
Do you think I can sleep the whole day?


----------



## pdswife

Don't you need sleep when you are sick?


----------



## lifesaver

do you know that you should feed a cold and starve a fever?


----------



## pdswife

should you feed it ice cream and chocolate sauce?


----------



## cara

wouldn't it be better to eat some vitamins, like pepper, lemon and orange?


----------



## lifesaver

do you think vodka and white grapefruit juice would work?


----------



## cara

wouldn't it be worth a try? ,o)


----------



## pdswife

could I try after my nap?


----------



## lifesaver

do you think that shed be willing to try?


----------



## suziquzie

try what?


----------



## pdswife

try anything at this point??


----------



## lifesaver

what did i just mntion?


----------



## suziquzie

do you know i read the page and couldn't figure that out?


----------



## pdswife

do we have to go back and read again?


----------



## cara

wasn't it vodka?


----------



## pdswife

Do you like vodka?


----------



## suziquzie

do you have some?


----------



## pdswife

Can I go check?


----------



## suziquzie

is there kahlua and milk and ice cubes involved?


----------



## pdswife

can we do hot chocolate with kahlua instead?


----------



## suziquzie

then what's the vodka for?


----------



## pdswife

For somebody else perhaps??


----------



## suziquzie

like who?


----------



## pdswife

Isn't Lifesaver the one who wanted it?


----------



## suziquzie

where'd she go?


----------



## pdswife

do you think we are in the habit of scaring people away from DC


----------



## cara

maybe she is off to shop vodka?


----------



## pdswife

is she going to buy enough for all of us?


----------



## cara

do you hope so?


----------



## suziquzie

would it be here soon?


----------



## pdswife

why, are you in a hurry?


----------



## suziquzie

did i tell you we bought some rum saturday and never drank it, so i PROMISED not to touch it til Wed when he has a night off and we stay up and bake for Thurs?


----------



## pdswife

Do you like hot buttered rums?


----------



## suziquzie

LOL did you know that's what we got it for?


----------



## pdswife

do you use the batter mix in the little yellow tubs?

( and if you do...how do you make your drinks...we bought the tubs...we have the rum... and we are clueless...but I have a feeling that we will need many many many drinks FOR SURE starting tomorrow night)


----------



## suziquzie

LOL!!!! 
do you have a better homes and gardens cookbook?
( i use that mix recipe... but i was thinking of finding a new one)


----------



## pdswife

Do you know I have an old better homes and gardens?


----------



## suziquzie

do you know if it's not in there I will sent it to you? 
(mine's pretty old too it was the first one I bought when I moved out)


----------



## pdswife

Don't ya just love the old ones?


----------



## cara

does it make a difference if the recipes are old or new?


----------



## suziquzie

do you know i can't find my Joy of Cooking, and they took the Swiss Steak out of the new one?!?!?


----------



## pdswife

do you want me to look for mine... ( after the holiday)??


----------



## cara

what is a swiss steak?


----------



## pdswife

did you know it was rounds steak with a tomato and veggie sauce?


----------



## suziquzie

are you a mashed potato or noodle fan with that dish?


----------



## cara

do you know I would have thought it would have cheese in it?


----------



## suziquzie

do you wonder why it doesn't?


----------



## cara

not really - should I?

Would you mind me going to bed?


----------



## suziquzie

are you very sleepy?


----------



## cara

Don't you know I'm tired the whole day today?


----------



## pdswife

do you dream sweet?


----------



## suziquzie

should you forget to set an alarm tomorrow?


----------



## pdswife

If I don't get up how will I leave the house?


----------



## cara

do you have to leave the house?


----------



## pdswife

Don't I always have an escape planned?


----------



## cara

why do you have to escape?


----------



## pdswife

lol..can you go back and read my venting in TPBM thread...or would you like me to explain?


----------



## cara

do you think I'll be able to find it? ;o)


----------



## suziquzie

can't she go somewhere else for thanksgiving?


----------



## pdswife

Don't you know..it is my DUTY to take care of her?


----------



## cara

why not sent her out for a walk?

who says it's your duty?


----------



## pdswife

Didn't you know she said it..after all didn't she take care of me while I was growing up?  lololololol!!!


----------



## cara

do you I'm speechless?


----------



## pdswife

Doesn't she leave a lot of people that way?


----------



## suziquzie

can't she pick on your wonderful brothers?


----------



## pdswife

Do you know she is going to his house for christmas because she is paying to decorate the babies room and she wants/needs to pick everything out?


----------



## suziquzie

doesn't it take from thanksgiving til christmas to do that? lol


----------



## lifesaver

how many babies is she expecting?


----------



## suziquzie

did you know its only 1?


----------



## GrantsKat

isnt one enough?


----------



## pdswife

Don't you know ONE is toooo many in this case?


----------



## suziquzie

why didn't someone tell me that 6 years ago?


----------



## GrantsKat

would you have listened?


----------



## pdswife

don't you know YOU are a better parent than they could ever be?


----------



## GrantsKat

oh! Ill take that as a compliment! I must have missed a story somewhere?


----------



## suziquzie

should i let trish tell it?


----------



## pdswife

Do you know...we were just talking about mother again?


----------



## suziquzie

why do we let them make us go there all the time?


----------



## GrantsKat

did I do that? (Im sorry!)


----------



## suziquzie

lol no not you silly didnt you know its the less than swell moms we were given? 
(see now i feel bad complaining again...)


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know I am WOMAN, cant you complain all you want to me???? ; )


----------



## suziquzie

aren't you great???!?!?


----------



## pdswife

She is great!!!!!  Is there a question about that?


----------



## GrantsKat

umm no, but do you know I try? lol ( I was making a joke with that last post :/ )


----------



## pdswife

Do you know that I worry that my son sits at home and complains about me as much as I complain about mine?


----------



## suziquzie

lol, do you know my kids sit at home and complain about me to my face?


----------



## GrantsKat

do they also tell you that you are mean, like mine do?


----------



## pdswife

and that they hate you and you are a horrid person?


----------



## suziquzie

did you hear them??


----------



## pdswife

how can I hear yours when my ears are echoing from my sons screams?


----------



## suziquzie

still?


----------



## pdswife

isn't it again??


----------



## suziquzie

did he just yell at you?


----------



## pdswife

lol..isn't it the silence that I hear more these days?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you mean even when they get older it still doesnt stop?


----------



## suziquzie

ooooooo could i trade you?????


----------



## pdswife

Don't you think you'll miss it?


----------



## suziquzie

hmmmmmm can i think on that?



NO


----------



## pdswife

wanna bet?


----------



## suziquzie

lol can you give me about 15 years to prove myself right?


----------



## pdswife

Do you think we'll still be asking questions in 15 years?


----------



## suziquzie

will we run out of 'em?


----------



## pdswife

is that possible?


----------



## suziquzie

how many pages will there be?


----------



## pdswife

do you think I can count that high?


----------



## LPBeier

Can't we just aim for 20,000 questions, seeing as we only have 2,024 left to go?

(I had to use a calculator for that )


----------



## Saphellae

Didn't you know we only have 2,023 left to go?


----------



## pdswife

since we are alreay on 17,976 will it only take us a short time to get to 20,000?


----------



## Saphellae

Do you want me to do the math with time vs posts per day?


----------



## pdswife

are you smart enough?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I think she is because she totally stumped me on the twisted name game?


----------



## pdswife

do you know that game makes me think toooo much and I like this one much better?


----------



## Saphellae

Do you know I stumped LP because I am the Mad Gab QUEEN?


----------



## pdswife

MAD GAB is that like MAD LIBS?


----------



## Saphellae

Why don't you try googling it?


----------



## pdswife

wouldn't it be nice to be like google and have all the answers?


----------



## Saphellae

Would we need google if we were all like google?


----------



## pdswife

would we still play this game if we were all googlers?


----------



## chefmaloney

would that give me goo goo googley eyes?


----------



## pdswife

would they roll around in the back of your head?


----------



## chefmaloney

do all women have eyes in the back of their head?


----------



## pdswife

is that only true if they are mothers?


----------



## chefmaloney

why don't fathers ever claim to have eyes in the back of their head?


----------



## Saphellae

Do you think its because most of them are bald by the time the kids are 2 years old, and we can SEE they don't have eyes on the back of their heads?


----------



## chefmaloney

(ha ha ha) or could it be because in gods infinite wisdom he knew mothers could handle it better?


----------



## pdswife

you mean they aren't as good as fooling the kids as moms are??


----------



## chefmaloney

shouldn't you go ask your mother?


----------



## pdswife

don't you know I am smarter than my mother ever was or ever will be?


----------



## Saphellae

Won't she try and fool you?


----------



## pdswife

Don't ya know she tried for the first 30 years but then gave up because it never worked?


----------



## chefmaloney

Do you realize that this thread is coming up on 18,000 replies?
and isn't that crazy? 
and isn't this fun?


----------



## pdswife

and do you think it is the cause of some of my mental problems?  lol


----------



## chefmaloney

do you think you have the monopoly on mental problems? lol


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know that Canada has three cities on the new Monopoly International game?


----------



## pdswife

do you think the world would be a better place if we were all a little mental?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I have a saying "you have to be crazy to live in this world or you will go insane"?


----------



## pdswife

do you know I like that ??


----------



## suziquzie

is it insane to be freezing all day and then eat ice cream and shiver???


----------



## LPBeier

wouldn't that fall more in the crazy category?


----------



## pdswife

Do you know I"m still craving ice cream and still havent' had any?


----------



## suziquzie

want some butter pecan?


----------



## pdswife

can I have two scoops or is that asking for too much?


----------



## LPBeier

Would it be crazy to have ice cream after having a hot chocolate?


----------



## suziquzie

well, do you know it wouldn't be too much if I had left that much in the carton?


----------



## pdswife

should I make Paul stop at the store and get some?


----------



## suziquzie

can he get an extra so I dont get in trouble?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you want me to make you some?


----------



## suziquzie

do you know i'd do it myself but i dont have enough cream?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I have enough cream but I just remember my ice cream maker barrel got taken out of the freezer to make room for all my pea soup and chili?


----------



## pdswife

and did you know mine is under the cupboard...warm and not at all frozen?


----------



## LPBeier

Doesn't look like any of us will be making ice cream any time soon, does it?


----------



## pdswife

Doesn't that make BEN and JERRY happy?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you think that they come up with the names first or the flavours?


----------



## pdswife

Do you think I should try to get a job as an ice cream taster?


----------



## LPBeier

Can I get one too?


----------



## pdswife

isn't two better than one?


----------



## LPBeier

Would you believe I went to make hubby some gluten free bread today and found out that the packers packed my bread machine and sent it to storage?  

(I use my KA for regular bread but the bread machine makes better rice bread)


----------



## pdswife

when is all this 'problem" supposed to be done?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I hope it is before Christmas but I am having my doubts?


----------



## cara

so you will celebrate christmas in a mess??


----------



## pdswife

Will it be harder but still a nice christmas anyway?


----------



## cara

do you think christmas is always nice?


----------



## pdswife

Doesn't it depend on who you spend it with and the attitudes they share and if the children behave and if there are smiles instead of frowns and if love is shown to everyone?


----------



## suziquzie

do you know TJ and I were sick as dogs last Christmas but it was one of our favorites anyway?


----------



## cara

do you know I'll spend my christmas with DH and MIL?


----------



## pdswife

do you know I hope this Christmas is just as nice but can you not be sick?


----------



## suziquzie

how can it be if we actually have to leave the house this time?


----------



## pdswife

are you going to his mom's or your mom's ??


----------



## cara

where do you go?


----------



## pdswife

Do you know... some years we stay home..some years we go to his mom's and some years we go to my mom's?

Did you know next year we may run away to Mexico and be by ourselves????


----------



## cara

Do you think it would be real christmas in the heat of mexico?


----------



## pdswife

Don't ya think we'd be so happy and so in love that we wouldn't care if it wasn't a "real" christmas?


----------



## cara

when is your interview?


----------



## pdswife

Can I leave here in about 2 hours?


----------



## cara

do you think you can?
Do you know I can't keep my fingers crossed for you 'cause I'll be slleping... :-(


----------



## pdswife

Thanks, do you know it's the thought that counts?


----------



## cara

maybe I'll cross them in the sleep? ;o)


----------



## pdswife

Can you dream me up the perfect job?


----------



## cara

which one would that be?


----------



## pdswife

lol.. can DC pay me millions for each and every post that I make each day?


----------



## cara

don't you think that wouldn't be very realistic? 

do you know I'll go to bed know and wish you the best for the interview?


----------



## pdswife

Thank you Cara!!!!!!   

Will you sleep well and Dream sweet?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I sure didn't sleep well and dream sweet last night?  (I think you started posting just after I stopped and tried going back to bed).


----------



## suziquzie

do you think she will?


----------



## LPBeier

Suzi, do you know we tied again?


----------



## pdswife

Why do you think that so few people play this game?


----------



## suziquzie

is it a game, or social hour? 
Laurie... tied for what?


----------



## lifesaver

what kind of and socializing do you like to play and do?


----------



## pdswife

isn't it just a fun place to talk and chat and act silly?


----------



## lifesaver

do you think it's ok for usto act silly at our age?


----------



## cara

Do you know I wish you all a happy thinksgiving and do you know we don't have the holiday in G?


----------



## suziquzie

would you like to?


----------



## cara

isn't it always good to have a day off from work and eat the whole day the most delicious things?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I have been doing that every day lately?


----------



## pdswife

Hello, is anybody home?


----------



## LPBeier

Will I do?


----------



## pdswife

well... will you say nice things to me, pat me on the back and tell me that I can "de-stress" now?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I am sorry I left you for a bit there?  Of course I will do all those things...don't you know you are one of my favourite people?  Is this related to the interview?  Thanksgiving?  both?  other? none of my business?

Have I added my quota of ?'s yet?


----------



## pdswife

lol...don't ya know that I just wanted to let you do what your good at?


----------



## LPBeier

Can you tell I am blushing?  So, how was the interview?


----------



## pdswife

???  How can I tell, don't you know I think most of them go really well and then I find out I must have been wrong?  

( they said they'd call by Friday either way)


----------



## LPBeier

is it raining where you are?


----------



## cara

isn't dry weather better?


----------



## pdswife

Isn't sunny better than gray and dark?


----------



## LPBeier

Isn't sunny and dry the best weather of all?


----------



## pdswife

Don't ya know that's why I want
to 
live
in
Mexico?????


----------



## cara

do you think Mexico is the only warm and sunny country?


----------



## pdswife

No but do you know it is the only sunny place where we have a house?


----------



## LPBeier

So you know I would love to live in Tuscany, for the weather, the wine and the food?


----------



## pdswife

ahhh, do you know it's nice to drive through those places because they smell so good?


----------



## cara

do you now it sometimes snowes in Tuscany , too?
But that I would like to be there too?


----------



## pdswife

Do you know that right now I really want a piece of some GOOOOD bread, the kind you can't really get here in Seattle?


----------



## LPBeier

Isn't there a place at Pike's place that has great sour dough?  Or is my memory really that bad?


----------



## pdswife

do you need a memory pill?


----------



## GrantsKat

could I have a whole bottle of memory pills?


----------



## LPBeier

Can you overdose on Memory?


----------



## GrantsKat

would that make you like Rainman(the movie!)


----------



## suziquzie

do you NEED to go to Kmart for underwear?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I love that movie and I have had a lifelong crush on Dustin Hoffman?


----------



## suziquzie

when did my crush on Tom Cruise go away?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I was never really taken by him, even when he danced in his underwear to Bob Seger? ....now THERE's another crush, with that sexy deep voice.


----------



## GrantsKat

lol, do you know I have to side with suzi on  this one?


----------



## LPBeier

Does that make me the third wheel?


----------



## GrantsKat

nope, shouldnt our opinions be different?


----------



## suziquzie

do you mean you did like him until he got wierd too?


----------



## GrantsKat

cant i just like him for looks and not deeds? lol


----------



## suziquzie

do you knoe he freaks me out too much now to be cute?


----------



## LPBeier

You don't like guys who jump up and down on couches on National TV?


----------



## pdswife

Hey, wasn't he just telling the world how in love he was??


----------



## suziquzie

isn't it a little strange?


----------



## pdswife

wouldn't it make you feel nice if TJ told the world how much he cared?


----------



## suziquzie

lol would I wonder what he had been smoking if he did?


----------



## pdswife

Doesn't he tell the world in little ways anyway?


----------



## suziquzie

is he playing command and conquer to protect me from warlords?


----------



## pdswife

Isn't he playing FABLE 
like a certain somebody else I know???


----------



## LPBeier

You mean he isn't playing Galactic Civilization like my DH?


----------



## pdswife

why don't they get tired of those silly games and play fun ones like we do???


----------



## GrantsKat

do they think DC is silly or boring?


----------



## pdswife

Did you know Paul found DC for me and now he wonders 
why I spend so much time here?


----------



## GrantsKat

isnt it obvious why you do?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know Tony wants me to spend MORE time here because at least he knows I am not on my feet too much?


----------



## GrantsKat

well isnt that sweet of him?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I think it is partly so he doesn't feel so guilty about playing his game all the time?


----------



## pdswife

lol.. do you realize that Paul just now quit playing?


----------



## LPBeier

Will you excuse me while I go start making my best friend's birthday cake which is actually just a bunch of crepes layered with chocolate whipped cream and raspberry sauce and drizzled with chocolate ganache?


----------



## pdswife

do you know that sounds more complicated than anything I'd ever try to do?


----------



## suziquzie

should i have pie now?


----------



## pdswife

do you have ice cream to go with it?


----------



## suziquzie

ugh yes but wont that make me explode?


----------



## pdswife

oh...would that be messy?


----------



## suziquzie

how would i get to work tomorrow?


----------



## pdswife

could they shovel you in to a five pound bucket?


----------



## LPBeier

Wouldn't the ice cream make you melt, not explode?


----------



## pdswife

wouldn't that be just as messy?


----------



## LPBeier

Was it the wicked witch that melted in Wizard of Oz?  Do you know I was frightened by that movie when I was five?


----------



## pdswife

Do you know it's always been one of my favorite movies and one of my favorite books?


----------



## cara

do you know I've never seen the movie?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know you should watch it and that I can guarantee that the flying monkeys aren't half as menacing when you are an adult as they are when you are five?


----------



## cara

I believe every word you say... why can't life keep some of the sensation it had as we where childs?


----------



## pdswife

Wouldn't it be nice to still feel that feeling of wonderment of childhood?


----------



## suziquzie

why doesn't it seem like wonderment today?


----------



## LPBeier

Is it because we "know too much" when we grow up?


----------



## Barbara L

Did you know that if you see the musical "Wicked" it adds a whole new dimension to "The Wizard of Oz?"  

Barbara


----------



## lifesaver

do you know that i've never heard of "wicked"?


----------



## Barbara L

Don't you know that it is a wonderful musical on Broadway and throughout the U.S., about how two best friends in College become known as "Glinda" and "The Wicked Witch?"

Barbara


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know one of my dreams is to go New York and see as many Broadway shows as I can afford?


----------



## Barbara L

Do you know that I would love to go see all the Broadway shows that I cannot afford?!!  Do you remember I mentioned what a magical experience it was?!  

Barbara


----------



## lifesaver

do you know that i just love musicals?


----------



## pdswife

Do you know we are going to see Beauty and The Beast on Wed?


----------



## suziquzie

why does theatre do nothing for me?


----------



## pdswife

Maybe...you haven't seen good theatre?


----------



## suziquzie

do you know i've seen things on broadway?


----------



## pdswife

And you still didn't like it... ??  Maybe, you just like movies better?


----------



## suziquzie

do you know what the last movie i saw in the theater was?


----------



## pdswife

Was it StarWars Return of The Jedi?


----------



## suziquzie

lol nope. do you know it was CARS?


----------



## pdswife

lol... and did the car go beep beep?


----------



## suziquzie

do you know its really a great movie even if you dont have kids?


----------



## pdswife

Are you going to go see the new StarTrek movie when it comes out in May?


----------



## Barbara L

Do you know James and I have a ton of kid's movies, including "Cars?"

Barbara


----------



## suziquzie

ya know i never got in to star trek?


----------



## pdswife

Do you know my son sold all his on Ebay and made way more money than they were worth?


----------



## pdswife

suziquzie said:


> ya know i never got in to star trek?


 
Ok, will you go see 
Angles and Demons ( with Tom Hanks?)


----------



## suziquzie

why isn't that ringing a bell?


----------



## pdswife

Did you know it was a Dan Brown book?


----------



## suziquzie

will i ever catch up into grown-up world?


----------



## pdswife

Wanna meet for 
coffee in 15 years?


----------



## suziquzie

wont i be all tired and wrinkly?


----------



## pdswife

am I not that way already?


----------



## cara

why do you ask us?


----------



## pdswife

Who else would I ask?


----------



## suziquzie

could you ask the magic 8 ball?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I used to have one of those?


----------



## suziquzie

do you need a new one?


----------



## LPBeier

Don't you think it is better NOT to know the answers?


----------



## suziquzie

does anyone ever REALLY know?


----------



## LPBeier

Don't a lot of people think they know all the answers?


----------



## suziquzie

are they all named HUSBAND?


----------



## pdswife

If they know it all why can they never find the things that are right in front of them?


----------



## suziquzie

LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
do you mean the gas reciept I DID NOT GIVE HIM that was in his wallet?


----------



## pdswife

Or the mustard that was right in front of the milk??


(right where I said it was)


----------



## LPBeier

Or the driving manual that was on the shelf I said it was?


----------



## pdswife

Do they all have this problem?


----------



## LPBeier

wouldn't you think so if we are all living in differents areas and have husbands affected by the same thing?


----------



## pdswife

Do you think that the drs give little boys shots to make them lose things easily?


----------



## suziquzie

do you know i think thats one of the ones my Nathan just got?


----------



## cara

what did he loose?


----------



## pdswife

How are you this afternoon Cara?


----------



## cara

do you know it was a horrible day at work and we all wish it would be friday again?


----------



## pdswife

Why was it horrible...was the boss being MEAN?


----------



## cara

do you know we had almost as much samples we normally have in a week at one day?
Do you know I think my Boss can't be mean?


----------



## pdswife

Can you remind me what you do at the lab?


----------



## cara

DO you know we mostly have blood samples we test for Swine Fever and Blue Tongue Diesease?


----------



## pdswife

Do the tongues really turn blue and are we talking only animals??


----------



## cara

yes, we are talking only animals.. 
Do you know sheep do really sometimes get blue tongues due to cyanosis of the tongue?
But it is rarely found in cattle?


----------



## pdswife

ICKY...do you know that doesn't make my lamb dinner sound good?


----------



## suziquzie

do you know i've never had lamb?


----------



## pdswife

Do you know that when you come visit me I will make you a wonderful Greek dinner with leg of lamb and pita and all good things Greek?


----------



## suziquzie

can you make me a gyro and spanikopta and baklava and and and..????


----------



## pdswife

Do you know you have to have leg of lamb the first night and a gyro with the leftovers the second night?


----------



## suziquzie

would it be rude to break the rules?


----------



## pdswife

How can I make you gyros with out left over lamb?


----------



## suziquzie

is roasting a lamb just to make gyros a little silly?


----------



## pdswife

lol.. didn't I mention it would just be one of the lambs legs?


----------



## suziquzie

lol, do you know thats what i meant?


----------



## pdswife

well..don't you think if you and your family came and Paul and I were already here and we all ate leg of lamb for dinner and then ate gyros all the meat would be gone and then it wouldn't be silly at all in any way and all our tummies would be very happy???

( how's that for a good run on sentence?


----------



## suziquzie

(very good!) 

DO you think that you would really want all this crazy in your home?


----------



## pdswife

Don't you know that a lot of the crazy goes away when you go on vacation?


----------



## suziquzie

..lknjkbnjkbhjnjl


----------



## suziquzie

lol, do you see that my crazy is EVERYWHERE?


----------



## pdswife

lol... should I say HI to lego girl?


----------



## suziquzie

did you know that was nathan the ghost poster this time?


----------



## pdswife

Hi Nathan... would you like to ask me a question?


----------



## suziquzie

hasn't he moved on to cartoon land now?


----------



## pdswife

did I scare him away so quickly?


----------



## suziquzie

naw, wasn't the call of spongebob too much to resist?


----------



## pdswife

do you know I'm 43 and so far I've resisted it pretty darn well?


----------



## suziquzie

isn't it good you haven't started yet?


----------



## pdswife

do you know that I'm hooked on too many TV things already ??


----------



## suziquzie

do you watch the new christian slater show?


----------



## pdswife

Which one is that?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I saw the first couple of episodes and liked it but it was getting too wierd when one "alter" thought sleeping with the other guy's wife was payback for driving his car?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know it is called "My Own Worst Enemy"?


----------



## pdswife

Do you know I haven't even heard of it?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know the only shows I watch besides the food network are Ugly Betty and Chuck and I am even getting tired of Chuck?


----------



## suziquzie

is it ok if the show is a little wierd but i watch just to see him?


----------



## pdswife

doesn't he have a great voice?


----------



## suziquzie

did you know he narrated my kids' favorite discovery channel dinosaur show, and has a voice on one of thier cartoons? 
(maybe thats why I watch so many cartoons!!!!)


----------



## pdswife

Hasn't it been a long time since he made a grown up movie?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I like his voice and his looks too?


----------



## pdswife

isn't he very short though...?


----------



## suziquzie

lol do you know i had a bio up on another tab and he's 5'9?


----------



## pdswife

Do you think that's tall enough?


----------



## suziquzie

nope. 
do you know TJ is the shortest guy i ever dated and he's 6 feet?


----------



## pdswife

Did you know that Paul is six feet also?


----------



## suziquzie

isn't that tall for a greek?


----------



## pdswife

Did you know he is half German and his dad is even taller ?


----------



## suziquzie

why can't I remember how tall my jerkface greek was that i lived with for 3 years???


----------



## pdswife

is it because you are trying to forget everything about him?

( how could you have lived with a Greek for three years and NEVER had lamb????)


----------



## suziquzie

(because he didnt cook, his mom didn't cook, and his dad was the greek and left when he was 4)

Do you know it was over 10 years ago so he's mostly forgetted until today when i was talking to my she-boss?
(why does he keep coming back today?!?!!?)


----------



## pdswife

( men who leave produce sons who are jerks!!)

TPBM
has had bad memories today and shall now
think Happy thoughts!!!


----------



## suziquzie

lol did you know you got your threads mixed?


----------



## pdswife

do you know ... I have no idea where I'm at any more?


----------



## suziquzie

does it really matter?


----------



## pdswife

Do you know as long as I figure it out by friday ..it might be OK?


----------



## suziquzie

going somewhere?


----------



## pdswife

Do you know my boss from the car shop has been in contact with me and wants to meet to talk about me coming back to work?


----------



## suziquzie

will they give you enough hours? can they give me some too?


----------



## pdswife

Well... like Paulie says... Isn't a few hours better than the NO hours you are working now???


----------



## suziquzie

wasn't that TJ's first reasoning but now I need to work MORE MORE MORE because we got too comfortable with being more comfortable?


----------



## Mama

Doesn't it always seem to work that way?


----------



## GrantsKat

should we be less comfortable, so we can be more comfortable?


----------



## Mama

Huh?


----------



## GrantsKat

lol, am I being confusing as usual?


----------



## cara

why not start new?


----------



## Mama

New with what?


----------



## cara

what would you like?


----------



## Mama

What do you have?


----------



## suziquzie

what if i have nothing but cold toes?


----------



## GrantsKat

lol, where are your slippers?


----------



## suziquzie

did you know they aren't working very fast?


----------



## Mama

Didn't anyone tell you not to go out in the snow without your shoes?


----------



## Mama

What's not working very fast?


----------



## suziquzie

lol didnt you see my boots on???
(my slippers aren't warming up my tooties very fast!)


----------



## GrantsKat

is there snow on the ground?


----------



## suziquzie

did you know its just a dusting but I didnt feel like tying shoes so i slipped on the boots?


----------



## GrantsKat

are you feeling as lazy as me today?


----------



## suziquzie

it's tuesday isn't it?


----------



## Mama

Am I wasting too much time playing games when I should be working on my websites?


----------



## GrantsKat

just like I should be doing my household chores??


----------



## suziquzie

isn't it "chores shmores" day?


----------



## GrantsKat

lol, do you have one of those days too?


----------



## suziquzie

why cant i make it stick for a whole day?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you give yourself the guilt trip like I do?


----------



## suziquzie

wouldn't it be nice if you actually went somewhere besides the kitchen or laundry room on that trip????


----------



## GrantsKat

LOL, isnt a bonus when you get to go to the bathroom ALONE?


----------



## suziquzie

how come thats only at naptime and after 8 pm?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know how lucky your are that you have one who naps?


----------



## suziquzie

do you think she'll stop soon?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know for your sake,I hope not?


----------



## suziquzie

would it not be such a big deal if she wasnt so high maintenance?


----------



## GrantsKat

lol,do you feel bad for her future boyfriends?


----------



## suziquzie

how will she even GET one with that attitude????


----------



## GrantsKat

wont some sucker be overwhelmed with her beauty & ignore her attitude?


----------



## pdswife

lol..isn't that what all men do?


----------



## suziquzie

are men really that freakin stupid?


----------



## pdswife

what answer would you get if you asked them?


----------



## suziquzie

do you know i think it would depend on the age of said male?


----------



## pdswife

So... Paul would give me one answer and Dear David Anthony would give me another?


----------



## suziquzie

do you think so?


----------



## Mama

Why not?


----------



## pdswife

Why can't they just agree..wouldn't it be easier?


----------



## suziquzie

is it supposed to be easy?


----------



## pdswife

couldn't it be easy just 4 times out of 20?


----------



## suziquzie

is that asking for alot?


----------



## pdswife

um... I asked for a kitten again this morning is that asking too much too?


----------



## suziquzie

how is a kitten too much?


----------



## pdswife

Do you want the whole list of "why it's not a good idea"?


----------



## suziquzie

there's a list?


----------



## pdswife

Did you know the list is only in Paul's mind and I think most of the reasons are silly?


----------



## suziquzie

do you know our only reason is the same reasons Kirby had to go, and it starts with a k and ends with -ids???


----------



## pdswife

Is that a better reason than... " I hate cleaning litter boxes"?

( in 10 years I think he emptied it three times..and it was because I was out of town)


----------



## suziquzie

lol it's backbreaking to do some things once isn't it?


----------



## pdswife

Do you know he hates POOP and that if we'd ever had kids he never would have been able to change a diaper?


----------



## suziquzie

do you have to love poop to do those things? who LIKES poop????


----------



## pdswife

Do know it makes him gag and almost throw up and turn a funny shade of white?


----------



## suziquzie

hehe do you call him a girl?


----------



## pdswife

Do you know that in my head I call him a big baby?

(but I love him more than anything)


----------



## suziquzie

would it be more fun to call him that to his face?


----------



## pdswife

Do you think I like to hurt his feelings?


----------



## suziquzie

would it or would he just laugh?


----------



## pdswife

do you know he has the saddest puppy dog eyes that I've ever seen?


----------



## suziquzie

do they make you cry?


----------



## pdswife

Don't you know I hate to see him sad..?


----------



## suziquzie

do you know I've only ever seen TJ cry 2x and it was both the same year?


----------



## pdswife

Do you know one of the reasons I fell in love with Paul is that 
he can cry... ?


----------



## suziquzie

do you know i'm awful when people cry i dont know what to do? 
(unless its my kids)


----------



## pdswife

do you know I am the same way but Paul's tears made me trust him even more than
I already did?


----------



## suziquzie

that makes him pretty special doesn't it?


----------



## pdswife

Do you know he saved my life and my heart and I am very very lucky to have him?


( though I tell him every day that HE is lucky to have me, lol.!)


----------



## suziquzie

well then you ARE both lucky aren't you???


----------



## pdswife

Isn't everybody who is loved and in love lucky?


----------



## suziquzie

how could that be wrong??


----------



## pdswife

I don't think it can...do you?


----------



## GrantsKat

arent we all lucky in some ways?


----------



## pdswife

Do you think we should all make a list of our lucky things?


----------



## suziquzie

where's that rabbit's foot.......?


----------



## pdswife

would a raccoons foot do?


----------



## suziquzie

do you have one?


----------



## pdswife

can you come look in HIS garage?


----------



## suziquzie

LOL are you allowed in there?


----------



## pdswife

lol.. do I want to be in there??


----------



## suziquzie

did you know i was forced in this morning?


----------



## pdswife

Were you working on the car?


----------



## suziquzie

no did you know it was "get the lawnmower thingy off put the snowblower on" day so of COURSE it's also organize his mess in the garage day?


----------



## pdswife

and does TJ suffer from the "I made the mess by myself but I can't clean it up myself" sickness??


----------



## suziquzie

whats the cure for that?


----------



## pdswife

CAN you say DIVORCE?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you think their inability to clean up is tied in with their forgetfullness?


----------



## suziquzie

how can i say anything about forgetfulness when i forget my last name some days?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know Tony can't remember his own age but remembers mine and my birthday perfectly?


----------



## suziquzie

LOL are you the same age?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know there is exactly 10 years difference?


----------



## GrantsKat

whos older?


----------



## suziquzie

is 34 almost 35 old?


----------



## GrantsKat

lol, Im almost 39, is that old?


----------



## suziquzie

can i take the 5th please since I believe my version of 34 is half dead? 
( dont take offense please I'm just bein' a DORK!!!!)


----------



## GrantsKat

lol so what will you be when your 35?


----------



## suziquzie

can I say GERIATRIC??


----------



## GrantsKat

lol can we wheelchair race each other?


----------



## suziquzie

gn;m...,,.k.,.k,. ,.,.k,l.,.kl;.k ,j[k;[j;,.;; 

^^^^
is that Christina's way of saying she will officiate?


----------



## GrantsKat

lol, uh-oh, wont she be biased?


----------



## suziquzie

how can she be if she doesn't like me anyway???


----------



## GrantsKat

there ya go again, dont ya know we all luv ya?


----------



## pdswife

Is Suzi being hard on herself again?


----------



## suziquzie

can i break the chain of mothers in my family that have no clue how to mother a daughter?


----------



## pdswife

well... DO you know i think you are doing FINE??


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know that you already have???!!!??


----------



## pdswife

Do you know that you both love your children and that gives you a head start?


----------



## suziquzie

so why have i not learned to be PATIENT!!!!


----------



## GrantsKat

wheres the finish line?


----------



## pdswife

Issaquah washington??


----------



## GrantsKat

is that where you are? do you know I would love to come and visit you?


----------



## pdswife

Do you know you are always welcome?


----------



## GrantsKat

wouldnt it be great if I could visit my brother AND you in one trip?


----------



## pdswife

Can you ask your brother for a plane ticket for Christmas?


----------



## GrantsKat

lol do you know he offered me one for his wedding in january?


----------



## pdswife

Well...did you say YES??


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know it was only for me, & my boys will NOT do without me for even a day?


----------



## suziquzie

should you make them try since you work so hard?


----------



## pdswife

oh..but don't you think they can try really hard so that you can have a break?
Wouldn't it be sad for you to miss your brothers wedding?


----------



## GrantsKat

lol do you guys know that its his THIRD marriage & I was a bridesmaid for the second one & flew out to LA for it? (I dont think I will be missed lol)


----------



## suziquzie

you feel guilty about leaving too don't you...? 
(trust me I just got ok with the grocery store alone! do it! go!)


----------



## pdswife

Don't you know I will miss you though and everyday during January I'll have to say to myself... I wonder what Kathe and I could be doing today if she'd taken that ticket from her brother????


----------



## suziquzie

lol are you taking her on a guilt trip?


----------



## pdswife

Ya got a problem with that girlie??


----------



## GrantsKat

lol....being pregnant wont I just be vomiting & sleeping?


----------



## pdswife

lol...hey aren't my toilets good enough to puke in?


----------



## suziquzie

wow.. has that question ever been asked here before???
LOL!!! 
(thanks I needed that!!!)


----------



## pdswife

Shall I take a bow now?


----------



## suziquzie

can we get video of that?


----------



## pdswife

speaking of Video... did I tell you Paul brought home a new x-box thingy with a camera that mounts to the tv and records you doing silly things and then puts you in the movies????


----------



## GrantsKat

have you made a movie yet?


----------



## pdswife

Kathe...have I told you how much I HATE getting my photo taken???


----------



## suziquzie

does every photo ever taken make you PRAY you dont ACTUALLY look like that????


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know the  camera is MY enemy?


----------



## pdswife

did you know they make me cry and stomp my feet and throw hissy fits?


----------



## suziquzie

are you 2 CrAzY or what.. do you know I have never seen a bad pic of EITHER of you??


----------



## pdswife

do you need me to send you some money for new glasses?


----------



## suziquzie

lol didn't you know these ARE new glasses????


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know from the pics on here of both of you, I think you are BOTH beautiful?


----------



## pdswife

do you know you are very kind and I can see you are very beautiful too but...still I thinjk you need new glasses?


----------



## suziquzie

LOL!!!!!!! 
aren't you entitled to your (WRONG) opinion?


----------



## pdswife

how do you know I'm wrong?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know you are BOTH  wrong & being silly? (Im the ugly one ya know!)


----------



## pdswife

What would I do with out you two to make my afternoons fun?


----------



## suziquzie

it's been awhile since we've all been on so long hasn't it?


----------



## pdswife

Is life getting too busy in your time zones too?


----------



## GrantsKat

lol YES! do you know I miss it?


----------



## suziquzie

does your house crumble too if you sit here too much?


----------



## pdswife

It's a nice place to hang out and relax..don't ya think?


----------



## suziquzie

so why are my shoulders SO ouchy???


----------



## pdswife

Because TJ hasn't given you that much needed back rub yet???


----------



## suziquzie

when is there any alone time for that and the rest of it?


----------



## pdswife

could you try between 4 and 4:15am on December 10th 2008th?


----------



## suziquzie

did you forget he's not home at this hour of day?


----------



## cara

Can't you tell him to stay?


----------



## pdswife

Hello Cara, how are you this fine day?


----------



## cara

do you know it would be better if it wouldn't be that cold and already dark?


----------



## pdswife

Is it almost bed time?


----------



## cara

Do you know I already considered going to bed even though it isn't half past seven yet?

edit: do you know I can't read the clock? It isn't even eight o'clock...


----------



## pdswife

wow..you're not sick again are you?


----------



## cara

no, I feel perfect ;o)
You know Frank's out again this night and I could read a bit?


----------



## pdswife

Are you reading and interesting book?


----------



## cara

have you heard of Ken Folletts "World without end"?


----------



## pdswife

What is it about?


----------



## suziquzie

is it about the world not ending?


----------



## cara

can you believe it's about love and middleage?


----------



## suziquzie

is it tough to put down?


----------



## pdswife

Hi Suzi, enjoying your day off?


----------



## cara

Do you know I would recommend it to anyone searchin for a great book?


----------



## suziquzie

is it better than dr suess?
(hi, yes i'm sleepy and lazy i got up at 3:30 am)


----------



## cara

who is Dr. Suess?

Why do you get up that early if it's your day off??


----------



## suziquzie

do you know my oldest woke me up needing his inhaler and I couldnt get back to sleep?


----------



## cara

How old is your oldest?


----------



## pdswife

Is he feeling better now?

( Dr. Suess, wrote GREEN EGGS AND HAM and many other childrens books.  He's great.)


----------



## suziquzie

wont he be 9 Jan 2nd?
(yeah he's ok... once he woke up for the day he was ok and I drove him to school)


----------



## pdswife

Do all the kids have breathing problems or just him?


----------



## suziquzie

ya know i always wonder why its just him?


----------



## cara

Can't he use the inhaler himself? 
(My nephew also sometimes has breathing probs and by the age of 9 he was able to use it)


----------



## pdswife

isn't it very scary for both of you?


----------



## suziquzie

you know it's not as bad as the first 2 times he had it when he was 2? 
(it's more of an allergy than athsma we've discovered)


----------



## pdswife

Do you know what he is allergic to?


----------



## cara

do you know my nephew's problems are allergic, too?
Do you know what kind aof allergy?


----------



## pdswife

lol.. hey, didn't I just ask that?


----------



## suziquzie

well, do you know we aren't for sure in particular, but its mostly seasonal pollen ( spring and fall) and smoke.... but I have no clue what it is this time... maybe a little mold.... or he's just getting a cold, that does it sometimes too but CLaritin really helps him alot??


----------



## pdswife

Does it make him sleepy?


----------



## suziquzie

how would i know when he always says "i dunno" like a typical male??


----------



## pdswife

I thought they knew "EVERYTHING"???


----------



## suziquzie

isn't that unless you need to know something that could affect them?


----------



## pdswife

Goodness... are we back to..why is it all so complicated???????


----------



## cara

because it's men?


----------



## pdswife

could the answer be as easy as that?


----------



## suziquzie

dont you think so?


----------



## pdswife

?? Do you really believe that ???


----------



## cara

it's easy, isn't it?


----------



## suziquzie

does it depend on the dude?


----------



## pdswife

can you teach me?


----------



## suziquzie

teach what?


----------



## pdswife

how to believe that it's easy??


----------



## suziquzie

lol do you know i confused myself this time?


----------



## pdswife

lol... can I make you feel welcome in my world?


----------



## suziquzie

is this what "holy cow i need a nap" feels like?


----------



## pdswife

Do you know I'm laughing to hard to answer that question?


----------



## suziquzie

does that mean you need one too? 
(but i dont think i'll take one)


----------



## pdswife

Do you know I have to go dye my hair... because we have the BIG Christmas party to go to this weekend and I have a stripe down the middle of my head and that means I don't have time for a nap?


----------



## cara

you dye your hair???


----------



## suziquzie

ya know I do that about once every 3 years or so?


----------



## pdswife

don't I have to cover up all this ugly gray and wouldn't I rather be blonde anyway?


----------



## suziquzie

did you pull out too many grays and make more come back in its place?


----------



## pdswife

Did I need to do that when I have a mother, a husband and a son??


----------



## suziquzie

so are you telling me that 2 sons will make me twice as gray????


----------



## pdswife

did I mention that it will happen twice as fast too?


----------



## suziquzie

could you please tell me you're full of baloney?


----------



## cara

what is baloney?

Do you know I should have went to bed three hours ago.. ?


----------



## suziquzie

is the book that good or are we just that fun?


----------



## pdswife

Cara did you know... Suzi means she would like me to tell her I'm telling a big fat lie??


----------



## cara

@ suzi 
You know I skipped the book for now? ;o)

@pds
do you always have such funny words?


----------



## pdswife

Didn't you know English was very funny and that we have words that sound the same but mean very different things?


----------



## suziquzie

is that why they say it's so hard to learn?


----------



## pdswife

Isn't it hard to teach the difference between TO, TOO and TWO and there, they're and their and SEE and SEA ???

Gotta go now..see ya later?


----------



## suziquzie

do you know yes because i'm gonna grab that snooze?


----------



## cara

suzi, you know I wish you a nice nap?

pds, can you believe we have these words in german, too, and a game called "Teekesselchen" where you think of a word with two meanings and try to describe it and the other ones have to guess?


----------



## pdswife

Did you have a nice nap?


----------



## suziquzie

ya know my boss ruined it and called me to work tomorrow?


----------



## pdswife

Don't you want more hours though??


----------



## suziquzie

yep i do, and do you know it sounds like i will be going in at 4am for the next 4 days? 
( my MIL got sick there today  )


----------



## pdswife

oh no...does she have the flu?


----------



## suziquzie

do you know i do believe she does?


----------



## pdswife

Do you promise me that you won't get it too??


----------



## suziquzie

oh boy wouldnt that be terrible????


----------



## pdswife

did you get a flu shot? 

( not that I have a lot of faith in them...but...)


----------



## suziquzie

do you think it will help me or should I hose the bakery with lysol in the morning?


----------



## pdswife

do you think you should do both..just in case????


----------



## suziquzie

maybe my boss should pay for the lysol and not me shouldnt she?


----------



## pdswife

And don't you think she should buy your coffee too since you are helping her out?


----------



## suziquzie

lol did you know i am left alone with the espresso / latte machine for 2 whole hours?


----------



## pdswife

and do you borrow lattes from the company??


----------



## suziquzie

dont i get free americanos in the morning... and barely add water???


----------



## pdswife

what exactly is an Americano???


----------



## suziquzie

do you know for a 16 oz it's supposed to be 2 shots (or 3 i cant remember) espresso and the rest water...
but a SUZI americano is 4 shots and 3/4 cup water?


----------



## pdswife

so...are you saying it's just espresso weaked with a little water?


----------



## suziquzie

do you know thats EXACTLY what it is? 
does that mean americans are wimpy coffee lovers?


----------



## pdswife

Why add the water... I don't get that part??


isn't espress supposed to be strong and wake you UP??


----------



## suziquzie

do you think most people couln't handle a straight espresso?


----------



## pdswife

do you think they should drink iced tea then?


----------



## suziquzie

isnt that stong even for some people, especially here in the "land of bland"?


----------



## pdswife

lol... do you know I live in the land of coffee lovers?


----------



## suziquzie

am I jealous?


----------



## pdswife

I don't know ... are you??


----------



## suziquzie

can i be? 
do you know i hope you have fun at your play and i gotta go to bed so i can bake at 4am?


----------



## pdswife

Thanks!!

Do you know when you say 4 am I get an icky feeling in my tummy?

sleep well and dream sweet!!


----------



## suziquzie

lol, ya know i do too but i think its just the too much coffee i had before my boss callled????

nite!


----------



## pdswife

Good night 
See ya tomorrow??


----------



## suziquzie

doesn't anyone play without me?


----------



## pdswife

Are you in the closet again??

And how can I play when I'm sound alseep??


----------



## cara

Can't you do it in your sleep?


----------



## pdswife

Do you know that I ask so many questions during the day that I often fall asleep asking questions to myself?


----------



## cara

do you consider this to be strange?


----------



## pdswife

Can we add that to my ever growing list of "strange" behavior?


----------



## cara

what else is on that list?


----------



## pdswife

Did you know...I like raw fish..I like being alone more than other people... i hate noice.. and other weird things?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know that liking raw fish & not liking noise is not weird, in my opinion?


----------



## pdswife

Hi KATHE!!!

Do you know I just couldn't think of "weird" ???


----------



## GrantsKat

well isnt weird a matter of personal taste anyway?


----------



## pdswife

Is it weird that I like liver?


----------



## GrantsKat

lol, is it weird that I dont like liver?


----------



## pdswife

lol...do you think it's good that we can like different things and still be friends?


----------



## GrantsKat

isnt that how we learn new things & build better friendships?


----------



## pdswife

What do you like that I don't??


----------



## GrantsKat

wouldnt one thing be fish sticks?


----------



## pdswife

Where do you want your gold star?

( YUCK!!!! lol)


----------



## GrantsKat

lol, do you know I think that is the only thing I know of that you dislike? (Suz & I will fight over them!lol)


----------



## pdswife

Did you know I would rather eat a whole box of them than have to smell a tablespoon of sourkrut?


----------



## GrantsKat

lol, do you know I cant stand it either?


----------



## pdswife

so..I can put that on the "don't make it " list for your someday visit?


----------



## GrantsKat

lol, do you know that might turn into a very long list?


----------



## pdswife

What else should I not make for you?


----------



## GrantsKat

ummm hmmm do you know now I have to think about it?


----------



## pdswife

lol..is there enough time?


----------



## GrantsKat

are you going somewhere?


----------



## pdswife

Can I stay home until 1:30pm tomorrow afternoon?


----------



## GrantsKat

what happens at 1:30 tomorrow?


----------



## pdswife

Did I tell you that I'm having a meeting with my old boss who wants me to come back and work for him again?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know I will cross my fingers for you that things go well?


----------



## pdswife

Will you cross your fingers that he only talks for an hour and not three like he likes to do??


----------



## suziquzie

is he at least decent to look at for 3 hours?


----------



## pdswife

Do you know I hope his wife thinks so..
?


----------



## suziquzie

does he talk to her that long?


----------



## pdswife

Don't ya know he's one of those people who talk non-stop?


----------



## suziquzie

doesnt that bug ya?


----------



## pdswife

can I say YES and still hope to get re-hired?


----------



## suziquzie

do you stil get paid?


----------



## pdswife

Why would I
work there if he wasn't going to pay me
the small bucks?


----------



## suziquzie

lol because like me you are desperate and deep down you LOVE it?


----------



## pdswife

LOL.. do you know I am desperate but even deep down I don't love it, I mean HOW can I love a car shop??


----------



## suziquzie

ummm.... beacause you like shiny paint?


----------



## pdswife

do you know if I go into the paint booth with the fresh shiny paint I get a head ache?


----------



## suziquzie

do you know i dont blame you?


----------



## pdswife

Do you blame my mother, grandmothers and dad since they all get headaches too?


----------



## pdswife

Knock
Knock
any body home?


----------



## suziquzie

did you run out of questions?


----------



## GrantsKat

isnt there always too many questions?


----------



## suziquzie

are you waiting to hear "whats for dinner"?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know Im not cooking tonight?


----------



## suziquzie

what are you gonna eat?


----------



## GrantsKat

I dont know,maybe some leftover mac & cheese?


----------



## suziquzie

LOL YUM what do we eat???!!


----------



## pdswife

hey, do you know I was worried about YOU?


----------



## suziquzie

what the heck for?????


----------



## pdswife

You skipped a day of posting...didn't you know that was against the rules??


----------



## suziquzie

LOL oops did I miss the rule book mailing?


----------



## GrantsKat

can I be a rebel & ignore the rules?


----------



## suziquzie

do you usually?


----------



## GrantsKat

isnt that what most of my family tells me?


----------



## suziquzie

what did you DO??


----------



## GrantsKat

isnt it everything I do that they question? (like being pregnant NOW)


----------



## suziquzie

did you tell them it was immaculate conception?


----------



## pdswife

do you guys know that you always make me laugh?


----------



## suziquzie

still laughing?


----------



## LPBeier

Did anyone notice I haven't been around for awhile?


----------



## suziquzie

how could we not?


----------



## LPBeier

Am I to take that positively or negatively?


----------



## suziquzie

how can that be bad?


----------



## pdswife

were you busy getting new floors?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know we can't get the floors installed until the walls are removed, inspected, sanitized and replaced?


----------



## pdswife

Well...when in the heck will that all be done?


----------



## suziquzie

are you gonna do it yourself?


----------



## pdswife

Why would she do that?


----------



## suziquzie

are you saying she's not a weekend warrior?


----------



## pdswife

aren't I saying why get dirty if the insurance man will pay the worker bees to do it for you?


----------



## suziquzie

isn't that a GREAT point?!


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know Grant would rather do things himself just to save a few bucks?


----------



## suziquzie

but, can he do it right?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know I wouldnt know better either way?


----------



## pdswife

lol.. do you know Paul is the very same way?


----------



## suziquzie

could you be with a man that couldn't fix stuff?


----------



## pdswife

Can I answer YES and be telling the truth?


----------



## suziquzie

huh?


----------



## pdswife

what...can't you understand my gibberish?


----------



## GrantsKat

lol, do you know Im pretty good at gibberish?


----------



## suziquzie

should I have skipped the drink then I could?


----------



## pdswife

Do you think my having two drinks last night might have made me hard to understand today?


----------



## suziquzie

huh?


----------



## pdswife

shall I try to say it another way


----------



## suziquzie




----------



## suziquzie

did we confuse this thread and stop the questions because I was goofy?


----------



## pdswife

Did you know everyone left and I felt too silly asking myself questions so I left too?


----------



## suziquzie

did you take your nap?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know Im sorry for leaving?


----------



## pdswife

Where did you go?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know I had to tend to a leaky poopy diaper?!?!?


----------



## pdswife

umm and you'd rather do that???


----------



## suziquzie

would it be better sat into her couch???


----------



## GrantsKat

LOL NO, but do you know it is better than having to clean the carpet & couch!!?


----------



## pdswife

can we change the subject and talk about ginger breadmen?


----------



## GrantsKat

sure do you think I can make chocolate ginger breadman?


----------



## pdswife

Do you have a recipe for those?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know that I dont...yet?


----------



## suziquzie

would they still be gingerbread men or would they be chocolate bread men??


----------



## pdswife

Can I just make gingerbread hearts or circles since my gingerbread man is in a box in the closet somewhere??


----------



## GrantsKat

will they be as fun to decorate?


----------



## pdswife

Could I make happy faces on the circles and make the frosting pink for the hearts ??


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know my boys LOVE happy faces on almost anything they eat??


----------



## suziquzie

does it make them happy?


----------



## pdswife

Do you use ketchup to make happy faces on their fish sticks?


----------



## GrantsKat

lol, no they dont like fish sticks, but do you know I do make faces with chocolate syrup on pancakes?


----------



## pdswife

do you know that reminds me of chocolate chip pancakes?  YUMMY!!


----------



## GrantsKat

do you pick out the chips like my kids do?


----------



## pdswife

Do they also like to put peanut butter on the pancake??


----------



## suziquzie

did you know my oldest like PB on waffles and syrup?


----------



## GrantsKat

lol no, but do you know they like to dip carrots in PB & then stick raisins on the carrot?


----------



## suziquzie

do they eat the carrot?


----------



## pdswife

Did you know my son did that with celery?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know I like cream cheese on celery?


----------



## pdswife

did you know that I like it too??


----------



## suziquzie

do you mean it ain't just for bagels anymore?!?!


----------



## pdswife

lol... can I still use it on my toasted bagel too?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know how weird it is to have most of the walls in your house missing the bottom 2 feet?


----------



## pdswife

Doesn't that mean on one can sneak up on you?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know my boys would probably crawl under the wall just to see what I was doing?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know it also means if I bend down I can see through my bedroom closet into the ensuite, main bathroom, storage room, main hall and living room?


----------



## pdswife

Do you know ...  I wouldn't like that at all...???


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know that is EXACTLY how I feel?


----------



## pdswife

WHen will it all be fixed?


----------



## LPBeier

Am I supposed to know the answer to that question?


----------



## pdswife

Does that mean that you do not know?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know a friend just looked in the "wall holes" and said that we have a whole lot of rotten joists and that some of the support 2 by 4's on the bottom are not even touching the ground?  Do you know I am just ready to walk away from this place?  

Are you all as tired of hearing my house woes as I am?


----------



## pdswife

do you know it's not as bad to hear about them as to live with them??


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know we had to cancel going out to dinner because we have to get hold of the strata and our insurance agent?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know we can go afterall?  Do you know how much I want to get out of here?


----------



## suziquzie

do you want to go as bad as I want to stay?


----------



## pdswife

Do you know I have to stay because if I don't the noodles will boil over??


----------



## suziquzie

would that be a big mess?


----------



## pdswife

do you it would cause a fire?


----------



## suziquzie

the bad kind of fire, right?


----------



## LPBeier

Is there any other kind when it is in the kitchen?


----------



## suziquzie

isn't it good when it's cooking something?


----------



## LPBeier

Wouldn't that only be good if you had a gas stove?


----------



## pdswife

isn't it good to have any kind of stove at all?


----------



## LPBeier

What if you had a hot plate and a toaster oven?


----------



## pdswife

How would I have cooked the dinner I made last night that ended up using three pans?


----------



## LPBeier

3 toaster ovens?


----------



## pdswife

can you boil noodles in a toaster oven?


----------



## LPBeier

wouldn't you use the hotplate for that?  (Do you know I survived 3 years of college with a toaster oven an electric wok and a two burner hotplate and made some really gourmet meals? but a stove is better).


----------



## pdswife

Do you know..I'm too spoiled to do that NOW?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I couldn't live a day without my convection oven now?


----------



## pdswife

Do you have one or two ovens to bake all those cakes in?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I only have one, but it is big and on convection I can put three racks in at a time?  Do you know the first thing I baked in it was 60 chocolate chip cookes in 6 minutes and they were the best I had ever made?


----------



## pdswife

Do you need my address so that you can send me a batch or two?


----------



## LPBeier

Sure, but would you rather wait for the cranberry white chocolate chunk, or the toblerone shortbread?


----------



## pdswife

Well do you know if I have a choice I would pick the cranberry white chocolate chunk and that I'd end up dunking them in hot cocoa!!!???  

And did you know my mouth was watering now ?


----------



## jessicacarr

why would it not water, what with the talk of chocolate chunkin cocoa dippin chitter chatter?  lol

what is your favorite color?


----------



## pdswife

Isn't green the prettiest color that there ever was?


----------



## suziquzie

do colors go away?


----------



## pdswife

don't they fade?


----------



## suziquzie

like my jeans?


----------



## pdswife

are your jeans green???


----------



## suziquzie

lol do I look like mr. greenjeans to you?


----------



## pdswife

D0 you have pingpong balls falling on your head?


----------



## suziquzie

would that mean bad things are happening to my roof?!?!


----------



## pdswife

Do you really think ping pong balls could damage a roof?


----------



## suziquzie

what if they were dropped from space?


----------



## LPBeier

Wouldn't they melt re-entering the earth's atmosphere?


----------



## suziquzie

wouldn't space pingpong balls have a heat shield?


----------



## pdswife

Wouldn't our hubby's be surprised to know that our cooking site has turned SCI-FI?


----------



## suziquzie

lol, do you think maybe I'm goofy enough today to lay off the juice???


----------



## pdswife

Don't you know... I think you need some more?


----------



## suziquzie

can you drive me there then... and go in so I dont have to go get dressed???


----------



## pdswife

Can you wait for about 10 days... ?


----------



## suziquzie

so i should just go myself then...?


----------



## pdswife

well, would you mind doing it just this time?


----------



## suziquzie

do you know thats just fine by me?


----------



## pdswife

Will you buy rum again or try something different this time?


----------



## suziquzie

should I get Brandy or some gin and olives?


----------



## pdswife

would you get something nice and sweet so I can enjoy listening to you talk about your drinks?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know a martini would go down nice right about now?


----------



## pdswife

Does that mean your tummy is feeling better?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know at the moment it is?


----------



## suziquzie

well how about if I get martini stuff and brandy AND amaretto and have a martini for Kathe, and an Italian coffee for Trish, and then you call someone to scoop my drunken butt off the floor???


----------



## pdswife

OH!! Isn't that a good thing??


----------



## pdswife

suziquzie said:


> well how about if I get martini stuff and brandy AND amaretto and have a martini for Kathe, and an Italian coffee for Trish, and then you call someone to scoop my drunken butt off the floor???


 


Do you know that sounds like the perfect plan???


----------



## GrantsKat

lol, can I have them videotape it also? ; )


----------



## pdswife

can we sell the tape on ebay?


----------



## suziquzie

Does it still sound like a good plan if I have to skip groceries this week to buy all that?


----------



## GrantsKat

even if you buy the teeny tiny bottles???


----------



## pdswife

Is it legal to mail those teeny tiny bottles in the mail?


----------



## suziquzie

whats the fun in THOSE???!!


----------



## pdswife

Hey...if you buy enough of the small ones don't they add up to one big hangover?


----------



## GrantsKat

lol, if you have a couple wont they have an effect??


----------



## suziquzie

isn't it cheaper to just buy in bulk???


----------



## pdswife

How many do I have to drink just to get a little giggly?


----------



## GrantsKat

lol, are we talking about CUERVO or some other drink?


----------



## pdswife

Can we just use Cuervo for an example?


----------



## suziquzie

do i hear a certain country song about clothing coming on???


----------



## GrantsKat

lol, do you know I think just one would be enough?


----------



## pdswife

lol... Do your husbands laugh at you after you've had just ONE?


----------



## suziquzie

is it bad if it takes me 2?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know if its shots I can do a couple? does that make me a lush?


----------



## pdswife

doesn't it just make you more experienced?


----------



## suziquzie

lol doesnt it just make ya more DRUNK???!


----------



## pdswife

Do you think that some time we should have a drinking contest?


----------



## suziquzie

you mean online???


----------



## pdswife

lol...don't you think it would work better if we all met in Italy?


----------



## suziquzie

so what you're saying is you dont want me there???


----------



## pdswife

hehehe, could it be that I"m tired of inviting you since you always say NO and I'm just trying to find somewhere that you might like better than old rainy cold seattle??????


----------



## suziquzie

LOL when did I say no?????


----------



## pdswife

Are you here??


----------



## GrantsKat

should we start a little savings fund for our trip to all meet?


----------



## suziquzie

how do I do that when i cant even save up a liqour store fund?


----------



## GrantsKat

ok, then maybe we should just have a penny jar?


----------



## suziquzie

do you know we had $110 last time we took the change jar to the bank?


----------



## GrantsKat

lol,do you know we had almost $170, but its all gone now?


----------



## pdswife

lol... do you know I used to be able to put dollar bills in my piggy bank...USED TO BE ABLE TO are the important words...???


----------



## suziquzie

does HE take them back out like mine does?


----------



## pdswife

lol.. HE doesn't even know about them but do you know that now I have to use them for groceries and gas and stuff?


----------



## suziquzie

doesn't that suck????


----------



## pdswife

Do you know they were supposed to buy a trip to Disney land instead of hamburger?


----------



## suziquzie

was mine supposed to buy an alternator for the car?


----------



## pdswife

do you know that sucks worse than hamburger?


----------



## suziquzie

lol is hamburger THAT bad??


----------



## pdswife

would you rather have a romantic trip with your hubby or a hambuger?


----------



## suziquzie

can i have the hamburger ON a trip?


----------



## pdswife

Do you think Mickey Mouse will cook one for you?


----------



## suziquzie

do you know he did once???


----------



## pdswife

did he put cheese on it or did he save the cheese for Minnie?


----------



## suziquzie

did he eat it because i never liked cheese on burgers until about this summer?


----------



## pdswife

What changed your mind about cheese?


----------



## suziquzie

was it pepperjack??


----------



## pdswife

do you like it melted on chicken too?


----------



## suziquzie

can you say swiss??


----------



## pdswife

can you say "with sauted mushrooms"?


----------



## suziquzie

do you know i'd be drooling if I weren't already stuffed?


----------



## pdswife

Do you know I wish we could eat dinner at a more regular time?


----------



## suziquzie

do you know if its after 6 or so i dont bother?


----------



## pdswife

Is that how you stay so skinny?


----------



## suziquzie

you talkin' to me???


----------



## pdswife

are you the one answering?


----------



## suziquzie

or am i questioning?


----------



## pdswife

does it make a difference at this point?


----------



## suziquzie

who could tell us?


----------



## pdswife

Can I try to ask Kathe when I get back from my bath?


----------



## suziquzie

will she be here?


----------



## pdswife

will you be?


----------



## suziquzie

do you know it depends on how fast i get this zoo shutted up?
(its time. its early, but i'm starting anyway!)


----------



## pdswife

I'm back ...are you???


----------



## suziquzie

where else would I be?


----------



## pdswife

Taking a walk, a drive, a sanity break???


----------



## suziquzie

maybe eating ice cream because I'm already cold?


----------



## pdswife

what kind is it tonight??


----------



## suziquzie

how does cookies n cream get ya?


----------



## pdswife

Do you know...it gets me hungry??

Hey, do you know I baked TWO things today and they both turned out OK?


----------



## suziquzie

didin't i tell you you could bake???


----------



## pdswife

Does this mean...you were right and I was wrong ...AGAIN???


----------



## suziquzie

oh, why do you want to put it THAT way??


----------



## pdswife

Did it make you smile?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know Im yawning so much I cant smile??


----------



## cara

why don't yo go to bed?


----------



## middie

Did you know I tried going back to sleep but the dog kept waking me up ?


----------



## pdswife

can you put him outside?


----------



## middie

Do you think my neighbors would mind his barking ?


----------



## cara

can't you get him sleeping pills? ;o)


----------



## pdswife

Do you know our neighbors have 9 dogs...??

( and it drives us CRAZY!!!)


----------



## cara

aren't they a bit away from you?


----------



## pdswife

Do you know there is one acre and one house in between us..but it's still LOUD???


----------



## middie

Do you know how envious I am that you have that much space away from your neighbors ?


----------



## cara

how much is one acre?


----------



## pdswife

does this answer your question???


One international acre is equal 4046.8564224 m2. One U.S. survey acre is equal to 62,726,400,000⁄15,499,969 m2 = 4046.8726098 m2.


 The area of one acre (red) overlaid on an American football field


One acre comprises 4,840 square yards or 43,560 square feet[1] (which can be easily remembered as 44,000 square feet, less 1%). Because of alternative definitions of a yard or a foot, the exact size of an acre also varies slightly. Originally, an acre was a selion of land one furlong (660 ft) long and one chain (66 ft) wide; the measure appears to have begun as an approximation of the amount of land an ox could plow in one day. However, an acre is a measure of area, and has no particular width, length or shape.
The acre is often used to express areas of land. In the metric system, the hectare is commonly used for the same purpose. An acre is approximately 40% of a hectare.
One acre is 90.75 yards of a 53.33-yard-wide American football field. The full field, including the end zones, covers approximately 1.32 acres.


----------



## middie

Did you know that's confusing ? lol


----------



## cara

wouldn't it be easier to say it's about 40% of a hectar? ;o)


----------



## middie

But then wouldn't someone ask how much is 40% ?


----------



## pdswife

lol..well couldn't one google that answer?


----------



## cara

do you know that's a bit less than the half?


----------



## middie

I do, but do you know how many people don't ?


----------



## cara

do you really think so.. and that these people are here at DC?


----------



## pdswife

what would they say if you said put 40% of a cup in a bowl and mix well?


----------



## cara

don't you think they would disappear forever?


----------



## pdswife

Where do you think they would go?


----------



## GrantsKat

who are we talking about?


----------



## pdswife

did you know we were talking about the people who would disapper if we asked them to put 40% of a cup of something in a recipe?


----------



## GrantsKat

does that mean that they cant figure out how much 40% is? (Im slow today ; ))


----------



## pdswife

Do you know how much 40% of one cup is?

( I don't, lol)


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know it is 3.2 ounces, to be exact?


----------



## pdswife

lol... is that dry and wet weight?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know that I didnt know that either?


----------



## pdswife

Kathe... do you want to take a math class with me?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know I was awful at math!!!????


----------



## LPBeier

Don't you know if it is 40% of a cup it would be wet weight?  (and I used the calculator on my computer 8 ounces x 40% is 3.2)


----------



## pdswife

Laurie...did you know that was toooo many numbers??


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know a calculator was part of our "tools" at culinary school?


----------



## pdswife

did you have to take a class on how to use that calculator?


----------



## LPBeier

No, but you know that I did when I took a business course?  Would you believe I got a 100% and someone in my class actually failed?


----------



## pdswife

Did you know I panic when I have to "think" numbers???


----------



## LPBeier

Would you believe my Dad can add, subtract, multiply and divide almost anything in his head?


----------



## pdswife

Can he do big numbers or just small ones?


----------



## LPBeier

He can do I think up to a 3 digit number multiplied by another 3 digit number - crazy eh?


----------



## pdswife

Don't you think that it's AMAZING??


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know what was great was that I could trick him into helping me with my homework by telling how much I admired him for his skill and then asking him what the answer to a certain equation was?  Sneaky eh?


----------



## pdswife

do you still do that??


----------



## suziquzie

is that like jacob sneaking in whats 8 plus 9 on me?


----------



## pdswife

Do you know I love the name Jacob?


----------



## suziquzie

why is it more popular than we were thinking when he was born?


----------



## pdswife

Is it like Noah...growing more popular every year?


----------



## suziquzie

lol, do you know my last nephew is Noah and we had to stop his dad from using Noah's ark for his room theme???


----------



## pdswife

did you know I have a Noah for a nephew too.. and a lincoln?


----------



## suziquzie

was David's name always David? 
(Jacob was Patrick for an hour)


----------



## pdswife

Do know that when I was little even my GI Joe dolls were named DAVID?


----------



## suziquzie

wasn't christina's name Caitlin Mackenzie since I was 13? 
can you say 80's name???


----------



## pdswife

LOL... Is that like Sarah Beth...??


----------



## suziquzie

HAHAHAHAHA
did you know she was Sarah too til TJ changed it in my drugged state?


----------



## pdswife

Do you know I still love that name and if God were to punish me by sending a cute little baby my way tomorrow...she'd be stuck with that name??


----------



## suziquzie

Isn't it super great? 
( we decided it was better cuz his Dad had a sister Sarah that died at age 13 and we were afraid his aunts weren't ready to call a cute little girl Sarah yet.....)


----------



## pdswife

Maybe Legogirl could name her daughter that though??


----------



## suziquzie

do you think I would bounce up and down at age 86 when that happens?


----------



## pdswife

lol.. could she jump on the bed and bounce you around since you'll be bed ridden?


----------



## suziquzie

won't i have been bed ridden for 50 years by then?


----------



## LPBeier

Hey, watch it!  Don't you know I just turned 50 and am the most active that I have been for the last 10 years?  Would you believe there will be no more being bedridden or cane dependant for this Little Old Lady from Surrey?  Okay, 2 years...but it feels like 10!)


----------



## suziquzie

so are you saying you have a new lease on life???
(as well you should!)


----------



## pdswife

Any one cold besides me????


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know that although I AM cold, I am more importantly a whole new woman and plan to ROCK during my 50's and not stop until I drop?


----------



## suziquzie

when AMENT I cold???


----------



## LPBeier

Ament?????


----------



## pdswife

cement??


----------



## suziquzie

LOL can ya tell I was bein' silly trying to say AREN'T?


----------



## pdswife

Can you tell that I just didn't get it?


----------



## suziquzie

why does TJ cringe when I say that?


----------



## pdswife

Say " I just didn't get it or ament??


----------



## suziquzie

oh, did i forget to say he HATES when I try to be cute and say AMENT like I did when I was 6?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I am being really lazy today and the only thing I have gotten done was finally cook the meatloaf dinner for a young family whose son just had major surgery?  And that I only got that done because Tony had to take it on his way to work?


----------



## pdswife

but isn't baby talk easier??


----------



## suziquzie

LOL....easier than cooking meatloaf????


----------



## pdswife

lol.. well isn't it??

( are we typing over each other again?)


----------



## vegetarian_bri

Are there things that are easier?


----------



## pdswife

what do you think?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I am trying not to do that today?


----------



## pdswife

Do you know... I can almost do that every day?


----------



## suziquzie

can you help me stop?


----------



## pdswife

Do you know I've been trying to make Paulie stop for about 14 years now...?


----------



## suziquzie

would he turn into a veggie if he did?


----------



## pdswife

Don't you think he'd just be a little more relaxed?


----------



## suziquzie

lol, do you know relaxing and men is something where you should be careful what you wish for???


----------



## pdswife

hehehehe...ya mean he might play even more Fable2??

( he got another game... called LIPS...it's a singing game...!!!)


----------



## suziquzie

what would you do if he did?


----------



## pdswife

Would it be ok If I slept through the parts where he was fighting the bad men?


----------



## suziquzie

hehe could you sleep thru all of it like I do?


----------



## pdswife

Can I try this weekend?


----------



## LPBeier

Did I tell you that while I was out at a ladies night last night Tony went "out with the boys" for dinner and they were all talking about skiing and my totally non sports minded hubby comes home and says he is going on a ski weekend with them in February so could he take some lessons?  Do you know I had to remind him that it was a skiing lesson that started all of my knee crap at age 15?


----------



## middie

Wow Lp... your knee craps ???


----------



## pdswife

Didn't you know she had a very talented knee?


----------



## suziquzie

Is that something we need to see? 
(I see your green light you!!!)


----------



## pdswife

Good morning...will you sing be a sleepy song?


----------



## suziquzie

do you know it might make you stay up with nightmares to hear my icky voice at this hour?


----------



## pdswife

what should I do then?

( went to bed at 1 and was awake by 2:30!!!!)


----------



## suziquzie

can you drink warm milk without barfing?


----------



## pdswife

no!  I do have some cold milk though...  it'll be room temp if I don't hurry up and finish it... oh..that's not a question is it??


----------



## suziquzie

lol isn't it now?


----------



## pdswife

do you know... you're right??


----------



## suziquzie

isn't that fun sometimes?


----------



## pdswife

can you remind me about the last time that that happened in this house??


----------



## suziquzie

lol, which one... fun or being right???


----------



## pdswife

fun happens all the time...but could your remind me about RIGHT?


----------



## suziquzie

well, when you're on here and you're right, you're in your house aren't you???


----------



## pdswife

see you are right again... and if you are right...how can I be right about being right?


----------



## suziquzie

can't we both be right since you agree???


----------



## pdswife

do two rights make a bigger more RIGHTER right?

*ok..I'm getting loopy..going back to bed!!  Talk to you later!!


----------



## suziquzie

RIGHT!
good night!
will anyone else play this morning?


----------



## pdswife

Will Kathe wake up in time to play?


----------



## suziquzie

shall we yell and get her up since that seems to work?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know you girls have big mouths?? (I heard ya!!)


----------



## suziquzie

still there?


----------



## GrantsKat

cant you hear me yelling at my kids??


----------



## suziquzie

is that what made me sign on?


----------



## GrantsKat

were you missing your morning dose of screaming today? ; )


----------



## LPBeier

Would you believe I woke up to those stupid crows cawing again?  Isn't that worse that 3 kids screaming?


----------



## pdswife

Can you hear me yawning?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I probably could if I didn't have the dishwasher, washing machine and hepa filters running all at the same time?


----------



## pdswife

isn't all that noise driving you crazy?


----------



## LPBeier

Would you believe I am getting really used to it and when this is all over (the filters and construction) I will probably hate the silence?


----------



## pdswife

did you know we love quiet and that's one of the reasons we live in the middle of nowhere?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I am really excited that I am going to my first pool therapy class today in about an hour?  That should clear my head of all this noise don't you think?


----------



## pdswife

can you hear underwater?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you think the sounds would follow me to the pool and under water?


----------



## pdswife

are they mean and evil sounds?


----------



## Glorie

Where is this going? LOL


----------



## pdswife

Do you know you've just discovered my favorite game here on DC?

Did you know it can take you around the world and back again??


----------



## suziquzie

so are you back yet then?


----------



## pdswife

haven't I been in and out of here since 8:30 this morning?>


----------



## suziquzie

so do you have me beat today?


----------



## pdswife

Maybe I've done more cleaning than you today??


----------



## suziquzie

do you know all I've done is dishes and vaccum tree needles so you're right there?


----------



## pdswife

Does that mean I win a prize?


----------



## suziquzie

what would you like? 
a mop?


----------



## pdswife

couldn't I have  a "mopper" instead...maybe a tall dark handsome one?


----------



## suziquzie

is that sorta like a pool boy?


----------



## pdswife

lol... Do they come in the house varity?


----------



## suziquzie

if you find out could you tell me?


----------



## pdswife

Should we ask the girls on Desprate Housewives?


----------



## suziquzie

lol, are they REALLY that desperate?


----------



## pdswife

You know.. I've only seen it once or twice and it seems to me that 
they are pretty non-desperate... do you think we are the desperate ones?


----------



## suziquzie

what are you desperate for?


----------



## pdswife

Can you say SLEEP?


----------



## suziquzie

what seems to be the trouble with that?


----------



## pdswife

did I tell you that my sleeper was broken?


----------



## suziquzie

who broke it?


----------



## pdswife

was it the ghost of christmas's past?


----------



## suziquzie

did you say BOO! to scare him off?


----------



## pdswife

Can't I just find him a new home?


----------



## suziquzie

maybe in China?


----------



## pdswife

Could I give him to my mother as a christmas gift...sent from the heart?


----------



## suziquzie

but is that far enough away and wouldnt it come back to see you every time she did?


----------



## pdswife

and would it be re-gifting since she gave him to me to begin with?


----------



## suziquzie

LOL maybe you should just send HER to China??


----------



## pdswife

How would she find the airport?


----------



## suziquzie

can you drop her off there and tell her you'll meet her on the plane?


----------



## pdswife

are you telling me to LIE to my own mother?


----------



## suziquzie

lol.... and the problem is......????


----------



## pdswife

shouldn't that make me feel guilty?


----------



## suziquzie

guilty is a strong word isn't it?


----------



## pdswife

isn't it a word we Catholics are taught early and often?


----------



## suziquzie

oohhhhhhhh do you know that explains that ALOT???


----------



## pdswife

lol... explains a lot about ME?


----------



## suziquzie

do you know i meant the guilty?


----------



## pdswife

isn't that me?


----------



## suziquzie

whats my problem then if i've never been catholic???


----------



## pdswife

Didn't you know you don't need to be Catholic ( I haven't been to church since I was 7)...all you need is a mother that gives you dirty looks???


----------



## suziquzie

what if the mom yells and the dad looks annoyed constantly but doesnt say much?


----------



## pdswife

Don't you think that that would work twice as well?


----------



## suziquzie

can i tell you it worked GREAT for me but why wont it work on my bunch????


----------



## pdswife

lol... don't you know you have years and years still to damage them beyond repair?


----------



## suziquzie

then why was a guilty so young????


----------



## pdswife

Have you heard of the "running start" program?


----------



## suziquzie

what's that?


----------



## pdswife

Did you know it's where kids can start college classes early or in your case guilt trips?


----------



## suziquzie

oooohhh yeah do you know i think thats the plan i'm on?


----------



## pdswife

do you think it's time we both get over it?


----------



## suziquzie

is there a way??


----------



## pdswife

Do you think that if our mothers were HAPPY..they could let us be happy and then we could all move on?


----------



## LPBeier

So, Suzi, what happened to the cookie press?  What kind of dough were you using that would break it?


----------



## suziquzie

oh but shes perfect how can she not be happy?


----------



## pdswife

hehehehe... What would happen if we put our two mothers in the room together and shut the door?


----------



## suziquzie

wouldn't the 2 of us just end up WRONGER?


----------



## pdswife

do you think that they'd compare notes and teach other new tricks?


----------



## suziquzie

doesn't that sound horrible?


----------



## pdswife

Do you think vodka would make it sound better?


----------



## suziquzie

is gin ok?


----------



## pdswife

Today...Don't you think anything would work?


----------



## suziquzie

are we in the same crappy bah humbug boat?


----------



## pdswife

can you see that mine is sinking quickly and I'm too sleepy to swim to shore?


----------



## suziquzie

what are you gonna do about that?


----------



## pdswife

isn't it a good thing that I know oh to scuba?


----------



## suziquzie

do you knowi can see where that can be useful?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you think I should learn in case we have another flood?


----------



## pdswife

yes!!!!!  Do you have know where you can take some lessons?


----------



## suziquzie

do they have warm water in canada?


----------



## pdswife

Did you know that we have world famous LARGE octopus...but no warm water?


----------



## suziquzie

is the ocean ever warm enough to get into in washington?


----------



## pdswife

Do you really need to ask me that?


----------



## suziquzie

well, it looks like its the same up northness as NY was and you can there, so wouldn't I wonder?


----------



## pdswife

Do you know that some people do swim in there but.. NOT ME??


----------



## suziquzie

are you afriad of giant octopus?


----------



## pdswife

Don't ya know.. I'm afraid of COLD?


----------



## suziquzie

why cant I blame ya??


----------



## pdswife

cuz,your really my twin sister and you feel the same way about many things????


----------



## suziquzie

is that cool or kinda creepy in a funny kinda way?


----------



## pdswife

cool creepy fun that we can never mention again, maybe??  lol


----------



## suziquzie

heehee isnt mum the word?


----------



## pdswife

oh no.. are we back to talking about Mums again?


----------



## suziquzie

should i use a different shhhhh word?


----------



## pdswife

can you think of a few?


----------



## suziquzie

how about silent?


----------



## pdswife

As in Silent night??


----------



## suziquzie

could i have one of those?


----------



## pdswife

sure..how soon can you get to Issy?


----------



## LPBeier

Would I be a real putz if I just climbed back in bed for the day when I have a ton of things I have to do before Sunday?


----------



## pdswife

isn't it snowing and icky at your house, isn't bed a good place to be>?


----------



## Glorie

Is it snowing?


----------



## pdswife

Did you know I was just down the hill in town and there's no snow YET?


----------



## GrantsKat

does that mean they changed the forcast?


----------



## pdswife

Did you know the snow is supposed to fall this afternoon??@@@!!!


----------



## GrantsKat

can you stay home today?


----------



## pdswife

Do you know I went out this morning and finished Christmas shopping, went to the post office and bought a TON of groceries and now I can stay home until 9am tomorrow??


----------



## GrantsKat

well then can I say "Let it snow, Let it snow, Let it snow"?


----------



## pdswife

Can you say "please don't let it snow" instead???


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know that I will do that for you?


----------



## cara

why don't you like snow?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know that I do, but Trish doesnt?


----------



## cara

is it because she lives near Seattle?


----------



## pdswife

Do you know I love it when it's in the mountains... but when it's in my town... I don't??


----------



## cara

do you know I like snow when it!s more than an inch?
And you know I'll go to bed know?


----------



## Glorie

Did you know that it's cleared up??


----------



## pdswife

IT has...did you know it's still very icky up here on our mountain?


----------



## cara

do you know it was foggy the whole day?


----------



## suziquzie

which day?


----------



## lifesaver

Do you know that i don't have the FOGGIEST idea as to what you are talking about?


----------



## suziquzie

do you think I do??


----------



## cara

do you think it's important?


----------



## lifesaver

do you know that i'm not really sure?


----------



## suziquzie

LOL now how confused are you?


----------



## cara

is there a measurment for confusion?


----------



## lifesaver

do you know that it looks like we might get some rain?


----------



## suziquzie

could you use a ruler?


----------



## GrantsKat

use a ruler to measure rain????


----------



## suziquzie

lol do you know i never saw that earlier???


----------



## pdswife

isn't there a tube or something you use to measure the rain?


----------



## LPBeier

Would any one of you like to take my place at my in-laws Christmas dinner today...pretty PLEASE????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## pdswife

Can they wait for about 5 hours?


----------



## LPBeier

Don't you know that they have to eat exactly at 2:00, open presents at 2:30 and be done by 3 so that certain people can be on the road and out of there as quickly as possible?  Do you know I am feeling so stressed right now I am sick to my stomach?


----------



## pdswife

do you know...that one hour is not a very nice celebration because it's tooooo rushed?  (sorry..just my opinion)


----------



## lifesaver

do you know that you are right


----------



## suziquzie

why does my Dad do that when he comes over?


----------



## lifesaver

why does your dad do what?


----------



## suziquzie

doesn't he start checking his watch the minute he gets here?


----------



## lifesaver

do you know that i didn't know that he does that?


----------



## suziquzie

do you know it makes me feel kinda sad?


----------



## lifesaver

why does it make you feel sad?


----------



## pdswife

is it because you feel like he wants to be there?


----------



## suziquzie

why wouldn't it upset me?????


----------



## GrantsKat

wouldnt anyone be upset over that?


----------



## pdswife

do you know I meant to say.. is it because you feel like he DOESN'T want to be there?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know I know what you meant Trish = ) ?


----------



## pdswife

THANKS!!

Do you know I felt very bad after I re-read it?


----------



## suziquzie

did your fingers get tangled up again?


----------



## pdswife

do you know it's my brain that doesn't work right?


----------



## suziquzie

(and I knew what you meant too)


----------



## pdswife

Do you know you are smart?


----------



## suziquzie

are you crazy???


----------



## pdswife

lol.. did you get the pm I sent you?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know I know it wasnt for me? (but I hope she got it!)


----------



## pdswife

lol.. should I send one to you too so that you can smile?


----------



## suziquzie

why didn't I reply yet... isn't that RUDE!!!!!!???


----------



## pdswife

hehehe... do you know you don't have too and that I just wanted to make sure you got it because I don't always trust that DC sends things like it should?


----------



## GrantsKat

is the DC gremlin running loose again? lol


----------



## pdswife

Have you ever caught a glance at him?


----------



## GrantsKat

was it the gremlin or a mouse? yikes....


----------



## pdswife

lol...do you think it might have been the ghost??


----------



## GrantsKat

do you believe in ghosts?


----------



## pdswife

no..but do you know I wish that I could believe in things like that?


----------



## GrantsKat

isnt it hard to believe in things you cant really see?


----------



## pdswife

do you want to know something really silly..?

Do you know that when I was little I used to believe that every night all my dolls came to life and played with each other while I slept?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know that I think that is awesome? (maybe to make up for some "other" things that werent ok?)


----------



## pdswife

Slap! Bang! WOW!  Do you know I never thought of it that way?


----------



## lifesaver

do you know that i do want to know something silly?


----------



## GrantsKat

pdswife said:


> Slap! Bang! WOW! Do you know I never thought of it that way?


 
oh Trish, do you know I didnt mean to imply anything bad by that???


----------



## pdswife

OH YOU SHOULDN'T worry.. I didn't think anything bad!!!!

Do you know I'm 40 years old (well 40 something) and had just never thought of it that way?


----------



## jabbur

Isn't another person's perspective always suprising?


----------



## lifesaver

do you know that i am 50 and that makes me 10 years younger than you?


----------



## pdswife

lol..do you know it's not quite 10 years because I'm 40 something?


----------



## lifesaver

40 something what?


----------



## pdswife

40 something crackers??


----------



## suziquzie

what kinda crackers?


----------



## pdswife

Have you tried the sundried tomato flavored wheat thins?


----------



## lifesaver

do you know that i've never even heard of them?


----------



## pdswife

Will you take the chance and try them because they are really good?


----------



## lifesaver

do you know that i am gonna give them a try?


----------



## pdswife

Will you tell me if you like them?


----------



## cara

I hope, you had a wonderful day so far?


----------



## lifesaver

do you know that i sure will tell you if i like them?


and if i don't...it's all your fault...right! simply because you suggested them. 

just kiddin...i'm sure i'll love them.


----------



## pdswife

If you don't like them could you send the rest to me?  lol


HI CARA!!!


----------



## cara

what's that your are talking about?

HiHo trish ;o)


----------



## pdswife

Can't you tell that we are talking about a new flavor of cracker?


----------



## lifesaver

do you know that i will do just that? 

but you will have to pm me your address so that i know where to send them.


----------



## pdswife

would you believe my address is
It's 111 south 1st
lilybean Lane Issaqush Wa 98055


----------



## lifesaver

do you know that i don't believe that?


----------



## pdswife

Wouldn't you like to live on a road called Lilybean lane though?


----------



## lifesaver

Do you know that I live at:

A1B2C3 Funny Lane Street
Dream Land, Kansas 98765     ????????????


----------



## lifesaver




----------



## cara

why do have US towns such funny names?


----------



## pdswife

Cara did you know a lot of Washington town names were named after native Americans?


----------



## cara

no.... who was Issaquah?


----------



## pdswife

Will this answer your question?


Issaquah is an anglicized word for a local Native American name, meaning "the sound of birds".


----------



## lifesaver

Cara, Your photos are beautiful...I love them.


----------



## cara

lifesaver, do you mean the ones here at DC?


----------



## pdswife

Do you have photos other places that we can see?


----------



## cara

don't you know my flickr Fotostream?


----------



## pdswife

Is that another photo storage site?


Swieta Lipka Orgel   is beautiful!!


----------



## cara

are there more of them?


----------



## pdswife

Do you know snapfish?


----------



## cara

no... do you have your pics posted there?


----------



## pdswife

Paul has all our photos on his computer but do you know SOMEDAY I want to put them somewhere other people can see them?


----------



## cara

why don't you start with a few?


----------



## pdswife

Do you know.. I don't like it when he messes with my computer so I try not to mess with his and it's a project that I'd like us to do together anyway??


----------



## cara

do you see a slight chance, that will ever happen?


----------



## pdswife

lol.. do you know I DO...but that it will be after we sell the business and after we are both old and gray and to tired to do anything else?


----------



## cara

will we still know each other then?


----------



## pdswife

Isn't that going to happen in just a few years?


----------



## cara

are you already old and gray?


----------



## pdswife

lol..isn't that something only my hair dresser knows for sure??


----------



## cara

don't you know if you are old?


----------



## pdswife

If I feel young am I young even though I was born 43 years ago?


----------



## cara

are you already THAT old??


----------



## pdswife

Do you know I'm almost 44!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!?????


----------



## cara

you really are?
Do you know you seem to be younger?


----------



## pdswife

Is that because I'm so dippy some times?


----------



## cara

do you think so?

do you know I'll turn off the computer now and do some reading?


----------



## pdswife

do you think you'll sleep well tonight?

( I hope you do)


----------



## cara

I hope so, too...

You know, I hope you'll have a wondeful day? ;o)


----------



## pdswife

Do you know.. .I think I will?


----------



## suziquzie

has it been so far?


----------



## pdswife

Do you know it has been cold but good??


----------



## GrantsKat

was it as uneventful as mine?


----------



## pdswife

Well... does talking my mother out of driving to Idaho in the middle of an ice storm count as uneventful??


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know I think thats quite an accomplishment?


----------



## pdswife

LOL...do you know it wasn't as easy as it should have been?


----------



## suziquzie

what was she thinking???


----------



## pdswife

Was she thinking... "I'll put a blanket in the car and I'll be fine??"


----------



## GrantsKat

dont all moms think irrationally every once in a while?


----------



## suziquzie

is there something incredible worth the drive in idaho??


----------



## pdswife

Don't you know my wonderful, perfect, never did a thing wrong in his life, drug addicted, "perfectly clean except for beer and pot" brother and his pregnant wife are there??


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know I didnt know that little tidbit???


----------



## suziquzie

why do they always like the boys better? will I?


----------



## pdswife

Suzi, do you know I think that you will love your daughter just as much as you love your sons and that you will be a better mother because you know how it feels to feel 
"not as good as" the other guy?


----------



## suziquzie

boy do you know how i pray you are correct???


----------



## pdswife

Am I ever wrong?


----------



## suziquzie

can i say not in my experience??


----------



## GrantsKat

nor in mine??


----------



## suziquzie

doesn't she know better since she's the TOP POSTER????


----------



## pdswife

Do you know I almost have 25,000 posts????


----------



## suziquzie

will you be at 25k tonight????????????????????


----------



## pdswife

Don't you think I'll be there in 20 minutes?


----------



## suziquzie

lol, what are you too busy talking about?


----------



## pdswife

haven't I asked about 20,000 questions?


----------



## suziquzie

is that enough?


----------



## pdswife

Do you think I should stop?


----------



## suziquzie

what the heck would I do if you did???????????/


----------



## pdswife

Would you finish that snowman?


----------



## suziquzie

do you know I couldn't guarantee that?


----------



## pdswife

What would you do then?


----------



## suziquzie

would i have to make kathe ignore her children?


----------



## pdswife

How would you do that?


----------



## suziquzie

uh, why cant I think of anything?


----------



## pdswife

Do you need me to tell you how to do it?


----------



## suziquzie

could ya?


----------



## pdswife

well, would you pay me 400 dollars?


----------



## suziquzie

what do you need that for?


----------



## pdswife

Do you know I'd really like to have my carpets, gutters and windows cleaned?


----------



## suziquzie

should i send my carpet cleaning business owner uncle out to help you?


----------



## pdswife

Do you think he'd come to issaquah???

( HEY, this is my 25,000 post!!!...shouldn't I get a free apron or something with the DC logo on it?)


----------



## LPBeier

Do you have the most posts of anyone here?


----------



## pdswife

Do you know I am the top poster?


----------



## suziquzie

should they make a poster of you???


----------



## LPBeier

So, does that mean you get another gold star?


----------



## pdswife

Where is my fist gold star??


----------



## LPBeier

Didn't I give you one for getting to 24,000 posts?


----------



## pdswife

lol.. do you think I might have lost it somewhere between 24,000 and 25,000???


----------



## LPBeier

Do you mind if I go to bed now?  Did you know that making 4 different batches of complicated cookies actually makes you tired?


----------



## pdswife

Did you post pretty photos of the cookies??


----------



## suziquzie

what kind of cookies should i make today?


----------



## lifesaver

do you think you should make monster cookies?


----------



## pdswife

Didn't you decide on oatmeal chocolate chip?


----------



## cara

what ingredients do you have?


----------



## pdswife

Do you have peanutbutter?


----------



## lifesaver

are you making peanut butter cookies?


----------



## pdswife

doesn't that sound like a great idea?


----------



## cara

don't you think there would be better ones?


----------



## lifesaver

do you know that i just love peanut butter?


----------



## pdswife

do you put peanutbutter chips in yours??


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I am making bittersweet chocolate peppermint  shortbread sandwich cookies?  Do you think I should make up a shorter name?


----------



## pdswife

how about BCP's for short?


----------



## lifesaver

do you know that i like peanut butter but i don't like peanut butter chips?


----------



## pdswife

why not?


----------



## suziquzie

do you know I only like peanut butter all alone... not in cookies?


----------



## pdswife

Well..what kind will you make then Suzi??


----------



## suziquzie

should i just cheat and go buy some?


----------



## LPBeier

Why don't you make bittersweet chocolate peppermint shortbread sandwich cookies?


----------



## lifesaver

do you know that i can tell the difference between store bought and home made?


----------



## suziquzie

who can't?


----------



## pdswife

Suzy, do you know if you don't feel like baking you shouldn't force yourself?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I "borrowed" some peppermint schnapps from my FIL for a batch of cookies I wanted to make but I am using it all up in hot chocolate....just a couple of splashes at a time.....?


----------



## lifesaver

do you know that home-made tastes better


----------



## pdswife

Do you know I wish I were at your house sharing hot chocolate right now?


----------



## suziquzie

can i have some too?


----------



## pdswife

Isn't there always enough for everyone?


----------



## suziquzie

even the schnaaps?


----------



## lifesaver

do you know that i always make enough to go around?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you want some cookies too Suzi and pretend that you baked them yourself?  
(Yes, you can all have some - cookies, hot chocolate, schnapps....)


----------



## pdswife

wouldn't that be a fun party!!


----------



## suziquzie

will it be warm there?


----------



## LPBeier

Oh, and do you know I will even have walls when you arrive?


----------



## pdswife

are you sure, you do know that I can be there in about 4 hours don't you?


----------



## LPBeier

But don't I also know that you are busy and have lots to do like make BBQ sauce?


----------



## pdswife

But don't you know that I'd rather have cookies and hot chocolate?


----------



## suziquzie

can you just make the BBQ sauce at Laurie's?


----------



## pdswife

Hey Laurie, Can I bring my BBQ stuff with me and cook in your kitchen instead of mine?


----------



## lifesaver

do you know that i would prefer to have something good for me, like spaghett or lasagna and salad?


----------



## LPBeier

Trish, you know you can come over here any time you want and if you want to make your BBQ sauce, that is fine, as long as it doesn't splash into my cookies (or my hot chocolate)?


----------



## pdswife

Are you saying that my bbq sauce isn't good?


----------



## suziquzie

who would say that?


----------



## pdswife

lifesaver said:


> do you know that i would prefer to have something good for me, like spaghett or lasagna and salad?


 
Doesn't that sound like it?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I thought it was me saying I didn't want it in my hot chocolate or cookies?  Do you know I think Lifesaver was talking about my hot chocolate and cookies, not your sauce?


----------



## pdswife

lol.. do you know 

I DON"T KNOW ANYMORE????


----------



## lifesaver

do you know that i was talking about the spaghetti and salad being better for me then cookies?


----------



## pdswife

But don't cookies make you "feel" better?


----------



## suziquzie

isnt it nice to eat a bunch of cookies so you have a nice big soft butt to sit on??


----------



## pdswife

and doesn't all the extra FAT keep you warmer in these freezing temps?


----------



## suziquzie

can i just say that NO so far its NOT WORKING??????


----------



## pdswife

isn't telling ME NO against some kind of rule?


----------



## suziquzie

is that the dont piss off the top poster rule?


----------



## cara

is there such a rule?


----------



## pdswife

Can't I make up any rule I want ?


----------



## suziquzie

would the top poster know?


----------



## pdswife

lol... do you know I just went outside and the only thing I know is that I'm COLD?


----------



## suziquzie

couldn't you just have stayed inside and thrown the guy the hoe out a window and stay warm???


----------



## pdswife

Do you know...Paul is going to get mad that I opened the door for a stranger?


----------



## suziquzie

lol, do you know that I HATE doing that but I feel wierd ignoring the door too?


----------



## pdswife

do you know the office has a window opened to the front steps and he saw me sitting here so I had to open the door?


----------



## suziquzie

can you move the office to the back of the house?


----------



## LPBeier

Wouldn't it be easier to open the blinds so you can see out but they can't see in?  Assuming you have blinds that is.


----------



## pdswife

Or could I just be smart and shut the window shade ??


----------



## suziquzie

do you know the window situation is the ONLY reason I like this split-level entry house?


----------



## pdswife

Did you know I use to have a spilt entry and didn't really like it either?


----------



## cara

what is a split level entry house?


----------



## suziquzie

do you know that when you walk in the front door there is a landing, then stairs up to the main living area and stairs down to the "basement" that isn't really fully a basement?


----------



## pdswife

did you know it was a house that when you walked in the front door you had the choice of going Upstairs or Downstairs?


----------



## cara

do you mind me asking these questions?


----------



## pdswife

Do you know Suzi's explanation is much better than mine?


----------



## suziquzie

why would we mind?


----------



## LPBeier

Cara, why would anyone mind your questions, specially in a thread totally devoted to them?  (By the way, hi and hope you are doing well.  I am back to the kitchen to cut and bake another batch).


----------



## pdswife

Is your house smelling really wonderful?


----------



## cara

do you know that I learn lots of things here I would have never ever learned at school?

LP, what are you baking?


----------



## suziquzie

can you make me get up and mix the DANG DOUGH??????


----------



## cara

you want us to beat you into the kitchen? ;o)


----------



## lifesaver

do you know that my house smells like apple and cinnamon?


----------



## suziquzie

if i make myself smell like gin do you think that will make me bake?????


----------



## pdswife

If it works with gin will you tell me so I can try it with rum and maybe I'll get started on that sauce?


----------



## suziquzie

do you think 230 is too early?


----------



## cookinghomefood

*Why chefs wear white hats*

In response to your question, white makes them look smart. Again, they can easily see if something stains it. If the hat can stain, then you better be careful as you are dealing with food. So the white hat serves two purposes - aesthetics and neatness.


----------



## lifesaver

230 what, do you mean 2:30


----------



## suziquzie

wasn't that close enough?


----------



## cara

do you know I almost finished a bottle of red?


----------



## pdswife

I knew what you meant and do you know TODAY it's NOT too early??


----------



## suziquzie

should you try the rum then?


----------



## pdswife

How about if I soak some pineapple pieces in coconut rum for awhile and then snack on them?


----------



## suziquzie

ooooooo wouldn't that be good?


----------



## pdswife

It's good in the summer time...would it be good in the winter too?


----------



## cara

aren't there Vitamins in it?


----------



## suziquzie

when could it be bad?


----------



## pdswife

would it be bad if I were tipsy when Paul got home from work?


----------



## cara

what would he say?

(i say Good Night now!!!)


----------



## pdswife

Do you he wouldn't be happy??

NIGHT!!!! Sleep well!!


----------



## suziquzie

will he think you had too much fun without him?


----------



## pdswife

Do you know he worries when I drink because of the family that I come from...cuz, he loves me a lot?


----------



## suziquzie

awww, did you tell him you are not them you are you?


----------



## pdswife

yeah...but do you know I kind of like it when he worries about me?


----------



## suziquzie

do you know i wish i could worry as little as TJ does?


----------



## pdswife

Do you both just worry about different things in different ways?


----------



## lifesaver

do you know that i never worry about anything yet hubby worries about everything?


----------



## pdswife

how would we know that?


----------



## suziquzie

do i know anything?


----------



## pdswife

Have you ever tried to make a list of everything you do know?


----------



## suziquzie

was that was the i know thread was for?


----------



## LPBeier

Would you believe that the schnapps in the hot chocolate didn't work and I have DH's cold worse than he does and so I have had to stop baking (burned and broke a whole pile anyway) and go to bed?


----------



## suziquzie

do you know what I would give to go to bed now?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know what I would give to not be sick now?


----------



## pdswife

Do you know I give you permission to get well and you permission to go to sleep?


----------



## suziquzie

can i go too now???


----------



## pdswife

do you know I need you know so you have to stay?


----------



## suziquzie

oops! what did you need ME for??


----------



## pdswife

Didn't you know I needed you to keep me company while I was waiting for Paul to come home?


----------



## LPBeier

So, Trish, is it still snowing where you are?


----------



## pdswife

Did you know we were still waiting for the storm to hit?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I wouldn't call this a storm, but it is coming down steadily and we are supposed to get the full storm later in the week?


----------



## suziquzie

how much are you getting?


----------



## LPBeier

Can I guess about 2 inches so far since last night around 9 pm?


----------



## pdswife

Don't you think that that's enough to last for the next three or four years?


----------



## cara

doesn't it look nice?


----------



## pdswife

Snow is beautiful but do you know it's very scary watching your husband slide down the driveway in the pickup truck??


----------



## cara

don't you have winter tires?


----------



## LPBeier

pdswife said:


> Don't you think that that's enough to last for the next three or four years?



Are we talking schnapps or snow?


----------



## pdswife

Do you know I meant snow and do you know we do have snow tires but they don't work really well on the ice under the snow?


----------



## LPBeier

cara said:


> don't you have winter tires?



Do you know we have all season tires on our new car but will need to get snow tires if this keeps up?

Hi Cara, sorry I missed you yesterday and I was (still will be) baking Christmas cookies of all shapes, sizes and flavours)


----------



## cara

LP, can't you sent me some?


----------



## LPBeier

Trish, don't you know that I KNEW you meant snow but just couldn't resist the schnapps joke?  Do you know I am actually wishing I had more?


----------



## LPBeier

Will they travel all the way to Germany without getting stale or broken?


----------



## pdswife

Do you know I wish I had some too?


----------



## cara

what kind of cookies are they?


----------



## LPBeier

Trish, have you checked your karma lately?


----------



## pdswife

no... should I?


----------



## LPBeier

Cara do you know there are too many to mention but I will be posting pictures today or tomorrow?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know you never know what you will find in your karma?


----------



## pdswife

Do you know we had another miscommunication and I've written you a note in your notifications to explain it??  lolol!!


----------



## cara

pds, it's not your day today, is it?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I have been miscommunicating a lot lately?  Could it be the schnapps, or lack of it?


----------



## cara

you wanna have some schnaps?


----------



## pdswife

Can I go with the lack of it because then I can use it as an excuse too?


----------



## LPBeier

Can you ladies excuse me for a bit?  My dog is whining for play time - Do you know she can get pretty irritating if I ignore her too long?


----------



## cara

will it take long?


----------



## pdswife

cara said:


> pds, it's not your day today, is it?


 

Cara, do you know I'm having a pretty good day so far.. .I just can't type but..there is nothing new about that?


----------



## cara

do you know that I had another weird day today?


----------



## pdswife

why...what happened?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know she didn't want to play with me at all but wanted me to let her out in the snow so she could play with IT?


----------



## LPBeier

What kind or weird day?


----------



## pdswife

are you jealous of the snow?


----------



## cara

pds, havent I told you a normal workday this week starts at around 6.30am and lasts to 5pm?
( we got avian influenza in some turkey farms...)

LP, so you are back already?


----------



## pdswife

Do you get paid over time for those long hours Cara?


----------



## cara

you know we had to test more than 400 samples today?
(normal is about80...)


----------



## pdswife

Holy wow... are you very very tired and do your eyes hurt?


----------



## cara

you know we can get free for the more hours...?
(no money..)


----------



## cara

do you know that my fingers hurt from all the pipetting?


----------



## pdswife

No over time pay
hurt fingers
do you know..that doesn't sound like fun?


----------



## cara

do you know they already killed more than 210.000 ducks and turkeys? 
do you it's much worse for the farmers and then my few more hours don't count?


----------



## pdswife

Do you know that is pretty sad... for both the animals and the farmers?

Do you just test for the illness or try to find a cure?


----------



## cara

do you there is no real cure and we just test for the influenza?


----------



## pdswife

do you know you are doing something important?

( is this part of the bird flu that we hear about??)


----------



## cara

do you know it's a low pathogen Influenza Virus (Yes, bird flu) and not dangerous for men?


----------



## pdswife

Do you know that the "not dangerous for men" is a good thing to hear?


----------



## cara

you feared I would get bird flu?


----------



## pdswife

well do you know I figured that YOU were safe..because you work in a lab and know how to take care of yourself but I was worried about the farmers and the farmers children and the people who might have bought the turkey and duck meat already??


----------



## cara

there you are right - and I'm glad, too..

You know I have to leave you 'cause Frank just came home and I'll make dinner now?


----------



## pdswife

will you tell Frank your American friend said Hello???


----------



## cara

do you know he sends greetings back?


----------



## pdswife

does that mean that we are friends too?


----------



## cara

why not? ;o)


----------



## pdswife

lol  oh good!!  Do you believe that one can not have tooooo many friends?


----------



## cara

aren't friends the best at all?


----------



## pdswife

How could we life a happy life with out them?


----------



## cara

do you really want an answer to this?


----------



## pdswife

do you think ...I might already know the answer?


----------



## cara

do you know I have to leave you again, 'cause we'll got to bed now?


----------



## pdswife

Do you have lots of blankets on the bed?  

GOOD NIGHT!!!!


----------



## suziquzie

Is 4 on my side enough?


----------



## pdswife

Are one or two of them electric?


----------



## LPBeier

How about 1 sleeping bag, 2 comforters and a fleece blanket that I wrap around me under the other covers?


----------



## suziquzie

does a space heater make up for no electric blankie?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I can match your space heater and raise you one?  (poker terms, even though I have never played it.)


----------



## suziquzie

LOL, do you use 2 space heaters??


----------



## pdswife

Do you know I just use one space heater and a warm bodied hubby?


----------



## suziquzie

do you know what I wouldnt give to have one of those more than 2 nights a week?
do you think I'm excited about his vacation next week????


----------



## pdswife

do you know I didn't know about his vacation, do you have any fun plans?


----------



## suziquzie

oh shoot!!! 
did I forget to ask worktrish about the snowtubing place by her house again????


----------



## pdswife

Is worktrish still at work...can you call her?


----------



## suziquzie

do you know i could call her at home but I hate calling people because legogirl ALWAYS has to talk?


----------



## pdswife

Don't you think she might have something very important to say?


----------



## suziquzie

dont you know i dont want to be one of THOSE PEOPLE that always makes you talk to the non-coherent 3 yr old?


----------



## pdswife

LOL!   Can't you already see her as a teen with a phone growing out of her ear?


----------



## LPBeier

Can those things be surgically removed or do you have to wait until they just grow out of it?  LOL


----------



## suziquzie

dont they all just text now so the phone is attached to thier fingers?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I saw on Dr. Phil several when I was in the hospital a 17 year old that bragged about texting white driving (using her knees) at 70 mph on the highway!


----------



## pdswife

shouldn't she be tested for STUPID?


----------



## PieSusan

Or at least be forced to go to driving school again?


----------



## pdswife

Shouldn't her parents take the phone and the car away until she learns to be safe?


----------



## PieSusan

As the girl is underage, should her parents be responsible for any damage--bodily or property that their lil darlin' causes by driving this way?


----------



## pdswife

don't you think that they should be responsible since they are still in charge of her?


----------



## suziquzie

could they ALL be given a test for stupid?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know that Dr. Phil put the scare in her by bringing out a 17 year old boy who killed another teen while looking up a phone number on his cell?  Do you know by the end of the show she was less proud of her "multi-tasking"?


----------



## cara

Who is this Dr. Phil?


----------



## pdswife

Do you guys watch Dr. Phil?


----------



## LPBeier

Will you accept that I was only watching him in the hospital because I was really bored and it was him or Rachel Ray?

(Cara he is a physcologist who became famous on the Oprah show and now has his own talk show where he tries to help people.)


----------



## cara

do you know I've never herad of him?
Is he teaching Teenies?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know he has all sorts of people on the show, including couples who are fighting, families who are fighting, people who want to lose weight, people who are always messy and so on?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know you can check him out here?


----------



## cara

Do you know that I don't watch this kind of shows?


----------



## pdswife

Do you know I've only seen it a few times and he drives me crazy?


----------



## cara

do you know there are some things I can live without?


----------



## pdswife

What can you live with out Cara?


----------



## cara

do you know that right know I can't answer 'cause it's so unimportant? 
But do you know I think I could live without TV?


----------



## pdswife

I'm home alone so much that I really like the tv..don't watch it a lot but have it on for sound..is that a bad thing?


----------



## cara

do you I prefer radio or CD when I'm alone?


----------



## pdswife

I didn't know it yesterday but do you know I know it now?


----------



## cara

do you think you will forget again?


----------



## pdswife

are you asking if I am a forgettful person?? lol


----------



## cara

did it sound so?


----------



## pdswife

lol... no not really..do you know I just couldn't think of a question to ask?


----------



## suziquzie

did you really run out??


----------



## pdswife

Would you be happy to know that I found some more?


----------



## suziquzie

so, what have you got to ask?


----------



## pdswife

where should I start??


----------



## suziquzie

did you have an eventful morning?


----------



## pdswife

Do you know I convinced Paul to stay home and that it's good I did because it's still snowing?


----------



## suziquzie

do you know i hope I'm sick on sunday so i can skip that storm?


----------



## pdswife

Paul is getting a cold...want him to sneeze on you?


----------



## suziquzie

do you know my shoulders and throat already feel a little wierd?


----------



## pdswife

And I'm pretty sure you have a low grade fever too...don't ya?


----------



## suziquzie

lol not yet but i figure if i run myself ragged the next 2 days i may just get there wont i???


----------



## pdswife

Doesn't your driveway need shoveling?


----------



## suziquzie

hehe i did promise TJ i would shovel off the front steps today didnt I?


----------



## pdswife

does that mean that you HAVE to do it?


----------



## suziquzie

well, will he not care if i did, not be suprised if i dont?


----------



## pdswife

DO you get yelled at a lot for not doing things but...not praised a lot for doing things?


----------



## suziquzie

ok to make this a question.......

Do you know i wouldnt call it yelling more nagging but I've learned over the years that "no news is good news" with this one?


----------



## PieSusan

Do you know that I wish you hadn't gone there?


----------



## suziquzie

LOL why are you coming with us?


----------



## pdswife

Do you think that all men... forget to say WOW, thank you, you did a wonderful job more than they should?


----------



## suziquzie

do you know i read a book that says how they say it, but i probably cant talk about it here?


----------



## pdswife

LOLOLOLOLOLOL  do you know ... I didn't think you read "those" kind of books??


----------



## suziquzie

hmmmm, how am i going to answer that???


----------



## pdswife

Maybe, we should talk about play dough instead?


----------



## cara

Do I miss the best things here when I'm in bed?


----------



## pdswife

you're here now..isn't that what counts?


----------



## LPBeier

Do I count too? Do you know I have my nice huge, bigger than I need, computer desk back instead of the little cramped one that Tony found and it really makes me happy?


----------



## pdswife

Isn't happy NICE??


----------



## LPBeier

Isn't happy the best?  Did I tell you I gave up my desk two years ago because all our borders were students and they needed room to do their work?  Aren't I nice?


----------



## pdswife

Are you not going to have borders any more?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I hope we don't for awhile and with Tony's new job it looks like we might be able to go without?  (also we are kind of hoping my Dad or Tony's sister will agree to move in with us and neither of them need a big desk).


----------



## pdswife

Isn't it hard having a 3rd person living with you all the time?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know it can be and that is why we have decided to take a break?


----------



## pdswife

Do you know I think that's awonderful idea?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know with all the contractors running in and out of here and the mess I had to clean up after the last border, I am really looking forward to just sharing this place with Tony and the dogs?  Is that selfish?


----------



## pdswife

Can you say NO!!!??


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I am getting to get used to the young wall guy who has been here at 9 am sharp every morning this week and stays until about 2?  Do you think he is working harder because I am feeding him hot chocolate and fresh Christmas cookies?


----------



## pdswife

Do you know.. I think that might have something to do with it...do you know I'm still looking forward to seeing the photos of all those pretty things you're making?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I want to wait until I am done and the last two days wasn't up to making cookies, but am working on it again today?


----------



## pdswife

Well..do you know...sadly by the time you are done.. I may not have any power?


----------



## LPBeier

Oh no?  Is it flickering?


----------



## pdswife

Have you heard the seattle weather news for this weekend?


----------



## LPBeier

No, but do you know I will look it up?  Is that why our radio station from Lyndon keeps kicking in and out?


----------



## pdswife

WEATHER!!!! OH GOODNESS!!! WE don't do weather well here in seattle...and it's snowy and icy and COLD...now "they" are saying we will be having wind storms on top of it all. Winds between 70 and 90 miles an hour!!! Good bye power! Good bye internet! Good bye Tv! Goodbye lights! Good bye!!!!!!! FOR DAYS AND DAYS!!! We are always last on the list to get fixed...7 days last winter... Thank GOD we have propane for heat at least we'll have the fireplace working...and we can sleep next to it.


Does that anwer your question??


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I think it does?  Do you also know I am praying for you?


----------



## pdswife

lol... well can you send a rescue team if I don't return... I'm a little afraid that a huge tree might land on our house...do you know I love a big storm but this might be a little toooooo big?

( but when is the weather man ever right anyway???)


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know that the forecast I found didn't sound so bad....do you think they are just trying not to scare us Canadians?


----------



## pdswife

Do you know I told paul that I thought they were making it all up
just to make the stores sell more STUFF before Christmas?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I just read the KOMO weather report and I see what you mean?  We have a huge spotlight - would you like me to shine it as a beacon in the sky so you can find your way here?

....we have hot chocolate, electricity (never goes out in our complex even when the rest of the area is out), a fireplace, a few bottles of stuff to keep you warm inside and lots and lots of cookies!


----------



## cara

why do you guys run out of electricity so fast?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know Trish is worried that a tree will fall over in the wind and take out their power lines?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know all we need is a little thunderstorm & our power goes out?


----------



## cara

Can't you put your powerlines under earth?


----------



## pdswife

There are a lot of lines underground...but do you know ours are NOT?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know I wonder why they havent done that?


----------



## cara

do you know I just thought you are already off power 'cuase you have been away?


----------



## pdswife

lol.. cara don't ya think we have lives away from DC?


----------



## cara

do you know that you seem to be here always??


----------



## cara

did you forget all your questions today?


----------



## pdswife

lol.. did you find all the answers?


----------



## cara

will there ever be answers to all questions?


----------



## pdswife

How could there be?


----------



## LPBeier

Could the biggest question be who has control of all the karma here (I got cut off for giving too much out in 24 hours)?


----------



## cara

is there a Karma God?
How much are you allowed to spread?

*lucky Me, I got some* thanks :-*


----------



## pdswife

Do you know that I get cut off all the time??


----------



## cara

from giving karma?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I think they don't want us to just use it as a message centre, but there are times, like my thread today where you really want to give it to everyone?


----------



## cara

do you believe in Karma-Spam??


----------



## pdswife

Do you know this is the first time I"ve heard of karma-spam?


----------



## cara

so does it mean it doesn't exist?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I think this is how rumours get started?


----------



## pdswife

No.. can't I learn something new every day?


----------



## cara

what rumour about karma-spam can be started?


----------



## pdswife

could we start one saying that Buckytom sends all the karma?


----------



## cara

or maybe pds?


----------



## pdswife

Doesn't PDS have enough problems already?


----------



## cara

which problems does she have???
Did I miss something?


----------



## pdswife

LOL>. do you know she talks too much, she types too much and she gives out too much karma??


----------



## cara

do you think that is a problem?

you know I'll be off to bed know, the new day is already 38min old and I'm getting tired?


----------



## pdswife

Sleep well friend!  Will you promise to have a good day tomorrow?


----------



## cara

you know I will try my very best?
Will you have a wonderful rest of yours today?


----------



## pdswife

do you know I will also try very hard?


----------



## cara

so everyone had a good sleep?


----------



## smoothseas

cara said:


> so everyone had a good sleep?


 

Very restful, thanks. So, what does everyone else have planned for the rest of this day?


----------



## cara

do you know I hope it will stop raining so I finally can go out and test my new camera?


----------



## pdswife

Do you think I should make the bbq sauce that I promised to bring for Christmas Eve dinner or do you think I should spend the day being lazy and watching tv?


----------



## LPBeier

Is it snowing at your place like it is here?  If the answer is yes, do you know I suggest the watching TV, cuddled under a nice warm blanket?


----------



## pdswife

No snow...does that mean I should start cutting onions?


----------



## LPBeier

Depends how badly you want to cry doesn't it?  But I just read your weather post and since it is now snowing don't you think you should put down the knife and pick up the remote?


----------



## pdswife

lol.. Is it ok if I write you a PM before I answer that question??


----------



## suziquzie

well, did you PM her yet? where's the answer-question???


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know she did and I have my answer?


----------



## suziquzie

are you satisfyed with the answer?


----------



## LPBeier

The question is, is she?


----------



## suziquzie

where is she?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I think she went out to help Paul?


----------



## pdswife

do you know I am back but only for a minute..?


----------



## GrantsKat

how many questions can we ask in only one minute?


----------



## pdswife

Does that depend on how long the questions are and how fast we type and how many of us are asking?


----------



## GrantsKat

wasnt that just 3 questions in a few seconds?


----------



## pdswife

am I not just the best?

LOLOLOLOOL


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know there is NO question about that? ; )


----------



## pdswife

Could you ask.. IS Pdswife really the best or How could PDSWIFE be the best when I'm so good myself??


----------



## GrantsKat

why are you questioning your goodness????


----------



## pdswife

Wasn't I just saying that you were good too?


----------



## LPBeier

Don't you know you are both the best?  And so are Cara and Suzi, and......don't you think?


----------



## GrantsKat

did I misunderstand you?


----------



## LPBeier

How could you misunderstand me?  Wasn't I pretty straight forward?


----------



## pdswife

Don't you think she was speaking about ME?


----------



## LPBeier

oh?


----------



## pdswife

Could it be??


----------



## LPBeier

Do you think that I just asked the shortest question on record here?


----------



## pdswife

lol... like I said... could it be???


----------



## LPBeier

So if you got a gold star for talking the most, what do I get for asking the least?


----------



## pdswife

Didn't you take away my gold star?


----------



## LPBeier

Don't you know I was only joking?


----------



## pdswife

but didn't you give me a silver one instead, do I have a gold one too?


----------



## LPBeier

Why not?  Don't you deserve them?


----------



## pdswife

lol... can I have a brownie instead.?????.. I' neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeed chocolate!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LPBeier

Do you want some of the hot cocoa I made with real cocoa, milk, honey, and um, uh, well um, uh, rum?


----------



## pdswife

rum??? NOT peppermint?


----------



## LPBeier

Ran out, remember?


----------



## pdswife

Do you know I do remember but thought maybe you'd bought some more... do you know we are drinking Swiss Miss with peppermint sprinkles and eating ginger cookies?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I made my Mom's shortbread recipe today?


----------



## pdswife

Is it good?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know it is traditional Scottish Shortbread and while other recipes are just as good, I love it because making it reminds me of her?


----------



## pdswife

So... how many different kinds did you end up making?

I know about shortbread...chocolate stars with gold dust and a few other but isn't there another kind too?


----------



## jennyhill

I just made cookies..


----------



## pdswife

Jenny..did you know you were supposed to ask a question on this thread?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I am still making them?  I have to have all my gifts ready for today to start giving them out and am no way near there yet?


----------



## suziquzie

what?


----------



## pdswife

where when who what?


----------



## cara

did you get nice presents?


----------



## pdswife

Did you Cara??


----------



## LPBeier

Would you believe Christmas with my family is postponed again because DH has to work tomorrow because of the shifts he took off because he was sick?


----------



## pdswife

Don't you think that's nice because you can spread all the fun out for another day?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know my sister would cancel it permanently and my Dad is feeling sorry for himself that he is all alone?


----------



## pdswife

Do you know... I would feel sorry for ME if I was alone too?


----------



## LPBeier

Yeah, I know, but do you know that while I love him to bits, my Dad could star in the remake of Grumpy Old Men?


----------



## pdswife

Is there a pill we can take to make us more understanding when it comes to parents?


----------



## GrantsKat

or maybe they could take "happy" pills?


----------



## pdswife

Oh do you know...I think that MIGHT help?


----------



## GrantsKat

or if they were happy all the time, wouldnt we wonder what was wrong with them?


----------



## pdswife

would we try to make them unhappy so they'd seem "normal"?


----------



## GrantsKat

is it normal for older folks to be unhappy these days?


----------



## LPBeier

Kathe, you still there?  Do you know how happy I am you are around?  (you too PDS but you are always here!)


----------



## pdswife

are all the ones in my family unhappy?


----------



## GrantsKat

(Im still here!!)do you know that the older men in my family were always very grumpy?


----------



## pdswife

What makes them that way?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you think it is just an old age thing?  Do you know I think I have been grumpier since I turned 50 three months ago?


----------



## pdswife

Is it because our bodies hurt more?


----------



## GrantsKat

which do you think ages faster, the body or the mind?


----------



## pdswife

Don't you think that the body ruins it for the mind?


----------



## LPBeier

do you know I can definitely agree with that one?


----------



## GrantsKat

so is that why I feel like my mind is 70?


----------



## pdswife

do you know I broke my toe 20 years ago and now when the weather changes it HURTS?

Is that weird?


----------



## LPBeier

No it isn't weird, so can you imagine what my knee feels like?


----------



## pdswife

LPBeier said:


> No it isn't weird, so can you imagine what my knee feels like?


 

does it hurt
worse 
when it snows?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know is does, but I think it is mostly because I can't go to the pool or for walks?


----------



## pdswife

Do you know the cold HURTS..my toe... I and heat makes it happy?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know that I can't put heat on my knee because it is still too swollen?


----------



## PieSusan

No, but did you know that you are suppose to ice 10 minutes on and 10 minutes off?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I ice it 5 times a day?


----------



## cara

and does it help?


----------



## pdswife

Do you have an ice maker?


----------



## suziquzie

isn't there enough outside for you??????


----------



## pdswife

Can you guess that I still HATE snow?


----------



## suziquzie

well, whatever would make you feel that way????


----------



## pdswife

Do you know snow RUINED christmas with the kids?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know that the snow here on the west coast "changed a lot of people's Christmas plans"?


----------



## suziquzie

awww, did you have to stay home???


----------



## pdswife

YES!!!... and did you know that they had to stay home and we were only 10 minutes apart but couldn't get together?


----------



## suziquzie

did you cry?


----------



## pdswife

How did you know?


----------



## suziquzie

who wouldn't???


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know our Christmas with my family has been postponed twice and I think we are now having it this coming Sunday which means I have to cancel a dinner we were having for our youth group leaders?


----------



## suziquzie

can i tell you I'm sorry then go back to work?


----------



## pdswife

Is work more important than chatting with ME? lololoL!


----------



## LPBeier

Will I do?


----------



## Neeney

Who wouldn't want to chat with you?


----------



## pdswife

do you have time and energy?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I have enough energy to chat but not enough for the things I should be making time for?

(Welcome to the question thread, Neeney!  Want to help us reach 20,000 questions?)


----------



## Neeney

Do you think I have enough wind in my to help get us to 20,000 questions?


----------



## pdswife

Do you know I have the energy but not the time?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you have to go negotiate where Christmas dinner is going to be tonight?


----------



## pdswife

Do you know my list today is... do visa bills...clean up the butchering tarps...wash clothes... and do a freezer inventory??


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know mine is write 12 cheques for our strata fees, call my family to rebook Christmas Day...again!, wash towels, get hold of the insurance guy to see what is happening with our vanities and make a bunch of appointments for the new year?


----------



## cara

Laurie, still no christmas yet?


----------



## pdswife

Do you think we should both just say the heck with it and eat bonbons instead?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I made a double recipe of almond roca last night?  Will that do?

(Hi Cara, hope you had a great Christmas...we are trying for this coming Sunday)


----------



## cara

would it be okay if I choose Schoki?


----------



## LPBeier

can I ask what Schoki is?


----------



## cara

haven't I told you Schoki is a german abbreviation for Schokolade (chocolate)?


----------



## pdswife

LOL.. don't you think any chocolate would work??


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know my almond roca is covered in chocolate?


----------



## pdswife

isn't all almond roca covered in chocolate?


----------



## LPBeier

Don't you know that some recipes just put the chocolate on the top?


----------



## pdswife

lol..do you know come to think of it.. my recipe only has it on top???   SILLY ME!!!


Hey, when do we get to see all the photos of these pretty things you made?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you still want to see them?   (sorry you never got your cookies....I WILL make it up to you).


----------



## pdswife

didn't someone once say..it's the thought that counts>?


----------



## Neeney

If I could count my good thoughts each day, would I be rich?


----------



## Adillo303

You might not be rich, but, you would be happy?

Isn't that better than rich?


----------



## LPBeier

Can't you be rich AND happy?


----------



## pdswife

Do you know..I've had more money and I've had less money and I don't care what anyone says..it's easier to be happy when there's money in the bank??


----------



## Neeney

Do you have enough money in the bank to send some my way?


----------



## pdswife

lol...do you know I wish that I did?


----------



## LPBeier

Would you believe it is snowing AGAIN   ACKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK!!!!


----------



## pdswife

OH MY GOD!
Could you NOT say that word please ??????


----------



## Neeney

But isn't snow just the prettiest thing you've every seen (albeit we are all so sick of the stuff)???


----------



## pdswife

Don't you know that we can't handle snow in our part of the world?


----------



## LPBeier

Don't you know we pride ourselves on being the "Great WET North"?


----------



## pdswife

Does the WET have to include SNOW?


----------



## LPBeier

Don't you know the wet is because all it does is rain and even though that gets tiring, it is so much better than snow?


----------



## pdswife

Do you Paul and I agree with you 100%?


----------



## Neeney

Did you know that it never rains in California?


----------



## pdswife

Is that what the weather man told you?


----------



## LPBeier

don't you know that the song says "it pours"?


----------



## pdswife

Laurie..did you finish your list?


----------



## Neeney

Laurie, did you check it twice?


----------



## LPBeier

What list?  Oh, you mean of things to do?  Would you believe I haven't even started yet?


----------



## Neeney

Did you know that procrastination will get you nowhere?


----------



## pdswife

Well, do you think that doing some things but adding a bunch of others is better or worse than not starting at all if the list you are working on is still just as long?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know it has just been a really bad day and I can't think of writing cheques or calling doctors or anything like that?


----------



## pdswife

Do you need to vent, I'll listen if you want?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know I hate to bore people with my "problems"?


----------



## pdswife

Do you know I do too...but... I don't feel bored while listening to other people?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know I also feel that way?


----------



## pdswife

Is that because we care more about other people than we do about ourselves?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know I have always been that way & I dont really know why?


----------



## pdswife

Because you are nice???


----------



## GrantsKat

lol, thank you, do you know I dont hear that much?


----------



## pdswife

Don't you think that you should hear it?


----------



## GrantsKat

shouldnt we all hear it when we do well, wouldnt that help boost our  self-esteem?


----------



## pdswife

If I tell you will you tell me and we can both tell Suzi and anyone else here that needs to hear it?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I think you are both the best?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know I would be glad to tell you, Suzi, Laurie & anyone here who needs to feel loved, that they are good people?


----------



## Neeney

Isn't it amazing how wonderful DC is?


----------



## pdswife

Will you tell me that I should go make some brownies so my son will think I'm good too?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know Neeney I have to tell you I wasn't procrastinating today, I was just sad because of a lot of things that happened, but your games and the people here on DC made me feel better?


----------



## pdswife

Do you know I got a lot done but .. my list is now longer than it was when I started and that makes ME Sad????


----------



## Neeney

Do you know, Laurie & pdswife, that while our "to do list" might have grown longer today, that our happiness also grew?  Because of all the fun we had on DC today?


----------



## pdswife

Do you know you are right and I'm glad?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I am glad as well but am still trying to figure out how I can get DH to take me for Chinese food?


----------



## pdswife

Does crying work?


----------



## LPBeier

apparently not?


----------



## pdswife

Will it make you feel better to know it doesn't work in my house either?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I have to go now and try and figure out something for supper but you have all cheered me up today?


----------



## pdswife

Will you try to be happy tomorrow and let all the bad slide off of you?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I think he is agreeing to go out for Chinese now?  And will you accept that I will try my best to let go of all the bad?


----------



## pdswife

lol... will I sound like a teacher if I say...do your best and I will be proud of you?


----------



## Neeney

Laurie...would you mind opening up a fortune cookie for me?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know I always get dorky fortunes in those cookies?


----------



## cara

does anybody like these cookies??


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know that Id rather have a chocolate chip cookie instead?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I ate half my cookie last night?  How are you feeling today Kathe?


----------



## GrantsKat

well do you know Im trying to prepare a quiche, but I have to keep stopping because Im feeling quesy?


----------



## Adillo303

That's OK you probably do not need the Quiche till later today - What kind is it?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know its lunch for hubby and has ham, cheese, green onions, broccoli, and tomatoes in it?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know it sounds very nice Kathe?  But you aren't overextending yourself are you?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know Im ok, I just like to make a nice lunch for hubby since he isnt home for dinner often?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know how sweet that is?


----------



## GrantsKat

thank you! do you know I will be happy if it turns out okay?


----------



## pdswife

What are you going to make?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know I made a quiche for Grant to have for lunch?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I am happy it turned out?


----------



## pdswife

oh yummy, did you put mushrooms in it?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you that I didnt because I dont have any?


----------



## pdswife

don't you think that not having any is a good reason for not using them?


----------



## GrantsKat

lol, could there be a better reason?


----------



## pdswife

what if you didn't like mushrooms?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know I never thought of it THAT way?


----------



## pdswife

Do you know I love them but Paul is CrAzY and doesn't even like them???


----------



## Myop

Paul is Crazy?


----------



## pdswife

Not really...do you know that really he's WONDERFUL?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you tell him that all the time?


----------



## pdswife

Do you know I've told him so many times I"ve created a monster?


----------



## GrantsKat

lol, does he return the compliments?


----------



## suziquzie

you mean calling her a monster?????


----------



## pdswife

lolololol...see why we missed you????


----------



## suziquzie

because i'm mental?


----------



## pdswife

could it because you make me laugh?


----------



## GrantsKat

did she leave again? : (


----------



## pdswife

Do you think...she likes her hubby more than US???


----------



## GrantsKat

lol, do you know I wouldnt be offended if she does?


----------



## pdswife

lol... do you know I wouldn't blame her at all ?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know I think that she deserves it & I will sacrifice her (lol) for awhile till she can come back to us???


----------



## pdswife

Did his vacation get extended?


----------



## GrantsKat

wouldnt it be great if it did?


----------



## pdswife

don't you wish they could go somewhere nice and warm and play?


----------



## Thowing.Fire.Twice

Where would warm and nice be, exactly?


----------



## pdswife

How about a Mexican beach?


----------



## Thowing.Fire.Twice

Ooo sounds nice, but I always thought that a fire, a blanket, a cup of hot cocoa, and your significant other was warm and cozy too, but it's really up to them isn't it?


----------



## Myop

Why would it be up to them?


----------



## LPBeier

Is anyone here?


----------



## cara

do I count?


----------



## LPBeier

My dear Cara, don't you know you count way high up on my list of favourite people here?


----------



## Myop

I am new here, so I was wondering if I count?


----------



## LPBeier

Myop, don't you know that here at DC EVERYONE counts?  Do you know I welcome you and hope you really enjoy your time here?


----------



## cara

do you know it's great to have new poeple here?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you realize we are only 338 posts away from 20,000 here?  Didn't seem like just last week we were at 10,000?


----------



## Myop

Wow, that's impressive, how have so many people heard about this great place?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I stumbled on it awhile back (over a year ago now) when googling a recipe?


----------



## Myop

Wow, do you  remember what recipe you were looking for?


----------



## LPBeier

Would you believe I haven't got a clue?


----------



## cara

I think I was searching for some american recipes??


----------



## Myop

Did you know I had family that lived in Germany and they brought home some wonderful German recipes?


----------



## cara

do you know they must be wonderful 'cause they are from Germany?
where did they live?


----------



## Myop

Did you know it was Stuttgart?


----------



## cara

do you know my sister lives near Stuttgart? ANd that Stuttgard is a very ugly city?


----------



## suziquzie

ugly buildings or ugly people??


----------



## pdswife

Do people look like the cities they live in?


----------



## GrantsKat

if so do you know that would mean I look flat & sandy?


----------



## pdswife

Isn't that better than wet and gray?


----------



## GrantsKat

is it really that yucky there all the time?


----------



## suziquzie

hmmm, do you know i really am fluffy and pasty white, just like MN is?


----------



## GrantsKat

lol, do you have a carrot for a nose & coal for eyes also?


----------



## pdswife

Do you wear a big black hat?


----------



## GrantsKat

should we all join in on a verse of Frosty the Snowman?


----------



## pdswife

Do you want an ear ache?


----------



## GrantsKat

lol dont you think if we both sing terribly, that it might sound good?


----------



## pdswife

shall we try?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know I already started & my boys told me to stop?


----------



## pdswife

lol..do you know I have to take a shower now and I'll sing it while I'm in there?


----------



## GrantsKat

lol Paul isnt home is he?


----------



## pdswife

Did you know Bill Gates is making him work today but he does get tomorrow off?


----------



## GrantsKat

well at least he gets one day off, do you know Grant has to work tomorrow as well, even though he was supposed to be off?


----------



## pdswife

what does Grant do?


----------



## jessicacarr

do blondes really have more fun?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know Im blonde but cant really answer that?


----------



## pdswife

Can you think about it for awhile and then answer?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know if  I think too long, my brain hurts?


----------



## pdswife

That happens to you too???

( see me smile?)


----------



## GrantsKat

lol, do you think its because of lack of a vitamin or old age? ; )


----------



## pdswife

Don't you think it must be a vitamin since it started years ago, when I was young??


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know I suffered from migraines when I was in my early twenties? (not fun)


----------



## pdswife

Do you know...when I talk about headaches..that's what I have and I had one yesterday and still feel icky today?


----------



## GrantsKat

were the doctors ever able to determine the cause of them?


----------



## pdswife

Do you know I have another appointment coming up with a headache "expert" but not until March?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know I REALLY hope they can help you?


----------



## pdswife

Thank you!!!!

Do you know I hope so too...?


----------



## suziquzie

can i say i hope so 3???


----------



## GrantsKat

wouldnt it change so many things if you didnt have to deal with those headaches?


----------



## suziquzie

do you think if she just started drinking alone all the time it could help???


----------



## GrantsKat

lol....not alone, maybe with DC to keep her company?


----------



## pdswife

lolol would you two care to join me for a drink tonight?

Kathe, you can have apple juice.....


----------



## cara

would someone like to have a beer?
did you get well into the new year?


----------



## Neeney

Or how about a bloody mary?


----------



## pdswife

can I have a pina colada instead?


----------



## LPBeier

Can I stick to my hot chocolate with peppermint schapps?  (Do you know I am hooked now that my FIL gave me a bottle of the stuff for Christmas?)


----------



## pdswife

Should we
just all bring our favorite and have a party?


----------



## LPBeier

Could we celebrate that I have over 5,000 posts even though that is nothing compared to Trish's 5x that total?


----------



## Myop

Wow, do you think her fingers hurt from all those post?


----------



## pdswife

Why don't you ask me?


----------



## Myop

I think I will, do your fingers hurt?


----------



## LPBeier

Hey, don't I get some credit for my milestone?  LOL!!


----------



## Myop

Of course you do, but don't you think I have a long way to go to catch up?


----------



## pdswife

1.  Why would my fingers hurt?
2.  Do you think you can catch up if I keep typing at this speed?
3. Shall I congrats you on 5000?


----------



## cara

does anybody ever even think of catching up pds?


----------



## pdswife

Hi Cara!


Should I go away for a month?


----------



## cara

don't you think you will bemissed?
and who should write 15.000 posts in one month? ;o)


----------



## pdswife

who would miss me.... and if you stayed up all night could you write 15,000 posts in a month??


----------



## cara

and when would I sleep? At work? ;o)
btw I would miss you ,o)


----------



## pdswife

lol, thank yoU!!


Is sleeping at work allowed?


----------



## cara

shall I ask my boss?
But who would do my work while I sleep?


----------



## pdswife

um...could the cows and chickens do with out you for 20 minutes while you took a snooze?


----------



## cara

do you think 20min would be enough?


----------



## pdswife

Isn't that what's called a power nap?


----------



## cara

do you that first I'll go and have dinner now?


----------



## pdswife

Are you having something really good?


----------



## cara

well, first we wanted to do some potatoes in their jacket (?), we have some Zaziki left from New Years Eve... but Frank needed some meat with it...
do you know what he bought?


----------



## pdswife

Did he go and buy a cow?


----------



## cara

well, do you know that you are almost right?


----------



## pdswife

Did he just buy part of a cow, like the liver maybe?


----------



## cara

do you know he bought a piece of filet?
*it was on sale because of the expiration date*


----------



## pdswife

lol.. was the experation 2008?


----------



## Neeney

the piece of filet didn't have any green on it, did it?


----------



## cara

do you know the older the better - with beef? ;o)
*I think it was the coming weekend* ;o)


----------



## pdswife

Then we should worry about food poisoning and hospitals and such?


----------



## cara

I don't think so.... don't you know beef must hang to get really tasty? 
10 days minimum, but haven't you heard 4 weeks is much better?


----------



## pdswife

Do you know we hang our deer too...but only for 7 days?


----------



## GrantsKat

can you tell me the reason for doing that?


----------



## pdswife

Do you know I agree to it because after dragging it home I'm too tired to butcher but the real reason is it just tastes less gamey if it's older?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know thats good enough for me?


----------



## pdswife

do you know that's good because it's all I have for you?


----------



## GrantsKat

did you know that I really dont like to touch raw meat even though I have to, to cook it?


----------



## pdswife

Did you know that I feel the same way but Paul told futur DIL the other day that I was used to it and didn't mind anymore?

( oh yeah...YUCKKKK, I do it because I love you)


----------



## GrantsKat

lol, doesnt LOVE make us do some crazy things?


----------



## pdswife

Ya mean like walk four miles up the side of a mountain only to have to camp in the middle of a bug filled wet swampy field still covered with ice?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know Im glad there are NO mountains here for that reason?


----------



## pdswife

Do people hunt in Florida, do you Paul would like to move there?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know there is alot of hunting here? even for the doves in the field across the road from me?


----------



## pdswife

right across from you, does that make you nervous?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know people shoot guns all around here & I REALLY dont like it?


----------



## pdswife

do you know..it's the noise that I wouldn't like?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Don't you have a set of ear plugs?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know Im more worried about the stray bullets while my kids play outside?


----------



## pdswife

Well... don't you think that is pretty normal?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Do you know that would worry me too?


----------



## pdswife

Hey, I just noticed you were in Washington... which part?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

What if it's a little south of Seattle?


----------



## pdswife

What if I"m a little east of Seattle, does that make us neighbors?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

I think it does, shall I bring some coffee or doughnuts?


----------



## pdswife

shall we meet at starbucks and make them do the cooking and cleaning?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Yes, that sounds much better, doesn't it?


----------



## pdswife

Do you like starbucks as much as we do?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Do you realize I don't go there that often?


----------



## pdswife

do you know we used to go every sunday morning but life has gotten tooooo busy and now only go once a month or so?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

I love their stuff, and do you know that back east they have a Tim Horton's?

_My mom and I used to frequent that place a lot._


----------



## pdswife

Do they have better pastry than starbucks?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

No, I wouldn't say that, but do you know they have great sandwiches?


----------



## pdswife

do you know ... I've never even heard of them?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

I don't know the whole history, but what if I told you that Tim Horton was a hockey player?


----------



## pdswife

what do coffee and hockey have to do with each other?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Don't you think you would crave coffee after playing ice hockey?


----------



## pdswife

don't you think I'd be in the hospital after playing ice hockey since I can only skate forward and very very slowly??


----------



## Vanilla Bean

What if I can't even skate forward without falling down?


----------



## pdswife

do you think we should by tickets to a play instead of playing hockey in that case...wouldn't it be safer?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Yes, because I don't have knee/rump pads, do you?


----------



## pdswife

My butt looks likes it has pads...so does that mean I don't need to wear extra??


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Would you mind giving me some, or do you know I could just turn myself around?


----------



## pdswife

lol... couldn't we just sit here and play this instead of something that needs protective gear?  OUCH!


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Well, do you realize that sometimes cooking requires protective gear?


----------



## pdswife

Ya mean like being dressed when you fry bacon...?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Do you know it's depends on the situation?


----------



## Neeney

Ever try to fry bacon on high?


----------



## pdswife

wouldn't that be a tad painful?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

That's kind of a greasy situation, eh?


----------



## pdswife

Still up and doing well Vanilla bean?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Well, I'm okay, but do you know what it's like not to feel good due to personal problems (physcial)?

_I had a good dinner, though! _


----------



## pdswife

Do you know I get some pretty horrid headaches...and my toe and back hurt sometimes but...I'm pretty healthy otherwise?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

That is good, but does your tummy ever feel like someone shoved something sharp in it?


----------



## pdswife

no...but do you know if it did I'd go to the dr?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Could we talk about something other than doctors?


----------



## pdswife

how about the dentist?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Do you know I'd rather have heart surgery?


----------



## pdswife

lol... well, wouldn't that bring us back to drs?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Well, what if you give me an apple a day, wouldn't that keep him away?


----------



## pdswife

Should I throw one down Highway 18 to you?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Oh, you aren't near I-5?


----------



## pdswife

Do you know I'm right between I-90 and 18?


----------



## chefnaterock

Is that like being between a rock and a hard place?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Do you know it's really a hard place to drive all the way on I-90, cross-country?


----------



## pdswife

I've never tried it...so can you wait for an answer?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Do you know it's an experience, but you're not missing much?


----------



## pdswife

do you know I'd rather fly to Mexico?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Well, I'll fly to Hawaii, then can I meet you for a margarita?


----------



## cara

Isn't Hawaii a bit another direction than Mexico?


----------



## pdswife

Do you know you are right Cara...?


----------



## cara

That means my geography lessons at school weren't useless? ;o)


----------



## pdswife

Nope...now the question is would you rather meet Paul in I in seattle or Mexico?


----------



## cara

is it raining in Seattle?


----------



## pdswife

Would you believe it's WHITE again?


----------



## cara

I do... because it's white here, too...

You know I'll disappear in the kitchen now?
There are lots of veggies to cut... would you like to help me?


----------



## pdswife

Would you like to change places and drive to Oregon to visit the inlaws ( I love them but don't want to be in the car for five hours today and five hours tomorrow)????


----------



## cara

Don't you have a nice audiobook?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Would a nice notebook computer do?

_that's what i'm on now._


----------



## cara

you are on your way to somewhere?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

How did you know that I'm going to run errands soon?


----------



## suziquzie

are you running them or are they running you?


----------



## GrantsKat

are we talking about children again?


----------



## suziquzie

lol we could be couldn't we?


----------



## GrantsKat

dont they always seem to steal the show? ; )


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Who's children are we talking about?


----------



## suziquzie

do you have any?
(if not can i donate a few?)


----------



## Vanilla Bean

No, I haven't been lucky in that department, but how many do you have?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know both Suzi & I have 3 each?


----------



## suziquzie

is that really lucky and I didnt know it?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Well, you're almost the Brady Bunch, right?


----------



## suziquzie

lol, dont we need a few more girls for that?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Do you think it could possibly be another tv show?


----------



## suziquzie

LOL, wouldn't that show be a little hard on the ears?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Well, wouldn't you make a lot of money by airing hearing aid ads for the commercials?


----------



## suziquzie

why didnt I think of that??!


----------



## pdswife

Suzi, are you back now?


----------



## suziquzie

would that be ok?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Why wouldn't it be okay?


----------



## pdswife

do you Know I've really missed you little miss suzi??


----------



## Myop

do you know, I have not had the chance to meet Suzi?


----------



## suziquzie

LOL do you know i'm really not that special?


----------



## cara

who tells you?


----------



## suziquzie

cant i think that up all by myself?


----------



## quicksilver

suziquzie said:


> cant i think that up all by myself?


 
Don't you know my mother taught us, "God doesn't make garbage?"


----------



## pdswife

Suzi, did I miss playing with you again?


----------



## suziquzie

did you get up too late this morning?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know I got up too early as usual?


----------



## suziquzie

will you go to bed early then?


----------



## GrantsKat

will you come babysit for me so I can? ; )


----------



## suziquzie

sure! can you wait 2 years til i can afford a plane ticket?


----------



## GrantsKat

lol, cant I just drive & drop them at your house???


----------



## suziquzie

i only have 3 days off when will you be here and wont you just need to sleep here by then to get that nap before you go back home?


----------



## GrantsKat

lol, so not such a good idea huh?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Is this the first time the  two of you are meeting?


----------



## suziquzie

do you know we "met" when she joined up this summer?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

That sounds like fun, and did you have a good time?


----------



## GrantsKat

yup & do you know Suzi was my first "friend" here? = )


----------



## suziquzie

lol do you know i meant typing met not met met?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

_That is cool._ I have only met a couple of people from online, and did you cook a big meal together?


----------



## GrantsKat

oops, lol, do you know I missed that post?


----------



## suziquzie

post? what post?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

What are/did we have for dinner tonight?


----------



## chefnaterock

What do we have every night?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

I am having cheese ravioli, what are you having?


----------



## chefnaterock

What do people have when the layer noodles with sauce, cheese, and meat and then baake it?  It is tough answering questions with questions


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Would that be lasagna?


----------



## chefnaterock

You are right? LOL


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Do you like ravioli?


----------



## chefnaterock

Do birds fly?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Do birds lay eggs?


----------



## suziquzie

why don't we eat turkey eggs?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Do you know I cannot answer that?


----------



## suziquzie

would google have the answer or just hurt our heads?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Can I just use some good ol' chicken eggs and make us a fantastic mushroom/gruyere omelet?


----------



## suziquzie

why must we make my tummy grumble?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Mine is grumbling too, ya know?


----------



## suziquzie

should you fill it then?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know I can only fill it with saltines right now?


----------



## lifesaver

can you put anything on the saltines, like maybe butter and jam?


----------



## suziquzie

maybe some soup?


----------



## cara

what are saltines?


----------



## lifesaver

do you know that saltines are little square crackers, some have salt and some dont?


----------



## cara

that sounds like Tuc.. you have them at your end oft the world?


----------



## lifesaver

do you know that i eat saltines as a snack all the time?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Well, do you know they are the best thing with any kind of soup?


----------



## suziquzie

do you know it never caught on with me but DH WILL NOT eat soup without them?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

What if I said that I like grilled cheese or peanut butter sandwiches with tomato soup?


----------



## suziquzie

how could you go wrong with grilled cheese and tomato soup?


----------



## pdswife

can I feed guests soup from a can and still be concidered a good host?


----------



## suziquzie

would they know it was from a can?


----------



## pdswife

do you know they've had my soup before and I think they could tell the difference?


----------



## suziquzie

do you know there's a tomato soup I saw on Guy's Big Bite I would love to try but it's gonna be a $20 tomato soup????


----------



## pdswife

Does the whole family like tomato soup?


----------



## suziquzie

don't you think the kids will say ICK because it's not the Campbells' like last time?


----------



## pdswife

lolololol do you know that Paul likes campbells but...the few times I've made home made he's hated it because ....get this...it's too tomato-y ????   How can tomato soup have too much TOMATO???


----------



## suziquzie

hehe can i send my garden tomato stealing but home-made tomato soup hating kid to live with Paul??


----------



## pdswife

Sure...do you think he'd like my clam chowder?


----------



## suziquzie

well if he LOVES fish sticks won't he HATE a good soup?????


----------



## pdswife

would it work then if he and Paul ate fish sticks in the garage and I ate clam chowder at the table?


----------



## suziquzie

is there tools and cool cars in said garage?


----------



## pdswife

Is a 2000 Impala cool?


----------



## LadyCook61

I have no idea .
Did you know I used to have a 1960 Impala ?


----------



## suziquzie

do you know i broke my friends' 60 something impala just by looking at it once and he still holds it against me???


----------



## pdswife

did you give it the evil eye?


----------



## suziquzie

why would it break when i smiled at it??????????


----------



## pdswife

ummmm are your teeth rotten and gray?


----------



## suziquzie

if i keep eating chocolate in this manner wont they be soon?


----------



## pdswife

oh no... are we about to talk about dentists again?


( did you ever make that appointment?)


----------



## suziquzie

(um, no.... I'm still gonna......) 

should we change subjects?


----------



## pdswife

What should we ask about if we change subjects?


----------



## suziquzie

can we ask for better hair?


----------



## pdswife

Sure...would you like my frizzie hair?


----------



## suziquzie

lol dont you know i asked because i wanna BANISH MY FRIZZ???


----------



## pdswife

Do you think Kathe has better hair that she'd be willing to share?


----------



## suziquzie

do you think she's not playing because she's out of saltines?


----------



## pdswife

couldn't she go and buy some more?


----------



## suziquzie

should we send a care package?


----------



## pdswife

Of just crackers... would she think we were NUTS?

lol...sometimes I just crack myself up!

hehehehehe


----------



## suziquzie

dont you think she of all people would get our lil bit SARCASTIC sense of humor? 

(since I need toi make up for not sending ANY cards out for the first year in like 15)


----------



## pdswife

Do you know I only sent four out this year instead of the 20 or so I would normally do?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

I didn't read above, but are we talking Christmas cards?


----------



## pdswife

wouldn't it be silly to send out Easter cards in Dec?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

LOL... Do you send Easter cards out?


----------



## pdswife

No..but can I invite people to Greekster?


----------



## suziquzie

wassthat?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

If you find out, will you let me know?


----------



## pdswife

Don't you know that Paul is Greek so when we all get together for Easter it becomes Greekster?


----------



## cara

do you get visitors from Greece?


----------



## suziquzie

would you save me some gyros?


----------



## LPBeier

Okay so what's up with the fact I haven't seen the question "Where's Laurie"?  LOL!!!
Do you know I am happy I haven't missed the 20,000th question?


----------



## pdswife

When do you think we'll hit 20000?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know that with this one we only have 68 left?


----------



## pdswife

so now the number is 67?


----------



## LPBeier

So you didn't answer my question - Did you even know I haven't been around for a few days?  (it's okay, I am funning you, I really don't have a complex)


----------



## pdswife

do you know if you look back...you'll see I haven't been too active either?

(ok...where were you)


----------



## LPBeier

Did you hear that my leg is acting up again and is very swollen so I can't sit at the computer for long periods?  How come you haven't been around much?


----------



## pdswife

Did you see my   post about the year not starting off tooooo wonderfully?


----------



## LPBeier

No, I must have missed it - what is the thread?


----------



## pdswife

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f26/2009-is-not-off-to-a-good-start-lol-54105.html 

would that answer part of why I've been a little less posty?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I just read it and wrote a post on it and that I am so sorry you had to go through all that?  (it totally explains everything - I certainly know that when problems arise and I am in pain I am not the most sociable person on earth)

Anything I can do?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Do you know I know how you feel?

_I'm so sorry about your bad time. I'll say a prayer for you. After a time like that I would come home and make a drink! I'm sure your guests understand!_


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know, VB, that with your post and my post we are only 58 questions away from 20,000 on this thread?  Do you know we were just wondering 2 months ago if we could reach it?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Do you know I don't think we'll have any problem?


_How long has this thread been going?_


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know it was started May 29, 2005?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Wow, that is a long time, isn't it?


----------



## LPBeier

Isn't it a lot of questions as well?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Isn't life full of questions, even when you sometimes don't have all the answers?


----------



## LPBeier

If you answer a question with a question is it really an answer?  LOL!!


----------



## Vanilla Bean

You know, doesn't your response sum it all up?


----------



## LPBeier

Would you excuse me as I have to get off the computer and get some sleep?  Do you know it is nice chatting with you?


----------



## suziquzie

are ya stil sleepin'?


----------



## pdswife

Are you at work today Suz?


----------



## cara

my name is not Suz, but will you talk to me too? ;o)


----------



## LPBeier

Hi all, do you know we are now only 46 questions away from 20,000?


----------



## cara

do you think we will make it today?


----------



## suziquzie

should we try?


----------



## cara

don't you think it would be worth it?


----------



## suziquzie

but once we hit it, what will we do for fun?


----------



## cara

don't you have a bottle of champagne to celebrate?


----------



## LPBeier

Well, if it has taken us 3 and a half years to get to 20,000, do you want to see how fast we can get to 30,000?  I mean aren't we faster at questions that the original group?


----------



## PieSusan

Isn't that a strange goal? lol


----------



## pdswife

What else do we have to do today?


----------



## cara

can't you go out for a short walk?


----------



## pdswife

Do you know...it's RAINING and flooding and HORRID???


----------



## cara

do you know it doesn't surprise me that it's raining in Seattle??


----------



## pdswife

LOLOLOL...is that supposed to be funny?


----------



## cara

do you know Frank was as surprised as I was? )


----------



## pdswife

Which was really not surprised at all?


----------



## cara

didn't I tell you it's always raining in Seattle..? ;o))


----------



## pdswife

Wasn't I the one that said "it's always raining in Seattle"????


----------



## cara

do you know I heard of that rumour before I even knew there is something like internet?


----------



## pdswife

Who invented the internet?

Do you know I must take a nap now?


----------



## cara

do you know they told about the nortwest rain in the USA in the news?
and do you know I  wish you a wonderful day, 'cause I'll go to bed now?


----------



## pdswife

May I wish you a very good night?


----------



## cara

do you know that would be *toll* ? ;o)


----------



## pdswife

Well...then will you have a good toll?


----------



## cara

do you know *toll* means great? ;o)


----------



## pdswife

oppssss... does that mean I asked if you would have a good great...?


----------



## cara

don't you thing that sounds a bit... strange? ;o))


----------



## Myop

do you know that is funny?


----------



## pdswife

Are you laughing


----------



## lifesaver

do you know that i have been laughing all day?


----------



## Myop

did you know laughing is good for you?


----------



## LPBeier

Did you know I am the official question countdown clock and there are only 17 questions left to go?


----------



## LPBeier

Okay do you know that now there are 15?


----------



## Myop

Wow, that's interesting, do you know that those last 15 could be really interesting questions?


----------



## pdswife

Should they be important questions?


----------



## Myop

I am not sure, what do you think?


----------



## pdswife

Do you know I think they should be funny questions??


----------



## lifesaver

do you know that you use more muscles to frown then you use to smile?


----------



## pdswife

who told you that?


----------



## Myop

don't you know she can't tell you that?


----------



## pdswife

But why in the world not?


----------



## Myop

you don't know that she could get in trouble for doing so?


----------



## pdswife

Why would she get in trouble?


----------



## Myop

because it is a secret, now that you know that, don't you think you should stop asking her?


----------



## pdswife

can't I ask her just three or four more times?


----------



## Myop

you could try but aren't you aware of the spell it would put on her?


----------



## pdswife

would it turn her into a little green and yellow frog?


----------



## Myop

don't you know if I told you that it would put a spell on me too?


----------



## pdswife

Do you know that my job here now is done and I can go take a nap?


----------



## Myop

do you know its to late for me to take a nap, its almost dinner time?


----------



## lifesaver

do you know that i've been so busy all day i didn't have time to take a nap?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I am the one that has been so excited about passing 20,000 questions and I missed it because I was baking something special for my Dad?


----------



## pdswife

will you be here for 40,000?


----------



## LPBeier

Am I supposed to know what I will be doing in another 3 and a half years?


----------



## pdswife

will you be baking a cake?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you think I will only be baking one cake?


----------



## pdswife

can you bake more than one cake at a time?


----------



## cara

doesn't it depend on the size of the cake?


----------



## pdswife

or the size of the oven?


----------



## cara

or the amount of your ingredients?


----------



## pdswife

should we ask someone who would know more?


----------



## cara

who should that be?


----------



## pdswife

The Easter Bunny??


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know you could ask me? I have to make 4 wedding cakes over 3 weeks in the spring, does that help you?


----------



## cara

so you will manage to bake more than one cake for the 40.000?


----------



## Myop

how many layers will those cakes be?


----------



## pdswife

Will they be carrot cake?


----------



## lifesaver

Do you know that i just love carrot cake?


----------



## Myop

well, well, did you know that we have something in common other than DC because I love Carrot cake too?


----------



## pdswife

with cream cheese frosting?


----------



## bglc32

Is there any other way to have carrot cake?


----------



## pdswife

With all the recipes in the world don't you think there must be at least one other way?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Doesn't that depend an individual spin on things?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I made an all carrot wedding cake (3 layers) with cream cheese buttercream and everyone loved it?


----------



## cara

do you know I don't know even one recipe fot carrot cake with cream cheese??


----------



## lifesaver

do you know that you can use any carrot cake recipe and just add cream cheese to the mixture before baking?


----------



## cara

is it just plain cream cheese?


----------



## lifesaver

do you know it is?


----------



## cara

no sugar or vanilla in it?


----------



## lifesaver

do you know that i think most carrot cake recipes call for sugar and vanilla?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Do you know that my Grandma makes a great Swedish cake, almost like a carrot cake?


----------



## lifesaver

do you know that that sounds good?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Would you believe that it IS good, and I wish I had some right now?


----------



## cara

is the swedish cake with carrots, too?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Do you know that some versions probably are, but my Grandma's is more like a spice cake?


----------



## cara

is it a Julkaka?


----------



## lifesaver

would you be willing to give us the recipe?


----------



## LPBeier

Are we still talking about cake?


----------



## cara

do we have another subject?


----------



## lifesaver

do you know that i was asking about the recipe for the cake?


----------



## cara

did you search for it in the forum?


----------



## pdswife

Is anyone going to make a cake today?


----------



## cara

do you know I just order a pizza?


----------



## pdswife

what kind of pizza cara?


----------



## LPBeier

Is it a thin crust double mushroom double cheese?


----------



## cara

do you know it will be a spinach pizza with onions and garlic?


----------



## suziquzie

doesn't that sound YUMMY??


----------



## miniman

Would it not be better with meat?


----------



## suziquzie

shall we add some chicken for you?


----------



## lifesaver

do you know that i don't care much for chicken anymore and did you know that i like lots of vegetables on my pizza?


----------



## suziquzie

do they make you sing?


----------



## lifesaver

does who make me sing?


----------



## suziquzie

do the veggies on your pizza make you so happy you sing?


----------



## lifesaver

do you know that they just make me happy?


----------



## suziquzie

how could they not?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know that I just like mushrooms and cheese on my pizza and nothing else?


----------



## suziquzie

oooo do you know i wish TJ would eat mushrooms so I could have them more often?


----------



## lifesaver

Do you know that i just love mushrooms?


----------



## pdswife

suzi,,,, where have you been?


----------



## suziquzie

do you know i resolved to spend just a little less time here? (but not much less!!)


----------



## Vanilla Bean

DiscussCooking is not your obsession?


----------



## pdswife

lol..do you know I promised myself the same thing and so far it is working?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Yep, when you spend so much time do other things, do you ever get time for yourself?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know that DH and I are talking about getting rid of our internet and cable TV for three months so we can spend more QUALITY time together and get some stuff done that we want to?  Do you think I can go 3 months without DC AND the Food Network?


----------



## chefnaterock

Will you be cooking and reading about cooking the whole time?


----------



## cara

do you think WE will survive three months without you???


----------



## suziquzie

do you even want to TRY??


----------



## pdswife

Do you know..it might be fine for the hubby..since he works for 8 hours a day...but what will she do since she sits at home for those 8 hours?


----------



## cara

maybe she could keep off when DH is at home?


----------



## pdswife

Don't you think that would be a better idea?


----------



## cara

could you imagine DC without Laurie?


----------



## pdswife

who would talk about cake?


----------



## cara

who would make our day happier?


----------



## pdswife

oh...do you think someone would try?


----------



## cara

well... if I think of it... shouldn't we encourage other people to give it a try?


----------



## pdswife

wouldn't the party be better if there were more people laughing?


----------



## cara

you mean the more the better?


----------



## pdswife

lol..how did you know that was what I was trying to say?


----------



## cara

do you have these problems regulary??


----------



## pdswife

is it a problem when I want to say one thing but for some reason it comes out completely backwards?


----------



## GrantsKat

is it weird that I understand you?


----------



## pdswife

Do you 
suffer from the same form of CrAzY that I do?


----------



## cara

is it contagious??


----------



## pdswife

Can you take my blood to your lab and find out?


----------



## cara

do you know if it is a virus?


----------



## pdswife

Would you believe that I don't know anything about it but Paul is sure it's all "in my head"???


----------



## cara

did you already had a CT?


----------



## pdswife

Did I tell you I had one of my neck on wed?


----------



## cara

did they found something?


----------



## pdswife

Do you know that the nice dr just said I have some Cervical strain and I should go home and do NOTHING but lay on the couch for a few days?


----------



## cara

oh my god.... is that true????


----------



## lifesaver

so are you now resting?


----------



## pdswife

lol.... um..... is washing clothes, doing dishes, vacuuming, making dinner, and cleaning up from guest resting?


----------



## lifesaver

what do you think?


----------



## pdswife

Do you think a long nap this afternoon would be a GREAT idea?


----------



## lifesaver

you know i think even a half way nap might help?


----------



## pdswife

Did you know I am a pro at taking naps?


----------



## lifesaver

do you know that i don't ever take a nap and i can't seem to sleep much at night?


----------



## pdswife

oh..do you know how sad that is?


----------



## cara

isn't it a good excuse to do NOTHING??


----------



## pdswife

What do you like to do when you have nothing you have to do?


----------



## lifesaver

do you know that i always have my computer?


----------



## cara

do what I do now? But maybe I feel better..? ;o)


----------



## pdswife

Me too... lol...but isn't that true for most of us?


----------



## lifesaver

do you know that i think it is?


----------



## cara

should we do something else instead?


----------



## pdswife

I promised Paul I'd vacuum the living room behind the stereo today...do you think I should?


----------



## lifesaver

do you like to always keep your promise?


----------



## cara

when will he come back?


----------



## pdswife

do you know he has to work late tonight and then he'll go to the gym?


----------



## cara

that means you have plenty of time?


----------



## pdswife

Do you know I did it between questions so it's done and I don't have to worry about it anymore?


----------



## Myop

wow, how fast can you vacuum?


----------



## suziquzie

faster than the wind?


----------



## pdswife

hi suzi did you have a good day?


----------



## suziquzie

well, i made it home in the snow does that count?


----------



## pdswife

dang is it snowing AGAIN????????????????


----------



## GrantsKat

can I have some of that snow PLEASE? do you know we are so ready to move??


----------



## LPBeier

Where would you move to?


----------



## Toots

I would move SOUTH, maybe?


----------



## pdswife

do you know where I would move?


----------



## LPBeier

If I guessed Mexico would I win a million dollars?


----------



## Sarah09

Blondes are fun and who else?


----------



## pdswife

I don't have a million...would five dollars be enough?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know a bottle of vanilla would be enough and I would even pay for the postage?
And what is this about blondes?


----------



## cara

are there blondes around?


----------



## LPBeier

Don't you know I am sure there are but do they really have more fun?


----------



## cara

that would mean they have more fun than we have??


----------



## LPBeier

Do you really think anyone has more fun that we do right here in this crazy threat?  How are you today Cara?


----------



## cara

first, no, it's hardy possible... 
I'm feeling great, I'm on my own, DH is away to Prague and I can do whatever I want!
What would you do?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know that would depend if it is now when I can't drive or walk very far, or if it was when I was more independent?


----------



## cara

what would you do different?


----------



## pdswife

Good
morning!   Isn't it another happy day?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know that it is?


----------



## pdswife

do you know that I do know that?


----------



## cara

do you know my happy day is almost over?


----------



## pdswife

Are you getting sleepy..very sleepy?


----------



## cara

not yet, but do you know I planned to go to bed early?


----------



## pdswife

Will you read for awhile?


----------



## cara

do you know I'll finish my beer first?


----------



## pdswife

Is it true that Germans like warm beer?


----------



## cara

No. I've heard this from the british.. who told you?


----------



## pdswife

Did you know that my BIL goes to Germany in October and he told me?


----------



## cara

maybe it's because at the Octoberfest the foreign tourist drink so much beer they can't get it chilled?
where will he go?


----------



## pdswife

?? Do you know I don't know??


----------



## cara

will you ask him when you see him?


----------



## pdswife

Do you know I won't see him until April and I prbly will forget by then?


----------



## cara

do you know that would happen to me, too?


----------



## pdswife

well...does that mean we will never know?


----------



## cara

doesn't he sent you postcards?


----------



## pdswife

lol.. how can he after drinking all that warm beer?


----------



## LPBeier

Did I tell you my in-laws are going to Germany in May?  Do you know how much I would love to go with them and see where they lived?


----------



## suziquzie

how come I'm almost ALL german and HATE warm beer?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you like beer at all?


----------



## suziquzie

can i tell you how i ADORE an ice cold sam adams???


----------



## GrantsKat

can I tell you how I would adore an ice cold ANYTHING right now?????? ; )


----------



## suziquzie

do you care for a martini, lotsa olives, VERY little vermouth?


----------



## pdswife

do you know that sound YUCKY????


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know the more the gin the merrier?


----------



## pdswife

HI!  Can I play too?


----------



## GrantsKat

TRISH!!!! can you please play with us??? ; )


----------



## suziquzie

OOOOOO how long has it been since we did this????


----------



## GrantsKat

can I say TOO DANG LONG???? I miss you guys!!!!!!


----------



## pdswife

Can I say SORRRRRY but tell you I've been trying to "stay away" just a bit?


----------



## suziquzie

what is your reason?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know I understand, since my CONDITION has kept me away as well?


----------



## pdswife

do you know my reason is... I spend more time on the computer than ANYTHING else and most of it is on DC....I think that's a minor problem!!!  Don't you??


----------



## suziquzie

isn't that and the size or my backside and the condition of my home the same thing?


----------



## pdswife

Do  you think if we typed STANDING UP our backsides would go down a size?


----------



## suziquzie

should we do leg lifts too???


----------



## pdswife

should we tie weights to our knees?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know how much I hate those SQUATS they made me do in high school?


----------



## pdswife

Did you hate them as much as doing those silly running drills?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know I was always one of the last to finish?


----------



## pdswife

were you always the last one picked for the team sports too?


----------



## suziquzie

do you think i woulda ran better had I not been at the end of the track smokin' a marlboro????


----------



## pdswife

what should be my excuse then...since i never smoked but I always lost anyway?


----------



## GrantsKat

lol can I just say that I have missed you guys????


----------



## pdswife

you can but...does it answer my question?


----------



## suziquzie

did you hate running???


----------



## pdswife

Is running concidered EXERCISE?


----------



## suziquzie

LOL is that why I got chunky butt???


----------



## pdswife

who is it that says...I don't go skinny dipping I go chunky dunking?


----------



## suziquzie

is it me???


----------



## pdswife

shouldn't  it be me?


----------



## suziquzie

should we say it in unison?


----------



## pdswife

lol.. haven't we tried calling Kathe that way before?   Did it work?


----------



## suziquzie

do you know I"m pretty sure it did?


----------



## pdswife

Hey,,, how are you this fine rainy morning SuziQ?


----------



## cara

I'm not Suzie, but do you know it's raining here, too?


----------



## pdswife

Do you know the rain has stopped and the sky is BLUE and I am SMILING???


GOOD MORNING... I mean GOOD NIGHT!!!  lol


----------



## cara

well, do you know it's still a bit before I go to bed...?
*just 7.15pm*


----------



## pdswife

Do you know a computer program where I can find all the different timezones,

Do you know I talk to so many different people from so many different places that my head spins? lol


----------



## cara

Will that work: The World Clock - Time Zones - sorted by country name ?
Do you know I never know your time, either?


----------



## pdswife

Do you know that right now this very minute in Issaquah washington USA it is 10:26 am ???


----------



## cara

do you know I just checked that at the link given above?


----------



## pdswife

and did it agree with my computer clock?


----------



## cara

do you know it's right?
How many morning coffees you already had?


----------



## pdswife

1.5 so far... is it alright if I go to starbucks after my Dr. appointment?


----------



## cara

do you know I would do the same?
When is your appointment?


----------



## pdswife

do you know I have to leave right now or I will be late?


BYE!!!!


----------



## cara

are you still here?


----------



## pdswife

I am back...have you gone to bed?


----------



## suziquzie

should i go to bed this early?


----------



## pdswife

Do you think if you did that you and TJ would have a talk tomorrow?


----------



## suziquzie

if i went now wouldn't i wake him up and he'd think i was there for other reasons?


----------



## pdswife

How does he sleep with three kids running around the house?


----------



## suziquzie

have you seen his earplug collection??


----------



## pdswife

Don't they try to climb in to bed with him to play?


----------



## suziquzie

isn't there just ONE thing I have them trained NOT to do?


----------



## pdswife

OH!!  Don't you think you should get a prize for that??


----------



## suziquzie

how come he thinks this was not nessesary????


----------



## pdswife

Do you think I should have a talk with him and tell him a think or two about how important YOU are?   CUZ, I'm good at that kind of thing, ya know????


----------



## suziquzie

LOL do you know it was more because he thinks he can sleep thru anything they can dish?


----------



## pdswife

Do you think I should just come jump on the bed then?  LOL..could he sleep though chucky butt jumping?


----------



## suziquzie

hehe do you know what i'd pay to see THAT?


----------



## pdswife

What would you do if I showed up on your doorsteps some day?


----------



## suziquzie

do you think i could do a backflip after 34 years of never ever doing one?


----------



## pdswife

Could you just shake my hand and make me a rum drink instead?


----------



## suziquzie

are you bringing your YARN????


----------



## pdswife

will you laugh at my stitches?


----------



## Neeney

Would you please explain what caused you to get stitches in the first place?


----------



## bglc32

Are stitches ever a laughing matter?


----------



## suziquzie

if they were zig-zig wouldn't they make you at least smile a little?


----------



## bglc32

You know, I bet they would.  Wouldn't they?


----------



## pdswife

did you know we were talking about yarn stitches?


----------



## suziquzie

you're crocheting, not knitting, right?


----------



## pdswife

are you tired of being right yet?


----------



## suziquzie

lol, how could THAT even HAPPEN????


----------



## pdswife

oh..here we go again... is it because you are SMART?????


----------



## suziquzie

isn't it better to be a smart a......  um.... butt than a dumb butt??


----------



## pdswife

lol...isn't that a dumb chunky butt?


----------



## suziquzie

hey, do you know YOU are RIGHT?


----------



## pdswife

do you know that the dr gave me meds for me head today that are supposed to make my tummy not want as much food???   DO you think it will make my chunky butt smaller?


----------



## suziquzie

did you try any yet?


----------



## cara

hey.. everybody's still sleeping??


----------



## pdswife

Can you tell I'm awake (sort of ) now?


----------



## cara

didn't you finish your first coffee yet?


----------



## pdswife

Yawn Yawn..can you hear that I'm not done with it yet?


----------



## cara

You know I'm almost ready with today's coffee?


----------



## pdswife

Do you mean tomorrows coffee since you're getting ready for bed?


----------



## cara

do you think I'll need 3hours to prepare for bed? ;o))


----------



## bglc32

What happens when coffee drinkers run out of coffee?


----------



## cara

will they get withdrawal syndromes?


----------



## pdswife

like head aches and panic attacks and crying fits??


----------



## suziquzie

is that what happens when you try to quit dc?


----------



## pdswife

don't ya know I just get bored when I try to quit dc?


----------



## x-termin8or

Don't you know that I get bored doing almost anything?


----------



## pdswife

Do you need new and more exciting hobbies?


----------



## cara

what would that be?


----------



## pdswife

Could he sky dive from the top of the tallest building in NY city?


----------



## cara

what about hiking through the Himalaya?


----------



## suziquzie

wouldn't that be cold?


----------



## pdswife

Would you like to do that??


----------



## cara

would you prefer dive with the sharks?


----------



## pdswife

well...could I maybe scuba with out the sharks ( in warm water)??


----------



## cara

wouldn't that be boring?


----------



## suziquzie

can we change it to dolphins and sea turtles and THEN sign me up?


----------



## pdswife

Have you guys ever scuba'd?


----------



## suziquzie

no, are you gonna take me?


----------



## pdswife

well do you know I've only done it twice but it is beautiful and 
I think everyone should try it and that I would love to take you and kathe and cara 
?


----------



## cara

where did you do it?


----------



## pdswife

Would you believe Mexico and the Bahamas??


----------



## cara

do you know I would have wondered if you'd said something different ? ;o)


----------



## pdswife

what would you have done had I said RUSSIA?


----------



## cara

I would have asked you when were you in Russia??


----------



## suziquzie

wouldnt that be snowba diving?


----------



## cara

don't you know there are hot corners in Russia, too?


----------



## pdswife

would I be concidered crazy to do that?


----------



## suziquzie

have you seen those dumb guys that dive into frozen lakes on new years day?


----------



## cara

haven't you heard that's very healthy?


----------



## bglc32

I have seen it done, but I know you could never do something as crazy as that, could you?


----------



## cara

do I look like that???


----------



## suziquzie

lol do you mean COLD?


----------



## pdswife

Do you all hate being cold as much as Suzi and I do?


----------



## cara

do you know I like cold weather, but i hate being cold?


----------



## suziquzie

don't they go hand in hand?


----------



## pdswife

Suzi, is your bread baking?


----------



## cara

Suzie, don't you have warm clothes??


----------



## pdswife

do warm clothes help if you still breathe in cold icy air?


----------



## cara

do you have a problem breathing in cold icy air?


----------



## pdswife

Doesn't it hurt your lungs like it hurts mine?


----------



## cara

have you tried breathing through the nose?


----------



## pdswife

How can I when it's runny and all plugged up?


----------



## cara

do you always find an excuse? ;o)


----------



## pdswife

lol..do you know it's only when I'm answering a question with a question that I'm so hard to get a long with?


----------



## cara

do you know I'll join Frank now and watch a bit of snooker before I go to bed?
*wish you a great day!!*


----------



## suziquzie

do you know i hope you sleep well?


----------



## pdswife

Do you think I should eat lunch?


----------



## suziquzie

what are you going to have?


----------



## pdswife

Doesn't that depend if I'm sticking to the diet plan or not....?


----------



## suziquzie

do you think my turkey n dumplings fit into mine?


----------



## pdswife

Fit in to your diet or fit in to your pants?


----------



## suziquzie

LOL, do you know i only wear stretchy pants on "off" days... no jeans allowed?


----------



## pdswife

do you know I only wear stretch pants or pants that are a size too big all the time because comfy is more important than looks to me?


----------



## suziquzie

can i tell you how much i don't miss dressing for a "real job" every day?


----------



## lifesaver

do you work at a real job?


----------



## suziquzie

is making bagels and sandwiches a real job?


----------



## pdswife

If you get paid it's real...isn't it?


----------



## suziquzie

if it's fun is it a job?


----------



## pdswife

can you find me a fun job?


----------



## suziquzie

sure, wanna play at the bagel factory?


----------



## pdswife

Do you think they'll pay for my plane tickets there and back every day?


----------



## suziquzie

cant you just stay here work nights?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you have enough room for me too?


----------



## suziquzie

do you mind sharing a room with her?


----------



## pdswife

will she laugh at me if I sleep with a teddy bear named Freddy?


----------



## suziquzie

do you know you could have seperate rooms if I refuse to excersise ever again?


----------



## pdswife

And would you really mind that???


----------



## GrantsKat

would she mind sleeping in the same room with me & three little insomniacs?


----------



## pdswife

lol...don't you know I need 10 hours of beauty sleep?


----------



## suziquzie

do you know 86 hours wouldn't help me??


----------



## GrantsKat

lol do you know lack of sleep must be why my beauty has faded IMMENSELY?


----------



## pdswife

do you know I can't tell that from your photo?


----------



## GrantsKat

have you had your eyes checked recently? : )


----------



## pdswife

Do you know my last eye exam was in Oct of 2008?


----------



## suziquzie

do you know i can't WAIT to order new contacts cuz I'm on my last pair?


----------



## pdswife

How many pairs do you get at a time?


----------



## suziquzie

would it be as many as i can afford at a time?


----------



## pdswife

How long does one pair last?


----------



## GrantsKat

are they the disposable ones?


----------



## pdswife

do you get the ones that make your eyes blue?


----------



## suziquzie

do you think they would make SUPER BROWN eyes even close to blue or maybe just goofy lookin'?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know I used to work for a company that made contact lenses, but not the "soft" kind?


----------



## pdswife

is goofy a bad thing?


----------



## suziquzie

do you think the hard lenses would hurt more than neccesary?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know no? and they are better for your eyes as well?


----------



## pdswife

I've never worn either kind... do they hurt at all?


----------



## suziquzie

can i tell you mine only hurt when i let my monthly contacts go over 5 months? 
 
(i am so freakin cheap.......)


----------



## GrantsKat

well I have to be a pain & tell you....do you know how bad that is for your eyes? even though I understand the financial part? (sorry I learned alot the 8 years I worked there!) ; )


----------



## suziquzie

is it still bad if you only wear them 2 days a week? (lol i figure it adds up to a month....)


----------



## GrantsKat

lol well thats not so bad...but are you soaking and cleaning them?


----------



## suziquzie

if i use the multi purpose stuff but don't rub them does that count?


----------



## GrantsKat

lol do you know thats good enough? (do you know some people use SPIT to clean them?)


----------



## jennifer75

Do _you_ know the guy I work with that uses spit to clean his lenses? And did you know that regardless if you only wear them twice a month, 30 days is the FDA approved amount of time for them to be used, period?


----------



## suziquzie

uck. who DOES that?????????????


----------



## jennifer75

Didn't I just tell you?


----------



## pdswife

Suzi, is that worse than dirty feet?


----------



## Reanie525i

What do your feet smell like???


----------



## pdswife

how often do you smell your own feet?


----------



## cara

you know you have strange topics...???


----------



## pdswife

lol... do you think we are finally running out of normal questions?


----------



## cara

can that be possible???


----------



## pdswife

well do you know we've asked over 20,345 questions?


----------



## cara

do you know how many you asked?


----------



## lifesaver

Hmmmmmmmmmmm! Well since I never take the time to smell my own feet nor have I ever thought of smelling my own feet I suppose that my feet will remain like "how many licks does it take to get to the tootsy roll. The world may never know" or is it " may never know?"


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Do you know I haven't had a Tootsie Roll pop in a long time?  _I have one though that is waiting to be eaten!_


----------



## Naia

How should I know?


----------



## pdswife

Who will ask the next question...will it be Suzi, Cara, or someone else?


----------



## Barbara L

Did you expect that it would be me?

Barbara


----------



## cara

Barbara, do you know it's great it was you?


----------



## lifesaver

do you think that today will be a good day for everyone on dc?


----------



## bglc32

Do you know that I would LOVE for everyone to have a GREAT Day.


----------



## lifesaver

bglc32, do yoo know that that little dog on your avitar is soooooooo cute?


----------



## bglc32

Thank you!!!  Did you know that I googled hundreds of avatar pictures before I found the perfect one?  LOL


----------



## lifesaver

do you know that i'll bet that you have all kinds of good avatars?


----------



## cara

do you know I prefer my own pics as avatar?


----------



## lifesaver

do you know that like a mixture of both?


----------



## cara

how do you mix them?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

what are you making?


----------



## cara

Me? I'm making nothing... but did you know lifesaver mixes her avatars?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Do you know that I've done the same thing?

_variety is the spice of life _


----------



## suziquzie

do you think it's time i get a new one?


----------



## pdswife

would you get one with lincoln logs?


----------



## suziquzie

oh no, do you think she could get one of those up there too??


----------



## pdswife

Wouldn't it be easier to remove?


HI!!!


----------



## suziquzie

HI! 

Or would it be more difficult.....?


----------



## pdswife

can't you just GRAB and PULL?


----------



## suziquzie

LOL!!!
but what if it's as far up as last time???


----------



## pdswife

Since it's a lincoln log wouldn't it reach all the way to her brain?


----------



## suziquzie

don't you remember ther's stubby little ones that would only get halfway there?


----------



## pdswife

oh yeah... well is she smart enough to use one of the bigger ones...or better yet could she use two long ones and and look like a walrus??


----------



## suziquzie

shall i not mention this idea to her?


----------



## pdswife

wouldn't it make a nice photo to send to all the relatives


----------



## suziquzie

would you want to see that?


----------



## pdswife

Do you know I have two nephews and I would LOVE to see them be silly like that?


----------



## cara

what's a lincoln Log??

*cara and her stupid questions again...*


----------



## bglc32

Do you know I havent played with lincoln logs since I was little?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Do you know I had the same thing when I was little?


----------



## cara

do you know I still don't know what you are talking about?


----------



## bglc32

Do you know this is a picture of lincoln logs?


----------



## lifesaver

Do you know that my grandchildren all love playing with lincoln logs?


----------



## pdswife

Do you know I have a nephew named Lincoln?


----------



## suziquzie

whats the middle name then, Log?


----------



## pdswife

lol...Do you know I just asked Paul and both of us..very very bad people have forgotten???


----------



## suziquzie

so you're very close then, eh?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know Im glad Im not the only forgetful person in the world?


----------



## suziquzie

would you forget your head  if it weren't attached?


----------



## GrantsKat

have I told you how many times I have had to crawl through the bathroom window because I locked myself out of the house??


----------



## suziquzie

will you be able to do that in 6 months???


----------



## GrantsKat

LOL do you think I should hide a key somewhere?


----------



## suziquzie

wouldn't you forget to put it back the first time you use it?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know Id probably forget where I hid it anyway?


----------



## suziquzie

LOL then what if the wrong person found it?!?!?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know how paranoid I am of some weirdo coming in at nite when Grants at work?? yikes!!


----------



## suziquzie

do you know if anyone gets that 'tis ME????


----------



## GrantsKat

does it keep you awake all night? or do you triple lock the doors?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Do you have problems sleeping every night?


----------



## pdswife

Do you know that's hardly ever a problem for me?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Isn't that a good thing?


----------



## pdswife

isn't it a wonderful thing, do you know we just woke up from a wonderful sunday afternoon nap?


----------



## bglc32

It is a good thing to be able to sleep.  Do you know I have lots of trouble sleeping?


----------



## pdswife

Do you drink lots of warm milk?


----------



## bglc32

No, did you know I've never really liked milk?


----------



## pdswife

do you like things made with milk..like pudding and ice cream?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Would an ice cream float do?


----------



## pdswife

Do you know there's a place here in town that makes the best ice cream floats and shakes?


----------



## bglc32

Do you know I really do love all things made with ice cream?


----------



## cara

Isn't it too cold for icecream now?


----------



## pdswife

Is 8:45am too early for ice cream unless it's vanilla and you're using it for cream in your coffee?


----------



## cara

doesn't the coffee get to cold with ice cream?


----------



## pdswife

but wouldn't it taste nice and sweet?


----------



## cara

do you know that Frank just tried to set the kitchen on fire? *lol*


----------



## suziquzie

does he want a new one or something??


----------



## cara

do you know he tried to cook?


----------



## pdswife

What was he cooking...fried teapots with toasted salt shakers?


----------



## cara

*lol*
do you know he put the pan on the flame to heat, came to livin room and checked his mails, so he forgot about the kitchen.. what do you think made him remember?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Do you realize that my boyfriend, Mark, really wants to learn how to cook?

_He even bought himself a  *Cooking For Dummies* Book.  I think I should read it sometimes! _


----------



## cara

do you know that Frank normally is quite a good cook... ?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

That's a good thing, isn't it?


----------



## pdswife

Paul is a good cook too... do you want him to teach Mark?  ( in his spare time??lolololl)


----------



## cara

does Paul have spare time?


----------



## pdswife

Do you know he leaves for work at 9am comes home around 9pm eats dinner and starts on his other job?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Do you know that I think Mark would appreciate that?


----------



## pdswife

Do you think Mark and Paul would get along and become life long cooking buddies?


----------



## cara

would he do online teaching?


----------



## pdswife

do you think he should teach computer programing or baklava baking?


----------



## cara

wich is he better at?


----------



## pdswife

isn't he perfect at both?


----------



## cara

don't you know that?


----------



## pdswife

I do but do you?


----------



## suziquzie

does who what?


----------



## pdswife

Did you know we were talking about Paul teaching BAKLAVA lessons on line?


----------



## suziquzie

mmmm did you know i think you still owe me a recipe?


----------



## pdswife

do you know I'm pretty sure I sent one out?


----------



## suziquzie

was it to the OTHER suzi?


----------



## GrantsKat

is there another suzi I dont know about?


----------



## pdswife

I would only send it to you, don't ya know that??


----------



## GrantsKat

Yay!! what are you sending me? LOL


----------



## pdswife

lol..do you want the recipe too?


----------



## suziquzie

should i make just a half in case i eat the WHOLE THING?


----------



## GrantsKat

can you make 3 times as much so I can have some too?


----------



## pdswife

Don't you think..you should make it all.. because you know you will be forced to share?


----------



## suziquzie

phyllo is made from flour riight?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know I believe so?


----------



## pdswife

lol...isn't it just pulled out of a box?


----------



## suziquzie

hehe can i tell you you are SiLlY???


----------



## pdswife

can I say thank you because that is a lot better than some of the things I've been called?


----------



## suziquzie

you too huh?


----------



## pdswife

lol...oh yeah... do you know some people are RuDe?


----------



## suziquzie

NO WAY??????
i mean where'd you discover this?


----------



## GrantsKat

can I tell you being from NY I KNOW all too well about rudeness?


----------



## pdswife

are they really bad there...or are there just more of them?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know how surprised I was when I moved south, to see how nice people really can be?


----------



## suziquzie

do you think NY is where i got my sarcasticness from and that's why nobody in MN gets me?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Do you know that there ARE people from NY state that aren't sarcastic?


----------



## pdswife

do you know I like the  few people Iknow that are from NY?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Do you realize I know how people from NYC can be sarcastic?


----------



## pdswife

can't people from any where be that way?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know here in Florida I come across of rudeness as well?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Do you know that ther are MANY rude people in the Seattle area?


----------



## GrantsKat

then maybe its usually in the  larger cities that people are rude?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Could it be because people are always in a hurry?


----------



## GrantsKat

but is that a reason to be rude?


----------



## pdswife

can't they be nice like me? lololol!


----------



## GrantsKat

Trish do you know that you are AWESOME & that more people SHOULD be like you???


----------



## pdswife

should I TOOT TOOT TOOT my own horn?


----------



## GrantsKat

can you TOOT TOOT TOOT a good song?


----------



## pdswife

um... toot tttoooty tootyytttoyttooyyyto...can you tell what tune that is?


----------



## bglc32

Do you know I've tried, but I'm having trouble figuring out that tune?


----------



## GrantsKat

lol dont you know Im tone deaf? = )


----------



## pdswife

Do you know it's a song I wrote  Called... "can you answer my question can you tell me why?"


----------



## bglc32

Do you know that sounds like a hit song, maybe even a number 1 ?


----------



## pdswife

do you want to join my band?


----------



## bglc32

Do you know that sounds like a whole lot of fun?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know I have 3 boys who could be your drummers?


----------



## pdswife

but who will sing?


----------



## GrantsKat

oh geez....do you know we have discussed how badly I sing?


----------



## bglc32

Do you know that I probably sing a little worse than you do?


----------



## pdswife

well... I can't sing.... you can't sing..  can suzi sing?


----------



## bglc32

Whose going to go ask her?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know I would bet that she can BUT she will say she cant?


----------



## pdswife

Kathe... do you think we all need EGO BOOSTING MEDICATIONS?


----------



## GrantsKat

lol do you have some that I can "borrow" for a day or to? I'll be the guinea pig?????


----------



## pdswife

lol...I have some pain meds left over from my adventure on the 7th..do you think those would work?


----------



## suziquzie

do they make you think you are super great even when you add glass shards to bread?


----------



## pdswife

lol... well... do you know they make it so you don't give a hoot?


----------



## suziquzie

is that the same stuff i got when i was in labor with the first kid?


----------



## cara

why do you add glass shards to bread?


----------



## pdswife

Poor Suzi, did you know her oven light bulb exploded on her newly baked bread?


----------



## cara

why did she eat that bread?


----------



## pdswife

Didn't you
know she cried because she had to throw it away?


----------



## cara

but isn't it better to throw a bread away than to cut your throat from inside?


----------



## pdswife

but isn't it sad that she worked so hard for nothing?


----------



## cara

of course it is.. but doesn't everybody have to deal with that sometimes?


----------



## pdswife

yes...but don't you want her to have a happy day?


----------



## suziquzie

did i hear someone talking about my "itchy bread"?


----------



## pdswife

did it make you itch or hurt?


----------



## suziquzie

do you know none of the above?


----------



## pdswife

That's good ...right?

( I have to go pull my hair back...be right back in two minutes)


----------



## suziquzie

how could it be bad?


----------



## pdswife

Did you really eat it?


----------



## suziquzie

well, it looked so good and didn't sparkle, how could I not try a bit?


----------



## pdswife

Did you toast some and put some garlic butter on it?


----------



## suziquzie

you're trying to make me make more aren't you??


----------



## pdswife

wouldn't it taste good with those red beans you're going to make someday soon?


----------



## suziquzie

do you know the bread of the day is BAGELS today? 
Is it CrAzY that I am making them at home on a day off?????


----------



## pdswife

Do you like bagels that much?


----------



## suziquzie

do you know its only because i didn't want to waste the dry stuff i had ready before my boss said to stop making them?


----------



## pdswife

How do you make bagels?


----------



## suziquzie

do you know you just make dough and make it round then steam or boil then bake?


----------



## pdswife

Well..do you know since I don't make bread I prbly won't make bagels either?


----------



## suziquzie

do you think someday you will decide that bread baking was the change you needed?


----------



## pdswife

wouldn't that make my chunky butt chunkier rather than unchunkier and wouldn't that be a change in the wrong direction?


----------



## suziquzie

hm, what if part of the change was a workout before each bread bake?


----------



## pdswife

EXERCISE????????????  Do you know..that might really be a good idea if I weren't so dang lazy?


----------



## suziquzie

do you know before DC i worked out every afternoon at nap time?


----------



## pdswife

Are you trying to say DC is bad for you??? Do you think I could type and ride the bike at the same time?


----------



## suziquzie

would it be a little easier with an iphone or something?


----------



## pdswife

Wouldn't just one of the many laptops around here work?  ( oh...if he gets laid off..does he have to give some back to mircosoft?? oh and what about the X-box, does that mean no more FABLE2)??


----------



## suziquzie

would they really do that???


----------



## pdswife

Well...do you know I think they may ask for the laptops but I doubt that they'd take the x-box?


----------



## suziquzie

do they make tetris for the xbox?


----------



## bglc32

Ohhh, did you know I absolutely LOVE tetris?


----------



## pdswife

aren't the old games better then the new shoot em up and die games?


----------



## suziquzie

do you know the version on my phone just doesn't cut it?


----------



## pdswife

Can you find it on your computer?


----------



## suziquzie

do i need another reason to be distracted from the elliptical???


----------



## pdswife

would you like to blame me for your problems... ?   I seem to have a target on my backside today!


----------



## bglc32

Hey I've been in trouble all day long at work.  Are you willing to take the blame for all the things I either did wrong, or forgot to do?


----------



## suziquzie

who put it there and why did you let them?


----------



## pdswife

I did...and all because I haven't learned to hide my "stupid" feelings.


----------



## suziquzie

why do we have trouble learning to do that when they just get us in trouble?


----------



## pdswife

is it because our feelings should count as much as "THEIRS" do?


----------



## suziquzie

do they have them?


----------



## pdswife

Isn't anger a feeling?


----------



## suziquzie

ok, besides that one?


----------



## pdswife

can you ask me that tomorrow when I'm speaking to him again ...and I ask?


----------



## suziquzie

is he just stressed because of thursday?


----------



## pdswife

lol.. could that be part of it.. and the rest be in a pm that will be in your box soon?


----------



## suziquzie

do you know i look forward to it and dont be upset if i dont answer for an hour or so?


----------



## pdswife

lol... does that mean NOW would be a good time to take a nap?


----------



## suziquzie

are ya still sleepin'?


----------



## Barbara L

Did you know that businesses that allow their employees to take a nap have increased production?  

Barbara


----------



## suziquzie

could that have helped me at Ecolab when i got REALLY tired at 1pm every day?


----------



## Barbara L

Do you know it probably would have?

Barbara


----------



## suziquzie

should i go ask for my job back with a "minor request"?


----------



## Barbara L

Do you think they would go for it?  

Barbara


----------



## pdswife

do you know if I were "boss" I'd make it a rule that power naps be taken daily?


----------



## suziquzie

can i work for you?


----------



## pdswife

lol... do you like work days that start at 10am and end at 7?


----------



## suziquzie

how about 10am til 2pm.....?


----------



## pdswife

hehehehe,  do you think we'd stay in business long?


----------



## suziquzie

what if we were "REALLY CUTE"?


----------



## pdswife

Don't you know YOU are cute?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Should her name be suziecutzie?


----------



## suziquzie

ya think so?


----------



## pdswife

don't you think TJ would agree?


----------



## suziquzie

does that depend on the day (hehe or time of day)?


----------



## pdswife

morning or night...Monday or Friday??


----------



## suziquzie

do you know saturday nights (evenings) seem to be my worst these days?


----------



## pdswife

do you have to get WAY TOOOO EARLY on those days?


----------



## suziquzie

how come i cant be grumpy when i get up at 3am on saturday and sunday and everyone wants to jump on me at 7pm??


----------



## pdswife

who says you can't?  Do you know if you lived at my house I would let you start to get grumpy at 3:04 am?


----------



## suziquzie

do you know he gets upset cuz I'm not grumpy til 5pm?


----------



## pdswife

does he not get grumpy ??


----------



## suziquzie

can he admit he does?


----------



## pdswife

Is not the correct question at this point WILL he?


----------



## suziquzie

can i say about 4 days AFTER he was grumpy?


----------



## pdswife

can I say mine is grumpy all the time these days...with two jobs..money problems *both real and in his head* stress...and other things???


----------



## suziquzie

isn't it crummy when you can't do a thing to get them out of it?


----------



## pdswife

so..how come "other" people seem to be able to?


----------



## suziquzie

if you find out will you tell me how?


----------



## pdswife

lol... don't you think if I found out I could write a book and make millions of dollars?


----------



## suziquzie

could i have a free autographed copy?


----------



## pdswife

heck yes!   And don't ya know I'd let you be my press agent and fly you all over with me and pay you well and call it a mini vacation?


----------



## suziquzie

woohoo!!
would you mind if i went to bed and thought on that offer while i rest up to bake the bagels that "I don't want bagels we don't need them"?


----------



## pdswife

ok!  Will you dream some nice dreams and promise not to wake up at every sound that you hear?>


----------



## suziquzie

uh, can i tell you i will at least try (and sleep with the tv on again)? 
 
NIGHT!


----------



## Barbara L

Do you know how much I wish you a very good night's sleep?  

Barbara


----------



## pdswife

do you know I'll expect a full report in the morning?


----------



## lifesaver

Do you know that i sleep with the tv on all the time?


----------



## suziquzie

do you have a timer on it to make it turn off in 30 min?


----------



## bglc32

Do you know I sleep with the tv on everynight?


----------



## lifesaver

Do you know that it does have a timer but it only turns off if the station goes out?


----------



## cara

heelloooo?? Everyone slept well?


----------



## pdswife

I did ....are you going to try to sleep well in a few hours?


----------



## cara

do you know I'm still tired 'cause we watched the Inauguration and the following documentations and it was really late?


----------



## pdswife

Do you know it was on in the early morning here?


----------



## cara

you know it was 6pm here, but they had so many covers and docus we stayed awake almost till midnight?


----------



## pdswife

is that very much past your bedtime?


----------



## cara

do you know when I have to get up for work the next day I should be in bed half past ten latest?


----------



## pdswife

Did you fall asleep on your lab bench today?


----------



## cara

almost.... ;o))
Do you know a way to stay awake?


----------



## pdswife

LOL... would five double tall white mochas from your local coffee shop help a little?


----------



## cara

I'm not allowed to drink cofffee in the lab... *sigh*
What do you think, should I start dinner now?


----------



## lifesaver

What are you fixing for your dinner?


----------



## pdswife

what are you going to make?


----------



## cara

haven't you read in today's dinner thread?


----------



## pdswife

should I go read it now?


----------



## bglc32

Is anyone going to invite me over to dinner?  I'm hungry.


----------



## pdswife

can you wait for many hours ???


----------



## bglc32

Oh dear, do you know I won't be able to wait that long?


----------



## pdswife

would you like to come over some other day instead?


----------



## bglc32

Don't you know that if there is food involved you can count me in?


----------



## pdswife

Would you like wild game, chicken, beef, or the other white meat?


----------



## cara

do you know we have some mashed potatoes and spinach left?


----------



## bglc32

Do you know I'd like the beef, and the mashed potatos too?


----------



## pdswife

Garlic mashed potatoes??


----------



## bglc32

Do you know that I love any kind of potatos as long they have lots and lots of butter?


----------



## pdswife

and can I add cream and cheese?


----------



## bglc32

Do you know how happy that would make me?


----------



## pdswife

lol...doesn't take much to make you smile does it?


----------



## bglc32

Do you know that it really doesn't?  Does that make me easy?  LOL


----------



## pdswife

doesn't that make life better or at least a lot nicer?


----------



## bglc32

Do you know, most of the time it does?


----------



## pdswife

Do you know I agree..most of the time ?


----------



## lifesaver

Do you know that i too am an easy person to please?


----------



## suziquzie

are you?


----------



## pdswife

am I what?


----------



## suziquzie

do i remember?


----------



## pdswife

oh no...didn't we already cover the "remember" questions?


----------



## suziquzie

so where do we go from here?


----------



## pdswife

can we go somewhere WARM and sunny ?


----------



## suziquzie

oooo do you think i would be the FIRST in line????/


----------



## pdswife

first or second...do you think it matters in this case?


----------



## suziquzie

should it matter at all?


----------



## pdswife

well...do you know I like being the first one on the plane and the very first one OFF the plane?


----------



## suziquzie

isn't it easier to avoid the crush and be last off?


----------



## pdswife

Don't you know if you are first... you're a head of the crowd and the baggage claim?


----------



## suziquzie

do you know how long it's been since i flew anywhere??


----------



## pdswife

8 years  5 months and 35 days?


----------



## suziquzie

can you count back LONGER?


----------



## pdswife

15 years... 3 months... and 2 days... is that closer?


----------



## suziquzie

um...... is a lil over 10 years right in between?


----------



## pdswife

where did you go?


----------



## suziquzie

when, just now?


----------



## pdswife

where did you go last time you flew some where 10 years ago?


----------



## suziquzie

oh, duh, why did i think we were still on movies???


----------



## pdswife

lol...do you know... I'm not sure that we weren't... and I have no idea where we really are?


----------



## suziquzie

ok, so when i last flew was I 19 and we went to Florida? 
last grown up movie was it when I was 24 and in Indiana about a MINUTE before I got pregnant the first time?


----------



## pdswife

oh my... have you heard of this little thing called a BABYSITTER?


----------



## suziquzie

dont you have to PAY those?


----------



## Barbara L

How much do babysitters charge now?  Do you know that I got $1 an hour when I babysat (in the 70s)?

Barbara


----------



## suziquzie

why did I not get any more than that in the 80's??? 
(ok a $1 an hour per kid..... )


----------



## pdswife

Did you get to raid the refridge too though and eat all the cake and ice cream?


----------



## lifesaver

do you know that when i was in my teens and i babysat (in the 70's) i got only .50 cents an hour ?  

and that wasn't per kid


----------



## Barbara L

Where did you live?  That might make a difference--do you know I lived in San Diego County, California?

Barbara


----------



## lifesaver

Do you know that i lived in Los Angeles County?


----------



## pdswife

do you know I live where it rains a lot?


----------



## Reanie525i

Do you know that it's too cold here?


----------



## suziquzie

can I bet it's colder here?


----------



## bglc32

Do you know, you'd probably win that bet?


----------



## lifesaver

Do you know that our weather is going to be nice today?


----------



## bglc32

Did you know if you weren't so far away, I would come and enjoy your nice weather with you?  It's cold here, brrrrr.


----------



## pdswife

32 degrees here...is that cold enough to stay in bed all day?


----------



## lifesaver

Do you know that i don't like to stay in bed all day?


----------



## pdswife

Do you I haven't done it since before I had my son unless sick and he's 24 but... I have a warm water bed and a tv and if some one would bring me breakfast lunch and dinner I'd be willing to give it a try??


----------



## lifesaver

do you know that i don't like to eat in bed either?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know I consider myself lucky if I get to SLEEP in my bed?


----------



## lifesaver

Why would you say that?


----------



## GrantsKat

could it be because my three sons like to climb in bed with us?


----------



## pdswife

isn't that nice on Saturday mornings and are you not making happy memories?


----------



## lifesaver

do you know that i like happy memories of my kids were little?


----------



## lifesaver

do you know that when i think back i tend to wish that i could make my kids little again jusst for one day?


----------



## suziquzie

can i make mine grown ups for a few weeks?


----------



## pdswife

do you know I like mine more now that he's a grown up?


----------



## suziquzie

lol did you not like him when he were little?


----------



## pdswife

can I just say I like him a lot more NOW?


----------



## pdswife

Do you know I did like him...but I like it now that he's grown up and we can talk and have conversations and be grownups.... can you understand???


----------



## suziquzie

so i can stop talking about pokemon someday?


----------



## pdswife

YES, do you know that is what I mean!!!???


----------



## bglc32

Do you know I have three teenagers?  Are you saying there is hope that maybe we will all like each other again?  LOL


----------



## pdswife

Can you wait another 10 years?


----------



## bglc32

Yikes, do you know that sounds like forever?


----------



## pdswife

If I did it don't you think you can do it too?


----------



## bglc32

I suppose so, but do you know how much chocolate I'm going to have to eat between now and then?


----------



## pdswife

and that's a problem because....?


----------



## suziquzie

would you have been a chunkier butt if you had 3???


----------



## pdswife

lol... could I be bigger than I am now?


----------



## suziquzie

do you ever watch the discovery health channel with the 900 lb people?


----------



## pdswife

does that make you want to get sick ...or is that just me?


----------



## suziquzie

would you bring your 600 lb 17 year old a cheeseburger in bed??


----------



## pdswife

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO and do you know I would NEVER let my teenager get that big in the first place, what were they thinking?


----------



## suziquzie

am i a bad person for not understanding how that happens?


----------



## GrantsKat

wouldnt you be a worse person for contributing to it happening?


----------



## pdswife

don't you know you are a very good person?


----------



## suziquzie

do you know my husband blames my bagels for his gain?


----------



## GrantsKat

hmmm...would he rather you not cook at all?


----------



## pdswife

lol...isn't it always are fault..?


----------



## suziquzie

did i shove it down his throat?


----------



## GrantsKat

just what is it that "they" take responsibility for anyway?


----------



## pdswife

isn't it their responsibility to be RIGHT?


----------



## GrantsKat

and isnt it ours to tell them they are wrong? lol


----------



## pdswife

oh yeah... and then we get the silent treatment for going on ( let me count) could it be three DAYS????


----------



## suziquzie

do you know i dont bother anymore?


----------



## pdswife

do you know...I forgot that rule?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you mean the "I dont bother" rule?


----------



## suziquzie

are there more rules to be made?


----------



## pdswife

can we make them and they follow?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know I have lotsa rules, but nodody follows them?


----------



## pdswife

lol...don't we all...isn't that the real meaning of the word MOM?


----------



## GrantsKat

isnt the meaning of MOM  "crazy person who shoud be in a rubber room"? ; )


----------



## pdswife

do you have one I could borrow?


----------



## GrantsKat

lol, will you take me to Mexico with you?


----------



## suziquzie

are you saying Florida isn't good enough?


----------



## GrantsKat

ummm well do you know its certainly not like Mexico?


----------



## pdswife

well..do like pina coladas enough to drink them all day>?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know in my fantasy world I would drink Tequila everyday?


----------



## pdswife

do you think it would make things worse in my real world if I started doing that today?


----------



## lifesaver

Habe you ever been to Mexico?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you think you should ask that question to someone who doesnt like tequila SO much? lol


----------



## lifesaver

have you ever been to Mexico?


----------



## lifesaver

do you know that i also like tequila and margarits?
and do you know that i just absolutly love mexican food?


----------



## pdswife

do you know we own a condo in Mexico and go there every chance we can but that we don't go enough to make me happy?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Do you like cilantro?


----------



## lifesaver

do you know that i use cilantro in a lot of things that i cook?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Do you include that in taco salad?


----------



## bglc32

Do you know you've made me want a taco salad for lunch?


----------



## lifesaver

Do you know that i just love taco salads?


----------



## pdswife

Do you know that's what we are having for dinner ?


----------



## bglc32

Do you know if you will be making your own taco salad, or will you be dining out?


----------



## Reanie525i

Will we need a reservation?


----------



## pdswife

do you know I only have .5 lb of meat so you'd better come another night?


----------



## lifesaver

what are you going to make with .5 lbs. of meat?


----------



## pdswife

Is it ok if I make taco salad?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know it sounds yummy to me?


----------



## lifesaver

Do you know that i just love taco salad along with all mexican food in general?


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know I love spicy foods in general, but right now it gives me terrible heartburn? : (


----------



## pdswife

Then ...you won't be joining me for dinner?


----------



## GrantsKat

didint I ever tell you that I enjoy a good meal even if afterwards I have to suffer?


----------



## pdswife

will the boys like taco salad...or should I make them some fish sticks?


----------



## GrantsKat

lol do you know they already had thier fishsticks tonight?


----------



## pdswife

does that mean I just get to make dessert?


----------



## GrantsKat

lol...dont ya know how I crave sweets right now??? yummy


----------



## bglc32

What kind of dessert do you plan on making?


----------



## pdswife

Paul brought home some kind of Indian pudding is that ok?


----------



## GrantsKat

have you tasted it?


----------



## pdswife

Isn't dessert supposed to come after dinner?


----------



## Barbara L

Do you know that once last year, when James was away at school, I had brownies for supper and stew for dessert?

Barbara


----------



## pdswife

well... that's upside down and backwards but..do you know it sounds good to me?


----------



## meshoo96

don't you know everyone should do this every one in a while just to make things fun?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Doesn't it sound like the game, Twister?


----------



## lifesaver

Do you know that that is really funny BarbaraL?


----------



## cara

isn't that normal?


----------



## suziquzie

how would i know normal?


----------



## lifesaver

just wht is normal?


----------



## bglc32

Is anyone "normal"?


----------



## cara

do you want to be normal?


----------



## bglc32

No, don't you think normal might be a little boring?


----------



## PieSusan

What is normal?


----------



## bglc32

Does anyone know?


----------



## cara

who should we ask?


----------



## lifesaver

do you all know that normal is, a person that acts, abnormal?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

I guess that means I'm normal, right?


----------



## cara

what if I don't want to be normal?


----------



## Myop

Why wouldn't you want to be normal?


----------



## cara

would I be here if I would be normal?


----------



## pdswife

lol... would any of us?


----------



## cara

would it be that funny?


----------



## pdswife

funny HA HA or funny strange?


----------



## suziquzie

who is strange?


----------



## bglc32

Do you think we all might be?


----------



## pdswife

do you know my husband is but I like him anyway?


----------



## suziquzie

does that make you peas in a pod??


----------



## pdswife

lol... how could you tell?


----------



## suziquzie

did you know i just made a wild guess?


----------



## pdswife

well, you guessed RIGHT!!! Do you want a prize?


----------



## suziquzie

what is it?


----------



## pdswife

would a huge bowl of beef gravy with a scoop of mashed potatoes floating in it work for you?


----------



## suziquzie

ooo where can i pick that up from???


----------



## pdswife

can you make it to the local Fed-x building?


----------



## suziquzie

could you make it UPS since its closer?


----------



## pdswife

Yes, I could do that for you...is it ok though to send liquid by UPS?


----------



## suziquzie

hmmmm, do you know i haven't a clue?


----------



## pdswife

Do you know you can't send BOOZE for some silly reason????


----------



## suziquzie

who made up that STOOPID rule?


----------



## pdswife

Paul said they are afraid it might explode...do you think he's right ???


----------



## suziquzie

do you know we ordered wine by mail before, do they have a special permit or something?


----------



## pdswife

We did that too... so I guess they must...don't you?


----------



## suziquzie

how do I get one?


----------



## pdswife

Can you move to California... and open a million dollar winery?


----------



## suziquzie

how would i ever MAKE money if I were surrounded by wine?


----------



## pdswife

guess what...?


----------



## suziquzie

what?


----------



## pdswife

Do you know I said a naughty word and nobody can do anything about it?


----------



## suziquzie

does that make you giddy?


----------



## pdswife

Do you know it gives me some kind of Power and a fit of giggles?


----------



## suziquzie

can i tell ya something?


----------



## pdswife

Will you if I promise not to tell anyone else?


----------



## suziquzie

can i tell ya i have to go do something productive for awhile?


----------



## pdswife

Do you know... I have been thinking the same thing for the last 40 minutes?


----------



## suziquzie

shall i meet ya somewhere in cyberspace later?


----------



## pdswife

Do you know...I shall be around...here there somewhere now then sometime ?


----------



## suziquzie

do you know i know you know i know?


----------



## pdswife

Does Kathe know...will she be here then too?


----------



## bglc32

Hello, when are ya'll coming back?


----------



## lifesaver

are you going to clean house?


----------



## cara

would you like to clean mine too?


----------



## lifesaver

21 degrees


----------



## pdswife

HOw is everyone today>


----------



## GrantsKat

do you know Im better now that I got our taxes filed?


----------



## lifesaver

do you know that we haven't filed our taxes yet?


----------



## pdswife

Taxes already??


----------



## lifesaver

are we talking about income taxes?


----------



## LPBeier

Hey is anyone here?


----------



## lifesaver

Do you know that i'm here?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I am glad of that and that it is good to be back at DC?


----------



## lifesaver

Do you know that it is good to have you back?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know it isn't easy to have your leg elevated above your heart, balance an ice pack on it and type on a lap top all at the same time?  But it is great to be back.


----------



## lifesaver

Do you know that i can't even imagine trying to do that?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Is that the difficult version of multi-tasking?


----------



## lifesaver

Do you know that i imagine that it is?


----------



## cara

LP, isn't your leg better yet?


----------



## Myop

What's wrong with LP's Leg?


----------



## cara

don't you know she got a new knee?


----------



## Myop

no, I didn't, does is work better now?


----------



## cara

I don't know.. you know, that's why I asked?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Do you know I would like to know too?


----------



## Myop

Why doesn't she answer us?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Could she still be sleeping?

_Hiya Myop! _


----------



## bglc32

You know if she is I hope she's having happy dreams, don't you?


----------



## cara

maybe she is off the internet again?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I am here and just got a PM to meet you all here (though I can't stay as I have to get ready for my pool therapy).  Are you still wondering about my leg (I am very touched by your concern?

Do you know it is swelling and painful again but they think it is because I produce too much scare tissue so if they go in to fix it, there will just be more?  Do you know though that I have a peace about it that it will get better and I am doing my best to look after it?


----------



## lifesaver

Do you know that i really hope that your leg gets better?


----------



## cara

will you be able to run like a child when everything is okay?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I will just be happy if I can walk all over the place like I used to?


----------



## bglc32

Do you know that I'll be praying that happens for you, and soon?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I appreciate that very much?  Doesn't it seem quiet around here this morning?


----------



## lifesaver

do you know it's quiet around here too?


----------



## cara

maybe everyone cleans up?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Do you know that I'm doing laundry?


----------



## cara

would you do mine too?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I would but by the time you sent it to me and I sent it back it would probably be better to just buy new clothes?


----------



## cara

do you know you could be right?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Do you iron everday?


----------



## cara

heavens sake.. does anybody do this?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know the only thing I iron is my chef jacket and I only use that when I am catering which I haven't done for a year?


----------



## cara

you know I do the same, LP... just that I don't have a chef jacket?


----------



## LPBeier

Would you like one?  Did you know they are very comfortable and have lots of handy pockets?


----------



## cara

when should I wear it?


----------



## LPBeier

How about when you cook Frank a really nice meal?

(It is Frank isn't it?)


----------



## cara

You know most times Frank cooks me my meals?
You know I don't do enough meet in his eyes....?


----------



## cara

btw, would that make me irresistible??


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know Tony loves me in my chef's uniform?


----------



## cara

you mean I should try?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you need to do something?  Doesn't he love you just the way you are?  LOL!!!


----------



## cara

*verdammt* I just looked out of the window, 'cause it sounded like wind noise... guess what I see there??


----------



## LPBeier

Snow?


----------



## cara

how did you know? 

you know I wish you a wonderful day and a good night, 'cause I'll go to bed now?


----------



## bglc32

Is it still snowing?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Could you use some help shovelling?


----------



## bglc32

Shall we go over together and help with the shoveling?


----------



## cara

do you still have snow?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Do you know that my Mom has TONS of snow in NY state, but we had a rather mild day, here in WA state?


----------



## bglc32

Did you know that we hardly ever have snow here?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know that Georgia is one place I would really love to see?


----------



## bglc32

Do you know it would be really cool if you were able to come down here one day?  And if you did, do you know I'd really like to meet ya?


----------



## Barbara L

And did you know that South Carolina is right next to Georgia, so that we could all get together?

Barbara


----------



## bglc32

Do you know how GREAT that would be?


----------



## Barbara L

Do you know that I am counting on that happening someday?

Barbara


----------



## bglc32

Do you know that you are not the only one?  And did you know I just looked on google maps and it looks like you are only about two and a half hours away from me?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Wouldn't it be nice if you two met for lunch/coffee?


----------



## bglc32

It sure would.  Did you you know that I love eating lunch with friends?


----------



## cara

who would bake the cake?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you think that would be me?


----------



## bglc32

Do you know that I would love to have one of your cakes?


----------



## LPBeier

Oh, you have heard of my cake reputation?


----------



## bglc32

Yes, did you know I read some other posts and learned of your cake baking expertise?


----------



## LPBeier

Have you looked at my cake photo album on my profile?  Do you know I am not saying that to brag, but just in case you are interested?  

(and thank you for the compliment)


----------



## bglc32

Wow, those are beautiful.  Did you know that one of my daughters is interested in making cakes and I'm going to show her your pictures in just a few minutes?


----------



## cara

do you know I've seen these wonderful cakes just now?


----------



## bglc32

Don't they look so good you could just eat them?


----------



## LPBeier

Aww, do you know I thank you both for your compilments?  Do you know that I have so much fun making them that it isn't like work?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

I know thing so pretty are a petty to cut into, but isn't that shame if you can't taste what's underneath?


----------



## Saphellae

You know I cannot believe this was on the third page???


----------



## bglc32

How are your kitties doing Saphellae?


----------



## LPBeier

What was on the third page Saph, and yes, how is your feline menagerie doing?


----------



## Reanie525i

Speaking of felines - Did I tell you about my new kitty?


----------



## LPBeier

No, when did you get him/her?


----------



## cara

is it a stray?


----------



## bglc32

How many kitties do you have?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I don't have kitties at the moment but used to and now have two wonderful dogs?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

What kind of dogs do you have, and what are their names?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know we have a border collie/boxer named Violet and a Bichon Maltipoo named Joie (pronouced Joey) and if you want you can look at pictures on my profile?


----------



## cara

do you have more pics of them?


----------



## LPBeier

Did you see the album of them on my profile?  Do you know I have new ones but because we are moving furniture around with the restoration/renovations I can't find my camera cable?


----------



## Free lastuff

I don't get this. Why are you guys posting questions ?


----------



## cara

do you think there must be a reason?


----------



## lifesaver

Do you know that i think that if we didn't ask questions we wouldn't learn anything?


----------



## lifesaver

Where is everybody on this fine and beautiful morning?


----------



## jabbur

You mean no one is here to talk to?


----------



## bglc32

Do you think everyone could be busy?


----------



## lifesaver

Do you know that i am not really sure?


----------



## cara

are you still busy??


----------



## lifesaver

Do you know that i am filled with all kinds of free time right now?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I could use some of your free time?  Can I trade you for some of my busy?


----------



## lifesaver

Do you know that you can trade me for all the free time you need?


----------



## cara

how much is free time?


----------



## lifesaver

Do you know that free time is just what it says "Free"?


----------



## pdswife

why hasn't anyone played this in such a long long time?


----------



## vagriller

Is everyone else as busy as me?


----------



## cara

why are you busy?


----------



## Kayelle

*What?  I'm not up for reading *#*20905* posts from 1995..........How about a new post?


----------



## SillyOldBear

Why start a new post when this one is so much fun to read?


----------



## pdswife

wow..did we ask too many questions?


----------



## Maidrite

Opps...........I just cut the cheese, I sure hope you didn't mind?


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Cheese! Did somebody say cheese?


----------



## pdswife

Are we talking cheddar or swiss?


----------



## getoutamykitchen

So when did we become talking cheese?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Is your cheese hard or soft?


----------



## LPBeier

So PDS, don't you think maybe we didn't use this thread because you were gone so long and you made it special?


----------



## TATTRAT

well hello strangers, haw is everyone?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Have you seen my slippers?


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Don't you think I know what slippers look like?


----------



## Mimizkitchen

If you click your slippers three times, is there no place like home???


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Who let the dogs out?


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Are you accusing me of leaving the door open?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

How else did they get out?


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Do you think maybe the cat did it?


----------



## Yue

did they have a cat?


----------



## forty_caliber

Didn't the cat get eaten by the dog?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Wasn't the cat out looking for it's mittens?


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Did we forget about the dogs?


----------



## forty_caliber

Isn't it all about the dogs?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Since when did the dogs become everything?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Are we still talking about dogs or should we switch to how's the weather?


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Why are the dogs out in bad weather?


----------



## pdswife

don't they have enough fur to keep them warm?


----------



## forty_caliber

Don't dogs have hair instead of fur?


----------



## pdswife

Is that what's all over my sofa?


----------



## forty_caliber

Are you saying your sofa is hairy or furry?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Does the sofa growl when you sit on it?


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Or did you just sit on my cat?


----------



## forty_caliber

Where do the darn cats keep coming from?


----------



## SillyOldBear

Are you saying there are too many darn cats?


----------



## forty_caliber

Are cats a Terran life-form?


----------



## Zhizara

Who let the cats in?


----------



## pdswife

Was it ME?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

DID you lets the cats in?


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Wait, are those really cats?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

You think they might be Pumas???


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Aren't Pumas afraid of the dogs?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Have you seen the size of the Pumas in my backyard???


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Where is your back yard?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Why, do you want to come and see it?


----------



## Zhizara

Why are the dogs & cats still running in and out of the house and yard?


----------



## pdswife

is it because it's not bed time for them yet?


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Don't they have bed bugs?


----------



## pdswife

Isn't it fleas that they have?


----------



## forty_caliber

Are you really going to let Puma's run wild in the story?


----------



## pdswife

is there a reason not to?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Shouldn't you let a good-sized Puma do whatever he likes?


----------



## pdswife

Is there a safe way to stop him from doing whatever he likes??


----------



## forty_caliber

If not, would you please pass the ammunition?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Do you have a big chair?


----------



## getoutamykitchen

How big a chair do you need?


----------



## forty_caliber

A chair to tame the puma with?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Wouldn't you use a big chair to hide behind?


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Why would you hide your behind?


----------



## Barbara L

Do you know you would need a pretty big chair to hide my behind?  
Barbara


----------



## pdswife

would a sofa work better?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you think a sofa is wide enough to hide all of our behinds behind?


----------



## Yue

hell, yeah!
why are we talking about sofas?


----------



## mollyanne

Isn't the "bigger" question why are we talking about our behinds?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

What's not to love about behinds?


----------



## LPBeier

The hurrier I go, the behinder I get...is that why I have so much behind?


----------



## forty_caliber

What about the dogs and the pumas?


----------



## CookLikeJulia

So what about the dogs and the pumas?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Are the dogs still alive?


----------



## danpeikes

So how do they make them into delicous red tubes then?


----------



## Barbara L

Am I to understand that some pumas are tailgating and eating hot dogs?

 Barbara


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Have you ever been to a puma tailgate party?


----------



## danpeikes

have you ever been to a cougar tailgate party?


----------



## forty_caliber

Aren't cougars and pumas the same thing?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Are you calling me a cougar?


----------



## forty_caliber

Do you mean like a cougar cougar or just a cougar?


----------



## mollyanne

Wouldn't MarshaMarshaMarsha know the answer to that?


----------



## forty_caliber

Didn't you escape from a Bengali psychiatric institution wearing a tiger skin made from old used cereal packets?


----------



## mollyanne

Well, Your Noodliness, may I ask you a question? Hail meatsauce, full of beef...did you get your info from the Church of the Flying Spaghetti Monster?


----------



## Linux

Does my butt look big in this?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Do you attend the Church of the Flying Spaghetti Monster?


----------



## LPBeier

Am I right that we have pumas, cougars, dogs (hot and the regular kind), and a church run by a monstrous noodlehead?  Can anything come from all this?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Do you think it will end in a train wreck?


----------



## LPBeier

Isn't it already?


----------



## forty_caliber

Does it matter why they are dressed like tigers?  Have they got my leg?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Can't big cats have big dreams?  Did you leave your leg lying about?


----------



## forty_caliber

Was it the pumas or the dogs who sneaked into my tent, anesthetized me, 
tissue-typed me, amputated my leg and then ran away with it?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Pumas are smart, they so could've handled this, don't ya think?


----------



## forty_caliber

Just how smart are pumas?  Smarter than a fifth grader?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Are you now adding kids into the mix?


----------



## mollyanne

Aren't we all just big kids?


----------



## Barbara L

Do you know how glad I am that I haven't lost the kid in me?  And how frustrating it can sometimes be that my husband hasn't lost the kid in him?   (Do you know that I wouldn't trade my big kid for anything in the world?!).

Barbara


----------



## PrincessFiona60

If we are all big kids, who's watching the kids?


----------



## mollyanne

Isn't that where the Flying Spaghetti Monster comes in?
.


----------



## forty_caliber

That doesn't look like one of the voices in my head, does it?


----------



## Zhizara

How can you see the voices in your head, do you see with your ears and hear with your eyes?


----------



## forty_caliber

You mean you can't see the voices in your head?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Why can't I see the voices you hear in your head?


----------



## forty_caliber

Did anyone hear the metal rending shriek of a train wreck?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Is that what that was?


----------



## forty_caliber

Is it true that, if you pass your bowl of Lucky Charms through a  flux capacitor while they are suspended by a di-lithium matrix and  inject  positronic waves into the field the magical field surrounding  the Lucky Charms is suspended rendering the them more or  less safe?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Will this happen on Tuesday?


----------



## forty_caliber

I thought my job was just to think things up, isn't implementation your job?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I not just supposed to be sitting here waving my hands to dry my nail polish?


----------



## forty_caliber

Is nail polish really necessary?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Are you attacking my only vice/vanity?


----------



## Charlotte

Are you certain it's your only vice ?


----------



## forty_caliber

Aren't we feeling a tad oversensitive?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

We...do you have a mouse in your pocket?


----------



## forty_caliber

Is that what the squishy thing is?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Is that..., is that...mouse pate??


----------



## forty_caliber

Wouldn't it take hundreds of mouse livers to make mouse pate?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Would you want to eat that much mouse pate'?


----------



## forty_caliber

Is it foie gras?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

It's made of mouse not goose, what do you think?


----------



## forty_caliber

Wouldn't you prefer the SAALLLLLMON MOUSSSSSE?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Can you make a Salmon Mouse??


----------



## forty_caliber

Wouldn't it taste kind of furry?  Did you get the Monty Python reference?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Is that from The Meaning of Life, the Grim Reaper talking??


----------



## forty_caliber

Do you think the hostess was embarrassed?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Why, for serving a tainted tin of salmon?


----------



## forty_caliber

Personally, I would be embarrassed to drive an import to the afterlife, wouldn't you?


----------



## Zhizara

You mean you would be embarrassed to drive a Masserati or a Lamborghini?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Why not a Porsche?


----------



## forty_caliber

I know them fancy cars don't fit in my bank account but are they even allowed in Texas?


----------



## lifesaver

Why would a porsche not be allowed in Texas?


----------



## Barbara L

Didn't you know they point and snicker at anything smaller than a pick-up truck?

Barbara


----------



## forty_caliber

Do they make a heavy duty Porsche with a Cummin's diesel and a hitch so I can pull my horse trailer?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Do you think they would allow it if it had a set of longhorns on the hood???


----------



## cara

have you tried the Porsche Panamera?


----------



## forty_caliber

i don't think that bitty car can pull a 25 foot horse trailer, do you?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

So, a Porsche Panamera is NOT a fancy shaped loaf of bread?


----------



## joesfolk

Bread?  Can't I have crackers instead?


----------



## forty_caliber

Does anyone want to revisit the dog, puma, or leg topics?


----------



## Zhizara

Do you?


----------



## joesfolk

Must we?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Aren't pumas always a good topic?


----------



## Barbara L

Did you know that pumas get mad when you try to rub topical ointment on them?  

Barbara


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Have you seriously tried to rub topical ointment on a puma?


----------



## Barbara L

No, I haven't, and do you think I would be foolish enough to try?  

Barbara


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Thank goodness, but what's the real story on why you only have three fingers on your left hand?


----------



## Barbara L

Do you realize that I didn't even notice that until you mentioned it?

Barbara


----------



## PrincessFiona60

ROFL!

Did it happen in your sleep?  Or were you petting crocagators?


----------



## Barbara L

I'm not sure, but do you know I was wondering why I was suddenly typing so much slower?

Barbara


----------



## forty_caliber

Is that a dead parrot?


----------



## Barbara L

Is that my fingers I see in the dead parrot's beak?

Barbara


----------



## PrincessFiona60

He's not dead, he's resting...I thought it was a dead gopher, it's Barbara's fingers???


----------



## Barbara L

Does anyone know a good doctor?

Barbara


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Would a nurse do??


----------



## forty_caliber

You don't really think the parrot is just resting do you?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Don't you understand, he's just pining for the fjords?


----------



## Barbara L

Do a lot of parrots come from Norway?

Barbara


----------



## forty_caliber

PININ' for the FJORDS? What kind of talk is                 that?, look, why did he fall flat on his back the moment I got 'im home?


----------



## Chrissy13

I'm so behind! What's all this talk about behinds? haha


----------



## PrincessFiona60

He's a Norwegian Blue now, isn't he?  Don't they always take a kip on their backs?

Are we getting behind again?  Am I lost, do I have Alzheimer's?


----------



## forty_caliber

Isn't the only reason that it                 had been sitting on its perch in the first place was that it had been                 NAILED there?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Doesn't it have beautiful plummage?


----------



## Barbara L

Do you know that I would have blue plumage too if I were nailed to a perch?

Barbara


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Well, of course it was nailed there! Do you know, if I hadn't nailed that bird down, it would have nuzzled up to those bars, bent 'em apart with its little pecker, and VOOM?!?


----------



## forty_caliber

"VOOM"? Mate, this bird wouldn't                 "voom" if you put four million volts through it would it? 'E's                 bleedin' demised isn't he?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Brie, Roquefort, Pont-l'Eveque, Port Salut, Savoyard, Saint-Paulin, Carre-de-L'Est, Boursin, Bresse Bleu, Perle de Champagne?


----------



## forty_caliber

What, no fromage?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

What is the air flight velocity of a coconut laden sparrow?


----------



## forty_caliber

African, or European?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Don't you know that the average cruising airspeed velocity of an unladen European Swallow is roughly *11 meters per second*, or *24 miles an hour*?


----------



## Matt Kay

Has it really come down to Monty Python quotes?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Do you have something against Monty Python?


----------



## Matt Kay

Did you know here in Camelot, we eat ham and jam and Spam a lot?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Have you been lucky enough to see Spamalot on stage????


----------



## Matt Kay

Doesn't Spamelot clog your arteries?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

What arteries?


----------



## Matt Kay

Wouldn't you have arteries if you had a heart?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Can you tell me if it's my heart or my brain that's missing?


----------



## Matt Kay

Would it surprise you if I told you it seems that it's MY brain that's missing?


----------



## Barbara L

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Can you tell me if it's my heart or my brain that's missing?


Well, is your head filled with straw?  Does your chest clang when you knock on it? Do you think the wizard can help?

Barbara


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Is there a Wizard available?


----------



## Matt Kay

Didn't the wizard take a week off to go to Aruba?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Why the heck would he go to Aruba? Doesn't the humidity dull his skills?


----------



## forty_caliber

Isn't he supposed to be behind the curtain?

.40


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Hey, who let you in here and did you bring me a Puma?


----------



## forty_caliber

It had to be either the lollipop guild or the flying monkeys didn't it?  I heard someone say that pumas had gone out of style, am I mistaken?

.40


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Did the flying monkeys have you captive at the Lollipop Guild Puma Party?


----------



## forty_caliber

Would it be socially acceptable to comment on attending a lollipop guild party with pumas in attendance?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I bet you think I have a huge hangup about Pumas, don't you?


----------



## forty_caliber

You already knew that I'm just not a cat person didn't you?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

How do you feel about wolves and bears?


----------



## forty_caliber

Canines and Ursines are among my favorite groups don't you feel the same way?


----------



## Linux

How do asinines enter into the equation?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Aren't asinines the one's asking the questions on this board?


----------



## Linux

Aren't asinines anyone?


----------



## forty_caliber

Are you implying something specific?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Just how specific do we have to be?


----------



## forty_caliber

In this conversation, I've learned to be very specific haven't you?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

How much wood, would a woodchuck chuck, if a woodckuck could chuck wood?


----------



## Moon Flower

How much wood has said wood chucker got in mind?


----------



## forty_caliber

Isn't there an actual scientifically derived answer to that question?


----------



## Barbara L

Don't you know they tried to count once, but the woodchuck chucked the wood right at the mathematician's head and knocked him out?

Barbara


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Would ten cords be too much to ask for?


----------



## Barbara L

Are you trying to wear the woodchuck out?

Barbara


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Aren't wookchucks kinda like the Energizer Bunny?


----------



## Barbara L

Would you believe a lot of people make that error?

Barbara


----------



## dlassie

Do you love Monty Python?


----------



## dlassie

dlassie said:


> Do you love Monty Python?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Does a Norwegian Blue hang upside down?


----------



## Barbara L

Are you getting a feeling of deja vu? 

Barbara


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Do we have to do this again?


----------



## Moon Flower

Do what again?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Is there an echo in here?


----------



## Barbara L

Hello?  Hello??  Hello???

Barbara


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Is that you Barbara????


----------



## Barbara L

Were you expecting someone else?

Barbara


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Have you back me into a corner again for a pertinent question?


----------



## Barbara L

Yep--can I ask a serious question, since I missed it somehow?  Where are you going on your trip?  

Barbara


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Hey Shrek!  Aren't we going to Whitefish Lake on our vacation???  Up near Glacier Nat'l Park?


----------



## Chef Dave

Why is everyone asking questions?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Don't you know, by now, that we are an inquisitive bunch?


----------



## Chef Dave

How could I know when I'm new to this site?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

You hadn't figured it out, yet???


----------



## Chef Dave

How could I have known? Have you looked at the time? It's past 11 PM in Arizona ... why am I still up?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

It's after 12 here...why am I still up???


----------



## Barbara L

Did any of you realize how long it has been since any of us have asked questions here? How have we been able to learn anything?


----------



## joesfolk

What, do you think we are all morons?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Who are you calling a maroon?


----------



## joesfolk

Maroon? Are you red with embarassment?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Now, why would I be embarrassed?


----------



## joesfolk

Okay, well, if you are not embarassed are you stuck on a desert island ?  Or maybe given the site we are on that should be marooned on a dessert island, you think?


----------



## Skittle68

Oooohhh, where can I find a dessert island to be marooned on?


----------



## Zhizara

joesfolk said:


> Okay, well, if you are not embarassed are you stuck on a desert island ?  Or maybe given the site we are on that should be marooned on a dessert island, you think?




Macaroons!  I love macaroons.  You mean you're marooned on an island that has macaroons?  Where can I find it?  "You're not just whistling Dixie" are you?


----------



## joesfolk

Could there be one near the Sandwich islands?


----------



## Zhizara

I don't know, what do you think?  Do you think the Princess will be there, marooned on an island, munching macaroons?


----------



## joesfolk

Maybe, maybe not...who knows?


----------



## Zhizara

Do you think Shrek is there with her?


----------



## babetoo

how could he be?


----------



## joesfolk

Did you answer my question?


----------



## Zhizara

What question?


----------



## joesfolk

Oh, come on, you know what I am talking about, don't you?


----------



## CWS4322

Are you asking me?


----------



## joesfolk

Doesn't that sound like something Robert De Nero would ask?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

How the heck did I get marooned on this island near the Sandwich islands, munching on macaroons?  Where the heck is Shrek?


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

Im told I look like De Niro or is it Al Pacino?


----------



## CWS4322

It is said that everyone has a doppleganger, are you Bobby's body double?


----------



## Barbara L

Do you know that when I was younger and thinner, some people thought I looked like Sally Field? And did you know Sally Field and I were both born on November 6th?

Barbara


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

Barbara L said:


> Do you know that when I was younger and thinner, some people thought I looked like Sally Field? And did you know Sally Field and I were both born on November 6th?
> 
> Barbara


Never mind the birhday! was or is your tush the same?


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

CWS4322 said:


> It is said that everyone has a doppleganger, are you Bobby's body double?


when younger yes, today more like his body triple, guess my weight and height?


----------



## joesfolk

When I was young people used to tell me I looked like Diane Cannon.  do you think they were blind?


----------



## Zhizara

PrincessFiona60 said:


> How the heck did I get marooned on this island near the Sandwich islands, munching on macaroons?  Where the heck is Shrek?



Where are the sandwiches?


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

joesfolk said:


> When I was young people used to tell me I looked like Diane Cannon. do you think they were blind?


Did they have a Labrador?


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

Zhizara said:


> Where are the sandwiches?


are they kosher?


----------



## CWS4322

How can an island be kosher?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Is anyone working on getting me off this island?


----------



## CWS4322

My boat's in drydock, can someone closer sandwich in getting her off the island?


----------



## Zhizara

Why would anyone want to leave an island with free macaroons?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Zhizara said:


> Why would anyone want to leave an island with free macaroons?


 
Why are there no sandwiches on THIS island?  Don't you remember I'm not crazy about sweets?


----------



## joesfolk

Are you just crazy?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Do you think that is a likely explanation?


----------



## Somebunny

Fiona, don't you think that Shrek could rescue you from that island?

Sent from my iPhone using Cooking


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Somebunny said:


> Fiona, don't you think that Shrek could rescue you from that island?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Cooking


 
Shrek?  Swim, you mean in water?


----------



## Somebunny

Hmmm....I see your dilemma. Do you have   a soccer ball for company?

Sent from my iPhone using Cooking


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

CWS4322 said:


> How can an island be kosher?


I dont know, could you ask a Rebbi


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

joesfolk said:


> Are you just crazy?


half of me says yes, the other half no, do you think Im unglued


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

In the UK we have one Competition Commision, I want two, the gov will not listen.
I think its wrong to have one commision promoting fair competition when mine would be fairer, they are scared my competition dept would be better than theirs.
Should I go to the Human rights court?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Somebunny said:


> Hmmm....I see your dilemma. Do you have a soccer ball for company?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Cooking


 

No Wilson  Do you think an Orange Nerf Ball will be a suitable companion?



(Nerf!  Come Back Nerf!)  Why did he run away?


----------



## taxlady

Are you guys having a party on the dessert island without me?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> Are you guys having a party on the dessert island without me?


 
Who said that?


----------



## Zhizara

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Why are there no sandwiches on THIS island?  Don't you remember I'm not crazy about sweets?



Do you think somebody mixed up the order and sent the macaroons to the Marooned Island and the Sandwiches went to the Sandwich Islands?


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Zhizara said:


> Do you think somebody mixed up the order and sent the macaroons to the Marooned Island and the Sandwiches went to the Sandwich Islands?



Can they be shot for that???


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Can someone send me a couple of sea turtles?


----------



## Zhizara

Are you going to use them for transportation?


----------



## Mimizkitchen

You're not going to use them in the next DC challenge are you???


----------



## PrincessFiona60

They worked for Captain Jack Sparrow, didn't they?


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Will you need one for Shrek???


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I haven't seen Shrek since I got stuck on this island...has anyone else seen him?


----------



## Mimizkitchen

You lost him, how could you lose Shrek???


----------



## PrincessFiona60

It wasn't easy, ya know?


----------



## simonbaker

Anyone know where shrek is hiding?


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

PrincessFiona60 said:


> They worked for Captain Jack Sparrow, didn't they?


why didn't he fly?


----------



## taxlady

Was he afraid of flying?


----------



## joesfolk

Fear of Flying, wasn't that by Erica Jong?


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

joesfolk said:


> Fear of Flying, wasn't that by Erica Jong?


No Joe I think it was her mum Ma Jong ?


----------



## simonbaker

What about her papa?


----------



## taxlady

How am I supposed to keep up with this silliness?


----------



## simonbaker

taxlady said:


> How am I supposed to keep up with this silliness?


 Does'nt silliness keep us young ?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

simonbaker said:


> Does'nt silliness keep us young ?


 

Laughter keeps us young, silliness promotes laughter.  Wouldn't you call that a win-win?


----------



## simonbaker

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Laughter keeps us young, silliness promotes laughter. Wouldn't you call that a win-win?


 Does'nt that make us all winners?


----------



## Zhizara

Did Shrek come to save you from the island riding the two turtles?  Are you rescued yet, Princess?


----------



## Somebunny

Now where would Shrek get two turtles?

Sent from my iPhone using Cooking


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

taxlady said:


> How am I supposed to keep up with this silliness?


dont you watch Road Runner?


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

Somebunny said:


> Now where would Shrek get two turtles?


I wonder if shrek mocked the first one and the other came to help?


----------



## Zhizara

Princess asked for a couple of turtles a while back, didn't she?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

No Shrek, no turtles, I asked an Albatross for a ride and made it back.  Isn't that a classic "Self-Rescuing Princess" move?


----------



## LPBeier

Do you all realize that you have about 7 questions going on at one time?


----------



## roadfix

Why, who's counting?


----------



## Zhizara

PrincessFiona60 said:


> No Shrek, no turtles, I asked an Albatross for a ride and made it back.  Isn't that a classic "Self-Rescuing Princess" move?



Aren't you a clever Princess?


----------



## simonbaker

Zhizara said:


> Did Shrek come to save you from the island riding the two turtles? Are you rescued yet, Princess?


 
Did Shrek kill the dragon? Can I come out of the castle now?


----------



## Somebunny

Where in the world is this thread going?

Sent from my iPhone using Cooking


----------



## Zhizara

I don't know where it's going but isn't it a great journey?


----------



## Somebunny

It certainly is. Who would have thunk?

Sent from my iPhone using Cooking


----------



## simonbaker

Somebunny said:


> Where in the world is this thread going?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Cooking


What are your good ideas?


----------



## babetoo

what are yours?


----------



## joesfolk

Bolas De Fraile said:


> I wonder if shrek mocked the first one and the other came to help?


 
So if it was a mocked turtle, do you make soup out of it?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Wouold you really eat Turtle Soup?


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Wouold you really eat Turtle Soup?


Dont you drink it?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Bolas De Fraile said:


> Dont you drink it?


 
With a spoon?


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

simonbaker said:


> What about her papa?


Good question dozen, why do you think she does not try to find him on the Maury show?


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

PrincessFiona60 said:


> With a spoon?


forward or reverse method of spooning?


----------



## simonbaker

babetoo said:


> what are yours?


 
Are we both this indesisive?


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

simonbaker said:


> Are we both this indesisive?


I used to be indesisive but now I'm not sure what do you think?


----------



## LPBeier

Is that sort of like "I want to procrastinate but I keep putting it off?"


----------



## simonbaker

Bolas De Fraile said:


> I used to be indesisive but now I'm not sure what do you think?


 

Indesisveness goes hand in hand with spontanaity don't you think that keeps things fresh & exciting?


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

LPBeier said:


> Is that sort of like "I want to procrastinate but I keep putting it off?"


are you afraid of your proctologist?


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

simonbaker said:


> Indesisveness goes hand in hand with spontanaity don't you think that keeps things fresh & exciting?


Dozen mate, do you think this affects the ambidextrous in the same way.

Ps I am a big fan of Edward de Bono so your post if you are a follower has  "relief" connotation.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Bolas De Fraile said:


> are you afraid of your proctologist?


 
Is that some form of innuendo?


----------



## joesfolk

Isn't that a proctologists salary? In-your-end-dough? (I just kill myself! Or maybe I should!)


----------



## simonbaker

Bolas De Fraile said:


> are you afraid of your proctologist?


 

   Proctlogist/mocktologist...............Potato/patato.Tomato/tamato

Does is really matter any more?


----------



## taxlady

What if it does matter?


----------



## simonbaker

Life is to short for anything to matter to much, is'nt it?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Anybody see an albatross wander through?


----------



## simonbaker

Just yesterday, but did he have a mate?


----------



## joesfolk

No, but I think he may have had a date...or was it a fig?


----------



## simonbaker

lol...............
Wait for it......


Is he      currently    seeing anyone else?


----------



## joesfolk

currently....     He's such a nut, don't you think?


----------



## simonbaker

Ca.............shew oh excuse me, do you think he has a cold?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Is this me raisin my eyebrows?


----------



## simonbaker

But I need proof or it would,nt be fair would it?


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

Dont you think the proof of the pudding is in the raisin


----------



## Somebunny

Wouldn't it be peachy if it were?

Sent from my iPhone using Cooking


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know I am still trying to figure out why it seems a little strange to have "innuendo" and "proctologist" in the same conversation?  (a couple of pages back).


----------



## Somebunny

Lol!  Now isn't that funny?

Sent from my iPhone using Cooking


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

LPBeier said:


> Do you know I am still trying to figure out why it seems a little strange to have "innuendo" and "proctologist" in the same conversation? (a couple of pages back).



I took innuendo to be Americanese for a form of invasive exploration?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Wouldn't that be a Double Entendre or adianoeta?


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Wouldn't that be a Double Entendre or adianoeta?


Isnt double entendre a term for spit roasting?


----------



## lifesaver

What is "Spit Roasting"?


----------



## simonbaker

Is "spit roasting a new term for tongue lashing?


----------



## Somebunny

Isn't spit roasting done over hot coals?

Sent from my iPhone using Cooking


----------



## simonbaker

Somebunny said:


> Isn't spit roasting done over hot coals?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Cooking


 
Do red hot coals sear the meat for spit roasting?


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

Do you mean standing on them whilst S/R?


----------



## simonbaker

Bolas De Fraile said:


> Do you mean standing on them whilst S/R?


 Does spit need to be a factor?


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

simonbaker said:


> Does spit need to be a factor?


only if you are prone to sunburn are you?


----------



## simonbaker

Bolas De Fraile said:


> only if you are prone to sunburn are you?


If I'm prone to sunburn, what does that make you?


----------



## Somebunny

Wouldn't it be great to see some sunshine?

Sent from my iPhone using Cooking


----------



## taxlady

Doesn't it mean extra cold when the sun shines in winter?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

What is that big yellow thing in the sky?


----------



## taxlady

And why are the clouds blue?


----------



## jacky77

my eyes are green are your eyes blue?


----------



## CWS4322

I want to know why some people don't fuss with why the sky is blue and the grass is green, but rather, why do they pronounce the "k" in knee?


----------



## jacky77

do you mean why *don't* they pronounce the k in knee?


----------



## simonbaker

wHY DON'T THEY PRONOUNCE THE k IN KNOT?


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

Why is P silent in bed


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

simonbaker said:


> If I'm prone to sunburn, what does that make you?


Maybe sun-blushed as in tomato?


----------



## CWS4322

What--I'm the only person whose grandmother said K-nee and K-nife?


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

CWS4322 said:


> What--I'm the only person whose grandmother said K-nee and K-nife?


I think K-not but maybe I'm wrong?


----------



## simonbaker

bolas de fraile said:


> why is p silent in bed


 
it's not is it?


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

simonbaker said:


> it's not is it?


I'm deaf so I may be wrong, if your hearing is ok perhaps you could enlighten me?


----------



## simonbaker

Bolas De Fraile said:


> I'm deaf so I may be wrong, if your hearing is ok perhaps you could enlighten me?


 
There is no p in this bed how about yours?


----------



## chopper

Is there p in your pool?


----------



## simonbaker

chopper said:


> Is there p in your pool?


 
How about the hot tub?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Couldn't we talk about something else?


----------



## simonbaker

How about.....What's cooking for St.Patricks Day?


----------



## taxlady

But aren't we about age 7?


----------



## simonbaker

I just turned 25......again...How about you?


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

simonbaker said:


> I just turned 25......again...How about you?


what were you before you turned?


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

simonbaker said:


> There is no p in this bed how about yours?


do you wear pads?


----------



## simonbaker

Bolas De Fraile said:


> do you wear pads?


 
Only in football......Do you play?


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

simonbaker said:


> Only in football......Do you play?


Yes in goal, my nickname was dracula do you know why?


----------



## simonbaker

Bolas De Fraile said:


> Yes in goal, my nickname was dracula do you know why?


 
Why?.....Are you bloodthirsty?


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

simonbaker said:


> Why?.....Are you bloodthirsty?


No I was afraid of crosses into the penalty area, by football do you with an oval or round bolas?


----------



## simonbaker

Bolas De Fraile said:


> No I was afraid of crosses into the penalty area, by football do you with an oval or round bolas?


 
Oval.....or do you mean rugby?.....Where are you from?


----------



## Somebunny

I think Bolas is talking about Soccer (The real football) aren't you?

Sent from my iPhone using Cooking


----------



## CWS4322

Would anyone be interested in the recipes that were in Bon Appetit in the '80s that had an Irish flare? Maybe I would have to PM those since they aren't my recipes? And, can you say packrat?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

CWS4322 said:


> Would anyone be interested in the recipes that were in Bon Appetit in the '80s that had an Irish flare? Maybe I would have to PM those since they aren't my recipes? And, can you say packrat?


 
Did you know packratism is a real disease/condition?


----------



## CWS4322

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Did you know packratism is a real disease/condition?


 
My grandmother had a "chicken coop" filled with stuff, my mother built a "trunk room" onto the garage, and I have a BARN and a 20 x 40 outbuilding...I come by this gene honestly--do you believe me?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

CWS4322 said:


> My grandmother had a "chicken coop" filled with stuff, my mother built a "trunk room" onto the garage, and I have a BARN and a 20 x 40 outbuilding...I come by this gene honestly--do you believe me?


 
Of course I believe you, don't I have the same gene?


----------



## CWS4322

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Of course I believe you, don't I have the same gene?


 Oh--are you my twin separated at birth?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Could be, are you a fifty year old granny with blonde hair, fairly short with brown eyes?


----------



## taxlady

Packratism runs in my family too. Do you know that my mother still had cash register receipts from 1969?


----------



## simonbaker

Pacratism  is a global trait, don,t you agree?


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

simonbaker said:


> Pacratism is a global trait, don,t you agree?


I dont know is it the same as packratism?


----------



## simonbaker

Bolas De Fraile said:


> I dont know is it the same as packratism?


 
It is ...was it spelled wrong?


----------



## sarahmom22

Who cares about proper spelling?


----------



## simonbaker

What about teachers?


----------



## megamark

You mean the one's that are working so hard to help our children and still getting pay cuts?


----------



## simonbaker

megamark said:


> You mean the one's that are working so hard to help our children and still getting pay cuts?


 
Are you talking about teachers?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Was that an echo?


----------



## CWS4322

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Could be, are you a fifty year old granny with blonde hair, fairly short with brown eyes?


I must be your fraternal twin--I'm average height with blue eyes, my mother has dementia and doesn't remember what she did with the other  baby...maybe your mother remembers when she found you in a basket on the front doorstep?


----------



## CWS4322

taxlady said:


> Packratism runs in my family too. Do you know that my mother still had cash register receipts from 1969?


How did you know that my parents have rent receipts from the first apartment they rented in 1952?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

CWS4322 said:


> I must be your fraternal twin--I'm average height with blue eyes, my mother has dementia and doesn't remember what she did with the other baby...maybe your mother remembers when she found you in a basket on the front doorstep?


 
Different twin all-together, my mama remembers I was the milkman's daughter...did you know my Dad delivered milk and eggs?


----------



## CWS4322

If you're not my long-lost twin, who is my twin?


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

CWS4322 said:


> If you're not my long-lost twin, who is my twin?


 twins can have different father, did you have two milkmen?


----------



## sarahmom22

Why don't we have milkmen anymore?


----------



## simonbaker

sarahmom22 said:


> Why don't we have milkmen anymore?


 
Were the milkmen twins?


----------



## sarahmom22

Or maybe triplets?


----------



## simonbaker

i come from a large family...are multiples hereditary?


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

simonbaker said:


> i come from a large family...are multiples hereditary?


what about the Bogof method?


----------



## Somebunny

What's the Bogof method?

Sent from my iPhone using Cooking


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

Somebunny said:


> What's the Bogof method?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Cooking


Buy one and get one free, dont you use that term in the US?


----------



## simonbaker

Bolas De Fraile said:


> Buy one and get one free, dont you use that term in the US?


 A common one in the US is byob...Bring your own bottle..Have you heard of it?


----------



## Somebunny

Bolas De Fraile said:
			
		

> Buy one and get one free, dont you use that term in the US?



We just use Bogo here stateside. Why do the Brits add the "f"for free isn't it implied? ;-)

Sent from my iPhone using Cooking


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

Somebunny said:


> We just use Bogo here stateside. Why do the Brits add the "f"for free isn't it implied? ;-)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Cooking


the F is silent like the P in bed, Bogo has a different connotation over here,would you like to guess what it is?


----------



## simonbaker

Bolas De Fraile said:


> the F is silent like the P in bed, Bogo has a different connotation over here,would you like to guess what it is?


 
Can you give me a hint?


----------



## Somebunny

You crack me up Bolas!  How come you are so funny?

Sent from my iPhone using Cooking


----------



## simonbaker

Is funny an adjective?.....or is bolas?


----------



## sarahmom22

Bogo here in Canada too...isn't it great to bogo?


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

simonbaker said:


> Can you give me a hint?


What like never go out in Seattle without galoshes?


----------



## Somebunny

Oh Bolas! Do you really think it rains that often in Seattle?

Sent from my iPhone using Cooking


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

Somebunny said:


> Oh Bolas! Do you really think it rains that often in Seattle?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Cooking


 do you think I am Gene Kelly?


----------



## simonbaker

Who is Gene Kelly?


----------



## Somebunny

Oh no! You didn't ask that question did you Simon??

Sent from my iPhone using Cooking


----------



## simonbaker

simon says...what's the new topic?


----------



## taxlady

Don't you think Simon should decide the new topic.


----------



## simonbaker

Who wants to play Jepordy?.............$500.00 for food for thought


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

simonbaker said:


> Who is Gene Kelly?


Chromosomes  Twin brother I dont think they look alike, maybe a Maury should be involved?


----------



## Somebunny

What?

Sent from my iPhone using Cooking


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

Somebunny said:


> What?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Cooking


How do you tell the sex of a chromosome?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Bolas De Fraile said:


> How do you tell the sex of a chromosome?


 
So the question should be, "Why?"


----------



## simonbaker

PrincessFiona60 said:


> So the question should be, "Why?"


 
As long as their healthy does it really matter?


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

simonbaker said:


> As long as their healthy does it really matter?


How can you tell without taking their jeans off?


----------



## simonbaker

Bolas De Fraile said:


> How can you tell without taking their jeans off?


 
Dockers or Calvin Kliens?


----------



## Somebunny

Would you need to be a Genetisist?

Sent from my iPhone using Cooking


----------



## simonbaker

Somebunny said:


> Would you need to be a Genetisist?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Cooking


Or, would you have to have a major in geneology?


----------



## simonbaker

simonbaker said:


> Or, would you have to have a major in geneology?


Is there a reason to research your family [emoji268] tree?


----------



## GotGarlic

Are you afraid you'll find out something you don't want to know?


----------



## simonbaker

GotGarlic said:


> Are you afraid you'll find out something you don't want to know?


Do you suppose everyone has a few skeletons in their closet?


----------



## Charlotte

simonbaker said:


> Do you suppose everyone has a few skeletons in their closet?



Can anyone ever have a completely clear conscience?


----------



## Addie

jkath said:


> Who do you want it to be?



Could we all hope it just might be GG?


----------



## Addie

Who ever said I had a clear conscience?


----------



## Andy M.

Is there any reason why you wouldn't have a clear conscience?


----------



## rodentraiser

Why do you want to know?


----------



## Andy M.

Can't I question your motives?


----------



## simonbaker

Andy M. said:


> Can't I question your motives?


Why not?


----------



## Andy M.

Isn’t it our right?


----------



## simonbaker

Is right always the logical answer?


----------



## Kayelle

Should all answers be logical?


----------



## Addie

Is life itself ever logical?


----------



## simonbaker

How can you define logistics?


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Have you seen *The Upside* yet?


----------



## Addie

Does that happen before the downside comes along? Do I have to look for it?


----------



## simonbaker

Is that like hide & seek?


----------



## Addie

Seek and ye shall find. 

I love this game. It really makes one think.


----------



## GotGarlic

simonbaker said:


> Is that like hide & seek?


Isn't it more like watching a movie?


----------



## Addie

Who would have thunk this fun game would go this far so fast. It is the first one I go to when I sit down at the computer.


----------



## simonbaker

GotGarlic said:


> Isn't it more like watching a movie?


We can't have a movie without buttered popcorn, can we?


----------



## Addie

Will I get greasy butter on my clothes if I eat popcorn in the dark at the show?


----------



## simonbaker

Can we have chocolate covered raisins too?


----------



## Addie

Will all these questions make me turn to drinking?


----------



## Caslon

We drive on a parkway (?) but park on a driveway.


----------



## simonbaker

How do we figure this crazy world out?


----------



## Just Cooking

*Chicago*

Does anybody really know what time it is 
Does anybody really care 
If so I can't imagine why 
We've all got time enough to cry


----------



## Addie

Does anybody have the right time? 

Do you have the time for others?


----------



## Addie

simonbaker said:


> Can we have chocolate covered raisins too?



Aren't you afraid of gaining weight eating too much chocolate?


----------



## GotGarlic

Addie said:


> Aren't you afraid of gaining weight eating too much chocolate?


Who says how much is too much?


----------

